# F.M.I.L.Y's Grow



## F.M.I.L.Y (Apr 15, 2012)

Hello everyone I am FM, and welcome to my grow. I welcome all. Please feel free and comment as you like.

FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Apr 15, 2012)

Here is my garden. 

I am using T-5 for veg and all are in CoCo. 
Nutes: "X" Nutrient (Grow/Micro/Bloom)
Supplements: B-52 and Silica Shield




More to come

FM


----------



## mive (Apr 15, 2012)

hey, good looking start. what strains are these? top left one looks nicely trained.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Apr 15, 2012)

Whats up mive thanks for coming by. Yeah she is very well trained. I tend to beat the shit out of my plants. I am actually doing my very first screen. 

Strains: All these strain are crosses made by my friends and I

Early Skunk x Jack Herer 
Hawaii 5-0 x Cougar Kush 
Power Skunk x Royal Pure Kush
Sour Diesel x Blueberry
Early Skunk x Jack Herer x Gorilla Grape


View attachment 2122402View attachment 2122404View attachment 2122405

Purple Le' Pew (left) and Cougar Kush (right)

View attachment 2122406

I am really excited about my screen grow.

FM


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 15, 2012)

Plants are looking nice n green! Keep it up Be!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks wbw, glad to see you here my friend!!!! What ever happened to the Aloha WW??? Hope all is well with you!

FM


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 15, 2012)

Sub'd up and looking good


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Apr 15, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Sub'd up and looking good


Thanks for coming HR....

FM


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 15, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Thanks wbw, glad to see you here my friend!!!! What ever happened to the Aloha WW??? Hope all is well with you!
> 
> FM


8/10 females.. All looking pretty bomb too.. I get some pics up for u tonight.. After the data loss I haven't been updating because alot was lost


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 15, 2012)

whats up man lookin good. gonna get up to see how many more seeds came to life.  what u getting into today?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Apr 15, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> 8/10 females.. All looking pretty bomb too.. I get some pics up for u tonight.. After the data loss I haven't been updating because alot was lost


Which link is the pics on???? I been off for awhile and didnt know there was a data loss. That sucks.


wheels619 said:


> whats up man lookin good. gonna get up to see how many more seeds came to life.  what u getting into today?


I went to church today and did some lunch, now I am watching the Devils....NHL Playoffs!!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 15, 2012)

I got it posted in the ggg forum.. But I'll take some new pics tonight to show u


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Apr 15, 2012)

you are more than welcomed to post them here. What is the thread under @ GGG???


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 15, 2012)

Wbw test grow purple kush x og and og x aww


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 15, 2012)

Sup dude.

Is that "screen" secure?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Apr 15, 2012)

Yes sir, its secured enough to where it wont move. I used the green stakes that are clipped on to the actual screen and staked through the CoCo. That way I can water it and it fits in my bath tub.

EDIT: I am a big hockey fan and my Devils lost today. Series tied 1-1 and heading to Jersey.

FM


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 15, 2012)

This is a weed grow site, not a hockey site, so go take that shit somewhere else  lol

J/k sorry they lost dude. What round is this?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Apr 15, 2012)

1st round bro and the playoffs this year are insane!!!! So much intensity and suspensions...lol

Here is how the screen is held up. I think its pretty good but I am sure you can fix it if needed.



Hawaii 5-0 x Cougar Kush



Cougar Kush, what a beautiful strain!!!!!



FM


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 16, 2012)

I agree that COugar is pretty sexy !!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 16, 2012)

You are over feeding your H50xCK...


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Apr 17, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> You are over feeding your H50xCK...


She will be fine....I am a little rusty


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Apr 18, 2012)

Update:

I am also growing for a freebie Auto Flowering called Mikromachine (Kannabia). Last feeding was 10ml Micro, 10ml Grow, 2ml Silica Shield, 2ml B-52. Apparently these plants finish fast, not sure.

Mikromachine



Here is my Early Skunk x Jack Herer. Her last feeding was 15ml Micro and 15ml Grow and pH 6.0.



FM


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 18, 2012)

Damn dude that screen is gonna fill up fast. Lol.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Apr 18, 2012)

Sex??? I am really blind and suck at seeing. Anyone?



FM


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 18, 2012)

Dont see anything conclusive yet. Could be new growth, could be a girl. Is that the Auto?

What are you gonna do when your screen is full??


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Apr 18, 2012)

No, H50 Cougar. I am going to completely fill the entire screen or till it out grows the 3 gal smart pot.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 18, 2012)

yeah but what happens once the screen is full??


----------



## EROsain (Apr 18, 2012)

some healthy kush there


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks ERO.

@BC, I will deal with that when the time comes.

Here is a quick update on my 1 gallon containers. They are filling fast. Decision time coming soon.
PLP (left) and Cougar Kush (right)



Here are all my 1 gallon containers after feeding. They will be all perky tomorrow. I use the Make It Rain style.



*Cougar Kush* (top), *Hawaii 5-0 x Cougar* (bottom), *Mikromachine Auto Flower* (left),* PLP *(right)



Things are looking pretty good, I think its time to clone.

FM


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 19, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> No, H50 Cougar. I am going to completely fill the entire screen or till it out grows the 3 gal smart pot.


that is gonna take a few months in a smart pot. lol.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Apr 19, 2012)

I think it will fill in 6 weeks, especially using Making It Rain.....I love how healthy "X" Nutrients makes them look. I am feeding exactly what their feeding schedule says. I tried that once with Fox Farms and my plant was burnt to shit. I might be stopping by sometime soon so I can pick up my 2 x 4.

FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Apr 19, 2012)

Newest Seedlings: 2 PLPs, 4 EJxGGs, 2 Sour DxBBs



Early Skunk x Jack Herer x Gorilla Grape (BC99 Cross)


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 19, 2012)

Your screen is going to be full in less than 2 weeks...


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 19, 2012)

BTW I soaked 5 of the BuCu Kush in a cup of water yesterday. Woke up to 5 taproots poking out


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Apr 19, 2012)

Bean making time????


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 19, 2012)

Huh? I dont get it


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Apr 19, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Huh? I dont get it


Your BuKu are you making F2s??? Crosiing?? Making Beans???


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Apr 19, 2012)

Here I am kicking the shit out of my Hawaii 5-0 x Cougar Kush

View attachment 2129503View attachment 2129506


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Apr 19, 2012)

Before:



After:


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 20, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I think it will fill in 6 weeks, especially using Making It Rain.....I love how healthy "X" Nutrients makes them look. I am feeding exactly what their feeding schedule says. I tried that once with Fox Farms and my plant was burnt to shit. I might be stopping by sometime soon so I can pick up my 2 x 4.
> 
> FM


for sure if u give me a couple days ill have the light tent and fan ready for u. everything came in just gotta make the time to take all the old stuff down and pack it up..


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Apr 20, 2012)

Hell yeah....Awesome. Everything in good shape from mail?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 20, 2012)

Happy 420 bill and FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Apr 20, 2012)

Happy 420 to you too and all at RIU!

Be safe all

FM


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 20, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Hell yeah....Awesome. Everything in good shape from mail?


hell yeah.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Apr 21, 2012)

Early Jack

View attachment 2131543View attachment 2131544

FM


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 21, 2012)

everything is ready for u to pick up. got the tent set up the way i was hoping and it turned out pimp as hell. lol. hit me up.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 21, 2012)

what you up to sucka


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Apr 21, 2012)

I watched the UFC fight over my neighbors house.


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 21, 2012)

im playing golf. lmao. some pga tour 13. what u up to pimpin? ill post a few pics later on of the tent all hooked up. got 4 skunks X G.G., 3 plp X G.G. and 4 cougar 5-0s sofar. should be interesting. lol.


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 22, 2012)

bam!!!!! viola. lol.
View attachment 2133374


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Apr 22, 2012)

Nice is that the 4 x 4?


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 22, 2012)

yeah she is set up finally.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Apr 22, 2012)

So what is your whole set up now?


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 23, 2012)

400 and 1000 in the 4x4 and the 4x6


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Apr 24, 2012)

Update:

Seedlings

Early Jack x Gorilla Grape



Purple Le' Pew




Sour Diesel x Blueberry



Hawaii 5-0 x Cougar Kush


View attachment 2136946View attachment 2136947

FM


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 26, 2012)

lots be going on over here and all lookin correct 

stay on top of your game bro


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Apr 26, 2012)

I love the hood....I would like to thank you wheels for letting me use your hood! We have a real close knit crew here, my fam!!!!

Peace

FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Apr 26, 2012)

Quick update: I up canned both Cougar and MM Auto from 1 gallon to 2 gallon. Check out the vigorous root growth

Cougar Kush Roots and in her new 2 gallon container



Here is the MM Auto's Roots and now in a 2 gallon container



This is temporary cause they will both be going in smart pots. My MM Auto is finally showing pistils and I think my Cougar is showing sex too but I will have to wait for BC99 to come by and look at it.

FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Apr 26, 2012)

Here is the screen filling in:


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 26, 2012)

looking good brosef


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Apr 28, 2012)

I am noticing a difference using a 400 watt MH compared to T-5. Things are picking up fast now.

View attachment 2144284


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Apr 28, 2012)

Cougar and Auto


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 28, 2012)

the auto technically should be flowered under an hps, so this should be interesting to see  Too bad it isnt a CMH you got there!!


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 28, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> the auto technically should be flowered under an hps, so this should be interesting to see  Too bad it isnt a CMH you got there!!



im gonna flower the autos i got poppin now under the mh. lol. lets see how they do. what were the autos again bc? i cant remember. 4 blue ones and 2 pink ones. lmao. they r designated blue and pink for the time being.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 28, 2012)

Hindu Kush x Ak47 X Lowryder


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 28, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Hindu Kush x Ak47 X Lowryder


thank u. lol.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Apr 29, 2012)

Here is my mini screen grow this morning before I tucked all her growth back under:

View attachment 2146469View attachment 2146465

Here she is after I tucked everything. This might be the last tuck, not sure yet.

View attachment 2146470View attachment 2146471

FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Apr 29, 2012)

My friend is growing 9 PLPs....He just started 12/12 yesterday.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 29, 2012)

Nice!! Whch ones are the PLP??


----------



## Eksellent (Apr 29, 2012)

Great job with these, looks nice.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Apr 29, 2012)

Eksellent said:


> Great job with these, looks nice.


Thanks and welcome to my grow. 


billcollector99 said:


> Nice!! Whch ones are the PLP??


The bottom 8 and the 1 on the right in 3 rd row/ What type of Cougar do I have? It looks like a female but not sure yet.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 29, 2012)

Looks like more of a NS pheno, we wont know till it flowers.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 30, 2012)

Nice layout FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Apr 30, 2012)

HR that is my friends set up, he is growing my PLP cross, kind of a test run.*

Cougar Kush (I really hope this is a female)*



FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 1, 2012)

My set up in action



Mini Screen starting to pop up again....LOL


----------



## wheels619 (May 1, 2012)

hey man what happened to a picture of that beautiful hood in action?  lol. they look good man. i hope that u get some female in that tent. gotta go get some coco and some 2 gallon pots tomorrow for a little project ive started. lol. need me to pick u up anything?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 1, 2012)

Nope I am good, got any pics??? What is your project?


----------



## wheels619 (May 1, 2012)

im gonna smash 24 seedlings with 2-3 week veg and then toss them into flower. need more coco. lots and lots of coco. lol.
no pics yet still waitin till after i transplant them into the one gallons. hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 1, 2012)

I should pop my plp beans just been saving for a rainy day


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 1, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> I should pop my plp beans just been saving for a rainy day


Go for it, no need to save for a rainy day...I got about 200 more of them.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 1, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> im gonna smash 24 seedlings with 2-3 week veg and then toss them into flower. need more coco. lots and lots of coco. lol.
> no pics yet still waitin till after i transplant them into the one gallons. hopefully tomorrow.


Call me when you wake up. Let me know if you need help transplanting everything today. 

FM


----------



## billcollector99 (May 1, 2012)

YO I got some PLP F2's for you brutha


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 1, 2012)

Sweet, what are you doing today?


----------



## wheels619 (May 1, 2012)

whats up pimpin? u up? im gonna toss the little bastards in one gallons today. i think. should be interesting.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 1, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> whats up pimpin? u up? im gonna toss the little bastards in one gallons today. i think. should be interesting.


Fuck yo couch


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 1, 2012)

Im thinking after my testers are done i fire them up!


----------



## wheels619 (May 1, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Fuck yo couch


i fucked a couch once. didnt turn out so hot. i took a spring to the dick. well i wasnt actually trying to fuck the couch i was fucking this girl and when she came she tightened up and my dick popped out on the forward thrust and bam. couch spring to the dick. how fucked up is that. lmao. mucho pain.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 1, 2012)

Rofl! Dam! That hurts just hearing that


----------



## wheels619 (May 1, 2012)

i know right. i can laugh about it now but shit. it fuckin hurt. lmao. instant softy. i didnt even want to finish after that.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 1, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Im thinking after my testers are done i fire them up!


Which ones? PLP or Hawaii 5-0 x Cougar??


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 1, 2012)

Feeding Time...



Hawaii 5-0



I dont know what to call these. This is a cross from BC99 (How about a name man)
Early Skunk x Jack Herer x Gorilla Grape



FM


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 2, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Which ones? PLP or Hawaii 5-0 x Cougar??


 Its hard to say there both fire! Might have to flip a coin!

I got a breeding project going! So theres many a seeds in the future!


----------



## wheels619 (May 2, 2012)

bbbbbbbaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL.
View attachment 2150915


----------



## wheels619 (May 2, 2012)

I always wanted a little sea of green of my own.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 2, 2012)

Hell yeah, looks good! I am sure you will be very busy in a month or two. When are you going to have a harvest party?? Let me know, I want to sample everything!!! LOL Hopefully I will be able to smoke soon...

FM


----------



## wheels619 (May 2, 2012)

shit three week veg and then into flower. hopefully in three months i can smash out a bunch of fatty bowls with all of u. lol. not to mention in the next 2 weeks or so.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 2, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> shit three week veg and then into flower. hopefully in three months i can smash out a bunch of fatty bowls with all of u. lol. not to mention in the next 2 weeks or so.


Hook a nigga up with some oven dried son


----------



## wheels619 (May 2, 2012)

lmfao. dude i oven dried one of the branches today cuz i got tired of going out there every day, chopping a few nugs off at a time and waiting for the over to heat up. not to mention it has to bake at 200 degrees with the door open for like 40 or so minutes to really come out any good. this one should last a couple days hopefully. lmao. im trying not to dip into the flower shed with so much time left. im only smoking two bowls a day. one when i wake up and one before bed.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 2, 2012)

BC and Wheels: I need to know who has what H5-0 Clones??? #2 rooted in 6 days and I am talking roots popping out the root plug. #3 rooted in 8 days. #1 still hasn't rooted yet. So if you see any sex let me know so I know what to do with these clones. Also I got a question about "X" Nute feeding schedule, My plants are over 5 weeks old, should I give them some Bloom and cut back on Grow???

Wheels you could probably harvest your PLP it looked good enough. That way you dont have to oven roast no more shit...LOL


----------



## billcollector99 (May 2, 2012)

I already told him to chop her, but she wasnt done enough for him


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 2, 2012)

I feel bad cause i got more smoke than i know what to do with


----------



## billcollector99 (May 2, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> I feel bad cause i got more smoke than i know what to do with


Ouch, why don;t you rub some salt in it while you are at it


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 2, 2012)

Rofl sorry about that couldnt help myself


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 2, 2012)

Seriously, come over to Cali HR and bring a bundle of weed! Shit I havent smoked any bud since Christmas!


----------



## billcollector99 (May 2, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Seriously, come over to Cali HR and bring a bundle of weed!


Or not... thats just trouble waiting to happen.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 2, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Or not... thats just trouble waiting to happen.


I dumped my Auto...now I am going to put all 4 EJ x GG into 1 gallon smart pots.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 2, 2012)

that sucks.

RIP Mikromachine


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 2, 2012)

Its under a 1000 watt HPS light now. You need to come over my house bro to look at my plants. You know my vision is bad and I like when you do your inspections on them.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 2, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Or not... thats just trouble waiting to happen.


Trouble  Would be a smoke out thats for sure


----------



## wheels619 (May 2, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> BC and Wheels: I need to know who has what H5-0 Clones??? #2 rooted in 6 days and I am talking roots popping out the root plug. #3 rooted in 8 days. #1 still hasn't rooted yet. So if you see any sex let me know so I know what to do with these clones. Also I got a question about "X" Nute feeding schedule, My plants are over 5 weeks old, should I give them some Bloom and cut back on Grow???
> 
> Wheels you could probably harvest your PLP it looked good enough. That way you dont have to oven roast no more shit...LOL


i know its almost done. need another week so i can flush her good. its gonna get chopped in about 5 days or so. the sour is gonna be first in the lineup tho. in about 3 days or so.


billcollector99 said:


> I already told him to chop her, but she wasnt done enough for him


its cuz i like my shit a little on the heavy side as u guys like the soft vagina buds. lol.


hellraizer30 said:


> I feel bad cause i got more smoke than i know what to do with


ill take some. lol. soon enough i will to.


----------



## wheels619 (May 2, 2012)

hey whats ur schedule now? r u flowering them yet? u say they are at week 5? r u trying to induce signs of sex or are u flowering?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 2, 2012)

They are still veg and the reason I ask about Bloom cause the schedule says to put Bloom in week 4 and then full Bloom week 5.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 2, 2012)

My next purchase:* Hazeman Seeds Triple XXX


*


----------



## wheels619 (May 2, 2012)

its cuz they start flowering in that schedule then. that week with the little bloom and grow is the transitional week or the first week of flower. if u want to keep vegging just keep up with the schedule u already have before the transition. start adding bloom once u start flowering.


----------



## wheels619 (May 2, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> My next purchase:* Hazeman Seeds Triple XXX
> 
> 
> *


see i wanted to buy seeds and i was told not to. lol. but u go all out and bc doesnt scold u. lol. wtf? lmao.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 2, 2012)

Doesnt mean I am buying anytime soon. Lets say wish list. LOL


----------



## wheels619 (May 2, 2012)

i have a huge wish list. lol. but most of it is growing supplies. lmao. gonna get a 4x8 and a mom tent soon i think.  within the next 2 or 3 months ill have the room fully setup.  minus co2. still debating on that in the flower tent. dont wanna kill myself while im sleeping from co2 poisoning. lmao.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 2, 2012)

Would take 10,000 ppm to kill yourself by co2
And normal operating ppm is 1400 to 1600.
just make sure you get a good controler!


----------



## wheels619 (May 2, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Would take 10,000 ppm to kill yourself by co2
> And normal operating ppm is 1400 to 1600.
> just make sure you get a good controler!


well that sucks not even a little head rush lol. yeah but with my luck ill figure some way to do it. lol. shit is expensive for the good stuff tho. im still trying to figure out how much a tank will last in a 4x8. trying to figure out cost and efficiency and if its truly worth the 1200 bucks it would take to do it right. not to mention space id need for tanks and shit.  crippled people and big ass full heavy tanks dont mix. lmao.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 2, 2012)

ambient co2 in the air we breathe is around 300 PPM. I dont see how giving it so much CO2 is really going to help...


----------



## billcollector99 (May 2, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> see i wanted to buy seeds and i was told not to. lol. but u go all out and bc doesnt scold u. lol. wtf? lmao.


I was talking shit in my head. lol

Like.

"Why does this guy want/need to buy those seeds..." Wtf. lol


----------



## TheNaturalist (May 2, 2012)

Yo nice grow man, Its cool to see what a local guy is doing especially since we have such similar setups. Im subbed for the ride!


----------



## wheels619 (May 2, 2012)

cuz sometimes there is shit out there that would be fabulous to have. that we could all go in on a few pack of some stuff together. "hint" "hint"  then we could all have some interesting shit. to play with genetics wise. cuz some of us dont have our own mo fuckin strain yet and would like to invest some time and money breeding some dankety dank.  plus who knows maybe it will put wheels on the map.  lmao. im pretty high with this oven baked stuff. lol.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 3, 2012)

Hey Nat, welcome aboard bro. Glad to have you here. Always have love for SoCal Growers!

OK I need a name for this cross. Someone please name this since Mr. William Cole Ektor (who made it) cant come up with one. 
The cross is *(Early Skunk x Jack Herer)(F) x Gorilla Grape(M)*. wheels and I are growing them now.

Here they are now. They will be transplanted into 1 gallon smart pots tomorrow. Their roots are sticking out the bottom of the cups. They are numbered as they popped.



*Sour Diesel x Blueberry 
*Getting physical with her. I am training her to become a Cougar whore. I want to cross her with Cougar. I only have 6 beans left of her.



I like taking lots of pics because I compare and look at progress. Its a lot of fun to me and I enjoy seeing progress. 

*Early Skunk x Jack Herer* 
April 17 is when I put the screen on her


*
15 days later....*



I am so proud of this plant. I will keep a clipping of her always.

FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 3, 2012)

Here is the Early Skunk x Jack Herer (from seed) a clone off her is growing under my screen. I cant wait to smoke this shit! I grew this strain out and never smoked it at all. I needed to be clean for employment!

View attachment 2151906View attachment 2151904View attachment 2151905


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 3, 2012)

Killer plant man they just get so huge in dwc


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 3, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Killer plant man they just get so huge in dwc


Yes she did. I also grew clones in soil so this is my 1st CoCo grow with the strain. You saved her ass too with the tea bro.....remember, LOL

FM


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 3, 2012)

For sure! Im working on some great x should be all good in a month or 2! Lokking at the best way to cultivate pollen can you
shed some light on this?


----------



## TheNaturalist (May 3, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Hey Nat, welcome aboard bro. Glad to have you here. Always have love for SoCal Growers!
> 
> OK I need a name for this cross. Someone please name this since Mr. William Cole Ektor (who made it) cant come up with one.
> The cross is *(Early Skunk x Jack Herer)(F) x Gorilla Grape(M)*. wheels and I are growing them now.
> ...


Thanks FM. How about.... Jack Horilla Skunk? or just Horilla for short. The logical name is some variation of its parents names like that, but if everyone just did that all of our buds would be 20 words long by now with all the strains that have been crossed together to make them. Every now and then when someone's got a truly unique cross they've got to throw down a original name for it. Maybe a wild X lovers name or the one who got away haha or maybe it will just come to you when you smoke it. Im looking forward to having something original to name someday.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 3, 2012)

HR I am sure BC99 will answer that. I am not really sure.

Damn I really like that Jack Horilla Skunk! 

FM


----------



## billcollector99 (May 3, 2012)

I have H50 x CK #'s 1 and 2.

#1 is looking girly, and #2 is looking a little mannish right now,,,


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 3, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> I have H50 x CK #'s 1 and 2.
> 
> #1 is looking girly, and #2 is looking a little mannish right now,,,


Can you answer Hell's question about pollen???


----------



## billcollector99 (May 3, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Can you answer Hell's question about pollen???


I stick my girls under a male plant, and shake shake shake


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 3, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> I stick my girls under a male plant, and shake shake shake


Thats simple enough! How after can you put the girl back in the bloom room without issues


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 3, 2012)

Wait a few days about 3-4 and then spray her down with water real good and when she is dry you can put her back in. I could be wrong but thats what I did my last run and didnt have any problems.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 3, 2012)

This is why I hate plastic containers. I transfer this plant now into a smart pot. But those are some healthy ass roots their.




*Is this looking like a Male???*


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 3, 2012)

Looks like a male to me


----------



## billcollector99 (May 4, 2012)

No I see pistils in the node above the one you focused on...


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 4, 2012)

That lower node looks male but the upper does got the look. My money on male


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 4, 2012)

It is a male. A good one too, definitely a keeper for me. I am going to use him for some crossing projects. His name will be John Cougar Holmes and he is going to get a lot of Pistil Booty!!!


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 4, 2012)

Lol nice porn touch FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 4, 2012)

Anyone see Hazeman Seeds promo at Attitude?? Buy a pack and get 12 regs 88 G13 x Hashplant free (while supplies last) Plus G13 Labs is throwing in 3 strains as freebies.


----------



## wheels619 (May 4, 2012)

yeah i saw that. i was lookin at making a few purchases myself.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 4, 2012)

I am liking the Hazeman Seeds!!! Anyone ever grow any of their seeds? If so, I am looking for some feedback please.

FM


----------



## wheels619 (May 4, 2012)

what u think? should we attack the attitude for the freebies? lol i wanna order like 130 bucks worth of stuff.


----------



## wheels619 (May 4, 2012)

g13 pineapple express. fem
greenhouse seeds: diamond girls fem and their bubba kush.
gets me like 8 or 9 freebies.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 4, 2012)

Take a look at DNA promo(12 Afghan) and Hazeman Seeds(12 88 G13 x Hashplant). I think if u get G13 Labs you get 3 free Blueberry Gum. That's how you rake in the freebies. Mosca has some nice beans too.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 6, 2012)

Here a update on what I am doing (Change 1):

So far I got 3 males (Cougar Kush, Hawaii 5-0 x Cougar, Purple Le' Pew) I am have a bad streak right now, but at least I know I got 2 females 100% (Early Skunk x Jack Herer, Sour Diesel x Blueberry). I chucked the PLP and Hawaii 5-0 x Cougar males cause I had no interest in them. I took 2 clippings from the Cougar Kush because that is a male I want for making beans. I need to stock up. 

I still have another 2 PLPs, 4 (Early Skunk x Jack Herer) x Gorilla Grape, Sour Diesel x Blueberry.

Now with my Mini-SCRoG, well I am going to remove the screen from her top tomorrow. Reason being is I am going to let her go a little and then up can her and build a large screen. I dont mind vegging her for another month. I want her to be a beast.

*Early Skunk x Jack Herer *Pulling her screen off tomorrow and taking about 8 Clones off her (2 for me and 6 for BC99) She is a BEAST!!!


In the red cups are Clones from Hawaii 5-0 x Cougar that I gave to wheels and BC99. I am waiting for those to show sex soon. Now the rest are in 1 gallon smart pots. 
Bottom three: (Early Skunk x Jack Herer) x Gorilla Grape
Top Left : (Early Skunk x Jack Herer) x Gorilla Grape
Top Middle: PLP
Top Right: Sour Diesel x Blueberry aka MD


*Sour Diesel x Blueberry* (Fem) will be pollinated by my Cougar Kush Male


*Purple Le' Pew*


Well now I got room so I am soaking 6 PLP f2s and DPQ f2s from breeders boutique www.breedersboutique.com
Should be some fun running these strains, especially since I never smoked any of the strains I crossed. Not no more, blazing saddles baby when I harvest!!!

FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 6, 2012)

Here is some info on the DPQ f2s from breeders boutique:
View attachment 2155833
[h=2]Deep Purple Querkle[/h]
*Type:*Hybrid*Sex:*Regular F2*Genetics:*Deep Purple x Querkle*Flowering Time:*8-9 weeks*Outdoor Harvest:*Sept/Oct*Height:*Medium*THC Level:*High*Characteristics:*Lime green plants, darkens heavily in flower, produces sugar dipped trichome encrusted buds.
Great for hash, and great for creating super frosty new strains. Excellent for those looking to
develop something new for themselves.

The breeder of the DPQ loved both of Subcool's strains &#8211; Deep Purple and The Querkle &#8211; so much he decided to morph them together the DPQ was born. Further crossing has brought us to the DPQ F2's. Credit must go to Subcool for selecting the initial lovely strains to bring onto the market.

The DPQ produces extremely tight and resinous flowers. The calyxes are extremely large and 2 phenos have been seen so far, one with a more grape cluster calyx effect, the other with fantastic pine tree peaked buds with the sugar leaves concentrated on the lower section of the flower. The amount of trichomes that are produced in this cross are amazing, the buds just glisten!

The vegging DPQ's produce light green plants with long, cascading, jaggy fan leaves and tight nodes. It is definitely a stout plant and would be excellent for a Sea of Green. Into flowering the plant takes on a darker, more sinister look and the flowers start to pile on artichoke shaped calyxes. The trichome production is incredible and makes this a real shining diamond.

Smells are like Fruit Candy combined with a sugary sourness more like a Sour Candy Sweet. The buds are awash with a spectrum of different shades of green from light through to dark lime, with the trichomes forming a glistening sea of amber gold colours across the calyxes. The cured hair is a more light orangey colour that is generally overshadowed by the vast amount of trichomes. The nugs on the DPQ form small but solid clusters.

The bag combines the fruity and sour smell at a stand-off distance, and when broken and ground the delightful sweet fruity candy smell takes over. The candy sweetness really comes through on a drag of an unlit joint. With fire to the joint a more sour full flavour comes through. Not the smoothest smokes &#8211; "a bit of a breath taker" &#8211; but certainly not full on removal of breath. Some people like this effect, with the desire to feel that dunt on the back of the throat. Straight away it's an uplifting high. It will feel like some giant is trying to pull your head skywards whilst your body is firmly rooted to the ground. This is a FULL HEAD BUZZ for sure.

The initial dunt from the smoke wears off a little and as your lungs and throat get use to it the taste of the joint starts to really come out. The combination of the fruit and sour develops into a joint that delivers a delicious flavour that the more advanced smoker will love. Due to the raciness of the high it can quite easily make you loose track of time. What seems like 5 minutes from 4:20 is actually an hour, so if you are doing anything, make sure you do it at 12 times the speed.

This plant will produce excellent hash due to the intense trichome production. Yields can be small but due to the F2 level of breeding an excellent strain for people looking to spice up their favourite plant with extra trichomes and or resin production. Flowers are extremely tight and compact and are like concentrated diamonds. A definite for the connoisseur!​


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 6, 2012)

I throw away or give away all my tude freebies! Only good freebies i think are from sannies or cannazon


----------



## flowamasta (May 7, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Here is the Early Skunk x Jack Herer (from seed) a clone off her is growing under my screen. I cant wait to smoke this shit! I grew this strain out and never smoked it at all. I needed to be clean for employment!
> 
> View attachment 2151906View attachment 2151904View attachment 2151905





F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Here a update on what I am doing (Change 1):
> 
> So far I got 3 males (Cougar Kush, Hawaii 5-0 x Cougar, Purple Le' Pew) I am have a bad streak right now, but at least I know I got 2 females 100% (Early Skunk x Jack Herer, Sour Diesel x Blueberry). I chucked the PLP and Hawaii 5-0 x Cougar males cause I had no interest in them. I took 2 clippings from the Cougar Kush because that is a male I want for making beans. I need to stock up.
> 
> ...


everything looking sexy as man!! good work, i'm loving that x with the jack/skunk  wow, got me rumbling now 
what a beaut looking gal', rep to ya man, thanx for the heads up on ya thread!, subbed


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 7, 2012)

Jack and Skunk will never do you wrong. Thanks for coming by and you are welcomed to post freely here. 

FM


----------



## flowamasta (May 7, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Jack and Skunk will never do you wrong. Thanks for coming by and you are welcomed to post freely here.
> 
> FM


no worries mate, thanx again, i'm soo excited about this jack!!! can't stop thinkin jack jack jack!!!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 7, 2012)

Here you go flow.....my Jack Herer grow. I named that plant Nancy. 

View attachment 2157816View attachment 2157817View attachment 2157818View attachment 2157819


----------



## flowamasta (May 7, 2012)

U know what!!!?? i was just gonna ask for some close ups of Jack!!  wow stoner minds.... maaaaan are u fuckin serious!!!!??? i'm talking to a fuckin PRO!!
absolutely gorgeous plant man, what a ripper! wow i hope i'm using the right nutrients to produce something like that!!!! i am truly aware that nutrients play a huuuuuge game in the overall look of a plant, that is insane man, i have to keep looking up at that shit!!, A1 grade right their man, i would loooooove to have a smoke on that


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 7, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> U know what!!!?? i was just gonna ask for some close ups of Jack!!  wow stoner minds.... maaaaan are u fuckin serious!!!!??? i'm talking to a fuckin PRO!!
> absolutely gorgeous plant man, what a ripper! wow i hope i'm using the right nutrients to produce something like that!!!! i am truly aware that nutrients play a huuuuuge game in the overall look of a plant, that is insane man, i have to keep looking up at that shit!!, A1 grade right their man, i would loooooove to have a smoke on that


Trust me, not a pro. I am still having nOOb problems. I cant germinate seeds for shit, it messes with my head too. LOL 

Every time I smoked that Jack, it tasted like I was drinking a spicy V-8. Peppery and spicy smoke but it hits you hard and fast!!!!

FM


----------



## flowamasta (May 7, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Trust me, not a pro. I am still having nOOb problems. I cant germinate seeds for shit, it messes with my head too. LOL
> 
> Every time I smoked that Jack, it tasted like I was drinking a spicy V-8. Peppery and spicy smoke but it hits you hard and fast!!!!
> 
> FM


wow, so i can hopefully look forward to something special, do you think the leaves have nice characteristics? do they look familiar to you? i can't believe the size of my fans, they stretch out much larger than my hands!! super wide leaves


----------



## TheNaturalist (May 7, 2012)

That jack has a really nice color! Plain ol green buds get boring but that, that looks like art! I gave my biggest purplest bud at harvest time to my girlfriend in a vase, it made a beautiful flower. Unfortunately for her it will make a better smoke so I had to take it back and hang it up to dry with the others haha


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 7, 2012)

Nice FM on that jack 


Fyi outlaw genetics are back in the breeding scene so you might see some new gorilla grape
xs coming soon!


----------



## billcollector99 (May 7, 2012)

MMM Gorilla Grape

Definitely an interesting strain to grow. Wide variety of phenos to look for 


Thats why I used him as a pollen donor


----------



## billcollector99 (May 7, 2012)

BBYY said:


> View attachment 2157406View attachment 2157387View attachment 2157386View attachment 2157385View attachment 2157384View attachment 2157389View attachment 2157391View attachment 2157395View attachment 2157382View attachment 2157396View attachment 2157397View attachment 2157399View attachment 2157400View attachment 2157402View attachment 2157403View attachment 2157404View attachment 2157383
> 
> Cut at 9 weeks - sped dried a bit , im now gonna be impatiet to dry the proper stuff cause tht got me all zippitiy and head hih n talkative loving it


Another GG cross that should be fun to grow  
Chocolate Chunky Munky created by Dizzle
I cannot wait till I pop mine  !!!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 7, 2012)

I got a female....wooooohooooo!!! I think at least, my vision is bad. I could swear its white pistils popping.


----------



## wheels619 (May 7, 2012)

i think i got a female too. the number three is female i think. a day or two will tell for sure. was gonna toss it in the shed tonight. unless u need it for something?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 7, 2012)

Nope, do what you want with it. I got clipping of her if its a her. I never had plants smell so much during veg like these Hawaii 5-0 Cougars. I wonder how they will flower up and smoke. Should be good.

FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 8, 2012)

DEVILS beat down the Flyers 4 games to one and advance to the Conference Championship! One more series win and we are going for the Cup!!!
View attachment 2159107

Wow am I going to pop 6 of 6 PLP F2s??? Miracle, I am so bad at germing seeds. Its my weakest part of all my grows. Once they pop, I am good to go

*Purple Le' Pew F2s*



Early Jack x Gorilla Grape, Sour D x Blueberry and a few Hawaii 5-0 Clones


Well I took the screen off my plant. I am moving a week from today so I am moving my grow from a closet grow to a garage grow. More room finally!!!! I am going to put a 4' x 4' screen, I got the screen material, PVC and zip ties.

*Early Skunk x Jack Herer*

View attachment 2159087View attachment 2159090View attachment 2159092

Im getting frisky with my lady.....a little personal but I dont mind sharing this lady!!!

View attachment 2159095


----------



## flowamasta (May 9, 2012)

green green green as can be!! gotta watch that shit man, those leaves will take a hand off


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 9, 2012)

My plant has a big Va Jay Jay.....She likes my whole hand in her.


----------



## flowamasta (May 9, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> My plant has a big Va Jay Jay.....She likes my whole hand in her.


you know what happens to plants that u fist, they fuck u uuuuuuuuuup  lol, have fun man, they do look great, bigger than the pics look i bet


----------



## berkman858 (May 11, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> View attachment 2159095


Dude, your plant grew a dick that looks like a hairy ass man's arm, quick chop that shit off. Something is def wrong here.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 11, 2012)

Funny guy 

gonna make me lol again.

lolololololllllll


----------



## wheels619 (May 12, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Dude, your plant grew a dick that looks like a hairy ass man's arm, quick chop that shit off. Something is def wrong here.


mmmmmmm. plant dick.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 12, 2012)

hahahaha thats some funny shit!!!

What kind of camera do I need to make a time lapse video??? I would like to make a time lapse video of flowering Sasha plant....
[video=youtube;bEL7dlBCdKc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=bEL7dlBCdKc[/video]
FM


----------



## Cloudz2600 (May 12, 2012)

If you have a DSLR all u need is a intervalometer, which basically just tells the camera to takes a picture every x amount of seconds. If you only have a point and shoot it's unlikely you can do it. Been meaning to do some time lapse myself, but I keep forgetting to get a meter.

http://content.photojojo.com/tutorials/ultimate-guide-to-time-lapse-photography/​


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 12, 2012)

I have a nikon d7000 dslr I might have to give it a try


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 12, 2012)

I would like to do a time lapse when I put the screen over my plant and flower. 

*Early Skunk x Jack Herer* (right) *Hawaii 5-0 x Cougar* (left)



*Early Jack x Gorilla Grape*



*Sour Diesel x Blueberry aka MamaDude.*



T-Minus 3 Days till I move from apartment to house. I am so thrilled.

FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 12, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> I have a nikon d7000 dslr I might have to give it a try


Put it in the mail and send it to me.....I will send you a Sony Cyber Shot!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (May 12, 2012)

sorry FM, The Nikon is > than the sony in $$$, lol.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 12, 2012)

Well I am a honest man with integrity and HR can trust me that I will send it back. I would really want to make a time lapse of the SCRoG


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 12, 2012)

My d7000 is my baby lol


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 12, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> My d7000 is my baby lol


You need to do a PLP grow using the d7000 baby....

FM


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 12, 2012)

I want to pop them so bad lol! Just got to make some room!


----------



## billcollector99 (May 12, 2012)

use a webcam for your timelapse. lol


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 12, 2012)

That would be dope if you have a live web cam in your grow room


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 13, 2012)

I have a go pro hero 2 helmet cam that has a killer time lapse


----------



## foreverflyhi (May 13, 2012)

looking nice and green homie


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 14, 2012)

*I want to wish all the Moms out there a wonderful **Happy Mother's Day**. I love you Mom and miss you!!!*

Here is my neighbors grow, PLPs are all on the left row and right row. Middle plant Plat OG, Middle bottom Fire OG, Middle Top Auto. I am digging all PLP grows.



*Hawaiian Cougar* or : put her in a 3 gallon smart pot, getting her ready for flowering.



3 of the 6 here are females (PLP,EJGG,SDBB) Hoping for a good EJGG Stud, to make some F2s



*E & J* : This bush is getting transplanted into a 7 gallon Smart Pot and will be put under a 4' x 4' Screen and once she gets herself settled in, I will flip the switch on her. I took a lot of clippings off her and gave them to wheels and BC. 



Hope everyone enjoyed their weekend.

FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 14, 2012)

foreverflyhi said:


> looking nice and green homie


welcome to the thread bro

FM


----------



## billcollector99 (May 14, 2012)

Just woke up from a long nap. Hope you are good bro!!


----------



## flowamasta (May 14, 2012)

Lookin great man! that jack x skunk looks soo crazy! very close node structure.....soo bushy aswell


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 15, 2012)

Thanks flow, I am moving today so I dont know when I will be back on. Going to be real busy and I hate moving. Next time you see pics of my E & J she will have a 4 foot screen over her.

Peace

FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 17, 2012)

I been really busy moving. I am so tired, beat and broke. LOL At least I am in a house now and not a one bedroom apartment. Well here are some pics of my lean mean green bush. I really like how easy it is feeding her with X Nutrients and Silica Shield. Still havent had to use any Cal/Mag supplement, X Nutrients rock! Go to their website and you can request a free sample pack with Grow, Micro, Bloom and Cloning Gel. Give it a try you wont be disappointed at all. Very cheap and easy!

*E & J*

View attachment 2171015View attachment 2171017View attachment 2171016

Tomorrow she will be up canned to a 7 gallon Smart Pot. Time for her to be spread across her 4' x 4' screen

FM


----------



## billcollector99 (May 17, 2012)

hows the weather? lol


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 17, 2012)

Its hot out here, I think I lost 5lbs already out here. Plants seem to love the heat and sun though. I am running into a major problem, the owners hired a gardener. LOL little do they know I am a green weed gardener. I think I fixed the heat issue in the room, I sealed the bathroom off completely and right now its currently 78F / 21%rH. There is no humidity at all out here, very dry weather. Should be perfect for flowering conditions.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 17, 2012)

I am glad you got it figured out. 

I was stressing, and its not even my grow!! lol


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 17, 2012)

LOL I have other things to stress over than heat issues. One of them are the owners of this place!!!

Oh I have kept those plants outside in the last 2 days and I think they grew about 6" already, I had to sup crop the shit out of them today! LOL


----------



## flowamasta (May 17, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Its hot out here, I think I lost 5lbs already out here. Plants seem to love the heat and sun though. I am running into a major problem, the owners hired a gardener. LOL little do they know I am a green weed gardener. I think I fixed the heat issue in the room, I sealed the bathroom off completely and right now its currently 78F / 21%rH. There is no humidity at all out here, very dry weather. Should be perfect for flowering conditions.


Your plants always look soo lush and green, beautiful pics, beautiful plants F.M they are so tight and bushy, can't wait to see these quality girls flower out!
That sucks about the gardener, hope you got a nice hiding place for when you're not there  it's certainly not stinging nettle 
good to hear you moved place without an issue, i hate traveling in cars with plants, but gotta do what you gotta do ey, rep to ya

*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to F.M.I.L.Y again.

*


----------



## billcollector99 (May 17, 2012)

Just tell the owner you dont want the gardener... There aint shit to maintain anyway..


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 17, 2012)

Thanks Flow, it was a stressful drive but its done now. 

@BC I told the management company that I was a vegetable gardener and that I can save the owner money so he doesnt have to worry about a gardener. I even told them the rose bushes were in bad shape and that I was going to clean them up. They told me that the gardener goes to the house twice a month to pull weeds out of the yard. Plus they said the wanted to replace all the rocks in the yard. I dont know I just hope the owners call me and they are cool.

FM


----------



## billcollector99 (May 17, 2012)

Yeah I hope they are cool with you


----------



## flowamasta (May 17, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Thanks Flow, it was a stressful drive but its done now.
> 
> @BC I told the management company that I was a vegetable gardener and that I can save the owner money so he doesnt have to worry about a gardener. I even told them the rose bushes were in bad shape and that I was going to clean them up. They told me that the gardener goes to the house twice a month to pull weeds out of the yard. Plus they said the wanted to replace all the rocks in the yard. I dont know I just hope the owners call me and they are cool.
> 
> FM


I've had the exact same issue at an older place growing some outdoors, one time i completely forgot, and my mower man literally moved my pots off my cement so he could leaf blow. i watched in shock, he was sooo old i didn't worry so much, and they weren't huge, maybe he was in his own little world.

either way, you may have some problems. damn doesn't sound like you'll get any notice


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 17, 2012)

I did ask about being notified when the gardener comes and they said yes, I will be notified. I put a lock on my gate so no one can access my yard freely, unless they climb over the gate and wall.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 17, 2012)

Outdoor Plants....they like the hot ass sun!!!



Here is my Hawaiian Cougar and E&J. E&J is going into a 7 gallon Smart Pot.



Here is E&J's Screen that is going over her after I transplant her into the 7 gal smart pot. Cant wait to fill up that screen! Shouldnt take long at all.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (May 17, 2012)

can you offer to take care of the grounds on your property -just sayin

you one bad azzed AKA mauhfuka 
no clues to an old man wit a retired brain 

been onto you for about 2 weeks 
slow hegh


----------



## wheels619 (May 17, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I did ask about being notified when the gardener comes and they said yes, I will be notified. I put a lock on my gate so no one can access my yard freely, unless they climb over the gate and wall.


hes got his secret garden ninja ways. he will make it over. lol.


----------



## wheels619 (May 17, 2012)

fuck dude. im so excited. i cant wait for this new bed to get here. lol. need the space. im going to try a vertical flower in the 4x4 this time. see how the results differ from the other way. also that screen looks pimp as hell. lol. i would have built one but i had extra wood laying around. ill start a scrog once i get a dedicated 400mh for the new 4x4 tent. i would just have to much downtime if i started a scrog id lose all the veg capabilities cuz of the one light.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 17, 2012)

Dwezelitsame said:


> can you offer to take care of the grounds on your property -just sayin
> 
> you one bad azzed AKA mauhfuka
> no clues to an old man wit a retired brain
> ...


You know how us old timers roll, glad to have you stop by and visit. Hopefully after this harvest I will have some Skunky Monkey F2s to spread!!!!


wheels619 said:


> fuck dude. im so excited. i cant wait for this new bed to get here. lol. need the space. im going to try a vertical flower in the 4x4 this time. see how the results differ from the other way. also that screen looks pimp as hell. lol. i would have built one but i had extra wood laying around. ill start a scrog once i get a dedicated 400mh for the new 4x4 tent. i would just have to much downtime if i started a scrog id lose all the veg capabilities cuz of the one light.


Why dont you turn your whole room into a grow room and convert your outside flowering shed to a small bedroom, through up some A/C and your golden!!!

Today I topped Sour D x BB and PLP! 

FM


----------



## wheels619 (May 17, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> You know how us old timers roll, glad to have you stop by and visit. Hopefully after this harvest I will have some Skunky Monkey F2s to spread!!!!
> 
> Why dont you turn your whole room into a grow room and convert your outside flowering shed to a small bedroom, through up some A/C and your golden!!!
> 
> ...


 hmm. cuz im 6'4" and my box is only 6' i already had though about it. lmao. thats why i ordered the two tents and a small ass bed. lmao. i sleep more at the girlfriends than i do here anymore so i might as well turn it into a grow room. ive decided to get a 4x8 tent to put my bed in just in case i ever need to sleep here. lmao. j/k but the thought has crossed my mind once or twice. i think i have to much love for me sensi. lol.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 17, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> hmm. Cuz im 6'4" and my box is only 6' i already had though about it. Lmao. Thats why i ordered the two tents and a small ass bed. Lmao. I sleep more at the girlfriends than i do here anymore so i might as well turn it into a grow room. Ive decided to get a 4x8 tent to put my bed in just in case i ever need to sleep here. Lmao. J/k but the thought has crossed my mind once or twice. I think i have to much love for me sensi. Lol.


dedicated!!!!!


----------



## wheels619 (May 17, 2012)

fuck dude i know right. lol. soon enough i will be smashing out p's. just gotta get my style down. lol.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 18, 2012)

thats is my goal for Sasha


----------



## wheels619 (May 18, 2012)

it can be done with that screen. may take a ew tries but ur guaranteed at least a half p ur first time around on the screen. should be interesting.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 18, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> it can be done with that screen. may take a ew tries but ur guaranteed at least a half p ur first time around on the screen. should be interesting.


where do you come up with these statistics??


----------



## wheels619 (May 18, 2012)

4x4 screen should pull a half p off it with the thousand. i could do it so i know he could may take a few tries to get it right but im pretty sure it could be done especially in a 7 gallon smart pot with the sasha. lol.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 18, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> 4x4 screen should pull a half p off it with the thousand. i could do it so i know he could may take a few tries to get it right but im pretty sure it could be done especially in a 7 gallon smart pot with the sasha. lol.


Again, where do you come up with this. There is nor reason he shouldnt pull over a Pound with the single thousand. 1.5 lbs would be optimal.

Only 1/2 lb from 16 sq ft and a 1000 watt light would be some major underperformance...

1/2 lb is 226 grams...

and off a 1000 would only be .226 grams per watt. Which is a very low, low number considering people are getting 3 to 4 times that amount....


----------



## wheels619 (May 18, 2012)

thats why i said at least half a p. even if he fucks up somehow horribly he will still get at least half a p off that thing. i was going worst case scenario. lol. but he should pull more than that with ease. besides its the first time he has done it with a screen and sometimes these things take practice. not everything goes as anticipated sometimes.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 19, 2012)

Well the fucking gardener came to my house unexpectedly and I was really pissed off. He was pounding on my door at 8 am, I told him he needs to call me prior to coming. He said he only comes once a month and its the 2nd Tuesday of the month. I am hoping to get in touch with the owners to tell them they are wasting their money with this gardener. 

I dont really know how much I will get off this plant but what I was thinking is that the last time I grew this plant out I was using the MOAB stuff. This time I am not so I am wondering if the stretch will be there or not. Sasha in DWC didnt stretch that much at all. What do you think???

FM


----------



## Dwezelitsame (May 19, 2012)

take over the gardeners job for rent deduction

i got in $$ trouble before marrage 
took a superintendent job 34 fam building 
bustedy cakes 
then bought my first house


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 19, 2012)

Yeah D, I am waiting on these owners to call me. I am going to tell them I am a landscaper and that I will give them a better deal than the gardener. I hope it works.

Well here are the other plants I am working with. They are outside sucking up Good Ol' Natural Sun and seem to be liking it. Its currently 92F outside but there is a constant breeze. They climate out here is hot and very dry. I dont think I am going to ever worry about rH%.

Hawaiian Cougar




Skunky Monkeys



My DEVILS got smashed today 3-0 but they completely dominated the Rangers, they just couldnt score!!! 

Enjoy your weekend fellow growers, friends and pot smokers!!!

FM


----------



## billcollector99 (May 19, 2012)

That hawaiin Cougar is gonna go Beast mode.

Sasha wont stretch to much, mine didnt, and I Didnt use the moab.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 21, 2012)

PLP F2s. I finally put them into party cups..they are handling the sun well, kind of surprised.



Hawaiian Cougar is beasting.....She is smelling a lot more, cant wait to see how stinky she is when flowering



E & J 

View attachment 2177601View attachment 2177602

Fire OG rooted!!!

View attachment 2177603


----------



## wheels619 (May 21, 2012)

mmm fire og. lol.


----------



## flowamasta (May 21, 2012)

love the outdoories F.M!! lookin great, green and super healthy!  

Kinda sounding like this 'gardener' is just maybe some dude to have a quick squiz around for the owners without being too nosey....good luck with that


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 21, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> love the outdoories F.M!! lookin great, green and super healthy!
> 
> Kinda sounding like this 'gardener' is just maybe some dude to have a quick squiz around for the owners without being too nosey....good luck with that


Yeah I scoped him out and watched him go to 5 other houses on the street to do gardening. I dont think he is spying but I am watching him closely.


----------



## PakaloloHui (May 21, 2012)

Looks fantastic! Great to see you're still around. I'll be enjoying your grow from here!!!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 21, 2012)

PakaloloHui said:


> Looks fantastic! Great to see you're still around. I'll be enjoying your grow from here!!!


Hell yeah Paka in the house. Glad to have you here bro. I went to your old Snowryder thread but not sure if its the correct thread.


----------



## PakaloloHui (May 21, 2012)

Thought about that. I've been posting on another forum, but I have been updating pictures in my photo albulm here on RIU. I will be taking pics. tonight or tomorrow also for my next update.

Sorry for having you look at a dead thread, but check my Photo Albulm.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 21, 2012)

PakaloloHui said:


> Thought about that. I've been posting on another forum, but I have been updating pictures in my photo albulm here on RIU. I will be taking pics. tonight or tomorrow also for my next update.
> 
> Sorry for having you look at a dead thread, but check my Photo Albulm.


You are more than welcomed to post the pics here if you want. Did you grow out the Russian Rocket Fuel??? What did you cross that you made F2s of? Was it the Snowryder?

FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 21, 2012)

Paka did you flower this with your T-5 light??? Is this your cross?? AMAZING GROW BRO!

View attachment 2178109


----------



## PakaloloHui (May 21, 2012)

I did grow out the R.R.F. it was amazing, but I lost the pure genetic of it, only the cross is what I have left. Pics in Photo albulm.

That is I believe a Snowryder x R.R.F., Snowryder Dominant. I made these myself using Short Stuff Seeds. Yes I used T-5's ONLY, 24 hrs. from seed to harvest 70 days. She dried out at 62.8 grams! That is my low avg. for a 2 gallon pot.

I just finished posting pics of her younger sister that I took a few days back. I will take pics later like I said, she will be harvested in a few more days.
They are posted in my photo albulm. Here are a few.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 21, 2012)

So they are all Autos?? That is some seriously impressive bud for a Auto and for T-5...

Do you ever grow any photoperiod plants?

That is an amazing plant Paka, nice cross!!!


----------



## PakaloloHui (May 21, 2012)

I have grown many plants before the Auto's.

With my tight closet space for the time being, it is much easier to work with the Auto's. When I have access to more space then I will be getting some TGA GEAR and doing a SCROG Grow, using 600 HPS to flower with.

I could grow regular photoperiod strains in my current space, but I would have to purchase clones constantly after every harvest to be efficient. I do not have seperate spaces to do cloning and veg. seperate from blooming. My humidity also gets really high when lights out and the closet is all tightened up, even with the fans and constant air exchange, no room for dehumidifyer and would not be cost efficient. So I would have to watch for Mildew and Mold all the time. 

The auto's work for now and the quality is not that much less than one thinks of a photo. I mean really, how many that trash on auto's have tried auto's? How many people have even smoked Autoflowers Period??? I gave it a shot reading up on them and designing my tiny space for max efficiency and they have surprised me!!! The R.R.F. was just like a regular, & it fucked me up royally. The Snowryder not as potent, but just as tasty and a great high also. The picture you posted was my tallest one to date, 32". My largest yield for 1 plant 74, 75, or 76 grams can't remember but one of those. I'll get over a 1/2 pound for the girls you see transplanted into the newly potted pots from the blue cups.

I would rather be growing TGA if I had the Space!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 21, 2012)

PakaloloHui said:


> I have grown many plants before the Auto's.
> 
> With my tight closet space for the time being, it is much easier to work with the Auto's. When I have access to more space then I will be getting some TGA GEAR and doing a SCROG Grow, using 600 HPS to flower with.
> 
> ...


I attempted a Auto grow and it seemed not to really kick into flowering. It was stuck and never advanced, almost made me think I should of put it on 12/12. it was on 24/0 maybe that was the problem, not sure but I ended up selling the plant to my neighbor and he still has it going and it isnt showing much progress at all. It was a freebie so that could be the problem. I was thinking a good auto strain to do outdoors during the summer months would be badass huh??


----------



## PakaloloHui (May 21, 2012)

I would like to see what these would do outside myself. Neighbors too close and very Old and Complainers, I'll keep the peace.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 21, 2012)

I got a huge yard...lol


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 21, 2012)

This is only half my yard....lol I need a effin GreenHouse!


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (May 21, 2012)

Man your plants are picture perfect for most part.. just awesome brother.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 21, 2012)

Whats up BBC thanks for coming by and for the nice words.

I think my Hawaiian Cougar is a male, I am seeing sacks developing and no pistils. I will wait and see.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 21, 2012)

Nice gravel yard


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 21, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Nice gravel yard


Water Efficiency at its best...lol At least I dont have to cut the lawn.


----------



## PakaloloHui (May 21, 2012)

Fill that yard up! Train your plants using the Scrog technique and do multiple rows. Make small pvc hoop greenhouses for cheap to cover when needed.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 21, 2012)

I wonder how much more bigger the plant on the right would get with at least another 2 full months of outdoor veg? What size smart pot do you think I would need to finish that plant outdoors? I am really thinking hard about doing some cheap outdoor greenhouse. I would save a ton of money on bills if I finished them outdoor and then I can go indoor for the winter.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 21, 2012)

I couldnt stand not having grass in my yard but we get free rain so i can relate!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 21, 2012)

We will be lucky if we get 7 days of rain a year. Very dry out here, I like cause my allergies will be better.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 21, 2012)

Wow 7days ugg


----------



## PakaloloHui (May 21, 2012)

100 gallon smart pots should do. It's raining today where I live.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 21, 2012)

Damn they make them that big?


----------



## lighting (May 21, 2012)

just stopping buy nice back yard if i were you i would go to rona and get some 6 ml clear poly and some lumber and build your self a lil green house lol out back your plants are looking really good and smart choice to prob finish them outside as well save on money 
your wondering how big your plants will get you could possibly transplant them into some walmart buckets totes dril some holes on bottom i think there 80 liter buckets or buy some garbage bins and plant them in there 189 liter 50 gallon your plants could easily get 6 feet tall and 6 feet wide and produce you some serious yield you prob might have to invest in a cage and surround plant and let branches buds fill thru them just a idea


----------



## wheels619 (May 21, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I wonder how much more bigger the plant on the right would get with at least another 2 full months of outdoor veg? What size smart pot do you think I would need to finish that plant outdoors? I am really thinking hard about doing some cheap outdoor greenhouse. I would save a ton of money on bills if I finished them outdoor and then I can go indoor for the winter.
> 
> View attachment 2178678


depends on how many months total veg u plan on doing? also how much u will feel like watering. i would rock a 7 gallon at the very least maybe a 10 so u wont have to water every other day.


----------



## wheels619 (May 21, 2012)

lighting said:


> just stopping buy nice back yard if i were you i would go to rona and get some 6 ml clear poly and some lumber and build your self a lil green house lol out back your plants are looking really good and smart choice to prob finish them outside as well save on money
> your wondering how big your plants will get you could possibly transplant them into some walmart buckets totes dril some holes on bottom i think there 80 liter buckets or buy some garbage bins and plant them in there 189 liter 50 gallon your plants could easily get 6 feet tall and 6 feet wide and produce you some serious yield you prob might have to invest in a cage and surround plant and let branches buds fill thru them just a idea


someones been watching too much grow like a pro with nico escondildo. lol. j/k


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 21, 2012)

Yeah and you know how I water. I think a 10 gallon would do just fine, worse case scenario I go bigger if needed. Now I need to figure how to rig a good cheap mini green house for this, should not have to be to tall cause it will be SCRoG. I am going to do some searching on how to build a cheap ghetto greendizzle...Damn I am stoned! 

FM


----------



## PakaloloHui (May 21, 2012)

search utube, there are several vidz of exactley what ur needing/looking for. Simple PVC Hoop Design making it 1 -2 ft/ taller than you if doing the Scrog.


----------



## berkman858 (May 21, 2012)

Sup FM? I just found your thread. Not sure how I missed it.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 21, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Sup FM? I just found your thread. Not sure how I missed it.


probably cause wheels gave you shitty directions on how to get to my thread,lol. Glad your here sir berk

Do you think Panda Flim will hold up outside, there is a lot of wind here. Maybe cut slits in it or something so there can be better air flow?


----------



## wheels619 (May 21, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Yeah and you know how I water. I think a 10 gallon would do just fine, worse case scenario I go bigger if needed. Now I need to figure how to rig a good cheap mini green house for this, should not have to be to tall cause it will be SCRoG. I am going to do some searching on how to build a cheap ghetto greendizzle...Damn I am stoned!
> 
> FM


dude u can get a nice one from walmart for relatively cheap man. go on the website and search greenhouse a grip of ballin ass ones will pop up.


----------



## berkman858 (May 21, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> probably cause wheels gave you shitty directions on how to get to my thread,lol. Glad your here sir berk


Yeah man, I am happy to be hooked into this group of growers. I foresee many a good things coming.


----------



## wheels619 (May 21, 2012)

plus u can always rig up an intake and exhaust if need be with just regular box fans.


----------



## berkman858 (May 21, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> dude u can get a nice one from walmart for relatively cheap man. go on the website and search greenhouse a grip of ballin ass ones will pop up.


I want a greenhouse BAD!!!!! That is the shit for growing some dank Sativa.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 22, 2012)

There will be a serious heat issue, no?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 22, 2012)

Hahahaha Ebay got them too:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Greenhouse-LARGE-Green-Garden-Hot-House-12x7x7-NEW-/180877794237?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a1d281bbd#ht_4358wt_1344


----------



## billcollector99 (May 22, 2012)

PakaloloHui said:


> 100 gallon smart pots should do. It's raining today where I live.


That is extreme overkill... and a waste of soil


----------



## billcollector99 (May 22, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> plus u can always rig up an intake and exhaust if need be with just regular box fans.


That wont work in a greenhouse...


----------



## billcollector99 (May 22, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> There will be a serious heat issue, no?


Yes there will be. I forgot that it will be way hotter inside your greenhouse than it will be outside...


----------



## lighting (May 22, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> someones been watching too much grow like a pro with nico escondildo. lol. j/k


 i am nico  but if i were you and you plan on growing them outside i would seriously transplant into something like this can guarntee you it will be full of roots and a serious harvest

believe it or not fmily heat is a good thing when out door just got to stay on top of watering maybe look into a drip system  you ever walk into a green house its hot a fck but plants are nice as well 
I always was concerned about heat in my grow room normally trying to maintain 76 but last grow i decided to bump it up running 10 degress hotter 86 - 88 what i found is better bud development and overall vigorous growth


----------



## billcollector99 (May 22, 2012)

We prefer to use containers that air prune the roots, no offense.

I can get the same growth or better from half the size container


----------



## lighting (May 22, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> We prefer to use containers that air prune the roots, no offense.
> 
> I can get the same growth or better from half the size container


 you get over a pound a plant ????? dry


----------



## billcollector99 (May 22, 2012)

lighting said:


> you get over a pound a plant ????? dry


I have before. Im growing on a much smaller scale now though.

Im not knocking your methods bro, I just have a bad back, and there is no way i could deal with that size of container on a daily basis.

I have seen 8ft plants in 5 gallon smart pots though. 

You really dont need such a huge container, contrary to popular belief. 

Especially if you are growing in coco...


----------



## wheels619 (May 22, 2012)

lighting said:


> you get over a pound a plant ????? dry


he will this time. we have always been indoor with smaller plants for the most part. smart pots are the way to go. great root growth and helps with yield tremendously. also. u can get a pound out of a 5 gallon container if u veg long enough. u will just be stuck watering every day.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 23, 2012)

lighting said:


> i am nico  but if i were you and you plan on growing them outside i would seriously transplant into something like this can guarntee you it will be full of roots and a serious harvest
> 
> believe it or not fmily heat is a good thing when out door just got to stay on top of watering maybe look into a drip system  you ever walk into a green house its hot a fck but plants are nice as well
> I always was concerned about heat in my grow room normally trying to maintain 76 but last grow i decided to bump it up running 10 degress hotter 86 - 88 what i found is better bud development and overall vigorous growth


Yeah bro, these bitches are needing a lot more watering since being outside so that is going to be a priority. Drip feed system. Also my fear is that we arent even in the thick of summer weather here so there are going to be some serious hotter days coming. Fabric breathable containers is what I like, I have grown in all containers and all types of mediums and my best results are these containers with CoCo. 

If I can keep this plant going through the summer months and finisher her, there is no doubt that I will harvest some serious weight. I have a nice idea of what I am going to do to keep these plants outside.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 23, 2012)

Here is my original Early Skunk x Jack Herer. The 1st pic was the plant on Day 1 of Flowering, take a look how much bud she put on. 

View attachment 2180915View attachment 2180917View attachment 2180929View attachment 2180928

Here is a clone of the plant above, she is clearly much larger than my original E & J. Now try to imagine her with another 2 months of veg time under a sun...I am thinking some nice weight if I can pull this off.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 23, 2012)




----------



## hellraizer30 (May 23, 2012)

a few pics of my GGG testers


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 23, 2012)

That is a beauty bro!! What is the tester? Or you cant reveal that info yet?

EDIT: nevermind, I never read the small print...lol

Have you ever grown or know anyone that has grown out any Hazeman Seeds before?


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 23, 2012)

I got 4 females out of 10 that germed and each one is uber! Going to be hard to pick lol
this one is a keeper! Smells like grape mike n nikes candy


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 23, 2012)

Got some force og and chemdawg og to but none of them are showing colors


----------



## berkman858 (May 23, 2012)

Looking good bro. Nice yield, what was the dried weight?


----------



## mr west (May 23, 2012)

subbed dude, sorry im late, always late me lol>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 23, 2012)

@berkman, where were you yesterday for the smoke session??? Yield, she yielded about 3.5 grams, sorry I dont like posting yield weights anymore.
@mr. west, thanks for joining us here. Your not late at all, its about to start getting real interesting now. Perfect timing bro! glad to have you here.

Ok I transplanted my Early Jack from a 3 gallon to a 7 gallon Geo Pot. Here is why I use Root Puring Fabric pots....look how small that medium is and the size of her stalk and the size of the plant. Plus there are no roots spiraling out and my plant isnt Root bound either. If you havent tried them, I recommend them. You can find mock brands of smart pots that do the same thing but at a cheaper price. My Geo Pot is the only real deal brand pot I got.




Fire OG Clone and PLP F2s seedlings.


Here are the Skunky Monkeys, Sour D x BB(bottom right), PLP(top left)


Peace

FM

I got this "malicious warning" from Goggle Chrome about this site??? Anyone else get it?


----------



## berkman858 (May 23, 2012)

Yeah I got the same warning but I said fuck it. I understand not wanting to post yields.

Plants are looking good.


----------



## PakaloloHui (May 23, 2012)

Here are a few vidz of a scrog grow last summer, don't know if you have watched these or not, but here they are. one by one.

[video=youtube;l8sQc09qHR4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l8sQc09qHR4&amp;t=7m11s[/video]


----------



## PakaloloHui (May 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;zWF8-FgJygg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zWF8-FgJygg&amp;t=22m16s[/video]


----------



## PakaloloHui (May 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;hr0CQeCpUm8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hr0CQeCpUm8&amp;t=15m53s[/video]


----------



## PakaloloHui (May 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;hDs2QE9Dzzw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hDs2QE9Dzzw[/video]

well shit, these were not suppose to play the entire vid, but start where the Scrog grow was, sorry!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 23, 2012)

where are the rest of the videos, I want to see them get finished....I love watching videos and looking at pics always.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 23, 2012)

Sasha is gorgeous. Even better looking than your first time growing her. I cant imagine what she is gonna look like in a month or so!!!


----------



## bassman999 (May 23, 2012)

Damn Fm! She really filled out big-time!!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 23, 2012)

Yeah I am very excited


----------



## supchaka (May 23, 2012)

So here it is! And here I am.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 23, 2012)

supchaka said:


> So here it is! And here I am.


Whats up bro, glad your here. If you are going to do a side by side test with X Nutrients, you can post the study here. I am a advocate for X Nutrients! So is wheels and BC99


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 23, 2012)

Found this link on sunlight hours...You can see how many hours a day you get, good to know I have 2 full months of veg time left. DAMN my plants are going to have to be trained big time.

http://www.usno.navy.mil/USNO/astronomical-applications/data-services/duration-us


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;zmE7o1nSlNU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?list=PL03D0CD9A49F649A8&amp;feature=player_detai lpage&amp;v=zmE7o1nSlNU[/video]


----------



## billcollector99 (May 23, 2012)

More like 4 months of veg homeboy


----------



## supchaka (May 23, 2012)

Maybe I'll try one with just bone and blood meal, one with botanicare and fox farms and one with the x nutrients.


----------



## wheels619 (May 23, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Yeah bro, these bitches are needing a lot more watering since being outside so that is going to be a priority. Drip feed system. Also my fear is that we arent even in the thick of summer weather here so there are going to be some serious hotter days coming. Fabric breathable containers is what I like, I have grown in all containers and all types of mediums and my best results are these containers with CoCo.
> 
> If I can keep this plant going through the summer months and finisher her, there is no doubt that I will harvest some serious weight. I have a nice idea of what I am going to do to keep these plants outside.


im pretty sure u wont be able to run a drip feed system outside for sasha without a water chiller. even with the teas those temps from outside will have ur res nasty as fuck in a matter of days.


----------



## EROsain (May 23, 2012)

MMmmmm Budz


----------



## berkman858 (May 23, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> [video=youtube;zmE7o1nSlNU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?list=PL03D0CD9A49F649A8&amp;feature=player_detai lpage&amp;v=zmE7o1nSlNU[/video]


Very impressive! I wanna go to the Garden of Weeden!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 23, 2012)

Lets make my yard into the Cali Garden of Weed....


----------



## bassman999 (May 24, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Lets make my yard into the Cali Garden of Weed....


Garden of weed-en...
I cant wait to see what you come up with in the yard!!


----------



## berkman858 (May 24, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Lets make my yard into the Cali Garden of Weed....


I am down. What do we need?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 24, 2012)

blueprints and tools and blunts.


----------



## berkman858 (May 24, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> blueprints and tools and blunts.


I can help with blueprints but hard physical labor aint my thing since I have a bad back and multiple injuries from a motorcycle accident. I can also help with blunts, but I haven't smoked a blunt in forever. I think it may be time for a blunt in my life.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 24, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> I can help with blueprints but hard physical labor aint my thing since I have a bad back and multiple injuries from a motorcycle accident. I can also help with blunts, but I haven't smoked a blunt in forever. I think it may be time for a blunt in my life.


You should of came by wheels house on Tuesday when we were smoking. But yes you do need a blunt. They really fuck me up


----------



## bassman999 (May 24, 2012)

I havent smoked a blunt in several yrs. Not since I quit smoking cigs...been 10 yrs.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 24, 2012)

plants look awesome man. thanks for sharing. great journal.


----------



## bassman999 (May 24, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Found this link on sunlight hours...You can see how many hours a day you get, good to know I have 2 full months of veg time left. DAMN my plants are going to have to be trained big time.
> 
> http://www.usno.navy.mil/USNO/astronomical-applications/data-services/duration-us


Here is the one I use FM

http://www.sunrisesunset.com/calendar.asp?comb_city_info=Sacramento, California, USA;121.4674;38.5669;-8;1&month=5&year=2012&time_type=0&back=Search&want_mphase=1&want_info=1&wadj=1

Gotta go to the local hydro shop today, my free X sample is in.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;efQYpzNJOiE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=efQYpzNJOiE[/video]


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 24, 2012)

I think it will be so hot out that the plastic would melt away. Also it will probably be like 200F inside that plastic. Damn I am in a bind. I really need to analyze what and how I am going to make it through a summer out here. This will def be the last time I try and grow during the Summer.


----------



## wheels619 (May 24, 2012)

dude if u make it long ways u can use box fans on each end of the greenhouse. one intake one exhaust. just leave them running all day and night. it should theretically be the same temps inside as it is outside if u have strong enough intake and exhaust. and if that doesnt work just grab an ac unit and put it inside that bitch. even then the sasha would pay for the a.c. and power no problem after harvest. ive got an old window shaker in the back yard. just clean it up a bit and toss it inside ur greenhouse on a cinder block. lmao. just make sure the greenhouse is sealed with duct tape.


----------



## wheels619 (May 24, 2012)

never mind im doing a greenhouse now. lol. j/k


----------



## supchaka (May 24, 2012)

How bout set up in the garage. But pull air into the tent from the house since its bound to be cooler.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 24, 2012)

No insulation in the garage, it will get way too hot. That would require me to rig A/C in there. The garage will be perfect for the winter. I might have to get my 4 x 4 tent up and pop the E & J in there by herself and find a good way to keep the heat down. Might have to flower at night. Damn I wish my fence was 15ft high...so I wouldnt have to worry


----------



## bassman999 (May 24, 2012)

My 4x4 was perfect for winter cold enough for everything to change color, and never got heat stress and bugs


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 24, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> My 4x4 was perfect for winter cold enough for everything to change color, and never got heat stress and bugs


Yeah I use a 4 x 4 with my 1k during winter and summer months and never had a heat issue in San Diego, now I am in a complete different climate.


----------



## berkman858 (May 24, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Yeah I use a 4 x 4 with my 1k during winter and summer months and never had a heat issue in San Diego, now I am in a complete different climate.


Ahhh you should move back. San Diego is fucking great! I have found my permanent place of residence. Now to find a house in my price range...


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 24, 2012)

Yeah the price range is insane but there is no other place that can touch SD weather. I might be coming down this weekend fellas, need some burgers and buds!!!
Berk you got an xbox???
FM


----------



## berkman858 (May 24, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Yeah the price range is insane but there is no other place that can touch SD weather. I might be coming down this weekend fellas, need some burgers and buds!!!
> Berk you got an xbox???
> FM


The weather is the number 1 reason that I moved to SD, but then I happened to grow a set of balls and decided to grow some legal bud so that has become a very very close 2nd.

I was hoping we could all meet up somewhere this weekend and do some grilling. I don't have a grill yet and I am also on the 2nd floor so I think that will be a problem for Wheels.

Nah no Xbox; PS3 and 58" plasma only. Sorry.


----------



## georgyboy (May 24, 2012)

I saw when you started this thread and thought you had some incredible looking plants, but I guess I forgot to sub. Just stumbled on you again and I promise I'm along for the ride now. Everything is looking very nice.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 25, 2012)

thanks geo, glad your here. post away freely.

Speaking of plants...

I finally transplanted my Sour D x BB Clone. This clone is a different pheno from my other one. Anyone ever use Zho? Its very expensive but you can go to their website and get this same free sample I got. I used this on all my plants and their roots are rocking!



Here are the little ones not looking so little anymore. These Skunky Monkeys fan leaves are getting large.



Hawaiian Cougar Today I Sup crop all her tops, she needs to throttle back some. I was thinking about snapping the stalk and tie it down. Maybe do some FIM too.



My gang and their ghetto cardboard box trash can greenhouse. lol


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 25, 2012)

I learned that party cups in the outdoor sun isnt a good idea. their mediums are hot. might need to duct tape them to keep them cooler.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 25, 2012)

Like your make shift walls boxes and such


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 25, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Like your make shift walls boxes and such


Had the A/C people over today so I had to rig it so it not too obvious. Cant wait to see you run those Hawaiian Cougars, beware she is a very stinky strain during veg so I can only imagine when flowering.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 25, 2012)

Soon my friend very soon!


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 25, 2012)

looking groovy FM. can't wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## berkman858 (May 25, 2012)

I haven't used ZHO but I use Orca in my compost tea and that shit is the bomb. Beneficial bacteria, fungi, trichoderma, and mychorizae all make up a great environment for your plant to fight off disease and also to provide better nutrient uptake through the roots. The reason I started doing this is because I had a slight slime problem but I kept doing it because of the results.


----------



## bassman999 (May 25, 2012)

FM I love the growth patten on those!!


----------



## EROsain (May 25, 2012)

wow, i luv the trash can green house


----------



## hardknox72 (May 25, 2012)

Lookin sick ! Skipping the outdoor grow this year. tired of dogs fuckin my shit up. maybe next year. Good luck


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 25, 2012)

Thank you everyone for the kindness. I too have Orca, Great White and Zho. All that shit is expensive and I didnt pay one penny for any of them. Once again if you go to their websites, they will send you free samples of them. I use the Great White in teas. I havent really used the Orca so much. I know wheels uses the shit out of it. They are all good but even better when FREE!!!

OK I mentioned earlier how it never rains out here, well I heard some very strange noises around 2 am. I jumped up and went running out into the yard and guess what woke me up? RAIN, it was raining last night and it was freezing. Strange ass weather out here. Just not used to the noises in my new house. Rain scared me and awaken me from my sleep.


----------



## berkman858 (May 25, 2012)

You must be pretty jumpy to get woken up by rain. Or maybe you have a tin roof?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 25, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> You must be pretty jumpy to get woken up by rain. Or maybe you have a tin roof?


Its just when you move into a new place it takes time to get used to the noises in the area. So when it started to rain it came down pretty hard. Over here the bird dont stop chirping, even at night in the pitch dark there are birds chirping.

I got an update later on...change 283756283756072438568023764 to my effin grow!!! LOL

Hope you all have a great FRIDAY!!! Smoke em if you got em!!

Peace
FM


----------



## berkman858 (May 25, 2012)

I hear ya man, new places weird noises.

Yeah buddy! I am done with work and ready for a nice 3 day weekend.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 25, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> I hear ya man, new places weird noises.
> 
> Yeah buddy! I am done with work and ready for a nice 3 day weekend.


I might be coming down to SD tomorrow. Got to see what BC99 and wheels are doing. If they are busy then I wont go there. 

Peace

FM


----------



## berkman858 (May 25, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I might be coming down to SD tomorrow. Got to see what BC99 and wheels are doing. If they are busy then I wont go there.
> 
> Peace
> 
> FM


Well I better get an invite to the smoke out cuz I was working earlier this week. You know how us 9-5ers do. Can't fuck up the job cuz it does pay the bills.


----------



## wheels619 (May 25, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> nah no xbox; ps3 and 58" plasma only. Sorry.


wheelsin619 is my ps3 gamer tag.


----------



## wheels619 (May 25, 2012)

Depends on when ur coming down? I might be with the wifey later in the day.


----------



## berkman858 (May 25, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> wheelsin619 is my ps3 gamer tag.


Hahaha would you believe I have yet to play PS3 online for any game. Just never had the urge to. I also don't play much so that may have something to do with it.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 25, 2012)

Im working tomorrow...


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 25, 2012)

Well I guess I am not coming down...maybe Sunday or Monday. We should go BBQing at a park or something.
*Devils down Rangers, 3-2, earn first trip to Stanley Cup Finals since 2003. The City of Angels will be getting a visit from the Devils....*


FM


----------



## billcollector99 (May 25, 2012)

Sunday the wifey is gonna be gone all day if you wanna come chill with me and the boys

and I can grill/smoke something


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 25, 2012)

1st row behind the goalie is $9,854.00 for the Stanley Cup in LA. Cheapest seats I found was $412.00.

Might not be going, need to sell this Sony Camera fast!!!

@BC tell wifey to hunt down some cheap tickets for the Stanley Cup, she rocks at finding discounted shit


----------



## berkman858 (May 25, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> 1st row behind the goalie is $9,854.00 for the Stanley Cup in LA. Cheapest seats I found was $412.00.
> 
> Might not be going, need to sell this Sony Camera fast!!!
> 
> @BC tell wifey to hunt down some cheap tickets for the Stanley Cup, she rocks at finding discounted shit


$9,854? That's it? Gimme 12. I wanna have some space around me to stretch out.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 25, 2012)

I would trade you all my plants for 2 tickets please. I want to take my son!!!

Here was my plants last night in the rain...droopy bitches



Today after the Rain...



There are some heavy winds going through my yard. Check out my Skunky Monkey flashing some booty....


My 4 Skunky Monkeys. BC what is what pheno? I put the two in front that look the same and the other two in the back look the same to each other. They are some fun plants to grow, cant wait to see them have buds.



Speaking of buds, I said screw it, I am going to flower these with my 400 watt HPS. I have flowered before with a 400 and got nice results before. I am going to need some bud and dont want to wait anymore. I will be running the lights at night so its not that hot during the thick summer days that will be coming. Today's high were I live was 79 and the low was 47. It was very cold this morning and its freezing now outside. This weather is so strange, it swings up and down drastically.

If you look really close you will see my Male Cougar buried in a party cup. Time for him to grow up and jizz on some pistils.


FM


----------



## billcollector99 (May 25, 2012)

what do you have flowering in the tent?


----------



## berkman858 (May 25, 2012)

So are you breeding by natural selection or careful calculation? Either way it's more than I have ever bred I but I am prepping myself for my first go at some breeding. Gotta get a house first so I have some room to do it proper style.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 25, 2012)

Top Left: MD
Bottom Left: Skunky Monkey
Top Middle: Skunky Monkey
Bottom Middle: Skunky Monkey
Top Right: Skunky Monkey
Bottom Right: PLP

I took clippings of all plants!!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (May 25, 2012)

Are they all female?


----------



## berkman858 (May 25, 2012)

I am male, I think....


----------



## billcollector99 (May 25, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> I am male, I think....


You think?

Isnt that something you are supposed to be sure about..


----------



## berkman858 (May 25, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> You think?
> 
> Isnt that something you are supposed to be sure about..


Ahh I don't like all these assumptions you are throwing at me...


----------



## berkman858 (May 25, 2012)

What do you think I am a weirdo or something?? Well you may be right!


----------



## billcollector99 (May 25, 2012)

dude wtf happened to "The Pineapple Kush Inc"

I just did another search and NOTHING!!


----------



## berkman858 (May 25, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> dude wtf happened to "The Pineapple Kush Inc"
> 
> I just did another search and NOTHING!!


Hahahah yeah I know it's like they disappeared off the face of earth or some shit. I am happy I have the genetics cuz if they are done for real it may be worth something. If nothing else it is definitely a good smoke!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 25, 2012)

I only have one for sure female and one for sure male. Sour D x BB is my female and Cougar is a male.

I chose this Cougar as a male cause he is a stud. Not all these plants are getting pollinated, only the strong only Sour D x BB and PLP if its a female. The Skunky Monkeys if I get a male and female I will make F2s. My fucking chamber for my plants will be in the Garage. Cardboard box style.

FM


----------



## billcollector99 (May 25, 2012)

Males get chosen based on smell, appearance, vigor, resin output if any, and a few other factors. Similar to choosing a female.

Not all males make the cut..


----------



## berkman858 (May 25, 2012)

Ghetto stylee, do it up.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 25, 2012)

This male made my cut....Cougar Rico Suave!!! Berk I took a clone from him to use for making beans.


----------



## EROsain (May 25, 2012)

ad love to do some breeding , i got the space but i got no knowledge  ,


----------



## berkman858 (May 25, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Well I have PLP, Skunky Monkey and Hawaiian Cougar beans if you like.


I def like but I am all about clones until I get my stash up to par, and I am not sure this one grow is going to do it so I am going to do one more run of PK clones and then I think I will have the leeway to mess around with some seeds. Most likely I will just figure out the best of the seeds, clone that fucker, and use those clones in my grow. I only have 4 sites for plants so I must be picky at what I grow.


----------



## berkman858 (May 25, 2012)

EROsain said:


> ad love to do some breeding , i got the space but i got no knowledge  ,


Ahh you fuck I got the knowledge and no space!!!! 

You got peanut butter in my chocolate .... chocolate in my peanut butter ... blah blah blah


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 25, 2012)

Its really not that hard. I would not calling it breeding, I call it Crossing. I am not a breeder. 

There is tons of info on line about crossing and what and how to do it. I am still learning myself but I had some success with my very 1st project, Purple Le' Pew.

BC where is that article about seeded buds being more potent??? Was it at a different forum? 

FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 25, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> I def like but I am all about clones until I get my stash up to par, and I am not sure this one grow is going to do it so I am going to do one more run of PK clones and then I think I will have the leeway to mess around with some seeds. Most likely I will just figure out the best of the seeds, clone that fucker, and use those clones in my grow. I only have 4 sites for plants so I must be picky at what I grow.


I got rooted Hawaiian Cougar Clones ready to be transplanted. Let me get a pic of them.


----------



## berkman858 (May 25, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I got rooted Hawaiian Cougar Clones ready to be transplanted. Let me get a pic of them.


Bah, don't tell me this. I have a plan to get PK to perfection, why are you tempting me. Besides I already have PK clones going right now so they will be ready a week or so after my harvest. The perfect amount of time to add my drainage system to my hydro setup so my gimp ass can drain this shit without having to have someone else help me. I also want to properly clean my setup so my OCD piece of shit brain can relax.

Do you see a pattern here??? MJ helps me in soo many ways it's really hard to keep track of all my problems.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 25, 2012)

Hawaiian Cougar Clones clean, pest and disease free.


----------



## marc88101 (May 25, 2012)

Hey bro, so I can flood my entire table, it will cover the rockwool completely. I need help with how many days I should do it and room temps and shit I just got done doing a rez change. I added the koolbloom powder so its swell time!!!! Pics I took just now


----------



## marc88101 (May 26, 2012)

When you drowned them, did you leave the lights 24/7 or regular light cycle 12/12?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 26, 2012)

marc88101 said:


> When you drowned them, did you leave the lights 24/7 or regular light cycle 12/12?


I leave them under the lights 12/12, it can take about a week, give or take 3 days. Depends on the strain. How many plants are in your flood tray? Can you please take a pic of the tray and the container your plants are in. I got a way you can probably do this so you can see if you like it or not. I need to see your containers and flood tray.

FM


----------



## marc88101 (May 26, 2012)

This is the flood table 
What's the benefit of light on or off?


----------



## flowamasta (May 26, 2012)

wow F.M! this thread moves like a bullet train, while my net speed was down, i missed like 3 pages! all looking great man, those roots on that clone! niiiiice  good show, feel like in the twilight zone!


----------



## berkman858 (May 26, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Hawaiian Cougar Clones clean, pest and disease free.
> 
> View attachment 2184782View attachment 2184783


They look purdy.


----------



## supchaka (May 26, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> This is why I hate plastic containers. I transfer this plant now into a smart pot. But those are some healthy ass roots their.
> 
> View attachment 2153084View attachment 2153086


Riddle me this. Ok now that's a healthy looking set of roots there. Now... Take one of those air pot things the same size as this pot and you aren't going to get roots on the outside like that. So then in my mind that would be less roots overall which equals less plant. So based off that how would an air pot be better? I'm not dogging air pots, just don't quite understand the logic behind them.


----------



## flowamasta (May 26, 2012)

supchaka said:


> Riddle me this. Ok now that's a healthy looking set of roots there. Now... Take one of those air pot things the same size as this pot and you aren't going to get roots on the outside like that. So then in my mind that would be less roots overall which equals less plant. So based off that how would an air pot be better? I'm not dogging air pots, just don't quite understand the logic behind them.


I myself don't know anything about them, but the logic is telling me that they are probably mainly used for soil or coco, just for increasing the oxygen supply to the roots. using perlite or hydroton, or mediums as such would make little difference in my opinion. air pots seem like a great idea for outside plants, with mediums that are more moist...that's my logic. When i think of indoors, i think of cleanliness, and minimizing bug risks.....I see too many soil and coco grows with bugs, and it just....well bugs me!!! find something that works and that bugs won't like.

They can't all be hype though, there has to be some science behind this, and used properly you shouldn't go wrong! F.M is killing it, i haven't seen many bushy medium sized plants with node structure like his in a long time......i love how everyone has a different technique to growing, it helps with having variety in herbs, same strain grown from 2 different people can have amazingly different results! as i'm even seeing with my grow compared to my mentors, from where my cut came from.


----------



## PakaloloHui (May 26, 2012)

supchaka said:


> Riddle me this. Ok now that's a healthy looking set of roots there. Now... Take one of those air pot things the same size as this pot and you aren't going to get roots on the outside like that. So then in my mind that would be less roots overall which equals less plant. So based off that how would an air pot be better? I'm not dogging air pots, just don't quite understand the logic behind them.


Example think of this:

In a regular pot you will have those big roots (A Migthy River) with limited amount of tributaries also feeding into it (your smaller branched roots)

With a airpot, you get more tributaries (smaller roots occupying more soil space and thus come into contact with more water and nutrients) feeding into those big rivers, thus supplying more food & water to your plant. 

In return with the more roots smaller and big, you also get more root exudate. This is a big plus that enhances anygrow followed with some enzyme of your choice to help make the exudate into food quicker, if one does not have a highly bio-active soil. 

Your roots will not cirlce and cut each other off, but prune and branch out into more feeders!!!

But like I always say, to each their own, and their is no wrong or right way, when it's just your way!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 26, 2012)

Paka nailed it down!!! This is a reason why I take a gazillion pictures of my grow so I can go back to learn difference.

Here is a plastic container roots, this was my Cougar Male plants root zone. See how they spiral, NO GOOD!!! Root bound problems!!!



Here is my beast and look how small he medium is and you dont see the spiral affect. 



To me I only use the plastic container as starters but since I been buying these cheap ass Dirt Pots (which is a mock of Smart pot) I wont use plastic containers no more. You can grow a much bigger plant in a fabric/air pot than a plastic container anyday. I be willing to challenge someone on it, They can use a 3 gallon plastic container and I will use 1 gallon Dirt Pot of mine and I will bet my 1 gallon plant will be larger than a 3 gallon plastic container plant.

Here is another example I got:

This fabric pot was made by BC99 with his sewing machine, it was less than a 1/2 gallon. This pot was almost the same size of my Coffee Cup.

View attachment 2185439
The plants on the left are in a larger container but its the plastic square, I think it was a gallon container. Look how much more plant I got out of the smaller fabric pot...

View attachment 2185438

To me the proof is in the pics. No need to by brand name shit when if you have a sewing machine, make your own pots!!! They work!!!

Hope that explains what Paka posted. He was right on, I do use N.U.T.S or Fulvex from time to time but majority my plants get the baseline X Nutrients and Silica Shield. Silica Shield is the BOMB!!! Oh by the way, the Fulvex, N.U.T.S and Silica Shield were all free samples I got from companies online. Register on all nutrient companies and request for free samples. I even got ZHO, Great White and Orca sent to me last week. All free!!!

EDIT: Dont waste your time with Fox Farms, cheap bastard make so much effin money on their shitty nutes they wont send no free samples!!!

Peace

FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 26, 2012)

Oh by the way those 2 purple/wine color clones are from my beast Early Skunk x Jack Herer. The plant that I have under my screen was clipped with those clones!!! Cant wait to see my lady flower being as large as she is now. Plus 2 more months of veg time! LOL

Hey BC99 can you make me a CD full of music like this??? I remember when you posted this jam on my thread! Loved it.

[video=youtube;6_r_6vu3oFo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=6_r_6vu3oFo[/video]


----------



## flowamasta (May 26, 2012)

OH MY GOD!!! YOU BETTER HAVE SOME CLOSE UPS OF THOSE PINKY PURPS!!!! WOW MAN! JUST CRACKED A ERB STIFFY! WOW, SUCH SWEET PLANTS FOR SMALL POTS!!

all those root systems look good to me!! don't forget the ol' spiral of roots in the pot was a good thing according to the old Don Burke  back in the day i mean!!

wow things have changed though, what erbs going to be like in 20 years??? strains will get soo mixed up by then


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 26, 2012)

marc88101 said:


> This is the flood table View attachment 2185099
> What's the benefit of light on or off?


Hey bro, I dont think you will be able to drown them because you would have to find a way to secure each Rock Wool cube so it doesnt float up when completely submerged in water. Not worth the work IMO. But if you can find a way to secure them down so they dont float than go for it. Honestly I leave the light on cause I want my plant to fight to survive when drowning. But some people do it with the lights off because of resin production. Its personal preference IMO. I dont like Rock Wool at all, too many problems can come out of Rock Wool, but thats me! I rather use Riot Root Plugs are Rapid Rooters.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 26, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> OH MY GOD!!! YOU BETTER HAVE SOME CLOSE UPS OF THOSE PINKY PURPS!!!! WOW MAN! JUST CRACKED A ERB STIFFY! WOW, SUCH SWEET PLANTS FOR SMALL POTS!!
> 
> all those root systems look good to me!! don't forget the ol' spiral of roots in the pot was a good thing according to the old Don Burke  back in the day i mean!!
> 
> wow things have changed though, what erbs going to be like in 20 years??? strains will get soo mixed up by then


Very true bro, shit evolves. Mexi weed use to be FIRE now its brick shit! LOL


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 26, 2012)

Here are the close ups Flow....

View attachment 2185499View attachment 2185501View attachment 2185500


----------



## flowamasta (May 26, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Hey bro, I dont think you will be able to drown them because you would have to find a way to secure each Rock Wool cube so it doesnt float up when completely submerged in water. Not worth the work IMO. But if you can find a way to secure them down so they dont float than go for it. Honestly I leave the light on cause I want my plant to fight to survive when drowning. But some people do it with the lights off because of resin production. Its personal preference IMO. I dont like Rock Wool at all, too many problems can come out of Rock Wool, but thats me! I rather use Riot Root Plugs are Rapid Rooters.





F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Here are the close ups Flow....
> 
> View attachment 2185499View attachment 2185501View attachment 2185500


What's the problems you know about with rockwool ? i'm keen to learn....it's my No1 source, as again, it's all i know....not that i have problems, a little algae here and there, but my big plant covers that up quickly

pics didn't work mate


----------



## bassman999 (May 26, 2012)

OK FM U sold me!! I am gonna ditch my plastic shitty pots next run and get a bunch of lil dirt bags...si if I used 3 gallon plastic, a 2 gallon dirt bag will be better. Saving money on dirt sounds good to me!


----------



## bassman999 (May 26, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Here are the close ups Flow....
> 
> View attachment 2185499View attachment 2185501View attachment 2185500


I cant open your pics bro


----------



## marc88101 (May 26, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Hey bro, I dont think you will be able to drown them because you would have to find a way to secure each Rock Wool cube so it doesnt float up when completely submerged in water. Not worth the work IMO. But if you can find a way to secure them down so they dont float than go for it. Honestly I leave the light on cause I want my plant to fight to survive when drowning. But some people do it with the lights off because of resin production. Its personal preference IMO. I dont like Rock Wool at all, too many problems can come out of Rock Wool, but thats me! I rather use Riot Root Plugs are Rapid Rooters.


I can get them to stay down no problem...when the plants &#8221;whick&#8221; I've heard that turm. They plants suck up a shit load of water right? Can that cause bud rot?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 26, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> What's the problems you know about with rockwool ? i'm keen to learn....it's my No1 source, as again, it's all i know....not that i have problems, a little algae here and there, but my big plant covers that up quickly
> 
> pics didn't work mate


One word: ALGAE 
Also they are not good for the environment, not good for your lungs and can have possible pH problems if not pre-soaked in pH water prior to using. Plus they smell horrible! 
I want my plants to be 100% healthy and it starts in your root zone. Now it doesnt mean all my plants are 100% healthy but I try to not use shit thats going to give me problems.

Riot Root plugs have good air flow just like rockwool and also retains water like rockwool and is safe for me and the environment. 

I am not saying if you use rockwool your fucked its just my preference and expirence from using them, they dont work for me. Every time I have used rockwool I always get algae no matter what.

Thats why I tell people to try different things and see what works for you. 

Speaking of trying different things, the next plant that I harvest, I am going to pour boiling water to kill it off!!! Crazy huh but why not try it!!! You learn more from trying and testing different products. 

FM


----------



## lighting (May 26, 2012)

My take on air pots Despite all that has been written about the subject of growing plants in pots, it is probably still true to say that more pot plants die from being overwatered than from any other single cause. Possibly the reason for this is the fact that it is impossible to lay down any hard and fast rules for watering, and, although advice can be given, until you are experienced it is only too easy to make the mistake of overwatering. so with the air pots it allows air in the root system ​


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 26, 2012)

marc88101 said:


> I can get them to stay down no problem...when the plants &#8221;whick&#8221; I've heard that turm. They plants suck up a shit load of water right? Can that cause bud rot?


Well its cause the plant is trying to survive so it wicks the shit out of the water. Bud rot from doing it, never had a problem with that. I will say this when you do chop after drowning it might take a little longer for it to dry but the end result is all that matters to me. If you see your shit getting rot, chop it down. How do you normally finish off your plants???


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 26, 2012)

lighting said:


> My take on air pots Despite all that has been written about the subject of growing plants in pots, it is probably still true to say that more pot plants die from being overwatered than from any other single cause. Possibly the reason for this is the fact that it is impossible to lay down any hard and fast rules for watering, and, although advice can be given, until you are experienced it is only too easy to make the mistake of overwatering. so with the air pots it allows air in the root system ​


Correct, and thats how your roots get pruned.


----------



## lighting (May 26, 2012)

IMO i will only grow in 12" pots till my training period is done then they go into big buckets from here to here now a plant has ample amount of depth to grow there roots fim i will keep you posted.
On 9th week 134 watts flourous after 10th there going under 3k for 8 weeks veg then flower these girls will yield me 1.5 pounds per plant min dry


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 26, 2012)

How many gallons does that blue tote hold??? Got any pics of your roots after done form the blue tote?


----------



## PakaloloHui (May 26, 2012)

lighting said:


> IMO i will only grow in 12" pots till my training period is done then they go into big buckets from here to here


like I always say, to each their own, and their is no wrong or right way, when it's just your way!


----------



## lighting (May 26, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Correct, and thats how your roots get pruned.


 fim roots don't get pruned from air pots root pruning is actually getting scissors and getting aggressive and cutting away roots 
 roots need pruning. With a scissor, pruning shears or sharp knife, cut around and under the plant&#8217;s root ball removing both roots and soil. You can be pretty aggressive, cutting away both large and small roots.​


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 26, 2012)

Air will kill off roots. They grow out the smart pot and die off. 

Male huh???


----------



## lighting (May 26, 2012)

PakaloloHui said:


> like I always say, to each their own, and their is no wrong or right way, when it's just your way!


 true it comes with experience and trying different things that will work for you we got to be open minded and not always jump at ways other people grow i just found that after few years of growing on a massive scale 
and playing around with root zone temperatures which many people tend to forget the importance of i am finding more mass of soils produce bigger yields per like looking at a 10 gallon fish tank and how big fish get in there then looking at a 150 gallon fish tank and how big the fish get in there


----------



## lighting (May 26, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Air will kill off roots. They grow out the smart pot and die off.
> 
> Male huh???
> 
> View attachment 2185571


that is one close up lol nice not necesarily male


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 26, 2012)

I had a Silver Arowana in a 150 gallon tank and I use to feed it those mice feeders that you feed snakes with. I fucking loved that fish and lost it when I got divorced. My bitch ass x wife sold the tank and fish! I was so pissed off.

Hey light thats what I was saying people should try different things to see what fits there situation on growing. Its all about personal preference.


----------



## lighting (May 26, 2012)

i believe them totes are 25- 30 gallon here is a pic after 41 days veg it covered a scrog table of 20 square feet 5 x 4 two plants total scrog was 5 x 8 four plants under it 
but i swear its clean i mean no mess whats so ever keep a couple of bricks as to if i need to flush with a 1 " hole on lower end of pot slick set up really them 5 plants are covering right now a 6 x 10 foot area 5 of them 
owe yea i love fish tanks here is my fresh water tank 25 gallon in process of making a 150 gallon aqua reef salt water rig


----------



## flowamasta (May 26, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Air will kill off roots. They grow out the smart pot and die off.
> 
> Male huh???
> 
> View attachment 2185571


woah!! talk about close up! nice camera man, man i would say to early to tell if male! but i've only ever grown 1 male lol!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 26, 2012)

lighting said:


> i believe them totes are 25- 30 gallon here is a pic after 41 days veg it covered a scrog table of 20 square feet 5 x 4 two plants total scrog was 5 x 8 4 plants under it
> but i swear its clean i mean no mess whats so ever keep a couple of bricks as to if i need to flush with a 1 " hole on lower end of pot slick set up really them 5 plants are covering right now a 6 x 10 foot area 5 of them
> owe yea i love fish tanks here is my fresh water tank 25 gallon in process of making a 150 gallon aqua reef salt water rig


Can you please explain how you made that screen? Looks very clean and tight. Looks like you put a lot of work into it getting them squares perfectly even. I am horrible at DIY shit. lol

EDIT: Are the little ones hempy grow or is that sand over your medium?


----------



## supchaka (May 26, 2012)

I'm up for trying some air pots. I bought some used pots from the nursery and not only a they too big but the holes in the bottom are just fucking huge so I don't want to mess with them me thinks.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 26, 2012)

I got a 1 gallon and 2 gallon I could spare for you! Just let me know.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 26, 2012)

lighting said:


> fim roots don't get pruned from air pots root pruning is actually getting scissors and getting aggressive and cutting away roots
> roots need pruning. With a scissor, pruning shears or sharp knife, cut around and under the plants root ball removing both roots and soil. You can be pretty aggressive, cutting away both large and small roots.​


That is not true...

I hate when people say shit and they have no clue what they are talking about..


----------



## berkman858 (May 26, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> That is not true...
> 
> I hate when people say shit and they have no clue what they are talking about..


Yeah I know, go get your scissors you silly little boy. You "prune" and we'll air prune.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 26, 2012)

Now now boys, do I need to put you both on the couch with your hands folded???

Whats the deal for tomorrow?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 26, 2012)

FLOWERING DAY ONE

Fitting music for the 1st day of flowering.....

[video=youtube;sYi7uEvEEmk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=sYi7uEvEEmk[/video]


----------



## flowamasta (May 26, 2012)

What a day  the start of new flowers i get so excited when i flip, lookin Great F.M


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 26, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> What a day  the start of new flowers i get so excited when i flip, lookin Great F.M


You need to change your name to dankmasta...


----------



## wheels619 (May 26, 2012)

i had wild freaky dirty hair pulling scratching biting cum everywhere blazer sex.  im in a good mood now. lol. we talked and parked in front of the high school and just went at it. lmao. was kinda fun actually.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 26, 2012)

Does that mean you are gonna come over tomorrow?


----------



## billcollector99 (May 26, 2012)

1234567890


----------



## lighting (May 26, 2012)

YO bill actual root pruning Rootpruning a horticultural technique in which the roots of a plant are trimmed. While this might sound like an alarming proposition, rootpruning can actually be good for plants when it is done properly, and it can resolve a number of issues associated with trees and shrubs. Forrootpruning, well sharpened, clean tools are needed, and some gardeners recommend keeping a separate set of tools just for work on roots, since grit from the soil around the roots tends to grind up the tools quickly.Roots serve a number of functions for a healthy plant. They help the plant take up nutrientsfrom the ground, and they also work to stabilize the plant. Some plants may utilize their roots to force out competition, as well, taking over the soil so that other plants cannot settle in it. When people engage in root pruning, they remove nonessential roots, leaving behind the small, delicate roots which the tree uses to access nutrients.One reason for root pruning is transplantation. When trees and shrubs are transplanted, people often note that their roots are quite sprawling. Instead of trying to get all the roots, people root prune down to the root ball, the cluster of roots in the dripline which actually gathers nutrients, and then transplant the tree. The tree will put out new roots for stability later.
but i wouldn;t know nothing right bill not cause i own 8 green houses and bin in the hordiculture business for 20 years i only do it for a living )


----------



## billcollector99 (May 26, 2012)

and how is the root pruning done by fabric pots any different?

or by using Microkote?

Or root pruning caused by airpots?

They all do the same thing. One just doesnt require you to hack up your roots with a blade...


----------



## lighting (May 26, 2012)

yo Bill your really stuck on airpots ) ok lets do a real test ok 1 - 10,000 watt growor more wattage what ever which ever you choose CO2 or non from 1 plant to 700 plants you choose which ever you like lets do 10,000 watts 20 plants 2 week veg then flower you with airpots me with buckets lets see the outcome


----------



## berkman858 (May 26, 2012)

lighting said:


> yo Bill your really stuck on airpots ) ok lets do a real test ok 1 - 10,000 watt growor more wattage what ever which ever you choose CO2 or non from 1 plant to 700 plants you choose which ever you like lets do 10,000 watts 20 plants 2 week veg then flower you with airpots me with buckets lets see the outcome


I wish there was a dislike button... 

Oh and anyone who says, "what do I know I do this for a living" just sounds like a douche. I do very highly skilled computer work for a living but you will NEVER hear me saying that. That's cuz I am am not a douche.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 26, 2012)

lighting said:


> yo Bill your really stuck on airpots ) ok lets do a real test ok 1 - 10,000 watt growor more wattage what ever which ever you choose CO2 or non from 1 plant to 700 plants you choose which ever you like lets do 10,000 watts 20 plants 2 week veg then flower you with airpots me with buckets lets see the outcome


how is that a "real" test?

size of the grow doesnt matter, its the techniques that are used...

and how am i stuck on smart pots??

I listed 2 other methods used to root prune...


----------



## billcollector99 (May 26, 2012)

If you enjoy spending more money than you have to, then by all means, you do you.

But dont give false information, or make statement that are not true...


----------



## berkman858 (May 26, 2012)

Root prune my cock!!!! 


That way I get hundreds of small creepy penises, or is it peni???


----------



## billcollector99 (May 26, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Root prune my cock!!!!
> 
> 
> That way I get hundreds of small creepy penises, or is it peni???


[video=youtube;dr_cn66sYc8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dr_cn66sYc8[/video]


----------



## lighting (May 26, 2012)

post a pic of your grow in airpots an what day there @ if air pots are so good there should be a difference all round difference


----------



## billcollector99 (May 26, 2012)

i use homemade fabric pots among other things... never tried the airpots cause they are too expensive..

there are plenty of people pulling huge yields with relatively small fabric containers.

tbh i have nothing to prove to you..


----------



## berkman858 (May 26, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> i use homemade fabric pots among other things... never tried the airpots cause they are too expensive..
> 
> there are plenty of people pulling huge yields with relatively small fabric containers.
> 
> tbh i have nothing to prove to you..


Well said . . .


----------



## lighting (May 26, 2012)

cool bill sorry if i am coming across like a prick just see these smart pots like advanced nutrients marketing gimmic i am sure it works but like you said for the cost 
heres a few pics of some previous grows would love to see smart pot grows pics atleast competing or doing better


----------



## billcollector99 (May 26, 2012)

they arent a gimmick... i can promise you that.

i prefer the fabric ones, because like i said, i can make them for pretty cheap.


----------



## berkman858 (May 26, 2012)

lighting said:


> cool bill sorry if i am coming across like a prick just see these smart pots like advanced nutrients marketing gimmic i am sure it works but like you said for the cost
> heres a few pics of some previous grows would love to see smart pot grows pics atleast competing or doing better


Yo for real that is your first problem right there... stop trying to create a competition when there is none. Take your insecure self elsewhere with that nonsense. We don't play that shit here. Am I right guys or am I out of line here?


----------



## billcollector99 (May 26, 2012)

i agree that it isnt a competition.

nor should it be...


----------



## berkman858 (May 26, 2012)

Yeah you come off real needy with that competition shit... and bragging with your humungous grow that is obviously bigger than ours so your dick is clearly bigger than all of ours combined, good work we are all impressed big guy. We all bow to you kind sir with all the knowledge of pruning roots with scissors.

kiss-ass


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 26, 2012)

and air pots do work. i've followed a few grows with them and thanks to FM i actually just ordered some. aside from the root pruning the added airflow through the rootzone is a huge bonus.


----------



## lighting (May 26, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> i'll take that challenge. can you afford to setup a large grow room like that? i'll go 10,000w with airpots against you. i've already got the space. no big deal for me. put your money where your mouth is. i don't even think you realize what a 10,000w grow entails buddy.


 ok lets do it


----------



## lighting (May 26, 2012)

many know me here As DrFever fck 10 k 30 k min i will post pics shortly on set up give me 2 weeks setting up grow op as we speak )


----------



## lighting (May 26, 2012)

matter fact i'll start it up right now


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 26, 2012)

hey berk, i remember your journal now. nice setup. think i posted a comment in there a while back. maybe in another thread you posted pics in. not sure. 

had a question for you though. did your horti-control dust shroom come all oily and shit? i got 2 a while back and they were super greasy when i took them out of the packaging. switching back to the hepa's but just wanted to see if you got the same.


----------



## berkman858 (May 26, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> hey berk, i remember your journal now. nice setup. think i posted a comment in there a while back. maybe in another thread you posted pics in. not sure.
> 
> had a question for you though. did your horti-control dust shroom come all oily and shit? i got 2 a while back and they were super greasy when i took them out of the packaging. switching back to the hepa's but just wanted to see if you got the same.


Yeah bro I am the one and the same.... I got a horti culture dust shroom and before I even purchased it I asked the dude WTF is this green shit everywhere and he said that's what makes the shroom so great. I equate it to the same as a K&N air filter for your ride, it's got the same gunk and recharge kit to keep it clean so I assume it's pretty similar.


P.S. - thanks for the props, I am just trying to get by day to day without killing my girls and it seems to be ok so far. I think I have about 5 days left til harvest so it's now a matter of patience.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 27, 2012)

I can respect everyone's opinion! I can also enjoy a good debate, I like to hear other people point of views. Shit that is how I learn. 

Here are some of my plants in fabric material pots made by billcollector 99. The tan one is a 4 gallon BC99 Genius Pot as he calls them.

Venom OG in a BC99 Genius Pot
View attachment 2186241View attachment 2186242View attachment 2186243

Now here is another plant in a BC99 Genius Pot i think it was smaller than a 1/2 gallon. Yielded nice too.

Purple Le' Pew

View attachment 2186261View attachment 2186262View attachment 2186263

Here are two that are in 3 gallon Dirt Pots, I paid $1.94 for each. Both plants are still vegging. I did transplant the one on the right from the pictured 3 gallon she is in to a 7 gallon Geo Pot.



Here is the plant's medium in the 3 gallon Dirt Pot. I didnt even have it filled all the way to the top. I would say that medium is about 2 gallons worth. Look at the size of the plant compared to the medium she has. Now she is in a fat 7 gallon Geo Pot all by herself she will fill the 4' x 4' screen. 

My Franken-Beasty Bitch Sasha

Thats pretty large for such a small medium

All these plants are in the Dirt Pot shown in pic...Today was day one of flowering, pretty small pot and those plants will fill that space up very soon.



Well those are some of my plants in them type of pot, I like them and if I had a sewing machine I would make a shit load of them.

Peace

FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 27, 2012)

Here is another topic...Cloning

I use this Neem Oil. What I do is clip the clone and put it water and then straight into my Riot Root Plugs. No cloning gels, powders or anything, just like that. Then I trim up some leaves and dunk the whole thing in the Neem Oil. Thats it.

I cloned everything that was put into flowering. 



I never have bugs or diseases with my clones.

FM


----------



## flowamasta (May 27, 2012)

nice work F.M  If you want things done properly, you gotta do it yourself  Cloning is simple, but still an art, i myself should take more precautions for bugs, as 2 out of my 4 grows have had white flies at the beginning. I destroyed them fuckers, better to be safe than sorry ey.... I just don't know why they aren't around during flowering, and only during veg.?! i mean i get rid of them, but i never see them during flowering


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 27, 2012)

sweet pics FM. nice job on those purples.

i use neem oil too as a preventative measure. never tried it in the cloning process but i foliar spray my plants and top soil every 2 weeks through the second week of flower and continue the topsoil spray till harvest. works great against all types of pests.


----------



## bassman999 (May 27, 2012)

How about neem as a drench?

FM great looking girls as always!!


----------



## berkman858 (May 27, 2012)

Is the Neem oil just for preventing bugs and disease or does it do anything else?


----------



## billcollector99 (May 27, 2012)

Yeah it makes your house smell rotten. lol

You ever get a whiff of that stuff?


----------



## berkman858 (May 27, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Yeah it makes your house smell rotten. lol
> 
> You ever get a whiff of that stuff?


Nah I have never used it before.


----------



## bassman999 (May 27, 2012)

Neem smells like ass!! The family hates when I spray that shit. It seems to make the plants a lil greener at times though actually. I thought a drench might be better so as not to smell it as much.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 27, 2012)

To me Neem Oil smells like a dirty rotten Indian curry! But the shit works.

I am coming down to SD so you bastards better be hanging today and get ready for some serious BBQin and blazin!


----------



## berkman858 (May 27, 2012)

Nice, I will see you at BC's place.


----------



## bassman999 (May 27, 2012)

I had a BBQ yday...tritip, ribeyes, chicken, ribs, corn on the cobb, baked beans, spanish rice, beer, and bud. It was windy as hell, but it wasnt hot and was my 2.5 month late bday bbq lol.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 27, 2012)

Sounds like a feast there Bassman.

I have to smoke tritip 2 or 3 times a week. So much that I dont even care for it anymore.

Downside to working in a restaurant - 90% of the food i used to enjoy, now i cant stand!!


----------



## bassman999 (May 27, 2012)

I can understand that BC. We were cooking tritip here so much last summer I was eating other shit lol and feeding the kids the meat.


----------



## berkman858 (May 27, 2012)

Holy hell dude, you are a smoke monster... I love it. My man here kept packing bowls every other minute. That's just my style, unfortunately I don't currently have the supply to keep up that amount of smoking, but soon I will.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 27, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Holy hell dude, you are a smoke monster... I love it. My man here kept packing bowls every other minute. That's just my style, unfortunately I don't currently have the supply to keep up that amount of smoking, but soon I will.


Thats how I roll....when I harvest you will be smoking some huge ass blunts with us! Cant wait for summer to be over cause thats when I should be harvesting. Day 2 of Flowering and I got 4 confirmed females(Sour D x BB, PLP#4, Skunky Monkey #1 and #3) I am 100 % sure of the Skunky Monkey females) My Sour D x BB is a feminized bean, lol.

I will take pics later or in the morning. I also went and picked up some bud, Sour Diesel and Headband x Northern Lights. Pretty good shit.

FM


----------



## berkman858 (May 28, 2012)

Nice, I am looking forward to your harvest, but that is a while away.  My harvest should be this week so I will be sure to keep some around for you to try out.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 28, 2012)

Hawaiian Cougar Kush

View attachment 2188387View attachment 2188390

PLP F2s



E & J



Feeling really lazy today, I hate this feeling. Need a bump of coke! lol j/k. But I do need a really strong sativa.

FM


----------



## berkman858 (May 28, 2012)

That Hawaiian Cougar is looking health as fuck.

I thought that was Sasha under the screen, she is gonna take up that whole screen in no time.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 28, 2012)

Sasha is under the screen aka E n J


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 28, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> That Hawaiian Cougar is looking health as fuck.
> 
> I thought that was Sasha under the screen, she is gonna take up that whole screen in no time.


I got a clone of my Hawaiian Cougar in the Flowering tent. I am just leaving it in a party cup. I just want to know the sex so I can decide what to do with my Hawaiian Slut(i hope). If it is a girl then I will pop her ass in the Milk Crate Fabric Pot.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 28, 2012)

Thanks for coming down bro.

Glad you made it home safe!!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 28, 2012)

Yeah I had fun, especially doing a shot of fucking heartburn! Its a hot one today. I am feeling so lazy too.


----------



## berkman858 (May 28, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Sasha is under the screen aka E n J


O I C, what does E n J stand for?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 28, 2012)

Early Skunk x Jack Herer


----------



## berkman858 (May 28, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Yeah I had fun, especially doing a shot of fucking heartburn! Its a hot one today. I am feeling so lazy too.


Hey fuck you guy, I told you that you didn't need to take that shot. You have no one to blame but yourself.


----------



## berkman858 (May 28, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Early Skunk x Jack Herer


Oh OHHHHHH, that sounds great! Holy shit that is gonna be a great yield off of that monster.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 28, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Hey fuck you guy, I told you that you didn't need to take that shot. You have no one to blame but yourself.


Yeah i got a whole bottle of the liquid fire just staring me in the face.


Berkman, glad you made it down yesterday too!!

I just sampled your PK for a wake and bake.

I like to try new bud when I am sober, so i can get a better feel for it, and your PK has a very nice head high to it right now..


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 28, 2012)

It was all good bro! I have a very bad heart burn/acid reflex problem. I think I drink about a full glass of Milk everyday so my stomach is coated.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 28, 2012)

that is what prilosec is for!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 28, 2012)

I could use a nice head high right now. Hey BC, I got a surprise for you in about a month or so.


----------



## berkman858 (May 28, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> that is what prilosec is for!


Yeah I used to use Omeprazole, generic stuff but works very well.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 28, 2012)

Generic shmeneric

you knew what i meant smart ass


----------



## berkman858 (May 28, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Yeah i got a whole bottle of the liquid fire just staring me in the face.
> 
> 
> Berkman, glad you made it down yesterday too!!
> ...


Hahaha don't be tempted to drink any of that you non-drinker. You may develop a taste for it and then you will be hopelessly hooked on the stuff. 

I had a good time talking about growing and other shit yesterday, I hope we do it again soon.

Thanks, but remember that is some immature bud so please reserve your final review for when I have a properly cured sample. But thanks anyway I appreciate the feedback. I expect the high to get much much heavier as the flowers finish ripening.


----------



## berkman858 (May 28, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Generic shmeneric
> 
> you knew what i meant smart ass


Hahhah yeah I get mixed up sometimes....


----------



## billcollector99 (May 28, 2012)

Maybe a little early, but not too bad.

It want harsh at all like most green smoke is.

Very smooth actually, I can only imagine how tasty the final product will be.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 28, 2012)

Hey berk, next time we have a BBQ I will make sure to bring some Matzah Balls for you. If I would of known before I came over yesterday I would of had them just for you!!!


----------



## berkman858 (May 28, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Maybe a little early, but not too bad.
> 
> It want harsh at all like most green smoke is.
> 
> Very smooth actually, I can only imagine how tasty the final product will be.


Thanks, I am pretty psyched for the final product.


----------



## berkman858 (May 28, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Hey berk, next time we have a BBQ I will make sure to bring some Matzah Balls for you. If I would of known before I came over yesterday I would of had them just for you!!!
> 
> View attachment 2188467


FUCK YEAH!!! That's what we call Jewish penicillin. It will cure what ails you, at least that and a nice bowl will.


----------



## bassman999 (May 28, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> that is what prilosec is for!


I got side effects from prilosec...I got blurred swirly vision after 3 months use. I quit it and 2 days later my vision cleared up. I still get heartburn, but now I use aloe vera drink or Cider vinegar. Just as effective and good for you as well.


----------



## wheels619 (May 28, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> that is what prilosec is for!


wha? bc is recommending pharmaceutical drugs? lmao


----------



## billcollector99 (May 28, 2012)

Otherwise my heartburn is too unbearable...

I will start throwing up and shit when my heartburn gets real bad


----------



## bassman999 (May 28, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Otherwise my heartburn is too unbearable...
> 
> I will start throwing up and shit when my heartburn gets real bad


I get that was also, it sux! I cant go too long without eating either as it does the same to me.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 28, 2012)

Happy Memorial Day to you all....Enjoy and be safe.

Day 3 of Flowering. I normally dont transplant during flowering but I know its a female and should not take long for her to get settled in. I have seen people take plants from DWC grow to CoCo in the middle of flowering and the plant didnt skip a beat.

*Sour Diesel x Blueberry (F)* Small medium and now she will finish in a 3 gallon Dirt Pot. That will be plenty of room for her stretchy ass. I Sup Crop'd all her tops so I will continue for at least a week more cause I dont like SC after 2 week of flowering unless its an emergency.



Here they all are on Day 3 of Flowering. I watered them all with tap water pH'd to 5.8. I fed them nuts 3 days ago. These will probably need to be watered everyday down the line.



I love being able to water outside and make a mess. I use to do all my watering in my bathtub, not no more!!! 

FM


----------



## billcollector99 (May 28, 2012)

So glad you have a yard to do your watering now! It makes a HUGE difference.

Your girls are looking massive bro.

Even the smaller ones arent small anymore!

And yeah, I did the DWC to coco in mid flower TWICE.

Once with an acapulco gold that was in a Coffee Can, And the 2nd time with the Chemband outdoor monster.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 28, 2012)

I remember the Chemband monster....

Does my MD look Kushy too you? I never seen a pheno like this of her. Not sure if its CoCo cause I never grew her in CoCo.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 28, 2012)

which one is the MD?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 28, 2012)

The one I transplanted today. Sour Diesel x BB


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 28, 2012)

This one bro, MD

View attachment 2189371


----------



## berkman858 (May 28, 2012)

Everything is looking very healthy bro. Good job. How big are they now? It's hard to tell in the pics.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 28, 2012)

The Sour Diesel is over 2 ft and the others are right at or about 2 ft tall. I am not too worried about the Skunky Monky stretching unless the Gorilla Grape does. My Sour Diesel x BB will get big fast.


----------



## berkman858 (May 28, 2012)

They are gonna be towering over your 5 foot fence, hahahhaha there is no way that is going to conceal shit! You are fucked dude...


----------



## billcollector99 (May 28, 2012)

My new clone, thanks to my man F.M.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 28, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> They are gonna be towering over your 5 foot fence, hahahhaha there is no way that is going to conceal shit! You are fucked dude...


They are in a tent under a 400.


----------



## berkman858 (May 28, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> They are in a tent under a 400.


I am so confused, what are the plants outside, beside Sasha?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 28, 2012)

I have Sasha, Hawaiian Cougar and PLP F2s outside. Inside are my Skunky Monkeys, Sour Diesel x BB, PLP. Pull your head out of your ass!!! hahaha I want a shot of heart burn please!!!

Peace

FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 28, 2012)

Oh and I have a Hawaiian Cougar Clone (same as BC's via wheels) that is outside in a party cup.


----------



## berkman858 (May 28, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I have Sasha, Hawaiian Cougar and PLP F2s outside. Inside are my Skunky Monkeys, Sour Diesel x BB, PLP. Pull your head out of your ass!!! hahaha I want a shot of heart burn please!!!
> 
> Peace
> 
> FM


I need a house, bad. I am very jealous.


----------



## wheels619 (May 28, 2012)

Little update as of today. 

So over all i ended up with 13 out of 26 females out of the reg seed being plp x g.g., skunk x g.g. And cougar x 5-0. The 3 autos that survived are female. All of which are different phenoms which should be interesting.  waiting on two of the reg seed to show positive sex before transplanting. One is showing pistols but might have some nuts coming in on her so she will wait 2 more days to be sure. The other has no signs yet so it may be fem too hopefully. Havent started anything in the veg tent yet. Hopefully this week we will get a chance to get shit all squared away so i can set up the other tent to get shit blasting. Gotta run by gorilla tomorrow to swap out the y connector i have for the ducting for a different size and i need to order more bloom. Was thinking 2 and a half to three month vegges. Any thoughts on what size smart pots to use? Was thinking three gallons but was also considering upping them to 5 gallons. Will be going from germination to 1 gallon plastics then to 3 gallon smarts and then finally the 5 gallon smart pots 2 weeks before flower. I know i dont need 5 gallons but im going to do an experiment on yield and pot size. This run im going to go 5 gallons and then the next i want to go back to three gallons to see how big a difference the 2 gallon increase will make as far as yield is concerned. So out of the 29 seeds i planted i ended up with 16 females plus the big cougar 5-0 that started stretching again. I went in the shed today and the fucking top was all flat and smashed against the glass. Lmao. Was interesting to see. Should have snapped a picture with my phone but the lights were on and my phone sucks. I miss my iphone. Lol.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 28, 2012)

50/50 Male to Female ratio aint bad. Its how it should be.

Did you kill all the boys?

And where are my rooted clones?

When can i pick them up?


----------



## wheels619 (May 28, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> 50/50 male to female ratio aint bad. Its how it should be.
> 
> Did you kill all the boys?
> 
> ...


all i can say is that the sashas are rooted. Just cleaning them up. They are in need of some tlc still and grow. Lol. Left them outside one night and came back out the next afternoon and they were moldy already. Needless to say the sasha isnt a very awesome by the beach outdoor plant. Esspecially with the humidity lately and the fog the other night. :/ so they r getting sprayed regularly to clean them up. Any ideas on something to help? They get an sm90 spray one day then a sulfur spray the next day and it repeats every 3 days or so. The sulfur spray is nice cuz they arent in flower yet and it kills all the nasty shit. The sm90 is a prevent for bugs.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 28, 2012)

Damn bro how many Sasha clones did I give you total? Maybe you are not good with Russian Women, Sasha is a very strong minded Russian MILF!!!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 28, 2012)

My Neem Dunked Clones Perking and looking good



My Cookie Brownies. I made one huge cookie and it ended up like a brownie...I ate one about 2 hours ago. Feeling nice, not a heavy ass kicker body stone.


----------



## mr west (May 29, 2012)

Gonna try and get some pots made up after the comparersen pics. >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> I could do with any type of high right now. Im thinking of buying some street weed (yuk)


----------



## bassman999 (May 29, 2012)

I hope I never have to buy street weed again! 

I think I am gonna make some of those pots as well...I use felt or what type of material?


----------



## billcollector99 (May 29, 2012)

I buy my felt from Jo-Anns Fabric.

Just standard polyester felt works great. Try to find some that "feels" thicker and rougher though. I found the thicker and rougher the material, the better the shape holds.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 29, 2012)

mr west said:


> Gonna try and get some pots made up after the comparersen pics. >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> I could do with any type of high right now. Im thinking of buying some street weed (yuk)


If I had to smoke some Mexi brick weed I would just as long as I get high. Hope you find some good shit to smoke bro!

FM


----------



## PakaloloHui (May 29, 2012)

Some brick weed seed might grow well if taken care of properly!!! Flip early it's gonna be sativa.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 29, 2012)

We know this oh too well.

I had a beautiful SensiMexi sativa that I got form some of the dirtiest shitweed you have ever seen.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (May 29, 2012)

mr bill check yo e mail


----------



## bassman999 (May 29, 2012)

You find some good coming from brick-weed sometimes. I remember this gfuy was selling some like 12 yrs ago....I bought it like everyday till he got something else. He never had good shit after that though.....


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 30, 2012)

Here is my 1st attempt at a DIY. Its somewhat ghetto but I think it will work perfectly. I wanted to thank my bro Supchaka for cutting the 2 x 4 for me. This is the base and I have 4 piece of 2 x 4 that still got to be screwed in and that will be my screen area. The screen is going to be 5' x 5'. The whole thing is 8'(L) x 5'(W) x 5'(H). I am going to wrap black sun screen around the whole thing and then I am going to be putting up Bamboo fencing around it too.

View attachment 2192098

Clones (Hawaiian Cougar/Fire OG)
Seedlings (PLP F2/DPQ F2)



E & J

View attachment 2192094View attachment 2192097

Fuck yeah my Devils just tied the game 1-1 game one of Stanley Cup Finals.

FM


----------



## berkman858 (May 30, 2012)

Looks real good, I assume the new screen is for Sasha? And that concealment will be key to keeping things clandestine.

Sasha is looking real nice, very bushy.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 30, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Looks real good, I assume the new screen is for Sasha? And that concealment will be key to keeping things clandestine.
> 
> Sasha is looking real nice, very bushy.


Yes sir, what the fuck does clandestine mean??? I have a East Coast High School Diploma, only paid $25.00 for it


----------



## berkman858 (May 30, 2012)

[h=2]clan·des·tine[/h]&#8194; &#8194;[klan-des-tin] Show IPA 
adjective characterized by, done in, or executed with secrecy or concealment, especially for purposes of subversion or deception; private or surreptitious: Their clandestine meetings went undiscovered for two years.


----------



## berkman858 (May 30, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Yes sir, what the fuck does clandestine mean??? I have a East Coast High School Diploma, only paid $25.00 for it


Oh and I also have an East Coast diploma so shut your mouth. You will make us all seem dumb.


----------



## bassman999 (May 30, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Yes sir, what the fuck does clandestine mean??? I have a East Coast High School Diploma, only paid $25.00 for it


[h=3]_clan·des·tine_/klan&#712;destin/[/h]
Adjective:
Kept secret or done secretively, esp. because illicit.


----------



## bassman999 (May 30, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> *clan·des·tine*
> 
> &#8194; &#8194;[klan-des-tin] Show IPA
> adjective characterized by, done in, or executed with secrecy or concealment, especially for purposes of subversion or deception; private or surreptitious: Their clandestine meetings went undiscovered for two years.


lol beat me to it...we both copy pasted though...lol, I love it!


----------



## billcollector99 (May 30, 2012)

Gotta build that vocab.

Reading is key!! lol


----------



## bassman999 (May 30, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Gotta build that vocab.
> 
> Reading is key!! lol


My memory is the problem now..I read a lot, but retention is not there anymore for some reason esp long-term memory.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 30, 2012)

What do I need a vocabulary for? I am more worried about my boner and not my vocab at this age! LOL 

Its not going to be 100% clandestine(sounds like something you rub on your nuts when they itch). I just dont want to be so visible that my neighbors see it. 

Ah fuck Devils lost in OT.


----------



## bassman999 (May 30, 2012)

Sorry bout the Devils, and My neighbors know from the smell etc...but I try to be as inconspicuous as possible still and not rub it in their face.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 30, 2012)

I am sure when its late in flowering its going to stink up the area. lol


----------



## bassman999 (May 30, 2012)

I can hear them talking about me sometimes and how it reeks and all, they walk by and are snoopy peeking while they walk their dogs etc...lol

I havent heard anything this year yet, but they are still early in flower, the real smell will come soon


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 30, 2012)

3 of 4 Skunky Monkeys are female. Shit I was hoping for a 50/50 split on those. Still got one more Skunky Monkey to show sex. PLP is really shooting pistils out now. My Cougar clone is forming his balls to get ready for some Canna-fucking.


----------



## bassman999 (May 30, 2012)

Lots of action going on over there FM!


----------



## billcollector99 (May 30, 2012)

Put some pics up.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 30, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Put some pics up.


Im smoking a bowl of Dog right now, then I will take some pics. What do you want to see the Skunky Monkeys?


----------



## billcollector99 (May 30, 2012)

Yeah, and the PLP too.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 30, 2012)

Ive been texting you...


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 30, 2012)

I dont get a reception here. No PLP just Dog bro!

Here you go, more pics....

Skunky Monkeys on May 2nd


Skunky Monkeys 28 days later...Day 4 of Flowering on everything today.


Skunky Monkey #2 (This is the one I didnt know sex yet but I think its a female after looking at the pic. Unless those are not pistils.



PLP


Sour D x BB aka Mamadude


Jacques Le' Coq Grande (Cougar Male)


Here is everything that is in my 2' x 4' tent. Not bad for small tent.


I had to stand on my toilet for taking this pic.


Tent temps today.


----------



## flowamasta (May 31, 2012)

Green Green you insane machine! pumpin those healthy ass plants out  shweeeeeeet!
gotta love it


----------



## billcollector99 (May 31, 2012)

Upcanned the HC


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 31, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> Green Green you insane machine! pumpin those healthy ass plants out  shweeeeeeet!
> gotta love it


Thanks flow, lets hope they stay healthy and bud just as nice. Never grew these Skunky Monkeys before but they are really nice.


billcollector99 said:


> Upcanned the HC


No bro not yet, i am trying to get this shit done outside first. Had a burning fever last night and this morning. I know if I go out there today and try to work on it I will only get sicker. I am resting today and hopefully tomorrow I can get this done.


----------



## mr west (May 31, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Thanks flow, lets hope they stay healthy and bud just as nice. Never grew these Skunky Monkeys before but they are really nice.
> 
> No bro not yet, i am trying to get this shit done outside first. Had a burning fever last night and this morning. I know if I go out there today and try to work on it I will only get sicker. I am resting today and hopefully tomorrow I can get this done.


hope u feel better soon mate, fevers suck balls.


----------



## berkman858 (May 31, 2012)

Yeah, feel better FM. That shit sucks.


----------



## bassman999 (May 31, 2012)

Damn fm the wife just went through that over the weekend, and I did 2 wks ago as well. WQeird summertime flus, esp since I had the shot! I will never gt the flu shot again. 
Fell better bro!


----------



## billcollector99 (May 31, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Thanks flow, lets hope they stay healthy and bud just as nice. Never grew these Skunky Monkeys before but they are really nice.
> 
> No bro not yet, i am trying to get this shit done outside first. Had a burning fever last night and this morning. I know if I go out there today and try to work on it I will only get sicker. I am resting today and hopefully tomorrow I can get this done.


No I was saying that I upcanned mine into the 2 gal dirtpot you gave me


----------



## berkman858 (May 31, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> No I was saying that I upcanned mine into the 2 gal dirtpot you gave me


Well, be more specific next time. You are confusing everyone!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 31, 2012)

So I started to feel better and decide to finish up "The Clandestine Grow Area" I went out there and got the Sun Screen material up and finished. As soon as I finished I felt like I got hit by a truck again, started to sweat and get the chills. Fuck me! Now the only thing I am worried about is that will there be enough sun getting in the Clandestine Grow Area? What I am thrilled about is that you cant really see through that stuff unless you are Superman or have vision like a Fighter Pilot....So what do you all think, you think it will work or there is too much shade in there for the plants. In the pics taken it was about 4:45 pm and the sun is already on the west side of my house.

I still have to put up the screen inside but I need more wood cut. Once I have two more pieces cut I can finish off the screen. Its just going to be a bitch putting it in by myself.

*My Clandestine Grow Area*


----------



## berkman858 (May 31, 2012)

Ouch, double edged sword there. Does the shading only occur in the early and late parts of the day or does it get shaded at like 9am and 3pm?

It does look good though! Especially for a DIY tard such as yourself.


----------



## flowamasta (May 31, 2012)

I think that shading is fine, a little dark, but here's the thing, i combatted a similar problem a while back, i just tried to keep the plants up high as possible so they could gain as much sun as possible. on a few milk crates here and there, put heaps of other stuff in there to help hide things. depending on how high it is and how much you are trying to hide them i guess, if this is going to be ongoing, try to keep them up top, and gradually lower them, so that only the tops will get most of the sun, you could do some extra lollypopping, or leave them or whatever! totally up to you, i know i'd have some fun with that setup! looking good F.M

geez, you could scrog the thing, and keep it all level LOL


----------



## bassman999 (May 31, 2012)

Fm I see the Hotspot thing out there lol. My shed has 4 tall walls and they grow great inside still. I bet they would be bigger without them though.


----------



## berkman858 (May 31, 2012)

Lollipopping sounds like a good idea in this situation.

P.S. - I like that you are using your newly acquired vocabulary word today.


----------



## psari (Jun 1, 2012)

(Random thoughts on "stealth" and size with that rig ... plus a note about staples ... I realize you have a plan and all that. Just tossing out some thoughts to flush out some of it maybe.)

You want to control size. Reduction of sunlight with I'm guessing a 60% or so rated shade cloth is not bad at all but it will not make that much of a dent overall. Just force the LST and do some trimming to keep the height under control. Even in those size pots you're going to be surprised on overall size mate. Between the extra raw spectrum alone and the lack of cloudy days they'll not be suffering. Major bonus on heat reduction should make up for it big time.

Problem you have there is heat and intense sun. Much more so than most deal with. Even in damp/dark climates a smart pot running as small as 20 gallon can push over 10 feet. Not as much spread but tall left untrained. Never count on well fed/watered plants with minimal environmental stress to lean towards small. Even in "small" pots.

The shade should help a lot. Spend enough time there and you'll find most people dont stand anywhere but shade - even in the winter (it becomes habit). Also look at local greenhouse setups that have canopy and other sun blocking obstructions in that area to see how well this helps (basically look at plant health on edges vs interior of shade areas.)

Air under the pots is not bad, but in strong arid conditions can be murder. At some point get them off the gravel (heat-sink and dry air flow) and directly on whatever the substrate is under that stuff. The roots going through will help with watering control and all that rot. Also as the plants gain more bulk you risk slowly tearing up those pots on that stuff (learned that the hard way, and its why I ensure to run 4 strap basket strapping to lift them now ...)


Even sheltered in that yard wind is not your friend (wind happens, monsoon storms can be a pain). Consider using lathe or similar to help reinforce that cloth where you're attaching it. I know its strong struff usually but staples alone are never a good idea. Especially if you want to modify it later on. Framed panel sections would have been my suggestion to allow for working on the plants from the sides ... also allows for easier repair should an accident occur (I'm not as sure of foot any more so I plan on things like that ...)

Argh had something else in mind ...

Ah, stealth aspect: Yer "legal-ish" however people get up in arms pretty easily. Strongly suggest investing in some beautification plantings that will help mask the project some. Not to hide, just to make someone flip a coin. People see a garden and not a Ca$h Cropping operation and tend to mellow out. Strange effect that basic beauty can have. Planters or even more smart pots with some fast lush growth etc. 

*shrug* Just my take on what helps with a little Hippy 2.0 psychobabble. Idea isn't masking in this case. Just mucking with people's heads about what they think they see. It's a strange bait and switch but it does work. Gardeners have a stereo-type in most people's heads: the nice lady with the big hat who always smiles ... or the proud lawn and hedges manly style ... or the mousy English grounds-keeper.


Same goes for keeping it neat no matter what. You know how that works. The trashed house and yard draws critical eyes. The well kept and overly organized are just background noise. 


Feel better mate. Summertime flu can really linger.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 1, 2012)

Up canned one of my Skunky Monkeys which was in a 1 gallon dirt pot and is now in a 2 gallon dirt pot. That will be just fine for her to finish in. I also up canned my PLP into a 2 gallon dirt pot too.

Skunky Monkey


Well here it is finished finally. I hope this works and I am sure the shaded area wont be a problem at all. What I need to come up with now for later down the line is some sort of drip feed system. I am very pleased that I did this all by my self with no help. Well supchaka did help me cut some 2 x 4s.


@psari, thank you for the valuable info, I appreciate it!!!! I will take in account all you mentioned..

Peace

FM


----------



## PakaloloHui (Jun 1, 2012)

Nice and simple yet efficient. Great job, looking good!


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 1, 2012)

Outdoor scrog FTW!!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 1, 2012)

Look at the beautiful white things popping out of my Geo Pot. That a good sign there.


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 1, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Look at the beautiful white things popping out of my Geo Pot. That a good sign there.


I am glad that's a good sign cuz my friend that's growing in those type of pots is seeing the same thing. That's air pruning right???


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 1, 2012)

eventually yeah, those tips will die off due to exposure, and the root inside the pot will send out side branches. Like tributaries on a river.

Also Psari.

Very well said on your detailed post.

We have plans to get a garden going in the backyard there. Looking for stuff that grows well in his climate, as far as veggies and what not.

I know from personal experience that the front has some amazing Rose bushes that look to have at one time recieved good care.

What final size smart pot would you recommend for the big girl under the scrog?

Do you think 7 gallons will be enough to finish her in?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 1, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Hello everyone I am FM, and welcome to my grow. I welcome all. Please feel free and comment as you like.
> 
> FM


Germed that Sourjack you gave me. Went into the cup today with coco. We shall see if it sprouts.

*Sex:* Feminized
*Type:* Indica & Sativa 
*Flowering:* Photoperiod
*Height:* Medium
*Area:* Indoor & Outdoor
*Genetics:* Sour Diesel x Jack Herer

2 of my FAVORITE strains together in one!!! I hope she has a fuel smell!!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 1, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Germed that Sourjack you gave me. Went into the cup today with coco. We shall see if it sprouts.
> 
> *Sex:* Feminized
> *Type:* Indica & Sativa
> ...


Sounds like a good mix I hope it works out. If not, no worries, clones are looking unsullied(new word I learned today since my vocab is erroneous) lol

I am sweating balls out here!!! I need help with making some sort of drip feed system.


----------



## supchaka (Jun 2, 2012)

I'd want at least 20g for an outdoor plant. Or just cut the bottom out of the pot and let her go into the dirt.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 2, 2012)

supchaka said:


> I'd want at least 20g for an outdoor plant. Or just cut the bottom out of the pot and let her go into the dirt.


Do you have a pitch ax?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 2, 2012)

Killer FM gunna be a winner!


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 2, 2012)

Why didn't I know about this thread? lol


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 2, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Do you have a pitch ax?


How about a backhoe?


----------



## supchaka (Jun 2, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Do you have a pitch ax?


That I do not!


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 2, 2012)

I have some of my outdoor girls in 32 gal garbage cans 2/3 full


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 2, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I have some of my outdoor girls in 32 gal garbage cans 2/3 full


Pics please.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 2, 2012)

supchaka said:


> I'd want at least 20g for an outdoor plant. Or just cut the bottom out of the pot and let her go into the dirt.


20 gallon smart pot?

Seems too big IMHO.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 2, 2012)

Shwagbag said:


> Why didn't I know about this thread? lol


Cause you are always busy!!! lol Welcome brotha shwag


berkman858 said:


> How about a backhoe?


Screw a backhoe, I want a plain hoe!


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 2, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> 20 gallon smart pot?
> 
> Seems too big IMHO.


More roots more fruits! 8 gallon is the container of choice for my indoor plants and they have no problems filling them up. I cram about 4 of those into a 4 x 4.When it comes to scrogging I'd rather have a container too big than flirt with too small. You can get the Oregon breathers up over 100 gallons I think, that's just insane to me lol. That's a shit load of soil/coco!

I personally would also go with no less than a 20 gallon and probably be inclined to go bigger. That's just going by the size of The Superbeast now, she's going to have that container filled before she starts flowering I bet.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 2, 2012)

I am sure of it too bro but honestly I dont want her to get super huge to where she is bursting out the area I made. I think I made quiet of few mistakes here but it will all be valuable experience to learn from. Do you think by using the 7 gallon she will stop growing eventually? I know its going to be a big problem watering her down constantly. But if I put her into a larger pot then I am going to have to re-rig the screen to be higher. I am going to see where she is at the end of this month and if needed, fuck it I will pop her ass in a 20 gallon pot for flowering. Worse case scenario I can also take the screen off later and just put a bunch of screws around the screen frame and just tie all her branches down. I dont know man, I am nervous cause this is a 1st for me and she is growing at speeds I dont really want. I wish she would slow down some. I been pinching her like no tomorrow.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 2, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I am sure of it too bro but honestly I dont want her to get super huge to where she is bursting out the area I made. I think I made quiet of few mistakes here but it will all be valuable experience to learn from. Do you think by using the 7 gallon she will stop growing eventually? I know its going to be a big problem watering her down constantly. But if I put her into a larger pot then I am going to have to re-rig the screen to be higher. I am going to see where she is at the end of this month and if needed, fuck it I will pop her ass in a 20 gallon pot for flowering. Worse case scenario I can also take the screen off later and just put a bunch of screws around the screen frame and just tie all her branches down. I dont know man, I am nervous cause this is a 1st for me and she is growing at speeds I dont really want. I wish she would slow down some. I been pinching her like no tomorrow.



The only way to slow her down now is to neglect her IMO, I do this all the time when I'm juggling plants. You could let her get a bit root bound before you upcan. Then when you transplant she'll adjust and take back off. 

If she's growing too fast for you now, she's just going to grow faster when you upcan her. Outdoor plants grow with crazy vigor. A friend of mine has a greenhouse and his shit cranks up to 10-12' tall, pencil sized roots and they fill up holes that are 5' wide and 4' deep, that's in Michigan, lol. 

I do think she's going to suffer in flower if you leave her in a 7 gallon and you're going to be pissed if you don't upcan. You've got some choices to make is appears. The cool thing about smart pots and breathers is that when you go bigger you don't always go significantly taller. You already know that breathers are sweet b/c they're short and squatty, all butt and no body. It may be worth looking at other brands of bags than you're using currently to see what's available. You may be able to jump from an 8 gallon to 20+ without adding much height.

Oregon Breather
Item Size
3 Gallon 10"x8.75"
5 Gallon 12"x10.25"
8 Gallon 14"x11.75"
11 Gallon 17"x12"
15 Gallon 17"x15"
25 Gallon 20"x18.25"
50 Gallon 27"x20"
75 Gallon 32"x22.25"
100 Gallon 37"x20.25"

Decisions, decisions eh? I don't think she's going to give you a choice, she'll probably bind up and force you to transplant sooner than later, the question is how big do you want to go when you do it.


----------



## mr west (Jun 2, 2012)

I jus got some 8ltr root pouches, need to take some clones now and see how much more im gonna get


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 2, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Pics please.



I am gonna use root pots or some home-made ones next time though, and prolly indoor also.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 2, 2012)

Nice trees Bass!


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 2, 2012)

Thanx bro, I couldnt get a better pic because we are having the yearly yard sale here in my mobile park, and there are so many ppl around here.


----------



## supchaka (Jun 2, 2012)

```

```
Like we talked about too, worst case scenario you chop some of her down. You could prune her pretty hard right now and she's got plenty of time to fill back out. Or cllone her till she's a 1/4 the size she is now


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 2, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> View attachment 2195899View attachment 2195900
> I am gonna use root pots or some home-made ones next time though, and prolly indoor also.


do the milk crates like brother doob


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 2, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> do the milk crates like brother doob


I should, will have to buy some crates and make the bags, it will be a project for after we move.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 2, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> View attachment 2195899View attachment 2195900
> I am gonna use root pots or some home-made ones next time though, and prolly indoor also.


How are your plants flowering outdoors right now?


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 2, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> How are your plants flowering outdoors right now?


I live in a place where the light is always 12/12 outside lol...j/k
Actually I am using light control, basically I open and close the roof like a stadium only with panda film


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 3, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I live in a place where the light is always 12/12 outside lol...j/k
> Actually I am using light control, basically I open and close the roof like a stadium only with panda film
> View attachment 2196659View attachment 2196660


I just found my new growing IDOL!!!! BC get over my house now and build me that!!!!


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 3, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I just found my new growing IDOL!!!! BC get over my house now and build me that!!!!


What a demanding asshole this guy FM is?????


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 3, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I just found my new growing IDOL!!!! BC get over my house now and build me that!!!!


I think one of the reasons I started this was because my previous grow flopped and the weed was garbage (1st grow) and I was alomst out of weed. The prospect of waiting 6 months for weed was bonkers. I was asking myself how can I speed this up. This is what came to mind


berkman858 said:


> What a demanding asshole this guy FM is?????


Lol


----------



## wheels619 (Jun 3, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I live in a place where the light is always 12/12 outside lol...j/k
> Actually I am using light control, basically I open and close the roof like a stadium only with panda film
> View attachment 2196659View attachment 2196660


now thats a smart mofo.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 3, 2012)

PLP F2s



Cougar Kush Male getting ready to nut!!!



Skunky Monkey Ladies



My Healthy Clones cant go wrong with a Neem Dunking
(E&J, Skunky Monkey, Sour D x BB)


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 3, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> now thats a smart mofo.


Trust me, I am jealous!!!


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 3, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> now thats a smart mofo.


Now, if he automated that so he wouldn't have to remember, that would be the shit!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 3, 2012)

Hawaiian Cougar (Female) I sexed her clones in my tent. Anyone want to take her and flower her?

View attachment 2197432

Sour Diesel x BB #2 (MD pheno she looks just like my original MD)



Fire OG Clone. Looks like she is switching back to veg. I took this clipping during week 2 two of flowering.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 3, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Now, if he automated that so he wouldn't have to remember, that would be the shit!


I would if I had the money to make something. It ruins plans sometimes having to be there to close her up.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 3, 2012)

FM, I would If I were close to u.


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 3, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I would if I had the money to make something. It ruins plans sometimes having to be there to close her up.


Yeah dude, you gotta automate that shit. I wouldn't put up with having to be there at a certain time to close it and open it. There is no way I would want that ruling my life. I am sure you can do it without it being too expensive. You just have to be creative.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 3, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Yeah dude, you gotta automate that shit. I wouldn't put up with having to be there at a certain time to close it and open it. There is no way I would want that ruling my life. I am sure you can do it without it being too expensive. You just have to be creative.


I dont have long left here anyway..otherwise I would.
I like yer dog there, American Bulldog?


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 3, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I dont have long left here anyway..otherwise I would.
> I like yer dog there, American Bulldog?


Stafordshire Terrier, a.k.a. Pit Bull.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 3, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Stafordshire Terrier, a.k.a. Pit Bull.


The extra saggy jowels led me to think A.B. My dog is Blue nose/A.B. mix


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 3, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> The extra saggy jowels led me to think A.B. My dog is Blue nose/A.B. mix


You may be right, I don't know for sure. Just going on what I was told from her previous owner/master/slave.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 3, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> You may be right, I don't know for sure. Just going on what I was told from her previous owner/master/slave.


Do you have a pic of him/her standing?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 3, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Do you have a pic of him/her standing?


Not standing but humping berks leg!!!


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 3, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Do you have a pic of him/her standing?


Here you go, I can take some new pics but I already had these in the system:


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 4, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Here you go, I can take some new pics but I already had these in the system:


Yeah I think she looks more like amer bully. I could be wrong, or she could be mixed like my dog.


----------



## georgyboy (Jun 4, 2012)

hey guys I have a question about automating a dark period for your outdoor grows. Would it be possible to observe the suns path and place sheets of black plastic so the sun takes longer to rise above it and drops behind it earlier. Is there a way to do that and create enough darkness to help the plants flower.


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 4, 2012)

georgyboy said:


> hey guys I have a question about automating a dark period for your outdoor grows. Would it be possible to observe the suns path and place sheets of black plastic so the sun takes longer to rise above it and drops behind it earlier. Is there a way to do that and create enough darkness to help the plants flower.


I would think it would be real difficult, if not impossible, to achieve total darkness this way. Doing it the way bassman does it seems to be the only good way to block out all the light when necessary.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 4, 2012)

georgyboy said:


> hey guys I have a question about automating a dark period for your outdoor grows. Would it be possible to observe the suns path and place sheets of black plastic so the sun takes longer to rise above it and drops behind it earlier. Is there a way to do that and create enough darkness to help the plants flower.


The sun is so powerful that it gets around and through cracks. If I have any holes in my tarp Ill know it from them going hermie on me.
The sun is out in my area almost 15 hrs a day already and gonna keep getting longer. So my simple answer is no, has to be complete coverage to induce or maintain flowering


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 4, 2012)

hey FM, hope all is well man. had to take the girls outta the veg room to make some mods to the chiller system. snapped a few pics for ya. topped and lst'd a little. 6 weeks right now. they're in 2.5 gallon pots. gonna switch them to 5 gallon pots later in the week and push them to flower a week after that. 

got my smart pots on the way. next batch of girls are going into them. i'll keep ya posted. thanks for the tip on those.

View attachment 2198745 View attachment 2198746 View attachment 2198747


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 5, 2012)

Hell yeah Scoob, plants are looking nice!!!

@bass, when its dark time for you outdoor and you have it all sealed up, what kind of temps are you hitting inside when sealed?


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 5, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Hell yeah Scoob, plants are looking nice!!!
> 
> @bass, when its dark time for you outdoor and you have it all sealed up, what kind of temps are you hitting inside when sealed?


This morn I went in there and it was 50*, but normally it gets between 80 down to 60 in the morn.
I have a 6" intake fan and a 20" fan to shake the leaves a lil in there for night time


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 5, 2012)

Finally found your thread, Lol. Late but here. Hope you are all packed n ready for your roadtrip. Have a good one.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 5, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> This morn I went in there and it was 50*, but normally it gets between 80 down to 60 in the morn.
> I have a 6" intake fan and a 20" fan to shake the leaves a lil in there for night time


Thats some very nice temps in there. I would think with the sun beating down on the panda film it would get toasty in there. Nice bro, you really got your outdoor dialed in nicely!


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Finally found your thread, Lol. Late but here. Hope you are all packed n ready for your roadtrip. Have a good one.


WHats up T, glad to have you here bro! Yeah I am about ready, not sure if I am leaving on Wednesday or Thursday. I already have a few RIU'ers offering me to stop by and blaze. So I am really excited about the drive. I made a batch of Canna-Cookies so I dont travel with bud. I will be smoking a blunt prior to leaving Cali, right at the border. lol

Dirty Jersey here I come....damn I am going to gain about 5 - 10 lbs when I get back east. Yeah I am hitting all the spots, I miss the food back east.

FM


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 5, 2012)

I have white side out and black in to reflect, and the sun fades 20 min after I cover them up. I expect those numbers to increase as the season matures though


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 5, 2012)

Will there be a point where you wont have to cover your area at all? During peak flowering season?


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 5, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Will there be a point where you wont have to cover your area at all? During peak flowering season?


If I was able to stay here, I would do my 2nd outdoor grow with the top open all the time and the veg could be done outside, but they would finish on their own late September-early Oct (strain dependent)

This is how I did it last yr


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 5, 2012)

Wanted to show you all my Sour Diesel x Blueberry's Vagina. My plant likes when I tickle it or put my nose in it...Sup Crop'n vaginas!



E & J growing still.....


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 5, 2012)

Plenty of sun in there FM

Whats that split there in the stem, is that the vagina? lol


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 5, 2012)

Yeah there isnt much shade time here for them. I am going to see where my plant is by the end of the month. If she is getting too big, I will transplant her into a 20 gallon Smart pot and start putting up a lot of screws for future tie downs. Hands down this is the largest plant I have ever grown.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 5, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Thats some very nice temps in there. I would think with the sun beating down on the panda film it would get toasty in there. Nice bro, you really got your outdoor dialed in nicely!
> 
> WHats up T, glad to have you here bro! Yeah I am about ready, not sure if I am leaving on Wednesday or Thursday. I already have a few RIU'ers offering me to stop by and blaze. So I am really excited about the drive. I made a batch of Canna-Cookies so I dont travel with bud. I will be smoking a blunt prior to leaving Cali, right at the border. lol
> 
> ...


Nothing like Real NE food. Now i want a cheesesteak, pizza, sub, and a good hotdog. Or i have the munchies.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 5, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Nothing like Real NE food. Now i want a cheesesteak, pizza, sub, and a good hotdog. Or i have the munchies.


Dont forget about the hole in the wall Chinese food places with the bomb ass egg rolls and duck sauce. There is NO DUCK SAUCE out here in Cali.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 5, 2012)

Can't forget the chinese. Lol now on top of munchies i miss jersey .


----------



## supchaka (Jun 5, 2012)

Theres a pretty good chinese place over by me here, and across the freeway theres a japanese place thats amazing too!


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 5, 2012)

My shed I have been using for outdoor growing is in bad shape this yr from the wind. I have panels that shifted, and thought I could still make it work....seems I have failed. It seems all my girls are re-vegging. I think even if I fix the light leaks they wont finish flowering as they have started to grow again..... I am very depressed about it...I really needed this outdoor grow to work out.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 5, 2012)

Damn bro sorry to hear that. Do you have a garage you can stick them in. Might be a lot of work taking them in and out. Just saying if you really want them to finish you might have to get them panels fixed. Can you use duct tape as a temp fix? I am sure you will come up with something. Don't get upset, get motivated to fix the problem and dont fall down again.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 5, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> My shed I have been using for outdoor growing is in bad shape this yr from the wind. I have panels that shifted, and thought I could still make it work....seems I have failed. It seems all my girls are re-vegging. I think even if I fix the light leaks they wont finish flowering as they have started to grow again..... I am very depressed about it...I really needed this outdoor grow to work out.


damn, i feel bad for you. I would hate to lose an expected harvest. I'm sure you will find a way to fix it. And i'm about 100% sure if you fix your leaks they will be flowering again.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 5, 2012)

supchaka said:


> Theres a pretty good chinese place over by me here, and across the freeway theres a japanese place thats amazing too!


Got to get really high and then go there and eat!!! I love eating Chinese food when I am high.


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> damn, i feel bad for you. I would hate to lose an expected harvest. I'm sure you will find a way to fix it. And i'm about 100% sure if you fix your leaks they will be flowering again.


Not sure how far or long they been flowering but maybe do a early chop if its not too early. I could definately understand why he would be upset though. I feel for you bass! Shit if you want I will send you some PLP so you can start something new. Plus its a nice kush strain.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 5, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Damn bro sorry to hear that. Do you have a garage you can stick them in. Might be a lot of work taking them in and out. Just saying if you really want them to finish you might have to get them panels fixed. Can you use duct tape as a temp fix? I am sure you will come up with something. Don't get upset, get motivated to fix the problem and dont fall down again.





TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> damn, i feel bad for you. I would hate to lose an expected harvest. I'm sure you will find a way to fix it. And i'm about 100% sure if you fix your leaks they will be flowering again.


I think flowering will start from the beginning, meaning 8+ weeks from today to finish instead of 3-4. I dont have that kind of time here I am afraid, and that was my moving money as well. I dont think they will resume, but re-start flowering. I might be wrong, as I dont know much about re-veg....


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 5, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Got to get really high and then go there and eat!!! I love eating Chinese food when I am high.
> 
> Not sure how far or long they been flowering but maybe do a early chop if its not too early. I could definately understand why he would be upset though. I feel for you bass! Shit if you want I will send you some PLP so you can start something new. Plus its a nice kush strain.


There were 3 new to me strains out there I really wanted to try also...the Gods Gift , Larry OG, and the Querkle.
I am always down for some new strains from friends....


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 5, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I think flowering will start from the beginning, meaning 8+ weeks from today to finish instead of 3-4. I dont have that kind of time here I am afraid, and that was my moving money as well. I dont think they will resume, but re-start flowering. I might be wrong, as I dont know much about re-veg....


I am hoping they do, I would just keep a eagle eye out for any male pre flowers.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 5, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I am hoping they do, I would just keep a eagle eye out for any male pre flowers.


Looks like the Querkle might be making seeds pods as well. I might pull her and see what comes of it.

Gotta go kids bday party. Ill be back on later though.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 5, 2012)

i dont mind seeds at all in my buds! Shit thats all I am growing right now is homemade shit. Its free and its better than the shit they sell in dispensaries here.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 5, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> i dont mind seeds at all in my buds! Shit thats all I am growing right now is homemade shit. Its free and its better than the shit they sell in dispensaries here.


same here. my grow is riu user based atm. nothing from big time seed companies


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 5, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> i dont mind seeds at all in my buds! Shit thats all I am growing right now is homemade shit. Its free and its better than the shit they sell in dispensaries here.


I understand this if you are trying to breed, but doesn't seed production take away from resin production? Doesn't it make the weed less potent because energy is diverted?


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 5, 2012)

I've bought seeds a few times but I gotta say I've got some great strains from the seed fairy and some nice ones from cuts from friends. The seed fairy is my rolldog!

Fixin to try my hand at breeding soon, I saved a herijuana male and he's vegging bit right now. Going to let him get to bangin once I get a flowering spot for him set up. Thinking about cloning him again and flowring him on my patio this fall lol. 

Super Beast looking RIGHT FM! Daaaaamn! Have you decided about her container yet?



berkman858 said:


> I understand this if you are trying to breed, but doesn't seed production take away from resin production? Doesn't it make the weed less potent because energy is diverted?


So it is said, but when growing for personal a few seeds never hurt anyone


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 5, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> I understand this if you are trying to breed, but doesn't seed production take away from resin production? Doesn't it make the weed less potent because energy is diverted?





Shwagbag said:


> So it is said, but when growing for personal a few seeds never hurt anyone


 I don't think too many agree with that i know we had a convo in the 6 few years back about seeded bud being danker n frostier. I know personally my seeded bud is always frostier to the eye.


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 5, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I don't think too many agree with that i know we had a convo in the 6 few years back about seeded bud being danker n frostier. I know personally my seeded bud is always frostier to the eye.


Really? That is interesting and contrary to everything I have heard/read/experienced. That doesn't mean that you are incorrect, but it does present some cause for doubt. 

Anyone else say that seeded herb is danker?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 5, 2012)

Having have seeded dozens of plants i can only speak for my experiences. But having conversated with other growers countless times leaves me on the other side of the fence.


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 5, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Having have seeded dozens of plants i can only speak for my experiences. But having conversated with other growers countless times leaves me on the other side of the fence.


OK, that's cool. This is just the first time I have heard that so it comes as a surprise to me, but I am a rookie so there are a lot things that surprise me.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 5, 2012)

Its all dank to me! lol

I try for no seeds, but every once in awhile I take a cut from someone I shouldn't and get hermified. Only happened once, but I learned my lesson to only take cuts and get seeds from experience growers. Seeds or not, I smoke it and it gets me ripped as shit! lol I've never gotten seeds from my shit and been able to be excited about it. I think I would really like that!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 5, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> I understand this if you are trying to breed, but doesn't seed production take away from resin production? Doesn't it make the weed less potent because energy is diverted?


Nope. That is a myth.


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 5, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Nope. That is a myth.


OK, cool. That's good to know.


----------



## wheels619 (Jun 5, 2012)

i just want to fuck bad bitches.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 5, 2012)

Family bday party was boring and I didnt bring bud with me...I was just watching the clock till I could go home close the shed and smoke


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 6, 2012)

I know there was a article floating around about how seeded buds are more potent. I think maybe Lumi had it or could of been on another site. I personally dont care. Free seeds from fire buds are A.O.K!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 6, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Family bday party was boring and I didnt bring bud with me...I was just watching the clock till I could go home close the shed and smoke


Blaze away bro, enjoy!!!!


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 6, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Blaze away bro, enjoy!!!!


I did am am feeling more relaxed. Tomorrow I will see if the shed can be sealed or ill just leave the top open.


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 7, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I know there was a article floating around about how seeded buds are more potent. I think maybe Lumi had it or could of been on another site. I personally dont care. Free seeds from fire buds are A.O.K!


funny you say that F.M , i have a mate whos mum purposely polinates her plants towards the end of the outdoor skylight grow, not long before she harvests, she always ends up with a few green seeds here and there, maybe a couple of beaut brownies, and the erb is always great to smoke, she has a personal reason for doing this, which i don't completely know. However me and my mate never complain when she throws us a free branch or 2! 
Maybe it has something to do with the calyxs starting to convert to the seeding stage , and maybe they swell with resin for a short time before they actually change?? this is the only reason i can think of


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 7, 2012)

I went to work on the shed last night. I panda film to the outside walls as well now lol. It should be pretty light tight now. I just hope the girls will finish flowering now.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 7, 2012)

I went into the shed this morning and closed it up...still light in there!! WTF!! The floor to walls is leaking all around, there are numerous snags and holes in the pands etc...this is crazy. I am gonna buy expanding foam, and do a 2nd layer of panda on roof for strength to avoid holes.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 7, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> funny you say that F.M , i have a mate whos mum purposely polinates her plants towards the end of the outdoor skylight grow, not long before she harvests, she always ends up with a few green seeds here and there, maybe a couple of beaut brownies, and the erb is always great to smoke, she has a personal reason for doing this, which i don't completely know. However me and my mate never complain when she throws us a free branch or 2!
> Maybe it has something to do with the calyxs starting to convert to the seeding stage , and maybe they swell with resin for a short time before they actually change?? this is the only reason i can think of


I've never noticed a potency issue with any of my strains that have been dusted, but there are other inconveniences relating to pollinated buds. I don't really care to smoke seeds so it makes using a grinder more tedious, and I also presume that yield suffers given more plant energy is spent reproducing than strictly producing flower mass and resin. Logically it makes sense that either yield or quality, or both would be effected by pollination. I know my patients would not be happy with seeds in their smoke because it can be a PITA for some people and it contributes to weight. To a lot of people it matters not, especially if the people smoking your shit like to try new strains engineered by their caregiver!

Good day peeps!


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 7, 2012)

Good morning all my power was out this morning till 20 min ago, gave me time to tinker around in the outdoor grow since I was bored to tears. I canr believe how dependent I am on electricity!


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 7, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Good morning all my power was out this morning till 20 min ago, gave me time to tinker around in the outdoor grow since I was bored to tears. I canr believe how dependent I am on electricity!


Power outages suck! We get inclement weather here frequently, especially in the winter, and I get a few outages per year. We're all so dependent upon it, just going without electricity for a few days would probably ruin our society lol.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 7, 2012)

Shwagbag said:


> Power outages suck! We get inclement weather here frequently, especially in the winter, and I get a few outages per year. We're all so dependent upon it, just going without electricity for a few days would probably ruin our society lol.


yeah and our crops...


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 7, 2012)

My little outdoor girl.

Not a monster like your Sasha. But she will grow up quick


----------



## wheels619 (Jun 7, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> My little outdoor girl.
> 
> Not a monster like your Sasha. But she will grow up quick
> 
> View attachment 2203100View attachment 2203101


damn that clone looks healthy. who rooted that gorgeous thing and got it looking all ballin? lol.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 7, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> damn that clone looks healthy. who rooted that gorgeous thing and got it looking all ballin? lol.


I wouldnt be too quick to take credit 

She had quite a few spider mites on her. Both of them.

Luckily I have a chive plant growing, and it repels them little fuckers


----------



## RambunctiousRadish (Jun 7, 2012)

Hmmm...LOVE seeing healthy babies!!!!!!!


----------



## RambunctiousRadish (Jun 7, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> I wouldnt be too quick to take credit
> 
> She had quite a few spider mites on her. Both of them.
> 
> Luckily I have a chive plant growing, and it repels them little fuckers


I never knew chive plants detour mites. Thanks for the tip! I wonder if it's the pungency?


----------



## RambunctiousRadish (Jun 7, 2012)

Sour Diesel Blueberry sounds really good!


----------



## RambunctiousRadish (Jun 7, 2012)

The mini scrog is precious Girls like little things


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 7, 2012)

RambunctiousRadish said:


> The mini scrog is precious Girls like little things


That's not what she said. lol


----------



## wheels619 (Jun 7, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> I wouldnt be too quick to take credit
> 
> She had quite a few spider mites on her. Both of them.
> 
> Luckily I have a chive plant growing, and it repels them little fuckers


i had them outside vegging cuz the tent isnt running yet. didnt feel like firing the 400 up for so few clones.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jun 8, 2012)

wher in da wurld is Carmino Sandiago 

cuttin across Texas


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 9, 2012)

F.M. asked me to see if any of you folks are in Illinois, Indiana, Ohio, or Pennsylvania.

He is driving out East and wants to meet some of you and puff a bowl if possible. Let me know if you are available and hospitable.

Karma points......


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 9, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> F.M. asked me to see if any of you folks are in Illinois, Indiana, Ohio, or Pennsylvania.
> 
> He is driving out East and wants to meet some of you and puff a bowl if possible. Let me know if you are available and hospitable.
> 
> Karma points......


Damn! Makin a monster trip! I'm sure BC is caring for his ladies. Safe travels FM!


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 9, 2012)

for sure. wish i was back home in NY right now. i'd for sure hook him up. be safe buddy.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 9, 2012)

FM making the rounds!!


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 9, 2012)

Is he on a rollitup tour? lol


----------



## wheels619 (Jun 9, 2012)

u could say that. lol. he drives slower than setting concrete dries so it may take him a while. lmao.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 9, 2012)

I give up. I am gonna cut everything down in the shed and see if it dries to anything worth smoking. It continues to reveg even after all my attempts to light proof. They are getting solid on some plants but not like mature weed, but weird. Anyway the hairs are going away and they are still sticky, but the smell is fading.


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 9, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I give up. I am gonna cut everything down in the shed and see if it dries to anything worth smoking. It continues to reveg even after all my attempts to light proof. They are getting solid on some plants but not like mature weed, but weird. Anyway the hairs are going away and they are still sticky, but the smell is fading.


Sad, sad news. Best of luck trying to salvage what you can.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 9, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Sad, sad news. Best of luck trying to salvage what you can.


Thanx. The longer I let em grow the worse they are getting. I guess Ill do it in the morning.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 9, 2012)

Leaving Cleveland, so far I been high in every state.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 9, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Leaving Cleveland, so far I been high in every state.


Hope you are having fun!


----------



## wheels619 (Jun 12, 2012)

i need to vent.

im tired of people posting about shit they really have no clue about. sheeple is right. those that have a good understanding of whats going on with our government knows that just posting shit on facebook about drug testing people in our country over welfare. making guns harder to purchase and shit like that isnt going to help anything but spread to other sheeple. i mean do u want more of ur tax dollars, potentially millions if not more going to just the drug tests themselves for the people on welfare? not to mention most drugs are out of ur system in days. all they will find is a bunch of pot heads. not to mention guns this guns that? all becuz u saw the post on facebook and thought it was cool to just repost it without thinking it thoroughly thru. our country was founded on the ideas that every citizen should have a firearm to defend his family his home and his country. so why make it harder to legally own firearms? so the asshole criminals that will get guns anyway can have them and u will be theoretically screwed. becuz the response time of police officers is ridiculous. just wait america. the land of the once free. every country thats had a revolution has it about every 200 years or so right? well when is ours going to happen? pretty soon im guessing. cuz i among other smart and well educated individuals along with some government officials that are willing to admit it believe shit is going to hit the fan very soon. just look at whats happening on the other side of the country as we speak. do u think a police state will never happen to u? well u will be sadly mistaken and may find out soon enough that everything u knew and believed was garbage and by then it will be too late to do anything about it. mark my words i see a very grave future for the american people and its not very far off. i mean even other countries look at the U.S. and see us and whats going on in our country as a joke. i will not relinquish any of my firearms and i will die before i do. becuz unlike most people in our country that have never owned or even fired a weopon, i can hit a target at 600+ yards, i can accurately put a full handgun magazine of my 9mm, my .45 and my .22s into a man sized target at roughly 50 yards and can actually plan out the strategic placements of weapons. i will be one of those fighting for our freedom when the time comes. if its needed in bullets and blood then so be it.


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 13, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> .... becuz unlike most people in our country that have never owned or even fired a weopon, i can hit a target at 600+ yards, i can accurately put a full handgun magazine of my 9mm, my .45 and my .22s into a man sized target at roughly 50 yards and can actually plan out the strategic placements of weapons. i will be one of those fighting for our freedom when the time comes. if its needed in bullets and blood then so be it.


So...... I have been watching this:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AH8FWY7ln9A&ytsession=spr8fX2O1YmFsv8UJCF0dXjiYuFuYvhTmBnwo4dmdoIalV9Q270VbyBRCn9AqUBeii8pjBcvJsKAilSsY55D65V75mdRysIjt82gGsXjx9qQkO907d4ocxdhjr18HrE3IL5fIi1LFt_CdbFI1L9pvBw1KJdn-pnspk9Ju8qkLDqZrWjX72uyl4IYOyIk4sRH0fC4yp2Tv9mUwYDBDNvDdgRm9UeDLeV037fAPLIKOW2ZlvBBaB7B9Tm2OEP01j_U_qytuQ3T2bhtRmXMsf3Uetk0BKPYMsmeL-4pIoZgf3Q

And I want a handgun like yesterday. You and me have some talking to do about what I need to get. Hit me up. I am a scared white person, I will admit it. I need to protect myself.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 13, 2012)

i loves my guns!! hehe. i own an HK 9mm and 2 Sig Sauer .45's. also have a Colt AR15, MP4, Remington 300, and a M29.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 13, 2012)

Damn Scoob, you have an arsenal!!


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 13, 2012)

keep a hand gun in the car at all times. always have one on the nightstand in my bedroom. the 300 is really just for out at the farm. the others i keep scattered around the house or take with me when i go to my other homes. i live in Costa Rica most of the year. kinda gotta have it. thank god i've never actually needed them though. 4 champion labradors and a very secure property.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 13, 2012)

Gotta military issue ar-15. With a smoke bomb that came with it. But i'm too scared to post pics. Thought about it but nahhhhh. Never used it, never will probably. I got smaller piece for the issues i may deal with.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 13, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Gotta military issue ar-15. With a smoke bomb that came with it. But i'm too scared to post pics. Thought about it but nahhhhh. Never used it, never will probably. I got smaller piece for the issues i may deal with.


small issues can become big issues real quick. especially down here. not that crime is a big deal here but you never know who you rubbed the wrong way. plus, considering how much coke flows through this small country i'd rather have them and not need them as opposed to need them and not have them. i live by 2 tenants...my finger is the only safety i need and handguns are just supposed to get me to the big guns.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 13, 2012)

I got a Sig Sauer Pro 9MM. Love that piece, it was a match made in heaven between the gun and my hand! 

wheels we need to go shooting. We also need to take berk and bc with us. 

I am home!!! I got home yesterday and ran around like a chicken without a head. I got so much shit to do with the garden. I also got to try berkman's Pineapple Kush he grew. Shit is bomb-dizzle! Fucking smooth ass smoke, even after the first 2 hits on a bowl. Usually after one or two hits the smoke gets harsh but not berks, shit is smooth all the way through. Still needs to cure some but bag appeal and high are AWESOME!!! Taste and smell is there but will only get better with time. Not bad for a Jew who hasnt grown in a very long time! Maybe we can make a strain for berkman called Bagel OG!!!! LOL 

Once again berk, mucho gracias for the smoke bro!!! That is some dank shit you got!

Peace

FM


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 13, 2012)

I am afraid to have a gun and a weed lic, since they wanna make an issue outta that like you must be a criminal if you have both.


----------



## wheels619 (Jun 13, 2012)

they can go fuck themselves. my guns will never leave my side. ive got a 1911 sitting in the nightstand beside my bed and the good stuff in storage. still have like 4 handguns and like 4 rifles at home including the .50 cal in the corner. not to mention the xd subcompact that i carry on me and keep in my car.


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 13, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I got a Sig Sauer Pro 9MM. Love that piece, it was a match made in heaven between the gun and my hand!
> 
> wheels we need to go shooting. We also need to take berk and bc with us.
> 
> ...


This review would look great in my thread, hint hint.


----------



## wheels619 (Jun 13, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> So...... I have been watching this:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AH8FWY7ln9A&ytsession=spr8fX2O1YmFsv8UJCF0dXjiYuFuYvhTmBnwo4dmdoIalV9Q270VbyBRCn9AqUBeii8pjBcvJsKAilSsY55D65V75mdRysIjt82gGsXjx9qQkO907d4ocxdhjr18HrE3IL5fIi1LFt_CdbFI1L9pvBw1KJdn-pnspk9Ju8qkLDqZrWjX72uyl4IYOyIk4sRH0fC4yp2Tv9mUwYDBDNvDdgRm9UeDLeV037fAPLIKOW2ZlvBBaB7B9Tm2OEP01j_U_qytuQ3T2bhtRmXMsf3Uetk0BKPYMsmeL-4pIoZgf3Q
> 
> And I want a handgun like yesterday. You and me have some talking to do about what I need to get. Hit me up. I am a scared white person, I will admit it. I need to protect myself.


what u got in mind? something small something big something semi auto or a revolver? lets do this. lol. any handgun training or shooting?


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 13, 2012)

I used to have a rifle and a handgun, in my stepdads name when I was a teen. They all got taken when he went to prison though. I have never owned one since. I had a felony arrest for assault with a deadly weapon when I was 20 so 19 yrs ago. I was dropped to a misdemeanor i n trial. I beat a guy and broke his ribs with a louie slugger after he car-jacked me. I caught him the next day as cops didnt care...am I legally able to own a gun now???


----------



## wheels619 (Jun 13, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I used to have a rifle and a handgun, in my stepdads name when I was a teen. They all got taken when he went to prison though. I have never owned one since. I had a felony arrest for assault with a deadly weapon when I was 20 so 19 yrs ago. I was dropped to a misdemeanor i n trial. I beat a guy and broke his ribs with a louie slugger after he car-jacked me. I caught him the next day as cops didnt care...am I legally able to own a gun now???


as long as it wasnt a felony ur good. even then u can go to the courthouse to get a waver for the situation.


----------



## wheels619 (Jun 13, 2012)

i have to scrub ma balls to wake up completely. still woke up kinda high.  lol. i want to go shooting now. gotta wait til thursday tho. supposed to take the wifeys 9 year old shooting. lol. he want to try and as long as his hands fit the gun i dont mind. should be interesting.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 13, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> as long as it wasnt a felony ur good. even then u can go to the courthouse to get a waver for the situation.


So it goes by conviction only and not the arrest charge then?


----------



## wheels619 (Jun 13, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> So it goes by conviction only and not the arrest charge then?


yep. only on convictions.


----------



## wheels619 (Jun 13, 2012)

i urge everyone to look into at least getting a smaller caliber revolver like a .38 or something. not a whole lot of kick but enough stopping power to fuck a zombie up if need be and extremely easy to use. not hard to figure out at all. but i strongly urge people to get a big fucking gun too. like a 12 gauge with some birdshot in it. wont kill ur neighbors thru the walls if u miss. lol. if u happen to have an intruder plus a nice pump 12 gauge will only run u about 350 bucks.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 13, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> i urge everyone to look into at least getting a smaller caliber revolver like a .38 or something. not a whole lot of kick but enough stopping power to fuck a zombie up if need be and extremely easy to use. not hard to figure out at all. but i strongly urge people to get a big fucking gun too. like a 12 gauge with some birdshot in it. wont kill ur neighbors thru the walls if u miss. lol. if u happen to have an intruder plus a nice pump 12 gauge will only run u about 350 bucks.


lol only $350, I just dont want cops coming cuz my name is on the MMJ list and the reg gun owner list. I have a cop baton and some swords though...


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 13, 2012)

shotguns and bird or rat shot are great for novice gun users looking for home protection. they are light and easy to handle. if you can spare the money then get an automatic shotgun though. pump action can be an issue for some people in an invasion scenario. 

i've never owned owned a shotgun before but i've had a few other guys tell me that the whole pump action can trip people up under the chaos of a home invasion. i've never been in the scenario where i needed to discharge a firearm for protection. there have been a few times i was happy i had the one in my car though. even though i didn't need it the situation could have escalated. especially the way i am. luckily it didn't though.


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 13, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> what u got in mind? something small something big something semi auto or a revolver? lets do this. lol. any handgun training or shooting?


I think I want a medium sized handgun and an automatic shotgun. I have a bad left shoulder and arm so I think auto is the way to go.

I have shot a .22 rifle a good deal in camp when I was younger but haven't had much practice with handguns.

Can we go this weekend? I think I can do a light to medium sized handgun and since I am right handed that shouldn't bother my left shoulder too much. I will go slowly because I really don't want to fuck my shoulder up, I just got it sort of feeling better...


----------



## wheels619 (Jun 13, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> lol only $350, I just dont want cops coming cuz my name is on the MMJ list and the reg gun owner list. I have a cop baton and some swords though...


is it a collapsible baton? cuz they are a felony just to own let alone use. reserved for law enforcement only due to the devastation that they have been known to cause.


----------



## wheels619 (Jun 13, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> I think I want a medium sized handgun and an automatic shotgun. I have a bad left shoulder and arm so I think auto is the way to go.
> 
> I have shot a .22 rifle a good deal in camp when I was younger but haven't had much practice with handguns.
> 
> Can we go this weekend? I think I can do a light to medium sized handgun and since I am right handed that shouldn't bother my left shoulder too much. I will go slowly because I really don't want to fuck my shoulder up, I just got it sort of feeling better...


hmm. autos are nice less recoil but the cost goes up to about 500 bucks for the cheaper decent ones out here. a 1911 is a nice gun enough weight to it that i can fire it one handed if need be . just kinda rocks lightly in ur hands.  dude go gun shop scoping. fine firearms on la mesa blvd is a good place. great service and knowledge. plus they have great pricing.


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 13, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> hmm. autos are nice less recoil but the cost goes up to about 500 bucks for the cheaper decent ones out here. a 1911 is a nice gun enough weight to it that i can fire it one handed if need be . just kinda rocks lightly in ur hands.  dude go gun shop scoping. fine firearms on la mesa blvd is a good place. great service and knowledge. plus they have great pricing.


Cool, I would rather pay extra so have less recoil. That's how I roll man, check my tent, no expense spared. 

OK, do you want to go to Fine Firearms this weekend? I don't want to buy anything yet, but I should start thinking about what I do want to buy. I like to do research and buy the correct item. Especially something so deadly and expensive.


----------



## wheels619 (Jun 13, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Cool, I would rather pay extra so have less recoil. That's how I roll man, check my tent, no expense spared.
> 
> OK, do you want to go to Fine Firearms this weekend? I don't want to buy anything yet, but I should start thinking about what I do want to buy. I like to do research and buy the correct item. Especially something so deadly and expensive.


im down. we can figure out a time and day. maybe get some grub after and smoke a few bowls. just dont go to a gun shop baked cuz they wont help u. u know safety and all.


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 13, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> im down. we can figure out a time and day. maybe get some grub after and smoke a few bowls. just dont go to a gun shop baked cuz they wont help u. u know safety and all.


I hear ya, let's plan on going there first, then smoke, then grub.

And I am all about safety as well. I will probably go to some gun safety course or whatever is recommended.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 13, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> is it a collapsible baton? cuz they are a felony just to own let alone use. reserved for law enforcement only due to the devastation that they have been known to cause.


I have a baton as well. Its behind my door. It was also behind my door when i got robbed at my old place. Its pretty useless.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 13, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> is it a collapsible baton? cuz they are a felony just to own let alone use. reserved for law enforcement only due to the devastation that they have been known to cause.


yeah it is


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 13, 2012)

I dont wanna go to jail for shooting someone...I guess it doesnt matter what you do though. Ppl will get in trouble no matter what they use to defend themselves. I have only used a weapon once make that 2x (all my other battles were hand to hand, and I won more than my fair share of them even without any fight training). The time I used the bat I was fighting dude and the bat got thrown to me so I used it. Another time my car was being robbed and I brought my gun outside and they shot at me and I shot back. We both missed and the cops never even came.


So it is legal to own a gun but not a telescoping sheet of metal?? Thats logic for ya.


----------



## wheels619 (Jun 13, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I dont wanna go to jail for shooting someone...I guess it doesnt matter what you do though. Ppl will get in trouble no matter what they use to defend themselves. I have only used a weapon once make that 2x (all my other battles were hand to hand, and I won more than my fair share of them even without any fight training). The time I used the bat I was fighting dude and the bat got thrown to me so I used it. Another time my car was being robbed and I brought my gun outside and they shot at me and I shot back. We both missed and the cops never even came.
> 
> 
> So it is legal to own a gun but not a telescoping sheet of metal?? Thats logic for ya.


thats our government for ya. logic is out the window when they get people that have no idea about firearms and weapons making the laws we r forced to abide by.


----------



## wheels619 (Jun 13, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> I hear ya, let's plan on going there first, then smoke, then grub.
> 
> And I am all about safety as well. I will probably go to some gun safety course or whatever is recommended.


im down. that shit sounds fun. i wanna look at AR's anyways.


----------



## wheels619 (Jun 13, 2012)

hey what do u guys think about just making a big ass grow journal for all of us to post in? cuz i post in ur guys shit more than i do my own. not only saying bullshitting but i post more pics in ur guys shit. lol.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 13, 2012)

I am too lazy to start my own journal


----------



## supchaka (Jun 13, 2012)

I've let my 8 year old shoot a .40, just with one round at a time in the magazine though. I didn't want him to have an accidental fire from the recoil.


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 13, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> hey what do u guys think about just making a big ass grow journal for all of us to post in? cuz i post in ur guys shit more than i do my own. not only saying bullshitting but i post more pics in ur guys shit. lol.


Sounds good to me, what do you want to call it?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 13, 2012)

Quick Pic Update: After being gone for 6 days they are as healthy as can be. I have to thank my friend Supchaka for baby sitting my bitches, thanks a million bro, I am grateful for you doing that for me.

E & J Outdoor SCRoG


Skunky Monkey #4: She has some double points in her leaf blades. I love the long skinny leaves she has. I have 2 clones of this and one of them is going outside! She is my favorite of all Skunky Monkeys


Skunky Monkey #3


Skunky Monkey #2


Skunky Monkey #2 and #3


Skunky Monkey #1


Sour Diesel x Blueberry (Mamadude)


Purple Le' Pew


All these plants are in my 2' x 4' tent indoor using a 400 watt HPS. Not going to be much for a 400 watt but enough for me to see what these strains are all about.


Peace

FM


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 13, 2012)

Skunky Monkey #2 and #3 look more indica dom. Those would prolly be my keepers (you know I am indica dominant myself lol)


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 13, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Skunky Monkey #2 and #3 look more indica dom. Those would prolly be my keepers (you know I am indica dominant myself lol)


I like Indica too but lately I been on a Sativa swing. I prefer a Sativa dom hybrid where you get the high effect and then the Indica kicks in later with a body dropping


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 13, 2012)

All those Plants look wonderful bro.

It shall be interesting to see which of the 4 SkunkyMonkeys is the frostiest. One of them is gonna inherit the trait from the Gorilla Grape


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 13, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> All those Plants look wonderful bro.
> 
> It shall be interesting to see which of the 4 SkunkyMonkeys is the frostiest. One of them is gonna inherit the trait from the Gorilla Grape


There are 3 different phenos IMO. Only 2 of mine look the same. I am betting on #4 my favorite one. Nothing like my Jack or Early Skunk. Not sure about frost due to me using a 400. Wish I had a 6 so I can put my 8" Vortex to cool it with a speed controller


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 13, 2012)

I guarantee you there are more than 3 phenos.

You wont be able to tell till they are done.


----------



## wheels619 (Jun 13, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I am too lazy to start my own journal


thats my problem. lol.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 13, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> FLOWERING DAY ONE
> 
> Fitting music for the 1st day of flowering.....
> 
> ...


I just realized Day 1 of Flowering was May 26th so I think the stretch might be over....How many days flowering is that??


----------



## wheels619 (Jun 13, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Sounds good to me, what do you want to call it?


maybe we should start a local co-op or trading system for R.I.U members in our area. lol. but what to call it? hmm.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 13, 2012)

So-Cal Multi Strains Multi Grows or SoCal Wack Pack Growers thread

Shit my plants are on day 19, they will still be stretching. Especially MD


----------



## wheels619 (Jun 13, 2012)

the wolf pack. lol. sorry too much hangover 2. lol.


----------



## wheels619 (Jun 13, 2012)

lets just call it. "HIGH" lol.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 13, 2012)

I got 2 clones of each plant that is flowering. Anyone want any of them??? Let me know.


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 13, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> There are 3 different phenos IMO. Only 2 of mine look the same. I am betting on #4 my favorite one. Nothing like my Jack or Early Skunk. Not sure about frost due to me using a 400. Wish I had a 6 so I can put my 8" Vortex to cool it with a speed controller


Dude, I aint giving you that 6", I need it!!!!!


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 13, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> maybe we should start a local co-op or trading system for R.I.U members in our area. lol. but what to call it? hmm.


*
SoCal RIU Co-Op* a.k.a *SRC *a.k.a.* Stay Rydin Crosseyed*


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 13, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I got 2 clones of each plant that is flowering. Anyone want any of them??? Let me know.


You know I do.


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 13, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> the wolf pack. lol. sorry too much hangover 2. lol.


That movie was blah at best. It was basically a minor rewrite of The Hangover. It was entertaining but barely.


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 13, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> You know I do.


Ahhh yeah!!! You are gonna have a proper garden out back.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 13, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> That movie was blah at best. It was basically a minor rewrite of The Hangover. It was entertaining but barely.


Hence the reason I have yet to see it still.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 13, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> You know I do.


Which ones do you want???

@berk, not a 6" a 600 watt bulb. I only have a 400 and a 1000. I had a 600 but traded it for the 1000. I miss the 600.

I was cleaning out my garage today and my neighbor was outside next to my yard gate spraying bug spray for these red ants. I was smoking a cigarette and he asked me for a light. We started shooting the shit and he said to me, "I noticed you have some yard work going down..." I got nervous and said what yard work. He said, " I been growing weed for 16 years" I had a big shit eating grin on my face. I pulled out my bubbler and packed a PK bowl and smoked with him. He then invited me to his garage to smoke some of his bud and it was nice. I am happy about him and his father smoke bud! That made me feel better. But he did mention to me I need to put a Hoop Cover over it and try to get more plants or shrubs to camo it.

FM


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 13, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Which ones do you want???
> 
> @berk, not a 6" a 600 watt bulb. I only have a 400 and a 1000. I had a 600 but traded it for the 1000. I miss the 600.
> 
> ...


Yay!!! That makes me happy... PK solves all problems. For real, that is great news but also more of what we have been telling you. You need to buy and grow some actual green fencing! Tall growing camo bushes, Google it I am sure you will find alot of info.

P.S. - I bet you just about shit yourself when he brought it up. That also makes me laugh.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 13, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Which ones do you want???
> 
> @berk, not a 6" a 600 watt bulb. I only have a 400 and a 1000. I had a 600 but traded it for the 1000. I miss the 600.
> 
> ...


I want whatever you will give me bro. I need a plant increase, lol.

Which neighbor? The one that looked at you like the antichrist?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 13, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> I want whatever you will give me bro. I need a plant increase, lol.
> 
> Which neighbor? The one that looked at you like the antichrist?


No the other. Him and his father blaze buds! lol real cool dude


----------



## wheels619 (Jun 13, 2012)

fm can i be ur roommate? lol. ill bring my own grow equipment and everything. although u might not want a gigantic 4800 watt bedroom going in ur roommates room. but im willing to loose a 1000 watts just for u. lol.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 13, 2012)

4,800 watts would be purrrrfect for my garage!


----------



## wheels619 (Jun 13, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> 4,800 watts would be purrrrfect for my garage!


 lol. dont tempt me. lmao.


----------



## supchaka (Jun 13, 2012)

Prune the shit out of the fan leaves and let the light thru!


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 13, 2012)

supchaka said:


> Prune the shit out of the fan leaves and let the light thru!


Yes, but only as necessary. Don't do it just to do it. I know pruning is fun but let's have some self control here.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 14, 2012)

supchaka said:


> Prune the shit out of the fan leaves and let the light thru!


Too early for defoliating. Not till at least after week 5. I have done that before and liked the results.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 14, 2012)

Berk these are the things I was telling you about! They are plastic and never die. They cost 1.50 at the pet store where I lived in SD.

View attachment 2212188View attachment 2212189

These plants were defoliated in Week 5 and they yielded nicely

Cougar Kush Grow
View attachment 2212185View attachment 2212187

E & J Grow
View attachment 2212190


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 14, 2012)

i never de-foliate after week 3  but i'm super glad i did!! no popcorn this round only fat heads!

Beautiful plant F.M that would of been a winner for a Christmas tree!! some tinsel on that and a joint on the counter for ol' Santa


----------



## supchaka (Jun 14, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Too early for defoliating. Not till at least after week 5. I have done that before and liked the results.


Depends on the plant, I can't really put a day on it. When there's enough bud leaves to support the plant, it speaks to you.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 14, 2012)

Baby Sasha is starting to spit out pistils


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 14, 2012)

My goal is to grow a 1oz+ plant only using the 150 HPS.


----------



## supchaka (Jun 14, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> My goal is to grow a 1oz+ plant only using the 150 HPS.


Piece of cake dude. I pulled .68 gpw off a 150


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 14, 2012)

supchaka said:


> Piece of cake dude. I pulled .68 gpw off a 150


Nice, what type pf medium> What size box did you use, and what strain?


----------



## mr west (Jun 14, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> My goal is to grow a 1oz+ plant only using the 150 HPS.


should be able to grow a 3 n half oz plant under a 150hps


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 14, 2012)

mr west said:


> should be able to grow a 3 n half oz plant under a 150hps


With no veg time?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 14, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> With no veg time?


I got Cougar Pollen bro!!!! Should let me dust her when the time is ready....Shit that would be a cross of the two plants I just posted. Cougar x Sasha


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 14, 2012)

Flow, I got that covered already. Here is Sasha during Christmas time. I actually won a free set of Bubblebags with this picture. Sasha has been very good to me, the only thing is that I NEVER SMOKED SASHA AT ALL!!!! I was clean for work when I grew her and never smoked her. So I dont even know what her high and capabilities are. Crazy but my boys tell me she is a good smoke and high. We will see in Sept or Oct.

Sasha dressed up for Christmas 2011.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 14, 2012)

I remember that pic, cracks me up. I love how she handles the ornaments and doesnt look stressed from them! I know of few of them at least were sticky when you took em off.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 14, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I remember that pic, cracks me up. I love how she handles the ornaments and doesnt look stressed from them! I know of few of them at least were sticky when you took em off.


She is a trooper bro!!! If you look closely I even had the lights on! Wish you lived near me bass so I can load you up with clones of her!!!


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 14, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> She is a trooper bro!!! If you look closely I even had the lights on! Wish you lived near me bass so I can load you up with clones of her!!!


Me too bro!


----------



## supchaka (Jun 14, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Nice, what type pf medium> What size box did you use, and what strain?


It was the peacock in soil. No veg time and about 16x22" of space


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 14, 2012)

Hey FM, what are those plastic things again? I forgot.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 14, 2012)

they make bubbles in your res. The are like those stone things you have but they never die or fall apart.


----------



## dvs1038 (Jun 14, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> small issues can become big issues real quick. especially down here. not that crime is a big deal here but you never know who you rubbed the wrong way. plus, considering how much coke flows through this small country i'd rather have them and not need them as opposed to need them and not have them. i live by 2 tenants...my finger is the only safety i need and handguns are just supposed to get me to the big guns.



Ur right Scooby, but u screwed it up, U should have said guns r like condoms, I'd rather have one and not need one then need one and not have one. Otherwise ur screwed with child support for 18yrs!!!! Just shoot her, wait, sorry thats not right. I meant use the condom.


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 14, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> they make bubbles in your res. The are like those stone things you have but they never die or fall apart.


Oh yeah, cool. I wanna try those out.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 14, 2012)

Sour Diesel x BB #2 future home. BC99 Genius Pot. LOL I put the 5 gallon Homer Bucket in it so you can see how big it really is.

View attachment 2213458View attachment 2213459

From left to right: DPQ F2, Sour D x BB #2, Fire OG




Look at this fucker chilling. It got whacked with a broom stick.

View attachment 2213461View attachment 2213462

New bag of CoCo I am using $19.00 for 2 cbft bag


Skunky Monkeys
View attachment 2213469


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 14, 2012)

Might have to cover the top of sasha's cage with some netting, to keep butterflies and bugs away.


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 14, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Might have to cover the top of sasha's cage with some netting, to keep butterflies and bugs away.


Don't you have some magic herb like chives or rosemary that he can plant to keep all that shit away?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 14, 2012)

They work to some extent. Im not sure what would keep away the grasshoppers though.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 14, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Don't you have some magic herb like chives or rosemary that he can plant to keep all that shit away?


*Barriers*



[*]Plant the herb horehound (Marrubium vulgare) which is known to repel grasshoppers.
[*]Grasshoppers do not like cilantro which is used by many organic gardeners as a barrier crop.
Plant calendula as a barrier deterrent.
Spray a heavy infusion of garlic oil as a repellent.
Grasshoppers are attracted to monocultures and do not like nitrogen-fixing crops like peas and sweet clover.
Row covers, like Reemay, or screens can be effectively used to keep them from your crops.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 14, 2012)

If you grow an array of standard everyday herbs such as, Chives, Garlic, Rosemary, Oregano, Cilantro, and a few others, you should keep all pests at bay. The cool part is they just have to be growing near your garden.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 14, 2012)

I woulda just assumed a cricket to be a beneficial bug eating the bad ones


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 14, 2012)

Thats a grasshopper


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 14, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Thats a grasshopper


lol I twisted it in my head...

Grasshoppers never eat other insects. They are called herbivores because they eat only plants. Grasshoppers are not picky about the plants they eat. They will eat the grass in your yard and they will eat the crops you have in your field. Usually they eat grasses, leaves and cereals. 


*More input*
Grasshoppers are insects with jaws for them to chew their food. 
They eat carrots,cabage and other plants in your backyard. 
It is also a pest to some farmers since it eats their crops. 
Lettuce, wheat, most vegetables.
Read more: http://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_do_grasshoppers_eat#ixzz1xq2v13Xp
​


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 15, 2012)

Honestly thats the 1st time I really saw a grasshopper that large. What was good is that it wasnt on the plant. It just stayed on the Geo Pot. I spray my outdoor bitches once a week with Neem Oil Extract. Shit works great.

Tomorrow I am going to Lowes to get some herbs to plant around the plants. I need some Milk crates.

Good info on everything.

FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 15, 2012)

Well this is a special weekend for us Fathers, I am wishing all the Fathers out there to have a wonderful Fathers Day Weekend.

Sour Diesel x Blueberry #1


Skunky Monkey #1


Skunky Monkey #2


Skunky Monkey #3


Skunky Monkey #4


PLP


Early Jack


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 15, 2012)

Sour diesel x blueberry.....sour berry....diesel berry....blue diesel....sour blue???

They all look great FM, that PLP is gonna stretch some more prolly from the look of her


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 15, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Sour diesel x blueberry.....sour berry....diesel berry....blue diesel....sour blue???
> 
> They all look great FM, that PLP is gonna stretch some more prolly from the look of her


Diesel Berry is what I like but the real deal name of them is MamaDude. I think they are all done stretching for now, I also added MOAB in the last feeding. This PLP is completely different from my 1st PLP grow. Interesting to see how this comes out. Has to be the Royal Pure Kush pheno cause it doesnt look anything like my Power Skunk.

I been throwing out ideas left and right and I been monitoring my temps in the Garage now during the day and night to see how it is. I might be putting my tent in the Garage, would be easier but nervous about the heat issue. The Winter grow here will be nice for me cause my garage isnt insulated. 

Got any plans bass for the weekend?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 15, 2012)

Your PLP Looks like one I had.

Did you top it?

Stretch should be pretty close to over on it, since it is starting to bud up now.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 15, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Your PLP Looks like one I had.
> 
> Did you top it?
> 
> Stretch should be pretty close to over on it, since it is starting to bud up now.


Yeah she was topped and so was my MD. All the Skunky Monkeys were not topped at all. I also did some light lolipop'n.


----------



## PakaloloHui (Jun 15, 2012)

I can't get over how huge those leaves are on your Skunky Monkey's! Looking fantastic.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 15, 2012)

PakaloloHui said:


> I can't get over how huge those leaves are on your Skunky Monkey's! Looking fantastic.


Thanks bro, I do like them a lot. Lets just hope the smoke and high are good. I decided to germ a Auto Flowering strain..It was a freebie G13 Labs Auto Blueberry. I am going to put it outdoors to see what the sun can do for a Auto! Should be interesting since theres lots of sun hours!


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 15, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Diesel Berry is what I like but the real deal name of them is MamaDude. I think they are all done stretching for now, I also added MOAB in the last feeding. This PLP is completely different from my 1st PLP grow. Interesting to see how this comes out. Has to be the Royal Pure Kush pheno cause it doesnt look anything like my Power Skunk.
> 
> I been throwing out ideas left and right and I been monitoring my temps in the Garage now during the day and night to see how it is. I might be putting my tent in the Garage, would be easier but nervous about the heat issue. The Winter grow here will be nice for me cause my garage isnt insulated.
> 
> Got any plans bass for the weekend?


MamaDude? I have heat issues indoors lol. No plans for the weekend....how about u?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 16, 2012)

Taking the kids swimming at a waterpark tomorrow and then just chill and enjoy Father's Day with my kids. So proud to be a Father!

Peace

FM


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 16, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Taking the kids swimming at a waterpark tomorrow and then just chill and enjoy Father's Day with my kids. So proud to be a Father!
> 
> Peace
> 
> FM


Ahhh quit braggin ya asswipe!


----------



## mane2008 (Jun 16, 2012)

looking great bro I'll have to try and read the rest of this when I get home.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 16, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Taking the kids swimming at a waterpark tomorrow and then just chill and enjoy Father's Day with my kids. So proud to be a Father!
> 
> Peace
> 
> FM


Sounds like fun, gonna be a hot one today, get yer sun-block!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 16, 2012)

mane2008 said:


> looking great bro I'll have to try and read the rest of this when I get home.


Lol where the hell u been mane?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 16, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol where the hell u been mane?


I said the same thing, I am happy he is back though! 

@mane, the last thing I remember you growing was the Tang Dream, Chocolope and Vanilla Kush. I think some querkle strains too. You still growing them trees bro??? If so post some pics here if you like! Good to see you back Mane!

@bass yes bro its a hot one today! I already got 10 gallons of water ready to start watering before I leave to the waterpark! 

@berk, get your ass up here and you can go swimming too!!! I like going high as fuck too cause I feel peaceful in the water when I am high!

Peace

FM


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 16, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I said the same thing, I am happy he is back though!
> 
> @mane, the last thing I remember you growing was the Tang Dream, Chocolope and Vanilla Kush. I think some querkle strains too. You still growing them trees bro??? If so post some pics here if you like! Good to see you back Mane!
> 
> ...


 wish i lived around you man. haha, My nephew told me happy fathers day. I was like huh?? I ain't got no kids lil' boy. He looked at me n said "Oh, well you and auntie need to work on that". lmao


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 16, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> wish i lived around you man. haha, My nephew told me happy fathers day. I was like huh?? I ain't got no kids lil' boy. He looked at me n said "Oh, well you and auntie need to work on that". lmao


Feel proud he said that to you, just means he looks up to you as a Father figure! As for having kids, wait till your ready cause its the BIGGEST responsibility you will ever have!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 16, 2012)

PLP F2s (Cruz cross)


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 16, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> PLP F2s (Cruz cross)
> 
> View attachment 2215287View attachment 2215288View attachment 2215289


Sexy! and as far as kids, ill deal with keeping my nephew and nieces. I am waiting until i got all my shit in line and done doing everything i want to do. Granted we are here post 2012. My bday is dec 22 2012. the end is supposed to be on the 21 so i know i'm going to party like there is no tomorrow.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 16, 2012)

Hell yeah, wish I could be there and blaze some serious trees with ya!!!


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 16, 2012)

Having kids is the hardest and best thing I have ever done!!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 17, 2012)

HAPPY FATHERS DAY TO ALL DADS OUT THERE!!!! Smoke'em if ya got'em!!!

[video=youtube;xJJsoquu70o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xJJsoquu70o&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]

Peace and enjoy your kids, you aint shit without them and dont ever forget that!!!

FM


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 17, 2012)

happy father's day FM. hope you are having a ton of fun with the family. i may be 35 but i'm too much of a child to have a child. lol. much love to my dad though.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 17, 2012)

E & J
View attachment 2216786

Mamadude #2



Fire OG and PLP F2s (I finally put all the PLPs in 1 gallon containers)


----------



## supchaka (Jun 17, 2012)

You forgot that bag too


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 17, 2012)

supchaka said:


> You forgot that bag too


Yeah I realized that this morning when I transplanted them. lol I was seriously stoned off my ass yesterday at your house!!! Had a blast


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 17, 2012)

Damn, Sasha is getting big dude. The whole screen is almost filled!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 17, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Damn, Sasha is getting big dude. The whole screen is almost filled!


Yep and I am at the point of watering every day now! What a pain in the ass.


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 17, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Yep and I am at the point of watering every day now! What a pain in the ass.


Yeah quit your bitching, that monster is gonna have you in smoke for 6 months.


----------



## wheels619 (Jun 17, 2012)

started 2 pineapple expresses today. gonna veg a flat 4x4 screen then 1000hps for flower once filled. then vegging the other while the last tent flowers.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 17, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> started 2 pineapple expresses today. gonna veg a flat 4x4 screen then 1000hps for flower once filled. then vegging the other while the last tent flowers.


Nice, finally got the order huh...So 2 of your PE under one screen??

wheels is growing God's Vagina Bud


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 17, 2012)

Here is the E & J after a few weeks when I got her from wheels

View attachment 2217047
Here she is now...

View attachment 2217048View attachment 2217049View attachment 2217050


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 17, 2012)

http://medcancup.com/san-francisco/buy-tickets/


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 17, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> http://medcancup.com/san-francisco/buy-tickets/


Hella short notice, lol.

Thats next week!!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 17, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Hella short notice, lol.
> 
> Thats next week!!


But its only a 8 hour drive. I drove from here to Jersey. 8 hours no sweat! lol

FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 17, 2012)

Skunky Monkey #4 my fav, the frost is already there nicely!!! She might get hit with Cougar Cum.



Flowering Tent


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 17, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> But its only a 8 hour drive. I drove from here to Jersey. 8 hours no sweat! lol
> 
> FM


Yeah some of us have real jobs.....

That would be sweet if I had known before right this fucking second. What an asshole you are!!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 17, 2012)

A real job is 9-5 M-F not Saturday or Sunday! But than again jewish people work 48 hours in a 24 hour span!!!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 17, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Yeah some of us have real jobs.....
> 
> That would be sweet if I had known before right this fucking second. What an asshole you are!!


I hope you get AIDS and die a horrible death!!! Bro I almost fell on the floor I was laughing so hard when I read that!!! Good one bro!


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 17, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> A real job is 9-5 M-F not Saturday or Sunday! But than again jewish people work 48 hours in a 24 hour span!!!


And we bill for it too!


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 17, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> A real job is 9-5 M-F not Saturday or Sunday! But than again jewish people work 48 hours in a 24 hour span!!!


So.... you want to drive up Friday night? Again, if I knew about this before 10 seconds ago, maybe. Now I don't think I can cuz I just spent a bunch of loot at the Hydro store cuz they were having a big sale and customer appreciation day. House and Garden was there talking about their nutes and giving away free samples. I got about $100 in free H&G nutes. You know I like that... l'chiam!


----------



## wheels619 (Jun 17, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Nice, finally got the order huh...So 2 of your PE under one screen??
> 
> wheels is growing God's Vagina Bud


yeah two under the same screen. gives me a little jump on the veg time with more plants. plus it gives me a nice time line on how many cuts im gonna need next time to have the screen full in two months.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 18, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> So.... you want to drive up Friday night? Again, if I knew about this before 10 seconds ago, maybe. Now I don't think I can cuz I just spent a bunch of loot at the Hydro store cuz they were having a big sale and customer appreciation day. House and Garden was there talking about their nutes and giving away free samples. I got about $100 in free H&G nutes. You know I like that... l'chiam!


I love me some freebies!!!


----------



## fumble (Jun 18, 2012)

Looking awesome man! I love Sasha.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 18, 2012)

what up FM? just thought i'd drop some pics on ya. hope you don't mind.


moved these girls to 12/12 10 days ago. still under MH light and getting veg nutes with a little extra PK from added bloom part B base nute.

View attachment 2218439 View attachment 2218450 View attachment 2218449

View attachment 2218448 View attachment 2218440



these 4 are day 55. i figure another 10-15 days max. "the cheese" is turning out to be real sugary.

View attachment 2218445 View attachment 2218446 View attachment 2218447

View attachment 2218442 View attachment 2218444

View attachment 2218443 View attachment 2218441


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 18, 2012)

Check out my Sasha clone bro.


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 18, 2012)

Awww BC, she's so cute.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 19, 2012)

Scoob, post your pics here all you want especially when you got sexy ass plants like that. Damn that cheese looks so frosty!!! Nice work bro!

@BC damn she is flowering quickly! Is it under the 150? She looks good and like I thought no stretch huh?

Sorry all I havent been around, real busy with Fathers Day and my kids birthday! Damn did I take a hit in my wallet! Who cares, its for my kids and as long as they are happy I am happy!

@fumble, damn woman! Its about time you got over here! Miss you and thanks for dropping by! Gotta have your edibles soon!! lol Hey fumble are you going to the 2012 High Times Canna Cup in San Francisco? Dont be a strange fumble and yes I know you love my Sasha. I got some Sasha crosses for you!!!

I am finally running my 1000 Watt HPS set up now. I went from a 2' x 4' tent to a 6' x 6' tent! Damn is this tent fucking huge! I would run both 400 and 1000 but not during the summer months! I will post some pics of my plants here shortly!

I might make a SD run on thursday! Are we blazing?? Whats the name of our crew berkman? The Crossed Eyed Drivers??? 

Peace

FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 19, 2012)

Quick update on my plants! All flowering plants were under my 400 watt HPS light, starting tonight they will be under the 1000 watt HPS!

Mamadude (Sour D x BB)


Skunky Monkeys (Day 23 Flowering)


Skunky Monkey #4 (Frosty pheno & my fav)


PLP F1 (RPK pheno)


Fire OG (re-veg) 


My Outdoor Grow (Mamadude#2, Fire OG, 4 PLP F2s, DPQ)


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 19, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I might make a SD run on thursday! Are we blazing?? Whats the name of our crew berkman? The Crossed Eyed Drivers???
> 
> Peace
> 
> FM


*SoCal RIU Co-Op* a.k.a *SRC *a.k.a. *Stay Rydin Crosseyed*


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 19, 2012)

When is the next SRC smoke out and where? I am probably cruising down Thursday...


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 19, 2012)

Are you going to be down during the day? I usually take a 2 hour lunch from 11:30-1:30 so if you can schedule your trip to be around my area we can get down.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 19, 2012)

I could prolly ask the wife if I can go up that way, and we can all meet at Berk's


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 19, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> I could prolly ask the wife if I can go up that way, and we can all meet at Berk's


Hahahah you have to ask permission! If you are "allowed" out let me know what time and I will make sure I am available.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 19, 2012)

I would rather not cause I won't be able to stay there long at all due to el perro.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 19, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I would rather not cause I won't be able to stay there long at all due to el perro.


Forgot about the dog.

Hey Berk how is the traffic these days in your neck of the woods?


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 19, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Forgot about the dog.
> 
> Hey Berk how is the traffic these days in your neck of the woods?


It depends which way you are going and at what time. I live real close to work and I don't really travel much during rush hours so I am not the best person to ask.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 20, 2012)

I finally transplanted my Skunky Monkeys from 1 gallon to 3 gallon. Shouldn't skip a beat and I dont like transplanting during Flowering but it seems to be fine when using these fabric pots since they are constantly root pruning themselves.

Here are some pics out of the HPS lighting, I hate HPS pics!

Skunky Monkey #2 (This one seems to be just like Sasha, her pistils are thick and she seems to be flowering faster than the other Skunky Monkeys)


Skunky Monkey #3 (she is in a 1 gallon Dirt Pot in this pic. I transplanted her into a 3 gallon dirt pot)


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 20, 2012)

Please come check out my friends thread! Real good bro! He babysitted my plants when I was gone and he is a real good friend of mine!

Supchaka is real good peeps!
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/515210-supchakas-growing-weed-style-wattage-8.html


----------



## supchaka (Jun 20, 2012)

Hah I had a feeling you must have asked people to look at my thread! I had a small following before when I was a 12/12'r


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jun 20, 2012)

Hahahah you have to ask permission! If you are "allowed" out let me know what time and I will make sure I am available.
called respect 

who is el perro -you got a dog - id like to see it


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 20, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> @BC damn she is flowering quickly! Is it under the 150? She looks good and like I thought no stretch huh?
> 
> 
> 
> FM



The Sasha that I have flowering now is under the 150. She was put in 12/12 on 6/5. So she has only been in there for 2 weeks.

Here is Day 1 on 6/5



And last night, day 14 12/12


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 20, 2012)

Dwezelitsame said:


> Hahahah you have to ask permission! If you are "allowed" out let me know what time and I will make sure I am available.
> called respect
> 
> who is el perro -you got a dog - id like to see it


Nah, that's called BULLSHIT. I aint asking for permission, ever. I am an adult damnit, at least that's what I tell myself.

Here is a pic of the little girl:


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 20, 2012)

Maybe that is why you are scared of commitment. Afraid of losing a part of yourself to a significant other.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 20, 2012)

Ay Berk, your nickname should be Brillo, cause you are abrasive as fuck. Lol

Fuckin east coast attitude. lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 20, 2012)

All jokes aside, usually I "ask" to go places because it is nicer than "Telling" her what I am doing. 

I usually end up doing what I want.. for the most part.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 20, 2012)

Pretty much bill. I always aski, i mean i guess im just a gentleman but if she's says no. i'd probably go anyway, and if i didn't i'd have something else go my way in the end. usually. its more about understanding than rules.


----------



## fumble (Jun 20, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Nah, that's called BULLSHIT. I aint asking for permission, ever. I am an adult damnit, at least that's what I tell myself.
> 
> Here is a pic of the little girl:


Love the little girl


----------



## fumble (Jun 20, 2012)

You know I'm always lurking F.M. lol. Girls are looking great. Wish I could come down and roll with the S.R.C. hehehe

Hey, is that you know who's Mamadude? Or was his yours? In love with her.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 20, 2012)

fumble said:


> You know I'm always lurking F.M. lol. Girls are looking great. Wish I could come down and roll with the S.R.C. hehehe
> 
> Hey, is that you know who's Mamadude? Or was his yours? In love with her.


Mine fumble and I am pollinating her with some Cougar Kush pollen. Got to replenish my MD beans supply. Also the Skunky Monkeys I am growing is Sasha crossed with Gorilla Grape.

@ the fellas: when I was married I did have to ask for permission BUT, sometimes its just easier to get out of the dog house then get in the dog house. Hope you guys catch my drift on that one! lol. 

Its a hot one today, I am on the brink of flipping on the damn A/C.

Peace

FM


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 20, 2012)

Fm, you are not sure about the use of a/c on this hot day?? You are a brave and tough man!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 20, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Fm, you are not sure about the use of a/c on this hot day?? You are a brave and tough man!


I got shallow pockets bro!!! So I tolerate the shit out of it to save money so I can run my indoor. Its 95F right now outside and climbing, I have all my windows shut and try to keep the previous nights cool air in the house. I wake up very early so I usually close all windows around 6:30 am. That usually keeps my house at 75F till about this time during the day when the heat just creeps everywhere! I ran my A/C 3 times since I lived here and my goal was to run it ZERO times! lol


----------



## supchaka (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm waiting for pics of the new setup. Sitting in this place with my mom just browsing the interwebs!


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 20, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Ay Berk, your nickname should be Brillo, cause you are abrasive as fuck. Lol
> 
> Fuckin east coast attitude. lol


You say abrasive, I say brutally honest. Others usually say abrasive too but I still think everyone is wrong. 

Oh and you are correct about the east coast attitude when it comes to shit like humor and that will never change. I love verbally shitting on people, makes me feel alive.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 20, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I got shallow pockets bro!!! So I tolerate the shit out of it to save money so I can run my indoor. Its 95F right now outside and climbing, I have all my windows shut and try to keep the previous nights cool air in the house. I wake up very early so I usually close all windows around 6:30 am. That usually keeps my house at 75F till about this time during the day when the heat just creeps everywhere! I ran my A/C 3 times since I lived here and my goal was to run it ZERO times! lol


I totally understand. My house has no insulation, and gets to 87* with the a/c on on hot days. It has gotten to 95* with the a/c off and doors/windows shut. I cant afford it, but I cant afford to die either!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 20, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> You say abrasive, I say brutally honest. Others usually say abrasive too but I still think everyone is wrong.
> 
> Oh and you are correct about the east coast attitude when it comes to shit like humor and that will never change. I love verbally shitting on people, makes me feel alive.


No worries man. It was more an observation, it doesnt bother me really, but im sure you have hurt a lot of people's feelings, lol.

So whats the plan for tomorrow??


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 20, 2012)

Seriously I am coming down, I got a lot of errands to run in SD so I plan on getting there early. Wheels text me saying he has shit to do tomorrow. So can I stop by your pad BC??? I got some candy from thy neighbor! We are going to get seriously high tomorrow so rest your lungs!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 20, 2012)

Here you go Supchaka, my half ass set up. Not much but my 1000 watt HPS, 8" Cool Tube, 8" Vortex 747 CFM and a small fan inside. I am venting out the window for now but would like some assistance with exhausting in my attic.



My Favorite Skunky Monkey #4. I am becoming a sativa fan of lately and I am praying to the ganja gods this is a heavy sativa dom smoke. It seems this plant has a lot of trichs everywhere and I love the skinny long leaves. Her smell is sweet pineapple with a hint of melon. I want to smoke it now. I am hoping for some good quality smoke with these Skunky Monkeys. 

*Skunky Monkey #4 Flowering Day 24 *



I am thinking I should dust some Cougar pollen on this one. Maybe on a few lower branches..hmmmmm

Peace

FM


----------



## supchaka (Jun 20, 2012)

Well you better get cracking if u wanna pollinate, the sooner the better man and there's tons of eager hair there!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 20, 2012)

Results will be very unpredictable..

Both are unstabilized F1 crosses..


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 20, 2012)

BTW I think you forgot how frosty sasha was.

Skunky Munky # 4 def has the sativa leaves of her Father

Here is some info on the Gorilla Grape


*Strain Name*Gorilla GrapeCrossPurple Urkle x Double Purple Doja*Breeder*Outlaw GeneticsSpecieMostly Sativa*Flowering Time*60-70 daysDifficultyBeginnerExtraVery High Quality Strong Smell
 
Gorilla Grape is a lovely plant to grow. This hybrid is far easier to grow then the finicky Urkle cut. However this pheno is Urkle dominant in that it stays relatively short which makes for really tight nodes and she won't compete for canopy light like other more vigorous hybrids. Another trait she shares with Urkle is she vegges slow compared to other Outlaw gear. No big deal...its the reward from growing this plant that matters.
Gorilla Grape gets really dense. Resin production starts early and the smell is of musky earthy grape....it honestly smells like a cork from some fine grape aged wine. i've grown this plant since last summer and i might have to crack into another pack of these that i have to find some other phenos. i can always taste this plant when i am growing it because the flavor is that memorable.
Strain Description
These nuggets are a mosaic of chartreuse and indigo calyxes, harmonious branches of burnt-orange pistils, and dense plains of creamy trichomes. They smell like a bouquet of fresh spearmint, rosemary, and patchouli.

Medicinal Use
Gorilla Grape is an effective, natural alternative for treating: Alzheimer's Disease, Asthma, ADD, ADHD, Tourette's Syndrome and Diabetes; it may also replace anti-spasmatics, anti-inflammatories and anti-convulsants; and work to increase focus, concentration and creativity.

Effects
In a distinctive burst of berry taste, this strain delivers a poignant purple effervescence. In low dosages, Gorilla Grape is inspirational, but the effects grow more sedative as it increases.


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 20, 2012)

Great info BC. Where did you find that?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 20, 2012)

I have about 13 different gorilla grape crosses but nothing strait from outlaw, im hoping with him 
being back there will be some good gear in the near future!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 21, 2012)

i had 2 GG males. 1 of them was used as the father for the Stank Ape, and the Skunky Monkey.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 21, 2012)

I took the Cougar out of his cage and he went crazy!!!!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;JwUfP9RkRs8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JwUfP9RkRs8&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## berkman858 (Jun 21, 2012)

Very nice covering of triches.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 21, 2012)

what up fellas? here's the 6 girls that are going into flower as soon as i pull those plants out and put them into darkness. schedule is a little off cause these are going in only 3 weeks after i just put 6 other in there. oh well. been pulling them out during the day as i do some work on the tents getting the new 3hp chiller setup and some new toys installed.


View attachment 2222074 View attachment 2222075


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 21, 2012)

Damn that Cougar would have been a safety or a linebacker lol. Wonder if he was able to finish him off, a pretty sizable opponent.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 21, 2012)

Shwagbag said:


> Damn that Cougar would have been a safety or a linebacker lol. Wonder if he was able to finish him off, a pretty sizable opponent.


Lets hope my Cougar Male Pollen is as aggressive as the real deal Cougar fucking up some prey!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 21, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Great info BC. Where did you find that?


The internet


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 21, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> The internet


asshole........ where in particular or just a google search?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 21, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> asshole........ where in particular or just a google search?


http://cannanetics.com/index.php?option=com_k2&view=item&id=600:gorilla-grape&Itemid=149&lang=en


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 21, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> http://cannanetics.com/index.php?option=com_k2&view=item&id=600:gorilla-grape&Itemid=149&lang=en


Wow, those pics look great. I want to grow some of that next time. How about 2 Sasha and 2 Gorilla Grape?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 21, 2012)

I dont have the straight Gorilla Grape anymore, I only had two males.

You need to learn how to read...

I have Sasha x Gorilla grape = Skunky Monkey

And Purple le Pew x Gorilla Grape = Stank Ape

You are more than welcome to grow either of them though.


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 21, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> I dont have the straight Gorilla Grape anymore, I only had two males.
> 
> You need to learn how to read...
> 
> ...


Hey fuck you, I can read, I just don't remember too well. Something about short term mem..... I forget. 

Either of those strains sounds good to me.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 22, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> what up fellas? here's the 6 girls that are going into flower as soon as i pull those plants out and put them into darkness. schedule is a little off cause these are going in only 3 weeks after i just put 6 other in there. oh well. been pulling them out during the day as i do some work on the tents getting the new 3hp chiller setup and some new toys installed.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2222074 View attachment 2222075


Pic on the right looks like a Star Shaped Plant!!! Very nice plants Scoob, keep me posted on them!

Man did I smoke a lot of weed today! My lungs are going to be sore! So beat and tired

FM


----------



## Kaendar (Jun 22, 2012)

Looking good man!! and those skunky monkeys are gonna turn out looking like Redwood Kush probably.. freakin awesome man I love ur bud porn!! Too bad u live so far I would love to get some of that when its finished but oh well.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 22, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> Looking good man!! and those skunky monkeys are gonna turn out looking like Redwood Kush probably.. freakin awesome man I love ur bud porn!! Too bad u live so far I would love to get some of that when its finished but oh well.


Thanks Kaender for the kind words. I too am excited about these Skunky Monkeys, its going to be a long wait cause I want to smoke them so bad! lol


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 22, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Thanks Kaender for the kind words. I too am excited about these Skunky Monkeys, its going to be a long wait cause I want to smoke them so bad! lol


anything with Skunk in it i say  pure filth.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 22, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Pic on the right looks like a Star Shaped Plant!!! Very nice plants Scoob, keep me posted on them!
> 
> Man did I smoke a lot of weed today! My lungs are going to be sore! So beat and tired
> 
> FM


lol, after i took the picture i though you guys might think it was one big plant so i took the other one and seperated the pots a little. 

they are going into flower in the next few days. just finishing off the other ones.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 23, 2012)

He is a weekend update:

Outdoor SCRoG

Before the tuck
View attachment 2224300

After the tuck
View attachment 2224301

Skunky Monkey #4 Flowering Day 27 (Smells exactly like freshly squeezed Grapefruit)

View attachment 2224302View attachment 2224304View attachment 2224303


Mamadude Flowering Day 27 (She has a rotten stank) 
View attachment 2224305

My bubbler is loaded for some late night action!!!

View attachment 2224306View attachment 2224307

Good night all

Peace
FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 23, 2012)

2nd one I killed since she has been outside!

Leaf Hopper or something else????


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 23, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> 2nd one I killed since she has been outside!
> 
> Leaf Hopper or something else????
> 
> View attachment 2224311


maybe a grasshopper? cricket maybe? plant looks daaaaaamn good.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 23, 2012)

It's a leafhopper bro. Gonna have to spray sasha with neem


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 23, 2012)

I havent seen that bug yet, found a praying mantis today though.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 23, 2012)

looking great FM. i wish i could grow outdoors. just pointless where i am. i've tried and tried but always get PM, mold, bud rot. just too humid.


----------



## fumble (Jun 23, 2012)

all I have to say is mmmmmmmmm........


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 24, 2012)

Leaf hopper  Part of the grass hopper family


----------



## wheels619 (Jun 24, 2012)

so ive figured out how im going to set the tents up.  im going to get a 3x3 flood table so i dont have to pull the plants out to water them.. im going to put as many clones in it as i can in 3 gallon smart pots and im going to hang a 4x4 screen hanging from the tent rails with ratchet ropes like what i use for my light to set the screen hight so it is adjustable. i figure with roughly 7-9 clones in the bad bitch vegging under the 400 i should fill the screen up in about a month then swith to the 1000 for flower. then do the same with the other tent.  any thoughts?

oh and bc and berkman u should roll by my casa tomorrow. the fam is out of town and i have the whole house to myself.


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 24, 2012)

I would come through but I have to watch what I spend and that includes gas. I will be able to come through next weekend for sure.


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 24, 2012)

Alright, I turned in some rewards points for gas so I can go down to wheels' place. 

BC - your clones are going to be down there today so come through.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 24, 2012)

damn, can i come! I got weed!


----------



## TheNaturalist (Jun 24, 2012)

Wow this thread grows fast, I love this outdoor scrog! keep up the good work brotha! \


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks Nat, and glad to have you around. 

Here is a pic of her stalk, when she is done I am going to drill through her and make a pipe out of it! 


Are Spiders OK to have around your plants? I dont like killing them cause I know they chow down on bugs. Should I kill him or leave him?


My 1st attempt of ISO, not sure how it smokes but I will let you all know soon.
View attachment 2226405


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 24, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> so ive figured out how im going to set the tents up.  im going to get a 3x3 flood table so i dont have to pull the plants out to water them.. im going to put as many clones in it as i can in 3 gallon smart pots and im going to hang a 4x4 screen hanging from the tent rails with ratchet ropes like what i use for my light to set the screen hight so it is adjustable. i figure with roughly 7-9 clones in the bad bitch vegging under the 400 i should fill the screen up in about a month then swith to the 1000 for flower. then do the same with the other tent.  any thoughts?
> 
> oh and bc and berkman u should roll by my casa tomorrow. the fam is out of town and i have the whole house to myself.


If you are going to have a bunch of clones vegging for a month I dont think you should add a screen till a week or two before you flip the switch. But thats my opinion.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 24, 2012)

I hate spiders


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 24, 2012)

PLP F2s going into Flowering tomorrow. They are bigger than I wanted them to be.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 24, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> damn, can i come! I got weed!


get your ass out here man.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 24, 2012)

This is my last attempt of trying to grow an auto flowering strain. Lets see what G-13 Labs got. I am officially 0 for 4 on Autos.

Blueberry Auto Outdoor


My PLP has big trichs!!!


My tent 5 minutes before lights on. I am so happy and cant wait to smoke my own shit!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 24, 2012)

i had a NL auto from g13. was highly disappointed in growth. so much so i cut it 3 weeks early.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 24, 2012)

Speaking of Auto's, here are some Hindu Kush x AK-47 x Lowryder autos that my bud is flowering outside right now.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 24, 2012)

Here is what I used to make the ISO

View attachment 2226521

I smoked some on Super Silver Haze, it was excellent and pretty smooth. Feeling nice!!!
View attachment 2226524

Smoked some on the skillet and it hit my dome hard! Made me have to sit back on the couch for a minute! WOW
View attachment 2226525


----------



## supchaka (Jun 24, 2012)

Id pull sasha back thru the screen one more time since you got room! I havent smoked at all in days, just not feeling it.


----------



## greenlikemoney (Jun 24, 2012)

My PLP has big trichs!!!
View attachment 2226433

My tent 5 minutes before lights on. I am so happy and cant wait to smoke my own shit!!!
View attachment 2226434[/QUOTE]


Those look awesome F. M. You and 'chaka can definitely grow some pretty girls.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 24, 2012)

supchaka said:


> Id pull sasha back thru the screen one more time since you got room! I havent smoked at all in days, just not feeling it.


Understandable man. Hope you are doing ok.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks green$, we are making some pretty good crosses!!!

@chaka, I will see where she is in 2 weeks, I am hoping and praying to the Sun Gods she will be Flowering SOON!!! I think you should smoke a bowl and let loose a little! Hit me up if you want to chill and blaze some ISO, Hash, Weed Bowls, all in one!

@T, I have failed trying to grow some of G-13 Labs Pineapple Express. I had a clone of it and a seed of it. Hopefully my boy wheels has some luck running their beans! I would like to redeem myself with a PE clone.

So excited right now, I am high as fuck and I am taking my son fishing tomorrow! Love spending quality time with the little ones!

Peace

FM


----------



## fumble (Jun 24, 2012)

......................


----------



## fumble (Jun 24, 2012)

Like like like like like




F.M.I.L.Y said:


> PLP F2s going into Flowering tomorrow. They are bigger than I wanted them to be.
> 
> View attachment 2226427View attachment 2226428


----------



## fumble (Jun 24, 2012)

You know I am in love with a girl now.


----------



## wheels619 (Jun 24, 2012)

so i may have gotten really fucking high and started 14 stank apes and 20 skunky monkeys. lol. fucking berkman and ur getting me fucking ripped earlier got me all pissed cuz those fucking PE seeds are taking forever... 

on a side note my dog has been sleeping since u left. lmao.


----------



## wheels619 (Jun 24, 2012)

fumble said:


> You know I am in love with a girl now.


so im thinking thats a good thing right? unless ur a female cuz then it would just be fucking awesome.  lol.


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 24, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> so i may have gotten really fucking high and started 14 stank apes and 20 skunky monkeys. lol. fucking berkman and ur getting me fucking ripped earlier got me all pissed cuz those fucking PE seeds are taking forever...
> 
> on a side note my dog has been sleeping since u left. lmao.


Hahahah that's pretty funny. Sorry bro it's bad news when I have tons of weed cuz everyone is getting FUCKED UP.

Duke and Isis had lots of fun today, Isis slept pretty much all of the way back here and when she got home, she ate, and went back to sleep. She just woke up and gave me the look to take her out. I am glad they got along so well, I will bring her down next time.

Isn't this funny that we are talking about the thing that FM is allergic to in his own thread? Ahh fuck em....


----------



## wheels619 (Jun 24, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Hahahah that's pretty funny. Sorry bro it's bad news when I have tons of weed cuz everyone is getting FUCKED UP.
> 
> Duke and Isis had lots of fun today, Isis slept pretty much all of the way back here and when she got home, she ate, and went back to sleep. She just woke up and gave me the look to take her out. I am glad they got along so well, I will bring her down next time.
> 
> Isn't this funny that we are talking about the thing that FM is allergic to in his own thread? Ahh fuck em....


bahahaha. it sucks. allergies get me oo everynow and then but its normally from fresh cut grass. duke is dreaming that he is running now. its tripping me out. lmao. i wonder how many of these seeds will actually work. fuckin PE.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 24, 2012)

She is a girl, a good girl at that! Fumble makes some bomb ass "LOOKING" edibles. I say looking cause I never tried them. Hey fumble remember when you cut the shit out of your arm? How is it? 

@berkman, I am trying to find a dog that will live outside 24/7 so it can protect my garden. 

I got my sons fishing gear ready and packed for tomorrow, I am thrilled to have some father son bonding time. I rolled a Blunt with ISO for tomorrow too.

Peace

FM


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 24, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> bahahaha. it sucks. allergies get me oo everynow and then but its normally from fresh cut grass. duke is dreaming that he is running now. its tripping me out. lmao. i wonder how many of these seeds will actually work. fuckin PE.


Yeah I get allergies but I don't know from what in particular, probably just pollen. Get em Duke!

PE sucks, you should try some PK!


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 24, 2012)

what up fellas. sounds like you had a good day. wish i could have made it. maybe someday in the future.

just started trimming. first plant. maybe 5 zips total. still got 3 more to go.

View attachment 2227040 View attachment 2227039

View attachment 2227038 View attachment 2227037


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 24, 2012)

Damn Scoob that is lovely!!! Excellent work Scoob, keep me posted on how she smokes!!! Whats next for ya after this?

Peace

FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 24, 2012)

Sweet Jesus


View attachment 2227055


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 24, 2012)

Good looking buds Scooby, you prolly said earlier, but what strain is that?


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 24, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Sweet Jesus


Dude, don't be fooled. Scooby pulls these tricks all the time, those are actually tiny little scissors. It makes the buds look giant. It's like when you get a girl with small hands to hold your cock, it makes it look huge!


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 24, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Damn Scoob that is lovely!!! Excellent work Scoob, keep me posted on how she smokes!!! Whats next for ya after this?
> 
> Peace
> 
> FM


thanks man. i'll keep you posted. 

gonna be busy. lol. 3 more plants to trim up. got 6 girls in flower right now; amnesia haze. moving another 6 in there tomorrow; sour diesel. 12 total under 2 600w bulbs and some supplemental UV lights. gotta dry these girls out; do some final trimming and and jar them up. then get to work on my bubble. some killer sugar leaf coming off these girls right now. super stoked.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 24, 2012)

Thats why my chick doesnt have hands....She makes me feel like John Holmes!!! Ever see that movie Wonderland with Val Kilmer


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 24, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Sweet Jesus


that pic is still without the two big buds that are in the tray with my iPod. 



bassman999 said:


> Good looking buds Scooby, you prolly said earlier, but what strain is that?


thanks man. that's sour diesel. thought it was cheese originally. never grew cheese before. after i checked the freezer i realized i grabbed the wrong seed back. welcome surprise though. i love sour.



berkman858 said:


> Dude, don't be fooled. Scooby pulls these tricks all the time, those are actually tiny little scissors. It makes the buds look giant. It's like when you get a girl with small hands to hold your cock, it makes it look huge!


lol...never heard of that with the small hands before. you speaking from experience?


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 24, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> lol...never heard of that with the small hands before. you speaking from experience?


Hahahah ya caught me, I am the only Jew with a small dick.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 25, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Hahahah ya caught me, I am the only Jew with a small dick.


lmao...you didn't even try. you could have "wiggled" your way out of that one...


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 25, 2012)

Sour D from where?


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 25, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Thats why my chick doesnt have hands....She makes me feel like John Holmes!!! Ever see that movie Wonderland with Val Kilmer


You took it too far, you want to get jerked off by stump hand girl? Gross! That stump is only good for one thing...


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 25, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Sour D from where?


I got the seeds a few years back from a good friend up in Sonoma who breeds.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 25, 2012)

Just got home from fishing with my son, it was awesome. He even caught a fish. It was a real cool father son event, I will be going fishing a lot more now.


We were way up in the mountains, it was 19 degrees cooler in the mountains than my home. 



My son's catch of the day!!! Hell yeah!!!


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 25, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Just got home from fishing with my son, it was awesome. He even caught a fish. It was a real cool father son event, I will be going fishing a lot more now.
> 
> We were way up in the mountains, it was 19 degrees cooler in the mountains than my home.
> 
> My son's catch of the day!!! Hell yeah!!!


very cool FM. nice way to spend the day with your kid man. nice largemouth too. i grew up light tackle and fly fishing for trout, smallmouth, largemouth, pickeral, pike, catfish, perch, etc... still get out when i'm home sometimes. mostly sportfishing and billfishing now though. going for the big ones...1000lbs+


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 25, 2012)

hell yea! are you gonna cook em and if so how? or do you guys have to release fish there or by choice.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 25, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> very cool FM. nice way to spend the day with your kid man. nice largemouth too. i grew up light tackle and fly fishing for trout, smallmouth, largemouth, pickeral, pike, catfish, perch, etc... still get out when i'm home sometimes. mostly sportfishing and billfishing now though. going for the big ones...1000lbs+


next time your in the carolina's you gotta take me fishing. Never been but have been an avid couch wrangler since my teens, love watching it on tv, lol.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks Scoob, there is a lot of chee$e when you go after the 1K + lbs...

@T, we just catch and release. Thats my son's choice not mine!!! 

It was awesome seeing my son reel a fish in! He had such a smile from ear to ear. Little guy is knocked out now, we were up at 4 am. I am beat too, maybe a nice cat nap now!!!

Peace

FM


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 25, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> hell yea! are you gonna cook em and if so how? or do you guys have to release fish there or by choice.


i never ate bass growing up but when i went to school out in AZ i had some friends who would eat it. i never tried it though. doesn't have much meat on it. you guys eat them FM?



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> next time your in the carolina's you gotta take me fishing. Never been but have been an avid couch wrangler since my teens, love watching it on tv, lol.


this time next year we'll plan something. maybe get FM to come out...lol. it;'s hard right now cause i'm only in the carolinas twice this year for tournaments. i get in, fish 1-2 practice days and then the tourney. we'll plan something for sure next year. bring some of your friends along and we'll have a blast.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 25, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Thanks Scoob, there is a lot of chee$e when you go after the 1K + lbs...


you can get on some bluefin/bigeye tuna boats out of the carolinas and north of there all the way up to the cape and maine for pretty cheap. those slobs get up over 1000lbs.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 25, 2012)

I eat any and all fish  . i prefer mine fried or grilled.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 25, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I eat any and all fish  . i prefer mine fried or grilled.


we release all billfish (unless it's a record or a kill tourney). we keep wahoo, dorado, and tuna...but only enough to eat that day or the next.


----------



## wheels619 (Jun 25, 2012)

so i found something kinda interesting. 
https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/6592-get-harvest-every-2-weeks.html
i now need 2 1000 hps, 1 bedroom, a nice cloner and a nice t5. everything else i have.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 25, 2012)

Al b used to be the shit on here.thats is how my sog was modeled after just on a smaller scale and in soil.


----------



## fumble (Jun 25, 2012)

So glad you were able to spend the day with your son F.M. Treasure it. They grow so fast.


----------



## wheels619 (Jun 25, 2012)

dude he gets all detailed in his shit. lol. im loving it. im on the 5th page and cant stop.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 25, 2012)

The Fairy came today!! Thanx a lot!!

FM thats so cool that he caught a fish, I bet he was almost as excited as you were for him!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 25, 2012)

@Scoob, I am like T but I dont eat Catfish no more. If you ever catch some Rainbow Trout you must EAT IT! Thats what I was fishing for today with some Trout Power Bait, but we caught Bass with it only. Guy next to us caught about 4 Trout and 2 Rainbow Trout. I actually asked him if he would give me one and he said NO. LOL I dont blame him.

@fumble, did everything work out with the deal??? Keepin my fingers crossed for you! Yes they do grow up very fast, sometimes its scary how fast!!



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I eat any and all fish  . i prefer mine fried or grilled.


I am with ya T but being in the Navy killed the whole Catfish thing for me. Thats all they ever made on the ships and it got old real quick so I dont eat it no more.


wheels619 said:


> so i found something kinda interesting.
> https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/6592-get-harvest-every-2-weeks.html
> i now need 2 1000 hps, 1 bedroom, a nice cloner and a nice t5. everything else i have.


You need to get something running soon!!! Someone like you can do that easily cause your bills are so CHEAP!!! Lucky fucker


bassman999 said:


> Seed Fairy came today!! Thanx a lot!!
> 
> FM thats so cool that he caught a fish, I bet he was almost as excited as you were for him!


I was very proud more than anything. Seeing my son pull that fish out made all my problems disappear and it felt fucking great! Something I will cherish for the rest of my life!!!

Ok, well tonight is going to be a feeding night. Since I have everything in 3 gallon Dirt Pots means I am burning through water. I dont water like others, I pretty much flush feed every watering! Crazy but the shit works, called Making It Rain.

I will post pics after I am done feeding them.

Peace

FM


----------



## fumble (Jun 25, 2012)

Hey, I know someone else who loved to make it rain


----------



## fumble (Jun 25, 2012)

Went very well today, will pm you later

..........wouldn't let me post, said I had to wait 30 seconds. So I took a hit. Still wasn't enough time, so I took another one


----------



## wheels619 (Jun 25, 2012)

yeah right cheap bills. lmao. my power was 400 bucks a few months ago before i shut everything down. but now with the sis gone and her computer and all the tv not running constantly should save some cash. 1000 gonna cost me another 100 bucks to run cuz of the power tier im in.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 25, 2012)

Heres a like to my purple goodness!

https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/398053-seed-collectors-thread-769.html

Yum


----------



## wheels619 (Jun 25, 2012)

now if i could only get bc99 to post some of my pics and ill be good. always lagging. its like he smokes weed or something. lol.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 25, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> i never ate bass growing up but when i went to school out in AZ i had some friends who would eat it. i never tried it though. doesn't have much meat on it. you guys eat them FM?
> 
> 
> 
> this time next year we'll plan something. maybe get FM to come out...lol. it;'s hard right now cause i'm only in the carolinas twice this year for tournaments. i get in, fish 1-2 practice days and then the tourney. we'll plan something for sure next year. bring some of your friends along and we'll have a blast.


My lil bro can make some mean fish tacos with his bass.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 25, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> now if i could only get bc99 to post some of my pics and ill be good. always lagging. its like he smokes weed or something. lol.


Where do you want me to post them??


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 25, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I eat any and all fish  . i prefer mine fried or grilled.


What about Sushi?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 25, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> you can get on some bluefin/bigeye tuna boats out of the carolinas and north of there all the way up to the cape and maine for pretty cheap. those slobs get up over 1000lbs.


What ab out the west coast?

Any idea what they got out there?


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 25, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> What about Sushi?


did somebody say sushi? doesn't get any fresher...


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 25, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> did somebody say sushi? doesn't get any fresher...
> 
> View attachment 2228442 View attachment 2228443


I would grub on that for sure!!


----------



## supchaka (Jun 25, 2012)

Lol I actually recall a story about some old asian dude that ate fresh fish and had some worms in his brain. Fish used for sushi has to be dropped to like freezing temperature to kill the shit festering in the meat. So I'm pretty sure it's not safe to eat it right out of the water!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 25, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> did somebody say sushi? doesn't get any fresher...
> 
> View attachment 2228442 View attachment 2228443


I would grub on that for sure!!


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 25, 2012)

supchaka said:


> Lol I actually recall a story about some old asian dude that ate fresh fish and had some worms in his brain. Fish used for sushi has to be dropped to like freezing temperature to kill the shit festering in the meat. So I'm pretty sure it's not safe to eat it right out of the water!


if you know what you are looking for then it's pretty safe to eat it right out of the water. no one does though because you have to leach the meat of the saltwater fish taste. you do this by bleeding the fish first, then letting it sit for a few hours packed in a saltwater/ice brine.


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 25, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> did somebody say sushi? doesn't get any fresher...
> 
> View attachment 2228442 View attachment 2228443


In the Bahamas, I have had fresh Conch that a dive master got during a dive that I was on. He cracked the shell, cut it out and into pieces, squeezed some lime and hot sauce on it and 5 minutes later it was some of the best ceviche I have ever had. You can't beat fresh!


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 25, 2012)

Worms in the brain...My brain is f'd enough without parasites!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 25, 2012)

Mamadude x C99 = Wicked Stepmother


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 25, 2012)

i've eaten probably 1000's of pounds of raw fish. maybe more if you count ceviche as "uncooked"... which i don't. i don't have any worms in my brain yet. i feel like i got shortchanged...wtf...


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 25, 2012)

ceviche is cooked withe the acid.

Cooked is cooked, no matter the method.

So i agree that ceviche shouldnt be considered raw.


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 25, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> i've eaten probably 1000's of pounds of fresh fish. maybe more if you count ceviche as "uncooked"... which i don't. i don't have any worms in my brain yet. i feel like i got shortchanged...wtf...


Fresh doesn't mean uncooked, it means fresh.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 25, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Fresh doesn't mean uncooked, it means fresh.


fixed it. my bad.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 25, 2012)

MD#1


PLP


Skunky Monkey #1


Skunky Monkey #2


Skunky Monkey #3


Skunky Monkey #4


Outdoor Grow


PLP F2s Start Flowering Today!


What does this mean?


Peace

FM


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 25, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> What does this mean?
> View attachment 2228569View attachment 2228570
> 
> Peace
> ...


your crop is FUCKED!!! it's just going to get worse man. sorry to be the bearer of bad news but there is really nothing you can do. i'll come by tomorrow and take those plants off your hands...


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 25, 2012)

leaf burn from over transpiring


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 25, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Mamadude x C99 = Wicked Stepmother


The clone I gave you is the one you see above. I think "Wicked Stepmother" is a hit and perfect name for that strain. Hahaha 


ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> your crop is FUCKED!!! it's just going to get worse man. sorry to be the bearer of bad news but there is really nothing you can do. i'll come by tomorrow and take those plants off your hands...


Hey Scoob, my ISO didnt come out oily, its like Glass Candy, are you going to take take too from me since I over dried my ISO? LOL If you do come by, we are getting high and then go fishing and get more high!

@BC yeah I think its that and pH being a little out of whack. My pH meter I found out when I was mixing nutes today was screwed up. It was off by .6 so 3 days ago they got 5.2 pH water. 

Peace
FM


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 25, 2012)

Calibrate your PH and PPM pens regularly. C'mon dude that's basic shit.


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 25, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> leaf burn from over transpiring


Is that a fancy way of saying heat stress?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 25, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Calibrate your PH and PPM pens regularly. C'mon dude that's basic shit.


WTF is a PH and PPM pen? 

Whaddaya use them for?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 25, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Is that a fancy way of saying heat stress?


I dunno.
Is it?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 25, 2012)

Sasha


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 25, 2012)

Remember these


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 25, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Is that a fancy way of saying heat stress?


No it means I have the fan blowing on the too much! I always had my pH pen calibrated when I lived in SD cause the hydro store did it for free.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 25, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Her pheno has changed...
> 
> Leaf structure is soo different than when you first started growing her.


Not really if your referring to your Sasha....Take a look at the clones I finished in Soil. They look exactly like yours that is flowering.


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 25, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> No it means I have the fan blowing on the too much! I always had my pH pen calibrated when I lived in SD cause the hydro store did it for free.


Wheels told me that giving them too much wind was pretty much impossible. Was that not true?


----------



## wheels619 (Jun 25, 2012)

it isnt impossible but u would have to have gale force winds in ur shit. lol. or have it literally right up against a fan.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 25, 2012)

Early Skunk

View attachment 2228703

Sasha
View attachment 2228702

@wheels I do have a fan right on top of two plants so it can blow up on my cool tube. It sucks but I have to run the fan during lights on.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 25, 2012)

I got wind burn on my indoor vegging plants that were closest to the 18" fan last grow. The serrations on the leaves are how the plants cools off. If they turn upwards they are tyring to catch a breeze to cool off. You can run a fan on outdoor girls when there is no wind...I do


----------



## wheels619 (Jun 26, 2012)

i am going to grow a million dollars worth of weed one day and im going to buy a house in some redneck state on the east coast with a bunch of land. i got really high on the berkman and thats my plan. all the details leading up to that are still under construction. lmao.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 26, 2012)

Were you aware of the cool mutation on the Mamadude clone you gave me?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 26, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Were you aware of the cool mutation on the Mamadude clone you gave me?


No what was mutant about it??? I dont see anything on her now that is mutant.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 26, 2012)

The main stalk arbitrarily split itself into 2. Kinda cool actually.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 26, 2012)

BC thats crazy, cool, but crazy!


----------



## supchaka (Jun 27, 2012)

That would be a useful trait to lock down


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 27, 2012)

Clones do strange things!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 27, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> View attachment 2229848
> View attachment 2229850
> 
> The main stalk arbitrarily split itself into 2. Kinda cool actually.


You know, thats the 2nd clone that did that to me. My FIRE OG did that too. Do you think its because of the outdoor sun? Once my clones root, I put them in the outdoor sun. My FIRE OG did that too and it looked liked I top'd the plant but I didnt. 

If you donr want the clone, I will take it back and grow her out. If you do keep it please make some wicked step mother beans!!! I also have a MD2 which is a completely different pheno. Your MD got pretty big already too!

Peace

FM


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 27, 2012)

I think its fairly normal in my experience. Probably just a lower branch from the cutting starting to veg at the same time the main branch does. That's a nice looking cut


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 27, 2012)

Than makes sense Shwag


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 27, 2012)

took a test smoke off the sour diesel just now. think i harvested at the perfect time. nice mellow high with just a tiny tiny bit of that couch lock. that's kinda how i like it. full flavor isn't there yet though. still needs a good jar cure.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 28, 2012)

Sup foolio. What you up to?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 28, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> took a test smoke off the sour diesel just now. think i harvested at the perfect time. nice mellow high with just a tiny tiny bit of that couch lock. that's kinda how i like it. full flavor isn't there yet though. still needs a good jar cure.


I got a SourJack in veg right now that has that Diesely smell to her when you rub the stem 

I hope she turns out a winner


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 28, 2012)

Yo FM, If i wanna pollinate the SourJack, I have to flower it now. Which means i wont be able to take clones...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 28, 2012)

I was gifted a sour d cut yesterday  cant wait to run her and see what she gots!


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 28, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Yo FM, If i wanna pollinate the SourJack, I have to flower it now. Which means i wont be able to take clones...


Reminder: my friend needs some clones so let me know....


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 28, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Reminder: my friend needs some clones so let me know....


Sooo,_ got some not so good news berk._


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 28, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Sooo,_ got some not so good news berk._


awesome....


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 28, 2012)

I think your PK may have spluffed itself a bit


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 28, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> I think your PK may have spluffed itself a bit


spluffed? what does that mean?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 29, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> spluffed? what does that mean?


Means it might have self-pollinated itself. Ive ran into a few preemie immature seeds.

You never noticed any male flowers when you were trimming and stuff?


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 29, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Means it might have self-pollinated itself. Ive ran into a few preemie immature seeds.
> 
> You never noticed any male flowers when you were trimming and stuff?


Nope, never noticed anything like that. Weird.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 29, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Nope, never noticed anything like that. Weird.


Well, regardless if you noticed them or not, they were there.

At what point in flower they showed up is hard to tell.

The seeds were not fully formed which suggests to me that it happened later in flower, rather than earlier on.


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 29, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Well, regardless if you noticed them or not, they were there.
> 
> At what point in flower they showed up is hard to tell.
> 
> The seeds were not fully formed which suggests to me that it happened later in flower, rather than earlier on.


You are the first to report this to me. Very interesting.

Do you grind your bud or break it up by hand?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 29, 2012)

I was just trying to give you a heads up.

Not trying to rain on your parade or anything.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 29, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> You are the first to report this to me. Very interesting.
> 
> Do you grind your bud or break it up by hand?


I do both sometimes..


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 29, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> I do both sometimes..


Are you finding these immature seeds when you are grinding it up because I haven't seen shit and I grind all my bud. I was wondering if you see them when you are breaking it up by hand.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 29, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Are you finding these immature seeds when you are grinding it up because I haven't seen shit and I grind all my bud. I was wondering if you see them when you are breaking it up by hand.


Regardless the PK fucks me up nicely!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 29, 2012)

I found them in my grinder...

and I believe wheels has found some as well.

I swear I wasnt hallucinating. None in the main colas or anything. Probably nugs that were closer to the bottom of the canopy.

Sometimes you can get male flowers below the canopy if the plant area down there doesnt get enough light. Possibly that is how some of the lower stuff got a few seeds.


I wasnt complaining about your bud bro. Like I said I just wanted you to be aware that there is a possibility that your strain might throw out some nanners..


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 29, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Regardless the PK fucks me up nicely!


the verdict is in. sour d "fucks me up nicely!"  pulled 630g dry off those 4 plants total under a 600w light. i didn't use the UV lamps the last few weeks cause the plants were too tall.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 29, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> the verdict is in. sour d "fucks me up nicely!"  pulled 630g dry off those 4 plants total under a 600w light. i didn't use the UV lamps the last few weeks cause the plants were too tall.


Thats a lot of weight for one 600 watt. Does your Sour Diesel have the rotten toxic fuely smell??? Mmmmmm I love that!


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 29, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Thats a lot of weight for one 600 watt. Does your Sour Diesel have the rotten toxic fuely smell??? Mmmmmm I love that!


lol...no "toxic" smell but it's definitely strong. i can't put my hand on it; i'm horrible at describing flavors and odors of weed.  smells and smokes fantastic though. great flavor and the perfect high. kinda in a daze but still active enough if you wanna be. if that makes any sense. kinda a happy median. bubble hash making for the last 2 days. scrumpteous.

it was a nice yield. i'm running 6 slightly smaller plants this time instead of 4 like this harvest. they are packed in there pretty tight on the other side but i think they will be fine. they are day 21/22 and most of the stretch is done. few tweaks that i messed up last grow will be fixed. needed a little more PK boost in weeks 2-4 than i did last time. also a little more N late in flower and i needed to back off the nutes a little bit. i think i'll be able to get 700-750g this time around.


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 29, 2012)

Damnit I found one. You are right BC, WTF do you think caused this? Could it be the heat of my tent, it was at 88 degrees with the lights on last grow. This grow it's at 87 degrees and I don't know if I can get an A/C to work in there.


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 29, 2012)

I have another idea, I was using a green CFL to work in the tent during lights off and one time when I pointed the CFL down and it set off the photocell on my environmental sensor so I think the green may not be green enough. And thinking back I definitely used it more during the later part of the grow. What are your thoughts?


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 29, 2012)

like i told FM, i'll be by to take that crappy weed off your hands...


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 29, 2012)

My thoughts are, stable strains don't hermie. 

They can take a hell of a lot more stress than some high temps, and a little green light...


----------



## wheels619 (Jun 29, 2012)

so i think ive got both the tents set up. sucks balls tho becuz the whole room is on the same switch. so im limited to 15 amps of power to the room. any thoughts on how to power a 6 inch and 8 inch fan a 400 and a 1000 at the same time as having my computer and tv and ps3 hooked up. besides the obvious running an extention cord thru the house. lol.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 29, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> so i think ive got both the tents set up. sucks balls tho becuz the whole room is on the same switch. so im limited to 15 amps of power to the room. any thoughts on how to power a 6 inch and 8 inch fan a 400 and a 1000 at the same time as having my computer and tv and ps3 hooked up. besides the obvious running an extention cord thru the house. lol.


Run larger power wire and upgrade breaker. That or the extension cord are your only options I see bro


----------



## wheels619 (Jun 29, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Run larger power wire and upgrade breaker. That or the extension cord are your only options I see bro


renting and not trying to dick with running the good stuff to the room. i wish i had 220.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 29, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> renting and not trying to dick with running the good stuff to the room. i wish i had 220.


renting...yeah that really limits ya.

A friend of mine tapped into the dryer circuit and ran a line to his grow room, only dries clothes with lights off now. He ran the wire under the house and made a small hole in the corner floor of the room and wired a 220 strip. Might not be safe or pass codes lol, but he has all the power he needs and it cost him under $100 I think he said. He says the hole will never be noticed since he pulled the carpet back to do it.

He rents btw.


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 29, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> so i think ive got both the tents set up. sucks balls tho becuz the whole room is on the same switch. so im limited to 15 amps of power to the room. any thoughts on how to power a 6 inch and 8 inch fan a 400 and a 1000 at the same time as having my computer and tv and ps3 hooked up. besides the obvious running an extention cord thru the house. lol.


hahahah never gonna happen!


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 29, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> My thoughts are, stable strains don't hermie.
> 
> They can take a hell of a lot more stress than some high temps, and a little green light...


So do you think it was through no fault of my own or could it possibly be the shitty green CFL light I used during lights out?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 29, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> So do you think it was through no fault of my own or could it possibly be the shitty green CFL light I used during lights out?


Hmmmm might want to pull your PKs and start something else! I wouldnt fuck with it if you ask me. It could become a problem for you later down the line, cut your loses now and start something else!!!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 29, 2012)

I finally transplanted my Fire OG from a 1 gallon dirt pot to a Milk Crate Genius Pot!!! LOL

FIRE OG




No more tucking, I am letting her go from here on out. She is becoming a real pain in the ass for needing water everyday already.

E & J


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 29, 2012)

Can't wait to see what she does for you broham

I tried calling you btw


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 29, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Hmmmm might want to pull your PKs and start something else! I wouldnt fuck with it if you ask me. It could become a problem for you later down the line, cut your loses now and start something else!!!


What does everyone else think? I want some opinions here please.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 29, 2012)

I agree with FM... However if you want to give it another go, then the choice is ultimately yours...
However if the hermie was heat induced, i can only imagine what the heat of the summer is gonna do..


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 29, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> I agree with FM... However if you want to give it another go, then the choice is ultimately yours...
> However if the hermie was heat induced, i can only imagine what the heat of the summer is gonna do..


I don't think that the heat was to blame, I am leaning more toward the "green" light being to blame but I am really at odds as to what to do. I am thinking that the bud wasn't all that bad and the yield was pretty decent so WTF why not try it again without the "green" light.

I still would like to hear more opinions though.....


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 29, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> I agree with FM... However if you want to give it another go, then the choice is ultimately yours...
> However if the hermie was heat induced, i can only imagine what the heat of the summer is gonna do..


Regardless if its heat or whatever, it has Hermi traits which means if you have any kind of stress that can set off some Male pre-flowers. Scrap'em bro, you dont want to be in week 5 of flowering and start seeing pre-flowers. It will be a waste of time and money!!! Its early enough to scrape them and start fresh with clones. If you want I got a couple here that are barely surviving, I just ask if you take them, you let me get a clipping of them later down the line!!!

Peace

FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 29, 2012)

Here I just went outside and took these pics! They are begging to be transplanted. Dont have time to do it with me being so busy with work.

Clones


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 29, 2012)

These are half way done or less or more they are all on Day 33 of Flowering!!!

PLP


Skunky Monkey


Mamadude


----------



## fumble (Jun 29, 2012)

Got Damn! That just looks so sweet. I think I have a girl, btw


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 29, 2012)

fumble said:


> Got Damn! That just looks so sweet. I think I have a girl, btw


PLP girl???


----------



## fumble (Jun 29, 2012)

yep yep....


----------



## supchaka (Jun 29, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> I don't think that the heat was to blame, I am leaning more toward the "green" light being to blame but I am really at odds as to what to do. I am thinking that the bud wasn't all that bad and the yield was pretty decent so WTF why not try it again without the "green" light.
> 
> I still would like to hear more opinions though.....


Did you go pretty heavy with nutes? I had some plants throw sacks and I think it may have actually been from that more than what I thought was a light leak initially. Ive grown the peacock out quite a few times with no issues till I got gung ho with all those nute samples!


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 29, 2012)

supchaka said:


> Did you go pretty heavy with nutes? I had some plants throw sacks and I think it may have actually been from that more than what I thought was a light leak initially.


Nope, super light on the nutes, kept it below 500 PPM.


----------



## supchaka (Jun 30, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Nope, super light on the nutes, kept it below 500 PPM.


Did you flower them longer than what you think they may have needed? Plants late in flower in a last ditch effort to reproduce will do that too. Or light leaks... or like BC said its just not very stable lol


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 30, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> What strain are those clones?


4 Skunky Monkey and 1 PLP. The MD clone I am keeping!


----------



## wheels619 (Jun 30, 2012)

i have 4 fem seeds starting now. A Pineapple Express, giving it another go cuz i screwed the last one. a Wembly, Blueberry Gum and a Northern Lights X Skunk. also a shit ton of plp x g.g. and sasha x g.g. gonna do the same with the reg seeds as last time pretty much 12/12 from seed. maybe a 2 week veg but havent decided yet. but im gonna grow the fem seeds out and clone enough to cover 40sq ft of space roughly 10x4 with a 2-3 week veg under 2 400s and a nice flower under 2 1000s in 2 gallon pots.  one will be inside and the other is in the shed. but i got a few months of veg ahead of me so i tossed in the reg seeds to hold me over.


----------



## wheels619 (Jun 30, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Here I just went outside and took these pics! They are begging to be transplanted. Dont have time to do it with me being so busy with work.
> 
> Clones
> View attachment 2233875View attachment 2233876


coco is going to make those a pain in the ass to transplant into those buckets cleanly.

@FM. ur slacking man those should have been in one gallons by now with that heat. lol.


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 30, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> coco is going to make those a pain in the ass to transplant into those buckets cleanly.
> 
> @FM. ur slacking man those should have been in one gallons by now with that heat. lol.


Should I just give it another go with the PK? I don't know what to do now.


----------



## supchaka (Jun 30, 2012)

If you were happy with your last grow, thats all that matters at the end of the day! Id make it a point to keep a close eye on them is all.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 30, 2012)

I know those skunky munky's that FM has will do you right...

And they are bigger than the PK clones you have going now.

Its not that hard to transfer to hydro from coco. It is pretty easy to wash the roots off.

If you want I will help you


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 30, 2012)

Yes wheels I am slacking but its hard with work schedule and with me taking care of the larger ones. Did you chop any of your plants yet?? 

@Berk, transferring these clones will be easy, its only a party cup with CoCo and perlite.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 30, 2012)

yes one of them. the kushier one


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 30, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> I know those skunky munky's that FM has will do you right...
> 
> And they are bigger than the PK clones you have going now.
> 
> ...


I think I am going to switch it up to Skunky Monkey, but I have to figure out how I am gonna get those clones.

FM - are you coming down to SD this weekend?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 30, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> I think I am going to switch it up to Skunky Monkey, but I have to figure out how I am gonna get those clones.
> 
> FM - are you coming down to SD this weekend?


Nope and I dont know when I will either. I have to work tomorrow and my next day off is Thursday July 5th. Going fishing with my son that day. If you want go pick up BC99 and swing by for alittle and get them, plus I can give you the Bubblebags and the HG Nutes I got. So your trip will be worth it. Let me know whats up cause I am going swimming at the pool today with the kids!

Peace

FM


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 30, 2012)

I just got home from work, but I am down to go help you transplant them Berk

FM Glad you are busy!! Make that skrilla brotha


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 30, 2012)

just wanted to say hello fellas. hope you boys are enjoying your socal weekend.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 30, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> just wanted to say hello fellas. hope you boys are enjoying your socal weekend.


Thanks Scooby.

Same to you... whichever coast you may be on


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 30, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Thanks Scooby.
> 
> Same to you... whichever coast you may be on


same coast as you bud. just around 190 degrees south south west of you about 2600 miles. lol. 

some pics from the room. these girls are the ones i put in a few weeks ago. day 23 of 12/12.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 30, 2012)

Ahh I got a buddy who spent a few years in a youth detention camp down that way.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 30, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Ahh I got a buddy who spent a few years in a youth detention camp down that way.


"youth detention camp"? where? i'm in Costa Rica. just living the dream baby...


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 30, 2012)

Yeah man Costa Rica, this was like 10 years ago though. He has gone back and visited after the fact, and told me it is a pretty gorgeous place!!


----------



## berkman858 (Jul 1, 2012)

Transplant from coco to hydroton is complete. I will report back on the progress. 

FM - thanks for the clones!

BC - thanks for the help tonight!

Wish me luck.....


----------



## berkman858 (Jul 1, 2012)

The transplanted clones are still alive and looking healthy. The prognosis is good.


----------



## berkman858 (Jul 1, 2012)

For anyone that is interested in seeing some Skunky Munkey clones (from FM) in a 5x5 tent with CO2, here you go: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/541326-skunky-munkey-grow-1-a.html#post7651360

FM and BC - thanks again for the clones and the help yesterday. I really appreciate it.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 1, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> For anyone that is interested in seeing some Skunky Munkey clones (from FM) in a 5x5 tent with CO2, here you go: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/541326-skunky-munkey-grow-1-a.html#post7651360
> 
> FM and BC - thanks again for the clones and the help yesterday. I really appreciate it.


Like a fukkin spam bot.

lol


----------



## berkman858 (Jul 1, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Like a fukkin spam bot.
> 
> lol


You know it. I wanna make sure everyone knows where the clones came from and who is the fucking MAN. You and FM are, cuz you hooked me up. I aint shy about it, I know when it's appropriate to start thanking people.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 1, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> You know it. I wanna make sure everyone knows where the clones came from and who is the fucking MAN. You and FM are, cuz you hooked me up. I aint shy about it, I know when it's appropriate to start thanking people.


I am not worried about the clones whatsoever. I know they are strong even though I may have neglected them a little but I also know they are in good hands now!!! Thanks for the fruits berk, hope you enjoy the ISO. I cant wait to see what you do with them bags!

I am off to work now, fucking sucks cause I am tired!

Peace

FM


----------



## berkman858 (Jul 1, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I am not worried about the clones whatsoever. I know they are strong even though I may have neglected them a little but I also know they are in good hands now!!! Thanks for the fruits berk, hope you enjoy the ISO. I cant wait to see what you do with them bags!
> 
> I am off to work now, fucking sucks cause I am tired!
> 
> ...


I am going to make some bubble hash today with those bags. I will post some pics when I am done.


----------



## berkman858 (Jul 1, 2012)

Hey FM - I liked that ISO so much that I pretty much smoked it all already. I have a little left which will tide me over until my hash is dry. I am feeling the tolerance getting all fucked up like you were talking about yesterday, but whatever it's Sunday and I wanna get blasted.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 1, 2012)

so this is whats in hellraizers vault!! im a addict lol




Sannies regs.
New blue diesel
Jackberry f4
Chocolate rain
Herijuana ibl
cheese berry haze
Anesthesia
k.o kush
cheeseberry
Blue chocolate
*Glitch genetics regs.
*Deep space glitch
Lailas kush
*Sativa diva regs.
*Chemical nightmare
*Top shelf seeds regs.
*Sour apple original diesel x c99
*G13 labs seeds regs.
*Purple power
*Seedman seeds reg.
*White widow
*Mr. nice seeds regs.
*Medicine man
*Leperchaun seeds regs.
*Red rock
Lsc
*Gorrilla grower regs.
*East coast alien dawg
Cosmicdawg
Alien fruit
*Eugenics genetics regs.
*Og graze
Cinnamon jack
*Bodhi seeds regs.
*clusterfunk
M8 lost kush x fantasy island
Apollo 11 genius pheno f3
Moonwalk
Dank Sinatra
Super silver strawberry lotus
Deep blue Pakistan
Sunshine daydream
89 sensi northern lights #5 x bcsc northern lights #5
Pure kush (suge) x Uzbekistani hash plant
Goji og
*Kens gdp seeds reg.
*Kens kush
Bay 11
Grand daddy purp
*kind mind regs. 
*Cheese x vortex
Blue widow x vortex
J herer x vortex
*Jaws gear regs.
*Chocolate banana kush
Insane banana kush
Alien kush f4
*snow high seeds regs.
*Blueberry blast
Purple monkey balls
Quick silver
Blackberry space wreck
Pipe dream
*Dank house seeds regs.
*Sweetdawg
Strawberry bubba kush
Chem alien kush
Strawberry alien kush
Strawberry alien diesel
Double barrel og
Alien fire
Strawberry fire
*Immortal flower regs.
*Headband bx
Grapehead
Moose juice
Space bubba
Nightcap
Sr71 purple kush x kings kross f2s
kings blood
&#12288;
*Tcvg seeds regs.
*Shit on a stick vl
Asshat
Shit happens
Call girl
Zit
home wrecker v1
Shit mix 09
Generic weed
Shit
Shit outta luck
Fucd up skunk
Skerry
78 skunk d x gorilla grape
Midnight rendevue
78 skunk m x gorilla grape
2010 freebies #1
2010 freebies #2
*Tga subcool seeds regs.
*Jack the ripper
Querkle
Chernobyl
Spacedawg
Qrazy train
Apollo 13 bx
Pandoras box
Space bomb
Dairy queen
time wreck
Ace of spades
plush berry
Vortex
Jacks cleaner 2
Third dimension
Deep purple
*Gage green genetics regs.
*l.a. haze
Good ideas mix
Burgundy
Grape stomper og
Lemon stomper
Leia og
Sun maiden
Old school afghan haze (bastards)
Bright moments
Nyc hp-13 (bastards)
Mendo montage f2 (testers complete)
Force og (testers complete)
chemdawgX Grape stomper og (testers complete)
Red diesel x og (testers)
Found object x og (testers)
Purple elegance f2 (testers)
haarlem
*&#12288;
Sure fire seeds fems.
*Blazing blues
Cheesey jones
Firestarter
*Cannaventure seeds regs.
*Purple berry diesel 
Star berry indica
East coast royal diesel ix 11
Purple berry bx
Jazz berry jam
Mothers mix
Jazz berry jam x stardawg
Purple berry x fire og bx
Ecsd clone x alien kush
Mass super skunk x hindu kush
Strawberry diesel x alien kush
Sin diesel
Diesel fire
Blue magoo x jazz berry jam
Purple berry x alien kush
Purple berry x strawberry diesel
Lemon skunk x kksc bx
Pre 98 bubba kush x fire og bx
Purkle berry
Garlic breath
Fire og clone x chem D bx11 (garlic)
*Hazeman seeds regs.
*Rocky mountain high
White grapes
g-13 bx2
Double white cheese
Fugu kush
Tripple xxx
88 g-13 x hash plant
Grape-13
Elephant stomper
*Illuminati seeds fems.
*Irukandji pestilence x mamba
Blueberry og
*Alphakronik regs.
*Jackpot royal
Sin city kush
Belka
*Kingdom organics regs.
*Super silver daze
Cbr1947
Deep chunk
Deep north
Deep space
Shish99
Dirty girl
Deep phaze
Iron cindy
Poison burban elixir
&#12288;
*Calyx bros seed co. regs.
*Kakalak kush f2
Smokey mountain magic f2
*Scarecrow seeds regs.
*Bambala
Undertaker
dragon breath
grizzly
*&#12288;
Cannetics freebies regs.
*Jock horror
Indiana bubblegum
Mighty freeze
Sleeskunk
Super silver haze f2 short pheno
Pakistan x 18 x nepalindica
Deep bubba x sunsour
Orange ozzy
Jock horror x full moon
Cherry ak47 gorilla grape x emporor kush
Gdp x black rose
Cheesey sak
Chetex cheese x vortex
Orange skunk ao x metro x ss
Snowdawg x querkle
Snowdawg x sour d
G13 haze x nycd x g13 haze x ecsd
Fire og
Swazi f2
Cheese x haze f2
Sour d x og kush x Malawi gold x cheesey smurf
Sour kush x cheese #1
G13 haze x nycd
Jaffa cakes
Lemon skunk x sour bubble
Slh x bs 2.2 x sour bubble
Chemo x sour bubble
Super lemon haze x sour bubble
Z7 x sour bubble
Indiana gum x nepal indica
Mosca bubba kush x old time moonshine x yo mama male
Jock horror x papaya x bubbleicious
Pakistani chitral x nepal indica
Sour double kush f2*Cannetics freebies fems.
*Larry og s1
Ssh x c99
Black dominia x nepalindica
*Sannies freebies regs.
*Free kush
*Private breeders regs.
*Purple le pew
Cougar kush f1
Hawaii 5-0 x cougar kush


----------



## supchaka (Jul 1, 2012)

I have 2 of my own and I think 2 FM gave me. Jeebus that's too many to choose from!


----------



## wheels619 (Jul 1, 2012)

im so frustrated with attitudes seeds man. most of the seeds i got are all light in color. the darker ones popped all easy the others are not doing much beyond tap roots. 

i know its not my end thats fuckin up. cuz every other seed that ive tried went and is ready for one gallons already. all but the attitude seeds. the only one that went anywhere was the fuckin freebie blueberry gum. im giving it a little more time then im over it. gonna start a shit ton of crap and see which ones actually pop. keep a count. im 12/14 of the plp x g.g. and thats only cuz i killed one and accidently knocked his or her head off with the dome before it was fully out of the shell cuz i was baked. lol. and about 13/16 for the skunk x g.g. but im 1/6 for the attitudes. all of which are fem and from supposedly respectible breeders. they all have different breeders and are all different strains. they all look kinda immature. anyone else have this problem with attitude seeds compared to whatever else uve tried to pop.

oh and i got a seed off of one of the plp x g.g. its only a single one i found on the plant but it looks pretty fat and done. either hermie or from one of the males i never pulled in time.


----------



## supchaka (Jul 1, 2012)

Yeah Ive heard that and they have a mentality like oh they will germ, and I hear that they do germ alot of the time. IMO that doesnt mean its ok to sell shitty looking beans no matter what. I know whats good and whats not in my jars, and the shit ive seen people post arent something I would give to a person.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 2, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> so this is whats in hellraizers vault!! im a addict lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very impressive collection HR, I would like those Mendo Montage F2s and Leia OGs! Where is Northern Lights??? Godfather of bud there bro!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 2, 2012)

I dont have any northern lights yet butim planning on placing a order from peak seeds for it and some
crosses.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 2, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> im so frustrated with attitudes seeds man. most of the seeds i got are all light in color. the darker ones popped all easy the others are not doing much beyond tap roots.
> 
> i know its not my end thats fuckin up. cuz every other seed that ive tried went and is ready for one gallons already. all but the attitude seeds. the only one that went anywhere was the fuckin freebie blueberry gum. im giving it a little more time then im over it. gonna start a shit ton of crap and see which ones actually pop. keep a count. im 12/14 of the plp x g.g. and thats only cuz i killed one and accidently knocked his or her head off with the dome before it was fully out of the shell cuz i was baked. lol. and about 13/16 for the skunk x g.g. but im 1/6 for the attitudes. all of which are fem and from supposedly respectible breeders. they all have different breeders and are all different strains. they all look kinda immature. anyone else have this problem with attitude seeds compared to whatever else uve tried to pop.
> 
> oh and i got a seed off of one of the plp x g.g. its only a single one i found on the plant but it looks pretty fat and done. either hermie or from one of the males i never pulled in time.


Any beans you find most likely came from that h50 cougar that hermied... I wouldnt save them.

Did you chop the other two plants?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 2, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> I dont have any northern lights yet butim planning on placing a order from peak seeds for it and some
> crosses.


You need Mr. Nice's Ortega bro!!! Your Cougar Kush F1s have Northern Lights #5 in them. Chuck the Hawaii 5-0 beans, they are no good


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 2, 2012)

Skunky Monkey #3

View attachment 2237255


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 2, 2012)

I see some burnt tips. lol


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 2, 2012)

Fire OG responding nicely to her new home!!!



MD #2 is getting very large! In this photo she is only in a 2 gallon dirt pot.


DPQ F2 


Sasha: dont really have much to say about her but she is a very large plant! lol no signs of flowering yet. Who the "F" knows when that will happen.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 2, 2012)

Fill those corners up sucka


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jul 2, 2012)

someday when i get my greenhouse built i hope i can do a plant like Sasha. way to FM. she looks great. is the black fencing around here so that people don't see her? i use the same stuff down here but we put it directly over the plant to block out the hot mid day sun. i use it on sensitive plants like tomatos and other veggies.


----------



## bassman999 (Jul 2, 2012)

Seems like as long as my tomatoes have enough dirt and water they dont mind full sun, but they have to be completely used to the sun b4 the hottest days come. I have one variety of toms that is still weary of the sun and tacos up on hot days. I dont know which variety it is as my toms this year are from toms that fell on the ground last yer so it could be 5 different ones. Ill have a surprise when they are blooming!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 2, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> someday when i get my greenhouse built i hope i can do a plant like Sasha. way to FM. she looks great. is the black fencing around here so that people don't see her? i use the same stuff down here but we put it directly over the plant to block out the hot mid day sun. i use it on sensitive plants like tomatos and other veggies.


That was the plan to keep people from seeing them but that is not going to last long. These plants seem to like the direct sunlight and it is very fucking strong here! I honestly thought I would not be able to grow a plant outside here cause of the heat and it seems they like it provided I give them a shit ton of water

@BC I might tuck her one more time but I also want to transplant her!!! Yes I said it, transplant her. I was thinking a 20 Gallon. My plant is to take the empty 20 gallon and slip it under the 7 gallon she is in and then cutting the 7 gallon off her with scissors and fill her up with some SOIL!!! What do you think??? Possible or I shouldnt put SOIL?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 2, 2012)

Id stick to coco since you are already in it...


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jul 2, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Seems like as long as my tomatoes have enough dirt and water they dont mind full sun, but they have to be completely used to the sun b4 the hottest days come. I have one variety of toms that is still weary of the sun and tacos up on hot days. I dont know which variety it is as my toms this year are from toms that fell on the ground last yer so it could be 5 different ones. Ill have a surprise when they are blooming!


i'm gonna start looking for some varieties that like the sun. the ones i have here can't handle it. plus, the sun is a lot stronger down here at latitude 9. i'm basically sitting on the equator. i'm sure that plays a part in it too. you get sunburnt here a lot quicker than in the u.s.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 2, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Id stick to coco since you are already in it...


I was thinking soil cause it would be less watering. But thats fine CoCo


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 2, 2012)

Damn Scoob do you have High Humidity out there?


----------



## wheels619 (Jul 2, 2012)

do soil for ur next run next year. at least now u know where u screwed up. toss it in like a thirty gallon in the beginning so u dont have to fuck with her once she gets heavy.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jul 2, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> That was the plan to keep people from seeing them but that is not going to last long. These plants seem to like the direct sunlight and it is very fucking strong here! I honestly thought I would not be able to grow a plant outside here cause of the heat and it seems they like it provided I give them a shit ton of water


i'll trade you your sun for my sun anyday! lol.


----------



## bassman999 (Jul 2, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> i'm gonna start looking for some varieties that like the sun. the ones i have here can't handle it. plus, the sun is a lot stronger down here at latitude 9. i'm basically sitting on the equator. i'm sure that plays a part in it too. you get sunburnt here a lot quicker than in the u.s.


I get burned easy as fuck as it is!! I hate the sun actually, except for that my plants love it and I love them so I guess I like it...


F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I was thinking soil cause it would be less watering. But thats fine CoCo


I almost killed my vegging inside girls. I went from 1 gal plastic to 3 gal dirtpot and they need water just as soon, I figured they would go longer lol.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 2, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> i'll trade you your sun for my sun anyday! lol.


How about we trade both of our Sun Lights for San Diego's Sun light!


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jul 2, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Damn Scoob do you have High Humidity out there?


90-95 degrees during the day all year round. except when it rains. humidity is 80-85% all year round. i tried a few outdoor grows over the years and no matter what did i always got bud rot, mold, pests, etc... just way to humid here. the sun doesn't seem to bother them as much as the humidity. i got some real nice buds a few times but they were just all rot in the middle. temps drop to 75 at night. that's why i gotta build a big greenhouse. scouted out a spot on my property. thinking about doing one that is 25x60. gotta put dehus in it so it needs to be sealed.


----------



## bassman999 (Jul 2, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> 90-95 degrees during the day all year round. except when it rains. humidity is 80-85% all year round. i tried a few outdoor grows over the years and no matter what did i always got bud rot, mold, pests, etc... just way to humid here. the sun doesn't seem to bother them as much as the humidity. i got some real nice buds a few times but they were just all rot in the middle. temps drop to 75 at night. that's why i gotta build a big greenhouse. scouted out a spot on my property. thinking about doing one that is 25x60. gotta put dehus in it so it needs to be sealed.


That humidity is crazy!! that sux, hope that greenhouse comes out well! 25x60 is huge!!

those dehumidifiers will be working like crazy to maintain a normal level.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jul 2, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I get burned easy as fuck as it is!! I hate the sun actually, except for that my plants love it and I love them so I guess I like it...


i love the sun. my skin has become used to it down here after 8 years. i can go all day at the beach with no shirt on and not get burned. migh need a little 30spf during the course of the day. i'm used to it though. i spend most my time either on the water or in it. lol. i've had so many friends come down here and get burnied in 30 minutes. they don't realize how much stronger the sun is here.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 2, 2012)

UV index here is pretty high.

30 mins will get you roasted if you are not prepared. Even on a cloudy day 

I know we arent at the equator like you, so I can only imagine what its like down there.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jul 2, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> How about we trade both of our Sun Lights for San Diego's Sun light!


souds like a plan



bassman999 said:


> That humidity is crazy!! that sux, hope that greenhouse comes out well! 25x60 is huge!!


yea, that is big but i wanna grow monsters and some other things in there too. plus i've got plenty of space. my property here at the house is almost 7 acres if you count the actual property lines and not the jungle lines.


----------



## bassman999 (Jul 2, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> i love the sun. my skin has become used to it down here after 8 years. i can go all day at the beach with no shirt on and not get burned. migh need a little 30spf during the course of the day. i'm used to it though. i spend most my time either on the water or in it. lol. i've had so many friends come down here and get burnied in 30 minutes. they don't realize how much stronger the sun is here.


I have spots on my forehead and left shoulder from the sun already, I suspect ill get skin cancer soon if I dont have it already lol. I dont know how you do it?


----------



## bassman999 (Jul 2, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> souds like a plan
> 
> 
> 
> yea, that is big but i wanna grow monsters and some other things in there too. plus i've got plenty of space. my property here at the house is almost 7 acres if you count the actual property lines and not the jungle lines.


Maybe it isnt just the sun, but maybe the humidity is affecting the toms as well??

My house is 24x64 right now, I could only dream of a grow that size!!


----------



## fumble (Jul 2, 2012)

what kind of spots?



bassman999 said:


> I have spots on my forehead and left shoulder from the sun already, I suspect ill get skin cancer soon if I dont have it already lol. I dont know how you do it?


----------



## supchaka (Jul 2, 2012)

I have some weird spots all over my cock, maybe you guys could tell me what you think? Let me get a pic of it real quick here...


----------



## supchaka (Jul 2, 2012)

There it is, sorry took me a bit to find the camera


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 2, 2012)

supchaka said:


> There it is, sorry took me a bit to find the camera
> View attachment 2237504


Lmfao!.......


----------



## bassman999 (Jul 2, 2012)

fumble said:


> what kind of spots?


looks like age spots ppl get when they are old, but I am not that old...39


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jul 2, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I have spots on my forehead and left shoulder from the sun already, I suspect ill get skin cancer soon if I dont have it already lol. I dont know how you do it?


half black on my fathers side and years spent on the water "conditioning" my skin...



bassman999 said:


> Maybe it isnt just the sun, but maybe the humidity is affecting the toms as well??
> 
> My house is 24x64 right now, I could only dream of a grow that size!!


i never thought of that. good point. maybe the humidity is too high. they all do a lot better under the black screen but even then i don't have them "thriving" yet. all the more reason to get this greenhouse going. maybe after the rainy season.


----------



## bassman999 (Jul 2, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> half black on my fathers side and years spent on the water "conditioning" my skin...
> 
> 
> 
> i never thought of that. good point. maybe the humidity is too high. they all do a lot better under the black screen but even then i don't have them "thriving" yet. all the more reason to get this greenhouse going. maybe after the rainy season.


Are you gonna buy a greenhouse, or build it from scratch?


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jul 2, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Are you gonna buy a greenhouse, or build it from scratch?


i build high end spec homes for a living. if i bought a greenhouse i would never hear the end of it...lol. not sure what materials to use though. i think glass would be too hot down here. maybe with a light tint on it but that would mess up the light to the plants. probably go with glass and put a 5 ton a/c in there. i'm gonna have to get lighting on there anyway for the veg times. or build a seperate room for just vegging them. down here we get 12/12 all year round. with the mountains around my house it's more like 11/13 and on rainy or cloudy days it can be more like 9/15.


----------



## bassman999 (Jul 2, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> i build high end spec homes for a living. if i bought a greenhouse i would never hear the end of it...lol. not sure what materials to use though. i think glass would be too hot down here. maybe with a light tint on it but that would mess up the light to the plants. probably go with glass and put a 5 ton a/c in there. i'm gonna have to get lighting on there anyway for the veg times. or build a seperate room for just vegging them. down here we get 12/12 all year round. with the mountains around my house it's more like 11/13 and on rainy or cloudy days it can be more like 9/15.


Sounds expensive!!


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jul 2, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Sounds expensive!!


i've got the guys to do it and their on the payroll anyway. plus, i have tons of old material and extra wood and stuff laying around. even have all the electrical i'd need leftover from prior projects. the only thing i'd have to get is the glass. still in the design process though.


----------



## bassman999 (Jul 2, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> i've got the guys to do it and their on the payroll anyway. plus, i have tons of old material and extra wood and stuff laying around. even have all the electrical i'd need leftover from prior projects. the only thing i'd have to get is the glass. still in the design process though.


Well in that case...get to work, lol! Sounds like a fun project.


----------



## wheels619 (Jul 2, 2012)

and it starts. the few minions of mine that were ready for one gallons.

and also my first line of defense for my home. 

and the zombie attack thigh rig i keep it in. 

it was time for her monthly cleaning.


----------



## wheels619 (Jul 2, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> i've got the guys to do it and their on the payroll anyway. plus, i have tons of old material and extra wood and stuff laying around. even have all the electrical i'd need leftover from prior projects. the only thing i'd have to get is the glass. still in the design process though.


so why havent u cleared ur man project list to start this living paradise u speak of? lol.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jul 3, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> so why havent u cleared ur man project list to start this living paradise u speak of? lol.


tons of other things on that list as well. lol. always tinkering with stuff on my properties and have a million other projects in mind. only so much time during the day. plus, building season coincides with fishing season here. lol.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 3, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> tons of other things on that list as well. lol. always tinkering with stuff on my properties and have a million other projects in mind. only so much time during the day. plus, building season coincides with fishing season here. lol.


Same bs here to just no time plus when not working im fishing and when fishing season is over im hunting and when thats
over its winter and all bets are off then lol


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jul 3, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Same bs here to just no time plus when not working im fishing and when fishing season is over im hunting and when thats
> over its winter and all bets are off then lol


looked to me like you were trying to start a seed bank... i know where i'm headed after the apocolypse. lol.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jul 3, 2012)

How much nutritional benefit can be attained from cannabis foliage salad? LOL


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 3, 2012)

Shwagbag said:


> How much nutritional benefit can be attained from cannabis foliage salad? LOL


Not as much as that ass in your avi!!!!

nOOb question everyone....I have been noticing a lot that the moon light is so fucking bright it lights up my yard. Come flowering time, is that going to be a problem for my outdoor plants???


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jul 3, 2012)

what up FM? hope all is well buddy. lots of guys grow outdoors and under the moonlight. can't be bad for ya if they are all getting killer crops. just my opinion.

so, i have a few too many plants. 2 to be exact. i'm gonna try my habd at growing outdoors. not the best time of year cause it rains a lot at night sometimes. but i've got a good spot in the yard picked out that is a little shaded and has good drainage. gonna keep the girls covered in a nice layer of neem oil. probably gonna end up with bud rot but what the hell. gonna try again in december when it stops raining so much.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 3, 2012)

No it's not a problem. Guys grow up in the foothills around here on hillsides with full moonlight just fine with no issues.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 3, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> what up FM? hope all is well buddy. lots of guys grow outdoors and under the moonlight. can't be bad for ya if they are all getting killer crops. just my opinion.
> 
> so, i have a few too many plants. 2 to be exact. i'm gonna try my habd at growing outdoors. not the best time of year cause it rains a lot at night sometimes. but i've got a good spot in the yard picked out that is a little shaded and has good drainage. gonna keep the girls covered in a nice layer of neem oil. probably gonna end up with bud rot but what the hell. gonna try again in december when it stops raining so much.


I think when it rains on your plants its a blessing from Mother Nature! As long as its not towards the end of flowering. LOL I actually use a method called making it rain for watering my plants. But I dont pour water over the plants! lol

I kind of figured that the moon wouldnt harm them but its so bright I actually thought last night I left my yard light on it was so effin bright!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 3, 2012)

FresnoFarmer said:


> No it's not a problem. Guys grow up in the foothills around here on hillsides with full moonlight just fine with no issues.


Thanks fresno and welcome to my thread! Feel free and post whatever you like. Pics and everything, my thread is open like a Tijuana Hooker!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 3, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> looked to me like you were trying to start a seed bank... i know where i'm headed after the apocolypse. lol.


Can never have to many


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 3, 2012)

OK I have been using this neem oil extract for the last 4 weeks and I am still having bugs nibble away at some leaves, is there a better thing to use to prevent bugs for outdoor grows??? It seems that the neem works but doesnt work like I want it to. Ay recommendations from you outdoor pros???

Peace

FM


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jul 3, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> OK I have been using this neem oil extract for the last 4 weeks and I am still having bugs nibble away at some leaves, is there a better thing to use to prevent bugs for outdoor grows??? It seems that the neem works but doesnt work like I want it to. Ay recommendations from you outdoor pros???
> 
> Peace
> 
> FM


i'm going to hire this guy...


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 3, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> i'm going to hire this guy...
> 
> View attachment 2239105


If Miagi could catch a SPider Mite with them chop sticks, I will dig him up out of his grave and rub my hands together and revive him to catch the bugs outside. lol Good one Scoob!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 3, 2012)

so i guess hes catchin flys in da sky 

lookin back a few pages it is refreshing to know all is not living a meager existance like myself 
sumtimes from my perspective i forget the other side


----------



## supchaka (Jul 3, 2012)

Full moon is tonight to be exact!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 4, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> If Miagi could catch a SPider Mite with them chop sticks, I will dig him up out of his grave and rub my hands together and revive him to catch the bugs outside. lol Good one Scoob!


Are the bite marks on your leafs big like worms or grasshoppers?? I know Sevin Dust at walmart works. They SAY it's safe. I won't be using it during flowering tho. Works good in veg. the caterpillars or whatever you have will eat it on the leaf and die later. Kinda like a poisoned cheese cracker.


----------



## wheels619 (Jul 4, 2012)

cutting number three today. no pics yet tho. my camera blows.  no charger.


----------



## fumble (Jul 4, 2012)

Hey F.M. try azamax. doublejj swears by it.


----------



## wheels619 (Jul 4, 2012)

fumble said:


> Hey F.M. try azamax. doublejj swears by it.


guy at the hydro shop swears by it also.


----------



## Deuce&Reg (Jul 5, 2012)

found this journal just cruising the site. saw your screen and had to keep reading!! nice job!! im in for the long haul to see the outcome, great job FM


----------



## Deuce&Reg (Jul 5, 2012)

also i saw hermie topic popped up. has anyone had a experience with size of plant and herming? vegging too long. i realize that shouldnt be a problem because in theory you should be able to veg forever but im running into this problem and am testing only vegging them a month.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 5, 2012)

You coming down today?


----------



## supchaka (Jul 5, 2012)

Deuce&Reg said:


> also i saw hermie topic popped up. has anyone had a experience with size of plant and herming? vegging too long. i realize that shouldnt be a problem because in theory you should be able to veg forever but im running into this problem and am testing only vegging them a month.


Theres only 2 things to consider, environment and genetics. If you know the first isnt the problem, then its the 2nd! Kinda vague huh?


----------



## supchaka (Jul 5, 2012)

I don't know if you come by my way when you head south, probably not but if you do stop by and I'll give you some of my seeds to spread around down there if anyone wants them!


----------



## Deuce&Reg (Jul 5, 2012)

supchaka said:


> Theres only 2 things to consider, environment and genetics. If you know the first isnt the problem, then its the 2nd! Kinda vague huh?


lol ya but i understand. its just a strain i like that im probably goin to scrap. just thought it was kinda weird herming with height. just along for the ride now with this journal hoping to learn some stuff as well. all ive seen is great stuff from you guys so keep up your great work guys !


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 5, 2012)

Deuce&Reg said:


> lol ya but i understand. its just a strain i like that im probably goin to scrap. just thought it was kinda weird herming with height. just along for the ride now with this journal hoping to learn some stuff as well. all ive seen is great stuff from you guys so keep up your great work guys !


a 1 month veg is not a long enough time to test your theory....


----------



## Deuce&Reg (Jul 5, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> a 1 month veg is not a long enough time to test your theory....


i have been growing that strain to monsters like 4-4.5 feet and had 3 plants. this time i have 16 and only vegged for a month and they are only bout......lemme check lol ...22 inches. im on week 7 with them too and so far no visible beans, whereas before i could see them forming on the lower branches and periodically throughout the top. and i could see the beans by week 5 last two cycles but like i said they were 4 ft tall and these are barely two feet. so thats why im "testing" them only vegging a month lol


----------



## supchaka (Jul 5, 2012)

Given your description now its absolutely possible to have a strain that herms when you grow it longer, and it's also possible that flowering them earlier like you are now will alleviate that completely. It shows the strain isn't totally stable but if you could find a way to grow it in conditions to control the issue and still be happy with the outcome then problem solved. 

If you wanted to grow big bushes every time then yeah I'd start to look for a new bean to try. If you can be happy with these smaller plants and get no herms then youre a winner!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 5, 2012)

Deuce&Reg said:


> i have been growing that strain to monsters like 4-4.5 feet and had 3 plants. this time i have 16 and only vegged for a month and they are only bout......lemme check lol ...22 inches. im on week 7 with them too and so far no visible beans, whereas before i could see them forming on the lower branches and periodically throughout the top. and i could see the beans by week 5 last two cycles but like i said they were 4 ft tall and these are barely two feet. so thats why im "testing" them only vegging a month lol


Thanks for explaining more clearly.
I was under the impression you wanted to see if 1 month was too long. lol

My theory is when you have bigger plants, lack of light penetration causes the undergrowth to herm, which subsequently pollinates the rest of the plant.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 5, 2012)

Also when vegging outdoor, or growing outdoor period, light penetration is usually not an issue.

However like Supchaka said, you might wanna look for a more stable strain, if you wanna grow larger plants.


----------



## Deuce&Reg (Jul 5, 2012)

i just realized also that the last few were done in roots organic and i had switched over to coco this time. so soil to coco, height, and i didnt top them. thats at least 3 variables that i changed so i guess more testing would be needed to determine this for sure. thanks for the input guys! lol. ridiculous emoticon. i think ive had a good run with this strain and heres the kicker too , jeez howd i leave this out, the 7 seeds i had of this were from a 1/4 i got from http://thesilverlizard.com/menu.html called "the dank" under indica dom. i was a lil upset at first but then shrugged a shoulder and tried to germ. them and ended up total 3 outta 7 females and these are all clones from one female. so ya either i got them from a herm or that plant was pollinated and its a unstable unknown cross.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 5, 2012)

Deuce&Reg said:


> i just realized also that the last few were done in roots organic and i had switched over to coco this time. so soil to coco, height, and i didnt top them. thats at least 3 variables that i changed so i guess more testing would be needed to determine this for sure. thanks for the input guys! lol. ridiculous emoticon. i think ive had a good run with this strain and heres the kicker too , jeez howd i leave this out, the 7 seeds i had of this were from a 1/4 i got from http://thesilverlizard.com/menu.html called "the dank" under indica dom. i was a lil upset at first but then shrugged a shoulder and tried to germ. them and ended up total 3 outta 7 females and these are all clones from one female. so ya either i got them from a herm or that plant was pollinated and its a unstable unknown cross.


Bagseed is a crapshoot.

Yeah you can find some gems. But the seeds got their somehow ya know.

No way to know if it was from herm genetics, or a true male that pollinated the bud you pulled the bagseed from.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 5, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Bagseed is a crapshoot.
> 
> Yeah you can find some gems. But the seeds got their somehow ya know.
> 
> No way to know if it was from herm genetics, or a true male that pollinated the bud you pulled the bagseed from.


Bagseeds are a crapshot but I hit the lottery with mine! Well at least thats how I feel about my MDs!!!

Hey Duece welcome to the thread! Everyone here will help with whatever you need! Glad to have you on board here!

I am cruising down in a little, just finished watering my plants and today I INTRO Sasha to some Bloom Nutes! She has pistils coming out everywhere, with that being said I am not tucking her no more! 

My indoor plants are looking shitty with burn leaves, I havent fed them any food for the last 3 feeding and she is still burning!

SUpchaka came over last night and I got seriously fucking wasted! Had a great time chilling and shooting the breeze bro! Thanks for stopping by since I never get any company!

Peace everyone and hope all my fellow Americans enjoyed their 4th of July. I worked and it sucked!

FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 5, 2012)

I like listening to this song when I drive to SD, why? I dont know but I just like it!

[video=youtube;dX3k_QDnzHE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dX3k_QDnzHE&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## fumble (Jul 5, 2012)

Awesome video F.M.! Maybe you like it when you are driving to SD because it makes you feel like you are breaking free and heading toward that beautiful beach sunset like those kids.


----------



## berkman858 (Jul 5, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I like listening to this song when I drive to SD, why? I dont know but I just like it!
> 
> [video=youtube;dX3k_QDnzHE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dX3k_QDnzHE&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


Great song.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 5, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Great song.


I agree. I enjoy it


----------



## berkman858 (Jul 5, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> I agree. I enjoy it


Their newest single "Reunion" is pretty good too. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DJQQrjVmQG0


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 5, 2012)

FM, Skunky Monkey #1 and #2 are NOT the same.

Just thought I would share that with you.


----------



## berkman858 (Jul 5, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> FM, Skunky Monkey #1 and #2 are NOT the same.
> 
> Just thought I would share that with you.


For me, #4 is the only one that is doing the weird leaf curl, the others are good.


----------



## Deuce&Reg (Jul 5, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I like listening to this song when I drive to SD, why? I dont know but I just like it!
> 
> [video=youtube;dX3k_QDnzHE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dX3k_QDnzHE&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


its got this 80s feel to it that i like. not that i love the 80s but hey i like the song lol


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 5, 2012)

*These are all the plants on Day 1 of Flowering*


*Here they are now....*

*Mamadude* Day 40 Flowering @BC99 this is the one you have a clone of!!!!


*Purple Le' Pew* Day 40 Flowering



*Skunky Monkey #4 *Day 40 Flowering


*Skunky Monkey #3 *Day 40 Flowering


Not too bad, they still have some time, I havent been feeding them any nutes the last 3 feedings cause they been getting burnt. Dont know how or why, I even checked my run off pH which I took 6.2 pH water and ran it through them and caught the run off and it was 6.2 pH (340 PPMs) So I cant figure why the hell they are burning! So today I gave them nutes again, they got Micro, Bloom and Bloom FX pH 6.2 748 PPMs. Lets see what happens! 

Went and hung out with BC99 and wheels today, smoked some of his Stank Ape, was very good! I ended up passing out on BC99 couch I was hammered! We smoked a lot today!

Peace

FM


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 6, 2012)

mmmmmmm skunky monkey no4 deeeeelish!!. visually obvious.....they all are top knotch, good work F.M i want some buds growing


----------



## blaze530 (Jul 6, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> OK I have been using this neem oil extract for the last 4 weeks and I am still having bugs nibble away at some leaves, is there a better thing to use to prevent bugs for outdoor grows??? It seems that the neem works but doesnt work like I want it to. Ay recommendations from you outdoor pros???
> 
> Peace
> 
> FM


Yo yoo i seen the issues not working well, im not sure if you are still having bug probs but just in case for anyone that is in need of finding a good fix cure and that is also cheap.
iv tried neem oil it works but doesn't kill the bug eggs and they end up hatching and reinfesting that's why they say on the instructions to spray, spray, spray, an spray sooo that gets old quick and doesn't fully help well for me it didn't but anyways
the best thing is dawn soap believe it or not it works! its like giving them a bath an they love it! ahhh 
just add a tsp that's where i started and spray them down and i mean drench them in the spray!! i grab all leaves spray bottom and top spray the stems too after shes leaning because the water i get the hose and wash her off with a light spray shake her down get the water off and put her back in the light an like one of your comments said after a wash they seem to like it 
just one thing tho try not the let the soap stray drip into your soil iv done it didn't kill my plants but does give a good burn to the leaves so then i put a cut in a bag slid it around the pot and taped the rest closed( anything will work just try to block excess soap water) while it took a week or two i just kept good eyes on the ladys an when i noticed some here and there i would run it threw soap and water again took me a few times about 3 and a fourth just to be safe now tho im clean of all bugs and the same plants i managed to burn are in flower right now soo its cheap works great and i just go to the sink whenever i have bug issues Good Luck now! peace.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 6, 2012)

I actually use dish soap inside the soil medium when it get all compressed and hard. Dish soap is also good to use with Neem Oil cause it mixes better with water. Never knew about it deterring bugs though.

@Flow, bro you just chopped down a huge ass beast of a plant. Whats next on your grow?? 

*Outdoor Grow Pics of Fire OG and E & J*


----------



## marcus green (Jul 6, 2012)

They are looking really good


----------



## Deuce&Reg (Jul 6, 2012)

that screen is ridiculous! very nice job


----------



## bassman999 (Jul 6, 2012)

FM, she has really filled in nicely!!


----------



## berkman858 (Jul 6, 2012)

FM - can you please post your method for making the ISO, I think I want to try to make some.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;v0HdgeGRHZo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0HdgeGRHZo&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;1buSgDNfGFQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1buSgDNfGFQ&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Arcturon (Jul 7, 2012)

I love how much veg growth you get! It fills out so nice! I'm subbing!

So what do you think is the most important thing to keep an eye on while growing?


What techniques have been the most beneficial to you?


----------



## mane2008 (Jul 7, 2012)

man your scrog is AMAZING bro.:Claps:


----------



## berkman858 (Jul 7, 2012)

I found 99% Isopropyl at the Vons right around the corner from me.


----------



## berkman858 (Jul 7, 2012)

How much of my PK should I use to get a decent amount of ISO? Will 1/4 ounce do?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 7, 2012)

you should get a gram or two if you are using quarter of bud.

Wont take much alcohol for that either.


----------



## berkman858 (Jul 7, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> you should get a gram or two if you are using quarter of bud.
> 
> Wont take much alcohol for that either.


Should I freeze it like it says in Oakley's thread or is that for uncured bud?

Also, how did you cook your ISO?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 7, 2012)

Arcturon said:


> I love how much veg growth you get! It fills out so nice! I'm subbing!
> 
> So what do you think is the most important thing to keep an eye on while growing?
> 
> ...


Learning how to read your plants!

Thanks for all the kind words folks! I am a little worried right now cause the 3 day forecast in my area is 103F, 107F and 105F. Its been so effin hot outside its insane!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 7, 2012)

PLP Clone Outdoor has color in her pistils


MD clone


E & J is flowering! I gave her some Bloom nutes today and she sucked down 5 gallons of water today. I might need to start watering her twice a day now! She looks like she needs water now but I am waiting till the morning to give her water! Big mistake growing her in such a small pot. Should of put her in a 20 gallon Dirt Pot


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 7, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> How much of my PK should I use to get a decent amount of ISO? Will 1/4 ounce do?


I would use a full ounce but thats me! Just depends on what you want and what you could afford to burn.


----------



## berkman858 (Jul 7, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I would use a full ounce but thats me! Just depends on what you want and what you could afford to burn.


OK I will try a 1/2 ounce and see how that goes. I don't wanna use too much in case I fuck it up.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 7, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> OK I will try a 1/2 ounce and see how that goes. I don't wanna use too much in case I fuck it up.


I am sure you wont fuck it up! Its not hard, I mean look at my 1st attempt. I still have some left!


----------



## berkman858 (Jul 7, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I am sure you wont fuck it up! Its not hard, I mean look at my 1st attempt. I still have some left!


Yeah man I really liked your shit, did you do it like the video that you posted or did you use Oakley's method?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 7, 2012)

I did it like the video but I only shaked it for 40 seconds! That was all I did different


----------



## berkman858 (Jul 7, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I did it like the video but I only shaked it for 40 seconds! That was all I did different


Hmmm, I am torn between that method and the one that Oakley posted. I think I am going to try Oakley's first and then the one that you did and compare the results.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 7, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Hmmm, I am torn between that method and the one that Oakley posted. I think I am going to try Oakley's first and then the one that you did and compare the results.


Go with what you feel comfortable doing. Thats what counts


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 7, 2012)

I really think you should try the Dry Ice Hash since you have my bags!


----------



## berkman858 (Jul 7, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I really think you should try the Dry Ice Hash since you have my bags!


Don't think I haven't been thinking about it since I watched that video of the guy shaking out gram after gram of kief.


----------



## berkman858 (Jul 8, 2012)

I have another question about the ISO extraction, did you let the alcohol evaporate or did you cook it off? If you cooked it off, how did you do it?


----------



## supchaka (Jul 8, 2012)

If I had to guess I'd say he did it on the stove with a flame! He's not the patient type. Although I'd use a double boiler with something like a crock pot. No open flames here man!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 8, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> I have another question about the ISO extraction, did you let the alcohol evaporate or did you cook it off? If you cooked it off, how did you do it?


Thats where I felt I went wrong, by letting it evap for 24 hours. Should of scraped before the 24 hour period cause it over dried IMO. Honestly I was too scared to cook it up, didnt want a fire!


----------



## berkman858 (Jul 8, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Thats where I felt I went wrong, by letting it evap for 24 hours. Should of scraped before the 24 hour period cause it over dried IMO. Honestly I was too scared to cook it up, didnt want a fire!


Did you freeze your isopropyl or bud before making the oil?

Also, did you cover the pan with anything while letting it evaporate or did you just leave it outside to get all dusty and shit?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 8, 2012)

Ususally i just leave mine with a fan infront for about 18-24 hors. but mine is always ugly.


----------



## berkman858 (Jul 8, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Ususally i just leave mine with a fan infront for about 18-24 hors. but mine is always ugly.


Yeah but I want to try for some clean ISO so I think I am going to cook it. I don't think I can keep dust from getting all over it if it is drying for that long outdoors. It is really dusty here in San Diego.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 8, 2012)

Fucking perfectionist


----------



## fumble (Jul 8, 2012)

Hey F.M...thought you might like to see this. That first little baby is the PLP, it's doing wonderful, but I can't see any sex yet. I tried to snap some pics so you could tell me, but too damn shaky. EFFING beautiful structure. 

The two in the bed are Bubba Kush and the one with your screen is White Fire. The first pics were taken 5/27 and the last 7/7.


----------



## wheels619 (Jul 8, 2012)

fumble said:


> Hey F.M...thought you might like to see this. That first little baby is the PLP, it's doing wonderful, but I can't see any sex yet. I tried to snap some pics so you could tell me, but too damn shaky. EFFING beautiful structure.
> 
> The two in the bed are Bubba Kush and the one with your screen is White Fire. The first pics were taken 5/27 and the last 7/7.


i want something nice like that in my yard. very relaxing environment to just go out and rip a couple bowls when life gets stressful. lol. kinda like a nice zen garden.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 8, 2012)

Stank Ape #2 has had me ripped this morning.

Wish I had a camera FM, Skunky Munky #1 has dark, dark purple calyxs


----------



## fumble (Jul 8, 2012)

I wish you had a camera too, I'd love to see that.

@ Wheels, thank you. It is my reprieve. I love being out there. We have a resident hummingbird, Bandit, who guards his territory. He does let one, we call her Bandit's Lady, enjoy the yard with him, but not any others. Even with her, he will sometimes only let her get a couple sips and then chases her off. And he's a fat little effer. Kind of flies like a bumble bee, like his body is to big for his wings lol.


----------



## Deuce&Reg (Jul 8, 2012)

have any vacuumless butane techniques or tricks? ive had a few runs and they went ok just never could get it to "budder up". might just be the strain ive used(ive heard some wont budder) but it seems real easy with those vacuum pumps lol


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 8, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Did you freeze your isopropyl or bud before making the oil?
> 
> Also, did you cover the pan with anything while letting it evaporate or did you just leave it outside to get all dusty and shit?


I did not evap mine outside, I put it by the kitchen window with it open. There was no dust or nothing in it. 


fumble said:


> Hey F.M...thought you might like to see this. That first little baby is the PLP, it's doing wonderful, but I can't see any sex yet. I tried to snap some pics so you could tell me, but too damn shaky. EFFING beautiful structure.
> 
> The two in the bed are Bubba Kush and the one with your screen is White Fire. The first pics were taken 5/27 and the last 7/7.


Thats my girl!!! I really hope I can taste PLP edibles in the future. Outstanding work girl!!!


Deuce&Reg said:


> have any vacuumless butane techniques or tricks? ive had a few runs and they went ok just never could get it to "budder up". might just be the strain ive used(ive heard some wont budder) but it seems real easy with those vacuum pumps lol


BC99 is the person to ask bro!!! I have no knowledge on that!


----------



## berkman858 (Jul 8, 2012)

My QWISO, not much quantity but super strong and not very harsh at all.


View attachment 2246586


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 8, 2012)

Today I gave my Skunky Monkeys and PLP their last feeding of nutes. After today they will be on a strict Molasses/Water feeding for a week and finish with plain water. Do keep in mind I flush every time when I feed. As far as the Skunky Monkeys, they seem to lack in yield a little from what I hoped for but the quality is there for sure. They are frosty and smell very very strong!!! My backyard smells from the air exhausting out the window. I did chop off a branch from Skunky Monkey #1 and my PLP. I smoked them and they were good! I am really excited about these plants!

So here are some pics:

The last thing I wanted to see when I came home from work today. 


PLP F2s (still no sex)


Skunkey Monkey #4 (Last feeding is today)


Skunky Monkey #3 

PLP F1

Mamadude


----------



## berkman858 (Jul 8, 2012)

I will see if I can get Skunky Munkey to yield something nice.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 8, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> I will see if I can get Skunky Munkey to yield something nice.


Im sure your Skunky Monkeys will be completely different.


----------



## berkman858 (Jul 8, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Im sure your Skunky Monkeys will be completely different.


Yes, different growing type, different nutes, CO2!!! I love CO2!!!!

Oh and my amazing growing techniques that I stole from others on this forum.....


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 8, 2012)

Dont break your arm patting yourself on the back!!!


----------



## Deuce&Reg (Jul 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;s2qE0cbOeE0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2qE0cbOeE0&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 8, 2012)

POS phone

talk to you tomorrow bro


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 8, 2012)

Deuce&Reg said:


> [video=youtube;s2qE0cbOeE0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2qE0cbOeE0&amp;feature=related[/video]


TBH i have bade BHO before, but I prefer the smoke and taste of ISO to BHO


----------



## Deuce&Reg (Jul 9, 2012)

what about production wise? i wouldnt think the quick 30-40 sec of shaking the jar would produce as much as running butane. i mean the more butane you run through it doesnt really matter because once its all extracted it just runs clear and evaporates eventually anyway. compared to the iso where you are shaking it for a period of time where the longer you shake, the 
"dirtier" it becomes with extra plant material. it just seems like there is more wasted to me with iso. im willing to give it a go tho! def a hell of a lot easier ill post some pics when done


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 9, 2012)

It depends on the quality of the bud/trim you use.

Stuff that is extremely frosty will give you a higher yield.

I got a good amount off a small batch of trim, and I dont shake it at all. Just a single rinse


----------



## Deuce&Reg (Jul 9, 2012)

anyone use air cool hoods while using co2? 
if so how do you do it? a/c?
ive been using it with timing the exhaust and co2 but the heat is getting up there(90-95 canopy level) so i recently changed to a 3cft blast(12x7x in the morning that starts 15 min before and goes for an hour with the exhaust fan off other fans on of course and the temps have been great 78-85. it was a suggestion someone made to me but im not so convinced yet that it would work the same.


----------



## Deuce&Reg (Jul 9, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> It depends on the quality of the bud/trim you use.
> 
> Stuff that is extremely frosty will give you a higher yield.
> 
> I got a good amount off a small batch of trim, and I dont shake it at all. Just a single rinse


i understand the quality thing i was more saying that if you used the same plant material and same amount i think butane would be more efficient at extracting. i think there would be more left behind with iso. so if you just rinse you break it up fine ? then just set it in filter and run iso over it? that def would cut back on plant material!


----------



## berkman858 (Jul 9, 2012)

Deuce&Reg said:


> anyone use air cool hoods while using co2?
> if so how do you do it? a/c?
> ive been using it with timing the exhaust and co2 but the heat is getting up there(90-95 canopy level) so i recently changed to a 3cft blast(12x7x in the morning that starts 15 min before and goes for an hour with the exhaust fan off other fans on of course and the temps have been great 78-85. it was a suggestion someone made to me but im not so convinced yet that it would work the same.


I am running CO2 and an air cooled hood, but I am using a Sentinel CHHC-4 environmental controller. It shuts off the intake and exhaust fans, when the temperature gets low enough, and turns on the CO2 to get it to the setpoint. Once the CO2 reaches the setpoint it turns off and keeps it right around the setpoint. When the temperature gets high enough, another setpoint, the unit turns off the CO2 and turns the fans back on. And so and and so forth.


----------



## Deuce&Reg (Jul 9, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> I am running CO2 and an air cooled hood, but I am using a Sentinel CHHC-4 environmental controller. It shuts off the intake and exhaust fans, when the temperature gets low enough, and turns on the CO2 to get it to the setpoint. Once the CO2 reaches the setpoint it turns off and keeps it right around the setpoint. When the temperature gets high enough, another setpoint, the unit turns off the CO2 and turns the fans back on. And so and and so forth.


so are you running a/c and a dehumidifier as well?


----------



## berkman858 (Jul 9, 2012)

Deuce&Reg said:


> so are you running a/c and a dehumidifier as well?


I have a dehumidifier but I couldn't get an A/C to vent properly because of where I am growing. In my next place I will add A/C to the tent or area outside of the tent.


----------



## wheels619 (Jul 9, 2012)

so the second plp weighed out to 22 grams dry. not bad for a 2 week veg. i think they need a month veg to really yield big. the skunks not so much. the first skunk will be dry enough for weight in a day or two ill post that. 2 dry plants 41 grams.


----------



## wheels619 (Jul 9, 2012)

oh and i cut 3 plp x g.g. yesterday. still have 6 left to go. 2 plp x g.g. and 4 sasha x g.g. will have weights once dry. average is 20.5g per plant with two plants dry so far with a 2 or so week veg and a 7.5 week flower. the third plant i cut will be dry enough in 2 days to weigh.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 9, 2012)

Did you cut the one i said was done already?


----------



## wheels619 (Jul 9, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Did you cut the one i said was done already?


most of them are done already. most will be cut by the end of the day.  minus a few skunk ones.


----------



## berkman858 (Jul 9, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> most of them are done already. most will be cut by the end of the day.  minus a few skunk ones.


Can I get some of your trim to make butter so I can try a recipe from Fumble?


----------



## wheels619 (Jul 9, 2012)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh........ no. lmao.















just kidding. yeah dude once it dries u can swipe some. i think bc wants to make some edibles too. would really like some fief. tho if its at all possible.  im a kief guy. lol.


----------



## berkman858 (Jul 9, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh........ no. lmao.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dry ice extraction??


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 9, 2012)

Are you using your 6" fan right now?
If not, can I use it? I want to stack the Vizio box on top of the 2x2 so i run a veg chamber... Just need ventilation.


----------



## Deuce&Reg (Jul 10, 2012)

ran across this.
http://www.hydrofarm.com/product.php?itemid=11992
anyone have any experience with it or heard someone using it. right now i have a 600w and a 1000w and i was thinking i could leave a 600 on top and side light with two more 600 if i split the 1000.
any thoughts?


----------



## wheels619 (Jul 10, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Are you using your 6" fan right now?
> If not, can I use it? I want to stack the Vizio box on top of the 2x2 so i run a veg chamber... Just need ventilation.


its running the intake on the tents.


----------



## wheels619 (Jul 10, 2012)

Deuce&Reg said:


> ran across this.
> http://www.hydrofarm.com/product.php?itemid=11992
> anyone have any experience with it or heard someone using it. right now i have a 600w and a 1000w and i was thinking i could leave a 600 on top and side light with two more 600 if i split the 1000.
> any thoughts?


was thinking about it but decided not to. under powered bulbs cause u to lose a shit ton of lumens. with the splitter ur only pushing 500 watts to a 600 watt bulb. ur better off getting 2 600 ballasts if at all possible. more lumen output than u would get with under powered bulbs from just a 1000 ballast by far. oh and its recommended that u use their bulbs. heard something about if one bulb died the other was sacrificed with it. decided to just get a really big ass fuckin hood for the 1000 ballast instead.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 10, 2012)

It hit 109F today and was 97F at 9pm tonight. This heat is really making me feel lazy and lethargic. Fuck this sucks!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 10, 2012)

Sorry to hear bro hope it chills out soon


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 10, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Sorry to hear bro hope it chills out soon


Tomorrows forecast is supposed to be a little hotter. This is the peak part of this areas summer. From what I hear this is going to be like this for about 2 to 3 weeks more. Brutal! My indoor plants are taking hit from this heat. I clearly can not grow in the summer indoors no more! Just have to make big winter grows. I already started to plan for my winter grow. I might run some Hazeman Seeds for the winter, Triple XXX.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 10, 2012)

How the outside ones doing?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 10, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> How the outside ones doing?


I will post pics tomorrow when the deadly sun is up.


----------



## Deuce&Reg (Jul 10, 2012)

already using 1000w HPS from the top, would it be better to use MH or HPS to sidelight? what do you guys think about the dual arc hortillux? is it worth paying double the price of a 1000w HPS? im starting to realize most of you are outdoor guys with free sun but any help or experience is always appreciated!! thanks 

edit: which ballast would you use for the dual arc? 1000w HPS, 1000w MH, or the convertible 1000w MH/HPS?


----------



## wheels619 (Jul 10, 2012)

Deuce&Reg said:


> already using 1000w HPS from the top, would it be better to use MH or HPS to sidelight? what do you guys think about the dual arc hortillux? is it worth paying double the price of a 1000w HPS? im starting to realize most of you are outdoor guys with free sun but any help or experience is always appreciated!! thanks
> 
> edit: which ballast would you use for the dual arc? 1000w HPS, 1000w MH, or the convertible 1000w MH/HPS?


i believe its an hps ballast. i dont use them. i just use reg hps bulbs. im not forking out that much money for a bulb. i get great results without the dual but u never know unless u try it. i honestly dont have double the cash for one bulb. u can get anouther ballast and just run a 400 mh in it or two 250 watt ballasts for side lighting. digital ballasts on ebay for a 250 r relatively affordable just get a couple of them and a few 250 bulbs. bulbs are about 15 bucks for 250 watt mh bulbs. u could just hang them vertical to save from getting more hoods. plus a few 250 mh when not being used for side lighting would be nice to veg a few plants out for a few good months. u can get about a 2-3 month vveg out of a 250 but wouldnt do more than that. all of which will cost the same as just that one dual arc bulb and can be used for many other things..


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 10, 2012)

Sasha: She get 10 gallons of water a day. When its over 100F she sucks down all the water you see there, oh that pic with the water is only 5 gallons so she sucks that down and I give her another 5 gallons later in the day. I know I fucked up leaving her in a 7 gallon but next year will be different. I am learning a lot about outdoor growing.



Fire OG Clone


Mamadude Clone


I cant complain about how healthy the outdoor ladies are especially with the heat factor. I took 6 clones off my Fire OG and I took 5 clones off Sasha.

Well I am off to work now so I will have to water again on my lunch break. 

Peace

Emily...opps FM!


----------



## berkman858 (Jul 10, 2012)

Damn dude, your plants even _look _hot. Look at them taco leaves.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 10, 2012)

Looking nice bro!! Love it Sasha is one sexy lady.


----------



## Deuce&Reg (Jul 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;_1aYMvOyfKI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1aYMvOyfKI[/video]

ran across this and thought it was pretty cool. hadnt seen it yet but its very creative


----------



## Deuce&Reg (Jul 10, 2012)

looking very nice FM! very nice indeed. lol cant wait to see it done


----------



## supchaka (Jul 10, 2012)

Here's one of those led grows I was telling you about. He does well and I think he could push his space even more if he wanted. Save up for next summer!

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/541175-blackstar-led-grow-4-bubba.html


----------



## nas2007 (Jul 11, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Sasha: She get 10 gallons of water a day. When its over 100F she sucks down all the water you see there, oh that pic with the water is only 5 gallons so she sucks that down and I give her another 5 gallons later in the day. I know I fucked up leaving her in a 7 gallon but next year will be different. I am learning a lot about outdoor growing.
> 
> View attachment 2249529
> 
> ...



I can't wait for her to flower !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## noob78 (Jul 11, 2012)

Deuce&Reg said:


> [video=youtube;_1aYMvOyfKI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1aYMvOyfKI[/video]
> 
> ran across this and thought it was pretty cool. hadnt seen it yet but its very creative


That is a slick way to clone


----------



## fumble (Jul 11, 2012)

Pretty cool F.M. I wonder if you could graft using the same method? Like put a branch of Sasha onto a MamaDude? Cool beans


----------



## wheels619 (Jul 11, 2012)

Deuce&Reg said:


> [video=youtube;_1aYMvOyfKI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1aYMvOyfKI[/video]
> 
> ran across this and thought it was pretty cool. hadnt seen it yet but its very creative


im gonna try that once my moms are big enough. u think it can be done with rapid rooters? same concept right or do u think they will dry out to fast?


----------



## supchaka (Jul 11, 2012)

The problem I see with that method is the weight pulling the branch down. A least my plants would, they live a pampered low wind life!


----------



## Deuce&Reg (Jul 11, 2012)

from what i read you have to keep it moist. dropping water on it occassionally. i dont see why rapid rooters wouldnt work just as well as long as you keep them moist


----------



## Deuce&Reg (Jul 11, 2012)

supchaka said:


> The problem I see with that method is the weight pulling the branch down. A least my plants would, they live a pampered low wind life!


whys that, no space?


----------



## supchaka (Jul 11, 2012)

No I just don't use heavy airflow in the tent, those rooters would yank my branch to the ground prolly! Also somewhat strain independent some have strong sticks and some stay more pliable like a tomato branch.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 11, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> im gonna try that once my moms are big enough. u think it can be done with rapid rooters? same concept right or do u think they will dry out to fast?


why?

for what purpose?


----------



## wheels619 (Jul 11, 2012)

eh have 40 clones ready for pots before u r ready to cut. u can just cut and shove them in one gallons. which would be nice. eliminate the t5 completely. lol.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 11, 2012)

If that is the case, then you would want to wrap the rapid rooter in saran wrap and twist tie of both ends so the moisture doesnt evaporate.


----------



## supchaka (Jul 11, 2012)

The gears are always turning over here. You don't really need to scrape the stem if you're using compound. I'm picturing some plastic balls like ping pong size. Split with holes and a click to close deal. You'd pop them straight on the branches with no prep to the plant. Being plastic they keep the inside moist. It's like you got a handful of these ping pong balls. Click click click bam cloning process done in like 20 seconds. Cut them off in a week or whatever time you determine the process to take. It's looking bitchin in my head, is anyone else seeing it with me!?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 11, 2012)

You know those wire connectors that can splice two wires together?

Have a mechanism like that inside that scores the stem when you click it shut. 

Doesnt have to be a ball, could be a plastic cylinder. Like an old school 35mm film cannister


----------



## Deuce&Reg (Jul 11, 2012)

with the saran wrap though you have light going to where the roots are goin to come out. sharpie the outside lol? or some black tape?


----------



## wheels619 (Jul 11, 2012)

black plastic bag.


----------



## wheels619 (Jul 11, 2012)

thats it im gonna try this shit next time i take cuttings. lmfao. im really high from the plp x g.g. i cant ever remember what the hell u guys call it.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 11, 2012)

Stank Ape foolio.

And yes that shit is legit!!


----------



## wheels619 (Jul 11, 2012)

whats legit? the cutting the stem shit?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 11, 2012)

No dipshit.

Your bud.


----------



## wheels619 (Jul 11, 2012)

U should just come over to my casa to get reeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaally baaaaaked.............


----------



## wheels619 (Jul 11, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> No dipshit.
> 
> Your bud.


oh. for sure. all the stank apes i think are cut. just the skunky monkeys left. and they are next today.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 11, 2012)

What about the mislabeled one?


----------



## wheels619 (Jul 11, 2012)

all will be cut by friday. i dont know. they were all labeled but the tape sucked after a while. lol.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 11, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> What about the mislabeled one?


Can you please change your signature ASSHOLE!!!!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 11, 2012)

Damn this is one badass mofo grower! Look at his 1st grow. Iconic!!!

[video=youtube;Zt0s4gIX6Y8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zt0s4gIX6Y8&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 11, 2012)

Creative mofo too. 

[video=youtube;WBTbLf-aDRg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WBTbLf-aDRg&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## fumble (Jul 12, 2012)

Pretty awesome F.M. How did the leds do for you? I would really like to use them.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 12, 2012)

fumble said:


> Pretty awesome F.M. How did the leds do for you? I would really like to use them.


They worked, when they worked, till they stopped working.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 12, 2012)

I dont like LEDs, too much money and they are very fragile! But thats my opinion! I know a lot of people love them but I dont.

Its raining outside today and I am thrilled. Shit I even got homer buckets outside trying to catch some free rain! I would think the rain out here is a rare thing.


----------



## noob78 (Jul 12, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I dont like LEDs, too much money and they are very fragile! But thats my opinion! I know a lot of people love them but I dont.
> 
> Its raining outside today and I am thrilled. Shit I even got homer buckets outside trying to catch some free rain! I would think the rain out here is a rare thing.


Im starting to forget what rain is around here. Hey I see that you make alot of your own strains, could you give me a link or a description of the process you take to make your strains please. thanks


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 12, 2012)

Its pretty simple bro, Male explodes all over a female plant. Your male will flower much faster than the female so by the time the male is bursting pollen sacks your female plant will be ready for some facial love! I tried dusting branches and it seems not to work, thats why just leave a male in where you want him to spread pollen. You can do this in a cardboard box cause you dont want it spreading into your main flowering room or whatever. It is so simple a Caveman can do it.

Gieco's commercial with the Possum is awesome.


----------



## noob78 (Jul 12, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Its pretty simple bro, Male explodes all over a female plant. Your male will flower much faster than the female so by the time the male is bursting pollen sacks your female plant will be ready for some facial love! I tried dusting branches and it seems not to work, thats why just leave a male in where you want him to spread pollen. You can do this in a cardboard box cause you dont want it spreading into your main flowering room or whatever. It is so simple a Caveman can do it.
> 
> Gieco's commercial with the Possum is awesome.


Can i do that with some cfl's


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 12, 2012)

Yes u can. Like fm said its easy I thought it was hard then I got schooled and it really wasn't hard at all.


----------



## wheels619 (Jul 12, 2012)

noob78 said:


> Can i do that with some cfl's


yes. a male will flower under one cfl. but id toss more in if ur gonna have a female in there with the male for days and days. one of these guys in here used my old 150hps for a while for male and female bowchicawowow. lol.


----------



## wheels619 (Jul 12, 2012)

https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/humboldt-seed-organisation/cat_151.html

new breeder.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 12, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/humboldt-seed-organisation/cat_151.html
> 
> new breeder.


more crap for you to spend your money on. lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 12, 2012)

That's basically all that's coming out now..


----------



## noob78 (Jul 12, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yes u can. Like fm said its easy I thought it was hard then I got schooled and it really wasn't hard at all.


 How do i harvest the pollen for future crosses?


----------



## supchaka (Jul 12, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/humboldt-seed-organisation/cat_151.html
> 
> new breeder.


That's alot of misspelled organization!


----------



## CircuiT37 (Jul 12, 2012)

thats a beast of a plant, awesome!!


----------



## Shwagbag (Jul 12, 2012)

Blue Dream and Blueberry look proper!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 13, 2012)

Glad to see you found your way here Wyte, always a pleasure sir!

So I got off work today feeling like shit cause the humidity was very extreme. As soon as I pull into my driveway, my neighbor opens up his window and invited me to smoke some BHO. So I went to his house without even walking into my house and started to get wasted. After about 4 bowls we then decided to go fishing and went fishing in Supchaka's backyard,lol. We were there for about two hours and caught 4 fish, this was my best one 2lb Largemouth Bass. My neighbor used to work on a fishing boat so he is teaching me some good fishing techniques. I love fishing now and especially when you are high! We smoked a Peacock Blunt. I like doing spontaneous shit sometimes, I needed it cause work sucked today!

As far as my grow, I didnt have to water Sasha two times today cause it wasnt hell outside. Also 3 of my PLP F2s are showing sex and they are all females so far. Damn 2 left and I am praying for a male! lol 

*Fish pr0n*


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 13, 2012)

Sweet fish FM


----------



## greenlikemoney (Jul 13, 2012)

'Chaka's got a hatchery in his backyard? Dang, I gotta move to Cali...............


----------



## supchaka (Jul 13, 2012)

Where was that? I know of one fishing place near the freeway but I thought they were just catfish


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 13, 2012)

There are catfish but you fish on the bottom for those. Topside is where its at for Bass. It was in one of those Homer Owner Associations. We got kicked out by security just about after 2 hours, he was cool about it.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 13, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> There are catfish but you fish on the bottom for those. Topside is where its at for Bass. It was in one of those Homer Owner Associations. We got kicked out by security just about after 2 hours, he was cool about it.


Crazy fish poaching lol


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 14, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Crazy fish poaching lol


I always throw back!!!


----------



## Deuce&Reg (Jul 14, 2012)

nice avatar FM


----------



## Deuce&Reg (Jul 14, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Glad to see you found your way here Wyte, always a pleasure sir!
> 
> So I got off work today feeling like shit cause the humidity was very extreme. As soon as I pull into my driveway, my neighbor opens up his window and invited me to smoke some BHO. So I went to his house without even walking into my house and started to get wasted. After about 4 bowls we then decided to go fishing and went fishing in Supchaka's backyard,lol. We were there for about two hours and caught 4 fish, this was my best one 2lb Largemouth Bass. My neighbor used to work on a fishing boat so he is teaching me some good fishing techniques. I love fishing now and especially when you are high! We smoked a Peacock Blunt. I like doing spontaneous shit sometimes, I needed it cause work sucked today!
> 
> ...


from the look off this picture though id say you caught more than a 2lb'er. looks more like 4 to me. did you have a hand scale? nice catch!


----------



## berkman858 (Jul 14, 2012)

Deuce&Reg said:


> from the look off this picture though id say you caught more than a 2lb'er. looks more like 4 to me. did you have a hand scale? nice catch!


Nope, that dude holding the fish is a midget so your perspective is all messed up....


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 14, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Nope, that dude holding the fish is a midget so your perspective is all messed up....


Lol........


----------



## Deuce&Reg (Jul 15, 2012)

I 2nd the lol


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 15, 2012)

No I dont have a hand scale, I was just guesstimating like I do when I try to guesstimate what my yield will be on harvested plants. lol I always under cut myself when using my Jedi Mind Weighing Forces

Last night I got off work at 11pm and I flushed all my Skunky Monkeys and PLP. My Sour Diesel Blueberry is still recieving nutes cause she is going to need at least another 3 - 4 weeks. I am ready to chop these bitches but they still need time about 2 more weeks IMO. They been flowering now for 50 days.

I going fishing tomorrow with my son again. Should be a blast!

Peace

FM


----------



## Deuce&Reg (Jul 15, 2012)

better to under cut than overestimate yield. that extra oz is always something to smile about
did you say your camera broke?


----------



## Deuce&Reg (Jul 15, 2012)

ran across this the other day too. its from 09 but its still some good info.
http://www.growersunderground.com/blog/hydroponics-articles/the-great-phosphorus-myth-exposed
interesting video and has the PDF right under the video so you can view the charts he is showing. 

o ya and what was the deal with rollitup last night? server maintenance?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 16, 2012)

Nice avatar lol FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 16, 2012)

Skunky Monkey #3 She will be chopped soon!!! Next weekend for sure I think will be perfect.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 16, 2012)

frozen!!! looking good man. all this talk of weighing, now i remember i need a scale. harvest almost completely dry now.


----------



## dvs1038 (Jul 16, 2012)

noob78 said:


> That is a slick way to clone


Yeah I had linked that video of the air layering to someone a lil while ago too, I actually found it on utube and I think there was sumptin talkin about its the same method used with maple trees or I think. I saw another 1 where a guy took really damp peat moss and packed it around where he cut and wrapped it with saran wrap to seal in the moisture and would just cut when he could c roots peaking thru.


----------



## North40Farmer (Jul 16, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Skunky Monkey #3 She will be chopped soon!!! Next weekend for sure I think will be perfect.
> 
> View attachment 2256678View attachment 2256679View attachment 2256680View attachment 2256677


Looking great man, what's the genetics of the skunky monkey?


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 16, 2012)

that is very nice right there bro


----------



## atidd11 (Jul 16, 2012)

Shwagbag said:


> Blue Dream and Blueberry look proper!


Whos ass is that?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 16, 2012)

North40Farmer the genetics for SKunky Monkey: ((Early Skunk x Jack Herer) x Gorilla Grape) This cross was made by BC99 and its the 1st time I am growing them.

@T, I saw that you harvested the DOGs, lucky dog you! lol

@D, thanks brotha!

@atidd11, thats my wife's ass! Well at least I like to think thats my wife's ass. lol It is a dime piece!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 16, 2012)

Outdoor SCRoG (She survived the massive heat wave of over 100F for about 5 days straight) You go girl! 
View attachment 2257020View attachment 2257021

Please Dont Be a Baby Lou!!!!
View attachment 2257022


----------



## wheels619 (Jul 16, 2012)

i should get roughly 8 Oz off of 9 plants which isnt bad. a lot lees than i would have liked running the thousand for flower but i needed weed. lol. this next time im going to give them all about 2 months then im going to toss them into the box. decided to get a 4x8 and veg a 4x8 screen full with a light mover or maybe ill just use the 2 400s to veg and then flower with the thousand on a light mover. any thoughts? 32 sq feet of flowering screen. mmmmmmmm. i cant wait to see it.  just gotta order the 4x8 tent now and once the shit is big enough ill take the 4x4s down and swap them with the 4x8. i still have roughly a month before i can even get the plants big enough to go under the screen.


----------



## Deuce&Reg (Jul 16, 2012)

looks amazingg FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 16, 2012)

Fucking today is turning out so shitty! I went fishing with my son and got SKUNKED! Then we went to eat at a Chinese Food Buffet and my phone grew legs and walked away. I lost my phone! Spent about 1 hour looking all over the Chinese food place and it was nowhere to be found. I had it in there but couldnt find it. Someone had to have stole it. Oh well! You take the good with the bad.

So I know a lot of people here have my phone number and I have no way of getting my old numbers cause there are so many of them with the same area code! When I get my new phone and number I will let you all know.

Hopefully tomorrow will be a better day for me! Going on a boat tomorrow for some more fishing! Damn I am really enjoying my new hobby of fishing! Eventhough I was SKUNKED today I still had a good time with my son!

Peace
FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 16, 2012)

Chaka PM ASAP!!! I want to make sure all is good bro!!!!


----------



## Deuce&Reg (Jul 16, 2012)

looking great FM
heres a lil something from me. just started flushing 
the last one is a batch of cookie brownies i made yesterday that i used cannabutter and i melted 3g of BHO into the butter. 
send you to the floor they do. lol my yoda voice 
and heres one from the last harvest

PS sry for the blurry pics theres a few


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 16, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Fucking today is turning out so shitty! I went fishing with my son and got SKUNKED! Then we went to eat at a Chinese Food Buffet and my phone grew legs and walked away. I lost my phone! Spent about 1 hour looking all over the Chinese food place and it was nowhere to be found. I had it in there but couldnt find it. Someone had to have stole it. Oh well! You take the good with the bad.
> 
> So I know a lot of people here have my phone number and I have no way of getting my old numbers cause there are so many of them with the same area code! When I get my new phone and number I will let you all know.
> 
> ...


Gmail saves all your contacts homie


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 17, 2012)

Just got back from a long float on a very famous river! Hooked up 9 good size trout! Was loving it, first sunny day in
over 30 days


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 17, 2012)

i hope the phone turns up fm 

and the day is better for you


----------



## Shwagbag (Jul 17, 2012)

Scrog is looking ridiculous!


----------



## bassman999 (Jul 17, 2012)

Sux bout the phone and skunk, but today can only get better bro!!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 17, 2012)

Well after I lost my phone and handled business with them, I am getting a new phone sent to me, I have insurance! So I decided afte dinner last night to take my son to another fishing spot and he ended up catching 5 Large Mouth Bass. Here is one of them. So he and I were happy about it. We fished to about 11pm and woke up this morning at 4 am to go on a boat and do some fishing.



It was a chill morning and cold.


My son caught 6 Striped Bass, I caught 3. It was a great day on the lake!!! Good times. I took home 6 of the Striped Bass.


----------



## supchaka (Jul 17, 2012)

I never catch fish. How long were you out there for


----------



## fumble (Jul 17, 2012)

That's awesome F.M. Glad you got to have fun and catch fish with your son. Suck about the phone. Let me know when you get the new one.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 17, 2012)

I wanna go fishing soo bad


----------



## curly604 (Jul 18, 2012)

looks like some nice bass man what you using for bait ....crack? lol good numbers there man


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 18, 2012)

We were on the lake for 5 hours and the boat rental cost $43.00. We used Chicken Liver for bait on 6lb test line with a bullet weight. It was pretty simple and fun! We go during the early morning and were home by noon. I dont want to be out on the lake when its hot in the afternoon. I really enjoy fishing, such a stress reliever! LOL

Chaka you can catch fish by your house very very very easy! If you get skunked by your house than you should return your fishing gear.


----------



## wheels619 (Jul 18, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Outdoor SCRoG (She survived the massive heat wave of over 100F for about 5 days straight) You go girl!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2257024View attachment 2257022


Dude. those are going to be some nice ass tops. good shit bro. all that hard work is gonna pay off.


----------



## wheels619 (Jul 18, 2012)

hey what if u had a mister hooked up in the middle of the screen and just misted the plant from the hose most of the day while it was hot. and then when the sun isnt so deadly. just turn it off a few hours before dark and let the heat dry up the water on the leaves and shit. stoner idea. lol. would help with the heat and probably with how much u have to water her ass. what u up to 2 times a day? any thoughts?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 18, 2012)

Bad idea.

It is not good for the plant to have water sitting on it, especially while the hot ass sun is out.


----------



## wheels619 (Jul 18, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Bad idea.
> 
> It is not good for the plant to have water sitting on it, especially while the hot ass sun is out.


shut up u. u didnt even hear my master plan yet. lol.


----------



## Deuce&Reg (Jul 18, 2012)

thinkin bout makin an order from attitude. and suggestions or breeders to stay away from? ive already heard a lot bout subcools herming but other than that ive gotten mixed reviews about greenhouse and had a bad experience with barneys farm's red diesel--powdery mildew even with humidity in normal range.



edit: and or strains suggestions/stay away from


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 18, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> shut up u. u didnt even hear my master plan yet. lol.


Doesn't matter.

Yer still gonna be wrong.

lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 18, 2012)

Deuce&Reg said:


> thinkin bout makin an order from attitude. and suggestions or breeders to stay away from? ive already heard a lot bout subcools herming but other than that ive gotten mixed reviews about greenhouse and had a bad experience with barneys farm's red diesel--powdery mildew even with humidity in normal range.
> 
> 
> 
> edit: and or strains suggestions/stay away from


Do a search on breeder's boutique, they have some amazing strains!!


----------



## Deuce&Reg (Jul 18, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Do a search on breeder's boutique, they have some amazing strains!!


anything from the tude?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 18, 2012)

Quick update before I go to work!!! 

PLP F2 (Female) In this photo SHE is in a 1 gallon, I transferred her into a 5 gallon Dirt pot. It was the only container I had available. I am liking this pheno, its different from any I have grown.


Skunky Monkey #4 This bitch is going to be a nice hash plant. She is so sticky and she is swelling in this last week. I want to say that the Skunky Monkey plants do a lot of swelling in the last 2 weeks or so. I was a little disappointed that their yield was going to be low but after this last week, I see a lot of weight being packed on and there calaxyes are bulking up nicely! Should be some fire smoke.


PLP F1 Well I am now convinced that a trait for my PLP cross is purpling leaves that color under and not on top. As you can see there is some purple coming in under her leaves. I am surprised cause with the heat so high I wouldnt think any color would come in. I love my PLPs, thank you Ganja Godz for giving me the right tools to make this cross. LOL Sorry I am proud of them!!! Lots of my close peeps in these forums have them and I cant wait to see other flourish!!!



Damn am I a PROUD FATHER!!! 


Off to work bitches....Laterz

FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 18, 2012)

Deuce&Reg said:


> anything from the tude?


http://www.seaofseeds.com/product-detail.php?cat_url=breeders-boutique&prod_url=breeders-boutique-dog-kush-s1

Get them they are HOT!!! There is even a DOG thread that I started https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/527367-dog-pound-thread-show-off.html. 

I got some coming my way to test run DOG Regs.


----------



## fumble (Jul 18, 2012)

It really makes me happy to see a guy do things with his son. That is something my son never got from his father. You're awesome!
And your PLP's are awesome! She is just loving life. Transferred her to the ground last night and started tying down. Made it rain and will feed with 2 gallons of Maxsea tomorrow or next day, depending on what she whispers in my ear. The Whitefire is going crazy. The middle is starting to reach the top of the screen now. The Bubba is just happy as efff. The little Vortex is amazing. It was barely rooted and hanging on when I got it. It took a while, but it finally kicked in and is taking off. The two little ones are re-veging Medijuanas. And the man made me a cloner so I will be preggo soon! I'm going to plant kolas like a row of corn. lol

**thanks for letting me jack your thread**


----------



## Deuce&Reg (Jul 18, 2012)

i like your guard dog 
gotta love them ez cloners !


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 18, 2012)

Fumble you are never jacking my thread, post away my girl!!! Plants and everything looking stellar. Reason why I do a lot of Father/Son stuff is because I too didnt have a Father around so I make sure to do and be in my kids lives! Its so important to be there for your children! Sucks when you dont have a Dad around!

Are any of your plants flowering outside yet??? Shoot me a text on my old phone after 8pm tonight cause my new phone should be activated.

Peace

FM


----------



## berkman858 (Jul 18, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Fumble you are never jacking my thread, post away my girl!!! Plants and everything looking stellar. Reason why I do a lot of Father/Son stuff is because I too didnt have a Father around so I make sure to do and be in my kids lives! Its so important to be there for your children! Sucks when you dont have a Dad around!
> 
> Are any of your plants flowering outside yet??? Shoot me a text on my old phone after 8pm tonight cause my new phone should be activated.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you are good father to me.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 18, 2012)

I am a GREAT FATHER!

Hey anyone in the SF area, there is a grow expo:

http://indoorgardenexpo.com/?page_id=37

Take advantage of the giveaways. Me, BC and wheels walked away with a ton of shit when there was one in SD last August! I wonder if they are having another in SD again?

Peace

FM


----------



## berkman858 (Jul 18, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I am a GREAT FATHER!
> 
> Hey anyone in the SF area, there is a grow expo:
> 
> ...


There is one in Long Beach November 3-4, which day do you want to go? I am definitely going.


----------



## wheels619 (Jul 19, 2012)

i got a bunch of trim. someone needs to come over and they need to make something bomb to smoke. maybe bubble maybe iso maybe some wax? its gotta get maid into something easy to cut up or divide amongst u gents. was really entertaining the idea of some bubble. but who knows.


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 19, 2012)

saw this in BC's thread  maaaaaaaan i would honestly give my left nut for this cut!!!!! ohhhh geeeeeeeez thats oooooooooooozing stickiness appeal
edit : _*that's almost disgusting it's that good!!!
*_


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 19, 2012)

Yes sir Mr Flow, BC blessed me!!! He also made a cross with that same cut that I am starting now, they are seedlings. 

OK if you want to read back how I was bitching about the yield of these plants, I take back ever doubting that. These are some fatties!!! I cant believe how much they are packing weight. These Skunky Monkeys are sexy as fuck! If you dont like foxtail buds, I would say you are a homo! This Skunky Monkey is a FOXTAILING WHORE!!!! Wooooohooooo. That shit gets me gitty! I love them FOXY FOXTAILS!

The ladies getting chunk


Foxy Tail Skunky Monkey! Thank you Ganja Godz, I am feeling blessed! hahaha


MamaDude she is looking like a winner or more wicked?


I am very excited right now. Never doubt in the plant no matter what! You do your best to give them love and they repay always! Solid!

Peace and goodnight! 

FM


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 19, 2012)

geeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeez!!!!! craaaaaazy frost F.M man i don't doubt 1 little bit, you guys know what you're doin with crossin! wow i'm absolutely gobsmacked!! i really have no clue when it comes to that side of growing, you have inspired me that's for sure!! Loooooove those little tippy leaves they all look like frost curled tongues!! wow.
*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to F.M.I.L.Y again.


edit: and yes i have come to looove foxxies as well, i have been known to grow them  gotta love what you parent, even if the ending requires a brutal slaughtering


*


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 19, 2012)

damn fm they look great. are you using x nutrients as well?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 19, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> geeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeez!!!!! craaaaaazy frost F.M man i don't doubt 1 little bit, you guys know what you're doin with crossin! wow i'm absolutely gobsmacked!! i really have no clue when it comes to that side of growing, you have inspired me that's for sure!! Loooooove those little tippy leaves they all look like frost curled tongues!! wow.
> *
> 
> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to F.M.I.L.Y again.
> ...


Thanks bro, these are some nice crosses. I have a shit load of seeds that I have purchased from Attitude, Sea of Seeds, ETC. But for some odd reason I am only growing strains that friends and I crossed. Free seeds that are popping buds out like this is what I like!


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> damn fm they look great. are you using x nutrients as well?


Yeah T, "X" Nutrients. I am a little upset that X nutrients is coming out with more supplements. I have never used any Cal/Mag with any grows that I used X Nutrients with. Now they are coming out with a Cal/Mag X. I guess its a money thing.

Peace

FM


----------



## wheels619 (Jul 19, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Thanks bro, these are some nice crosses. I have a shit load of seeds that I have purchased from Attitude, Sea of Seeds, ETC. But for some odd reason I am only growing strains that friends and I crossed. Free seeds that are popping buds out like this is what I like!
> 
> Yeah T, "X" Nutrients. I am a little upset that X nutrients is coming out with more supplements. I have never used any Cal/Mag with any grows that I used X Nutrients with. Now they are coming out with a Cal/Mag X. I guess its a money thing.
> 
> ...


u wont need it unless u r/o ur water. if u do why not. run the whole lineup.

oh and word thru the gardening shop grape vine is a lot of sd gardening places are closing down. so those down south will have to drive to eastlake at the closest point and past the 8 for ur supplies. berkman and fm are ok but im kinda screwed. 

dont people know u cant flood the market with a shit ton of new stores that sell the same goods in too small an area. its simple business. supply and demand. and the suppliers have supplied so much product to so many stores in such a small radius of area and now they all cant make any money becuz the market for hydro shops in sd is too competitive and now they are going broke. sd hydro in chula vista already had 3 out of the 4 managers quit. people working there now are morons cuz its just regular employees for the most part that might have grown one or two pot plants in thier life time and think they know all kinds of smart shit.... see suppliers used to only sell to one store in a 5-10 mile radius as to not flood the market. but even the suppliers have gotten greedy and went from supplying 3 hydro stores south of the 8 freeway to supplying over 20. now most will be closing down. idiots...... lets try to make a bunch of money selling the products to everyone and then lose a shit load of money cuz we flooded the market with too much product. u dont need a business degree to see how they fucked up so bad and now its going to hurt my ass with my 6mpg city and 11mpg freeway beast driving to mission valley twice a week or possibly eastlake.


----------



## supchaka (Jul 19, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Thanks bro, these are some nice crosses. I have a shit load of seeds that I have purchased from Attitude, Sea of Seeds, ETC. But for some odd reason I am only growing strains that friends and I crossed. Free seeds that are popping buds out like this is what I like!
> 
> Yeah T, "X" Nutrients. I am a little upset that X nutrients is coming out with more supplements. I have never used any Cal/Mag with any grows that I used X Nutrients with. Now they are coming out with a Cal/Mag X. I guess its a money thing.
> 
> ...


They've also changed their free samples plan. They used to ship them free to a hydro store near you and now they ship them directly to you for $15 which is BS. Let's not call it a sample anymore cuz you're actually paying for em now with that exhorbitant shipping cost. And just to be a dick, my soil plant I'm using the x nutrients on is so crappy I'm considering just yanking it. The buds are tiny compared to my other plants  my grow is going to turn into 4 plants before I know it! But to be fair, the test subject was my smallest plant of the bunch and it's suckiness has just continued.


----------



## fumble (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks man...I wasn't home and didn't see about texting you. I will text you this evening. I'm not sure, I have to go back out with my glasses on, but I think one of the re-veggers has a pre-flower. I am about to give birth in the next couple of hours. You might be a grandfather soon lol...



F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Fumble you are never jacking my thread, post away my girl!!! Plants and everything looking stellar. Reason why I do a lot of Father/Son stuff is because I too didnt have a Father around so I make sure to do and be in my kids lives! Its so important to be there for your children! Sucks when you dont have a Dad around!
> 
> Are any of your plants flowering outside yet??? Shoot me a text on my old phone after 8pm tonight cause my new phone should be activated.
> 
> ...


----------



## fumble (Jul 19, 2012)

Break out the cigars friend! Just in case (there is actually a guy that works in the grocery here named Justin Case lol) you can't pick your two granddaughters out of the line-up, here is a close up. They are so pretty.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 20, 2012)

Well I decided to pour boiling water down my Skunky Monkey #4, lets see what happens. I made two boiling pots of water. DIE BITCH! lol


More shots of Skunky Monkey #4...



I been waiting to smoke this bitch!!!! Cant wait!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 20, 2012)

Are you insane or is that some ancient chinese secret? lol


----------



## North40Farmer (Jul 20, 2012)

^what he said lol..... what's up??


----------



## berkman858 (Jul 20, 2012)

No one should every try what FM did or ever does, stay far away from his insanity. 

Nah it's a new fangled way to kill your plants right before harvest while speeding up the cure time. I don't understand the science of it and this is a test so results should follow.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 20, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> No one should every try what FM did or ever does, stay far away from his insanity.
> 
> Nah it's a new fangled way to kill your plants right before harvest while speeding up the cure time. I don't understand the science of it and this is a test so results should follow.


thanks for the clarification. I kind of had that in mind.


----------



## supchaka (Jul 20, 2012)

I don't see it speeding the curing process but rather slowing the initial drying as compared to chopping the plant off. It has lots more plant to pull moisture from since the roots are intact still. For that matter you could leave the plant in the pot for a good week even. Try it Emily!


----------



## supchaka (Jul 20, 2012)

And we have the low humidity to pull it off. Shit man leave it 2 or even 3 weeks curing on the bush!


----------



## berkman858 (Jul 20, 2012)

supchaka said:


> And we have the low humidity to pull it off. Shit man leave it 2 or even 3 weeks curing on the bush!


Now that's a fucking science experiment right there.


----------



## bassman999 (Jul 20, 2012)

will need some support though as it will definitely drop after the boiling water and resulting death!


----------



## DrGreener (Jul 20, 2012)

][_ {} ][_ Fmily that is just crazy pouring boiling water in soil you just made a new meaning to trying something Different lol 
Here is something you should try in the future called frosting your plant 
in the last week of flower take it out of your grow room and stick it in freezer for 45 mins then back into grow room for a few more days then back in freezer for 1 hr then one more day of light and chop more or less like growing outdoor usually second frost you chop Cheers


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 20, 2012)

supchaka said:


> I don't see it speeding the curing process but rather slowing the initial drying as compared to chopping the plant off. It has lots more plant to pull moisture from since the roots are intact still. For that matter you could leave the plant in the pot for a good week even. Try it Emily!


It is going to take several days for the plant to die after the boiling water gets poured through. It is a similar method to the plant drowning that FM has done religiously with all of his coco/soil plants.

It has been proven already that it helps to jump start the curing process, as it is not a "new" experiment. Just something new for fm to try (at my suggestion)

In fact a plant will die after boiling water has been poured through it, and you can resseruct your dead plant with a special brew, and make Zombie cannabis


----------



## DrGreener (Jul 20, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> It is going to take several days for the plant to die after the boiling water gets poured through. It is a similar method to the plant drowning that FM has done religiously with all of his coco/soil plants.
> 
> It has been proven already that it helps to jump start the curing process, as it is not a "new" experiment. Just something new for fm to try (at my suggestion)
> 
> ...


 i would really like to see the proof of this method 

I gots my fry'n skillet, can i marinate or do we just throw'em in the deep fryer ???
some say smacking your self in the head with a hammer will make you change your mind.
[FONT=verdana, geneva, lucida, lucida grande, arial, helvetica, sans-serif] I would suggest you look up the word " gullible" up, but it isn't in the dictionary lol [/FONT]


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 20, 2012)

DrGreener said:


> i would really like to see the proof of this method
> 
> I gots my fry'n skillet, can i marinate or do we just throw'em in the deep fryer ???
> some say smacking your self in the head with a hammer will make you change your mind.
> I would suggest you look up the word " gullible" up, but it isn't in the dictionary lol


You can take your smart ass comments elsewhere...

That shit isnt needed around here.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 20, 2012)

I am not sure this will work but it doesnt really matter cause the bitch is ready to be chopped! I have done a bunch of crazy shit, some good and some bad but that is how I learn by trail and error!


----------



## berkman858 (Jul 20, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> You can take your doubts and smart ass comments elsewhere...
> 
> That shit isnt needed around here.


hahah you sound offended bro, but I also doubt this weird procedure and you know I aint just busting balls.... I will be a changed man if shown the error of my ways....


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 20, 2012)

Skunky Monkey 1-4 n Sasha

Day 27 12/12



and Day 1


----------



## DrGreener (Jul 20, 2012)

for sure buddy i learned long ago common sense prevails and to take some of the weird ideas as a grain of salt  
that's the problem with sites like this, you really need to weed out the non sense from factual good idea's

Here is a good one fim bud by adding bee's into your grow room the frequency of the buzzing increases resin production 80 percent  and overall growth is tripled one plant grow 3" clone an in 3 weeks its 4 feet high and 4 feet wide


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 20, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> hahah you sound offended bro, but I also doubt this weird procedure and you know I aint just busting balls.... I will be a changed man if shown the error of my ways....


Not offended by the doubts so much as the smart ass comments.


----------



## DrGreener (Jul 20, 2012)

bill its not a smart ass comment its more common sense i am still waiting on the actual scientific data stating your thesis on boiling water, and how you stated some secret potion to bring it back to life and make it into a zombie plant hahahaha


----------



## DrGreener (Jul 20, 2012)

Here is my thesis on using Hot water 
The hot water destroys the cells of plant roots, just as the steam or boiling water in a pot causes spinach to become limp. The cell walls get "cooked" and that causes the structure of the roots to collapse. 
Can you bring a plant back to life not in a million years it's good as dead 
will it make more resin production yea right once a living thing dies it starts to decompose so it won;t do shit There you have it ​


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 20, 2012)

DrGreener said:


> Here is my thesis on using Hot water
> The hot water destroys the cells of plant roots, just as the steam or boiling water in a pot causes spinach to become limp. The cell walls get "cooked" and that causes the structure of the roots to collapse.
> Can you bring a plant back to life not in a million years it's good as dead
> will it make more resin production yea right once a living thing dies it starts to decompose so it won;t do shit There you have it ​


Not really a secret potion, that part i was just joking... but yes, you can water the "dead" plant with an alfalfa tea, and it will "come back" to life, and continue to grow and reveg if given the proper light schedule.


----------



## DrGreener (Jul 20, 2012)

anyways Fim some start of day 27 pics 5 plant 5 - 6 pound harvest


----------



## wheels619 (Jul 21, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Not offended by the doubts so much as the smart ass comments.


i boubt u everyday.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 21, 2012)

You guys need to smoke a bowl and chill. I dont care if there is proof of anything. I like trying different shit whether it works or not. Its the expierence that I learn most from doing crazy shit. Now if this was my only plant then I probably wouldnt pour boiling water into it. I got a lot of shit coming down with in a week so I got plants to play with. Will this work, I dont know but when its all said and done I will give what info I get from it. So lets chill and touch each other and sing a KISS song! lol

Ok here is a special plant that I think I have perfected rather quickly. Mamadude!!! This is the best Mamadude I ever grown and I had some nice ones. So here is my Mamadude:

Mamadude (Day 56) She has been slamming Bloom FX like a champ. I am thinking around 70 days on this one. She smells like a sour rotten armpit.


Here is the boiling plant that is causing a debate. Seems to be fine and still alive looking to me. Oh I stuck her outside in the cold night. 


If I am not too tired from work I will start drowning my PLP! I am going to drown her!

Peace fellas and Dr. Green nice ass plants bro, glad to have you here!

FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 21, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Skunky Monkey 1-4 n Sasha
> 
> Day 27 12/12
> 
> ...


which skunky monkey is on the back right? #4?


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 21, 2012)

.




nice





.


----------



## supchaka (Jul 21, 2012)

Well correct me if Im wrong but isnt the idea that the boiling water IS supposed to kill the plant? Which would mean you just didnt do enough? If the plants still alive and chilling then I dont think anything has been accomplished towards the curing process.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 21, 2012)

This site is FULL or SMART ass growers. We are all too smart for our own good. And that my friends is the beauty of experimenting. One smart ass can prove the other smart ass wrong or right. It doesn't even matter who is wrong or right with me. It's never been a contest in growing. If something works I'm tryin it, you feel me? If it doesn't work then I thank the man experimenting with it for helping me not make a future mistake of trying that particular concept.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 21, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> You guys need to smoke a bowl and chill. I dont care if there is proof of anything. I like trying different shit whether it works or not. Its the expierence that I learn most from doing crazy shit. Now if this was my only plant then I probably wouldnt pour boiling water into it. I got a lot of shit coming down with in a week so I got plants to play with. Will this work, I dont know but when its all said and done I will give what info I get from it. So lets chill and touch each other and sing a KISS song! lol
> 
> Ok here is a special plant that I think I have perfected rather quickly. Mamadude!!! This is the best Mamadude I ever grown and I had some nice ones. So here is my Mamadude:
> 
> ...


I love hairy bitches like that.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 21, 2012)

I poured two boiling pots of water through her, the pots are larger than her medium. I dont know what to say other than she is still alive.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 21, 2012)

agreed 

you are growin your plants for you and i dont care how you do it 

im growing my plants for me and you should not care how i do it 



there is one hundred ways to do the same thing in this game it is not final like math either right or wrong 
all ways are right if it is right for you -and there is no wrong way (if it works) 

diff grow styles 
diff meadias
diff lights
diff seeds 
diff nutes 
diff levels of stelth 
diff finances 
diff personalitys 

only comonality is all growin 


peace


I an I


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 21, 2012)

Dwezelitsame said:


> agreed
> 
> you are growin your plants for you and i dont care how you do it
> 
> ...


Well put D, couldn't of said it better myself!

Hey bro, your avi baby would look so good in my avi's girl's arms. Hahahaha


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 21, 2012)

now dat would be funny


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 21, 2012)

one dem tough beotches 
gona haft sit ha azz in tub of red hot 
smoldern volcano lava to kill ha


one dem chuky plants


----------



## Deuce&Reg (Jul 21, 2012)

am i the only one who couldnt see your last pics FM?


----------



## wheels619 (Jul 22, 2012)

did u see that? some crippled guy in a wheelchair punched a baby then flew away like superman. lol. its too quiet in this bitch.


----------



## berkman858 (Jul 22, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> did u see that? some crippled guy in a wheelchair punched a baby then flew away like superman. lol. its too quiet in this bitch.


Oh man I love punching babies!!! It's like, try something stupid baby....I'll END YOU!!!!!!


P.S. - Their soft heads make it like you are punching pizza dough, nice and soft on the knuckles.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 22, 2012)

I think I am going to chop her down tonight after work! 

Skunky Monkey #4



My Bowl before work: Purple Kush Bud, Purple Kush Keif and ISO.


Sasha


----------



## berkman858 (Jul 22, 2012)

She is ready to be chopped bro, do it tonight!


----------



## fumble (Jul 22, 2012)

fumble  Sasha


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 23, 2012)

Sasha is looking beaster bro cant wait for to end show


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 23, 2012)

PLP F1 finishing nicely, not a big yield but def some fire! Some of her leaves are turning purple and its not from cold temps!


----------



## curly604 (Jul 23, 2012)

inddors look great man and your outdoor scrog looks amazing! could you imagine a whole yard filled with screens like that ....... MMMMMMMM fuck ya


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 23, 2012)

curly604 said:


> inddors look great man and your outdoor scrog looks amazing! could you imagine a whole yard filled with screens like that ....... MMMMMMMM fuck ya


Yes.....yes I can.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 23, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> PLP F1 finishing nicely, not a big yield but def some fire! Some of her leaves are turning purple and its not from cold temps!
> 
> View attachment 2265354View attachment 2265353View attachment 2265355View attachment 2265352


the purpling accents the frost perfectly


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 23, 2012)

I am praying to the Ganja Godz for that screen to be filled of nice buds! I never grew this strain outdoors so I am a little nervous! She kills it indoors though.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 23, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I am praying to the Ganja Godz for that screen to be filled of nice buds! I never grew this strain outdoors so I am a little nervous! She kills it indoors though.


no need to pray I'm pretty sure you are gonna love the finish product


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 23, 2012)

FresnoFarmer said:


> no need to pray I'm pretty sure you are gonna love the finish product


Its a lot of work so she better appreciate me come flowering time. lol

Peace

FM


----------



## Deuce&Reg (Jul 24, 2012)

if you havent already seen it......[video=youtube;JFC2IZe04EY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JFC2IZe04EY&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Deuce&Reg (Jul 24, 2012)

contd....[video=youtube;ykwaXsQY6Eg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=ykwaXsQY6Eg[/video]


----------



## berkman858 (Jul 24, 2012)

Damn that bumbling, stumbling bitch had nothing intelligent to say. Just touting the DEA company line over and over, "Drugs are bad, mmmmkay?!?" She got owned in those clips, watch her hands and that will tell you just how uncomfortable she is. I am glad our "representatives" are actually doing something here.

What a stupid bitch, I hate the DEA.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 24, 2012)

NICE


----------



## Deuce&Reg (Jul 24, 2012)

i literally almost shat myself when she is asked about meth and marijuana addiction. 

"*is meth more addictive than marijuana"? *
"_well, they are both addictive."
_*"well is meth more highly addictive than marijuana?"
*_"i think some people become addicted to marijuana, and some people become addicted to meth"

_i really dont understand how people can be so ignorant.


----------



## supchaka (Jul 24, 2012)

Where's the harvest pics Emily


----------



## fumble (Jul 24, 2012)

yeah, what Chaka said...


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 25, 2012)

Sorry the harvest pics will come a little later. I have chopped Skunky Monkey #3 and #4 and my PLP. My house reeks of wet sexy buds! I still have 3 other plants to chop but those will go an extra week that way I can compare the difference between flowering times. 

Also, I am not sampling nothing till its cured. So it will be a little before I taste test and give smoke reports. I have all the trim separated from each plant too.

For my boys, I met me a GIRL! wooohooo

Peace

Emily


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 25, 2012)

Here you go fumble, some pics! 

PLP CHOPPED!


Skunky Monkey #3 (Cougar pheno,lol) CHOPPED!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 25, 2012)

I am happy!


----------



## berkman858 (Jul 25, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> For my boys, I met me a GIRL! wooohooo


Yeah, everyone knows. You have been bragging about her in your avatar pic....


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 25, 2012)

^^ funny 

you deserv to be happy bro


----------



## fumble (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm not one of the boys, but congrats man! I hope she makes you a happy man 

I am just so jealous of your chop! So you like to trim and hang dry? What is the diff between that and cutting them all off the stem and rack drying? yeah, I know that is a noob question, lol


----------



## DrGreener (Jul 25, 2012)

Hey FMILY thats awesome well done my guess is 2.5 - 3.0 oz pretty dam good in my books your only going to get better yields from now on i am sure of it, 
Here are a few pics of my girls and where there at start of day 30 half way lol anyways enjoy


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 26, 2012)

Fumble I consider you one of the guys! Your too cool! I chopped them completely this time because I am going to do a full cure prior to testing or smoking any of it. I always chop and them burn away, not this time. I want to smoke them when they are ready to be smoked!

@drgreener, well I cant ask for much of a yield when half of their flowering time was in a 2 x 4 tent with a 400. The quality is def there though.

Lets hope I dont choke this away, I am a little rusty when it comes to girls. Horrible divorce will do it to you! Going to post some pics, stand by

Peace

FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 26, 2012)

Skunky Monkey #4 In the jar except the main cola, still needs a little more drying. Looks yummy, smoke you in 3 weeks!!!


Should be fully dry tomorrow


MamaDude last feeding of nutes!!!


Here is my PLP F2s 5 out of 5 are females. So my Skunky Monkey was 4 out of 4 females and now these PLP F2s. Ganja Godz must be looking out for me. I have all different sizes and phenos with these PLP F2s. This shortest one is the furthest along out of all 5. I will post most pics of them later down the line. Side note, these PLPs are in FoxFarm Soil. 


Skunky Monkey #2 Finishing nicely. I know a lot of people dont like Foxtails but I love them and think they are sexy. 


Well I still got 2 more Skunky Monkeys to chop and then Mamadude will be next. I am going to pop some clones 12/12. Couple of Sashas and Fire OG. Good thing I cloned it before it went to shit.

Peace

FM


----------



## wheels619 (Jul 26, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> For my boys, I met me a GIRL! wooohooo
> 
> Peace
> 
> Emily




so who she be man? lol. what she like?


----------



## supchaka (Jul 26, 2012)

I see big worms ice cream truck


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 26, 2012)

*fm *very nice work wit all yo girls bro 
all looking correct 
gluck 

*drGren *is dat fkn wall to walll carpeting LOL 
lookin good -you gona need sum help smokin all dat


----------



## DrGreener (Jul 26, 2012)

Dwezelitsame said:


> *fm *very nice work wit all yo girls bro
> all looking correct
> gluck
> 
> ...


 thinking i might need some help trimming lol either way 5 x 8 scrog table that takes my breath away evry time i go and peak at them


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 26, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> so who she be man? lol. what she like?


She looks like Katie Perry! I just got to stop being a scared pussy and ask her out on a date. I been out of the dating scene for years so I am rusty! 

@D, I clean carpets of buds very well. Maybe you, your avi, my avi and I can help blaze his tress.

Peace

FM


----------



## berkman858 (Jul 26, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> She looks like Katie Perry! I just got to stop being a scared pussy and ask her out on a date. I been out of the dating scene for years so I am rusty!
> 
> @D, I clean carpets of buds very well. Maybe you, your avi, my avi and I can help blaze his tress.
> 
> ...


Does she have Katy Perry-like boobies??


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 26, 2012)

Yes and a ass too!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 26, 2012)

now now guys 


fm dont ask for a date just ask her if shed loke to have dinner together one day 
dont make it sound like a date 

every one has to eat not everyone goes out on dates 
sumtimes the word alone brings fear 

an if that goes good -we should do this again one day 
and if second is good is almost automatic - used to work wonders for the old man 

gluck


----------



## fumble (Jul 26, 2012)

You are a good looking guy, wonderful father, and just plain cool...go for it


----------



## DrGreener (Jul 26, 2012)

lol Fmily you are not worthy lol give her my number instead lol kiddin
just ask her if she would love to go out for a extravagant dinner some place like macdonalds in the near future she will roar and love the fries 

Also if you don;t have her number ask her for a favour tell her you lost your phone number and was wondering if you could have hers


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 26, 2012)

Hey D I guess it shows how off I am. 

Dr.green I like that idea about the phone. Might have to use it.

fumb, thanks girl! 

Should I use this pick up line on her: Is your father a terrorist cause you are the bomb


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 26, 2012)

i dont think so 
stay away from cliches
LOL


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 26, 2012)

What about this one D: If I had a flower for every time I thought of you, I would walk my life in a garden


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 26, 2012)

im ready to have a date wit you on dat one -xo xo xo


----------



## supchaka (Jul 26, 2012)

I'd say you look like ur jonesin for boner and I happen to have one. It works my wife anyway


----------



## berkman858 (Jul 26, 2012)

Tell her, "I can smell your cunt from here."....... it worked in that movie, right? Or was Silence of the Lambs not a romantic-comedy?!?


----------



## fumble (Jul 26, 2012)

No lines Em...just be you


----------



## wheels619 (Jul 26, 2012)

fumble said:


> You are a good looking guy, wonderful father, and just plain cool...go for it


id fuck him. lmao


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 26, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> id fuck him. lmao


Lmfao............!


----------



## bassman999 (Jul 27, 2012)

fumble said:


> I'm not one of the boys, but congrats man! I hope she makes you a happy man
> 
> I am just so jealous of your chop! So you like to trim and hang dry? What is the diff between that and cutting them all off the stem and rack drying? yeah, I know that is a noob question, lol


I usually chop and trim then hang. I was lazy and chopped half of my outdoor Rhino and trimmed her, the other half I just hung up raw. The trimmed half was fluffier and has almost zero smell and taste, the untrimmed half was slower to dry denser and smellier. I dont notice this with all strains or I would never trim b4 hanging, but now I might trim a lil less on em all.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 27, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I usually chop and trim then hang. I was lazy and chopped half of my outdoor Rhino and trimmed her, the other half I just hung up raw. The trimmed half was fluffier and has almost zero smell and taste, the untrimmed half was slower to dry denser and smellier. I dont notice this with all strains or I would never trim b4 hanging, but now I might trim a lil less on em all.


Interesting.........


----------



## wheels619 (Jul 27, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Interesting.........


double interesting.........


----------



## fumble (Jul 27, 2012)

triple that boys...if they are smellier when not trimmed, then I will just have to trim after. Damn I hate a nug that has no smell. I want to feel like there is a skunk in my mouth. lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 27, 2012)

fumble said:


> triple that boys...if they are smellier when not trimmed, then I will just have to trim after. Damn I hate a nug that has no smell. I want to feel like there is a skunk in my mouth. lol


Lmfao....!

Im going to give it a test run! I have a orange kust do to get the chop so i will report back on it.


----------



## bassman999 (Jul 27, 2012)

fumble said:


> triple that boys...if they are smellier when not trimmed, then I will just have to trim after. Damn I hate a nug that has no smell. I want to feel like there is a skunk in my mouth. lol


I hate trimming after they dry...I am lazy! But if the smoke is better then I will do what it takes. My Gurple has lil to no smell/taste or the smaller buds and I was gonna scrap her. I smoked on of her tops last night and a lil smell and taste were present and the taste is really good! Ill give one more go and trim fans only next time.


----------



## fumble (Jul 27, 2012)

Please do. How you doing HR? I lurk you all the time 



hellraizer30 said:


> Lmfao....!
> 
> Im going to give it a test run! I have a orange kust do to get the chop so i will report back on it.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 27, 2012)

fumble said:


> Please do. How you doing HR? I lurk you all the time


A ninja stalker! Kinda kinky lol

Im doing good fumble, enjoying the summer and time with my kids.
just wish summer wasnt so short.


----------



## CHIEF PUFF PUFF (Jul 27, 2012)

What's up FMILY? I've missed your whole grow but at least I get to see some more end results Your girls always look green and healthy. That Skunky Monkey and PLP looks like it need the Chief to puff puff on it just to make sure it's okay for you I have been checking to see if you were still growing. I just harvested some Mamadude about a month ago. I messed up my yield by placing an extra fan in the tent which was blowing directly on my plant. I went to water her and all the leaves just dropped off, she was a monster in size. I was so pissed off especially since see was the last seed I had and I did not take a clone. The smoke was still grrrrrrreat! I see you are you still growing MamaDude. I'm trying to get my Kush on now OG #18, Budda Tahoe and Sour Kush. (Messed up the Master Kush with the same fan when it was dying, no kush smell nor taste.) That shit won't happen again!!! 

P.S. I'm using Foxfarm trio nutrients. During flowering, I use Tiger Bloom (2-8-4) and Big Bloom with my OG #18. Her leaves were dark like that during veggie and have remain so during flowering. I haven't used my molasses with the nutrient yet. It might help to cut down some of the nitrogen.


----------



## DrGreener (Jul 27, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I usually chop and trim then hang. I was lazy and chopped half of my outdoor Rhino and trimmed her, the other half I just hung up raw. The trimmed half was fluffier and has almost zero smell and taste, the untrimmed half was slower to dry denser and smellier. I dont notice this with all strains or I would never trim b4 hanging, but now I might trim a lil less on em all.


lol chopping a plant and hanging it non trimmed would be a cluster fck to trim afterwords meaning once hung upside down by next day all leafs are glues to bud what a gong show it was 
the secret to drying and trust me i dryed tons of it  is actually trimming buds and placing them on a door screen or any screen the room needs to be 60 - 65 deg max humidity 50 - 60 as well and most importantly is Dark with lots of fans blowing over it obviously smaller buds will dry faster then large ones don;t worry bout that what you need to do is leave them on screens for 72 hrs or when buds appear to be dry on the outer part of bud ,
Then take all buds and put them in a garbage bag 
press firmly all the air out of it twist bag wrap up and leave it in dark place for 8 - 10 hrs leaving the bag in a dark cool place 
once that's done place all buds breaking it all up as they will be glues together back onto screen for 24 - 30 hrs bag them up and your off to the races 
secret is slow drying / curing at the same time

PS: TRY IT i can have a 1/2 pound bag and sealed in closet and whole house will smell like dank weed )


----------



## curly604 (Jul 28, 2012)

I'll take two half pounders with cheese there dr. Greener


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 28, 2012)

Yo Chief you ready to try some Purple Le' Pews? Power Skunk x Royal Pure Kush??? Glad to see you are still at it! Be careful with Fox Farms feeding schedule, its deadly! 

Speaking of nutrients, I decided to change up my nutes for my winter grow, I am putting X Nutrients on a little break and going with:

http://www.heavy16.com/index.php

Peace

FM


----------



## wheels619 (Jul 28, 2012)

money bags over here is gonna try a new nutrient lineup. lol. whats wrong with the xnutes? u never even did thier full line up and ur already switching?


----------



## berkman858 (Jul 28, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> money bags over here is gonna try a new nutrient lineup. lol. whats wrong with the xnutes? u never even did thier full line up and ur already switching?


That's cuz FM knows EVERYTHING!!!! 


hahah just fucking with you bro


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 28, 2012)

I am burning too much of it too quickly! I dont like putting 25ml per gallon when I am using 30 gallons to water plants! Using their full lineup would mean more nutes to burn. I am not dropping X Nutes, just giving them a break! You are Mr. Money bags with all these tents, screens, tables, chairs, and 13,000 watts of lights that spin in circles and plays music. Lol 

I miss you fuckers!!!! Damn

FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 28, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> That's cuz FM knows EVERYTHING!!!!
> 
> 
> hahah just fucking with you bro


No bro I dont know shit, but I do know to keep my res temps @ 68F! lol

FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 28, 2012)

PLP F2s all 5 are females.


Mamadude She smells up my whole house, not a good one to grow if your worried about smell.


Skunky Monkey #1 and #2 They are coming down


Sasha Outdoor SCRoG Please start fucking flowering!!!!!


G-13 Labs Auto Blueberry: I am done completely with Autos!


PLP F1 I think she is flowering or still confused on veg or flower but she has some nice colored pistils.


Ahhhh Katy Baby!!! 
[video=youtube;QGJuMBdaqIw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGJuMBdaqIw&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;2SZGW-6AF3A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2SZGW-6AF3A&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 28, 2012)

Plants looking like monsters.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 28, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Plants looking like monsters.


Thanks bro, what is your status of growing bro? I got some Aloha White Widow cross. Hazeman Seeds TRIPLE XXX


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 28, 2012)

Ami growing now yes I am only doing one tent right now heat is killing me with 2 on..


----------



## supchaka (Jul 28, 2012)

You know I told you to pull Sasha through the screen one more time now you see that open space in the corners dontcha! You probably sstill have the ability to do it. It will be flowering soon!


----------



## fumble (Jul 29, 2012)

All I can say is O.M.G! Effing beautiful! I love Sasha. and I love PLP. And I love Skunky Monkey. And I love PLP f2. And I love love love MamaDude! I want some of those fat ass kolas you know who was holding up.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 29, 2012)

dam dats a big page befo dis one 
you be killinem like jason bruh
you be slayin da compatition an da haters 
foshoe


----------



## supchaka (Jul 29, 2012)

About 3 weeks to go. Don't act like you can't wait to wrap your lips around Ru Paul to see what he tastes like! 
View attachment 2273430


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 29, 2012)

The SHIM is looking good chaka! Have there been anymore balls to pluck off?


----------



## Deuce&Reg (Jul 29, 2012)

katy perrys tits are so nice she has fireworks coming out of them


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 29, 2012)

and out of her Va-Jay-J too!


----------



## stoneslacker (Jul 29, 2012)

Impressive! Both skunkys and mama look outstanding, I think I may be in love. And holy shit Sasha is going to be a beast! Hope she flowers soon!


----------



## fumble (Jul 29, 2012)

Hey Em...thought you might like to see your daughter and grand daughters  Big girl was reaching one leaf to the top rim last night and this morning she is an inch above. Love it. She has her own little Fred. Only about a half inch long. Babies are just rooting. Going to make another cloner  lol

Also, my other girls. The yard is starting to get funky. The Medi re-vegers are flowering. They are supposed to finish the end of July. The Vortex is really starting to feel her oats. The Bubba and White Fire are just bushing out beautifully. I am going to clean up the lower part of the WF and make more babies 

The green bowl is a salad I am entering in a $10,000 contest. It is a contest for potato salad. I made my asparagus salad with potatoes. You know who has had my asparagus salad. I wonder if he would think it would win? Wish me luck.


----------



## supchaka (Jul 29, 2012)

At a glance I thought that tattoo said snuffalupagus


----------



## fumble (Jul 29, 2012)

LMAO Chaka!


----------



## CHIEF PUFF PUFF (Jul 29, 2012)

Now you know I'm always ready to try some new strains and after seeing your PLP, I'm more than ready I saw what I was doing wrong with the FoxFarm nutrients and made the necessary corrections.


F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Yo Chief you ready to try some Purple Le' Pews? Power Skunk x Royal Pure Kush??? Glad to see you are still at it! Be careful with Fox Farms feeding schedule, its deadly!
> 
> Speaking of nutrients, I decided to change up my nutes for my winter grow, I am putting X Nutrients on a little break and going with:
> 
> ...


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jul 31, 2012)

Hey FM...been a while. Hope all is well. I'll post some pics tomorrow. haven't been on the site in a month. Back-toback fishing tournaments and an off-the-grid vacation. just getting caught up on life and work. tons of pics to post. i'll be back tomorrow to show you what's been going on and check in on your progress. just wanted to say hi.


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 31, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> PLP F2s all 5 are females.
> View attachment 2272523View attachment 2272524View attachment 2272525View attachment 2272526
> 
> Mamadude She smells up my whole house, not a good one to grow if your worried about smell.
> ...


Sorry man, but that all deserves a re-post!! and a couple of pages back lol! man you are a sweet grower and those plants know it and reward you 10 fold 
those skunky monkeys make my eyes water......pure filth. I love the foxxies  outstanding


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 1, 2012)

Sup Scoob and Flow and everyone else. Sorry I havent been on in a bit but I been busy with work and chopping plants. I see I havent posted any pics in a bit so later tonight when I get home I will post some pics. Everything is going good, I still have one more Skunky Monkey to chop and my Mamadude. My mamadude is pregnant so she might need more time. Dont forget folks I pollinated some of my plants with the Cougar male. 

Peace all and Scoob post them fish pics bro! 

FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 1, 2012)

Fire OG Clone ready for transplant.


It rained outside a little the other day and my homeboy popped out and was showing me how he does work! I like this pic!


Outside my house Monday night! I love Cali!


They are now in the jar curing, 2 more weeks and its testing time!


----------



## curly604 (Aug 1, 2012)

Looking great fmily......wow look at those roots on that fire of clone eh.... Beautiful!!! Outdoorscrog is looking great as well and the mantis is the coolest fucking thing ever I'm up in BC and we don't get em up here , did you introduce him in or is he a wild roaming hommie?


----------



## wheels619 (Aug 1, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Fire OG Clone ready for transplant.
> View attachment 2277543



dude u gotta hook a cripple up with one of those bad bitches for my scrog.  

oh and u better get ur ass down here if u wanna smoke a cripples bud cuz im running out.  i know horrible situation. but im working on it.


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 1, 2012)

awesome pic of the Mantis! now that's 1 bug i haven't found in my garden!


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Aug 2, 2012)

what's going on fellas? hope everyone is well. been fishing, working, and on vacation. plants are looking great FM. crazy roots on that little guy. LOL. here's a couple pics from the last month or so.

View attachment 2278310 View attachment 2278311 View attachment 2278312

View attachment 2278313 View attachment 2278314 View attachment 2278315

View attachment 2278316 View attachment 2278317 View attachment 2278318

View attachment 2278319 View attachment 2278320


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Aug 2, 2012)

*FM*_things really lookin good over there bruh 

*scoobie *= outrageous


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Aug 2, 2012)

here's some pics from tonight.

day 56 for these girls. ones in front are Amnesia Haze and the ones in back are Bubblegum. 1 Pure Power Plant on the right but that's the last of that strain for me. too leafy and i don't like the buds. that was the mom i was just flowering out. first close up is AH; usually around 65 day strain. second one is Bubblegum; around an 85 day strain.

View attachment 2279833 View attachment 2279832 View attachment 2279831 

these girls are on day 30. i vegged them a little longer than usual and transplanted to 7 gallon pots instead of 5 gallon ones. they really exploded when i switched to 12/12. the first closeup is Bubblegum again. it got huge. gonna be a monster cola. there is another one behind it in the first picture. the other 3 plants are Sour Diesel; usually around a 60 day strain. the last 3 pics are SD. been pushing the nutes a little heavier these last 2 crops. trying to test the limits. 

View attachment 2279830 View attachment 2279829 View attachment 2279828

View attachment 2279826 View attachment 2279827


----------



## fumble (Aug 3, 2012)

thanks Scoob...I am just getting to bed and will have beautiful dreams now, full of bud


----------



## Delrossy (Aug 3, 2012)

Subbed! Some very nice looking plants you got there fm. I am very interested to see the smoke report, I am a long time reader of this site but just recently setup an account and started talking more lol. Anyways, cheers!


----------



## fumble (Aug 6, 2012)

Ok Em...you are MIA (lol I wonder why hmmm?) so I am gonna jack your thread. I bartered edibles for a brand new set of bubble bags off of CraigsList. The babies are 100% success! There are 2 PLPs, pretty little bitches. The rest are WhiteFire and Bubba. The PLP momma is over 4 feet tall now and starting to bush out. Maybe even pregnant again? I am going to trim out the underside of the WF and put more in the baby factory. Bubbas too, and possible some Vortex. I have done some experimenting with the WhiteFire. I am using the bamboo stakes horizontally to train some of the arms that way. I want to see how they compare to the one staked upright.

ps...I posted a poem...link in sig **blushing**


----------



## raiderman (Aug 6, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Fire OG Clone ready for transplant.
> View attachment 2277543
> 
> It rained outside a little the other day and my homeboy popped out and was showing me how he does work! I like this pic!
> ...


beautiful plants bro.hope they do real well...quite a selection yu have to smoke..yure doin a great job.keep it up.


----------



## wheels619 (Aug 6, 2012)

hey. any of u guys and gals ever try these hemp wicks? kinda like a candle wick but made from hemp rope. and its got beezwax on it so it burns just like a candle. burns so clean with ur bowls. its amazing. only going back to a bic as a last resort. u can buy 9 ft of it for like 3 bucks and it lasts a pretty long time there is also a 36yard ball for about 36 bucks. i aired on the safe side and got the little one just in case they sucked. but they have a cripples  so next time its 36 bucks. 

on a side note my gram bowl died.  i knocked her off the table yesterday and she exploded into what could only be described as a very very heavy dreaded feeling of idiocy for standing my bowl up like a retard instead of setting it flat. but i went to the smoke shop and got a new half gram bowl for when we smoking with the homies and a massive gram and a half bohimith of a bowl for my nightly nappy time bowl. 

oh and a new downstem cuz i dropped the last one a while back and just never fixed it. now i got a decent percolator stem. 

f.m. when u coming down man? never taking a day trip my way or what?


----------



## berkman858 (Aug 6, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> hey. any of u guys and gals ever try these hemp wicks? kinda like a candle wick but made from hemp rope. and its got beezwax on it so it burns just like a candle. burns so clean with ur bowls. its amazing. only going back to a bic as a last resort. u can buy 9 ft of it for like 3 bucks and it lasts a pretty long time there is also a 36yard ball for about 36 bucks. i aired on the safe side and got the little one just in case they sucked. but they have a cripples  so next time its 36 bucks.
> 
> on a side note my gram bowl died.  i knocked her off the table yesterday and she exploded into what could only be described as a very very heavy dreaded feeling of idiocy for standing my bowl up like a retard instead of setting it flat. but i went to the smoke shop and got a new half gram bowl for when we smoking with the homies and a massive gram and a half bohimith of a bowl for my nightly nappy time bowl.
> 
> ...


I have some of that hemp stuff and it's OK for small hits but I like to rip big bong hits and it just doesn't roast the bowl like a BIC does.


----------



## North40Farmer (Aug 6, 2012)

Yea I use that line. "b-line" its called over here, great stuff no more butane after taste from a lighter. I never have a problem with the flame being to small and just leave it lit during a session while passing it for the next poor soul. Also I just like to take a bit of it and roll it around my bic for easy transport and on hand availability.


----------



## wheels619 (Aug 7, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> I have some of that hemp stuff and it's OK for small hits but I like to rip big bong hits and it just doesn't roast the bowl like a BIC does.


dude. roll it up into a double strand. burns big flame like a bic and when u snap bowls it automatically puts the flame out. which is nice cuz i hate fucking burning myself on wands and shit.


----------



## berkman858 (Aug 7, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> dude. roll it up into a double strand. burns big flame like a bic and when u snap bowls it automatically puts the flame out. which is nice cuz i hate fucking burning myself on wands and shit.


I have tried that but I will try it again. I still prefer a BIC or a torch.


----------



## supchaka (Aug 7, 2012)

Bic = high speed, low drag. Those wicks are like guys lighting cigars with the cedar matches or hickory or whatever they are. Im not classy enough for that stuff.


----------



## bassman999 (Aug 7, 2012)

supchaka said:


> Bic = high speed, low drag. Those wicks are like guys lighting cigars with the cedar matches or hickory or whatever they are. Im not classy enough for that stuff.


Yeah my local shops dont have those wicks, but I have heard it makes the weed taste better as there is no fuel taste....


----------



## berkman858 (Aug 7, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Yeah my local shops dont have those wicks, but I have heard it makes the weed taste better as there is no fuel taste....


I agree that the smoke does taste a little better when using the hemp wick but as long as I don't hold the lighter down for too long I don't taste much butane anyway and can still roast the fuck out of a bowl. I am not knocking the hemp wick shit because I do use it from time to time but as far as everyday use, BIC is still my #1 choice.


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 7, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> I agree that the smoke does taste a little better when using the hemp wick but as long as I don't hold the lighter down for too long I don't taste much butane anyway and can still roast the fuck out of a bowl. I am not knocking the hemp wick shit because I do use it from time to time but as far as everyday use, BIC is still my #1 choice.


I smoke spliffs anyways! haha, I smoke a pipe now and again though. I'm going to order some wick and see how I like it. Probably gift it to my pipe smoking friends that can't roll jibs lol.


----------



## wheels619 (Aug 7, 2012)

Shwagbag said:


> I smoke spliffs anyways! haha, I smoke a pipe now and again though. I'm going to order some wick and see how I like it. Probably gift it to my pipe smoking friends that can't roll jibs lol.


dude used it for the pipe last night. was AMAZING! u def get better use out of it smoking with a pipe. bong little less but i still dig em. makes the weed taste so much better. no butane taste at all.


----------



## bassman999 (Aug 7, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> dude used it for the pipe last night. was AMAZING! u def get better use out of it smoking with a pipe. bong little less but i still dig em. makes the weed taste so much better. no butane taste at all.


I still cant roll well, so my bong is what I use because I broke my favorite pipe.


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 7, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I still cant roll well, so my bong is what I use because I broke my favorite pipe.


I can't handle bong rips very often, thats for when I get serious and want to get "all the way high" as my brother calls it lol. A few hits off a spliff and I'm set, only time to smoke a cpl tokes in the evenings these days so my tolerance is pretty low with the cripplaz lol.


----------



## bassman999 (Aug 7, 2012)

Shwagbag said:


> I can't handle bong rips very often, thats for when I get serious and want to get "all the way high" as my brother calls it lol. A few hits off a spliff and I'm set, only time to smoke a cpl tokes in the evenings these days so my tolerance is pretty low with the cripplaz lol.


my tolerance is low as well. I dont try to kill myself with the bong by any means. I just prefer it filtered through the bong water as opposed to choking on a pipe lol.


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 8, 2012)

Love me the flava'! Good day peeps! FM must be a busy boy!


----------



## supchaka (Aug 8, 2012)

Yeah he's been neglecting his thread. See what a girl does to a guy!?


----------



## berkman858 (Aug 8, 2012)

supchaka said:


> Yeah he's been neglecting his thread. See what a girl does to a guy!?


I know, it happens all the time. It's OK, once she gets tired of his horrible penis he will be back on here all the time just like the rest of us losers.


----------



## wheels619 (Aug 8, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> I know, it happens all the time. It's OK, once she gets tired of his horrible penis he will be back on here all the time just like the rest of us losers.


hey man speak for urself. lmao. i get on here but still have a girlfriend. i just dont have a working camera. lol.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 9, 2012)

hi FM! you have such an amazing scrog plant! do you have any recent photos of her.I misss h er and you very much.


----------



## wheels619 (Aug 10, 2012)

man this is just horrible. a pimpin nigga cant even get a text response.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 10, 2012)

Wheres FM?


----------



## fumble (Aug 10, 2012)

Oh where oh where could Emily be? He needs to come back and update for me


----------



## Deuce&Reg (Aug 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;Bvok-HrCd6Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bvok-HrCd6Q[/video]


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 10, 2012)

fumble said:


> Oh where oh where could Emily be? He needs to come back and update for me


You get the personal updates...lol

Just been busy dealing with monster heat waves, working full time, chopping plants, making BHO, and a girl.....lol

I got your text wheels, still curing. going on 3 weeks


----------



## fumble (Aug 10, 2012)

LOL...I will let you know what I learn today


----------



## bassman999 (Aug 10, 2012)

Glad to see ya back FM!


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Aug 10, 2012)

looks like FM was just taking a little RIU break. i know how we needs those sometimes.  good to see you back brotha. 

just chopped down those 2 Amnesia Haze plants a few days ago. trimmed them up and hung them to dry. been about 2-3 days drying so far. some of the most dense buds i've ever had. really happy with them. nice yield too. should be about 5oz. per plant. realy happy with her.

that Sour Diesel i pulled down a while back is INSANE!!! been curing for about a month or so now while i was on vacation and stuff. the smell on her is amazing! really full flavor and so sweet. i'll get some pics of both up later today or tomorrow.


----------



## Deuce&Reg (Aug 10, 2012)

[h=2]_Instructions_[/h]

_1 Use white roses, or ones with a light color. They should be fresh. Roses that have opened will not use as much water, and so will not take up as much color._
_2 Stir floral preservative (you can get this in packets wherever you buy freshly-cut flowers) into warm water so that the roses will be fed and so last longer, and will also avoid bacteria that might block their stems._
_3 Use one container of food coloring (which is about .25 of an ounce) for each cup of water that you have put into a vase._
_4 Fill a bowl with warm water. Cut about a half an inch off of the end of each rose's stem while holding the stem under the water. This will help the rose take in water by preventing bubbles from entering the stem tube._
_5 Put the newly cut rose into the vase with the floral preservative and food coloring mixture._
_6 Check on the rose every few hours if you'd like to watch how the petals are changing color. The change should happen quickly. After 24 hours, the rose should be the color of the food coloring._
_7 Try splitting the end of the stem into two pieces, then putting each end into a different container of food coloring mixture. Both colors will travel to the rose's petals._

im sure everyones heard of how to do this. but what about using this technique for flushing. not the color changing aspect although that would be an interesting test but just chopping the stem and setting the plant in a vase or whatever of water and flushing the plant. ?( you could even use an air stone) ive just never heard of anyone trying it but i dont see why it wouldnt work seeing as its just like a giant clone...
just a thought

deuces

now we just need some pics FM! lol take ur time 
scoob, god damn man you did very well


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Aug 12, 2012)

where you at FM? hope all is well with you and the family. 

Amnesia Haze day 40 of 60.

View attachment 2292847 View attachment 2292848


View attachment 2292849 View attachment 2292850


----------



## berkman858 (Aug 12, 2012)

Looking good Scoobs.... I can't wait to get another tent or room going so I can constantly be flowering. That's my immediate goal and I will achieve said goal in 3 months!


----------



## georgyboy (Aug 13, 2012)

Damn that amnesia looks insane again scoobie. Do you top those plants or what? It looks like each plant has a bunch of large colas.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Aug 13, 2012)

georgyboy said:


> Damn that amnesia looks insane again scoobie. Do you top those plants or what? It looks like each plant has a bunch of large colas.


thanks bud. yea, i lst each plant for a few weeks then i let them go about 10 days before flower. i also top them a few weeks before flower on a few of the larger stems.


----------



## North40Farmer (Aug 13, 2012)

Funny how girls happen to show up right after harvest .


----------



## georgyboy (Aug 13, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> thanks bud. yea, i lst each plant for a few weeks then i let them go about 10 days before flower. i also top them a few weeks before flower on a few of the larger stems.


You end up with nice bushes. Your plants are huge for being indoors. I'd really like to see you mainline a plant that size. Maybe even get an 8oz plant? Your setup seems so dialed in I think you could do it.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Aug 13, 2012)

georgyboy said:


> You end up with nice bushes. Your plants are huge for being indoors. I'd really like to see you mainline a plant that size. Maybe even get an 8oz plant? Your setup seems so dialed in I think you could do it.


i've seen a ton of guys talk about "mainlining" plants? what exactly is mainlining?


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 13, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hi FM! you have such an amazing scrog plant! do you have any recent photos of her.I misss h er and you very much.


Miss you too Ambzz

I found your photo the other day, wrapped up in newspaper from the move!!


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm feeling the love up in heerrrr!


----------



## Brother Numsi (Aug 13, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> i've seen a ton of guys talk about "mainlining" plants? what exactly is mainlining?


Nugbuckets has something called the Main-Lining thread.....another way to get a good number of budding areas.
How's it going, Scoob?


----------



## haight (Aug 13, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> i've seen a ton of guys talk about "mainlining" plants? what exactly is mainlining?


You take the shake, heat with some peanut butter (not chunky) and inject it.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Aug 13, 2012)

Brother Numsi said:


> Nugbuckets has something called the Main-Lining thread.....another way to get a good number of budding areas.
> How's it going, Scoob?


hey numsi, all is well. how you been? i bet you are ready to bust out the power tools and get going. lol.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Aug 13, 2012)

haight said:


> You take the shake, heat with some peanut butter (not chunky) and inject it.


haha...that's hilarious.


----------



## Brother Numsi (Aug 13, 2012)

haight said:


> You take the shake, heat with some peanut butter (not chunky) and inject it.


You can use chunky....just need a larger gauge spike LOL.


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 13, 2012)

Brother Numsi said:


> You can use chunky....just need a larger gauge spike LOL.


j

Just run that chunky ass PB through your grinder, at'll do the trick lol.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 15, 2012)

If you got a system bump this shit......Dedicate this one to my boy KMK!!!!


[video=youtube;rdLNWz72qZQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rdLNWz72qZQ&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## wheels619 (Aug 15, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> If you got a system bump this shit......Dedicate this one to my boy KMK!!!!
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;rdLNWz72qZQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rdLNWz72qZQ&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


way to dedicate a song called "life rolls on" to a guy that walks... lmao.


----------



## fumble (Aug 15, 2012)

Hell Yeah! To KMK!!!! I rock that shit every time I am baking


----------



## berkman858 (Aug 15, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> way to dedicate a song called "life rolls on" to a guy that walks... lmao.


Are you offended? Shouldn't that song be dedicated to you?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 15, 2012)

Hell no, that song is for KMK my homie who use to grow and got caught up cause of a snitchin bitch!!!!!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 15, 2012)

Here you go hookers and the lovely fumble!!!

Harvest and curing still....



PLP Nug pr0n


BHO pr0n


----------



## haight (Aug 15, 2012)

Brother Numsi said:


> You can use chunky....just need a larger gauge spike LOL.


Good point........!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 15, 2012)

Skunky Monkey bud pr0n

View attachment 2296095


----------



## fumble (Aug 15, 2012)

mmmmmmmm...thank you I needed that! Those are some sexy shots right there. I so can't wait to harvest mine


----------



## fumble (Aug 15, 2012)

Salumotherfuckintations! Glad you came I see you got a reputation... Much love to KMK and fuck that snitch bitch that put him where he's at.



F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Hell no, that song is for KMK my homie who use to grow and got caught up cause of a snitchin bitch!!!!!


----------



## berkman858 (Aug 15, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Hell no, that song is for KMK my homie who use to grow and got caught up cause of a snitchin bitch!!!!!


I think you missed the joke..... one rolls, the other walks....


----------



## bassman999 (Aug 15, 2012)

PLP ans SM both look awesome, but the SM is seriously coated in crystals!!


----------



## fumble (Aug 15, 2012)

Sorry 'bout that, it just slipped out



fumble said:


> Salumotherfuckintations! Glad you came I see you got a reputation... Much love to KMK and fuck that snitch bitch that put him where he's at.


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 15, 2012)

PLP and Skunky Monkey are lovely! Nice pics dOOd.


----------



## wheels619 (Aug 16, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> I think you missed the joke..... one rolls, the other walks....


ding ding ding... lol.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;rdLNWz72qZQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rdLNWz72qZQ&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## bassman999 (Aug 16, 2012)

[youtube]pRZtcTlJEtk[/youtube]

More weed references to rolling...lol


----------



## Deuce&Reg (Aug 16, 2012)

damn fm that looks amazing


----------



## Deuce&Reg (Aug 16, 2012)

way off topic lol sry i see you like zombies wheels ps3 ? xbox?


----------



## wheels619 (Aug 16, 2012)

Deuce&Reg said:


> way off topic lol sry i see you like zombies wheels ps3 ? xbox?


its all about the ps3.  dead rising was one of the best zombie games ever. res evil 5 was bad ass but 4 player co-op online beats 2 any day when u have online friends to play with. but res evil 6 is coming out this year and dead rising 2 is also coming out. i cant wait. not really into the cod zombies anymore becuz of the lag.


----------



## wheels619 (Aug 16, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Hell no, that song is for KMK my homie who use to grow and got caught up cause of a snitchin bitch!!!!!


he should have chosen his friends wisely. i made berkman wait thru a months worth of bullshit and messages before we even went to lunch. we swapped nugs and shit then it was legit. cuz the popo whether it be undercover or not cannot legally give u weed and let u leave with it. goes for anything illegal. cops will not hand u something illegal and let u leave their sight with it becuz they would be breaking the law themselves. like if ur going to buy coke or something bring a buddy with u and when the dealer hands u ur blow hand it to a buddy pull out ur money and let ur buddy drive away for 2 minutes while on the phone with u tell the dealer u may be buying more until ur sure ur buddy bailed and is safe. cuz a drug dealer will wait for the profit. if ur buddy gets pulled over its a simple possession charge and u leave without handing the cop ur money. no charges on u and odds are they will drop the possession charges on ur buddy becuz they dont have u in handcuffs cuz no purchase was actually made. gotta be smart about shit. narks not so much. way harder to distinguish. u can notice the grimyness if ur a good judge of character but other than that u screwed my niggas.


----------



## berkman858 (Aug 16, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> he should have chosen his friends wisely. i made berkman wait thru a months worth of bullshit and messages before we even went to lunch. we swapped nugs and shit then it was legit. cuz the popo whether it be undercover or not cannot legally give u weed and let u leave with it. goes for anything illegal. cops will not hand u something illegal and let u leave their sight with it becuz they would be breaking the law themselves. like if ur going to buy coke or something bring a buddy with u and when the dealer hands u ur blow hand it to a buddy pull out ur money and let ur buddy drive away for 2 minutes while on the phone with u tell the dealer u may be buying more until ur sure ur buddy bailed and is safe. cuz a drug dealer will wait for the profit. if ur buddy gets pulled over its a simple possession charge and u leave without handing the cop ur money. no charges on u and odds are they will drop the possession charges on ur buddy becuz they dont have u in handcuffs cuz no purchase was actually made. gotta be smart about shit. narks not so much. way harder to distinguish. u can notice the grimyness if ur a good judge of character but other than that u screwed my niggas.


I wish that were true but cops can let you go with drugs when they are building a case against you.

And that's EXACTLY what I am doing to YOU!!! 


EDIT: something in what I wrote above triggered the CAPTCHA system. I guess RIU is trolling for cops.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 16, 2012)

I got both Xbox and PS3.


----------



## supchaka (Aug 16, 2012)

Back in my day there none of those driving off sheenanigans!


----------



## curly604 (Aug 17, 2012)

what about coleco vision?


----------



## fumble (Aug 17, 2012)

Hello boys


----------



## curly604 (Aug 17, 2012)

spent a few summers playin it in the 90's ...it had donkey kong but it wasnt called that yet and a few other classics on it


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 17, 2012)

My FIRE OG is surviving the massive heat wave, we had 14 days of 100+ temps. Insane weather for the middle of August.




Mamadude Bud curing, she is some fire..Thank you Mom, I love you! My best ever MD grow and I pollinated a branch with Cougar Pollen. Should be some fire beans there! VIPs get ready for these beans!


I will be making BHO with MD trimmings and popcorn buds. Should be a treat for me!

Peace

FM


----------



## wheels619 (Aug 17, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> I wish that were true but cops can let you go with drugs when they are building a case against you.
> 
> And that's EXACTLY what I am doing to YOU!!!
> 
> ...


no foo. i actually took that part of criminal justice when i was in school dude. one of my teachers was a d.e.a. agent. kinda cool actually. was nice to pick his brain on how he actually felt on the war on drugs. kinda a cool open minded cat actually. had a deep convo on the types of criminals he comes up against and then the topic went onto what his stand was on mmj. he is neutral but it is his paycheck so he has to do the job. then the topic went onto what kind of growers they go after. he was telling me low plant numbers is key. he was saying avoid big plant numbers and avoid growing outside. he was telling me how he was scoping out this dudes house one time after a bust and walked up the alley and smelled a strong oder of weed. said he looked over this dudes fence and he had a like 7 pound plant growing in his back yard. he had to arrest the dude but gave him lesser charges. he said it was his only plant and if he had kept it indoors out of sight and smell he wouldnt have even fucked with him even if he knew it was inside. he said mainly he goes after large growers. guys pulling like 8000+ watts out of one house. makes things look strange when a guy lives there alone and is pulling that much power.. but anyways. he said guys with low plant numbers are the guys he doesnt fuck with. he fucks with the dude running 100+ plants. oh and cutting are considered immature plants by the way. so avoid the huge numbers of clones if at all possible. man my buddies weed got me high as fuck. i just notice how much i typed. lmao

thanks to this guys knowledge tho. ive moved everything indoors, ive utilized a light mover to lower electrical costs and if this thing works this time around its time for 4 more light movers and co2.


----------



## wheels619 (Aug 17, 2012)

supchaka said:


> Back in my day there none of those driving off sheenanigans!


no if u r alone do not try the driving off bullshit. lmao. but if u r holding cash in ur hand he will let ur friend go. cuz he still got u to stab in the face and he wont mind it cuz u got the money. lmao. most drug dealer are pretty lenient from what ive found until u fuck them at least. lmao..


----------



## wheels619 (Aug 17, 2012)

oh and i got a sick ass bubbler from my smoke shop.  i went in there and told him i had some cash and was just in a browsing mood. he said dude check this shit out. he showed it to me and i was in love. i asked how much and he said 20 bucks. i said. "sold" lmao. he bought it off this dude that blows glass for ten bucks becuz the dude needed gas money and sold it to me for 20. its like a 70+ dollar piece and it hits so fucking smooth.  i got a steal. oh and my neighbors house got robbed this afternoon at 11am when all the neighbors were up and outside. but the bitch is a tweeker and i think she is just going for the insurance. but just incase i got my baby ready.  good old 1911.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 17, 2012)

Love the Bubblers, very personal IMO but a bitch to clean.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 17, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> oh and i got a sick ass bubbler from my smoke shop.  i went in there and told him i had some cash and was just in a browsing mood. he said dude check this shit out. he showed it to me and i was in love. i asked how much and he said 20 bucks. i said. "sold" lmao. he bought it off this dude that blows glass for ten bucks becuz the dude needed gas money and sold it to me for 20. its like a 70+ dollar piece and it hits so fucking smooth.  i got a steal. oh and my neighbors house got robbed this afternoon at 11am when all the neighbors were up and outside. but the bitch is a tweeker and i think she is just going for the insurance. but just incase i got my baby ready.  good old 1911.



Thats how i roll colt 1911 commander! On the hip! And if im really trying to get a point across i bust out my colt single action army
 something about nickle and ivory gets a point across!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 17, 2012)

My first Non-revolver was a Colt .45 1911 military issue. sold it in two weeks for 375. this was in 03, i havn't owned but one gun nicer in my life since then it was new in the box with two extra clips i was young n dumb. Once my girl gets her license next month i can start a legal collection. Well, she can .


----------



## wheels619 (Aug 17, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> My first Non-revolver was a Colt .45 1911 military issue. sold it in two weeks for 375. this was in 03, i havn't owned but one gun nicer in my life since then it was new in the box with two extra clips i was young n dumb. Once my girl gets her license next month i can start a legal collection. Well, she can .


fuck that shit. start a collection now. unless u happen to have 40 pounds of weed chilling at ur pad and in that case share the wealth. lmao.


----------



## wheels619 (Aug 17, 2012)

there are a lot of off brand companies now that sell relatively nice 1911s. u dont have to be stuck spending a800+ bucks for even a cheaper version of a nice one. u can spend 800 bucks and get a fully decked out one now. nut then again i go for quality andmore so i went with a Springfield armory. its cheaper than colt but its been around long enough for me to know they make good guns. have one of thier 1911s and a subcompact XD in od green that i carry.


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Aug 18, 2012)

Whats up with the whats up!!!!!

damn sexy thread sir woo!!!! I'm subbed up breh!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 20, 2012)

^NoR*[email protected] said:


> Whats up with the whats up!!!!!
> 
> damn sexy thread sir woo!!!! I'm subbed up breh!


Its about fucking time.....BKB


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 20, 2012)

MD Clone Outdoor


PLP F2
View attachment 2302061


----------



## bassman999 (Aug 20, 2012)

My only guns were a Raven .25 when I was 18 and a Winchester .22 rifle when I was 16


----------



## fumble (Aug 20, 2012)

MD is gorgeous Em. And PLP, well you already know how I feel about her  Mine is pretty in pink btw...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 20, 2012)

Dam FM the PLP is a monster


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 20, 2012)

I was trying to make F3s but went 5 for 5 females on the F2s. Maybe next time. Yeah I love these PLPs.

Peace

FM


----------



## wheels619 (Aug 20, 2012)

dude. i have3 a shit ton of males. plpxg.g. and the skunks. come pick em up soon. also i may have a few fem plp and skunk x's u can jack. im trying to get my plant numbers below 12. i got 20 including the P.E. northern skunk and blueberry gum fems. 3 of them and 3 clones.


----------



## berkman858 (Aug 20, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> dude. i have3 a shit ton of males. plpxg.g. and the skunks. come pick em up soon. also i may have a few fem plp and skunk x's u can jack. im trying to get my plant numbers below 12. i got 20 including the P.E. northern skunk and blueberry gum fems. 3 of them and 3 clones.


wheels - are you going to start a new thread for this new grow? I think you should, ya lazy fuck.


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 20, 2012)

The PLP stacks nice and high, looks like a solid producer further down on the cola which is great


----------



## CHIEF PUFF PUFF (Aug 20, 2012)

Hey F.I.M.L.Y, your plants look great even after several days of 100 degree weather.


----------



## bassman999 (Aug 20, 2012)

That PLP is calling me. I will have to pop a seed soon, she looks awesome! I hope mine looks half as good as yours!


----------



## wheels619 (Aug 21, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> wheels - are you going to start a new thread for this new grow? I think you should, ya lazy fuck.


yeah. i will. eventually. i just need a charger and that wont happen till after harvest probably since im paying for weed again.


----------



## wheels619 (Aug 21, 2012)

BAMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/556034-4x8-tent-light-mover-scrog.html


----------



## Jaza (Aug 21, 2012)

Dammmmmmm Fucking love this grow.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 22, 2012)

Jaza said:


> Dammmmmmm Fucking love this grow.


Its crazy here but fuck it, have fun and welcome Jaza. I am going to post some PLP F2 pics today. Wait till you see the beastette!!!!


----------



## fumble (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok Em...You said to udpate here...so here goes...the cage wire is 3 feet tall for guidance. The re-veg medi's are 3 weeks into flower I believe. My beautiful love, PLP, is 6 feet tall, 2 weeks in with lovely pink pistles, and the Vortex, WhiteFire, and Bubba are 1 week, with the Bubba just barely. On the WF I didn't eliminate any of the undergrowth, instead, pulling some branches down and getting some extra arms. The Bubba is just bushing out all over.
And you can see Fred in the one picture. I had to scold him. He was a bad bug. He ate a good blue dragonfly. I tried to get a picture, but he went crunch crunch crunch, literally that fast, before I could get the camera. Then there is second Fred. He lives on the WhiteFire. A little bigger than first Fred and more alive than third Fred


----------



## fumble (Aug 22, 2012)

oh, my bad, how did that get in there lol


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 22, 2012)

Fuck yeah fumble! Thats my girl!!!!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 22, 2012)

What I would do to smoke a fatty on that bench in your yard!!! Nice work ma'am and your hubby must be thrilled to see dishes like that on the dinner table!!! So delicious looking! 



Peace

FM


----------



## fumble (Aug 22, 2012)

He's happy most of the time. Last night was kind of a flop, but hey, you can't win em all lol. my daughter loves to sit on that bench and blaze. It is under a redwood tree.


----------



## wheels619 (Aug 22, 2012)

fumble said:


> He's happy most of the time. Last night was kind of a flop, but hey, you can't win em all lol. my daughter loves to sit on that bench and blaze. It is under a redwood tree.


did u say daughter?  at what age might she be? please say 20s... lmao.j/k


----------



## fumble (Aug 22, 2012)

yes she is 22, and I am very protective


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 22, 2012)

Sup ladies and gents.

Hope life is well with all.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 22, 2012)

fumble said:


> yes she is 22, and I am very protective


My oldest girl is 16 and in like a crazed father that greats these under age kids with a shotgun at the front door lol
cant help myself cause i know what they really want....


----------



## bassman999 (Aug 22, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> My oldest girl is 16 and in like a crazed father that greats these under age kids with a shotgun at the front door lol
> cant help myself cause i know what they really want....


Same here, oldest is 16 and, I dont lift weights and kick and punch the heavy bag for no reason!!


----------



## berkman858 (Aug 22, 2012)

I am so glad I don't have kids... especially girls. I would be arrested every other day for brandishing.


----------



## fumble (Aug 22, 2012)

Girls are definitely harder than boys. She was a real handful - or 10. There was one boyfriend I had to hit. Meffer put his hand on her. Good thing I like to hit


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Aug 22, 2012)

what up fellas. hope everyone is doing well. here's some random pics from the last day or two.

these are of the sour diesel that is day 50 of 60.

View attachment 2305266 View attachment 2305265


these are some vegging girls that will be heading to the flower tent shortly.

View attachment 2305262 View attachment 2305263 View attachment 2305264


----------



## bassman999 (Aug 22, 2012)

All my daughters boyfriends were have been scared of me. 
I like it that way~!~


----------



## berkman858 (Aug 22, 2012)

fumble said:


> Girls are definitely harder than boys. She was a real handful - or 10. There was one boyfriend I had to hit. Meffer put his hand on her. Good thing I like to hit


I know that my brother and I caused more problems for my dad than any of our 6 sisters so maybe it's family dependent, sort of like strain dependent?!?


----------



## bassman999 (Aug 22, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> I know that my brother and I caused more problems for my dad than any of our 6 sisters so maybe it's family dependent, sort of like strain dependent?!?


Different kinds of trouble lol, thats all.


----------



## berkman858 (Aug 22, 2012)

Looking good as always Scoob.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 23, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Different kinds of trouble lol, thats all.


Thats the truth!


----------



## Deuce&Reg (Aug 23, 2012)

scoob god damn son your good


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Aug 23, 2012)

Lookin really green over there fumble yumyums  you too scooby looking great big ass cola!!


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Aug 23, 2012)

hey fumble, great looking back yard man. love the scrog job you got going there. amazing. i so wish i could grow outdoors but the weather just doesn't permit. i am working on plans for a greenhouse. gonna start construction in January maybe. really great job man. please continue to share in the future.


----------



## atidd11 (Aug 23, 2012)

Scoob u cud def be growing there outdoors.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Aug 23, 2012)

atidd11 said:


> Scoob u cud def be growing there outdoors.


not where i live man. too humid and way too many bugs. since we are close to the equator you also get 12/12 year round. plus the rains are pretty bad from june/july till late november so that wouldn't be an option. i've tried several times but just could never pull it off. i would definitely need a greenhouse; probably with some supplemental lights for the rainy season when it get's cloudy for days. 

there might be some areas in the mountains or up north where it is dryer but not here in the rainforest where i live.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 23, 2012)

Sup all, very nice shit Scoob, glad to see your garden doing so well!!! Well I am off work bitches!!! Here are some pics:

I got to shoot these type of rounds in the military! This is what the fucker gets that hurts my girls!!!


Some Candy shots....BHO


PLP F2


MD Buds


MD trimmings and popcorn buds for my next BHO run. This batch will be amazing!!!


PLP F1 Outdoor Flowering FINALLY!!!!!


Have a good day all!!! I am enjoying this day off with lots of blazing and Xbox playing!

Peace

FM


----------



## atidd11 (Aug 23, 2012)

Do u got modern warfare 3 lol?


----------



## fumble (Aug 23, 2012)

Just effing awesome man! I so love the tall frosty trichs on the huge ass kola! And the rest of the girls are just as lovely.



ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> what up fellas. hope everyone is doing well. here's some random pics from the last day or two.
> 
> these are of the sour diesel that is day 50 of 60.
> 
> ...


----------



## fumble (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks Scoob. I am estimating close to 2 elbows on the scrog, barring any pest or mold problems. We'll see I guess. You may not be able to grow outdoors, but you do live in paradise  I would definitely build a greenhouse. If Em continues to let me jack his thread, I will continue to share lol. Thanks man.



ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> hey fumble, great looking back yard man. love the scrog job you got going there. amazing. i so widh i could grow outdoors but the weather just doesn't permit. i am working on plans for a greenhouse. gonna start construction in January maybe. really great job man. please continue to share in the future.


----------



## fumble (Aug 23, 2012)

HOLE LEE SHIT!!! Just awesome Em. Your bho is way dif, way lighter than the one I was telling you about. I so love it when bud porn makes me catch my breath! Gonna have to go smoke now lol. Such pretty pink pistles. And the MD - OMG! You have done her proud Em. She is smiling for sure  Have a kick ass day off friend.




F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Sup all, very nice shit Scoob, glad to see your garden doing so well!!! Well I am off work bitches!!! Here are some pics:
> 
> I got to shoot these type of rounds in the military! This is what the fucker gets that hurts my girls!!!
> View attachment 2305842
> ...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 23, 2012)

*&#8203;that PLP looks better n better everytime FM, tight work*


----------



## konagirl420 (Aug 23, 2012)

Hell yeah nice pics fumble it's been a while since I have seen your garden


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Aug 23, 2012)

woo damn sexy FM those PLPs are somethin else lol oh and thanks for reminding me to make bio hahaha


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 25, 2012)

Sour D x Blueberry aka MamaDude...1st pic is with flash and 2nd pic is without flash
View attachment 2307938View attachment 2307939View attachment 2307940


PLP, Fire OG, MD Outside Surviving!!!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 25, 2012)

Looking buano.......FM


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 25, 2012)

How big are the pots in the last pic?


----------



## supchaka (Aug 25, 2012)

I see you neglect to show the big scrog anymore, is it looking that bad?


----------



## wheels619 (Aug 25, 2012)

supchaka said:


> I see you neglect to show the big scrog anymore, is it looking that bad?


yeah man wtf. wheres the scrog?


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 25, 2012)

Effin STACKS son. Outdoor look excellent!


----------



## konagirl420 (Aug 25, 2012)

Buds look yummy !


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 25, 2012)

Sasha passed away....too much heat for her to handle. We had a brutal heat wave of 17 days straight over 100F. I learned alot about growing outdoors, its actually harder than indoor growing IMO. So many different elements to deal with when growing outside than inside.


----------



## supchaka (Aug 25, 2012)

In the long run I'd say it was the container and the xnutes that killed her! I was supposed to get an oz off that fucker too!
This bad little fucker has been outside for a month too in those temps just looking like a champ. It's plp or sm, I don't recall which cuz I didn't label it when I planted the seeds but she is throwing hairs now and getting under way.


----------



## berkman858 (Aug 25, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Sasha passed away....too much heat for her to handle.


My condolences to the deceased.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 26, 2012)

Rip sasha  /cry


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 26, 2012)

supchaka said:


> In the long run I'd say it was the container and the xnutes that killed her! I was supposed to get an oz off that fucker too!
> This bad little fucker has been outside for a month too in those temps just looking like a champ. It's plp or sm, I don't recall which cuz I didn't label it when I planted the seeds but she is throwing hairs now and getting under way.
> View attachment 2308705


It wasnt the nutes bro and that is a PLP!!!!


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Aug 26, 2012)

i think we should all have a moment of silence for Sasha. she was an amazing woman. i like to think of her as Marilyn Monroe. her candle burned bright...but not long enough. we will miss you dear friend Sasha.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 26, 2012)

Well put Scoob, thanks!!! I am bummed out but you live, learn and move forward!!!


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 26, 2012)

RIP Sasha  So sorry dude, maybe next year you can have another go. Get her in a 100 gallon by the way she looked when I saw her last lol. She was loving being outdoors. DId you get a cut of her so you can actually run her again? That would be sweet!


----------



## wheels619 (Aug 26, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Sasha passed away....


yeah a few aspects of my grow kinda went to shit when i got a new girlfriend too. lmao.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Aug 26, 2012)

design done! materials ordered from the U.S. greenhouse construction begins January baby! YES! finally gonna get my outdoor plants.


----------



## fumble (Aug 26, 2012)

That's hella cool Scoob...you are going to love it


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 26, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> yeah a few aspects of my grow kinda went to shit when i got a new girlfriend too. lmao.


Haha... My GF HATES everything about cannabis. She knows I love it though. And she knows I'm a happier and more productive person with it in my life.


----------



## fumble (Aug 26, 2012)

lol...my daughter's bf decided that 'they' needed to quit smoking pot so that 'he' could get a better job (read that as quit being a couch potato). Uh-uh. She functions just fine with pot, actually better with it, just like her mama. So she told him bubye. She doesn't need to change for anybody.


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 26, 2012)

Haha! I'm the same way  I'm a damn weirdo though lol. Some strains just light a match under my ass, the OCD kicks like Chuck Norris and I commence a rampage of constructive and productive activity. I definitely prefer sativas and sativa leaning hybrids though. Nothing against indicas, they have their proper uses for me 

I am definitely a happier and more productive person with my smoke though, there is no question about it.


----------



## berkman858 (Aug 26, 2012)

fumble said:


> lol...my daughter's bf decided that 'they' needed to quit smoking pot so that 'he' could get a better job (read that as quit being a couch potato). Uh-uh. She functions just fine with pot, actually better with it, just like her mama. So she told him bubye. She doesn't need to change for anybody.


Double Like!!! Your daughter sounds very wise.


----------



## fumble (Aug 26, 2012)

*Double Like!!! Your daughter sounds very wise. *
She is wise beyond her years in many ways and naive in many others. 

*I am definitely a happier and more productive person with my smoke though, there is no question about it. *
I so feel you on THAT. I am _always_ high. It keeps me level, and to be perfectly honest, keeps me from being downright homicidal sometimes. I mean, there are a LOT of assHOLES in this world, you know?


----------



## Deuce&Reg (Aug 27, 2012)

ps3 - cod mw, mw2, black ops, mw3 and soon enough black ops 2 
-scoob did you say you started LSTing your plants when you threw them in flower or while still in veg? then what week did you cut the ties? congrats on the Greenhouse!
= FM damn man that sux bout the scrog. that was the main reason i subbed up, but as ive been along for the ride ive had the pleaseure of great help and lots of positive feedback from you all and i just wanted to take a sec to say thanks guys. 


............AND GALS sry!!!!
deuces


----------



## supchaka (Aug 27, 2012)

She's not dead yet, just looks like shit!


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 27, 2012)

fumble said:


> *Double Like!!! Your daughter sounds very wise. *
> She is wise beyond her years in many ways and naive in many others.
> 
> *I am definitely a happier and more productive person with my smoke though, there is no question about it. *
> I so feel you on THAT. I am _always_ high. It keeps me level, and to be perfectly honest, keeps me from being downright homicidal sometimes. I mean, there are a LOT of assHOLES in this world, you know?


LOL, ignorant assholes! I'm a business owner and I still do sales. People are incredibly inconsiderate and at times I feel like an unpaid consultant. Weed is my anxiety medicine that helps me to separate work from life. Work is over when I smoke and its really like changing channels for me. Exhale.... Ahhhhhhhhh... Smile and relax.


----------



## fumble (Aug 27, 2012)

No shit Shwag! I was a server and I can't count the number of people I wanted to hit over the head with their plate. I went to my interview high. I went to work everyday after that high. OH if only I would have known about my edibles or capsules back then...
Yes people are such incredible assaholics, that weed is very much needed just to drive to the store lol. Click...click...click...click...click...(that's channels changing, puff puff puff). I am smiling and relaxing


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 27, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Sasha passed away....too much heat for her to handle. We had a brutal heat wave of 17 days straight over 100F. I learned alot about growing outdoors, its actually harder than indoor growing IMO. So many different elements to deal with when growing outside than inside.


Pot was probably too small bro......it was 100 degrees or over here too for like 20 something days straight.......One of my plants is handling it poorly(yellowing/acting like a bitch) but the rest like it as long as they get their daily watering..


Saaaaaassshaaaaaaa!! Baby, why'd you have to leave us like dat?


----------



## fumble (Aug 27, 2012)

I..I..I..can't even *sniff sniff* her name...;'(


----------



## supchaka (Aug 27, 2012)

She's not dead! Just not very photogenic at the moment


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Aug 27, 2012)

hope everyone is having a great night. just a little update. pulled a bunch of plants out last night and put them in the dark room for 50 hours or so. then i'll chop them. still got a few left that are finishing off. pulled 7 plants out of veg and stuck them on the other side of the tent. switched out the bulb to mh for the first 2 weeks of 12/12. 

these are all the girls i pulled out this morning.

View attachment 2311408 View attachment 2311411 View attachment 2311409

View attachment 2311410 View attachment 2311412

View attachment 2311413 View attachment 2311414 View attachment 2311418

View attachment 2311415 View attachment 2311416 View attachment 2311417


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Aug 27, 2012)

here's my tent now. slowing it down to 1 light while i am gone. gonna give one of the guys who works for me a chance on these girls. see if he can keep them alive for the first 2 weeks of flower. LOL. the big ones under the HPS light are a good 30 days away from harvest. guess we'll see how he does. 

 View attachment 2311472 View attachment 2311471


i'm doing a little cloning experiment. took 70 clones last night off the 7 plants. the first pic are the plants i cloned. those are the ones i put into flower afterward. then you see what they look like after i cloned them. they aren't really going into flower. i'm just keeping them in that tent and pulling them out during the day for some sunshine. gonna wait a week or tw and let the recover from the cloning.



so, i'm doing half the clones under the dome and half without the dome. humidity is a steady 55%. they aren't getting any direct light for now. i turned off the T5 after i got done and there is only light fromt he 1000w MH on the other side of the tent.

half the clones got clonex gel. the other half got nothing. then; of those; half got fed and misted with superthrive and clonex solution. the other half got thrive alive b-1. i'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## fumble (Aug 27, 2012)

Beautiful work Scoob. I love how you post these at night for me  Sweet Dreams


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 28, 2012)

I love dreams that involve bud porn


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Aug 28, 2012)

this is the plan for my greenhouse. going about twice as long and 50% wider but the general idea is for it to look something like this.


----------



## supchaka (Aug 28, 2012)

I'd love to have a greenhouse although I don't think I really need one in California!


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Aug 28, 2012)

damn scoob doin it some bangin ass porn!!!

View attachment 2312191View attachment 2312192View attachment 2312193View attachment 2312194

my grow isnt very exciting guys sorry but heres just a few shots of whats up as of now. oh and my new 870 boom stick 

Full grow details are on my thread, peace and happy tokes all, see ya in a day er 2


----------



## wheels619 (Aug 28, 2012)

supchaka said:


> i'd love to have a greenhouse although i don't think i really need one in california!


u do if u want to be completely legal.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Aug 28, 2012)

outstanding work - scoob 


ncal 420- nice work as well -


> my grow isnt very exciting guys sorry


errase this shit 
an never measure yo grow against another mans grow we all diff wit diff set ups diff $$ diff errythings 

my grow is smaller then yos like 4 plants but is enough for me 
an all i measure against is myself i wish others the best -for them 


stay up 
stay high 
stay positive 


I an I


----------



## atidd11 (Aug 28, 2012)

So everyone who doesnt have a greenhouse is breaking the law? Thats wat ur sayin?


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Aug 28, 2012)

me thinks he is sayin if over yo limit must be hidden


----------



## wheels619 (Aug 28, 2012)

atidd11 said:


> So everyone who doesnt have a greenhouse is breaking the law? Thats wat ur sayin?


to be legal in the state of california ur plants have to be locked away from and secured from the public. if outdoors that means a greenhouse or structure with a door and locks. also if u have a glass greenhouse ur plants cannot be viewable by the public. so it has to be on a part of ur land where people walking by cant see tf from neighboring properties or sidewalks. no one really cares about the neighboring properties but visible from the sidewalk or street is bad juju from just about any california law enforcement officer. big tickets and possibly ur plants seized.


----------



## wheels619 (Aug 28, 2012)

atidd11 said:


> So everyone who doesnt have a greenhouse is breaking the law? Thats wat ur sayin?


it may vary from state to state but cali is pretty strict about having plants out in the open even if they are supposed to be open to the plant itself.


----------



## supchaka (Aug 28, 2012)

I was referring to weather more than anything in regards to a greenhouse. I've spoken with a few different LEO and some have said out of sight and locked, one said he didn't recommend doing it outside at all cuz if someone knows your growing in a greenhouse and doesn't like it, locked or not, visible or not, the cops can destroy your plants. I'm in a regular joe neighborhood and have a couple small plants going in the back yard that will be maybe a foot tall when finished. I'm not sure you could even identify them from the distance of the neighbors windows, and I have alot of other plants in the yard anyway. 

I would never grow with a greenhouse personally. For how I look, (stereotype) and to throw up a greenhouse would raise all kinds of flags for me I'd rather not worry about. Not to mention its not just getting busted but getting your shit taken too.

Wheres Waldo!? Ok she's not that hard to spot, but nothing to get excited over either.


----------



## wheels619 (Aug 28, 2012)

supchaka said:


> I was referring to weather more than anything in regards to a greenhouse. I've spoken with a few different LEO and some have said out of sight and locked, one said he didn't recommend doing it outside at all cuz if someone knows your growing in a greenhouse and doesn't like it, locked or not, visible or not, the cops can destroy your plants. I'm in a regular joe neighborhood and have a couple small plants going in the back yard that will be maybe a foot tall when finished. I'm not sure you could even identify them from the distance of the neighbors windows, and I have alot of other plants in the yard anyway.
> 
> I would never grow with a greenhouse personally. For how I look, (stereotype) and to throw up a greenhouse would raise all kinds of flags for me I'd rather not worry about. Not to mention its not just getting busted but getting your shit taken too.
> 
> ...


no i get it. weather is an issue down here also. greenhouse would be nice. a nice custom sealed glass one with co2 and a/c is my dream. but im still a few years away from that one i think.

i bet u the main reason he suggested not growing outdoors is for security. all it takes is one stupid 16 year old that doesnt know shit to come break into ur shit while ur shopping or something and cops know it. lol. thats why my shit is completely sealed with nice locks on them when i grow outside with lights all becuz i cant afford the glass and supplies it would cost to do the roof correctly. fuck it. im finding a pad and taking out a loan. who wants to help me build a big ass glass roofed greenhouse?


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Aug 28, 2012)

i live in Costa Rica. i'm not worried about Cali greenhouse laws. LOL.


----------



## wheels619 (Aug 28, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> i live in Costa Rica. i'm not worried about Cali greenhouse laws. LOL.


thats cool. some of are from cali and thats why i bring it up.


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Aug 28, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> thats cool. some of are from cali and thats why i bring it up.


its good to know, got a out do hommie that will benefit from that info


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Aug 29, 2012)

Had the fellas give a good cleaning to all the tools from the workshop i have at another property. pulled everything out that isn't anchored down. I love power tools!

View attachment 2313182 View attachment 2313183 View attachment 2313184

View attachment 2313185 View attachment 2313186 View attachment 2313187

View attachment 2313188 View attachment 2313189 View attachment 2313190

View attachment 2313191 View attachment 2313192 View attachment 2313193

View attachment 2313194 View attachment 2313195 View attachment 2313196


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Aug 29, 2012)

Damn bob the builder lol


----------



## fumble (Aug 29, 2012)

Now Got Damn Scoob! The first thing that caught my eye was the Stihl Chainsaw, thennnnnn I saw all. that. YELLOW!!!!! You sir, are a man that knows his tools. DeWalt is the shit. I would so love to have every single one of them. Even though I don't know how to use most lol



ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> Had the fellas give a good cleaning to all the tools from the workshop i have at another property. pulled everything out that isn't anchored down. I love power tools!
> 
> View attachment 2313182 View attachment 2313183 View attachment 2313184
> 
> ...


----------



## fumble (Aug 29, 2012)

Jacking your thread Em...lol

You can see in the top of the medi bud where I had to pick for the worms. Also had a bit of mite trouble that I didn't see until I put my glasses on. The Vortex is coming along nicely, there is a side shot and a top shot of her. Meet Frederica. She came crawling up out of my Agapanthus when I was watering, so I put her inside the Bubba. She is about 4 or 5 inches long. Hey she might be a Fred, you never know. The Bubba and WhiteFire are bushing out nicely. The one arm on the WF that I let go up is like it's own little tree. The others that are being trained along the bamboo are doing nice with kolas about every inch or so. This girl has just had all kinds of experiments.
Now for my special girl...DO YOU SEE THAT PINK?! She is only a couple inches from 7 effing feet! So effing beautiful man! sniff sniff...what's that smell? Oh that's just Em...he's the shit. I LOVE my PLP man! Thank you


***Frederica has decided she likes the agapanthus better and moved back - finicky female lol


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Aug 29, 2012)

Fumble...you can "jack my thread anytime man. amazing garden. i love it when they look so natural like that. not some commercial landscaped "design" bullshit. great job man.


----------



## fumble (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks Scoob. I love being out there with them. If it weren't so hot, I would spend almost all day with them lol


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 29, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> Fumble...you can "jack my thread anytime man. amazing garden. i love it when they look so natural like that. not some commercial landscaped "design" bullshit. great job man.


Hey Scoob fumble is not a man, she is my sister! lol All those power tools, lets build a huge ass fishing party boat!

Yeah fumble that is an amazing peaceful garden you got! I love the PLP pistils. I cant believe how large your PLP is, thats going to be the largest grown PLP I ever seen. Makes me proud sis!

Peace

FM


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 29, 2012)

You gotta see Cruz' PLP, they are over 6ft 

BTW i have been trying to call you...


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 29, 2012)

Here are some recent pics

Mamadude

PLP F1 and Fire OG

Fire OG


Made some edibles...Reese Muffin Puffs!!!


Last but not least my MamaDude BHO Whipped! I got 3.2 grams off MD alone! I whipped the BHO for 2 hours with a wire, kind of like a crackhead! The texture came out different and is a lot easier to work with but not worth the time of whipping. I been smoking way too much BHO that now when I smoke flowers it doesnt seem to cut it for me. I might need a little break from BHO to drop my tolerance which is off the charts right now.


----------



## fumble (Aug 29, 2012)

Awwww shucks...thanks Em...*looks at ground, kicks a rock*My BF made the first pic of the PLP my desk top pic. It's like OMG! every time I see it. So effing pretty man, thank you so much. I was laying on the ground looking at her the other day til the damn ants started crawling on me. I think next year maybe I will plant 3 of them in a triangle and pull the tops together - my own PLP tipi  That's what I did with my corn and green beans a few years ago. I could actually sit in there and smoke. lol

Damn bro! Your girls are looking beautiful and starting to pack it on. You are in the last trimester now mama, you should be waddling like a duck. 

That BHO looks awesome. Looks like it would melt right into my lollipops  Like buttah baby!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 29, 2012)

fumble said:


> Awwww shucks...thanks Em...*looks at ground, kicks a rock*My BF made the first pic of the PLP my desk top pic. It's like OMG! every time I see it. So effing pretty man, thank you so much. I was laying on the ground looking at her the other day til the damn ants started crawling on me. I think next year maybe I will plant 3 of them in a triangle and pull the tops together - my own PLP tipi  That's what I did with my corn and green beans a few years ago. I could actually sit in there and smoke. lol
> 
> Damn bro! Your girls are looking beautiful and starting to pack it on. You are in the last trimester now mama, you should be waddling like a duck.
> 
> That BHO looks awesome. Looks like it would melt right into my lollipops  Like buttah baby!


That pic with the smoke from my skillet is awesome, I love it! The MD BHO is very strong smoke, a lot more tastier then the others. I choke my brains out cause I been blazin to many skillets! lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 29, 2012)

So have I been put on the Ignore list or something...?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 29, 2012)

I see your posts.....


----------



## wheels619 (Aug 29, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> So have I been put on the Ignore list or something...?


no idea. lol. im thinking we all might have.


----------



## supchaka (Aug 29, 2012)

The close up of the skillet is a really good pic, didn't know you had it in you!


----------



## fumble (Aug 29, 2012)

I love the smoke swirls in that pic...Even cooler as I'm smoking lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 30, 2012)

I can hardly think strait lol 
so stoned and fumbles edibles are 
calling to me


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Aug 30, 2012)

holy balls fm! lovin the pics bro! was drooling and scrolling lol damn that bho dude wowsers still need to make some grrr i know what you mean there with havin to pull the reigns back on it a bit. its a fickled mistress that bho


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 30, 2012)

^NoR*[email protected] said:


> holy balls fm! lovin the pics bro! was drooling and scrolling lol damn that bho dude wowsers still need to make some grrr i know what you mean there with havin to pull the reigns back on it a bit. its a fickled mistress that bho


Well put Nor Cal, a fickled mistress..I really need to cut back some on my BHO.


----------



## fumble (Aug 30, 2012)

Hey Em...in the cool pic with the smoke swirls, what is the cool looking green thing in your hand? Looks like a piece of glass?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 30, 2012)

Its a precision tool that I had and the green part is a Might Hydro Store Sticker wrapped around it. I use that to dab my skillet with the BHO.


----------



## fumble (Aug 30, 2012)

Cool beans...I use my dental tool to pick for worms. It works great to stab them and then hold them up and set fire to em in warning to all the other worms lol


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Aug 30, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Hey Scoob fumble is not a man, she is my sister! lol All those power tools, lets build a huge ass fishing party boat!
> 
> Yeah fumble that is an amazing peaceful garden you got! I love the PLP pistils. I cant believe how large your PLP is, thats going to be the largest grown PLP I ever seen. Makes me proud sis!
> 
> ...


really man, that's your sister. way cool!

hey fumble....



jk FM...


----------



## Deuce&Reg (Aug 30, 2012)

lol sounds pretty wild fumble. made me some the other day as well
~~~~love me that shit !! lil 5g chunk
just started my first dwc as well. they are about two weeks into veg being very strong. loving the faster growing dwc vs coco


deuces


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 31, 2012)

Blow it up Duece....
View attachment 2315584View attachment 2315585

Here is my PLP F2


Peace
FM


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 31, 2012)

PLP is lookin nice.

Same for every other picture you post


----------



## supchaka (Aug 31, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Blow it up Duece....
> View attachment 2315584
> 
> 
> ...


Whos are these?


----------



## Deuce&Reg (Aug 31, 2012)

^mine lol

deuces


----------



## Deuce&Reg (Aug 31, 2012)

lol howd you do that FM? i just clicked insert image


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 31, 2012)

Deuce&Reg said:


> lol howd you do that FM? i just clicked insert image


After your image is in the reply box, double click the image and another pop up menu comes up and select Large for your photo. Then save and its done bro!

Peace

FM


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 1, 2012)

anyone know were i could get some skunk #1? i'll love you long time, any ting u want


----------



## Deuce&Reg (Sep 1, 2012)

anything...........??? lol


----------



## Deuce&Reg (Sep 1, 2012)

lol this better? just look at them knots lol


couple monsters that just started flowering. bout to tie them down here in next few days and trim them up as well



 put my bottle in there for size reference



sorry for pic quality it is a cell phone im using lol will get a few more up once i trim and tie down


deuces


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 1, 2012)

^NoR*[email protected] said:


> anyone know were i could get some skunk #1? i'll love you long time, any ting u want


I have a few strains with Skunk in it that are very stellar!!!! Shit my PLP has Power Skunk in it!

@Duece nice plants bro! They are going to yield some serious buds!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 1, 2012)

Here is my BHO Whipped and Extracted. Both are delicious!



MamaDude Outdoor


The rest of my Outdoor, PLP, MD and Fire OG


----------



## fumble (Sep 1, 2012)

I do believe that Sasha has some competition  Hey, it's an open relationship lol. MY EFFING GOT! That MD is so hella gorgeous EM.


----------



## fumble (Sep 1, 2012)

no, how YOU doin'? lol



ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> really man, that's your sister. way cool!
> 
> hey fumble....
> 
> ...


----------



## CircuiT37 (Sep 1, 2012)

Awesome BHO!!! For some reason theres nothing more beautiful than a cannabis plant in sunlight... just gorgeous F.M.I.L.Y

btw those phone pictures, lovely plants man... you should be proud, stellar job!


----------



## wheels619 (Sep 1, 2012)

Deuce&Reg said:


> anything...........??? lol


ive got a northern lights skunk #1 cross that grows fast as fuck.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 1, 2012)

Deuce&Reg said:


> anything...........??? lol




My Hindu Skunk is almost done and she is yielding better than the others in my worst run I have ever done!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 1, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> My Hindu Skunk is almost done and she is yielding better than the others in my worst run I have ever done!


How your outdoor stuff doing? DId you ever solve your light leak problem? Are you going to start any of those beans I gave you? Hope all is well with you bro bass!

Peace

FM


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 1, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> How your outdoor stuff doing? DId you ever solve your light leak problem? Are you going to start any of those beans I gave you? Hope all is well with you bro bass!
> 
> Peace
> 
> FM


I pulled the outdoor a while back since the leak was unrepairable. I had modified the shed for the better, but I messed it up this year in the process. Oh well I am not gonna be here much longer anyway. I hope this POS house burns down after I leave!!

I am gonna be popping beans as soon as I move and can flower all my moms here piling up lol....I cant wait to try em out though!!


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 1, 2012)

Sup then fm you offering  lol I really want #1 but yous a damn foo if you turn down some of you plp lol. Haven't seen or smoked any decent skunk in almost a decade and that was just Ehh ok.. I got some kmk beans or master kush X lavender, or if we are close I got romulan clones


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Sep 1, 2012)

yo fumble yo have a happy garden or the mantis would not hang out there 

big ups to you 

and scoob its yo world im just a squrrel 

fm you killinem like jason bro


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 1, 2012)

^NoR*[email protected] said:


> Sup then fm you offering  lol I really want #1 but yous a damn foo if you turn down some of you plp lol. Haven't seen or smoked any decent skunk in almost a decade and that was just Ehh ok.. I got some kmk beans or master kush X lavender, or if we are close I got romulan clones


You would like the Power skunk pheno of my PLP, either way the PLP goes, its good IMO! A few people here are growing them and a few have already smoked it. I been getting a lot of positive feedback on them. The PLP has also been crossed with other strains and it seems to do a good job all around. Do you live near fumble???

ChhhChhh Chhhhh.....HaaaHaHHaaaa in my best Jason noise, Danks D!!!!


----------



## fumble (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks D  I think she liked it better in the agapanthus - she blends in better color wise.



Dwezelitsame said:


> yo fumble yo have a happy garden or the mantis would not hang out there
> 
> big ups to you
> 
> ...


----------



## Deuce&Reg (Sep 1, 2012)

lol that wouldnt be the jason from utube would it? lol if it is. seen a lot of his vids on the utube. rants alot but seems to know his stuff. 

that outdoor was lookin mighty fine, mighty fine indeed there FM-not to mention that BHO looks delicious as well, love that shit

appreciate all the positive words.  this is still that bagseed strain i mentioned before. just have trouble scraping it. its like first love haha cheeeezy

just got in tho

*Reserva Privada: *
Confidential cheese
skywalker OG
Purple Wreck
OG #18
*OG
*Greenhouse*:
the doctor
*Delicious seeds:*
cotton candy
*G13 Labs: *
Blueberry Gum
Pineapple Express
*DinaFem:
**Fruit Auto
*original amnesia
*industrial plant
*World of seeds:
**pakistan ryder 
*Emerald Triangle:
**Bubba 76
*Samsara seeds:
**Al quimista

*is all freebies lol you order 8 and get 7 free( 3 autos tho but whatever lol)


deuces


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 1, 2012)

uhm not certain, dont even think i remember war she told me once maybe... whatever im in the modesto not to name any cites or anything lol if that makes things easier. not that im reppin this buttonhole town but not worried about the city. address n #s obviously pm duh so anyway forgive the ramble.. id love some beans fm id be super badass, can i offer you any jewl from my garden of your choosing? i only have the 2 strains in beans, the rom or krypto would have to be clones; of which im great at now thanks to turbo klone


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 2, 2012)

Here are some other plants that are flowering

Fire OG Clones, they rooted and went right into flowering



Pre-98 x Cougar (Female) This was a birthday gift, there are only a hand full of these beans. I been waiting for this one!!!




My smallest PLP F2 She was left in a 1 gallon while the others four PLP F2s are in 3 and 5 gallons. She reminds me of Abby my very 1st PLP I ever grew.


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 2, 2012)

wow sexy bro!! those plp are fatties nice n plump how long in are we in that last pic? hows pain relief with those?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 2, 2012)

I think the PLP F2s have about 2 to 4 weeks left on them. I dont remember exactly when I put them in flowering


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 2, 2012)

damn there guna be fat!!! yea 3-4 sounds bout right they 9 weeker? the rom is... sucks for impatient dude such as myself hehe

you have any insider info on a black domina cross with a GDP if i remember correctly, and also another making it 3 total i think(kinda shootin in the dark with breeding talk) from good 'ol kmk? so far its been a sausage fest but i still have high hopes. collected pollon n everything from last male batch. i so so hope tis one is a girl its been the longest plant in history to show the goods too grr haha anyway now i suppose

peace bro, much thanks


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 2, 2012)

^NoR*[email protected] said:


> damn there guna be fat!!! yea 3-4 sounds bout right they 9 weeker? the rom is... sucks for impatient dude such as myself hehe
> 
> you have any insider info on a black domina cross with a GDP if i remember correctly, and also another making it 3 total i think(kinda shootin in the dark with breeding talk) from good 'ol kmk? so far its been a sausage fest but i still have high hopes. collected pollon n everything from last male batch. i so so hope tis one is a girl its been the longest plant in history to show the goods too grr haha anyway now i suppose
> 
> peace bro, much thanks


I tried to grow out the Black Dom but was a male, when I 1st ran my PLP this year I germed 7 and 6 were males, then when I started my current PLP grow I went 5 of 5 females. Eventually the law of averages will be in your favor like it is right now for me. I have all females in my tent right now and wasnt expecting to have all these females. The PLP can finish from anywhere between 8 to 9 weeks. 

If you are looking for something for pain relief, I recommend making strong edibles. I made the Reese puffs and they knock my dick in the dirt everytime I eat one. I made bite size ones and they still kick my ass! 

Hope everyone on the States side is enjoying their Labor day weekend, I am not cause I have labor to do at work today and tomorrow. Sucks working the holidays! Thats one of the things I miss about the military, getting all holidays off!

Peace and be on the lookout for Po Po and their check points! I drove through one last night by my house.

FM


----------



## fumble (Sep 2, 2012)

Well, that answered my question too. I was going to ask the flowering time too. Uhh...since I kinda need to know lol. Hey, better late than never, right? Being late just happened to save my ass a couple months ago 

I still can't get over just how dark green and effing gorgeous your girls are Em. So _that_ is what mine will look like? omfg! so excited. The bf said I should send that first pic with the pink in my last update in to High Times lol. I wish!

I am going to get some of those Reese's muffins today when I go grocery shopping. They are going to be so yummy. Maybe they will go on my menu? hmmm? But I have to admit it will probably be a homemade version  Like fluffernutters lol

Yes NorCal, reletively close to you - meaning it is close for me, cuz you will have to drive lol. I am in the Sacramento area. No dl for me.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 2, 2012)

^NoR*[email protected] said:


> uhm not certain, dont even think i remember war she told me once maybe... whatever im in the modesto not to name any cites or anything lol if that makes things easier. not that im reppin this buttonhole town but not worried about the city. address n #s obviously pm duh so anyway forgive the ramble.. id love some beans fm id be super badass, can i offer you any jewl from my garden of your choosing? i only have the 2 strains in beans, the rom or krypto would have to be clones; of which im great at now thanks to turbo klone


How do u like Kryptonite? I have a clones of her, and she looks like mp Plat OG In structure, havent flowered her yet.

EDIT** FM, Sorry to hear about your working woes, but hopefully Holiday pay for ya tomorrow!?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 2, 2012)

fumble said:


> Well, that answered my question too. I was going to ask the flowering time too. Uhh...since I kinda need to know lol. Hey, better late than never, right? Being late just happened to save my ass a couple months ago
> 
> I still can't get over just how dark green and effing gorgeous your girls are Em. So _that_ is what mine will look like? omfg! so excited. The bf said I should send that first pic with the pink in my last update in to High Times lol. I wish!
> 
> ...


Send the pic in, also I would recommend you get some of those Reese Peanut Butter Chips so you can add those on when its done.



bassman999 said:


> How do u like Kryptonite? I have a clones of her, and she looks like mp Plat OG In structure, havent flowered her yet.
> 
> EDIT** FM, Sorry to hear about your working woes, but hopefully Holiday pay for ya tomorrow!?


Yeah it sucks but someone has to do it.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 2, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Send the pic in, also I would recommend you get some of those Reese Peanut Butter Chips so you can add those on when its done.
> 
> 
> Yeah it sucks but someone has to do it.


What do you think of Kryptonite after growing it?

I am glad it isnt me doing it then lol, but I sure could use the money from a job!


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 3, 2012)

hey guys!!!!!!

fm- yup waitin of the odds lol. its early but if it was a casino im bettin on woman so fingers crossed. thanks for the edible idea, they do work good but i really need to find my happy zone with those. most i dont feel, others (actually just one from granny purps, santa cruz) was cool for an hour er so then my eye lids became like 100lbs each lol had to pass out. oh hey i feel ya on military holidays lol, im workin monday aswell.

fumble- yup yup sac aint bad my gf goes to school there mondays. umm wait so am i hittn u up for fm's plp? Fluffernutter's sound oh so delicious!! 

Bassman99 - ay that krypto is THE shit! smells, looks, n tastes bomb. not bad potency as well id rate it as a low-high grade with my rom being high-high lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 3, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I tried to grow out the Black Dom but was a male, when I 1st ran my PLP this year I germed 7 and 6 were males, then when I started my current PLP grow I went 5 of 5 females. Eventually the law of averages will be in your favor like it is right now for me. I have all females in my tent right now and wasnt expecting to have all these females. The PLP can finish from anywhere between 8 to 9 weeks.
> 
> If you are looking for something for pain relief, I recommend making strong edibles. I made the Reese puffs and they knock my dick in the dirt everytime I eat one. I made bite size ones and they still kick my ass!
> 
> ...


I hope it happens for me with my coming seedlings, Hope everythings cool, Girls look good too man keep it up.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 3, 2012)

^NoR*[email protected] said:


> hey guys!!!!!!
> 
> fm- yup waitin of the odds lol. its early but if it was a casino im bettin on woman so fingers crossed. thanks for the edible idea, they do work good but i really need to find my happy zone with those. most i dont feel, others (actually just one from granny purps, santa cruz) was cool for an hour er so then my eye lids became like 100lbs each lol had to pass out. oh hey i feel ya on military holidays lol, im workin monday aswell.
> 
> ...


Good to hear NodCal! Thanx


----------



## wheels619 (Sep 4, 2012)

u really deleted me and ended our friendship over some stupid ass shit like that? yeah we were cool like that. thats why i called u out on ur bad info. but i guess i was wrong. if i wanted to put u on blast in front of everyone i would have done it on ur thread like im doing now in front of dozens of people instead i did it on berks becuz a total of 5 people see it. but now that u want to be that way i dont really care. have a nice life. enjoy ur girl and i wish u the best. i literally gave u the shirt off my back at one point when i was broke to top it off. i make 860 buck a month on disability so keep that brand new 100 aircooled hood that was still brand new in the box that i intentionally bought to just give u becuz u needed it for ur light. consider it my charity to someone that doesnt deserve a friend like me. adios my non amigo.


----------



## wheels619 (Sep 4, 2012)

thats right. im the sexiest motha fucka alive.... lol.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 4, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> u really deleted me and ended our friendship over some stupid ass shit like that? yeah we were cool like that. thats why i called u out on ur bad info. but i guess i was wrong. if i wanted to put u on blast in front of everyone i would have done it on ur thread like im doing now in front of dozens of people instead i did it on berks becuz a total of 5 people see it. but now that u want to be that way i dont really care. have a nice life. enjoy ur girl and i wish u the best. i literally gave u the shirt off my back at one point when i was broke to top it off. i make 860 buck a month on disability so keep that brand new 100 aircooled hood that was still brand new in the box that i intentionally bought to just give u becuz u needed it for ur light. consider it my charity to someone that doesnt deserve a friend like me. adios my non amigo.


Dude you are tripping, I think its funny how you say this about the hood and yet I gave you a whole fucking set up to use and lets not talk about how I got it back and the wear and tear you put on it! So open up a can of SHUT THE FUCK UP!!!!


----------



## supchaka (Sep 4, 2012)

Wow you must have really done something fucked up! He never had anything but the nicest things to say about you in my presence though and thats the truth!


----------



## wheels619 (Sep 4, 2012)

supchaka said:


> Wow you must have really done something fucked up! He never had anything but the nicest things to say about you in my presence though and thats the truth!


please mind ur own business and stay out of it becuz it doesnt involve u.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 4, 2012)

Enough everyone! PLEASE! This has gone way too far! Stop the madness


----------



## wheels619 (Sep 4, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Dude you are tripping, I think its funny how you say this about the hood and yet I gave you a whole fucking set up to use and lets not talk about how I got it back and the wear and tear you put on it! So open up a can of SHUT THE FUCK UP!!!!



last i heard from u it was just dirty from a spilled pot of coco i didnt notice when we were taking it down and rolling it up. did i tear any holes in it? did i fuck any zippers up? no. u never asked for anything in return becuz ur a kind person and i appreciate that? i thank u for letting me use it but i didnt have to do shit but give it back to u. and i already apologized for the dirt and shit. i gave u the hood becuz u needed it and we were friends. i ordered the thing specifically for u. and when it cost 1/8 my income it means a lot to me just to give it away as a gift. i fucking ate top romen for a god damn month for it. im not being a dick or causing drama but it was a lot for me.


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 4, 2012)

spark a bowl, relax come back fresh 

thats just a generalazation for life not telling anyone what to do

PEACE


----------



## wheels619 (Sep 4, 2012)

its squashed anyways. u guys are coming in late. lol.


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 4, 2012)

alls well that ends well

so i finally made my effing eerrrlllll lol ill shoot some pics after i get it all scrapped out of the pyrex


----------



## CHIEF PUFF PUFF (Sep 4, 2012)

Hey FM, hope you had a good Labor Day even if you had to work. The PLP looks so fat and purple Have you harvest it yet? Hope all is well.


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 4, 2012)

yaya finally  done with trim left over! (ran out of butane) woo ^NoR CaL's gettn fuckered up tonight lol


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 5, 2012)

That oil looks great NorCal!


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 5, 2012)

thanks man, i like it nice and strong haha. like to lighten the color up though. was kinda rushed as i havent had oil in hella days


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 5, 2012)

CHIEF PUFF PUFF said:


> Hey FM, hope you had a good Labor Day even if you had to work. The PLP looks so fat and purple Have you harvest it yet? Hope all is well.


My other girl in the house Chief Puff Puff!!!! I havent forgot about you. All is well and I hope everything is good for you. No I havent harvest the outdoor PLP prolly in a month! I will get you those PLPs soon.



^NoR*[email protected] said:


> View attachment 2321749View attachment 2321750View attachment 2321752
> 
> yaya finally  done with trim left over! (ran out of butane) woo ^NoR CaL's gettn fuckered up tonight lol


Holy shit bro, your tolerance is going to go to shit! Trust me when I say that! lol Oil looks delicious bro and that is a lot of it! How much trimm did you use? I think the older the trim is the darker the juice is. My sugar leaves were very fresh and it was light in color. Dont know why some are darker than others but it could be a strain or something else. I myself would like to know how to get it lighter in color as well but if it fucks you up, who cares what color it is.

Peace

FM


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 5, 2012)

Holy erl!

The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 5, 2012)

ya i know huh fm, ill keep my oil toking in check already been threw tolerance issuses first few batches. yup it old trim from last grow. and that erl is maybe 30oz trim? not sure.. last time i weighed shit out for exact measurements ande even weight out the oil n shit but nobody paid any particular attention, so wen the thought crossed my mind this time i said naaaahhhhhhhh.

so yea wen you wake up still drunk and have no idea wer you are, come to find out your in your own bed like damn wtf that was crazy

ya did that but was high lol woo one man tuesday parties lol


----------



## fumble (Sep 5, 2012)

That, my boys, is how my edibles are lol. If you eat them past like 10 at night you will have a weed-over.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 5, 2012)

T-Minus one hour till my Giants kick off their road to repeating as Superbowl Champs....They will be the shit out of the Cowgirls!!!

My edibles make me feel like I pop a few Vicodin!!!
Peace

FM


----------



## fumble (Sep 5, 2012)

Exactly - effing lopsided!


----------



## fumble (Sep 5, 2012)

In the one pic you can see the yellowing I was talking about. Ok, well hopefully they will recover and improve from here on out. I cleaned out the inside of the Bubba and underneath the WhiteFire, well as much as I could before the effing ants got on me. Little aphid ass sucking effers. Hate them bastards. The only thing I know of that keeps them away is clove oil. We make a paste with ground cloves and any kind of oil and rub it on the wire holding the hummingbird feeder. Ants actually run the other way. Anyway...I'm pretty sure it is week 3 or 4 of flower for the oh so pretty PLP. and 2 to 3 on the Vortex, Bubba and WhiteFire. The Medi's are both 5? I am terrible with time. You can see in the Medi on the left, the one I left in the smart pot, it is yellowing. The one I transferred to the ground is staying greener, with thicker buds. Hmmm...The Vortex is coming along nicely except for the same yellowing. She did have some mite trouble, but the azamax worked like a champ. The Bubba and WhiteFire are just massive. you can't really see it from the pics but in the yard it is effing cool. Seriously man, if the Got damn ants weren't down there, I would lay under my girls and smoke my new bubbler 

You can see in the bottom of the WhiteFire where had originally tied her arms apart and they split. That is what is left of the bandage - hey I'm a mom


----------



## fumble (Sep 5, 2012)

ps...sorry about your Giants man


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 6, 2012)

fumble said:


> ps...sorry about your Giants man


in hahaha sorry man one of my buddies is die hard fan so theres deffinatly broken tvs and an xbox controller threw the wall lmao

and fumble woohoo lookin good woman!! except those damn bugs, fuckers.. least you got a good offence goin uhoh giants lol haha


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 6, 2012)

check this out


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 6, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> T-Minus one hour till my Giants kick off their road to repeating as Superbowl Champs....They will be the shit out of the Cowgirls!!!
> 
> My edibles make me feel like I pop a few Vicodin!!!
> Peace
> ...


You Coiuldv'e. I was rooting for you guys. I keep forgetting you're from the east coast, i keep thinking you are a chargers fan.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 6, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> You Coiuldv'e. I was rooting for you guys. I keep forgetting you're from the east coast, i keep thinking you are a chargers fan.


I am a Charger fan cause we got Eli from the dumbass Chargers! lol We gave them Rivers who hasnt won shit and we got a 2 time Super Bowl Champion with Eli! lol

Fumble that PLP is a fucking monster!!!! The yellowing is ok, I would just give them a little more food. Maybe add a little "N" or Micro for the plant.

Nor Cal I like that Metal pic, wish it was KISS in it, then it would be Avi material for me! lol

Peace

FM


----------



## fumble (Sep 6, 2012)

Well now, my man would just tell me to pee on it lol. I have some GH micro stuff from last year. Should I just add some of that to the maxsea? I admit I have had these nutes  but have been being a nute snob and didn't want to use them *hoighty, oh so toighty lol*. 
I didn't like all the salty white shit they left on my smart pots last year, or in the hydro system. I found some that had spilled and turned into a crystallized mass and not like something I would want to be smoking. soooo...I will use it if I have to...I guess  just the micro, right? Like my new bubbler? Hopefully I wont fumble


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 6, 2012)

Whats the Maxsea have in it? You got the all purpose or the bloom one? that shit looks good either way! I just looked it up on line.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 6, 2012)

I think maxsea is liquid kelp. Fumble thats an awesome piece!


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 6, 2012)

those colors are cool looking like how some peices change color with use.

ehh sorry fm figured it was close enough, it was really funny at 3am this morning at work though lol


----------



## fumble (Sep 6, 2012)

I finished off the rest of my bucket of all purpose from last year to start this year. It got me through til they started to bloom then all I had was the M word lol. The Maxsea says to feed every 7 to 14 days, but I gave them a real good feeding when I got the bloom and a mild one yesterday. I will hold off for a couple of days. I did water over what I fed yesterday though. We'll see. I told youse, I don't know jack about shit lol. Ummmm....what's it got in it? sigh...good shit? Hold on a sec...it is Derived From:

Seaweed powder, blood meal. urea, ammonium phosphate, potassium nitrate, sulfate and muriate of potash, sodium molybdate, sodium borate, copper, iron, zinc, and manganese EDTA


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 6, 2012)

Thats some good shit there


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 7, 2012)

Fire OG packing it on...


MD Outdoor


The Egyptian Assassin


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Sep 7, 2012)

lookin gowd 
plants are behemouths 

that down stem has a hole in bottom or just slotted 
i like just slotted without open bottom 
open bottom makes to big a bubbles


----------



## fumble (Sep 7, 2012)

Looks awesome Em. That glass is so clean and sparkly too. I just want to reach into the computer and touch that MD!


----------



## fumble (Sep 8, 2012)

http://sacramento.craigslist.org/pet/3258476900.html



lolololololol.......Tell me boys...What do YOU see when you look at this? Keeping the dimensions in mind lol I see the best effing grow room/tent. It would fit nicely into an 8x8  or I could make a cover for it. If only I had a grand. If only haha hahaha story of my life.


----------



## supchaka (Sep 8, 2012)

What the heck are you gong to do with that


----------



## supchaka (Sep 8, 2012)

Here's my plp. Started beginning of July. She gets nutes once a week starting about 3 weeks ago. I'm happy with her size and think I'll start some next year around the same time, but maybe 6


----------



## Deuce&Reg (Sep 8, 2012)

lol ^


----------



## supchaka (Sep 8, 2012)

Lol my wife asked me a few days ago, hey what happened to this plant only being in the yard temporarily. I said yes, temporarily till it finishes in a couple months then I'll take it out


----------



## fumble (Sep 8, 2012)

that's a good one Chaka. She's looking real nice btw.


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 8, 2012)

da damn bro that fire is a fukin bush!!! that peice is bangin too it new? sure as hell looks it!

plp looks great chaka!!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 9, 2012)

Dwezelitsame said:


> lookin gowd
> plants are behemouths
> 
> that down stem has a hole in bottom or just slotted
> ...


Slotted D, its the only ones I use. So much better IMO


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 9, 2012)

fumble said:


> http://sacramento.craigslist.org/pet/3258476900.html
> 
> 
> 
> lolololololol.......Tell me boys...What do YOU see when you look at this? Keeping the dimensions in mind lol I see the best effing grow room/tent. It would fit nicely into an 8x8  or I could make a cover for it. If only I had a grand. If only haha hahaha story of my life.


I will drive up north to your house and lock your ass inside that if you buy it!!! You can make that same thing out of PVC for about 60.00!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 9, 2012)

supchaka said:


> Lol my wife asked me a few days ago, hey what happened to this plant only being in the yard temporarily. I said yes, temporarily till it finishes in a couple months then I'll take it out


You need to start some veggies in the yard and then you can add pot plants COVERT STYLE from wifey! 

I think today I am going to confess to my girl I am a full time pothead!!! She knows I smoke and grow but I dont think she realizes I been high about 90% of the time I spent with her. Should be interesting!


----------



## supchaka (Sep 9, 2012)

Yeah I was going to give her a hard time about it then figured she must have been kidding.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 9, 2012)

libi??????


----------



## fumble (Sep 9, 2012)

Well, if I could pull that rabbit out of my hat ($999) I'd be quite the magician! But Got damn! Yeah, I _know_ I can build it out of pvc, but I _want_ that! lol




F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I will drive up north to your house and lock your ass inside that if you buy it!!! You can make that same thing out of PVC for about 60.00!


----------



## fumble (Sep 9, 2012)

@ Chaka - I would just say, "Yeah, uh huh, okay hun." and do my thing anyway lol jk - sort of

@ Em - DO it...she already likes you. Words shouldn't change that 



F.M.I.L.Y said:


> You need to start some veggies in the yard and then you can add pot plants COVERT STYLE from wifey!
> 
> I think today I am going to confess to my girl I am a full time pothead!!! She knows I smoke and grow but I dont think she realizes I been high about 90% of the time I spent with her. Should be interesting!


----------



## supchaka (Sep 9, 2012)

Grow??? The shits gotta work it's a gold fuckin pill bro!


----------



## supchaka (Sep 9, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> You need to start some veggies in the yard and then you can add pot plants COVERT STYLE from wifey!
> 
> I think today I am going to confess to my girl I am a full time pothead!!! She knows I smoke and grow but I dont think she realizes I been high about 90% of the time I spent with her. Should be interesting!


Well if you count awake time it would be 100% I'm not sure how many sleepovers you've had but that doesn't count really


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 9, 2012)

Jacques Le' Coq Grande....Pre 98 x Cougar Male!!! Making F2s for sure!!!! This male has such a stink to him, I am happy!!


Group Shot


MD


PLP


----------



## fumble (Sep 9, 2012)

Just. Effing. Awesome! Those kolas are getting so fat and sticky man. It just takes my breath away. Love the name. Love it.


----------



## supchaka (Sep 9, 2012)

That's a damn nice looking male there! Looks like it was raised with the utmost love and care!


----------



## supchaka (Sep 9, 2012)

Or is it a hermie?! It looks like it has 2 stigmas on it! I know your blind ass wont be able to see it... Take that original pic and scale it up on your pc. I have seen males throw a hair or two in the past though. It's too "male" to be a hermie.


----------



## Deuce&Reg (Sep 9, 2012)

that scrog is still goin isnt it?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 9, 2012)

Man he looks healthy as hell. And the scrog looks great with those big ass cola's.


----------



## Deuce&Reg (Sep 10, 2012)

Good morning everyone! just a little update


heres my first DWC again. still lookin strong! had a lil nute burn from goin out of town and my PPMs shot up but are recovering nicely!!!



update on those monsters! they have been tied down(well one was, the other i just bent the branches to my liking) 




they are just eating everything im throwing at em!! i have to water or feed at least every other day if not everyday. 


have a great day!

deuces


----------



## fumble (Sep 10, 2012)

Looks awesome Dueces. I love when they start to bud like that. So pretty


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 10, 2012)

The SCRoG plant is dead!!!! No more SCRoG. I am upset about it but you live and learn!!!

Jacques Le Coq Grande is all male!!!! Even though it was raised by someone who idols Drag Queens! This dude's name says it all! lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 10, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> The SCRoG plant is dead!!!! No more SCRoG. I am upset about it but you live and learn!!!
> 
> Jacques Le Coq Grande is all male!!!! Even though it was raised by someone who idols Drag Queens! This dude's name says it all! lol


Wow man, how? was it in soil.


----------



## Deuce&Reg (Sep 10, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> The SCRoG plant is dead!!!! No more SCRoG. I am upset about it but you live and learn!!!
> 
> Jacques Le Coq Grande is all male!!!! Even though it was raised by someone who idols Drag Queens! This dude's name says it all! lol


Damn man sry to hear. thought it was gunna pull through for ya! always next year.


----------



## fumble (Sep 10, 2012)

I am very very sorry man. :'(


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 12, 2012)

I screwed up by trying to grow such a large plant in a small fabric pot with coco outdoor. Big time learning curve about outdoor compared to indoor. Plus it didnt help with about 3 weeks straight of over 100F weather, too much heat. At least my other outdoor plants are doing ok.


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 12, 2012)

outdo is so different man i hear ya. i tryed it kinda few months ago, my yard does not get enough sun as well as conceiled from crazy mexican neighbors.

sorry for your loss bro, but i know we see that as something to learn from. i cant wait to see some good outdo work for ya man, next year maybe? ima try to do some if i move. if i dont ima just have to step it up on my indo i suppose. still tryin to sell that hood n ballast.


----------



## fumble (Sep 15, 2012)

...look what my guy did for me 

We aren't done yet. We still need to go back to Lowe's and get some more clips to hold the 6 mil on. But it was easy peasy. Well - pretty much lol. We drove stakes into the ground and slid the 1 inch PVC down over top of that. In the center, he used 45's to bring it together (we tried to just 'bring em together' and broke a couple fittings lol), and the front and back corner are brought together with 3 way 90s? (not sure what they're called - a corner piece? lol) He put the horizontal cross pieces in for stability and once we got the cover on, it is hella sturdy. IT IS AWESOME!!!!!! Now for the one for the PLP and the Vortex, we only have 4 10 foot lengths of PVC left, so, we will be doing somewhat of a tipi design hehehe. That couldn't please me more. The Natives had it right after all


----------



## supchaka (Sep 15, 2012)

Any of your joints that have some pressure on them you can take a zip tie around those joints to give them a little strength. I would actually use hose clamps gently cranked down over the slip joints that might have stress. As the elements work their way on the PVC you don't want those pieces to crack and have your greenhouse come down on your babies. Just my .02


----------



## wheels619 (Sep 15, 2012)

pvc cement will hold them together fine. no need for more than that.the sun will do its damage no matter what u do to try to protect the pvc. it should easily last two years with the way its set up. u may need to replace the plastic over it once a year or so tho.


----------



## fumble (Sep 15, 2012)

thanks guys  He did use the PVC 2 step stuff on all the joints. We haven't quite finished with the 6 mil yet. I maxed out my Lowe's card and have to return a couple things so I can get these PVC clip things that - aw phuck it here's a pic





......so I will get a bunch more of those clips and 2 more 45s for the other 'tipi' (that's what I am going to call it


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 19, 2012)

PLP F1 Outdoor


Mamadude Finishing up


Double Bubble Clone Outdoor


PLP F2 Indoor Finishing up


----------



## fumble (Sep 19, 2012)

Wow Em! They are just beautiful! That PLP is fat and frosty as phuck. Double Bubble? What's this? I think I am in love with another girl dammit lol. And as always, MamaDude looking excellent, as is everything


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 19, 2012)

Niceeeeeeeeeee!! whats up fm? life good?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 19, 2012)

As always fm nice show!


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 19, 2012)

Plp f1 and f2's looking good.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Sep 19, 2012)

yo is dat double bubble doja by outlaw 




to post tomaz mr bill been a likle off my game 
to include sum salts for sts


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 19, 2012)

Dwezelitsame said:


> yo is dat double bubble doja by outlaw
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not really sure D, I can find out. All my friend told me was its called Double Bubble. I dont even know the lineage. Smells like a Skittle Factory but I am not a fan too much of purple buds. I been really busy bro, not sure if you went on your trip but I hope you had fun!

*** Thanks for all the kind words all***

Peace

FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 20, 2012)

Well I am making F2s of my Pre-98 x Cougar Kush. I hit my female 3 times in 3 consecutive days. I am going to hit her one more time and then that should be enough. I got to make sure I get these beans going. In past I have used model paint brushes to dust male pollen, not this time. I cut off male branches flicked away so the pollen coated the bud site. I am keeping my fingers crossed.

This male was a very stinky one, I was surprised how much this male plant smells.

Pre-98 x Cougar Male


Pre-98 x Cougar Female


----------



## supchaka (Sep 20, 2012)

He smelled more like bud than some plants I actually had in flower!


----------



## fumble (Sep 20, 2012)

That is going to be awesome Em! And that Double Bubble is making my heart skip a beat. Uh Uh Uh Uh Uh Uh Uh lolololol she is just so effing pretty.


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 21, 2012)

wow holy purple lol hahah looking dank as hell bro! love how that plp is finishing. i wish my romulan grew more like that. she gets kinda close just her branches ar so damn thin... maybe some heavy super croping? or a thick male hehehe

ight peace!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 22, 2012)

got some more pics coming. norcal, didnt forget about you bro, just really busy. 

Peace

FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 22, 2012)

PLP F2 Chopping, still got 2 more to chop.



1st Outdoor Grow finishing....
View attachment 2344587View attachment 2344588



Mamadude
View attachment 2344590



PLP F1



Double Bubble


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Sep 22, 2012)

lookin goud dere fm 

gona be sum fat jars


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 22, 2012)

Looks like you need a few extra hands up there


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 22, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Looks like you need a few extra hands up there


Come out here!!!


----------



## fumble (Sep 22, 2012)

Well Em, I tried to rep you, but it wouldn't let me  Your 1st outdoor is awesome! Everything is just beautiful, nothing but kolas. Mama is hella proud son! That F2 you have hanging there is hella fat.
My parents are coming over for dinner in a couple hours. Homemade chicken curry. First time they get to see my garden  Super excited


----------



## fumble (Sep 23, 2012)

Well dinner was AWESOME! I have the coolest parents in the world. I love them so much  My mom smokes like I do - like a chimney lol, so she was B-Blasted when they left. As we toured the garden she just kept going 'Oh!' 'wow!' 'this is amazing' How cool is that? We had yogurt tomato chicken curry, Basmati rice, and garlic green beans. My man gave my mom an OMFG (or 1/2 of one) for dessert, and I sent them home with a bag of goodies  I love my parents!


----------



## supchaka (Sep 23, 2012)

That praying mantis is wicked looking. Big n fat, like an old timer insect.


----------



## fumble (Sep 23, 2012)

Yeah, she was pissed at me. I moved her again from the agapanthus and was holding my hand above her head lol. She wanted to bite me


----------



## fumble (Sep 24, 2012)

This is the view from my little tipi lol. Just the top part of my tree hehehehe. I had to take 3 pics to get the whole thing!

True story: Was out watering the girls one morning and my elderly neighbor lady gets up on her ladder and pops her head up over the fence to say high. 'OOh, what kind of tree is that?' pointing to my PLP 'Well now Rita, that's a Marijuana tree.' lololololol Just couldn't help myself


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 24, 2012)

Amazing fumble as always! You are really rocking out that plant!


----------



## fumble (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks Em! I have noticed something on her...I completely lagged and didn't get my light blocker put up in time this year and I think that is why a couple arms on that side of her are fluffy and not nearly as big and dense as on the back? I have the light blocked now though. Like I told you, Big Worm. Can't leave it off completely lol


----------



## fumble (Sep 24, 2012)

12345678910






***hint front back front back lol


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 24, 2012)

Fumble she looks beautiful, you got a nice pheno there, it has way more pink/purple pistils than mine, plus she is looking frosty!!! Wait till the end, she will pack on some serious frost in the last 2 weeks. 

Quick update...

I am now re-loaded....PLP F2 Harvest Day 1 of Cure. These are only 3 plants, I still have the 2 below this to chop.


PLP F2 these are getting chopped tonight!!!


PLP F1


The Outdoor Gang


Mama Diesel....


This clone was supposed to be Fire OG, no way in hell is it that. This is a full blown Trainwreck, smells exactly like it and grows like a Trainwreck.


I got Hazeman's G13 x Hash Plant, MD x Cougars and DNA Pure Afghan


----------



## CHIEF PUFF PUFF (Sep 24, 2012)

Hey FM, you got those PLP trees looking great. How long are you letting the PLP cure before you test it out


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 25, 2012)

CHIEF PUFF PUFF said:


> Hey FM, you got those PLP trees looking great. How long are you letting the PLP cure before you test it out


Another great women in the growing world....hello ma'am! At least 4 weeks, I got a lot from my last harvest that will keep me good till this batch is fully cured. There is nothing better than fully cured bud!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## fumble (Sep 25, 2012)

As always Em...effing gorgeous! How's your hands feeling? lol I know mine are sore. For diff reason though - wrapping candy  mmmm smoked almond caramels and dark chocolates with almonds, orange, and cherry craisins. 

That is quite a nice store you have put up there. You should be set for a nice bit - lol, yeah uh huh right. I know you will blow through that like I would lol! If it's there, I'ma smokin it!

That FireOg/Trainwreck looks effing amazing! I haven't grown enough to know the difference, but it looks awesome. And of course the new babies look adorable  

I am loving how the purple is coming out on the leaves. I so hope mine does that too. I gave everything a good soak yesterday, so not going to water today. Let them get good and thirsty so they suck up all the nutes tomorrow ;p


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks fumble, i would love to try them candies one day, maybe I can make a surprise visit and go trick o treating at your door. lol

Ok here is another test I am doing. I am drowning my MD plant in Ice Water and in complete darkness. Lets see how this ends up. As she wickers out the water I just top her off with ice.

Mamadude


PLP


Outdoor Gang


Double Bubble


Peace 

FM


----------



## fumble (Sep 26, 2012)

Hey there! Oh, you'll try them  lol I will make a goody bag for youse. 
Now see, there you go, showing off my new girlfriend DB lol. She so pretty hehehe. Seriously though - gorgeous! I just want to reach out and touch her. 

I can't wait to see how that ice water drowning goes. Isn't it supposed to make it to where she just pumps goo out all over trying to save her ass?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 26, 2012)

I hope so...we shall see in a few days. I am giving her about 4 to 6 days in ice water and darkness.


----------



## fumble (Sep 26, 2012)

talk about a cold bitch! lol


----------



## Systema (Sep 26, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Here is my garden.
> 
> I am using T-5 for veg and all are in CoCo.
> Nutes: "X" Nutrient (Grow/Micro/Bloom)
> ...



How do you work with coco? Do you use 90% coco 10% perlite? 100% coco? What does you watering schedule look like?? What are you nutrient/watering schedule? Because i am working for the first time with coco right now and i have some MAJOR problem with it .. i really dont know if it's my coco quality or either my watering or my ph or my nutrients or my strains or my bucket ... everyone i talked about coco before was telling me good thing about it but i never tought it would be so hard to work with ....


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 26, 2012)

MD is a very cold bitch. I can now say I grew MD in every possible way there is to grow a plant. Indoor, outdoor, soil, coco, and hydro and she continues to strive in all those growing methods. Hands down my best and favorite strain. Thank you Mom, I love you and miss you every single day!!!

Peace

FM


----------



## fumble (Sep 26, 2012)

That just made me smile


----------



## supchaka (Sep 26, 2012)

When I dropped that plant off the other day you were trying to push your weed on me again, that I respectfully declined. It's nice being well stocked isn't it?


----------



## fumble (Sep 26, 2012)

Nice guy isn't he?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 26, 2012)

Systema said:


> How do you work with coco? Do you use 90% coco 10% perlite? 100% coco? What does you watering schedule look like?? What are you nutrient/watering schedule? Because i am working for the first time with coco right now and i have some MAJOR problem with it .. i really dont know if it's my coco quality or either my watering or my ph or my nutrients or my strains or my bucket ... everyone i talked about coco before was telling me good thing about it but i never tought it would be so hard to work with ....


Usually what I do is rinse the shit out of the coco before using it. I use about 70% CoCo and 30% Perlite, I like good drainage cause I make it rain when I water. I ph plain tap water to 5.8 and give it a little flush and then I feed with nutes and pH between 5.8 -6.2. You have to be careful with CoCo because they get salt build ups very easily. Growing with CoCo IMO is nice but it has its flaws like everything else. CoCo dont have buffers in them like soil so you have to know how to feed your plant. CoCo also doesnt retain nutes like soil. Growth is vigorous in CoCo and thats what I like. All this info is just from what I have learned from growing in CoCo. Waterings will be more frequent in CoCo too.

Let me put it to you like this, I wont be growing in CoCo no more. I am sticking to soil now. I have grown in soil, hydro and coco; soil is my preferred way now. Just cant beat the taste of bud coming out of soil. Hope that helps.

Peace

FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 26, 2012)

supchaka said:


> When I dropped that plant off the other day you were trying to push your weed on me again, that I respectfully declined. It's nice being well stocked isn't it?


One day I am going to put you in a weed coma!!!! I am off to Wally world to get more mason jars for my 2 other PLP F2s and now MD.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 26, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> The SCRoG plant is dead!!!! No more SCRoG. I am upset about it but you live and learn!!!
> 
> Jacques Le Coq Grande is all male!!!! Even though it was raised by someone who idols Drag Queens! This dude's name says it all! lol


Been away for a while. Sorry to hear she died! 
My plants are doing terrible after the move with bugs and miticide damage.


----------



## fumble (Sep 27, 2012)

Sorry to hear that bassman...you are in my area, let me know if I can be of any help 




bassman999 said:


> Been away for a while. Sorry to hear she died!
> My plants are doing terrible after the move with bugs and miticide damage.


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 27, 2012)

whoa ice water? interesting.. doesnt make sence to me but not much does so good luck with that bro! i would love to see them sweat gooey THC resins


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Sep 27, 2012)

just popping in to say hello. hope everyone is doing well. been on vacation in NYC and Boston for about 3 weeks now. was supposed to be 2 weeks but who can give up all this when it's raining everyday in Costa Rica...


Mikey let's me take out the exotics. left the GoPro cameras in Costa Rica. just bought 2 more online. when they arrive i'm gonna strap 1 to the seat aimed at the odometer and another to the dash. then i'll make another video and post it. the Ferrari is a beast but he's got a Porsche Turbo that has been dyno'd out to 680hp. that is gonna be a blast. 
 

 


Mom's house...will always be home



NYC...every other city in the world is just playing second fiddle.


----------



## Brother Numsi (Sep 27, 2012)

Glad you are having fun, Scoob. Who's watching the store?


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Sep 27, 2012)

I have 2 fulltime employees at my house. Maintenance and gardening. One of them has keys to everything and has been learning from me for a few years. He's watching some girls in veg and the moms...real simple. Then i'm giving him a shot with 5 plants in flower on half the room. See how he does.


----------



## Brother Numsi (Sep 27, 2012)

That's a plan!!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 28, 2012)

I used to work in Brooklyn Scoob, nice wheels and I always enjoy the pics you share with us. How is the grow?

@Bass, nice to see you bro, I have been crazy busy with work.. Sasha was a very strong trooper, just wasnt the right conditions for her. Weather was way to hot here. I still have some nice outdoor plants that are finishing well. I am going to post some pics later on today.

@Norcal, I dont know what the ice water will do either, I just like trying different crazy ideas. I poured boiling water down a plant on my last harvest. That didnt do nothing, but I figured I try it.

I finally finished chopping last 2 PLP F2s. Looks to be a nice yield.


Peace

FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 28, 2012)

PLP F2s last two plants..All done with the F2s


PLP F1 Outdoor. Just about done.


----------



## supchaka (Sep 28, 2012)

My plp is starting to yellow. I'm thinking 2-3 weeks for mine. Just a wild guess though, could be longer! I'm going to give it one more shot of nutes though.


----------



## fumble (Sep 28, 2012)

OMG! EM those look amazing! You have sore hands I'm sure. I bet your house smells goooood. Man, that PLP is just so effing pretty. Awesome bro.


----------



## wheels619 (Sep 28, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> just popping in to say hello. hope everyone is doing well. been on vacation in NYC and Boston for about 3 weeks now. was supposed to be 2 weeks but who can give up all this when it's raining everyday in Costa Rica...
> 
> 
> Mikey let's me take out the exotics. left the GoPro cameras in Costa Rica. just bought 2 more online. when they arrive i'm gonna strap 1 to the seat aimed at the odometer and another to the dash. then i'll make another video and post it. the Ferrari is a beast but he's got a Porsche Turbo that has been dyno'd out to 680hp. that is gonna be a blast.
> ...


my wheels are better.


----------



## Systema (Sep 28, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Usually what I do is rinse the shit out of the coco before using it. I use about 70% CoCo and 30% Perlite, I like good drainage cause I make it rain when I water. I ph plain tap water to 5.8 and give it a little flush and then I feed with nutes and pH between 5.8 -6.2. You have to be careful with CoCo because they get salt build ups very easily. Growing with CoCo IMO is nice but it has its flaws like everything else. CoCo dont have buffers in them like soil so you have to know how to feed your plant. CoCo also doesnt retain nutes like soil. Growth is vigorous in CoCo and thats what I like. All this info is just from what I have learned from growing in CoCo. Waterings will be more frequent in CoCo too.
> 
> Let me put it to you like this, I wont be growing in CoCo no more. I am sticking to soil now. I have grown in soil, hydro and coco; soil is my preferred way now. Just cant beat the taste of bud coming out of soil. Hope that helps.
> 
> ...



Yuuup , Thanks a lot FM! 

Have a good one budd


----------



## CHIEF PUFF PUFF (Sep 28, 2012)

*Hey FM, that's a interesting technique with the ice. Now you know your girl has to try this technique when you complete your test and report the results I love the taste and smoothness of my smoke when I drown my plants. Putting the plant in darkness will free up some much need space in my tent. What does the ice do? Your grow is inspiring both the inside and outside plants.*

*You are right about your Mamadude strain, it's one of my favorite*


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 29, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> my wheels are better.


You need to put some 20" rims on your wheels with some hydraulics too. That would be a pimp wheelchair bro!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 29, 2012)

PLP F1
View attachment 2354470View attachment 2354471


Double Bubble got seeds almost bursting out! Cant wait to run these when ready!!!
View attachment 2354472

MD in Veg, this will eventually be a complete SCRoG in my 2x4 in about a month or so.


Little seedlings are going into 2 gallon root pouches that I just got and going outside.



MD Ice Water Drowning. Not sure if its doing anything but she sure looks frosty as fuck.


Im off work today so I am chilllllllllllllllllllllllin

Peace

FM


----------



## fumble (Sep 29, 2012)

Awesome man! That PLP f1 is just beautiful and frosty all over. I can't wait til my leaves turn purple like that. My new girlfriend is looking just so pretty in pink I can't wait to see that MD scrog filled out with fat buds. Honestly, I like even just seeing if filled out with new growth lol. It's all pretty to me. But - I've heard that diamonds _are_ a girl's best friend 

Here are a couple shot's of the babies. I drowned the first round - my bad  little piggy po po protecting and serving lol...my son made him in like 7th or 8th grade, and yes it is a pig with a police cap full sarcastic pun intended by him. I think he would like


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 30, 2012)

Yesterday's Front Cover article....FUCK!!!


PLP F2 Harvest....


----------



## fumble (Sep 30, 2012)

mmmm...breakfast


----------



## supchaka (Sep 30, 2012)

I was over there yesterday and Emily was yet again pushing weed on me, lol I declined. I don't need any, got plenty of my own. So when I'm driving home later I look over and what is there in my passenger seat? A jar of bud... Silly what if I got pulled over and didn't even know that was there. Thanks though man!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 30, 2012)

supchaka said:


> I was over there yesterday and Emily was yet again pushing weed on me, lol I declined. I don't need any, got plenty of my own. So when I'm driving home later I look over and what is there in my passenger seat? A jar of bud... Silly what if I got pulled over and didn't even know that was there. Thanks though man!


No worries, I got plenty to spread, especially for my good friends! If fumble was here, I give her 2 jars! lol


----------



## SFguy (Sep 30, 2012)

taking donations taking donations.. lmfao.... you pulld a nice haul and they reallly look good i love the purple/yellow hues they have


----------



## wheels619 (Sep 30, 2012)

SFguy said:


> taking donations taking donations.. lmfao.... you pulld a nice haul and they reallly look good i love the purple/yellow hues they have


i agree 100%


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 30, 2012)

I threw all my sick and wounded outside 3 days ago. I wonder if they can fully flower? Most are fully mature.


----------



## fumble (Sep 30, 2012)

Hey there bassman...I can give you a few of the babies if that helps?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 1, 2012)

Bass you need to run a PLP bro, trust me....I am sure they will be fine outside not sure how cold it gets by you at night but here it isnt too cold. I am worried about a month from now when I stick a shit load of small plants out there. Taking big chance but why not.

Peace

FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 1, 2012)

Well here is my very 1st Outdoor Finished plant, Mamadude. Has to be Mamadude cause she is the 1st plant I ever grew. I am dedicating this plant to my Mom. Forever Mom I Love You!!!




She is getting chopped now, not sure if the darkness and ice did anything but I will see once she is fully cured. A little surprise for me Green Team, I hit her with the Pre98 x Cougar Male. Should be a nice cross cause this Mamadude is a Sour D pheno!!!

Peace

F.M.I.L.Y


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;08h0IVs4RKQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08h0IVs4RKQ&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 1, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Well here is my very 1st Outdoor Finished plant, Mamadude. Has to be Mamadude cause she is the 1st plant I ever grew. I am dedicating this plant to my Mom. Forever Mom I Love You!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2356411View attachment 2356412View attachment 2356415View attachment 2356416View attachment 2356414View attachment 2356417View attachment 2356419View attachment 2356418
> ...


Congrates on the outdoor FM 

dam nice


----------



## Deuce&Reg (Oct 1, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> [video=youtube;08h0IVs4RKQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08h0IVs4RKQ&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


i think he missed a spot shaving his head.lol


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 2, 2012)

fumble said:


> Hey there bassman...I can give you a few of the babies if that helps?


You have extra babies? What strain would that be? 


F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Bass you need to run a PLP bro, trust me....I am sure they will be fine outside not sure how cold it gets by you at night but here it isnt too cold. I am worried about a month from now when I stick a shit load of small plants out there. Taking big chance but why not.
> 
> Peace
> 
> FM


I had no choice but to put em out. I cant wait forever to see them back to health paying the light bill and then they die....If they do good outside it will be a bonus now and not a necessity, thats how I look at it. I paid out the ass for the emergency clones I tell ya though!


----------



## fumble (Oct 2, 2012)

**I guess you will have to go back a page to see the pics** DOH!

Here Bass...Little Piggy Po Po is guarding them. The ones in the smart pot are mostly Bubbas, but if you look closely, to the right of the occifer, there is a pretty little Katy. Would you like the whole pot? Minus Piggy of course lol



fumble said:


> Awesome man! That PLP f1 is just beautiful and frosty all over. I can't wait til my leaves turn purple like that. My new girlfriend is looking just so pretty in pink I can't wait to see that MD scrog filled out with fat buds. Honestly, I like even just seeing if filled out with new growth lol. It's all pretty to me. But - I've heard that diamonds _are_ a girl's best friend
> 
> Here are a couple shot's of the babies. I drowned the first round - my bad  little piggy po po protecting and serving lol...my son made him in like 7th or 8th grade, and yes it is a pig with a police cap full sarcastic pun intended by him. I think he would like


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 2, 2012)

fumble said:


> **I guess you will have to go back a page to see the pics** DOH!
> 
> Here Bass...Little Piggy Po Po is guarding them. The ones in the smart pot are mostly Bubbas, but if you look closely, to the right of the occifer, there is a pretty little Katy. Would you like the whole pot? Minus Piggy of course lol


I dont know if you live close to me or not...?


----------



## fumble (Oct 2, 2012)

You're in South Sac right?


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 2, 2012)

fumble said:


> You're in South Sac right?


Yeah, you are local to me then?


----------



## fumble (Oct 2, 2012)

Yeah...pm you in a few k?


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 2, 2012)

ok, didnt realize Sac was full of RIU'ers?


----------



## fumble (Oct 2, 2012)

I see RIUers


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 2, 2012)

fumble said:


> I see RIUers


I know 3 other ppl from RIU that are in Sac, and I have met 2 of them


----------



## fumble (Oct 2, 2012)

Yeah, I've met a couple myself  We all COOOOOL


----------



## SFguy (Oct 2, 2012)

too bad i didnt know you guys when i lived in rancho over off bradshaw and lincoln village.. woot woot we coulda been partyin it up maybe ill move back to the city some day, i had sooooo much fun in sacramento.. adn alot of craziness too


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 2, 2012)

SFguy said:


> too bad i didnt know you guys when i lived in rancho over off bradshaw and lincoln village.. woot woot we coulda been partyin it up maybe ill move back to the city some day, i had sooooo much fun in sacramento.. adn alot of craziness too


I think Sac sux, but I dont get out anymore anyway. The Bay was where we went to kick in the past though.


----------



## fumble (Oct 3, 2012)

I kick it in my back yard lol. I got Big Worm out front


----------



## fumble (Oct 3, 2012)

We were getting total lockout from this shit. I don't know what it is, but it is straight from hell. It invades everything and wrapped around the girl's roots. The man was out there all day breaking it free. So now I know why all the yellowing and even curling now of the leaves. Even after hella water she looked thirsty. That damn shit was sucking it all up. So now the Vortex and PLP should start fattening up nicely now that they can get some damn nutes.

Here is a pic Em...How close do you think?


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Oct 3, 2012)

nice work keep it up bro


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Oct 4, 2012)

that karma dude is nuts bro! good job 


i like the middle finger pic the best, fumble. damn looks like the cat grass that I'm groin in my room yours seems much more menacing


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 6, 2012)

She is looking good fumble, how are her trichs looking? Do you have a scope? If not you can always take a close up pic and crop it to blow it up and see the trichs. I would say she needs a few more days, can you flush her or have you?


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Oct 6, 2012)

fumble said:


> We were getting total lockout from this shit. I don't know what it is, but it is straight from hell. It invades everything and wrapped around the girl's roots. The man was out there all day breaking it free. So now I know why all the yellowing and even curling now of the leaves. Even after hella water she looked thirsty. That damn shit was sucking it all up. So now the Vortex and PLP should start fattening up nicely now that they can get some damn nutes.
> 
> Here is a pic Em...How close do you think?




Bermuda grass. That shit is hell to keep under control. It will grow on top of a rock.


----------



## supchaka (Oct 9, 2012)

Watching Emily smoke is always a feat to behold. He smoked like 3-4 bong loads 1 with dry ice hash on top, the other with qwiso. Then he smoked a dry bowl of just straight hash. Then proceeded to walk out the door none the worse for wear! God I wish I could do that and at the same time happy that I can't!


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 10, 2012)

supchaka said:


> Watching Emily smoke is always a feat to behold. He smoked like 3-4 bong loads 1 with dry ice hash on top, the other with qwiso. Then he smoked a dry bowl of just straight hash. Then proceeded to walk out the door none the worse for wear! God I wish I could do that and at the same time happy that I can't!


I like my tolerance lower since I dont need an 1/8 or a 1/4 a day. If I did I wouldnt have enough.


----------



## supchaka (Oct 10, 2012)

Where's the pics slacker ?!


----------



## fumble (Oct 10, 2012)

yeah...what Chaka said...


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 10, 2012)

supchaka said:


> Where's the pics slacker ?!


a pic of each strain, but I forgot the Gods Gift.
1; all of em
2; 707 HB
3; C99
4; Purple Kush
5; Purple AK47


----------



## fumble (Oct 10, 2012)

You know you two made my day yesterday. Hella nice of youse


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 10, 2012)

Made a lil ghetto clone area in the garage. I wanna keep street clones quarantined till they are bug free.
I found mites in my clones...so I tried the Azatrol/Azamax I just got. 1st time so we shall see if it works.

Used a 4ft 2 bulb T8 some scrap mylar and a crappy diy shelf on garage wall.


----------



## wheels619 (Oct 10, 2012)

i think ive decided on a few hydrofarms in a 4x8 tent. has anyone ever used them before?


----------



## wheels619 (Oct 10, 2012)

i mean waterfarms from hydrofarm. lmao.


----------



## Shwagbag (Oct 23, 2012)

FM you around? I'm going to need your help soon!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 24, 2012)

Shwagbag said:


> FM you around? I'm going to need your help soon!


Always sir shwag-a-lot!!!!

@bass, very nice pics bro! 

I will be posting a shit ton of pics shortly in the future. I been slacking big time but really busy chopping and working. I got about 34 seedlings, 4 clones and a mother plant MD. 

Peace

FM


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 24, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Always sir shwag-a-lot!!!!
> 
> @bass, very nice pics bro!
> 
> ...


Thanx, Ill put up some new ones to show the clones growth.
I scrapped the clone area in the garage since the T-12 lights are so weak, and put them in my coat closet with some T-5s


----------



## Shwagbag (Oct 24, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Always sir shwag-a-lot!!!!
> 
> @bass, very nice pics bro!
> 
> ...


I'm going to need your help identifying a plant when I initiate flower. Its either Stank Ape or Gorilla Grape? lol


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 24, 2012)

Heres the clones now, still in cups though till I make a space for them.


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Oct 29, 2012)

cant wait for the pics bro!! i got bout a week till harvest myself!


----------



## fumble (Nov 4, 2012)

Hey Em...what are these and what can I sell them for?

Thinking maybe reservoirs? I think they are like 2x4 but 2 of them are slightly smaller. Then I have 2 great big like 5 x 5 ones. They just need scrubbed up some. What do you think I can get for them?


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 4, 2012)

fumble said:


> Hey Em...what are these and what can I sell them for?
> 
> Thinking maybe reservoirs? I think they are like 2x4 but 2 of them are slightly smaller. Then I have 2 great big like 5 x 5 ones. They just need scrubbed up some. What do you think I can get for them?


Those are Home Depot cement mixing tubs, quite often used for a res or for flood and drain setups.

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1v/R-202086174/h_d2/ProductDisplay?catalogId=10053&langId=-1&keyword=cement+mixing+tub&storeId=10051#.UJaq0YZ9wk5


----------



## wheels619 (Nov 4, 2012)

fumble said:


> Hey Em...what are these and what can I sell them for?
> 
> Thinking maybe reservoirs? I think they are like 2x4 but 2 of them are slightly smaller. Then I have 2 great big like 5 x 5 ones. They just need scrubbed up some. What do you think I can get for them?


the big ones are 25 new at home depot and the smaller ones are like 15. i have a few of them. cut a few holes in them put bulk head fittings built of thesmall 2x2 frames for them and used them as drain to waste. but they can be pretty handy. they are acctually cement mixing tubs. pretty crafty. lol.


----------



## wheels619 (Nov 4, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Those are Home Depot cement mixing tubs, quite often used for a res or for flood and drain setups.
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1v/R-202086174/h_d2/ProductDisplay?catalogId=10053&langId=-1&keyword=cement+mixing+tub&storeId=10051#.UJaq0YZ9wk5


thats the price for the smaller ones.


----------



## wheels619 (Nov 4, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> thats the price for the smaller ones.


wait maybe my home depot just ripped me off... lol. either that or im high and didnt do the dimensions right in my head when comparing mine. but it could be both.


----------



## nick88 (Nov 4, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Those are Home Depot cement mixing tubs, quite often used for a res or for flood and drain setups.
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1v/R-202086174/h_d2/ProductDisplay?catalogId=10053&langId=-1&keyword=cement+mixing+tub&storeId=10051#.UJaq0YZ9wk5


Thats all i use .. Hell of a lot cheaper than those over priced hydro store trays.
That's when i was 1st setting up a perpetual. The 1s here are $11 for the 3x4 trays, and $6 for the 2x3 trays.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 4, 2012)

nick88 said:


> Thats all i use .. Hell of a lot cheaper than those over priced hydro store trays.
> That's when i was 1st setting up a perpetual. The 1s here are $11 for the 3x4 trays, and $6 for the 2x3 trays.


I love the setup you got going on there!
Can you explain how all those different things work?


----------



## fumble (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks guys  I guess we did a right fine job stumbling upon that abandoned grow house  My parents are looking at buying a home lol. This place was set UP at one time. These tubs were in the garage under a bunch of clothes. Yea! With everything having to go indoors now anyway *picture me grumbling and throwing a complete fit here* I guess I wont sell them.


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Nov 4, 2012)

Sup FM how gos it dude? 


bassman999 what strain is that in your pic and is it urs?


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 4, 2012)

^NoR*[email protected] said:


> Sup FM how gos it dude?
> 
> 
> bassman999 what strain is that in your pic and is it urs?


The strain in the pic is DJ Shorts Grape Krush, and yeah it is mine.


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Nov 5, 2012)

some fatties lol they look bomb!


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 5, 2012)

^NoR*[email protected] said:


> some fatties lol they look bomb!


Thanx, one of my favorite strains.
It has about all in one...color, smell, taste, dense buds, better than avg yield, easy to grow, long shelf lift, and a nice high.


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Nov 6, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Thanx, one of my favorite strains.
> It has about all in one...color, smell, taste, dense buds, better than avg yield, easy to grow, long shelf lift, and a nice high.


nice dude! i got my fav rt now, but i doesnt cover as many categories as you haha. but it is realy bomb, and its the original so i have tons of room for improvement with breeding an what not haha. 
my buddy got me seeds from some bomb strains to include my krypto in which i have 3 seeds but am hopping for male to cross first with my rom.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 6, 2012)

^NoR*[email protected] said:


> nice dude! i got my fav rt now, but i doesnt cover as many categories as you haha. but it is realy bomb, and its the original so i have tons of room for improvement with breeding an what not haha.
> my buddy got me seeds from some bomb strains to include my krypto in which i have 3 seeds but am hopping for male to cross first with my rom.


I have a Kryptonite clone outside flowering.
It isnt doing much though. 
I woulda been a great plant had I not put her outside while she was recovering from overdose of pesticide and straight into flowering in October.

Here is a bud from my GK


----------



## fumble (Nov 6, 2012)

Nice. Tight and full of pretty colors


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Nov 7, 2012)

@bass looks to be some killer hash, have you made any with it yet? Sorry all for not being around much, just dealing with work and other things. I am going to let my son tattoo me, there is a girl I work with who is a tattoo artist and she is game about it. I cant wait.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 7, 2012)

I still have plans for the hash, been so busy though.
I made several bricks of ice Ill break up for the ica water hash. Might be any day that Ill make it.
That bud doesnt make much trim. It has low leaf to flower ratio, and even the popcorn nugs are good enough to keep for the most part, but I do have a lil bit.


I suppose every bud from the same plant could be different, but one day I smoked a bowl of this bud and it sent me a _*crazy *_body ride! It was too much for me, but next time I smoked it wasnt the same and I kinda missed it. I guess I am weird lol?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 7, 2012)

glad your up f.m.


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Nov 7, 2012)

how old is your son FM?

bassman thats some good lookin shit there frosty as fuck n looks hella dense


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 7, 2012)

^NoR*[email protected] said:


> how old is your son FM?
> 
> bassman thats some good lookin shit there frosty as fuck n looks hella dense


Thanx I wish everyone could share strains easily.
I would love to trade cuts with others that are local to me.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Nov 7, 2012)

12 years old norcal


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Nov 7, 2012)

PLP Outdoor F1


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Nov 7, 2012)

Sasha


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 7, 2012)

FM the PLP looks like a fat-ass cactus!!
Man those are nice branches full of bud!!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Nov 7, 2012)

More Sasha pics....



Trainwreck Outdoor....




I was told by someone I dont know shit about growing, you know who you are..... After seeing this and seeing what Karma did to you, I would have to say, Karma is a MOTHER FUCKER!!!!

Peace

FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Nov 7, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> glad your up f.m.


Danks T, I am TRYNA....Hope all is well with you bro!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Nov 7, 2012)

Here is where I am at right now....

MD before



MD now...I am flipping her next week.


----------



## fumble (Nov 8, 2012)

Right. The. Fuck. ONNNNN! Everything looks fucking awesome Em  I am sooo loving my PLP it smells like grapefruity cat pee lol. And skunky on my tongue! OH MY. 

Sasha....sigh...I'm in love - still - lol. And that Trainwreck looks amazing too. I have someone trying to tell me that my pre98 Bubba is Trainwreck - is that possible?

MD - Looking beautiful as ever. You know she is proud of you


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Nov 8, 2012)

bassman whats local? i like to share strains and bud!!!!!!!!!



wowsers FM awesome ladies!!!! bassmans right PLP does look like a huge cacyus lol damn after seein all thos pics guess you realy dont know shit bout growin huh bwahahahahahaha!!!! u master grower in my book dude!!! that is one MD scroged? that is crazy as fun


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 8, 2012)

^NoR*[email protected] said:


> bassman whats local? i like to share strains and bud!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> wowsers FM awesome ladies!!!! bassmans right PLP does look like a huge cacyus lol damn after seein all thos pics guess you realy dont know shit bout growin huh bwahahahahahaha!!!! u master grower in my book dude!!! that is one MD scroged? that is crazy as fun


I am in Sac


----------



## fumble (Nov 8, 2012)

Same as me NorCal lol


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Nov 9, 2012)

Word? well thats not too bad, i go up there mondays sometimes!!


----------



## fumble (Nov 9, 2012)

Mondays = Fundays


----------



## CHIEF PUFF PUFF (Nov 11, 2012)

Man FM, you got your grow on lock! All your plants look great. Oh what big ass colas you have


----------



## fumble (Nov 11, 2012)

Happy Veterans Day Em!!!!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks....It sucked I had to work on Veterans Day but after doing 20 years in the service, I am used to it.

Peace

FM or EM


----------



## TheNaturalist (Nov 15, 2012)

​


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Nov 22, 2012)

*Happy Thanksgiving all!!!

Mamadude SCRoG, Flowering nicely under a 400.*


----------



## supchaka (Nov 22, 2012)

The screen is looking well done!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 23, 2012)

Killin it again fm outstanding!


----------



## Shwagbag (Nov 23, 2012)

Beauty man! Such a lovely scrog! What size container did you go with for this one? Happy Thanksgiving bro.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Nov 24, 2012)

Thanks HR and Shwag, Happy Thanksgiving to all.I got my lady in a Milk Crate, its a 2ft x 4ft tent with a 400 watt HPS. Trying to maximize my space. She seems to love being abused with a ton of Sup Cropin. Here are some picsMamaDude

MD SCRoG


Here she is getting pinched, maintaining a perfect canopy


Here are clones of her flowering outside in the cold nights. They were frozen one day last week. Just trying to see how far I can flowering outdoors. 



These are some seeds I put outdoors and 2 clones. DNA's Pure Afghan, Northern Lights x Big Bud, Hazeman Seeds G13 x Hash Plant and MD x Cougar Kush.


Thats all I am growing at this moment.

Peace

FM


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 24, 2012)

damn fm she's freaking huge .


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 24, 2012)

Fm she looks great!!
I have some flowering OD as well...guess i am crazy, but I wanna keep em since they recovered.
I replaced them with the Tahoes, and figured they were gonna die, now, what to do with em???


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Nov 24, 2012)

Thanks T, I just hope the 400 watt will produce enough since there wont be much penetration.

Bass, I think we are both crazy but why not grow outside with free light. If I know its going to hit in the low 40s I will bring them inside my garage where its a little warmer. Those I got outdoor are straight seed to flowering outdoors. I am impressed so far but its only going to get colder as the days pass. Right now its hot outside, 83F, this weather is insane!!!!

PeaceFM


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 24, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Thanks T, I just hope the 400 watt will produce enough since there wont be much penetration.
> 
> Bass, I think we are both crazy but why not grow outside with free light. If I know its going to hit in the low 40s I will bring them inside my garage where its a little warmer. Those I got outdoor are straight seed to flowering outdoors. I am impressed so far but its only going to get colder as the days pass. Right now its hot outside, 83F, this weather is insane!!!!
> 
> PeaceFM


Mine went out when I got new clones.

I have other stuff in the garage, and am afraid of mopre mites, so they stay out even in the chilly/rainy nights.
I have them against the house though, so they stay almost entirely dry except for the frost of night.


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Nov 25, 2012)

wow FM that scrog is text book perfect!!! awesome dude, awesome.


----------



## supchaka (Nov 28, 2012)

Heres my MD. Dont know how long in flower


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Nov 28, 2012)

She looks fabulous!!!! She takes at least 9 weeks.


----------



## Shwagbag (Nov 28, 2012)

One of the ladies I need your help with is coming along now. I will get some pics of of her next week and hopefully you can identify her lol. She smells like grapefruit!


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 28, 2012)

Shwagbag said:


> One of the ladies I need your help with is coming along now. I will get some pics of of her next week and hopefully you can identify her lol. She smells like grapefruit!


I have had some fruity strains, but not grapefruit yet, sounds good!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Nov 28, 2012)

Sounds like a Skunky Monkey or PLP Shwag!!!I got some hash pics coming here shortly.....


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Nov 28, 2012)

Dry Ice Extraction....


BHO Extractions...



I also have Bubble that I need to take pics of....My tolerance is out the door.

Peace

FM


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 28, 2012)

Fing hell fm....! Some mind crippling shit right there lol


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks HR but its also crippling my tolerance!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 28, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Thanks HR but its also crippling my tolerance!


Fuck if i was smokin that my T would be fuct up to


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Nov 28, 2012)

Sasha Bubble Hash, this is my favorite of all, so much taste.....I have 3 different microns pictured. They are all good!




I am waiting to smoke out Chaka with some bubble!!!!

Peace

FM


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 28, 2012)

Some stupendous looking extracts there FM!!


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Nov 28, 2012)

Fuck FM i gotta get a book now to look up more ways to say HOLY FUCKING SHIT THAT LOOKS OUT-FUCKING-STANDING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

wow dude this grasshopper has much to learn lol  but damn shit looks above medicinal quality... God Quality perhaps hehe

Peace


----------



## Shwagbag (Nov 28, 2012)

I knew it was grape ape or skunky monkey. Thanks for the info, i' still get some pictures up soon! Great piles of hash dude holy white lol.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Nov 29, 2012)

My Monsterbitch's stretching is just about done now. I am also done Sup'Crop'n her. Now its time for her to make some magic...LOL



Thanks for all the nice words all, much appreciated!!!!

Peace

FM


----------



## fumble (Nov 29, 2012)

truly beautiful


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 29, 2012)

haha, from mamadude to monster bitch. its gonna be nice to see in flower. does she stretch?


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 29, 2012)

how much soil does that crate hold?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Nov 29, 2012)

@ T, yes she stretches quite a bit, thats why I wanted to SCRoG her....I been super cropping the shit out of her everyday for about 2 weeks into [email protected], I am not 100% sure but I would guesstimate it is equivalent to a 15 gallon pot give or take. Work like a charm though, kind of like a smart pot.


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 29, 2012)

its awesome! i was gonna load a crate also.


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Dec 2, 2012)

That is one great looking plant M8.

Peace

Asmallvoice


----------



## wheels619 (Dec 3, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/48-x48-x84-MYLAR-HYDROPONICS-GROW-TENT-ROOM-4X4X7-CLONE-T006-/290739517364?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43b16cf7b4


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 3, 2012)

hey fm, do you know the genetics on skunky monkey and sasha?


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 3, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> hey fm, do you know the genetics on skunky monkey and sasha?


skunky monkey...early skunk x jack herer (p) x gorilla grape (m)


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 4, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> hey fm, do you know the genetics on skunky monkey and sasha?


Sasha is Early Skunk x Jack Herer
Skunky Monkey is (Early Skunk x Jack Herer) x Gorilla Grape
Purple Le Pew aka PLP is Power Skunk x Royal Pure Kush
Stank Ape is (Power Skunk x Royal Pure Kush) x Gorilla Grape

Any recommendations for names of these strains....
Pre98 x Cougar Kush
Pre98 x (Early Skunk x Jack Herer)
Pre98 x Trainwreck
Pre98 x Double Bubble
Mamadude x Cougar Kush

I will be posting some pics very soon of my winter outdoor grow which is still alive. Lol

Peace All and wheels thanks for the link

FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 4, 2012)

Here is my Winter Outdoor Clone and Seed Grow. Do keep in mind, these plants were frozen stiff from the cold but pulled through. I am just testing and seeing how far in the Winter I can grow out here. So far so good for being in December, my plants are getting about 10 hours of sun if its not cloudy. I am not expecting much from them but so far, I cant complain. Although I will say....I am growing strains I made and also seed companies (DNA Genetics and Hazeman). I would have to say My Mamadude and Mamadude x Cougar Kush are way better than both of these seed companies I got seeds from. I might need to see how they grow indoor compared to my MD SCRoG I got indoor right now. All I am saying is that I think I am done buying beans! LOL

Mamadude (Sour D Pheno) x Cougar Kush. Very small plant, started straight from see so its a 12/12 grow outdoor. From what she is showing me, I am very thrilled to see this kind of resin production. Smell like a Sour Mango. Cant wait to blaze this one.




Mamadude Clone Outdoor Grow. Sticky as hell, resin production is lovely. Doesnt stretch at all outdoor and smells sour as fuck. My mom's two years since passing is coming up, this strain was given to me by my mom. She is definitely hooking me up and taking care of my MD Plants.




Northern Lights x Big Bud Clone Outdoor Grow. This was a clone form Chaka I got in a party cup. She is doing excellent for an outdoor clone, also is showing some resin. Heavy eater...




DNA Pure Afghan (Pink Pistil/Tall Pheno) She looks pretty but no resin production. Its a stretchier growth than the other. I am not a fan of pink pistils either.




DNA Pure Afghan (Short/Fat Pheno) She looks good but doesnt really have any resin production, thats a disappointment.



Outdoor free light in my $2 root pouch...haha




Couple days and its 2 years Mom, Forever Mom I Love You!!!

Peace

F.M.I.L.Y


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 4, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Sasha is Early Skunk x Jack Herer
> Skunky Monkey is (Early Skunk x Jack Herer) x Gorilla Grape
> Purple Le Pew aka PLP is Power Skunk x Royal Pure Kush
> Stank Ape is (Power Skunk x Royal Pure Kush) x Gorilla Grape
> ...


My winter outdoor grow isnt doing as well as yours, for some reason the buds never got anyyy size at all after almost 2 months.
All I can figure is the moon is soo bright at my house along with the neighbors back porch light.
I could almost read outside at midnight FFS!


----------



## Shwagbag (Dec 4, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Sounds like a Skunky Monkey or PLP Shwag!!!I got some hash pics coming here shortly.....


The skunky monkey looks fabulous. All I can smell is grapefruit!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 5, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> My winter outdoor grow isnt doing as well as yours, for some reason the buds never got anyyy size at all after almost 2 months.
> All I can figure is the moon is soo bright at my house along with the neighbors back porch light.
> I could almost read outside at midnight FFS!


For some odd reason, it really hasnt been that cold out here. I went into this thinking nothing would get this far so I am pretty happy right now. Lets see in another 3 or 4 weeks. 



Shwagbag said:


> The skunky monkey looks fabulous. All I can smell is grapefruit!


I grew 3 different phenos of Skunky Monkey....My favorite one was the Grapefruit smelling one. I will try to find you the link in my thread of the Skunky Monkey grow.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 5, 2012)

damn fm, your absence here has no impact on your garden at all, looking good;.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 5, 2012)

This was my Winter Outdoor a few weeks ago, frozen stiff, the root pouches felt like concrete. They survived and are looking good in the above pics.



This was taken with my phone

FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 5, 2012)

Shwagbag said:


> The skunky monkey looks fabulous. All I can smell is grapefruit!


Go to post 1161 and 1299, those are Skunky Monkey pics. Just look around those pages, I had 4 Skunky Monkey plants and with different phenos. Good shit, I hope you like em Shwag!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 7, 2012)

Well today is my Mom's two year day since passing. Forever Mom I Love You! Damn I miss her!

With that being said, I took my indoor Mamadude SCRoG out of the tent and is no longer flowering under a 400 watt. She is now in my bathroom under a 1000 watt. Plus the 1K will provide heat for my house at night.

FMILY


----------



## fumble (Dec 7, 2012)

_Death leaves a heartache no one can heal, love leaves a memory no one can steal


_


----------



## supchaka (Dec 7, 2012)

I was just thinking last night, I havent seen fumble around lately! and there she is!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 7, 2012)

fumble said:


> _Death leaves a heartache no one can heal, love leaves a memory no one can steal
> 
> 
> _


Very nice saying fumble....thanks!!!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 7, 2012)

Well as of today my Mamadude SCRoG is now out of the tent and in my bathroom. This is her today under a 1000 watt instead of the 400 watt she was under. What an amazing strain for a SCRoG, My Mom is definitely watching over this one carefully! Love you MOM and miss you!!!



Peace

FM


----------



## supchaka (Dec 7, 2012)

Looking a dandy there!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 10, 2012)

erryting lukin mighty fine FM 
went about 10 pages back 
you make me wish i could grow outdoors 

gluck on endeavours 


1Luv
I an I


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 10, 2012)

Danks brotha D!!! I am going to visit BC this Friday, we are going to blaze lots of bho.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 11, 2012)

This was Mamadude before I put the screen over her.....



This is her today

View attachment 2438265View attachment 2438266View attachment 2438267


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 11, 2012)

is really nice
how long was veg 
whut wk of flower

you a top of the liine gardener these days bro

sure wish i was gona be there friday wit you two 
well blaze one up for me 
tell BC i said yooh


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 11, 2012)

We will smoke for you bro!!!! It was a re-veg clone and then I vegged her for about 8 weeks (give or take a week)

Peace
FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 12, 2012)

Well my outdoor grow is still alive, lol I have noticed the temps are really dropping at night. Not sure how much longer they will live.

Mamadude x Cougar


Mamadude clone finishing up....


Northern Lights x Big Bud Looking nice!!!


DNA Pure Afghan...


Do you see what happens when you drop beans in your yard....lol I pulled one and put it in a 2 gallon pot, in the pic is 4 more. lol I have no idea what they are.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 12, 2012)

FM I have that happen with my tomatoes all the time, but never with buds...thats crazy!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 12, 2012)

Haha FM, i pulled 2 "extra" seedlings in my pots yesterday. i have one in flower and on in veg. i get them all the time from reusing my soil. they always come up weeks later from way down.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 12, 2012)

I stuck it in my bathroom under the 1k for some 12/12 action. It will be cool if its a female..


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 12, 2012)

what is your opinion of the smartcrate?

Mamadude is a beast.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 13, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> what is your opinion of the smartcrate?
> 
> Mamadude is a beast.


The milk crate is a wonderful thing! I am coming done tomorrow earlyish. Should I bring my skillet???? I also need to re-new my rec tomorrow, find me a cheap ass place please!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 16, 2012)

Mamadude SCRoG Flowering Day 29.....

View attachment 2445101View attachment 2445102View attachment 2445104

New Seedlings for a 12/12 run


Peace

FM


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 16, 2012)

your plants remind me of some one... cant remember the name... oh well... nice nuggs


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks, I used to be bekindbud on RIU before...


----------



## fumble (Dec 17, 2012)

looking like perfection FM


----------



## supchaka (Dec 17, 2012)

The dinosaur goes perfectly in there!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 17, 2012)

Got some pics of the NL x BB coming up sir!!!


----------



## wheels619 (Dec 17, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Got some pics of the NL x BB coming up sir!!!


whats nl x bb? guessing northern lights x big bud.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 17, 2012)

Well I am surprised that my outdoor plants are still alive. They dont get much sun at all now, they been in some serious rain weather for about 4 days now. Not going to be a big yield but should make some nice smoke to hold me over till my MD SCRoG is done.

*DNA Pure Afghan* 



Northern Lights x Big Bud Clone from Chaka




Mamadude x Cougar Kush (New cross)




Mamadude Clone


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 20, 2012)

My outdoor plants were frozen stiff this morning, time for them to get chopped, they are not going to survive much longer.


----------



## CHIEF PUFF PUFF (Dec 20, 2012)

Hey FM, that MamaDude scrog looks great. I'm smoking on OG finally. I have to say, it's some awesome smoke, although Mamadude is still my favorite


F.M.I.L.Y said:


> This was Mamadude before I put the screen over her.....
> 
> View attachment 2438264
> 
> ...


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 24, 2012)

Hope everyone has a wonderful Christmas, be safe out there! Here is a Xmas Eve Pic update:



Ho Ho Ho all....Merry Christmas!!!

Peace

FM


----------



## cONkey (Dec 26, 2012)

nice, very nice. very nice indeed. I love me some good scroggin and you really got it goin on brotha! 
im at 4 weeks on my scrog and i must say your lady is well more advanced then mine. Lookin simply marvelous!!!

i got off to a really slow start. 
say, i got some really bizarre contained growth on my tall pheno PLP. Wierdest fuckin thing i ever did see. 
its on both right and left side in one place and now one is forming off the top cola!! maybe i should cut them off...what do you think doc?


----------



## supchaka (Dec 26, 2012)

cONkey said:


> nice, very nice. very nice indeed. I love me some good scroggin and you really got it goin on brotha!
> im at 4 weeks on my scrog and i must say your lady is well more advanced then mine. Lookin simply marvelous!!!
> 
> i got off to a really slow start.
> ...


It looks like your plant is revegging, do you have light leaks or some change to the light cycles?


----------



## supchaka (Dec 26, 2012)

That plant I put outside isnt doin shit but dying... lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 26, 2012)

lol.......


----------



## Shwagbag (Dec 27, 2012)

supchaka said:


> It looks like your plant is revegging, do you have light leaks or some change to the light cycles?


Yep, check your timers and check for light leaks. PLP looks outstanding though.


----------



## cONkey (Dec 27, 2012)

supchaka said:


> It looks like your plant is revegging, do you have light leaks or some change to the light cycles?


no it aint no light leak.. everyghing else in the tent is A OK. i aint cuttin it. its too freaky. i really dont think it s reveging its just a bizarre gene i think.


----------



## wheels619 (Dec 27, 2012)

cONkey said:


> no it aint no light leak.. everyghing else in the tent is A OK. i aint cuttin it. its too freaky. i really dont think it s reveging its just a bizarre gene i think.


no that shit is def looking more like a reveg. kinda sucks. cut that fucker off. ive had a few do it intentionally but never while its actually flowering.


----------



## wheels619 (Dec 27, 2012)

it honestly looks like more than just those few spots are doing it now that ive looked closer with my computer its def a reveg.


----------



## cONkey (Dec 28, 2012)

i dont understand. why is this happening to this plant and none of my other girls?... 5 of them in the same tent under the exact same conditions have none of these freaky growths? ? No light leaks, no light timing issues.. the other PLP is just fine. those little stalky things got a shit load of triichomes on them. what could cause this besides the things i already mentioned? thanks for looking, i appreaciate the input!!


----------



## wheels619 (Dec 28, 2012)

cONkey said:


> i dont understand. why is this happening to this plant and none of my other girls?... 5 of them in the same tent under the exact same conditions have none of these freaky growths? ? No light leaks, no light timing issues.. the other PLP is just fine. those little stalky things got a shit load of triichomes on them. what could cause this besides the things i already mentioned? thanks for looking, i appreaciate the input!!


im not sure what else could cause the reveg looking state. yeah she will still be frosty all my reveges were. those long growth pieces will eventually start spitting out single bladed growth in the nodes if its a real reveg.


----------



## supchaka (Dec 28, 2012)

cONkey said:


> i dont understand. why is this happening to this plant and none of my other girls?... 5 of them in the same tent under the exact same conditions have none of these freaky growths? ? No light leaks, no light timing issues.. the other PLP is just fine. those little stalky things got a shit load of triichomes on them. what could cause this besides the things i already mentioned? thanks for looking, i appreaciate the input!!


If it was hypothetically a light leak, they may not all reveg. It would just show that one plant isnt as stable as the others. Same way I had a light leak and some plants hermied, but not all. Its the weakest ones genetically that will show something first.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 30, 2012)

I never saw anything like that before? I would be a little concerned. None of my PLPs ever did that to me and the PLP is a pretty stable.


----------



## cONkey (Dec 30, 2012)

i have isolated her in the phototron and cut that shit off.... but... should i kill her now? can she pollinate my other girlz? 

the only thing unusal i can think of that i did notice with her... and i dont know if this is what caused the problem.. is when i LSt her main branch i was brutal with it. I mean i had her at a 90 degree angle pulling her main branch and cola down.. So much so that her branch grew in a twist like structure... I think i have a picture of it somewhere because it was so unusual.


----------



## wheels619 (Dec 30, 2012)

cONkey said:


> i have isolated her in the phototron and cut that shit off.... but... should i kill her now? can she pollinate my other girlz?
> 
> the only thing unusal i can think of that i did notice with her... and i dont know if this is what caused the problem.. is when i LSt her main branch i was brutal with it. I mean i had her at a 90 degree angle pulling her main branch and cola down.. So much so that her branch grew in a twist like structure... I think i have a picture of it somewhere because it was so unusual.


nah that shit happens in nature all the time. shit falls on it ans it bends and snaps. ive done some interesting things to them by accident that should have stressed it to the point of death an they bounce back bright as rain.  i mean u cant get any more brutal and stressful than cutting 90% of the growth off of a mom and then vegging it again. lol. altho the reveg thing is enough to send one into a nannered state imo. my blueberry gum was strong and had no hermies the few times id grown it. but once bc99 re vegged a cut to grow in a scrog it spit nanners out everywhere. lol. sometimes shit just happens. (shoulder shrug) u gotta just roll with it.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 31, 2012)

cONkey said:


> i have isolated her in the phototron and cut that shit off.... but... should i kill her now? can she pollinate my other girlz?
> 
> the only thing unusal i can think of that i did notice with her... and i dont know if this is what caused the problem.. is when i LSt her main branch i was brutal with it. I mean i had her at a 90 degree angle pulling her main branch and cola down.. So much so that her branch grew in a twist like structure... I think i have a picture of it somewhere because it was so unusual.


WHy n how would it pollinate others? does it have male flowers or balls???


----------



## fumble (Dec 31, 2012)

Hey FM...how's it going?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 31, 2012)

Hey girl, Im going good, surviving! How are you?

Wishing everyone a Happy New Year, be safe and have fun. I am working till midnight tonight so I am not a happy camper!

My bathroom is now converted to a Flowering Room....
View attachment 2461563View attachment 2461564

Double Bubble x Pre98 CK Female 12/12 from seed.

View attachment 2461565

Mamadude SCRoG
View attachment 2461567View attachment 2461566View attachment 2461568View attachment 2461569

My personal smoke...

View attachment 2461570


----------



## fumble (Dec 31, 2012)

Fucking Beautiful friend! Such big puffs of sticky tall hair! I am in love 

...sorry you have to work tonight.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 31, 2012)

something familiars about fumble


----------



## wheels619 (Dec 31, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> WHy n how would it pollinate others? does it have male flowers or balls???


showed nanners in the buds.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 1, 2013)

Hey FM, i got a whole bunch of Fem Sasha x c99, skunky monkey's in veg. they smell awesome. Whens the last time u talked to bill, i tried to hit him up by email but no reply.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 1, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Hey FM, i got a whole bunch of Fem Sasha x c99, skunky monkey's in veg. they smell awesome. Whens the last time u talked to bill, i tried to hit him up by email but no reply.


He doesnt have internet, he is moving very soon up north. I was with him right before Christmas! I know he is coming to my house before he moves so I will keep you posted T.

Peace

FM


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 1, 2013)

K cool , yea he let me kno he was moving in emails i was just checkin on him hope all is well your way. happy new year.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 2, 2013)

you too and all a happy new year.

I am about to take some pics of my grow, lights come on soon...

Peace

FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 2, 2013)




----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 2, 2013)

got a lot of stuff goin for you boyeeee

luckwitum





beautiful


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks D, got some of your creations growing too! Hope you feeling better bro, rest up!!

Peace

FM


----------



## supchaka (Jan 3, 2013)

What is this a nursery?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 3, 2013)

Its my 12/12 seed run, this is a 5x5 space so just imagine how much more you can fit in your Garage Grow! SCRoG your new room!!!!


----------



## supchaka (Jan 3, 2013)

Lol one plant in a 30gal soil under a 1k with a 5x5 screen


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 3, 2013)

How you gonna take a dump in there? lol

Looking great fam  How far along is momma dude?


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 3, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> How you gonna take a dump in there? lol
> 
> Looking great fam  How far along is momma dude?


they sit on his lap. lmao. makes wiping a bitch but it gets the job done.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 3, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> How you gonna take a dump in there? lol
> 
> Looking great fam  How far along is momma dude?


I shit in my yard!!! Whats up whodat, we had a rough year in football!!! 


wheels619 said:


> they sit on his lap. lmao. makes wiping a bitch but it gets the job done.


My girlfriend who is pictured in my Avi will fight if anyone is on my lap!!!!


Found my 1st male, it was in the sink, male Double Bubble x Pre98 CK. I trashed him. I got one more to still show sex, 2 are females already.


----------



## graab187 (Jan 6, 2013)

wow great looking plants. 
i need some strains like those!! im in dire need of a good strain due to all the clubs around here carry horrible clones that aren't what they say they are(obviously). and they have already dumped so many nutrients on these poor ladies i feel bad for them.

anyways, im looking for a TRUE 100% OG strain. everyone claims they have them around here, but like i said, i can only find the real OG flowers from the clinics for 60 an eighth. i would like to grow my own!! i have the set up haha


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 21, 2013)

Purple le Pew (just for you )




CRAZY coloring on this one!!!


by cgg


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 21, 2013)

Hey FAM I just noticed its been a while since hearing from you. I hope all is well


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 22, 2013)

yeah hes fine just workin his azz off


----------



## CHIEF PUFF PUFF (Jan 30, 2013)

Hey FIM, happy New Year! With that garden you got going on in your bathroom I'm so you are busy. Your plants looks great as usual. Just stop by to check in 

Chief


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Feb 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;ktvTqknDobU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=ktvTqknDobU[/video]


----------



## Shwagbag (Feb 12, 2013)

Was sup bro? Running a second cycle of what I think is skunky monkey soon. I will be sure to share pics this time!


----------



## fumble (Feb 12, 2013)

Right the fuck on FM! Perfect vid


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 12, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> [video=youtube;ktvTqknDobU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=ktvTqknDobU[/video]


love that song bro


----------



## wheels619 (Feb 12, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> love that song bro


tents up.  bahahahahahaahaaahahahahahah


----------



## wheels619 (Feb 13, 2013)

new thread.  

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/624309-wheels-not-wheels.html#post8675990


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Feb 14, 2013)

High, nice use of the bathroom guy!


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 16, 2013)

FAM!!!


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Feb 18, 2013)

i cant remember if you said u grew KMK's Domina or not... get back to me breh! just cropped my first batch of it and it grew realy well. was burning the tips threw most of it, but i was giving them mostly just water... they smelled like hard core cat piss wen in 48hrs dark and before but now its getting more mellow into a citrus. anyway hit me up guy hope ur all good


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Mar 13, 2013)

Wish me luck! Tomorrow is my 2nd of 3 court cases. Hopefully karma prevails and then I can grow again!!!


----------



## Shwagbag (Mar 13, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Wish me luck! Tomorrow is my 2nd of 3 court cases. Hopefully karma prevails and then I can grow again!!!


Good luck FM! I'm crossing my fingers for you.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 13, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Wish me luck! Tomorrow is my 2nd of 3 court cases. Hopefully karma prevails and then I can grow again!!!


hope all is well.


----------



## supchaka (Mar 14, 2013)

All will be well in the universe


----------



## Deuce&Reg (Mar 14, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Wish me luck! Tomorrow is my 2nd of 3 court cases. Hopefully karma prevails and then I can grow again!!!


what happened?


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Mar 15, 2013)

FM comes out on top


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Mar 18, 2013)

A lot has happened! 2 of 3 court cases done, one more coming on the 26th! Is there such a thing called Marijuana Rehab? Can the court order me to go to it? I was told that my rec held no weight in court on my last court visit!


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 18, 2013)

I missed all drama over here!!
Sorry to hear of your problems!
I hope all goes well for you on the 26th...positive vibes and good karma are going your way bro!!!


----------



## supchaka (Mar 18, 2013)

If you've sucked dick for weed then absolutely I think rehab would be in order. If its a state court I'd think the rec matters, or is it a federal court? I don't know how that shit works. I try to be in court as little as possible.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 18, 2013)

supchaka said:


> If you've sucked dick for weed then absolutely I think rehab would be in order. If its a state court I'd think the rec matters, or is it a federal court? I don't know how that shit works. I try to be in court as little as possible.


My girl watches "Teen Mom"
There is a girl on there that got rehab for weed lol.
Turns out she has Bi-Polar disorder not a weed dependance though.
I guess she had to do Weed Rehab to stay out of jail for having a joint or something then failing a test later.
What a crazy world.
Pretty soon we will be in trouble for drinking coffee as it will be a controlled substance


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 18, 2013)

Sup dude.

Hope you are hanging in there.


----------



## wheels619 (Mar 18, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> A lot has happened! 2 of 3 court cases done, one more coming on the 26th! Is there such a thing called Marijuana Rehab? Can the court order me to go to it? I was told that my rec held no weight in court on my last court visit!


it doesnt hold up in fed court but reg courts you should be good. ask the judge or your lawyer why you are a special circumstance since it holds up when felons and people on probation get released if they have a card with no charges? ive got buddies that had just got released got caught with an O of weed and got released the next day and when they went to court never had any charges filed on them. but then again i guess it could be up to the courts discretion. i would get a state card before your next court date if at all possible. it will hold up more that just the rec.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 18, 2013)

This isnt criminal court... it is a civil matter, and they have their own laws that they follow.


----------



## wheels619 (Mar 18, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> This isnt criminal court... it is a civil matter, and they have their own laws that they follow.


ahh thats right. i hope things go well. even with it being a civilian matter the rec should still hold up tho. becuz its still is a court system he is going thru correct? altho some circumstances may make it harder for you to fight but who are they to tell you what your doctor can and cant prescribe to you. i call bullshit tbh. i think you are being fisted without lube my friend.


@ fm. have you thought of contacting _*Norml's*_ legal department? check it out bro resources for you. http://norml.org/legal


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Mar 20, 2013)

this doobs for you


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Mar 21, 2013)

Oh yeah!!!!


----------



## supchaka (Mar 21, 2013)

Are you recycling some old photos or actually have plants going already!? They look a little big to be new


----------



## wheels619 (Mar 21, 2013)

yeah what that guy said ^^^^^^ lol. you get the green light to continue or start again?


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 21, 2013)

Its my birthday bitches. Come smoke me out


----------



## wheels619 (Mar 21, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> Its my birthday bitches. Come smoke me out


it was my birthday the 11th. everyone is having a birthday this month. lol. happy birthday doggie.


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Mar 22, 2013)

spring is in the air


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 23, 2013)

Big ol plants!


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 23, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> Its my birthday bitches. Come smoke me out





wheels619 said:


> it was my birthday the 11th. everyone is having a birthday this month. lol. happy birthday doggie.


Happy B-day BC, and Late B-day Wheels!

My B-day was the 14th


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Mar 24, 2013)

aint been around in a minuet whuts dis cort shit about bro you OK


----------



## wheels619 (Mar 24, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Happy B-day BC, and Late B-day Wheels!
> 
> My B-day was the 14th


well happy bday. lol.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 24, 2013)

wheels619 said:


> well happy bday. lol.


Thanx bro!


----------



## wheels619 (Mar 24, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Thanx bro!


no worries. gonna get my smoke on. waiting for wifey to bring her ass over. a day with all the kids and her should be interesting...


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Mar 26, 2013)

Today is my last court date! WISH ME FUCKING LUCK!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 26, 2013)

GL bro. You got this.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 26, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Today is my last court date! WISH ME FUCKING LUCK!!!


Good luck and good vibes your way bro!


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah man, best to ya!!! Bumping out some good vibe to you.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Mar 27, 2013)

Thank you all for the support! All is well now, court is all over and I just germed the following beans:

DNA OG#18 x Skunk
Pre-98 x Cougar
Super Silver Haze
Querkle Rain

I will post pics when ever they pop and shit like that! Hopefully I can now grow in peace!

Thanks again all

FM


----------



## supchaka (Mar 27, 2013)

And there you are pumpernickel!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Mar 28, 2013)

Change #1

Pre 98 x Cougar F1
Chemband
OG18 x Skunk (DNA)


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 28, 2013)

sounds sweet. i hope you get a good pheno from those chemband. How many did you pop?


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Mar 29, 2013)

peace be upon thee and thy grow


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Mar 31, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> sounds sweet. i hope you get a good pheno from those chemband. How many did you pop?


All six that I had! I also germed the rest of the Pre98 x Cougar F1 you gave me for my birthday!!! I am sticking to what I know is proven, MD x Cougars are on deck!


----------



## fumble (Mar 31, 2013)

I will be popping beans here shortly. I will probably do some other beans first, so I can get the hang of false sun. I don't want to chance killing the special ones i was gifted


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 4, 2013)

Finally got my internet up and running again....My daughter got me hooked on this song! I am growing again folks!

[video=youtube;6ECw5DTULQ8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=6ECw5DTULQ8[/video]


----------



## billcollector99 (May 4, 2013)

Sup fucker.
Miss you.
Show us some pics of your badass ass ladies por favor.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 4, 2013)

Yeah I miss you all too. Fucking sucks I dont have anyone to chill with anymore or even smoke. Come back!!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 4, 2013)

I will take some pics of my babies cause thats all I got now!


----------



## billcollector99 (May 4, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I will take some pics of my babies cause thats all I got now!


Uh what happened to the others?

Can you please change your profile pic. I'm tired of seeing that ratchet ass tweaker.


----------



## fumble (May 5, 2013)

Niice FM  Can't wait to see them. How is your girl holding up in the heat?

...cool song


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 5, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> Uh what happened to the others?
> 
> Can you please change your profile pic. I'm tired of seeing that ratchet ass tweaker.


Is this avi better???


----------



## billcollector99 (May 5, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Is this avi better???


Not really.lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 6, 2013)

Avi is way better nothing like having milk and cookie on a trunk with alot of junk!


----------



## Shwagbag (May 6, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> Not really.lol


lol, show off those bOOty avis!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 6, 2013)

Here is my real bOOty! 

April 17




Today....


----------



## billcollector99 (May 6, 2013)

give her some water... sheez

I assume its a girl, or you would have killed it...

Lookin good nevertheless. Gonna be a monster.

It looks almost exactly like the original Sasha.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 7, 2013)

Yep its a female and yes she looks exactly like the og sasha that I had in the homer bucket. I am hoping she will be large like your Mexi Plant!


----------



## supchaka (May 7, 2013)

That plant will be probably 5x that size or more before it finishes. I don't think you have to worry about that.


----------



## fumble (May 7, 2013)

I think I am in love with her again  She is gonna get huge out there!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 7, 2013)

Its even has its own Eco system. 3 prey mantis and a yellow spider. I never saw such a yellow spider before, it seem vicious cause he had a bug in his grasp.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 7, 2013)

Dude, you would freak up here, there are so many different and scary looking bugs, spiders, and creatures up here.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 9, 2013)

Well I got my sun shade up and its funny cause I got it all up today and now its fucking raining outside. I know my plant loves the rain, she is sleeping now but tomorrow she will be booming!!!





DNA OG18 x Skunk


----------



## billcollector99 (May 9, 2013)

Bathroom grow 2.0

Love it.

Sasha jr is gonna be a beast!! I am assuming it is actually a sasha x bubbacougar cause that is what pollinated her right?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 10, 2013)

It could be but its unknown


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 10, 2013)

I just got back from hanging with Chaka, we went to the hydro store (one I never been to), then we did lunch. I had a great time, I was completely blitzed off my ass! 

I also got Bamboo sticks for my plant




Here she is with the sun shade around her. She likes the rain!


My predator's domain! Yellow Spider!


This is what it looks like through the sun shade! 


Its already 90F outside my yard!!!

Peace

FM


----------



## supchaka (May 10, 2013)

That's the same kind of spider that was on mine


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 10, 2013)

looks like a mini crab


----------



## billcollector99 (May 10, 2013)

Was outside on the phone, and saw this little guy wriggling in the heat. So i saved him. Jake is getting a kick out of it!!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 10, 2013)

is it real??? fuck that, i am scared of snakes


----------



## billcollector99 (May 10, 2013)

Yeah it's reaal... its just a baby. It's only like half a foot long.


----------



## Shwagbag (May 10, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> Was outside on the phone, and saw this little guy wriggling in the heat. So i saved him. Jake is getting a kick out of it!!
> 
> View attachment 2650910


Did you try to feed it? Those things smell like dirty ass! lol


----------



## Shwagbag (May 10, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I just got back from hanging with Chaka, we went to the hydro store (one I never been to), then we did lunch. I had a great time, I was completely blitzed off my ass!
> 
> I also got Bamboo sticks for my plant
> 
> ...


Very nice choices! Good move using the systemic pest repellent to be pro active!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 10, 2013)

I need to make sure I am ready for all attacks on her! This year will be different then the last one. This one is in the ground, mother earth baby! LOL

There are pics of this plant when it was a tiny seedling growing threw my rocks in the backyard. I am going to find them.


----------



## supchaka (May 10, 2013)

That seed coulda came out of one of my hermie Munster buds!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 10, 2013)

supchaka said:


> That seed coulda came out of one of my hermie Munster buds!


Negative, its a Sasha x (Pre 98 x Cougar) It was when I made the F2 beans, she got pollinated. I got a few beans of them if you want to try?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 13, 2013)

I did some trimming and cloning on my outdoor lady!

Here is how I clone. I used Pro-Tekt, Neem Oil and Dish Soap for the dunk. I soak the plugs in K-L-N and Pro-Tekt. I took a total of 32 clones.





This is her before




This is her after, I also placed bamboo stick in forming a tee-pee and zip tied it so it keeps her stable.




Here is a PreyMantis doing some work! I love it!!!


It was 101F today outside! Damn here we go again with Summer! lol

Peace

FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 13, 2013)

These are Mamadude Cougars and Querkle Rain (Cowboy Logic from RM3 site) He passed away and I am running his beans in honor of him!

I transplanted them from the party cups into 2 gallon dirt pots. I then take them and flood them with water and let the run off go to the outdoor plant. I am using fox farm soil!


----------



## Shwagbag (May 13, 2013)

Skunky Monkey?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 13, 2013)

Shwagbag said:


> Skunky Monkey?
> 
> View attachment 2655121View attachment 2655122


I would have to smoke it to tell ya! Looks good as fuck, you got a smoke report on it bro? Hope all is well my brotha!

Peace

FM


----------



## Shwagbag (May 14, 2013)

Shwag's smoke report. Smells like grapefruit gets you ripped. lol


----------



## billcollector99 (May 14, 2013)

Shwagbag said:


> Shwag's smoke report. Smells like grapefruit gets you ripped. lol


That would be the stank ape


----------



## billcollector99 (May 14, 2013)

Shwagbag said:


> Skunky Monkey?
> 
> View attachment 2655121View attachment 2655122


looks more like the stank ape than the skunky monkey. and after reading your smoke report, sounds like it is definitely the stank ape


----------



## Shwagbag (May 14, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> looks more like the stank ape than the skunky monkey. and after reading your smoke report, sounds like it is definitely the stank ape


Thanks BC! I will post a flowering pic when i can get a shot. She's just getting started. She grows low and slow with thick buds.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 14, 2013)

Anyone want to meet up @ HEMPCON LA, get fucking high n have fun?

http://hempcon.com/hempcon-2011-dates-and-information/l-a-may-24-26-2013/


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 14, 2013)

These are going to be flowering tomorrow under my 1K. 

Bathroom Boogey Grow! DNA OG18xSkunk


----------



## billcollector99 (May 14, 2013)

Shwagbag said:


> Thanks BC! I will post a flowering pic when i can get a shot. She's just getting started. She grows low and slow with thick buds.


When you say slow, do you mean veg or flower? the skunky monkeys flower longer than the stank apes...


----------



## Shwagbag (May 15, 2013)

SHe's a very slow vegger and she flowers low and tight. She was a little thirsty when I pulled her for her pic.


----------



## bassman999 (May 17, 2013)

FM why do you use a sunshade?
Also what r u using for soil?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 17, 2013)

I am using old dirt mixed with Fox Farm. I use the sun shade for the sun, it gets brutal here in the summer months. Probably next month I will put the shade over the top of the plant. Last summer we had about 24 days straight of weather over 100F. Sun shade helped my last failed outdoor attempt that SCRoG. Something different this time is me putting the seed in the ground. We already had a day of 101F and I put my finger down in her soil and it was so fucking cool. THat should help me this year growing outdoors in the desert heat! lol

This plant outdoor is strictly for BHO when its done. I have 36 clones of her to play with Indoor for flowers. I want a shit load of BHO for Xmas! lol

Peace

FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 17, 2013)

Well its been so windy here yesterday and here is the result of it. SNAP!!! Her lower branch snapped off. I removed it completely today when I found out! She will be just fine, only about 4 months to go! lol

Sasha with a broken leg!


----------



## bassman999 (May 17, 2013)

Sorry to hear of her broken limp.
She should be stronger next time as a result of the wind today.

So reg dirt and FFOF mixed, and 3 ft deep, and the same width?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 17, 2013)

I used the dirt from the ground and old recycled dirt from my old grows. I topped it off with Fox Farm Ocean, money was tight so I had to compromise! Seems to be working just fine!


----------



## bassman999 (May 17, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I used the dirt from the ground and old recycled dirt from my old grows. I topped it off with Fox Farm Ocean, money was tight so I had to compromise! Seems to be working just fine!


Seems to be working GREAT!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 17, 2013)

Put your water hose on very very low in the area you are going to dig for a few hours a day. It soften up the soil and helps a ton when digging in that solid clay like soil. The clay like soil seems to have a lot of good shit in it cause my plant is beasting! Its a lot of work and does a number on your back and hands! I had about 4 blisters that kept getting ripped opened.


----------



## bassman999 (May 17, 2013)

I want to rent a tiller lol
The weeds and crap out there is a nightmare.


----------



## Shwagbag (May 18, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Well its been so windy here yesterday and here is the result of it. SNAP!!! Her lower branch snapped off. I removed it completely today when I found out! She will be just fine, only about 4 months to go! lol
> 
> Sasha with a broken leg!
> 
> View attachment 2661185


Dude you know I would crop that whole plant out and down like that! I hope she's on the mend!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 21, 2013)

Here is my indoor DNA OG18 x Skunk Grow Day 1 Flowering. Using a 1000 Watt HPS. Its my bathroom boogey grow. 




Clippings looking good




Sasha my beast!


I am thinking about extending my sun shade to go higher, right now she is almost 4 feet tall, the bamboo sticks are almost gone. This is going to be interesting the next month. Wow

Peace

FM


----------



## bassman999 (May 21, 2013)

I want more sun and you want less lol.
Well I want more hrs a day of direct sun.

Now I realized my outsiders are starting to flower.
UUGGHH. I hope they get back to vegging soon and dont fail to get big.

I love the bathroom grow btw!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 21, 2013)

Thanks bro, I been lucky here with daylight, nothing but veg hours in this part of Cali. Well actually 14 hours seems to be enough for my outdoor to be veggin. Hang in there with them, they will reveg and be monsters!

Peace

FM


----------



## supchaka (May 21, 2013)

I thought that was some other cross not Sasha?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 21, 2013)

Sasha x Pre98 Cougar. Its just easier calling her Sasha cause she is identical to the original Sasha. How about Sasha.2


----------



## billcollector99 (May 21, 2013)

Sosh2.0

lol


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 21, 2013)

Here is Sasha part Duex! I added more bamboo sticks. The sun is really heating up fast and the wind her is pretty intense, I already had my shade screen rip. I will be buying more sun shade material tomorrow to put it over the top of her.

@BC kind of looks like your old big Chamband plant.


----------



## bassman999 (May 21, 2013)

Damn shes getting big in a hurry!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 21, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Damn shes getting big in a hurry!


I guess starting a plant in the ground in March isnt a bright idea. Especially when my neighboring walls are only about 5 feet high. lol


----------



## bassman999 (May 21, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I guess starting a plant in the ground in March isnt a bright idea. Especially when my neighboring walls are only about 5 feet high. lol


starting her in March cant believe she didnt try to flower on ya???
Put mine out 2 weeks ago and see that they are starting to flower now...


----------



## supchaka (May 21, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> starting her in March cant believe she didnt try to flower on ya???
> Put mine out 2 weeks ago and see that they are starting to flower now...


That's weird they're flowering now, mine reverted back to veg too! Are you sure you aren't growing an auto!


----------



## bassman999 (May 21, 2013)

supchaka said:


> That's weird they're flowering now, mine reverted back to veg too! Are you sure you aren't growing an auto!


no autos here.
I thought maybe they were just showing maturity till I noticed a few strains had preflowers on em.
Maybe Ill take a pic later or tomorrow


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 21, 2013)

Mine never went to flowering at all, but I did start her on March 26th. My outdoor according to that chart is getting 14 hours 2 minutes of Day Light


----------



## supchaka (May 21, 2013)

Mines been throwing hairs since I put it outside considering it spent the first 3 weeks under 12/12 and sexed. They haven't stopped but its obvious the plant didn't continue flowering. I forget my outdoor plant is exactly the same age as everything on the table. Funny how different things can go from so many environment possibilities. I'm kinda high and over thinking plant growth.


----------



## bassman999 (May 21, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Mines been throwing hairs since I put it outside considering it spent the first 3 weeks under 12/12 and sexed. They haven't stopped but its obvious the plant didn't continue flowering. I forget my outdoor plant is exactly the same age as everything on the table. Funny how different things can go from so many environment possibilities. I'm kinda high and over thinking plant growth.


I should flower 2 similar clones, one inside and one outside at the same time and see what the visual differences are.


----------



## wheels619 (May 21, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Here is Sasha part Duex! I added more bamboo sticks. The sun is really heating up fast and the wind her is pretty intense, I already had my shade screen rip. I will be buying more sun shade material tomorrow to put it over the top of her.
> 
> @BC kind of looks like your old big Chamband plant.
> 
> View attachment 2666550View attachment 2666551


she looks beautiful.


----------



## wheels619 (May 21, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Mines been throwing hairs since I put it outside considering it spent the first 3 weeks under 12/12 and sexed. They haven't stopped but its obvious the plant didn't continue flowering. I forget my outdoor plant is exactly the same age as everything on the table. Funny how different things can go from so many environment possibilities. I'm kinda high and over thinking plant growth.


im kinda high and drunk and rethinking growing period. 

but yes the outdoor does look amazing when you get to compare the results to the indoor stuff. i put a few outdoor and they look so much healthier than everything else im growing now.


----------



## Shwagbag (May 22, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Here is Sasha part Duex! I added more bamboo sticks. The sun is really heating up fast and the wind her is pretty intense, I already had my shade screen rip. I will be buying more sun shade material tomorrow to put it over the top of her.
> 
> @BC kind of looks like your old big Chamband plant.
> 
> View attachment 2666550View attachment 2666551


Spread her out and stake her to the ground son!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 23, 2013)

I added two more plants to the bathroom boogey grow. Now I got 16 in there total. Soon there will be 7 more going in there within a week.

This strain was made by a fellow grower named Cowboylogic who passed away, RIP! Its called Querkle Rain (Purple Rain(Purple Head Knocker x White Widow) x TGA Querkle)

Querkle Rain


----------



## supchaka (May 23, 2013)

I went to so much effort building my room and all I needed to do was snag a bathroom! It's even got built in plumbing and exhaust outlet!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 23, 2013)

supchaka said:


> I went to so much effort building my room and all I needed to do was snag a bathroom! It's even got built in plumbing and exhaust outlet!


Trust me I would rather have your set up. If I could only rip out the cabinet. It crossed my mind plenty of times. If that was to happen I would put another light in there.


----------



## wheels619 (May 23, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Trust me I would rather have your set up. If I could only rip out the cabinet. It crossed my mind plenty of times. If that was to happen I would put another light in there.


you should build a shed in your garage then. the lumber wouldnt cost more than 200 bucks and you could cut a hole in the side of it to hang a window shaker for summer time growing. that was my plan before the move but never got to it.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 23, 2013)

I really hate taking pics with a HPS light on. So I peeked in about 2 hours prior to them waking up and took a pic without the damn HPS tint.
View attachment 2669305View attachment 2669306


I made this thing called the Lung Puncher, lol wow! I actually like it.
View attachment 2669307


----------



## bassman999 (May 23, 2013)

Hey FM pics arent showing up for me


----------



## wheels619 (May 23, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Hey FM pics arent showing up for me


me neither.


----------



## EasyPound (May 23, 2013)

Wow, I missed this thread? subbed now.... let's see them pics  BTW LOOKS great so far!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 24, 2013)




----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 24, 2013)

I had to make the frame a little more sturdy since the wind is very intense. I also added her top cover, its sun shade, this will help her when the sun is peaking in a month or sooner!


View attachment 2669635View attachment 2669634


----------



## EasyPound (May 24, 2013)

I like it all the grow, the bathroom, its all good in there!!


----------



## EasyPound (May 24, 2013)

The pipe thingy too..


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 24, 2013)




----------



## EasyPound (May 24, 2013)

WTF have you been? You need a roommate??? j/k (married to a psycho... no way out for me but one...death!!) You're killing me smalls, you have outdoor too!!! Dayum!!! I'm white but feel so black right now.... could be because I'm jobless or just love BBQ!!!!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 24, 2013)

I like free light. lol My outdoor plant is going to be strictly for concentrates. My indoor is for flower smoke


----------



## billcollector99 (May 24, 2013)

you need a bigger house. we got dibs on being your roommate!! lol


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 25, 2013)

Update on my clones: they are rooting, I got a few that have roots popping out of the Riot Plugs.

Here are my Querkle Rain and MD x Cougars (2 are Querkle and 5 are MDC)


----------



## Mohican (May 25, 2013)

Did you go to Hempcon?


----------



## wheels619 (May 26, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Did you go to Hempcon?


yes. it blew dick. and not in a good way either. no weed at all at hempcon. no dabs. just a shuttle that comes to pick you up to take you to the dispensary.

i will say the company was good tho.


----------



## wheels619 (May 26, 2013)

so i would like to say that the pictures do not give that outdoor plant of fms justice. she is a monster. i saw her in person and she is about as wide and tall as 2 of those big ass trashcan and recycle bins you put on the street sitting next to each other. i was smoking a bowl and was kinda seeing her peaking around the bins and then fm says oh let me move the trashcans out of the way so you can see her better. lmao. well done to say the least. she will be a good one come the end of season.  MONSTROUS..!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 26, 2013)

I am very disappointed about HempCon. When you first walk up near the ticket booth and entrance of HempCon there were cops standing there looking like dickheads. Then they have all these NO SMOKING signs everywhere. It was an EPIC FAILURE!!!! I wont let this sour the love for a real Con..COMIC Con!!! At least I got to smoke and get high with wheels, that was awesome!

Peace

FM


----------



## EasyPound (May 26, 2013)

wheels619 said:


> yes. it blew dick. and not in a good way either. no weed at all at hempcon. no dabs. just a shuttle that comes to pick you up to take you to the dispensary.
> 
> i will say the company was good tho.


Most of the company is good in the same company with similar interests, I think marry jane users are like Honda drivers... most are cool as fudge popsicles! lol


----------



## billcollector99 (May 26, 2013)

woulda been 10x better if i had gone with you guys!!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 27, 2013)

Here are the clones of my outdoor plant. They are rooting nicely, there are 36 of them but they all wont make it to my flowering room. I am only going to keep a few and toss the rest. I did give wheels 3 of them, so if anyone else wants some let me know. If you live out of my area, I will send it to you in a Pepsi bottle, lol. I wonder if you can next day air clones in soda bottles.

Sasha Clones: They ones that had roots popping out were planted in Fox Farm Ocean in party cups.





These two are confirmed females, DNA Og 18 x Skunk


----------



## wheels619 (May 27, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> woulda been 10x better if i had gone with you guys!!


still woulda sucked. lol. but the company would have been great.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 27, 2013)

Found this on CL

http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/grd/3809838255.html


----------



## wheels619 (May 27, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Found this on CL
> 
> http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/grd/3809838255.html


that would be bad ass.


----------



## Shwagbag (May 27, 2013)

Nice kix yo!



F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Found this on CL
> 
> http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/grd/3809838255.html


Seems like a nice deal to me! In Michigan we have to put a secure fence around that shit to keep it legal.


----------



## fumble (May 27, 2013)

That is fucking awesome FM! I would so love to have one.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 27, 2013)

Where I live in Cali there are no special ordinances that say about growing outdoors. So as long as I am with in legal limit of plants I am good!

Thats why I am also throwing away clones.

Peace

FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 27, 2013)

Shwagbag said:


> Nice kix yo!
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like a nice deal to me! In Michigan we have to put a secure fence around that shit to keep it legal.


I rock my Chuck Ts when gardening


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (May 28, 2013)

lookin good buhd-dy!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 29, 2013)

Sup Crop Shot...





I think I am going to clip the upper four tops. I have to start expanding on my shade shack due to her growing


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 29, 2013)

Today I put MDC in Flowering. I had a total of MDC and 3 were males and 2 are females. I threw away two males of the MDC. I also threw away 3 males of DNA OG Skunk and 1 male of Querkle Rain.

All clones are rooted and I will transplant 6 into root pouches and throw away the rest!

Peace

FM


----------



## supchaka (May 29, 2013)

I wouldn't trust your eyes for finding a male unless you could feel the balls on your chin. I'm not far behind though!


----------



## billcollector99 (May 29, 2013)

Yeah but he is used to having balls on his chin. Thats the way he prefers them


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 29, 2013)

I wore my glasses while checking for male balls!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 29, 2013)

These are the keepers, a total of 8. They will be transplanted into 2 gallon containers and then will start flowering.


These are all rooted and are looking for a home in Chaka-ville!


Day 9 of Flowering. I have a total of 10 DNAs (2 female and 8 unsexed), 2 MD x Cougar (1 is a female n 1 is a male), 2 Querkle Rains (1 female and 1 unsex), 1 EJ x YP.


I still have 2 plants outside, one known female Querkle Rain and one known female MD x Cougar. They will be vegged out and I will use them as outdoor moms and clone for indoor flowering.

Peace

FM


----------



## supchaka (May 29, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> These are the keepers, a total of 8. They will be transplanted into 2 gallon containers and then will start flowering.
> 
> 
> These are all rooted and are looking for a home in Chaka-ville!
> ...


those woulda had some good timing too damnit!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 30, 2013)

They are yours if you want them. I still have about 20 left


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 31, 2013)

Well all my DNAs are sexed, I ended up with 6 females and 7 males. I am cool with that, I am going to take 2 clones off the two I like best and then when they root I will reveg them. Shouldnt be that long to reveg them.

So that leaves me with 6 DNA, 2 Querkle Rain, 1 MDC, 1 Sasha that are all females in my bathroom grow. I still have a female Querkle Rain and female MDC outside still vegging. They will be used for clones. I am going to be growing mainly clones. 

Peace

FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 31, 2013)

I took a few tops off her today. Here are the before/after pics.

Before


After


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Jun 2, 2013)

gotta get some pics of my outdo ive had out since april. 1 glorious chernobl and 2 bag seed


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 3, 2013)

Man that thing outside is getting big


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 3, 2013)

^NoR*[email protected] said:


> gotta get some pics of my outdo ive had out since april. 1 glorious chernobl and 2 bag seed


Post away bro, I love pics of your grows. The videos too.


whodatnation said:


> Man that thing outside is getting big


Its exciting but I am not banking on anything, we have brutal heat here in August.

Peace

FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 3, 2013)

Cowboylogic's Querkle Rain Flowering Day 10 (female)




She is growing more tops now since topping her again. I need to start expanding the shaded area very soon.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 3, 2013)

Your going to need a bigger cage.







And a bigger water jug lol
​


----------



## EasyPound (Jun 3, 2013)

I dont know what type of freak big grow this is, but!!!! I LOVE IT!!! It's like a big beautiful mary jane hedge bush!!!  Great pics too.


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Jun 4, 2013)

fasho, im off next 2 days ill see wit i can come up with. yo wats that gurl outside u jus topped? i have trimming to get done aswell


----------



## fumble (Jun 4, 2013)

you will def need a bigger shade cage. My two girls filled a 10 x 12 greenhouse, so I am sure Sasha will need way bigger 

...it is supposed to be 110 here on Saturday :O


----------



## wheels619 (Jun 4, 2013)

fumble said:


> you will def need a bigger shade cage. My two girls filled a 10 x 12 greenhouse, so I am sure Sasha will need way bigger
> 
> ...it is supposed to be 110 here on Saturday :O


i think you should get a greenhouse anyways brotha. donate parts of her when she is done so you can get one dude. cuz she is lovely.  that craigslist post you put up was a nice one. i actually wanted one in the back yard. but with me just moving in a few months ago its hard to get a judge on my neighbors and if they would care.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 4, 2013)

^NoR*[email protected] said:


> fasho, im off next 2 days ill see wit i can come up with. yo wats that gurl outside u jus topped? i have trimming to get done aswell


Yeah she has been topped 3 times already and I also trim her lower stuff too.


fumble said:


> you will def need a bigger shade cage. My two girls filled a 10 x 12 greenhouse, so I am sure Sasha will need way bigger
> 
> ...it is supposed to be 110 here on Saturday :O


I am sure if its 110 there it will be close the same here! I think a greenhouse would be way too hot in my area.


wheels619 said:


> i think you should get a greenhouse anyways brotha. donate parts of her when she is done so you can get one dude. cuz she is lovely.  that craigslist post you put up was a nice one. i actually wanted one in the back yard. but with me just moving in a few months ago its hard to get a judge on my neighbors and if they would care.


I would love to have a greenhouse but I think with how my yard and surrounding neighbors, it would draw tooooooo much attention!!! aka THIEVES!

Peace

FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 4, 2013)

14 days completed of Flowering!

I added 6 more clones of my outdoor plant. They are in the middle. As of right now I have nothing but virgin females in my bathroom. The DNA plants are kind of stretchy, I am hoping they slow down now.

Bathroom Boogey Grow


----------



## wheels619 (Jun 4, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Yeah she has been topped 3 times already and I also trim her lower stuff too.
> 
> I am sure if its 110 there it will be close the same here! I think a greenhouse would be way too hot in my area.
> 
> ...


greenhouses are lockable. your sun shades are not. lmao. she gonna smell dude which brings thieves. besides i think they would help with the heat and shit if you get a decent one they are very well ventilated. i went into my buddies and his felt like i was standing under a tarp but all his girls were still soaking up the light. he has a 10x12 too packed with a few plants like yours. lol. and its in caramel valley and it was a hot ass day outside. altho 110 it was not. so thats a huge difference. i wanna go up to see them this summer to see how hot it actually gets in his. if it stays cool im gonna get one for next year regardless of my neighbors.


----------



## wheels619 (Jun 4, 2013)

according to trcking my beans are in the U.S. already.


----------



## wheels619 (Jun 4, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> 14 days completed of Flowering!
> 
> I added 6 more clones of my outdoor plant. They are in the middle. As of right now I have nothing but virgin females in my bathroom. The DNA plants are kind of stretchy, I am hoping they slow down now.
> 
> ...


aww the small clones are so cute. lol. everything looks good brotha.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jun 5, 2013)

aall prospects lookin mighty fine round here broda 

especially da tree of life outside marvelous 



a hoop house
looks easy to make 
pvc curved stuck into cinderblocks plastic cover


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 5, 2013)

Dwezelitsame said:


> aall prospects lookin mighty fine round here broda
> 
> especially da tree of life outside marvelous
> 
> ...



Yes sir!!! I am about 90% sure thats what I will be constructing in the next week or two. I think I am going to put another plant in the ground. I been looking at videos on you tube about the Hoop Houses. I even went window shopping for supplies of the hoop house, trying to get an idea of what it will cost.

Good looking out D!

Peace

FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 5, 2013)

Got STALK


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 5, 2013)

Got some good news today from my electric company, I am getting 20% off my electric bill from here on out! I am still awaiting approval on another waiver to get a even larger discount on my electricity. Either way at least I get 20% off now.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 5, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Yes sir!!! I am about 90% sure thats what I will be constructing in the next week or two. I think I am going to put another plant in the ground. I been looking at videos on you tube about the Hoop Houses. I even went window shopping for supplies of the hoop house, trying to get an idea of what it will cost.
> 
> Good looking out D!
> 
> ...


ill come help you build it... if you want.


----------



## wheels619 (Jun 5, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> ill come help you build it... if you want.


he gonna need it before you get here. its already in the 100+ on hot days sometimes. 

im down to roll up to toss my input into it tho.  my supervision skills are epic. lmao. i can sit and point at stuff smokin bowls all day. lmao.

its one of the perks of being crippled. lol.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 5, 2013)

ill be in sd in 4 days... I doubt he will have it built by then.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 5, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> ill be in sd in 4 days... I doubt he will have it built by then.


Unless I find some money under a rock outside your probably correct!


----------



## wheels619 (Jun 6, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> ill be in sd in 4 days... I doubt he will have it built by then.


nevermind. lmao. good to hear your gonna be here sooner than later. hit me up for a hardcore smoke session.


----------



## EasyPound (Jun 6, 2013)

Beautiful plants! Everything looks so healthy.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 6, 2013)

wheels619 said:


> nevermind. lmao. good to hear your gonna be here sooner than later. hit me up for a hardcore smoke session.


Ive been sober 6 weeks now... dont know if im going back to smoking quite yet...


----------



## wheels619 (Jun 6, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> Ive been sober 6 weeks now... dont know if im going back to smoking quite yet...


fair enough. no peer pressure here dude.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 6, 2013)

Dwezelitsame said:


> aall prospects lookin mighty fine round here broda
> 
> especially da tree of life outside marvelous
> 
> ...


Nice dude! How much do you have into that if I may ask?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 6, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> Ive been sober 6 weeks now... dont know if im going back to smoking quite yet...


Wow! I am sure your 6 weeks of sober will be over in what 4 days more when you get to SD??? 


@Shwag what do you mean bro??? How much am I going to spend to make a hoop house or ????

Thanks Easy P


----------



## wheels619 (Jun 6, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Wow! I am sure your 6 weeks of sober will be over in what 4 days more when you get to SD???
> 
> 
> @Shwag what do you mean bro??? How much am I going to spend to make a hoop house or ????
> ...


total cost and dimensions? only reason i ask is becuz im looking?


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 6, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Wow! I am sure your 6 weeks of sober will be over in what 4 days more when you get to SD???
> 
> 
> @Shwag what do you mean bro??? How much am I going to spend to make a hoop house or ????
> ...


Sorry boss! I thought Dwez had built one already and you were following suit. I've been eyeballing some pre-fab's in the 600 dollar range for the garden and non cannabis plants. I've become completely obsessed with plants of all types. Just got my hops and tobacco seeds today, assortment of perennial berries tomorrow lol. 

Did you price a build out for the greenhouse yet? What's the investment look like? Thanks man, keep it green.


----------



## wheels619 (Jun 6, 2013)

Shwagbag said:


> Sorry boss! I thought Dwez had built one already and you were following suit. I've been eyeballing some pre-fab's in the 600 dollar range for the garden and non cannabis plants. I've become completely obsessed with plants of all types. Just got my hops and tobacco seeds today, assortment of perennial berries tomorrow lol.
> 
> Did you price a build out for the greenhouse yet? What's the investment look like? Thanks man, keep it green.


me and my friend ack were wondering the same. lol.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 7, 2013)

I am trying to score wood off my neighbor, he has a shit load of 2 x 4 stacked in his yard and I never see him move or use those 2 x 4. If I can score some of them that would be very very helpful. I am look at a 10L x 20W x 10H. That would let me be able to put my MD in the ground!

Peace

FM


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 7, 2013)

Hells yeah man... This is the one I've been looking at. I barely have time to mow the lawn and splash water on my plants right now so pre-fab is the way to go for me unless I get a head start on one next spring. I also like the 10 x 20. Good day!

Greenhouse


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 7, 2013)

I went fishing yesterday with my son at the lake, had a blast. I rented a boat for 48.00 for 8 hours. We caught some Blue Gil, Trout (which was strange due to it not being trout season) and Stripers. 

Here is my Outdoor plant, I am going to be expanding here shortly. She is doing very well, I am going to measure her again. I got 7 clones of her in Flowering right now and I still have 15 clones in party cups waiting for chaka to through in his Chaka Flowering Cabin!!!! C'mon man, they are begging to be flowered right now!



Here is the next plant to go in the ground!!! I got to run a Mamadude Outdoor and in the ground! My good friend KMK grew her outdoors and it was ridiculous what they did outdoors! So with that in mind, I got to start prepping the area for where she is going. Its going to be a few days before I can break ground cause I have to soak it with water to soften up the area, if not it will be like digging through concrete. I leave my hose on with a super slow flow and damn the area with those rocks I have all over. So now I am going to have two plants outdoor and in the ground. Whats funny is even with me putting her in the ground, she will still be a very large plant when said and done. Well let me knock on wood cause I know this fucking heat here can be brutal!

Mamadude Cougar



My indoor Bathroom Boogey Grow is now jammed packed. Here are my DNAs OG18 x Skunk Flowering Day 14. Reason they are out of the bathroom is I take them outside for a flushing. I flush them and I switched from Open Sesame to Beastie Bloomz, and gave them Alg A Mix, Pro-Tekt, Micro and Bloom, Bat Guano Tea (my neighbor brewed it). I didnt know these plants would stretch so much, they are in small pots and are becoming a bitch to keep them moist. I need a flood tray.

DNA OG18 x Skunk


I kept one of the 7 males I had from the OG18 x Skunk, he is a stellar male and even has stink to him. I clipped off enough sacks to collect pollen and I will be pollinating one of my OG18 x Skunk females. I want to have some beans from them since I did pay for these beans. You can see I have plenty of pollen to do damage with. 

DNA Male OG18 x Skunk



Hope you all have a great weekend!

Peace

FM


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 7, 2013)

My very first ever plant, and harvest. Not to mention she was an outdoor


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 7, 2013)

Did you ever find pics of that plant outside??? Post them here bro, I want to see it! 

Damn bro those are some fucking Dinosaur Dicks!!! I just hope this plant survives the summer!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 7, 2013)

Her nickname was "Sexi Mexi" for those that remember, I pulled just over a pound off her, using only miracle gro nutes, cause i didnt know any better at the time.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 7, 2013)

Damn bro that is Sexi!!! I wish I was that successful on my first outdoor and 1st plant ever grown!


----------



## supchaka (Jun 7, 2013)

There is a silent competition in my head... I have my work cut out cuz I'm a little behind at the moment! Go go gadget green thumb!


----------



## supchaka (Jun 7, 2013)

And now I just jinxed both of our plants to be plagued with problems


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 7, 2013)

Well keep it in your head, cause I am not competing for anything! All I want is to finish a plant outside start to finish in the hell hole here! I am just happy you came to your senses and put that plant in the ground! She looks good but wait till she settles in the ground, she will explode with growth!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 7, 2013)

supchaka said:


> And now I just jinxed both of our plants to be plagued with problems


What size are those Bamboo sticks???


----------



## Mohican (Jun 7, 2013)

FMILY - First - what does FMILY mean? Second - what strain is that beast? I hope you can get plenty of 2x4s from your neighbor because these plants can get huge and yours looks like it is going to set records!


Remember this:





It took over the whole garden!



I am starting to build a greenhouse this weekend:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 7, 2013)

Mohican said:


> FMILY - First - what does FMILY mean? Second - what strain is that beast? I hope you can get plenty of 2x4s from your neighbor because these plants can get huge and yours looks like it is going to set records!
> 
> 
> Remember this:
> ...


Holy sheetz!!!! Nice!!! F.M.I.L.Y means Forever Mom I Love You, RIP Mom!!! I lost my mom to cancer 2 1/2 years ago! I miss her each and every day but at least I know she is watching over me and not suffering no more!

Strain is ((Early Skunk x Jack Herer) x Pre98 Cougar). I never grew it so I dont know whats going to happen or how it will turn out. I will say this, the Early Skunk x Jack Herer is great and so is the Pre-98 Cougar, that doesnt necessarily mean its going to be good but I am hoping it will be! Honestly Mo, this outdoor plant is going to be used strictly for making Wax! My indoor grow is for flowers.

Your greenhouse is looking nice and large, i love it! Why do people put those nets on their plants? Is that something I need later down the line? I am new to growing outdoors and big plants! lol Any help or info would be grateful! Thanks!

Peace

FM


----------



## supchaka (Jun 7, 2013)

I can assure you my plant will not be anywhere near that size! My wife will be out there trimming it herself if it starts to!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 7, 2013)

supchaka said:


> I can assure you my plant will not be anywhere near that size! My wife will be out there trimming it herself if it starts to!


hahahahahahahahaha! Im telling you right now, there is a good chance it will get that big so be prepared for some good selling points for the wife! She just my chop the whole thing and leave the stalk there and say some bear came by and ate your plant!


----------



## Mohican (Jun 7, 2013)

Sorry about your Mom - Cancer sucks!

Jack x Skunk is a monster and I have heard great things about Cougar. I can't wait to see what she does! The trellis netting was to help hold the plant together. It was ripping the branches off of the main trunk from the weight of the buds. The rain did quite a number on her.

As for not getting too big - mine started out small:

























Good luck 

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## supchaka (Jun 7, 2013)

What date did you start that plant if you recall mo?


----------



## supchaka (Jun 7, 2013)

Looking at the plant I would seriously take an industrial strength hash maker and just cram the whole fucking plant in. All I'm seeing is labor!! Yes I'm lazy.


----------



## supchaka (Jun 7, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> What size are those Bamboo sticks???


They're like 4-5ft ish


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 7, 2013)

supchaka said:


> What date did you start that plant if you recall mo?



You mean what year was it started  that plant had to be at least 20 years old!


Im creeping up in the "competition" chaka declared. Also my first plat outdoors, ever... Not going to come close to yalls.


So fam, everything is looking great dude...
Your going to need that flood tray soon if you want to do anything else in your life besides water those plants!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 8, 2013)

Mo I am so in love with that plant, it really showcases your knowledge and passion for growing! I am still new to growing outdoors, this is only my 2nd time! Hopefully my plant looks half as good as yours when its all done!

Hey chaka, dont worry about labor, I am always available and you know I am not lazy when it comes to Marijuana! 

@ whodat, bro screw a flood tray, they are too much money, I am buying a kiddie pool for $12.00 and lining my bathroom with it!

Peace

FM


----------



## Mohican (Jun 8, 2013)

God grew that plant not me. I just watered and kept the bugs away 

The "Micro Clone" was planted on May 3rd 2012!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 8, 2013)

My neighbor just smoked me out, I am feeling very creative right now, so I am going to show you the roots of my plant. lol its going to be cool.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 8, 2013)

Did make some hash:







Sooooooo gooood - makes your face melt


----------



## EasyPound (Jun 8, 2013)

MO' that is an amazing plant you have growing, what would a beast of similar proportion yield? Has to be a huge number!! I'm guessing 3-4 lbs? Is that possible?!?!?.. too lazy to Google right now hehehe


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 8, 2013)

Im guessing more than that Easy P!


----------



## EasyPound (Jun 8, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Im guessing more than that Easy P!



I know you're probably right, I have no clue - have never seen one that big other than TV and was just curious on rough amounts of yield for something like that!!!  Love it!


----------



## supchaka (Jun 8, 2013)

Mohican said:


> FMILY - First - what does FMILY mean? Second - what strain is that beast? I hope you can get plenty of 2x4s from your neighbor because these plants can get huge and yours looks like it is going to set records!
> 
> 
> Remember this:
> ...


I honestly don't know where I would even dry that. Garage I guess! I need to know more about that plant. How long did it take to trim and did you chop it all at once?


----------



## EasyPound (Jun 8, 2013)

Lol, I keep coming back hoping I fall asleep and dream about this plant  Once again thanks for sharing this beautiful plant with us if only in a picture


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Jun 8, 2013)

wow that bitch is fukin hella big god damn!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 8, 2013)

Early Skunk x Jack Herer x Pre-98 Cougar

Pre-98 Cougar is (Pre-98 x Cougar Kush)

Cougar Kush is ((Northern Lights#5 x Super Skunk) x R.Ed Kush (White x OG x Lemon Chemdawg))

These are some pics of the following strains:

Early Skunk. Jack Herer. Early Skunk Jack Herer
View attachment 2690632 + View attachment 2690633 made this View attachment 2690636




Northern Skunk. R.Ed Kush. Cougar Kush
View attachment 2690634 + View attachment 2690639 made this View attachment 2690631




Pre-98. Cougar Kush. Pre-98 Cougar
View attachment 2690638 + View attachment 2690631 made this 


So this is the end result ((Early Skunk x Jack Herer)(F) x Pre-98 Cougar(M))

View attachment 2690645

Peace I am going to bed, I got a hole to dig tomorrow!

FM


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 8, 2013)

Uh oh, I hope you didnt go and dig up that big ol plant of yours fam... Show us the roos? Your neighbor has some fire eh? lol


edit: missed this page.
Awesome bro!


----------



## Mohican (Jun 8, 2013)

Wow! You have been busy! That is an amazing picture story of your breeding work - I am blown away!

How long have you been crossing strains? How many do you start with?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 8, 2013)

It was a joint effort with many different people contributing.... 

Dont wanna say names, but there were at least 3 different riu members involved.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 8, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> It was a joint effort with many different people contributing....
> 
> Dont wanna say names, but there were at least 3 different riu members involved.


I will say names and I know of 4, Billcollector99, Dwezelitsame, Bajafox and myself!!! The Green Team!

We got quite a few crosses Mo. 

@BC what time are you flying in tomorrow???
@whodat, I was being gansta when I said Roots, like showing you where my girl came from G-Money Grip!!

Peace

FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 8, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Wow! You have been busy! That is an amazing picture story of your breeding work - I am blown away!
> 
> How long have you been crossing strains? How many do you start with?


I am going to sub to your thread Seed Pics! I like it and enjoy seeing different looking beans!!! I am going to take some pics of my beans for your thread Mo!

Peace

FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 8, 2013)

Uh Oh.....I am Digging AGAIN! lol Mo got me motivated with his beast!!!! I am putting a plant in there that has the capabilities to become a real huge monster! MD!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 8, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I will say names and I know of 4, Billcollector99, Dwezelitsame, Bajafox and myself!!! The Green Team!
> 
> We got quite a few crosses Mo.
> 
> ...


Not to be a bubble burster, but baja had nothing to do with that cross 
PLP yes, Bubba cougar no.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 8, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> @whodat, I was being gansta when I said Roots, like showing you where my girl came from G-Money Grip!!
> 
> Peace
> 
> FM



I am so confused lol 

Its so awesome yall got together  
Later!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 8, 2013)

Roots aka heritage
his girl aka the sasha bubba cougar


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 8, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> Not to be a bubble burster, but baja had nothing to do with that cross
> PLP yes, Bubba cougar no.


Not to burst your bubble but I got the Jack Herer Clone from Baja so he did!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 8, 2013)

Oh snap, I completely forgot about that!!!

Good call.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 8, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> Oh snap, I completely forgot about that!!!
> 
> Good call.


Digging in this heat aint no fucking joke!!! I am soaked! Whats up for tomorrow bro, when you flying in????


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 8, 2013)

TO refresh your memory, here is the JH clone aka Nancy after my Mom! This was a fun grow, I wish I kept a lot of the strains around that I had my hands on, Chocolope, Pre-98, Herijuana OG, Jack Herer and the G-13(even though it hermied, it was some tasty mofo smoke), your Chemband and APG(church in-scents pheno)

This was the Jack Herer that is in the previous pics, it was a small clone. I think it was twice as small as this when I first got it.
View attachment 2691553


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 8, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> TO refresh your memory, here is the JH clone aka Nancy after my Mom! This was a fun grow, I wish I kept a lot of the strains around that I had my hands on, Chocolope, Pre-98, Herijuana OG, Jack Herer and the G-13(even though it hermied, it was some tasty mofo smoke), your Chemband and APG(church in-scents pheno)
> 
> This was the Jack Herer that is in the previous pics, it was a small clone. I think it was twice as small as this when I first got it.
> View attachment 2691553


YEAH! Bend them shits!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 8, 2013)

really diggin your outdoor Fm. 2.5 more months veg on that beast and she will be lookin like Mo's monster NO doubt. I like that little barrier fence you have around her. Are you going to be making it taller as she get bigger.? so you gonna transpant her into the bigger hole there ,cool, nice job on that hole. what is in those holes that make her grow so well because it looks like its just gravel all around her?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 8, 2013)

Putting more plants in the ground DAT! Nice avi Sexcula! Good to see you around my friend!

Here is a plant from my indoor bathroom boogey grow

Cowboylogic's Querkle Rain Flowering Day 16.


Bathroom Boogey Grow


DNA Og 18 x Skunk


Early Skunk x Jack Herer x Pre98 Cougar. This is a clone off my outdoor plant. I also just put in 6 more of these clones.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 9, 2013)

Mohican said:


> God grew that plant not me. I just watered and kept the bugs away
> 
> The "Micro Clone" was planted on May 3rd 2012!


Mine started on March 26 from seed, I got lucky with it being a female! Maybe God will grow mine!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 9, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Mine started on March 26 from seed, I got lucky with it being a female! Maybe God will grow mine!



You have to ask nicely


----------



## CHIEF PUFF PUFF (Jun 10, 2013)

What's up FM? I'm back on the block again. Glad to see you are still growing those beautiful trees. I decided to throw some Herijuana seeds in a paper towel, time to grow again.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 12, 2013)

Glad to see my other favorite female grower back at it again. How are you doing ma'am, hope all is well Chief Puff Puff...Herijuana is a very nice strain, I grew it and it was some serious fire. I fucked up and didnt clone it. Have you grown it before? You will love it!

Peace

FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 12, 2013)

Here is an update of my Indoor Grow. This stuff in here will be my flower smoke. Stuff outside is for wax.

DNA OG 18 x Skunk Flowering Day 21
View attachment 2695950View attachment 2695952

Querkle Rain Flowering Day 18



Here they all are in filling up my bathroom. Almost at the half way point for the DNA's

View attachment 2695960

Tomorrow I am putting my other plant in the ground outside (MD x Cougar). I will post pics tomorrow of the outdoor shit!

Peace

FM


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jun 12, 2013)

Very Nice Work Indeed.

Many Thanx for the Share

Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 12, 2013)

Hello there ASMALLVOICE, thanks for the kind words and coming by! Post away if ya like, I like when people post their pics on here. I love looking a pics!

Well I put another plant in the ground like I said. Here she is!!! Mamadude Cougar (cross from my green team) I used 5 1/2 bags of dirt to fill up the hole. Lets hope she grows up to be like the one behind her!

View attachment 2696779

I found this on my plant, my prey mantis are growing out of their skin! lol I have about 8 of them in there. I just ordered some Prey Mantis Egg Cases, I will be harvesting and hatching them once I get them. Should be fun having about 500-1000 of them, I spoke with the two Hydro shops where I live and one of them said if I grow them big enough he would buy them off me. So why not grow some predators! Its a win win IMO!


----------



## Mohican (Jun 12, 2013)

Love them things - 2011 grow:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## wheels619 (Jun 12, 2013)

i think i killed him. lol.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 12, 2013)

wheels619 said:


> i think i killed him. lol.


Nope you need to look closer at the pic, he grew out of that, means he is growing. When r u and BC coming over my house?


----------



## wheels619 (Jun 12, 2013)

no. i killed bc. he has been hunched over in my garage a while. got too high off of a big wax bowl. the travels of his has killed his tolerance. lol. not sure yet. we shall see.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 12, 2013)

hahahahaha awesome!!! I wish you guys could come up here!!!


----------



## Mohican (Jun 12, 2013)

How far up are you?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 12, 2013)

nice job on the transplant Fm. Nice canopy for your monster beast as well. Can you please tell me what kinda soil do you use for your outdoor plants and whats the benifits of doing a crate grow are. . did you line the crate with burlap or smartpot felt like material? have a good evening pal.


----------



## fumble (Jun 12, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Here is an update of my Indoor Grow. This stuff in here will be my flower smoke. Stuff outside is for wax.
> 
> DNA OG 18 x Skunk Flowering Day 21
> View attachment 2695950View attachment 2695951View attachment 2695952
> ...



Damn man...those first two pics look like a fireworks explosion! And the fifth is just beautiful. Love the dif shades of green


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 13, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> nice job on the transplant Fm. Nice canopy for your monster beast as well. Can you please tell me what kinda soil do you use for your outdoor plants and whats the benifits of doing a crate grow are. . did you line the crate with burlap or smartpot felt like material? have a good evening pal.


For my outdoor plants I put Fox Farm Soil Ocean. I have used a few different soils and my I keep going back to Fox Farm. I recently used Victory Soil which sucked cause I kept having issues with its pH. As far as the milk crate, the benefit is saving money, you dont have to spend a lot of money on a smart pot that is equal in size as a milk crate. As far as fabric to use, I would go to a fabric store and go to the clearance section and try to see whats the cheapest fabric that is close to feeling like a smart pot. I actually used my Milk Crate Outdoor and Indoor with a SCRoG. When I used it for my SCRoG, I actually laced the milk crate with that sun screen material you see covering my plant outside. Shit worked just fine. Here are some pics of the Milk Crate outdoor and SCRoG


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 13, 2013)

Great Grows!!..Great Journal..

Tnx


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 13, 2013)

Mohican said:


> How far up are you?


one hour and 15 minutes away from San Diego

@bob thanks for the kindness, welcome and stay!

Peace

FM


----------



## Mohican (Jun 13, 2013)

Are you in the 909?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 13, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Are you in the 909?


Riverside County bro! 951


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 13, 2013)

View attachment 2698264View attachment 2698265


----------



## Mohican (Jun 13, 2013)

Good soil out there! How hot is it?

That queen is getting chunky  She has some nice pointy leaves!

Subcool visited Mendo Dope's farm and they use two of those screens. Do you think you will need a second one?


This baby is smelling pretty skunky already 






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jun 13, 2013)

How tall is she? She is going to get so much bigger!


----------



## wheels619 (Jun 13, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> View attachment 2698264View attachment 2698265


eww dude... lol. you drink pabst? good old pbr. lmao. i havent drank that shit since i was like 17.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 13, 2013)

Mohican said:


> How tall is she? She is going to get so much bigger!


^^^^ What he said 



F.M.I.L.Y said:


> View attachment 2698264View attachment 2698265


Dude spread her wide open, PLEEEEASE DO IT FOR ME!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 13, 2013)

I brown bag PBRs! Street Style! lol

Shwag, it aint happening bro! I want to see what its like to grow a monster. The little lady in the ground in front of her will be SCRoG'd, not big bertha!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 13, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Good soil out there! How hot is it?
> 
> That queen is getting chunky  She has some nice pointy leaves!
> 
> ...


Nice plant Mo, if you look closely on the left side of the shade material you will see its doubled up already! During the peak hours of the day when its the hottest, I spray down the shade material and i swear its like 15 degrees cooler in that shaded area! Today it hit 96F, our hottest part of the summer doesnt come till August!!! Its like a damn desert here and i hate it especially after moving from San Diego! Fuck I miss San Diego!

Peace and I hope your knee is feeling better bro!

FM


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 13, 2013)

its worse then the desert fm. you have even more pollution to deal with then me. Awesome job on taking care of her. Those ladys are drop dead gorgeous. do you get any rains this summer. Im going to start an outdoor and im a bit worried about monsoons devestating my crop. take it easy fm, thanks for the info on the soil and im sure you wil be back in san diego before you know it. Cant leave till these ladys are done can you? i wouldnt , yu got to finish this grow out now, its too insanely magnificant.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 14, 2013)

Oh, no - I mean the metal screen around the plant. I guess Mendo uses a second one. I am interested to see how they do it. I figure when it stretches in flower they add a second screen to support the buds and branches.

The knee was much stronger today. Just in time to go under the dentist drill  He used some good novocaine though. It made my fingers tingle!

Wow 96! I love the shades!

Sun was hot today here. Never got full strength though because of the marine layer. 


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 14, 2013)

Yeah I am planning for another cage around her maybe in August. She is def going to need something for support. There are actually already 9 Bamboo sticks inside her that you cant see supporting her, it get very windy here too. Glad the knee if feeling better Mo!

Ambz, I wish it rained here but it doesnt really rain till winter time. If it did rain out here in the heat it would probably be nasty muggy and humid as fuck. I prefer dry heat any day over humid heat! I been to Thailand, Singapore and Panama and those places were fucking humid and hot as hell!

Peace

FM


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 14, 2013)

Thahaha. She's going to be a monster for sure!

Found mites in my shit today  I've been too busy to transplant and the girls got a little stressed. I introduced some lilac cuttings and dwarf cherry trees and I think they may have brought the devil. Neem drenching foliar style and scoring another round of SNS209, YOU KNOOOOWWWWW. Have a good weekend playa.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 14, 2013)

I too use SNS 209, shit works real good! I just started using it this grow. You too have a good weekend!

Its Father's Day Weekend! woooohoooo

Peace
FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 14, 2013)

This video is pretty dope!

[video=youtube;qqhlfz9GQPE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=qqhlfz9GQPE[/video]


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 17, 2013)

Hour and fifteen minutes my ass...

More like 2 and a half. lol


----------



## wheels619 (Jun 17, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> Hour and fifteen minutes my ass...
> 
> More like 2 and a half. lol


huh? 56789


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 17, 2013)

how far of a drive...


----------



## Mohican (Jun 17, 2013)

Too big of a bong hit maybe!


----------



## wheels619 (Jun 17, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> how far of a drive...


oh yeah. only like 2.5 hours. lol. i was a wee bit confused. get ur tolerance up yet?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 17, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> Hour and fifteen minutes my ass...
> 
> More like 2 and a half. lol


Coming from the border of mexico (2.5 hours) coming from where I live by QualCom is (1 hour 15 mins) Dont forget I drove that ride twice a weekend. Its not that bad if you go at the correct times. Speaking of that when the fuck are you two hooligans coming over my house???


----------



## wheels619 (Jun 17, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Coming from the border of mexico (2.5 hours) coming from where I live by QualCom is (1 hour 15 mins) Dont forget I drove that ride twice a weekend. Its not that bad if you go at the correct times. Speaking of that when the fuck are you two hooligans coming over my house???


no gas money. plus bc is working like 7 days a week right now or something. so i have no gas and he has no free time. so we suck. lol.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 17, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Coming from the border of mexico (2.5 hours) coming from where I live by QualCom is (1 hour 15 mins) Dont forget I drove that ride twice a weekend. Its not that bad if you go at the correct times. Speaking of that when the fuck are you two hooligans coming over my house???


Ohhhh he got you good BC


----------



## wheels619 (Jun 17, 2013)

Shwagbag said:


> Ohhhh he got you good BC


either way its still 2.5 hours. lmao.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 17, 2013)

wheels619 said:


> either way its still 2.5 hours. lmao.


Google tells me its 34 hours for me so get off your ass and go burn one with FM for me lol.


----------



## wheels619 (Jun 17, 2013)

Shwagbag said:


> Google tells me its 34 hours for me so get off your ass and go burn one with FM for me lol.


from where? san ysidro? try longer for me. lol. and was that burn one with you guys or smoke with him for you? baked? why yes i am.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 17, 2013)

wheels619 said:


> from where? san ysidro? try longer for me. lol. and was that burn one with you guys or smoke with him for you? baked? why yes i am.


Ohhhh whatever just burn one whenever... wherever with whomever. lol


----------



## wheels619 (Jun 17, 2013)

Shwagbag said:


> Ohhhh whatever just burn one whenever... wherever with whomever. lol


i always do. id burn one with the popo if he had brought his own sack to the smoke session.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 17, 2013)

They have the best stuff!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 22, 2013)

Sorry all, my CPU has a couple of viruses. I dont know what to do to fix it, I am so bad with CPUs!

Here is my lady outdoor, maybe this will give you all an idea of how large she is, also you can see how I trim her. Looking at the pic with all the trimmings, where they are placed on the floor is where I took them off the plant. So I topped her all over the top and took a bunch of lower shit off! She is touching the top of the shade screen now and I got to get my "Makeshift Hoop House"




(MD x Cougar Kush)
Shwag should love this one, she is spread eagle and she even split a little which I dont mind, it will recover and be that much more stronger!!!


If anyone can help me out with fixing my CPU please let me know. I dont know if I will be able to get back on, I usually have 10 minutes before my CPU acts up.

Peace
FM


----------



## Deuce&Reg (Jun 24, 2013)

_If anyone can help me out with fixing my CPU please let me know. I dont know if I will be able to get back on, I usually have 10 minutes before my CPU acts up.............*quit looking up all the weird fetish porn  jp that sucks*_


----------



## Shwagbag (Jun 24, 2013)

FMILY! Boot into safe mode with networking and download and run AVG free Antivirus software. It might find something that's causing your probs brother, good luck!


----------



## Mohican (Jun 25, 2013)

Could be overheating - are your fans working? I had to clean and lube mine but now my laptop is happy again.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 25, 2013)

I get all these fucking pop-ups and then my shit freezes! IDK, usually BC99 fixes my CPU problems, he knows I am completely clueless when it comes to CPU shit.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 25, 2013)

Week 5 completed, flushed them and now they are getting Cha-Ching

DNA OG18 x Skunk


----------



## noob78 (Jun 25, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I get all these fucking pop-ups and then my shit freezes! IDK, usually BC99 fixes my CPU problems, he knows I am completely clueless when it comes to CPU shit.


Try this http://www.lavasoft.com/products/ad_aware_free.php
that will help with pop ups and such

this will help clean alot of junk and should help speed it up, you will have to retype passwords again but it works well.
http://www.filehippo.com/download_ccleaner

Hope these help some.


----------



## Deuce&Reg (Jun 25, 2013)

/how long ago you start having the problem? quick and easy way to fix ur shit is go to (assuming you are windows and not an apple dude) control panel and look for system and security>backup and restore. then at the bottom it should say *recover system settings or your computer. <fuck I cant undo this bold italic shit lol here I am giving computer advice> then click on OPEN SYSTEM RESTORE. it might say recommended restore point but underneath that it says choose a different restore point and click on that. next screen will show you different dates that either major changes were made or automatic restore points. there should also be a box underneath that says SHOW MORE RESTORE POINTS. click on that and it should bring up additional dates. now you have to decide what date is far enough back that the problem wasn't occurring. click on that date and then you just need to press start for the restore to begin. this will solve your computer problems 99/100 times. ive had a virus that locked my computer from start up so obviously that wouldn't work for that but as long as you can get into your computer you should be fine. A SYSTEM RESTORE WILL UNDO RECENT SYSTEM CHANGES, BUT LEAVES FILES SUCH AS DOCUMENTS, PICTURES, AND MUSIC UNCHANGED. IT MIGHT REMOVE RECENTLY INSTALLED PROGRAMS AND DRIVERS. sry I didn't type this on my last comment but I was a lil unmotivated at the moment lol  btw had to use neem oil for the first time today for my blueberries outside REAL ONES and that smells terrible! lol. idk how you outdoor people do it with the damn bugs!!!fuc *


----------



## Mohican (Jun 25, 2013)

Sevin is really good and it washes off and it breaks down quickly. It is really good at getting rid of earwigs!

Go outside at midnight with a flashlight to see what is eating your BBs. Then you can get the best deterrent. 


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## fumble (Jun 25, 2013)

tried to rep you for that Mohican...thanks for that...good advice


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 28, 2013)

well we are having a hot heat wave out here, pressure dropped big time bringing this fucking heat. last 3 its been at least over 103f. this saturday and sunday its supposed to hit in the 109f. fuck this hell hole, this heat fucks with my head and attitude.

ok i need some advice here, serious. my outdoor plant, the huge one was cloned. now i have a clone of her inside flowering, its on day 23 of flowering and isn't shooting out pistils. thats over 3 weeks and nothing. why isnt this clone flowering, does it being grown outdoors and then inside have anything to do with it? i mean outside my plants get about 14 hours of light n 12/12 indoor maybe isnt kicking it over to flower? she isnt getting any veg nutes either. if this clone dont flower should i scrap the huge outdoor plant? that way i can still put another plant in its place? need some suggestions here. how much longer do i let this clone flower for? its frustrating me bigtime. help, please.


----------



## wheels619 (Jun 28, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> well we are having a hot heat wave out here, pressure dropped big time bringing this fucking heat. last 3 its been at least over 103f. this saturday and sunday its supposed to hit in the 109f. fuck this hell hole, this heat fucks with my head and attitude.
> 
> ok i need some advice here, serious. my outdoor plant, the huge one was cloned. now i have a clone of her inside flowering, its on day 23 of flowering and isn't shooting out pistils. thats over 3 weeks and nothing. why isnt this clone flowering, does it being grown outdoors and then inside have anything to do with it? i mean outside my plants get about 14 hours of light n 12/12 indoor maybe isnt kicking it over to flower? she isnt getting any veg nutes either. if this clone dont flower should i scrap the huge outdoor plant? that way i can still put another plant in its place? need some suggestions here. how much longer do i let this clone flower for? its frustrating me bigtime. help, please.


my best guess is its going to take a pretty good while for her to convert to flower since its not a drastic light change. only 2 hours or something different right from the veg she had and the flower she is in now? could be why she is a late finisher outside. id give it a week or so longer to see if she flowers if not id be stumped. she could just be a super slow starter. id wait. too much invested in that big outdoor girl to kill it im thinking.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 28, 2013)

when i put the seedling in the ground during april, there was only 12 to 13 hours of daylight. s far as time being wasted, fucking sucks but i dont mind pulling her out of the ground cause i can pop her plant in the ground n re r still a good 2 months of veg time left out here. just reallly pissing me off.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 28, 2013)

i am using my daughter kindle to post on here, my cpu is infected with some viruses. does anyone know f i could take pics with is kindle n post them on here using a kindle? im so bad with technologies. lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 28, 2013)

That is crazy. Give it a few days of dark I guess? I wouldn't pull that monster up,,, shit I probably couldn't if I tried lol


----------



## wheels619 (Jun 28, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> That is crazy. Give it a few days of dark I guess? I wouldn't pull that monster up,,, shit I probably couldn't if I tried lol


 hacksaw. then lots o diggin. altho id probably die trying with my crippled ass but id at least rip a branch or two off like scratches from a rape victim. she would own me and id love it. lmao.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jun 28, 2013)

was lookin around a few pages back up to now

yo puter-did you try a microsoft system restore yet 
restore to a date before problems set in 

not much i could think of if taken to the man he works on the registry files to clean up problems


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 28, 2013)

how much longer should i leave it in flowering


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 28, 2013)

Dwezelitsame said:


> was lookin around a few pages back up to now
> 
> yo puter-did you try a microsoft system restore yet
> restore to a date before problems set in
> ...


what i need is a new cpu. the one i have now is 7 years old. lol


----------



## wheels619 (Jun 28, 2013)

mmm. id leave the clones flowering for a while longer about another week or so maybe longer. shit has to flower sooner or later right?

maybe they sense the mother is still flowering and she is using the force to keep them growing. the force fm. the force. lmao. sorry really big wax bowl. and talking about the force makes me giggle for some reason right now. hahahah.


----------



## wheels619 (Jun 28, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> what i need is a new cpu. the one i have now is 7 years old. lol


well there is your problem. lol. mine is about 4 years old and im about due for a new one. the technology and shit now and days is amazing compared to it all back then.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 28, 2013)

wheels619 said:


> mmm. id leave the clones flowering for a while longer about another week or so maybe longer. shit has to flower sooner or later right?
> 
> maybe they sense the mother is still flowering and she is using the force to keep them growing. the force fm. the force. lmao. sorry really big wax bowl. and talking about the force makes me giggle for some reason right now. hahahah.


The only force i care about right now is the Skywalker Force!!!! I want to become a Jedi after I smoke your Skywalker!!!


----------



## wheels619 (Jun 28, 2013)

wheels619 said:


> well there is your problem. lol. mine is about 4 years old and im about due for a new one. the technology and shit now and days is amazing compared to it all back then.


also a hooker will keep your computer from getting so many viruses. altho you may get one yourself. lol.


----------



## wheels619 (Jun 28, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> The only force i care about right now is the Skywalker Force!!!! I want to become a Jedi after I smoke your Skywalker!!!


fuck yeah.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 28, 2013)

Here is the big dud, hahaha I wont have any problem ripping it out of the ground if I need to. My MD x Cougar is really taking off now and that I know is a plant that will flower some danky buds!!!



Looks like I need to trim that bush again, she is always sneaking out of the shade!!! lol this is the largest plant I have ever grown in my life! lol



DNA OG18 x Skunk, sleeping time but looking nice!!!!


I pollinated this plant with DNA OG18 x Skunk male. Only the lower branches. I am liking the strain so far but the true test will be after the cure!

Peace and stay cool in this heat!

FM


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jun 28, 2013)

all is looking grand 
around here 




> The only force i care about right now is the Skywalker Force!!!! I want to become a Jedi after I smoke your Skywalker!!!


may the force be with you


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 28, 2013)

Here is another strain I am growing which is Querkle Rain.

Here is QR on day 6 of Flowering





This is her on Day 35 of Flowering, bitch stretched a lot and I didnt take account for it cause I have to water her every day now.


----------



## wheels619 (Jun 28, 2013)

wheels619 said:


> hacksaw. then lots o diggin. altho id probably die trying with my crippled ass but id at least rip a branch or two off like scratches from a rape victim. she would own me and id love it. lmao.


wait is it wrong that i just admitted loving the idea of being a womans rape victim? lmao.


----------



## Deuce&Reg (Jun 28, 2013)

wheels619 said:


> wait is it wrong that i just admitted loving the idea of being a womans rape victim? lmao.


Nah, cant rape the willing


----------



## wheels619 (Jun 28, 2013)

wifey raped me. lmao.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jun 29, 2013)

like da man in post above said cant rape the willing 

were you scratching kicking fighting yelling for help



FM - whut do you do wit all da plants when yo kids come over


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 29, 2013)

my kids are well aware of what the plants are, i have had talks with them about marijuana. my son is a teenager. i made my kids read my MMJ Rec and there are also great video and articles on Norml that help with talking to your kids.


----------



## fumble (Jun 29, 2013)

hahaha...you have a teenager now


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 30, 2013)

well today i am tearing down my outdoor makeshift shade house for the plant. its hot outside but i have to get this done. i will post pics later


----------



## Mohican (Jun 30, 2013)

I feel you! I am building a greenhouse!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 1, 2013)

Mohican said:


> I feel you! I am building a greenhouse!


Mo have you ever had a clone from an outdoor plant and flower it indoor and it not flower? I am in that situation right now and was wondering if you had that problem before or have any suggestions?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 1, 2013)

Well I finished my ghetto rigged Hoop House...Its huge! It was 106F outside yesterday when I decided to do it. I almost had heat exhaustion, I was getting lightheaded and drank some water and gatorade and felt fine after 30 minutes. Took me about 4 hours to get it assembled and also 2 trips to Lowes. The whole thing totaled $110. that is also including the tiki fencing and sun shaded material. Very cheap and very effective! Hope it holds up in the winds, it gets pretty windy here. 

Once they start flowering I will remove the sun shade probably in September. Damn thats still some time away. The ghetto hoop house is 16' x 16' x 7.5', thats plenty of room for those two plants(well at least I think)


----------



## Shwagbag (Jul 1, 2013)

Love it! Spread her out for the love of GOD!


----------



## fumble (Jul 1, 2013)

yes...do it...DO IT! Looks awesome man


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 1, 2013)

OMG that this is giant!!!  sooooo jelly over here  I made a hoop house out of pvc once, the next morning it was in a million pieces lol Spring wind came fukin destroyed it. I didnt have wood supports lol but honestly that storm was out of control... You should be fine. Looking great all around FAM, really nice thanks for sharing. Whats the report on the dud clone inside? Still nothing? Fuk even if it dosnt flower Id keep it around as a novelty plant! Fukin monster!!!

I can see you chilling in the shade by that plant, jamming some tunes, toking up, enjoying a beverage if you drink.... At least thats exactly what I would be doing at one point every single day


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 1, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> OMG that this is giant!!!  sooooo jelly over here  I made a hoop house out of pvc once, the next morning it was in a million pieces lol Spring wind came fukin destroyed it. I didnt have wood supports lol but honestly that storm was out of control... You should be fine. Looking great all around FAM, really nice thanks for sharing. Whats the report on the dud clone inside? Still nothing? Fuk even if it dosnt flower Id keep it around as a novelty plant! Fukin monster!!!
> 
> I can see you chilling in the shade by that plant, jamming some tunes, toking up, enjoying a beverage if you drink.... At least thats exactly what I would be doing at one point every single day


Thanks bro! Yes I already smoked a J last night with my neighbor in there. I never grew anything this big so I stare at that plant a lot. As far as the clone flowering, today is day 28 of flowering and I see literally 1 pistil. I dont know what the fuck to do!!!!!! The clone keeps growing though, it was a little clone when it went in and now its a mature plant but isnt flowering. The diet is a bloom diet with no veg nutes. I am getting really stumped and might just pull that huge as plant if this clone that flower soon. Have you ever had a problem like this Whodat? I might make a thread in the plant problem section.

Today is Day 42 of FLowering for my DNA Og18 x Skunk. I got a total of 6 going. So far there are 3 plants that are very nice and then there are 3 that are not nice. Reason I say not nice is cause there doesnt seem to be much resin production. There is still 3 weeks left of flowering so we shall see if they will goo up here. This week is their last week of nutes and then they get a Molasses flushing. Last 10 days they get flushed with plain water. Damn its been some time since I had a harvest, this is my first grow back since my temp shutdown. 

Peace all

BKB


----------



## supchaka (Jul 1, 2013)

I'd wait another week or two and see what mine do, if mine don't flower either then chop em all!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 2, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> i am using my daughter kindle to post on here, my cpu is infected with some viruses. does anyone know f i could take pics with is kindle n post them on here using a kindle? im so bad with technologies. lol.


hope you know how to erase the browser history on the kindle...


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 2, 2013)

dat big plant is huge 
i hope it dont turn into a little shop of horrors monster ifso yo azz in trouble bro


----------



## wheels619 (Jul 2, 2013)

feed it children. makes the bills a lil cheaper than if you use nutes. lol.


----------



## wheels619 (Jul 2, 2013)

i really want to see her tied down a little if at all possible. i know she is going to be a bit thick in the limbs but damn she would look fuckin amazing once she filled back in.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jul 2, 2013)

wheels619 said:


> i really want to see her tied down a little if at all possible. i know she is going to be a bit thick in the limbs but damn she would look fuckin amazing once she filled back in.


FOR THE LOVE OF GOD MAN!!!!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 3, 2013)

Sorry boys its not happening. I am NOT spreading her out, her branches are thick as fuck and would be too much work. She gets topped weekly and Sup Crop'd daily. My only concern with that plant now is will it FLOWER!!!! When and if she does bud and gets more mature, I will tie down the buds for support only if needed. 

I got my Mamadude Cougar in front of the big one spread out and tied down.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 3, 2013)

Like this D...

Feed Me!!!!!!


----------



## Shwagbag (Jul 3, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Sorry boys its not happening. I am NOT spreading her out, her branches are thick as fuck and would be too much work. She gets topped weekly and Sup Crop'd daily. My only concern with that plant now is will it FLOWER!!!! When and if she does bud and gets more mature, I will tie down the buds for support only if needed.
> 
> I got my Mamadude Cougar in front of the big one spread out and tied down.


FINE! Well, if she flowers I don't think you'll have a choice because I think she'll be pushing through the roof lol.



F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Like this D...
> 
> Feed Me!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 2723764


lol, pretty much. Just chopped the Skunky Monkey last week. Ready to be jarred. Stuff looks great! Mostly just tops and not a great yielder but I really like the aroma and flavor.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 3, 2013)

Shwagbag said:


> FINE! Well, if she flowers I don't think you'll have a choice because I think she'll be pushing through the roof lol.
> 
> 
> 
> lol, pretty much. Just chopped the Skunky Monkey last week. Ready to be jarred. Stuff looks great! Mostly just tops and not a great yielder but I really like the aroma and flavor.


Once and if she ever flowers, the shade comes off, I am only using the shade during the peak summer months. Sept and Oct there wont be no cover.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 5, 2013)

dat plant looks like a volkswagon on its back


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 5, 2013)

4th of July update on the 5th of July!!!! 

Querkle Rain Outdoor Grow. She has been suffering in a 2 gallon root pouch, so I finally transplanted her into the Milk Crate. She is hungry so now she can eat. For some odd reason she is popping out alot of pistils, seems too early to be flowering and she has started from seed outdoors. She should blow up now. I will see where and how large she is before August 1st and then I might put her in the ground for Flowering time.


My Outdoor Plants


DNA Og18 x Skunk Flowering Day 46. They are not getting fed no more, they are now going to get Molasses flush and then plain water and flushing till the end. This plant is my favorite and I did pollinate it with the best male out of this batch. I am very pleased with this pheno and you can see the plant is developing seeds.



Mamadude Cougar Flowering Day 36. She seems to be a fast flowering plant.



Querkle Rain Flowering Day 43. I think this one is going to need about 10-12 weeks of flowering. She doesn't seem to be a big yielder but the quality is definitely there.


Peace

FM


----------



## supchaka (Jul 5, 2013)

What's up with the no flower power plant


----------



## fumble (Jul 6, 2013)

I am quite blind...can you tell me where the seeds are?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 6, 2013)

I like get pics for both of you!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 6, 2013)

Fumble see the Seed Pods now? 




Chaka see pistils, weeeeee....


----------



## wheels619 (Jul 6, 2013)

she looks mature but she doesnt look like she is flowering yet. or is she?


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 6, 2013)

Big freaky bitch. WHat is all that about! Either way, looking awesome bro!


edit: molasses is food and I thought some fertilization was needed for solid seed production?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 6, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Big freaky bitch. WHat is all that about! Either way, looking awesome bro!
> 
> 
> edit: molasses is food and I thought some fertilization was needed for solid seed production?


I didnt dust the whole plant, just the bottom branches, i dusted the plants when it was in week 3 of Flowering so I think there is plenty of food for the seeds to develop.. Molasses breaks down food that the plants roots cant absorb so in return it feeds my soil.

Hey bro Football needs to fucking start already!!!! We have to do a fantasy league, I know I flaked last season but I really want to have a fantasy league for all us stoners!

Wheels, I think she is flowering, she only had one pistil and now she has a few shooting out. I say with in a week or so she will be in full flowering


----------



## fumble (Jul 6, 2013)

I think I see them  Are they the light green part that looks like a little mustache? Very cool. I can see a whole shit ton of sugar too


----------



## supchaka (Jul 6, 2013)

I'd say its more flowering than not!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 8, 2013)

I got a free laptop CPU from my sister. I was surprised she actually sent me a new one, although its not a good one or anything but its an upgrade for me, plus its free!!! Now I need some help protecting my CPU from the evil internet! What do I do and is there a free way to protect my CPU? My CPU skills are of a 8 yr old. Help!

Peace
FM


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 10, 2013)

buy a norton or mcafee total coverage disk an can relax
if puter is recent enough to use dem 


i can see the seed pods - as plain as da black on da back of my hand ha ha 

can see clearly 2 on da right an 3 on da left 

gluckwitum


----------



## Shwagbag (Jul 10, 2013)

AVG Free has served as adequate protection for all of my computers for many years. Just quit looking at prOn and falling for phishing scams!


----------



## supchaka (Jul 10, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;XZNtquypg_M]http://youtu.be/XZNtquypg_M[/video]


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 11, 2013)

That does look painful as fuck


----------



## Deuce&Reg (Jul 13, 2013)

wow that looked horrible. anyone know if you can use the trim you've blown with butane to make cannabutter after? I figure if theres anything left in the trim id give it a shot and the butane left in it should be purged by making the butter anyway right? peace


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 13, 2013)

dont want to look at it i had lazer eye surgery wednesday


----------



## fumble (Jul 13, 2013)

Not sure about that Deuce. I have taken the trim I used to make the butter and then used it to make medicated cream before. There is def some goodness left in after butter making. Just not too sure about after the butane. As long as you get all the butane out, it is worth a try. I would like to know the outcome if you don't mind 



Deuce&Reg said:


> wow that looked horrible. anyone know if you can use the trim you've blown with butane to make cannabutter after? I figure if theres anything left in the trim id give it a shot and the butane left in it should be purged by making the butter anyway right? peace


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 13, 2013)

I personally wouldn't mess with the left over butane material. I always throw it away.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 14, 2013)

I havent been posting much pics, been really busy with having my kids on vacation. I am having a blast and spending too much money!!! Its all worth it if you ask me.

Here is a update of where I am with my plants. Choas!!!

DNA OG18 x Skunk Flowering Day 55. Almost done, says 8 to 9 week finishers but I am thinking more 9 to 10 weeks by what the trichs are telling me. The bottom line is that I will chop a few here and there to see where their sweet spot is. 3 of the plants are going to have a partial harvest due to the seeds finishing up, I hit my best 3 plants last bottom two branches. I am overall impressed with this strain, odor control is a must if you need to be discreet, they are finiky eaters and dont require much for food. They smell like a pungent OG flavor, two of them have the same OG smell with a hint of bubblegum. Nothing skunky smelling about them as they are more OG smelling. They were a pleasure to veg, real easy and no problems at all. Flowering, they were slow starters at first and had me worried cause I thought they were going to be shitty. During weeks 6 and 8 they really pack on the weight and resin. I am glad I made seeds with them cause if the smoke and high are anything like the smell and resin, I will be growing them immediately. Some of my close friends on RIU will be getting some of these beans when its all done!!!



Querkle Rain Flowering Day 52. This strain doesnt have the yield and weight but the quality is definately there. This strain is something else, I think it quadrupled in size during flowering, totally unexpected. I sup cropped the shit out of her during the first 3 weeks of flowering and she still wanted to stretch. The size of this plant in ratio to its pot size is ridiculous. The smell of her is heavy hit of citrus piney hash with a hint of skunk fart. Real funky smell, I am more excited about smoking this strain then the DNAs.


Outdoor Plants

Querkle Rain in the Milk Crate


Mamadude Cougar in front and Big Bertha in the back.




Big Bertha's Stalk


Some Predator on Predator pr*0*n.


----------



## fumble (Jul 14, 2013)

looks awesome as usual FM  Glad you are having a blast with the kids. Daughter and I had good time for her bday last night


----------



## Mohican (Jul 14, 2013)

Amazing pictures!!!


----------



## supchaka (Jul 14, 2013)

You'll have some good smokable flowers outside if you keep the terminators away this year. Don't call it all erl so soon!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 14, 2013)

supchaka said:


> You'll have some good smokable flowers outside if you keep the terminators away this year. Don't call it all erl so soon!


It's going to be all wax. I been without it and I am addicted to it. Wax wax and more wax, I can't wait. I might wax 3 DNA plants too.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 15, 2013)

erryting showin up mighty fine round dese parts - boyeee

i be liken da pic wit mantis doin its J O B 



da 18 crosses 2 sounds to be 18 dom 
if so you cant loose a very strong flaverful aromatic strain

was da mother to my numbdawgs
number eighteen X ( chemdawg x sour diesel)

NJoy


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 16, 2013)

Dwezelitsame said:


> erryting showin up mighty fine round dese parts - boyeee
> 
> i be liken da pic wit mantis doin its J O B
> 
> ...


Was it DNA's 18? I think I have some of your Numbdawgs crosses in my collection


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 16, 2013)

reserva privadamine was but i think same as dna a diff line by dem


Reserva Privada by DNA Genetics are the Premium genetics from this dutch seedbank. Taking exclusive marijuana strains and preparing limited amounts of seeds make these very rare and unique genetics indeed. Some of the cannabis strains here, both female and regular, are available in very limited numbers, so ensure you buy them when they are available as they go FAST.
Reserva Privada is a West Coast collective of breeders who until now had no place to showcase their creations. These breeders are all protected by medicinal laws within their states but still wanted to remain nameless. With our roots being in the West Coast, we came together to help bring the world these special strains under the name RESERVE PRIVADA. (Most of which you can't get anywhere else and are indigenous to the West Coast i.e. Heirloom strains etc.)



wow a very nice read 
i wish i had started sum rps 
next time to do 18 and headbad 


good to all da good 
bad to all da bad 

whutever works for you
I N I


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 16, 2013)

I was bummed out during the first 4 weeks of flowering with these DNAs but now I am very impressed with how they are finishing. Eventhough they say 8-9 weeks to finish, I am thinking more 9-10 weeks. Yesterday mine finished week 8, there is no way I would chop any of them.

As far as the outdoor stuff goes, I put up a nice fence around my large plant for support during flowering which should be coming soon. I still have to cut out the bottom but getting it up and around her wasnt so bad, i did break some of the plants branches but nothing that I am worried about. I also topped her a lot today hoping it will be the last time before flowering. The fencing is 6ft tall so it will give you an idea of how large the plant is now.



These are clones I got off Chaka's outdoor plant. I been on such a hunt for this pheno because it is the Pre-98 pheno of the Bubba Cougars that were made. Now it is a F2 so I dont know how it will turn out but it is the Pre-98 Bubba. I am so happy to have it and got plans for it. I have these 2 and then I have another in Flowering.


New CPU and I dont know how to rotate the pics. Windows 8 is so damn confusing for me. This is one of the DNAs, wanted to show the size of the plant compared to its pot size, pretty impressive strain!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 16, 2013)

That is a huge plant for that size of a pot!


----------



## fumble (Jul 16, 2013)

oh wow! I am so jealous FM! I would love to have just one like your 6 foot girl outside. So beautiful. 

...sorry to hear the sad news friend. Sending good thoughts to you


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 17, 2013)

I am off to the Garden State once again. My grandmother passed away yesterday, she was 97 years old and lived a long healthy life. RIP Nanna. Been a very tough last 3 years losing my Aunt, Mom, now two Grandmothers. She didnt suffer and is now in a better place!

Peace
FM


----------



## Mohican (Jul 17, 2013)

Stay strong FMILY! Eat a stromboli for me when you are there!

Do you have an assistant gardener to take care of your girls?


Condolences,
Mo


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 17, 2013)

sorry to learn of yo loss 
seems as we get older we hear of more an more losses 

the good book says we have it backwards 
and are suppose to be sad at birth and rejoice at death 
i guess i will forever have it backwards an will never get it right 

stay up - is all of our final destination


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 17, 2013)

Rip granny.
Condolences.


----------



## wheels619 (Jul 18, 2013)

some asshole is making youtube videos. lmao.

[video=youtube_share;nqtpL0tyhSw]http://youtu.be/nqtpL0tyhSw[/video]


----------



## Deuce&Reg (Jul 18, 2013)

condolences man, im sure she was a great person.


----------



## Deuce&Reg (Jul 18, 2013)

nice set up wheels. I had a couple of those xtrasun 6 hoods. great cheap hood! ..........and is that some old AFI I head in the background! fuck ya dude!


----------



## wheels619 (Jul 19, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> View attachment 2739214


can anyone say a 6+ lb plant? lol. good stuff brotha.


----------



## wheels619 (Jul 20, 2013)

Deuce&Reg said:


> nice set up wheels. I had a couple of those xtrasun 6 hoods. great cheap hood! ..........and is that some old AFI I head in the background! fuck ya dude!


yeah they are nice. i like the footprint they give me with the 1000s. nice dense buds. when i start using co2 ill switch them out. they just aren't air tight enough but i still dig them. and yes that was afi. one of my faves. the older stuff at least. the new stuff not so much but i guess thats how it goes with everything right? lmao. offspring was the same way. after the album Americana offspring lost that nice touch completely. lmao.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 22, 2013)

Wheels what strains are what? SCRoG is looking nice. 

I am on my way back home now. My trusted sidekick says all my plants r good to go. Today is also Day 63 for the DNA plants, I will see where they are at and hopefully will be chopping soon. Thank you all for the kind words, it was a tough visit but always good to see the family.


----------



## wheels619 (Jul 22, 2013)

the 4 in the veg tent are 2 pineapple express moms, a northern skunk mom, a skywalker and chocolope altho those are still small. i put the 3 girls you gave me that are alone under the ac and 400 watter on the table in the garage outside in a 30 gallon cement mixing tub. drilled holes like crazy in the bottom and tossed them all in together. send ya a pic on your phone. should be interesting. the tall cuts in the flower tent are pineapple expresses. the trellis net is the cheese on the right the afghan in the center and the madness on the end.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 24, 2013)

Quick update: I put a 8ft x 5ft Screen over MD Cougar, its about 32" off the ground. She started to flower. I did a lot of trimming since coming back from Jersey. My big plant in the back has not started to flower yet. I am thinking within 2 to 3 weeks everything should start to flower. Sad part about it is that our hottest month of the summer is August so this is where all my problems came last year. This year I am more prepared for it. 



Here are the DNAs Og x Skunk Flowering Day 65. According to DNA's write up on the strain it says 8-9 weeks well these bitches are past that and arent even half way milky yet. So they will go till the trichs tell me they are done. I am looking for mostly milky with very little amber. They are putting on some weight so thats a plus.


Can someone assist me in what program should I use for my picture on my CPU please? THis pic is right side up on my CPU but when I upload it here it comes out like this, WTF?


Peace
FM


----------



## Mohican (Jul 24, 2013)

Windows Photo Viewer to look at them and turn them. Corel Paint Shop Pro to process them from giant 14 MB JPGs to 600k PNGs and fix color and brightness if needed. I post them using PhotoBucket - copy the img string into the RIU reply box.


Did that recent storm get you?


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 24, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Windows Photo Viewer to look at them and turn them. Corel Paint Shop Pro to process them from giant 14 MB JPGs to 600k PNGs and fix color and brightness if needed. I post them using PhotoBucket - copy the img string into the RIU reply box.
> 
> 
> Did that recent storm get you?
> ...


I just got home from New Jersey so I dont know. I did hear while I was gone it did rain and wasnt too hot. The fire isnt too far away from me!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 24, 2013)

I am fucked, turn your cpu to the side for viewing....oh well. Here is my Querkle Rain update. She smells like 50 cats took a piss on her. Her stalk is turning purple, its wicked. She has been flushed and is getting plain water. She should be done in a week.


----------



## supchaka (Jul 25, 2013)

Well one of them went straight!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 25, 2013)

That q.rain is a stretchy ass plant huh


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 25, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> That q.rain is a stretchy ass plant huh


Very stretchy, I cant wait to see what she does outside in the Milk Crate Genius Pot. Lumi is going to send me more of those beans so I am stoked about it. I hope I am not allergic to it cause it smells like pungent cat piss. LOL


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 25, 2013)

This is the DNA that is pollinated for more DNA beans

View attachment 2749889View attachment 2749890

DNA Og 18 x Skunk Flowering Day 66



This is how I flush my plants in the bathroom boogey grow. Simple and effective! lol


Mamadude x Cougar Kush Flowering Day 56


----------



## supchaka (Jul 25, 2013)

My plants havent frosted up much yet, I decided to help them out a bit and have hit them with some synthetic nutes. Lil power flower and cns ripe. Oh they will come now! One more dose of avalanche coming for them tonight. Should be chopping in 3-ish weeks.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 25, 2013)

supchaka said:


> My plants havent frosted up much yet, I decided to help them out a bit and have hit them with some synthetic nutes. Lil power flower and cns ripe. Oh they will come now! One more dose of avalanche coming for them tonight. Should be chopping in 3-ish weeks.


You should come over my house and use some Beastie Bloomz and Cha-Ching. Shit is awesome, like tijuana steroids for pot plants!


----------



## Shwagbag (Jul 25, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> You should come over my house and use some Beastie Bloomz and Cha-Ching. Shit is awesome, like tijuana steroids for pot plants!


What rates do you mix? I've had those on the shelf for a couple years just sitting since I went organic. Looking good FM!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 25, 2013)

Shwagbag said:


> What rates do you mix? I've had those on the shelf for a couple years just sitting since I went organic. Looking good FM!


Funny you say that cause I am feeding Organic and when its flowering I still use organics but I add the Salts (Fox Farm Trio). I use about 1/4 tsp per gallon. I use Open Sesame the week before I put a plant into flowering and then I continue for the 1st two weeks of flowering. Then I flush with molasses and use Beastie Bloomz, same dosage amounts. I use that for weeks 3, 4 and 5 of flowering. Then I flush again with Molasses and use Cha-Ching, same dosage amounts and I use it for weeks 6 and 7. Finally I flush with Molasses and give distilled water for the last 2 weeks of flowering. Now thats based on a 9 week flowering strain. You should use it bro, its doing no good collecting dust. I am going to give my outdoor plants that shit when they start flowering.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jul 27, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Funny you say that cause I am feeding Organic and when its flowering I still use organics but I add the Salts (Fox Farm Trio). I use about 1/4 tsp per gallon. I use Open Sesame the week before I put a plant into flowering and then I continue for the 1st two weeks of flowering. Then I flush with molasses and use Beastie Bloomz, same dosage amounts. I use that for weeks 3, 4 and 5 of flowering. Then I flush again with Molasses and use Cha-Ching, same dosage amounts and I use it for weeks 6 and 7. Finally I flush with Molasses and give distilled water for the last 2 weeks of flowering. Now thats based on a 9 week flowering strain. You should use it bro, its doing no good collecting dust. I am going to give my outdoor plants that shit when they start flowering.


Nice dude, you have it down. I use it now and again for plants I feel have filled out their containers of super soil. Usually on the smaller pots I flower in. I just put a little in a 32 oz taco bell cup and pour it on lol. I'm a little uncertain how adding salts to organic soil mixes effects the soil so I tend to stay away these days. I definitely used a combination in the past and had great success with it. You obviously do great with it and those rates sound awesome.

I put a lot of time and trial into my soil mixes so usually I don't have to add a goddamn thing. Just a topping of supersoil, compost and vermicompost, maybe a little organic Espoma or Dr. Earth and let'er ride!

I like your method mang, keep up the good work. LOVING THE SCROG BAAAAAAAD! Looks like some nice fruits and stellar yield in that shitter too lol.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 27, 2013)

As far as salts, I only use the Open Sesame, Beastie Bloomz and Cha-Ching. Other than that its all organic. I just started doing this with my last run and it was awesome, especially the flavor and taste of my smoke. I would never say my bud is organically grown cause I do use salts. Next year I am doing nothing but SCRoGs outdoor, I am stressed out about how tall and large my plant is becoming. Neighbors will definitely see my shit when its flowering. My neighbors on each side of my know I grow and dont care at all. Its my neighbors behind my house, I dont know about them.

Peace
FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 27, 2013)

This one is coming down either tomorrow or Monday. My first harvest in a while! Damn 4 more weeks to smoke it. 

View attachment 2752657View attachment 2752656


----------



## supchaka (Jul 27, 2013)

4 more weeks my ass! You'll be smoking within a week!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 27, 2013)

Looking Good Mang! If your gonna Use fox Farm which is only partially organic(big bloom) make sure you use an enzyme of some sort to break down the salts in the soil, especially if you recycle soil. It'll help big time.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 27, 2013)

supchaka said:


> 4 more weeks my ass! You'll be smoking within a week!


Nah I wont cause I will have made BHO (trim and popcorn) to hold me over till its cured!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 27, 2013)

Here are some back shot of my plant. I dont take much pics back here but her ass is full....I had to stand on a homer bucket for the pic. Her stalk is massive, I never grew a plant this large before. Its all going to wax too so I should have a nice yield of wax come winter time!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 27, 2013)

Lol, Why is it all going to wax man?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 27, 2013)

T, I am a Wax Addict! lol The plant in front of her that I am SCRoG'n is going to be flowers for smoke, plus all my indoor will be flower smoke.

Here is my DNA that I pollinated, beans look good and done. 

View attachment 2752976View attachment 2752977View attachment 2752978View attachment 2752979

Any trades anyone?

Peace
FM


----------



## Shwagbag (Jul 28, 2013)

Threw down some Open Sesame last night!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 28, 2013)

I give my plants open sesame a week before I even flip them to 12/12. Just start light bro, you know how fox farm is with their dosages!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 28, 2013)

Yea id say those beans are baked. i got some trades too .. but im not growing so i have no need


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 29, 2013)

God damn that plant is massive!  your gonna have sooooo much wax  dont OD!!!!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 29, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> God damn that plant is massive!  your gonna have sooooo much wax  dont OD!!!!


I always try to OD on weed!

@T, sucks you arent growing but you have good reasons! 

Peace
FM


----------



## CHIEF PUFF PUFF (Aug 1, 2013)

Hey FIM, you have yourself one massive ass tree? Now you know you have to educate your girl, what is wax? I'm growing Len Kush and got some AK47 in cups. Keep it green


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 1, 2013)

CHIEF PUFF PUFF said:


> Hey FIM, you have yourself one massive ass tree? Now you know you have to educate your girl, what is wax? I'm growing Len Kush and got some AK47 in cups. Keep it green


Another one of my favorite lady growers, Chief Puff Puff! Wax is hash! I extract using butane. Glad to see you pop in and out from time to time, how are you doing?

Peace
FM


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 1, 2013)

That plant is "aight"... Seen bigger......  taste the hate. One day fam, I will grow a plant like that!


----------



## fumble (Aug 1, 2013)

text me would ya? lost my phone. New one same number


----------



## Brotherdoses (Aug 1, 2013)

Dude! Haven't seen you in the outdoor thread much. Plants are looking good........ Nice.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 3, 2013)

Took my son fishing again at Lake Skinner, we rented a boat and caught 18 Striped Bass. Looks like fish tacos this weekend! 

View attachment 2761863View attachment 2761866View attachment 2761865


Here is my Querkle Rain prior to going in the jar for curing. Looks good, I grew this in honor of the late Cowboylogic, R.I.P! He made the cross!


DNA Og x Skunk Harvest


Mamadude X Cougar Flowering Day 66


Peace
FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 3, 2013)

Well with my DNA plants getting chopped means I got room to flower more stuff! So these are the next two going into flowering tonight, Pre98 Cougars.



Took this pic standing on a chair, she is still showing no signs of flowering yet, I am thinking within a week or two at most. Cant effin wait!


----------



## fumble (Aug 3, 2013)

Damn FM...hella nice bud porn. That looks like straight sugar on the Querkle  Glad you and your teenager  got to go catching and spend some time together.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 4, 2013)

Damn dude,,, thats a huge b!tch!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Aug 4, 2013)

Mr FM all be lookin luvly went a few pages back got an eye full 
you collected sum nice dark seeds sir - nice job 
you slayinum keep itup 

I N I


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 4, 2013)

Yes sir whodat she is a big birch. She still hasn't showed any signs of flowering yet. That's the scary part cause who knows how big she will become. I must of topped her at least 10 times now. If I didn't she probably be close to 10ft tall.

Thanks D, those beans from start to finish 7 weeks total. I did something a little different when I dusted the branches. I covered the branches I was going to hit first, then I sprayed the rest of the plant with water keeping the branches that I was going to hit dry. Then I removed the bags over the bottom branches and dusted them. I waited an hour and sprayed the whole plant with water again and when she dried up, she went back into my flowering room. I was worried about having seeds everywhere and there was nothing, just the branches I dusted had beans. So this is how I will pollinate from now on.

Peace
FM


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Aug 5, 2013)

smart man i like dat 
you dont use your head just for hats i see 
im gona try dat 
if dere is no patent on it 
lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 5, 2013)

Using that method it would be easier to pollinate multiple branches on different days.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 5, 2013)

Go for it D, I don't mind sharing what works for me. Just know if you are looking for hundreds of seeds it's not going to happen, but if you want minimal amount of seeds, it's very effective.

@bc, miss you n the family. Give the little guys a hug from me. When are we going to hangout? I know your busy but if u get a day off or so hit me up.


----------



## CHIEF PUFF PUFF (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks for the education, love my hash I'm trying to get back into the hang of growing again and not make the same mistakes I made with my Sour Kush grow.


----------



## fumble (Aug 6, 2013)

very pretty flowers in your avatar Chief


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 6, 2013)

What happened with your Sour Kush Chief? 
Hope all is well fumble.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 6, 2013)

im off tue wed and thur... but we still dont have a car so no way i can come up there...


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Aug 10, 2013)

^^when i read the first part of yo post i started to hit da like button - but dont like the second part of it for ya


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 11, 2013)

Enjoying your Sunday D? I got a busy one today and I am starting early. I just realized I need to update my thread and post some pics. As of right now all 6 DNAs have been chopped and my Querkle Rain. Today I am chopping my Mamadude Cougar, this plant by far is going to be my best plant this run. It will also be my personal smoke. I also made some very nice big, it's blonde and crumbles.

Peace
FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 12, 2013)

Ok I need some technical support here. I cant up load pics on here. I also cant start a new paragraph in the reply box either, any help with this would be grateful. Thank. Peace FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 12, 2013)

I think I fixed my problems.... These are my new strains from a guy in San Diego.

Girl Scout Cookie Thin Mints
Sour Hawaiian
Headband
Cherry Pie
La Con


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 12, 2013)

Well here is my outdoor stuff, I am taking the top off cause the plant is too large and the weather seems ok but I know as soon as I take it off we will get some crazy heat wave, lol.

View attachment 2774081View attachment 2774083View attachment 2774084View attachment 2774085

This is a clone off chaka's plant, Bubba Cougar F2


----------



## supchaka (Aug 12, 2013)

So do you leave the clones inside for the full lights on cycle at night too? 3 more hours and I'm on a nut hunt!


----------



## fumble (Aug 12, 2013)

looks spectacular hun  I can't believe how big she is. Your Scrog is hella nice too. Will you be able to see the perseids from there? The meteor shower? I would lay out there with those girls and smoke with the meteors


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 12, 2013)

supchaka said:


> So do you leave the clones inside for the full lights on cycle at night too? 3 more hours and I'm on a nut hunt!


The little clones get brought inside but I just took clones off 3 of them so those will be going into flowering now indoors. 

Thanks T, tomorrow I will be removing the cover off. What I am going to do is take the cover and put it up on the sides so it gives me another 6 feet of height. It will be easier to show you pics when I am done tomorrow with it. I am nervous about removing the cover cause of all the helos will have perfect vision to see my plants. But at the same time it will let the big one grow taller now...I wont ever grow a plant this big again, I would rather have a 20' x 20' Scrog then a big bush like I got now.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 13, 2013)

Here is some DNA Og x Skunk BHO, nice blonde crumble...


----------



## fumble (Aug 13, 2013)

wtf? who is that FM? same guy on Chaka's thread?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 13, 2013)

Fucking spammer


----------



## Mohican (Aug 13, 2013)

Where are the pics of the girls sunbathing?

I just took pics of each of the 1 gallon plants to determine sex. Now I need to look at them all! There are definitely more boys out there.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 13, 2013)

jeeezzz FM your really rockin it outside. I wish I had the gutz to have an outside garden as beautiful as yours and moHicans and budologist420 . Im way to paranoid to ever be able to do something like that. not unless my garden was barbwired, boobitrapped and sheltered from the pesky porker chopperz. Throw in a couple good doggies that like to bite some serious ass and some Mossberg pumps, servalenance cameras to pop a cap in their dome if they steal your plants. Particaularlry if you live the ghetto full of convicts and thieves like I do. lol.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 14, 2013)

Hey FMILY - you can find mainlining info here:

https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/542308-main-lining-thread.html


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## wheels619 (Aug 14, 2013)

mmm. update with pics for those of you curious as to what my crippled ass is up to.  check the sig. go to the end.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 14, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> jeeezzz FM your really rockin it outside. I wish I had the gutz to have an outside garden as beautiful as yours and moHicans and budologist420 . Im way to paranoid to ever be able to do something like that. not unless my garden was barbwired, boobitrapped and sheltered from the pesky porker chopperz. Throw in a couple good doggies that like to bite some serious ass and some Mossberg pumps, servalenance cameras to pop a cap in their dome if they steal your plants. Particaularlry if you live the ghetto full of convicts and thieves like I do. lol.


Hello DAT, thanks for coming by, I dont live in a nice area and if they are going to steal my weed, so be it, I will grow more. What I am nervous about are fuckers coming in the house, thats when I introduce them to my Sig. I really wish I could have dogs but I am allergic to them so thats a no go. lol I want a Mossberg 500 Tactical so bad!!!


Mohican said:


> Hey FMILY - you can find mainlining info here:
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/542308-main-lining-thread.html
> 
> ...


Thanks Mo, I was wondering what that was. I dont main line but I might try it. Approximately how long is a veg time to get 16? I know strains are different but was wondering a guesstimate.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 15, 2013)

I don't keep track. I have been vegging and trimming for so long it isn't really normal. All of my plants have tiny leaves except the Mulanje that has been out in the #7 smart pot for a few weeks.

I have been leaving the 1 gallon babies outside because I just couldn't keep up with the moving in and out every day. They are starting to flower and half are males.

Pulled a few more balls off of the Scotts OG tonight. I think that is it - fingers crossed.


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 15, 2013)

Mamadude x Cougar SCRoG budding!
View attachment 2778169View attachment 2778176

Querkle Rain Milk Crate Grow, budding
View attachment 2778174

DNA Og x Skunk Bud
View attachment 2778177

Querkle Rain Buds
View attachment 2778179

Peace
FM


----------



## fumble (Aug 15, 2013)

So wait...can you just go plucking off the balls and he can stay in the garden?



Mohican said:


> I don't keep track. I have been vegging and trimming for so long it isn't really normal. All of my plants have tiny leaves except the Mulanje that has been out in the #7 smart pot for a few weeks.
> 
> I have been leaving the 1 gallon babies outside because I just couldn't keep up with the moving in and out every day. They are starting to flower and half are males.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mohican (Aug 16, 2013)

Why not?! As long as they have not opened and have not released any pollen.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 16, 2013)

been doing it for a month on my gdp will seed Monday and kill him didn't like the stability of the kens gdp my self


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 16, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I think I fixed my problems.... These are my new strains from a guy in San Diego.
> 
> Girl Scout Cookie Thin Mints
> Sour Hawaiian
> ...


nice strains there


----------



## supchaka (Aug 16, 2013)

There you go again!


----------



## CHIEF PUFF PUFF (Aug 16, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> What happened with your Sour Kush Chief?
> Hope all is well fumble.


Well I jacked up my Sour Kush with too much nutes. I still ended up with 4 jars of popcorn buds and I smoked that shit Petty good too! I was pissed because that baby would have been a tree like yours.


----------



## CHIEF PUFF PUFF (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks fumble. That's my Master Kush. I jacked up the last grow I did of MK having a fan going when they were drying, and the buds on that baby was fat!!!!


fumble said:


> very pretty flowers in your avatar Chief


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 16, 2013)

All looks top notch fam! Is that big girl out back doing anything,,, with all that junk in her trunk?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 16, 2013)

She started to flower whodat. She was the last to start which means she will get even larger still. I took off her cover and as soon as I did that we get hot weather. She is a little pissed off but will be fine. Honestly I just want this outdoor grow to be over already, so fucking long and still two months more. 

@chief, sucks about the SK. What are you going to grow now? Do you want to run some of my Pre98 Cougars F2s?

ty Dr.

Peace
FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 16, 2013)

Well since I harvested, now I got my bathroom filled up again. These are the strains that are flowering now:

Pre98 Cougar
MD x Cougar
Girl Scout Cookie
Headband
Sour Hawaiian
La Con
Cherry Pie



I took clones off all the new strains I added, those will be vegged out and probably flowered outside when I harvest my outdoor. Last year I was flowering outdoor in DEC and Jan. lol

Peace
FM


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 16, 2013)

your rock bro


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 16, 2013)

are you gonna come to the surprise party?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 16, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> are you gonna come to the surprise party?


yes the 31st correct?


----------



## fumble (Aug 17, 2013)

hey FM  bathroom is looking good


----------



## fumble (Aug 17, 2013)

Lol I jacked up this last grow myself. My girls were fugly but hella nice smoke. 



CHIEF PUFF PUFF said:


> Thanks fumble. That's my Master Kush. I jacked up the last grow I did of MK having a fan going when they were drying, and the buds on that baby was fat!!!!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 19, 2013)

Here is a quick look at how I ran my MDC trim and popcorn, I used 14.1 grams of sugar trim and popcorn nugs, yielded 1.8 grams of blonde crumble love!



Peace
FM


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 19, 2013)

That's some lovely stuff right there! Has anyone ever tried running butane through hash? I have a small extractor, lots of trim and more hash than I know what to do with. I was thinking of mixing the hash with the trim and running some butane through it. Thoughts?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 19, 2013)

Here is the outdoor stuff...Finally everything is flowering. My large lady aka Big Bertha just started so she will probably be a late harvest, which is good cause my outdoor harvest will be spread out. When my Indoor grow lights come on, I will post pics. 



She is finally flowering!


These are cool shots of under my plant towards to sky. I prune all the shit inside so she has a shield of colas, well at least thats the plan and what I hope for!


She has a shit load of tops since I been topping her forever. 


This clone is off Chaka's outdoor plant. I cant wait to smoke this one, I really hope it has the bubba taste and high!!!


Peace
FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 19, 2013)

Shwagbag said:


> That's some lovely stuff right there! Has anyone ever tried running butane through hash? I have a small extractor, lots of trim and more hash than I know what to do with. I was thinking of mixing the hash with the trim and running some butane through it. Thoughts?


Me personally no, but I know Chaka has done something like that I think? Chaka didnt you? I could be wrong.

Peace
FM


----------



## supchaka (Aug 19, 2013)

Butane through dry ice hash is a big mistake. It gums up immediately doesnt drain right and then plugs the tube, unable to get more butane through it. Dont try it! Smoke it or turn it into an edible or use a different process.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 19, 2013)

I smoked that before right???


----------



## supchaka (Aug 19, 2013)

No, after it fucked up I ended up running it through a strainer with ISO, it came out like shit and I gave it away.


----------



## fumble (Aug 19, 2013)

If it's dry ice hash SwagBag, I can show you how to turn it into an oil you can use for a shit ton of good things


----------



## fumble (Aug 19, 2013)

I so wish I could sit under Big Bertha with a fat ass joint and blaze myself out. So beautiful FM 



F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Here is the outdoor stuff...Finally everything is flowering. My large lady aka Big Bertha just started so she will probably be a late harvest, which is good cause my outdoor harvest will be spread out. When my Indoor grow lights come on, I will post pics.
> 
> View attachment 2783191
> 
> ...


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 20, 2013)

Fumble you can smoke there anytime! Probably be better when she is full of buds.

Here is the Indoor shit, its a full bathroom again, I got quite a few different strains in there now.
Strains:
Mamadude Cougar
Bubba Cougar F2s
Headband
Sour Hawaiian
Cherry Pie Og
GSC Thin Mints
LA Con
MK Ultra (bagseed I found in a bud from a dispensary) It was some good smoke.



These are the two mini-SCRoGs both on Day 15 of Flowering, two different phenos, Bubba Cougars F2s


Peace
FM


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 20, 2013)

fumble said:


> If it's dry ice hash SwagBag, I can show you how to turn it into an oil you can use for a shit ton of good things


Please do! Its either that or I do some tinctures. I need to do something with it b/c its just sitting there. Mostly I just cook with it and make .5g hash capsules. I'm not looking to start a pharmacy tho lol. 



supchaka said:


> Butane through dry ice hash is a big mistake. It gums up immediately doesnt drain right and then plugs the tube, unable to get more butane through it. Dont try it! Smoke it or turn it into an edible or use a different process.


It is dry ice hash, and thank you for the heads up! Did you mix it with trim and bud by chance? Or did you just try to run butane through the hash?


----------



## supchaka (Aug 20, 2013)

Shwagbag said:


> Please do! Its either that or I do some tinctures. I need to do something with it b/c its just sitting there. Mostly I just cook with it and make .5g hash capsules. I'm not looking to start a pharmacy tho lol.
> 
> 
> 
> It is dry ice hash, and thank you for the heads up! Did you mix it with trim and bud by chance? Or did you just try to run butane through the hash?


I dont recall, but it was mostly hash. If you could mix in very small amounts with bud it may not gum up the works bud I'd start with 25% or less.


----------



## fumble (Aug 20, 2013)

I will pm you some info Swag. You can do both glycerine and alcohol tinctures, although I have a lemoncello vodka one that has been sitting for about 8 months because I am scared of it lol. But the oil has so many uses.

FM...if only I had wings


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 20, 2013)

fumble said:


> I will pm you some info Swag. You can do both glycerine and alcohol tinctures, although I have a lemoncello vodka one that has been sitting for about 8 months because I am scared of it lol. But the oil has so many uses.
> 
> FM...if only I had wings


Thanks Fumble.... I'd be afraid too lol.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 20, 2013)

Shwagbag said:


> Thanks Fumble.... I'd be afraid too lol.


Fumble is good with that shit, she is the edible master and helps me a lot. I always bug her


----------



## supchaka (Aug 20, 2013)

If you want to make some edibles and have dry ice hash just throw it right in the mix! I use liquid lecithin to replace 1/3 of the oil or butter the recipe calls for and cook as normal. Quick and easy no mumbo jumbo. Emily had a brownie I made with such a method, granted they were a little strong. I used 9 or 10 grams of hash in one batch of brownies. 5 is more realistic.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 20, 2013)

Ok so like I said, as soon as I removed the cover, nothing but heat and triple digits. So I decided to just mount 2 pieces of PVC to the SCRoG frame and hoop the MDC since she is budding. Looks like a igloo. hahaha. The big plant will have to suffer in the heat, hopefully this heat leaves soon!



Peace
FM


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 20, 2013)

looks amazing FM! hows pre98 bubba kush doing? I got one on the go now as well. I meant to tell you we started flowering the same day !isn't that like sooo weird ? lol, I could have sworn you said you had one. maybe im mistaken?


----------



## Mohican (Aug 20, 2013)

Mega grow!


----------



## fumble (Aug 20, 2013)

That is hella cool FM  I can see a sea of big ass kolas under that hoop


----------



## supchaka (Aug 21, 2013)

It was a blessing in disguise my plant got fucked up cuz it would have been yanked for sure if it kept growing at the pace of yours. Mines all yellow and gimpy barely pulling through each day but still under the radar!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 21, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> looks amazing FM! hows pre98 bubba kush doing? I got one on the go now as well. I meant to tell you we started flowering the same day !isn't that like sooo weird ? lol, I could have sworn you said you had one. maybe im mistaken?


The two that you see on the left side that are next to the big plant are Pre98 x Cougar Kush. They are clones off Chakas outdoor plant. I also have 2 other indoor Pre98 Cougars in a Mini SCRoG. Chaka's clone is a Pre98 pheno.


Mohican said:


> Mega grow!


You are Mr Mega Grow, I am hoping for something like you had in your yard. That monster of yours! This will be the last time I do a plant so early. Next year I am SCRoG my yard. That way I dont have to worry about height.


fumble said:


> That is hella cool FM  I can see a sea of big ass kolas under that hoop


They wont be too big but she is packing and frosting up nicely.


supchaka said:


> It was a blessing in disguise my plant got fucked up cuz it would have been yanked for sure if it kept growing at the pace of yours. Mines all yellow and gimpy barely pulling through each day but still under the radar!


It was your first run outdoors in this insane weather, but your right it probably was a blessing. Regardless you will still yield something off it and free sun is always free!

Peace
FM


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 21, 2013)

MONSTER plants FM! Other than that Im speechless 

*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to F.M.I.L.Y again.





*


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Aug 21, 2013)

X2 tride my self. ttt for the600w crew. looking great!!!!!! as always.


whodatnation said:


> MONSTER plants FM! Other than that Im speechless
> 
> *
> 
> ...


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks Whodat and Cali!!!


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 21, 2013)

Your pastures are looking green Fm lol. Keep up the good work!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 22, 2013)

Ok well today around 8:30pm there was some lighting outside, it was cool. I am in my kitchen and notice a big flash and I was confused....I look out my kitchen window and see four young males on the roof behind my house taking pictures of my plants. I go outside and they scattered off the roof and I heard the camera hit the ground and them saying "get the fucking camera dawg, get that shit hurry" What the fuck? I am on full alert, General Quarters, Man your Battle Stations! About 3 weeks ago there were other neighbors on their roof looking at my shit and I brought my gun outside and started to clean it, but that was during daylight. I dont have a Dog cause I cant have pets in the house. Any suggestions? Should I get bear traps and set them in my yard? Cow bells with fishing line? any help to put me at ease will be grateful!

Peace
FM


----------



## supchaka (Aug 23, 2013)

Holes with spikes! oh wait you'll be the one to get in trouble for that! No holes with spikes!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 23, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Holes with spikes! oh wait you'll be the one to get in trouble for that! No holes with spikes!


I was thinking bear traps!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 23, 2013)

Any Girls Scout Cookie Growers out there? Does this look anything like GSC? I got the clone from a guy in SD who swears its GSC. It could be a mexi brick weed strain for all I know. Its a beauty though!
View attachment 2788061View attachment 2788062

MDC SCRoG full flower force, will be a Sept Harvest on her!
View attachment 2788063View attachment 2788064


----------



## supchaka (Aug 23, 2013)

My outdoor took a turn for the worst yesterday. She might be on her last leg.


----------



## wheels619 (Aug 23, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Ok well today around 8:30pm there was some lighting outside, it was cool. I am in my kitchen and notice a big flash and I was confused....I look out my kitchen window and see four young males on the roof behind my house taking pictures of my plants. I go outside and they scattered off the roof and I heard the camera hit the ground and them saying "get the fucking camera dawg, get that shit hurry" What the fuck? I am on full alert, General Quarters, Man your Battle Stations! About 3 weeks ago there were other neighbors on their roof looking at my shit and I brought my gun outside and started to clean it, but that was during daylight. I dont have a Dog cause I cant have pets in the house. Any suggestions? Should I get bear traps and set them in my yard? Cow bells with fishing line? any help to put me at ease will be grateful!
> 
> Peace
> FM


stupid double post.


----------



## wheels619 (Aug 23, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Ok well today around 8:30pm there was some lighting outside, it was cool. I am in my kitchen and notice a big flash and I was confused....I look out my kitchen window and see four young males on the roof behind my house taking pictures of my plants. I go outside and they scattered off the roof and I heard the camera hit the ground and them saying "get the fucking camera dawg, get that shit hurry" What the fuck? I am on full alert, General Quarters, Man your Battle Stations! About 3 weeks ago there were other neighbors on their roof looking at my shit and I brought my gun outside and started to clean it, but that was during daylight. I dont have a Dog cause I cant have pets in the house. Any suggestions? Should I get bear traps and set them in my yard? Cow bells with fishing line? any help to put me at ease will be grateful!
> 
> Peace
> FM


post no trespassing signs with firearm warnings on them all over the back yard and front yard. it will deter them also get a camera or two to put up high on poles so they can be a visible deterrent. if you want single wireless cameras that hook up to ur laptop they are about 40 a piece or you can get a camera bundle with 4 and the recorder for about 250 bucks. other than that i wouldnt recommend cleaning ur gun in proximity to the neighbors seeing it becuz its still illegal in the state of cali to own a firearm and grow. a felony actually. get a guard cat. or a hypoallergenic dog.  they make medium and big dogs with human type hair so no allergies that are also playful and relaxed around kids which would also guard the shit out of your house.

shit you just reminded me its time to clean all my shite. lol.


----------



## supchaka (Aug 23, 2013)

wheels619 said:


> other than that i wouldnt recommend cleaning ur gun in proximity to the neighbors seeing it becuz its still illegal in the state of cali to own a firearm and grow.


I've never heard of this. Do you know where you got this info? I had a buddy with a HUGE grow op near fontana get sorta busted. He was pulled over for tinted windows and had a bunch of grow shit in the bed of his truck. They pulled the tough guy attitude on him and said they'd get warrants to search his house. He said no need! Showed them his paperwork, took them to his house and showed him his op, which was about 80 plants total and a collection of 9 guns, all registered to him. They didnt fuck with his stuff, said have a nice day and left!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 23, 2013)

wheels619 said:


> post no trespassing signs with firearm warnings on them all over the back yard and front yard. it will deter them also get a camera or two to put up high on poles so they can be a visible deterrent. if you want single wireless cameras that hook up to ur laptop they are about 40 a piece or you can get a camera bundle with 4 and the recorder for about 250 bucks. other than that i wouldnt recommend cleaning ur gun in proximity to the neighbors seeing it becuz its still illegal in the state of cali to own a firearm and grow. a felony actually. get a guard cat. or a hypoallergenic dog.  they make medium and big dogs with human type hair so no allergies that are also playful and relaxed around kids which would also guard the shit out of your house.
> 
> shit you just reminded me its time to clean all my shite. lol.


All sounds good except the $ factor! I dont have any $ to spend on anything right now. What I need are a couple of caged Mountain Lions in my yard with a release switch from inside my house.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 23, 2013)

Bird netting with bells. That shit gets you tangled up very badly. Would be hilarious watching some fool rolling on the ground in a bird net ringing the bells 

The GSC looks good. The ones I have seen are very dark and have tight nodes.


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 23, 2013)

GSC from s33d ..... BCbud Depot
don't know if that helps

Mom from s33d, first run of clones..


 love your stuff F.M.I.L.Y


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 23, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Bird netting with bells. That shit gets you tangled up very badly. Would be hilarious watching some fool rolling on the ground in a bird net ringing the bells
> 
> The GSC looks good. The ones I have seen are very dark and have tight nodes.


I was thinking fishing line with bells on it. But I do like the bird netting idea!

Nice GSC bob, have you harvest it yet before?


----------



## wheels619 (Aug 23, 2013)

supchaka said:


> I've never heard of this. Do you know where you got this info? I had a buddy with a HUGE grow op near fontana get sorta busted. He was pulled over for tinted windows and had a bunch of grow shit in the bed of his truck. They pulled the tough guy attitude on him and said they'd get warrants to search his house. He said no need! Showed them his paperwork, took them to his house and showed him his op, which was about 80 plants total and a collection of 9 guns, all registered to him. They didnt fuck with his stuff, said have a nice day and left!


hmm. give me till tomorrow to find a link for it. gonna start the roast for the fam for dinner right now. maybe he was lucky and the officer wasnt a weed dick.


----------



## wheels619 (Aug 23, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> All sounds good except the $ factor! I dont have any $ to spend on anything right now. What I need are a couple of caged Mountain Lions in my yard with a release switch from inside my house.


yeah the money factor im starting to learn is sometimes worth it in the end with some things. its better than you coming home from work one time with no plants in your yard and no one else to witness anything. maybe even a webcam hooked up to your laptop out the window maybe would be better than nothing. cuz i know id be devastated if that shit happened to me. especially if they were already scoping shit out. shit just seems shady pics and people on roofs and shit.


----------



## wheels619 (Aug 23, 2013)

you could bury plywood with nails driven thru it under the gravel all thruout the yard.  even if it was a sheet chopped up to like 8 pieces like little land mines. you will know if your neighbors tried at night. lol.


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 23, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Nice GSC bob, have you harvest it yet before?


First run was a bit F'd from so cal heat wave in march, or from me..lol
pic is day 46 flwr, a couple days ago.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 23, 2013)

Shit where I live is a constant heat wave and I am in Riverside County. Do you have a thread? If not you can post the GSC pics here. I like to follow.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 23, 2013)

Hey FMILY,
The bird netting is so fine you can' even see it. The problem with nails is if a fireman or police jump the fence for a legit reason (or not) you can get in big trouble. Plus, what will you do when you wake up to find some dude dead in your back yard?  Rat traps seem like a good idea. Loud painful and legal - they even have ones with spikes!

If you google GSC there is a thread somewhere about the original grower and his twitter feed. From there you can get good reference pictures and find out about the Forum cut. Thin mints is the one everybody wants. The apple pie stuff is good but not the true GSC.

Hope this helps.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## wheels619 (Aug 23, 2013)

has anyone ever considered going back to old school strains? some of the best strains ive ever grown have been from stuff you can barely find anymore. testing a few old ones now. should be interesting.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 24, 2013)

Thai is a strain I have always wanted to grow!


----------



## Sofia Dali (Aug 24, 2013)

wheels619 said:


> has anyone ever considered going back to old school strains? some of the best strains ive ever grown have been from stuff you can barely find anymore. testing a few old ones now. should be interesting.


yeah wheels, I been thinkin the same thang. like northern lights , lemon skunk next grow. FM dude , what a bout bob wire with razor blades around your plant.
anther option may be to dig a 6 foot trench around your plant in a circle completely around the plant.. about a 4 foot diameter. Stick about 40 Dracula like stakes around and in the pit. and then lightly cover the circle with some grass and netting as a camouflage, that way the go to pick the buds off the plant, they will fall into the pit and be impaled like swiss cheese and that way when you go and look at the pit and see them down there and if you see a body in it, just pull down your pants and piss in it. Then cover up the pit with dirt and plant a bunch of roses there...may you and your Family stay safe.


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 24, 2013)

wheels619 said:


> has anyone ever considered going back to old school strains? some of the best strains ive ever grown have been from stuff you can barely find anymore. testing a few old ones now. should be interesting.


thought the same thing,
here's one of my NL's also @ day 49



Do you have a thread? If not you can post the GSC pics here. I like to follow.


No tread, jus like to lurk in background & learn, 
really have no pic's worthy of posting.
Bird net & bells get's my vote​


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 24, 2013)

Northern Lights is the God Father of Bud!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 24, 2013)

Sofia Dali said:


> yeah wheels, I been thinkin the same thang. like northern lights , lemon skunk next grow. FM dude , what a bout bob wire with razor blades around your plant.
> anther option may be to dig a 6 foot trench around your plant in a circle completely around the plant.. about a 4 foot diameter. Stick about 40 Dracula like stakes around and in the pit. and then lightly cover the circle with some grass and netting as a camouflage, that way the go to pick the buds off the plant, they will fall into the pit and be impaled like swiss cheese and that way when you go and look at the pit and see them down there and if you see a body in it, just pull down your pants and piss in it. Then cover up the pit with dirt and plant a bunch of roses there...may you and your Family stay safe.


I am really digging your Avi!!!! That brought a smile to my face and I needed that! Thanks sofia!

EDIT: pretty much everything I am growing has Northern Lights and Skunk in it. The Cougar Kush cross mom was Northern Lights x Skunk. 

Peace
FM


----------



## ambedexteras (Aug 24, 2013)

Dude. The most indica looking gsc I have is looking like its gonna be awesome
Just topped all the gscs today. Here's the shortest fattest leaf. Hoping its a serious pain reliever man my backs been killing me


----------



## wheels619 (Aug 24, 2013)

ive got a northern lights phenom but its crossed with skunk #1 so who knows if it will be like the original.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 24, 2013)

ambedexteras said:


> Dude. The most indica looking gsc I have is looking like its gonna be awesome
> Just topped all the gscs today. Here's the shortest fattest leaf. Hoping its a serious pain reliever man my backs been killing me


Nice, I hope it helps you bro cause bad backs aint no joke!


----------



## ambedexteras (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks man. And nah def not a joke
I'm in early 20s and already almost had back pain for a decade lol
Chiropractor says I got the back of a 60 yr old.
Lovely


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 24, 2013)

Took some shots from different side, bitch is big!

View attachment 2790330View attachment 2790331View attachment 2790332


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 24, 2013)

Daaaaaamn dude lol. Just awesome.


----------



## ambedexteras (Aug 24, 2013)

as is ur avatar shwag. who is that lovely lady do you know her name? lol


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 24, 2013)

ambedexteras said:


> as is ur avatar shwag. who is that lovely lady do you know her name? lol


My avatar is the only reason people pretend to like me on the interwebs. lol


----------



## fumble (Aug 24, 2013)

lol Swag...it is pretty


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 24, 2013)

fumble said:


> lol Swag...it is pretty


See even a woman can appreciate that!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 24, 2013)

I took my plants out of the bathroom tonight, I cleaned out the bathroom and watered the clones.


Clones

These are my Bubba Cougar F2s. They are some stretchy plants, hopefully they are done stretching. They are on Day 20 of Flowering, I cleaned out all their lower stuff below the screen. They are in 15gal Dirt Pots with FFOF. 


Things will look better in a month or two. I cant wait to see how all these plants finish. Especially since I never finished any of these strains before. 

Peace
FM


----------



## fumble (Aug 25, 2013)

They look awesome FM. I can't wait to see them fill in.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks fumble!!!! Have a nice weekend!

Peace
FM


----------



## fumble (Aug 25, 2013)

you too hun


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 27, 2013)

My pet large mouth bass named Lockjaw doing work on a goldfish!
View attachment 2793760View attachment 2793764

Clones


Mamadude Cougar Outdoor Buds
View attachment 2793771

Peace
FM


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 27, 2013)

I Don't know whats better the LM Bass or Mamadude Cougar in all her glory. Great job FM, Btw did you catch Lockjaw? I kept a catfish tank at my last house.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 27, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I Don't know whats better the LM Bass or Mamadude Cougar in all her glory. Great job FM, Btw did you catch Lockjaw? I kept a catfish tank at my last house.


Thanks bro, and yes my son caught him, with a net.

Peace
FM


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 28, 2013)

miss you bro


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 28, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> miss you bro


I will see you Saturday. Speaking of Saturday, am I going to your house first so we can get high before the party? What's the plan batman


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 28, 2013)

DON'T FUCK WITH KARMA, SIMPLE AS THAT!!!! DO THE RIGHT THING AND BELIEVE!!! I WENT TO COURT TODAY AND AS SOME OF YOU KNOW, I BEEN TO COURT NOW 4 TIMES SINCE FEB! WELL TODAY THE CHAIN HAS BEEN BROKEN, I AM ORDERED BY THE COURT TO STOP PAYING ALIMONY EFFECTIVE SEPT 1, 2013. THANK YOU KARMA AND IT PAYS TO BELIEVE AND HAVE FAITH! I am now free from my X-wife after 6 years since being divorced from her!!!!! Thats $890.00 a month!

Peace
FM


----------



## fumble (Aug 28, 2013)

Fuck yeah!!! Time to celebrate


----------



## wheels619 (Aug 28, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> DON'T FUCK WITH KARMA, SIMPLE AS THAT!!!! DO THE RIGHT THING AND BELIEVE!!! I WENT TO COURT TODAY AND AS SOME OF YOU KNOW, I BEEN TO COURT NOW 4 TIMES SINCE FEB! WELL TODAY THE CHAIN HAS BEEN BROKEN, I AM ORDERED BY THE COURT TO STOP PAYING ALIMONY EFFECTIVE SEPT 1, 2013. THANK YOU KARMA AND IT PAYS TO BELIEVE AND HAVE FAITH! I am now free from my X-wife after 6 years since being divorced from her!!!!! Thats $890.00 a month!
> 
> Peace
> FM


by going to court you just saved $890 dollars a month. pass go collect $980 dollars. damn dude. you gonna be nigga rich with that big ass plant and you not having to pay her anymore. high five brotha man.


----------



## wheels619 (Aug 28, 2013)

hey maybe it was high times snapping a pic of that big ass beast of a plant in the middle of the night and not thieves. lol. that is a big big girl dude.  yum.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 28, 2013)

I dont think they were from High Times! lol

Here is the big girl Big Bertha
View attachment 2795818View attachment 2795819

I like this pic cause you can see her trunk!
View attachment 2795820


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 28, 2013)

MDC SCRoG

View attachment 2795930View attachment 2795931


----------



## Mohican (Aug 28, 2013)

Party in the Pot Patch! Alimony-free zone! Congrats FMILY!


----------



## fumble (Aug 28, 2013)

Damn...you need to get big bertha a stripper pole...she is hella big and sexy.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Aug 29, 2013)

now i see whut you mean when you said you always leave things to karma
good for you nice turn out like a thousand a month 

you are now a free man 

and you just got about a thousand a month raise 




bertha is a big fat azzed beotch


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 29, 2013)

Yep KARMA, just dont fuck with it! Let things take its course. Thanks everyone, it feels good knowing I dont have to pay alimony no more! Now if this heat will go away where I live, I will live like a KING. lol

Does anyone know if you can mix BT with Neem? Is it ok? Will the neem mess up the BT?


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Aug 29, 2013)

not sure dog but id do dem seperate


----------



## Dee Jay Em (Aug 29, 2013)

Hey FM looking good in here.

That Bertha is some gal huh? That trunk is huge! Those pictures of her put a smile on my face every time lol. How is the stench in your outdoor garden? Chill neighbors?

Looking forward to see the progress.

Take care,
Dee


----------



## wheels619 (Aug 29, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Yep KARMA, just dont fuck with it! Let things take its course. Thanks everyone, it feels good knowing I dont have to pay alimony no more! Now if this heat will go away where I live, I will live like a KING. lol
> 
> Does anyone know if you can mix BT with Neem? Is it ok? Will the neem mess up the BT?


do them separately. i wouldnt wanna take the risk of the neem rendering the BT useless.


----------



## Kief Moon (Aug 29, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Ok well today around 8:30pm there was some lighting outside, it was cool. I am in my kitchen and notice a big flash and I was confused....I look out my kitchen window and see four young males on the roof behind my house taking pictures of my plants. I go outside and they scattered off the roof and I heard the camera hit the ground and them saying "get the fucking camera dawg, get that shit hurry" What the fuck? I am on full alert, General Quarters, Man your Battle Stations! About 3 weeks ago there were other neighbors on their roof looking at my shit and I brought my gun outside and started to clean it, but that was during daylight. I dont have a Dog cause I cant have pets in the house. Any suggestions? Should I get bear traps and set them in my yard? Cow bells with fishing line? any help to put me at ease will be grateful!
> 
> Peace
> FM



Hey FM. That's pretty fkdup. If you can't take the next month off work maybe set up a tent in the backyard with a light & radio in it? IDK Your grow is way too awesome to be ripped man!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 29, 2013)

Well I been sandbagging a little here, this was a clone off my large plant Big Bertha that is outside. I like how her buds came out and the smell is wicked. I figured I wanted to see how the BHO would be and its amazing. I am super excited about Big Bertha!!! I used 22.7g of her and yielded 2.8 g of blond crumble.




Peace
FM


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Aug 29, 2013)

im in a total none friendly state but i could never relax knowing anyone could hope da fens and do me in 

id have to have a serrious attack dog wit big fire 

but then id wind up in da pokie 

hmmmm


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Aug 29, 2013)

Fm dat shit be lookin correct dere boyeeee 
you just blew it out on da black plastic and collected


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 29, 2013)

Dwezelitsame said:


> im in a total none friendly state but i could never relax knowing anyone could hope da fens and do me in
> 
> id have to have a serrious attack dog wit big fire
> 
> ...


Not good to be in that state of mind. No plastic bro, its in a pyrex dish. I use two of them, one that catches and then that one in a larger one with very hot water. Kind of like a double boil concept. Thats how I spray it, once it evaps and its in a googey state, I scrape it all to the middle and then I whip for about 20 minutes and let it set for another 15 minutes and repeat that process about 4 times. While I am doing that, I maintain the water to stay hot. After the last time I bring the dish in and scrape like you see in the pics. I love making wax and love smoking it. lol I am a waxhead!

Smile bro and have a good night!

Peace
FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 29, 2013)

Dee Jay Em said:


> Hey FM looking good in here.
> 
> That Bertha is some gal huh? That trunk is huge! Those pictures of her put a smile on my face every time lol. How is the stench in your outdoor garden? Chill neighbors?
> 
> ...


I am worried about my neighbors! lol thanks for the kind words bro!


wheels619 said:


> do them separately. i wouldnt wanna take the risk of the neem rendering the BT useless.


Yeah I am not mixing them. I sprayed the BT today but might have to do it again cause it might rain here.


Kief Moon said:


> Hey FM. That's pretty fkdup. If you can't take the next month off work maybe set up a tent in the backyard with a light & radio in it? IDK Your grow is way too awesome to be ripped man!


Kief, I am doing the tent thing, also on Sept 2 Harbor Freight is having a major labor day sale so I am getting 4 sets of Motion Sensors and I might pick up about 100 Rat traps too. Thanks for coming by bro, hope I can finish this shit without problems. Next year I am doing nothing but SCRoGs that way I dont have to worry about height issues!

Peace
FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 29, 2013)

Here is the Indoor, the clones are showing pistils now, the only thing I am not sure about is the bagseed (MK Ultra) still not showing sex, if its a male I am collecting pollen for future crosses. My bathroom is packed again!


----------



## Mohican (Aug 30, 2013)

Any sign of the storm? That netting I used is called trellis netting and they have it at Home Depot. You might need 4 for your megajane


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 31, 2013)

Nope nothing happened here, just wind and the cage done its job in supporting. The humidity here is just unbearable. My allergies always act up with humidity.

Peace
FM


----------



## Mohican (Aug 31, 2013)

Back in the late '70s i was a honey oil fiend. Great high but it was so hard on my lungs. Now if I cough too hard I will pop my brain 

On a lighter note - Scott's OG #1:





It smells like hash dipped in sweet diesel!  Can't wait to smoke it with you and the SoCal bunch!


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## supchaka (Aug 31, 2013)

Ur an old motherfucker eh! LOL In the 70's I was sitting in the gutter somewhere in Beuna Park enjoying the warm water flowing by from some neighbors car wash. Yeah, thats how I rolled. We moved out of OC in 78 when I was 6, out to the fuckin hills with no phones or electricity. Thats when I really started to tear shit up! I'm about as SoCal local as anyone can be. I've never lived more than 50 miles from where I was born at St. Josephs 41 years ago!


----------



## Mohican (Aug 31, 2013)

I started smoking pretty young. I grew my first plants when I was 14. 

I had so many seeds I wanted to see what would happen. I freaked out when twenty little seedlings sprouted up in my mom's rose garden 

The neighbors started freaking out when they all had pot growing in their yards hehe.


----------



## Sofia Dali (Aug 31, 2013)

I cant wait to smoke that Scott OG for sure. the pool looks so nice and clean. I think ill wear my pot leaf bikini, my Bob Marley sandals.and my sun hat made out of hemp. .they closed my pool down due to finding shit in it. im so repulsed now I cant bear the thought of going back. howz it hangin fmbkbamily,be viginalnt and make sur your strapped kid.Look at this outfit I picked out for u kindness.lmao


----------



## fumble (Aug 31, 2013)

rofl Sofia Dali


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 1, 2013)

That was funny Sofia!

Pool Party at Mo's, I am in and game!


----------



## Sofia Dali (Sep 1, 2013)

WOO HOO!!!! POOL Party at MO's!! WOO HOO!! can it please be scheduled for mid OCt after my harvest . I cant leave my babies till thane. We can have a Halloweedy weed theme where everyone dresses up in there favorite costumes. and since you live so close to Hollywood you can even invite Cheech and chong. Its going to be the Party of the year. We can sample eachothers favorite strains. I wouldn't miss it for ANYTHANG!! ANYTHang!WOO wooo wooo wooo knuck nuk nuk nuk why swertenly Mo.. and the best thing is THE GREENHOUSE should be done by then!!! hee haw


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 1, 2013)

Sofia Dali said:


> WOO HOO!!!! POOL Party at MO's!! WOO HOO!! can it please be scheduled for mid OCt after my harvest . I cant leave my babies till thane. We can have a Halloweedy weed theme where everyone dresses up in there favorite costumes. and since you live so close to Hollywood you can even invite Cheech and chong. Its going to be the Party of the year. We can sample eachothers favorite strains. I wouldn't miss it for ANYTHANG!! ANYTHang!WOO wooo wooo wooo knuck nuk nuk nuk why swertenly Mo.. and the best thing is THE GREENHOUSE should be done by then!!! hee haw


We can make his greenhouse into a fun-house smoke lounge! I would go to the party dressed up as Ace Frehley from KISS! I might post a pic when I was a kid in a plastic Ace custom. Are you in Cali Sofia? I am in Riverside County


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 1, 2013)

I dont know if I will still fit in my custom anymore, but I did rock the KISS customs every Halloween! That pic was from 1979, lol
I will bring lots of weed and wax to the party if we do have one....


----------



## fumble (Sep 1, 2013)

Haha!! Awesome FM


----------



## supchaka (Sep 1, 2013)

Dude wtf, that doesnt even remotely look like you. That sweater looks like straight up wool, itchy as all fuck.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 1, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Dude wtf, that doesnt even remotely look like you. That sweater looks like straight up wool, itchy as all fuck.


East Coast is cold during that time of the year. Shit my mom could of made me wear a steel wool sweater, as long as I had my KISS costume on, I was in another world!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 2, 2013)

Here is my Girls Scout Cookie Day 18 of Flowering. With these clones I am doing something different, no salts, 100% Organic. These clones will be my first ever real deal organic grow. It seems to be working good right now. Now I got a bunch of different strains and I dont like growing so many different strains but I am only going to keep the 2 very best of the 7. The MK Ultra Dispensary Bagseed I am definitely keeping if it dont Hermi. That bud the seed came from was very powerful!

All the clones got sprayed yesterday with Neem and Pro-Tek.
View attachment 2801572View attachment 2801573View attachment 2801574

Peace
FM


----------



## fumble (Sep 2, 2013)

sweet! Can't wait to see the difference with going organic


----------



## wheels619 (Sep 2, 2013)

fumble said:


> sweet! Can't wait to see the difference with going organic


the only thing ive ever really noticed with organic stuff is a better taste and its smoother. synthetic nutes i feel mke more potent weed just becuz of the ability to mx out the nutes without burning them. lthough i bet if you got really good with organics you could make some super dankety dank.  i want to try organics next year for my outdoor. wanted to make my own soil but im gonna wait a few more months before i start it to let it cook a bit.


----------



## fumble (Sep 2, 2013)

ic ic Wheels  I try to be as organic as possible, with what I can afford. I would love to do the same and mix my own soil for next year. We'll see if that happens though lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 2, 2013)

dna og18xskunk reminds me of a watered down Cougar...


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 2, 2013)

Big Bertha wax blew my mind...

Mamadude x cougar is some of the best smoke I have ever had.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 2, 2013)

Does anyone know if the Infrared LED Lights of a surveillance system will penetrate and hermi my plants outside? The lights are red in color, LED and are infrared. I am buying a surveillance system but want to make sure the red LED lights dont fuck up my plants at night.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 2, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> Big Bertha wax blew my mind...
> 
> Mamadude x cougar is some of the best smoke I have ever had.


Take pics of your plant, that clone is a clone from my SCRoG plant. The MDC bud is a completely different plant then the one you have. Did you chop her yet?


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 2, 2013)

Nope, havent had time, she has just been chilling outside...


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 2, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Does anyone know if the Infrared LED Lights of a surveillance system will penetrate and hermi my plants outside? The lights are red in color, LED and are infrared. I am buying a surveillance system but want to make sure the red LED lights dont fuck up my plants at night.


Hmmmm, I'm glad you've identified this concern. Given plants definitely like the red spectrum for photosynthesis during the flowering cycle, I would be concerned as well. I guess it might depend on the lumen output and/or the wavelength of light. I do know that there are some green led lights available on the market which are used as "lights out" work lights for cannabis. Evidently the green light does not disturb the lights out portion of the photoperiod, which provides plentiful amounts of working light without any risks, so they say.

Moonlight does not seem to have negative effects on outdoor cannabis, but moonlight is also not a highly usable wavelength of energy for cannabis either. I'm not sure if moonlight doesn't effect the flowering period of cannabis because the lumen intensity is so low, or if the wavelength is inefficient, but I would probably lean towards lumen intensity since regular white light bulbs can disturb them. 

So basically, to answer your question, I don't know but I'm concerned too! LOL

EDIT:

PS - Popping a Cougar in T-minus 3 minutes.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Sep 2, 2013)

Does anyone know if the Infrared LED Lights of a surveillance system will penetrate and hermi my plants outside? The lights are red in color, LED and are infrared. I am buying a surveillance system but want to make sure the red LED lights dont fuck up my plants at night.


i doubt it will bother plants though red is infrared 
ithink it will be treated by plant same as green light 
no esnada


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 2, 2013)

So after you posted that question, I was thinking.... Have you been avoiding using your backyard after dark to prevent interrupting your plants? lol


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 2, 2013)

Well I added 3 more feet of sun shade extending up. As soon as I get it all up and tidy, we just got slammed with high winds and a massive dropping of rain. My whole frame and sides were ripped out and laying on its side. I went running to my neighbors house to get help with holding up the frame. We stabled it some but its nerve wrecking right now. It seems the storm just left my area and is heading Northwest. Fucking nightmare there! Here are some pics of the updated.

Now my neighbors behind me and on the back side of my yard cant see the plant. I feel more comfy now that I got that up.


I think if I arrange the cameras so they are not pointing directly on the plant I will be ok. There are 3 systems that I need to make a decision on, it will be an investment having my house with a surveillance system.

Peace
FM


----------



## wheels619 (Sep 2, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I think if I arrange the cameras so they are not pointing directly on the plant I will be ok. There are 3 systems that I need to make a decision on, it will be an investment having my house with a surveillance system.
> 
> Peace
> FM


yeah but t least you have the piece of mind of having some sort of security.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Sep 2, 2013)

all will be good fo you bro


----------



## Sofia Dali (Sep 2, 2013)

HAHA! you look stoned in that adorable kiss costume.started young eh?, me too. and wow buddy, reallylooks like you got your work cut out for you with your lovely ladies dealing with all the elements.your fortunate to have nice helpful cool neighbors.. Good luck with the new surveillance system. I look forward to seeing it set up. the cookies sound real yummy. I hope you got a tasty cut.. maybe some mint or chocolate? I seen some pics of some really sugary cookies online. freaked out and licked my computer screen. got to get a cut soon... real impressive, those girl scouts love to coat the cookies is tons of sugar just the way I likez emz.... cant wait to see yourz start to glisten. ROCK ON BROTHA!


----------



## fumble (Sep 2, 2013)

Hella sweet FM. Now I can see the screen better. It will be nice to feel a bit safer with your girls. Holy kolas!! I lost count on tops lol


----------



## supchaka (Sep 2, 2013)

Unfortunately a camera system is only going to put you into this situation  LOL 
[video=youtube_share;6XAXphnWFXE]http://youtu.be/6XAXphnWFXE[/video]


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 3, 2013)

hahahaha good shit!

@Shwag, its too fucking hot to do anything in my backyard at night. Thats why there is nothing but weed growing out there.

The cameras are great they having motion sensors so I can get alerts at all times and I can look at my grow with my phone, kindle or any cpu with internet. Plus it gives me a sense of security of my home. I dont live in the best area so this will help greatly! Plus its a new toy I can play with.


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 3, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> hahahaha good shit!
> 
> @Shwag, its too fucking hot to do anything in my backyard at night. Thats why there is nothing but weed growing out there.
> 
> The cameras are great they having motion sensors so I can get alerts at all times and I can look at my grow with my phone, kindle or any cpu with internet. Plus it gives me a sense of security of my home. I dont live in the best area so this will help greatly! Plus its a new toy I can play with.


lol, makes sense. Yeah man the security sounds like a great idea. I've considered them for my home and may do something this fall. Please share what system you select!


----------



## Kief Moon (Sep 3, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Does anyone know if the Infrared LED Lights of a surveillance system will penetrate and hermi my plants outside? The lights are red in color, LED and are infrared. I am buying a surveillance system but want to make sure the red LED lights dont fuck up my plants at night.


Hey FMILY. I've wondered the same thing. Never heard or read of camera lights causing a herm but I just read over on Mad Hamish's journal were his red A/C standby light caused herms on his indoor. Maybe pointing them away from the girls?  BTW, saw your scrog update over on the scrog thread. Absolutely amazing!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 3, 2013)

View attachment 2803843View attachment 2803842


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 4, 2013)

wowzers!!!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 4, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> wowzers!!!


Hey bro, can I get some MDC beans please? I need a stellar male fast!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 4, 2013)

This was all I could afford, plus it has a 500 GB Hard Drive. Once I get it I will post some pics and let you know what I think. I am sure its not that great but might be enough for me to know someone is in my space.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Zmodo-4-CH-DVR-Indoor-Outdoor-CCTV-Home-Surveillance-Security-Camera-System-500G-/360642970631?pt=US_Surveillance_Security_Systems&hash=item53f7ff0407


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 4, 2013)

That's the exact one I've been peeping on Amazon. I think that will do you well! One thing I did read about it was that if you have the option of using coaxial cable as opposed to the thinner cables provided that it will significantly increase the image quality.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 4, 2013)

Shwagbag said:


> That's the exact one I've been peeping on Amazon. I think that will do you well! One thing I did read about it was that if you have the option of using coaxial cable as opposed to the thinner cables provided that it will significantly increase the image quality.


Yeah, got a link? Are they pricey?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 4, 2013)

I been applying for jobs at dispensaries out near me and I couldn't believe what this guy told me today. He was screening me on the phone and when I told him my age which is 41, he told me I was too old to work there because its hot outside and I might not be able to handle the heat. I went off on this guy, I told him I spent 20 years on active duty and I would run circles around his 18 years old that work for him. I told him I wouldnt work for a dispensary that was judgmental towards people cause they aint in it to help patients as they are for making money! Before he hung up on me I told him I hope he gets raided! hahaha

Fucking douche bag!


----------



## wheels619 (Sep 4, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Yeah, got a link? Are they pricey?


you can get them on ebay for pretty cheap.


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 4, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Yeah, got a link? Are they pricey?


Amazon Link 

As far as coaxial cable my guess would be eBay for that. I get all of my AV cables on eBay for great prices. One thing about coax tho, is its bulky and heavy, which is why they probably don't ship it with this item. A local vendor could be the way to go. Either way, it will work for your purposes. 

Personally I would buy it, hook it up and test it before I ran any wiring just to make sure it serves its purpose. The wiring included may be completely fine. 

[email protected] dispensary douche. Dude, that's completely illegal for him to come out and say that. Businesses can't discriminate openly against people based on their age like that. Obviously all businesses do it when they hire employees but the way he went about it is all wrong. Sue his ass! lol

EDIT 

PS I have no doubt that you would work circles around those kids and make them all look bad in one day. You wouldn't make many friends lol.


----------



## hbbum (Sep 4, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I been applying for jobs at dispensaries out near me and I couldn't believe what this guy told me today. He was screening me on the phone and when I told him my age which is 41, he told me I was too old to work there because its hot outside and I might not be able to handle the heat. I went off on this guy, I told him I spent 20 years on active duty and I would run circles around his 18 years old that work for him. I told him I wouldnt work for a dispensary that was judgmental towards people cause they aint in it to help patients as they are for making money! Before he hung up on me I told him I hope he gets raided! hahaha
> 
> Fucking douche bag!


Yeah, completely illegal and covered by the ADEA of 1967.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 4, 2013)

His name was Mr. Holiday and he was smoking while talking to me. Dude couldnt of been older than 25. Fucking punk!


----------



## Mohican (Sep 4, 2013)

We should just start our own! Members must be 40 or older


----------



## Mohican (Sep 4, 2013)

Had to chop a bud off of the Scott's OG because it was brown. It's like mezcal - it has a worm inside 






















Time to spray the BT.


It was 97 degrees here today - it is still 94 right now 



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Sofia Dali (Sep 4, 2013)

ah sorry to hear about the dispensary. working at a dispensary seems like a lame job, pretty boring. you seem much more intellectual then that.. what about a hydroponic's store. I must say your girls look FanOMinal! I like the little additions at the bottom of the scrog. they look like little potted plants but I assume that they are part of the one big plant. if I recall correctly, Someone mentioned a scrog thread.? I looked but could not find it. heres my scrog, I used 2 screens.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 4, 2013)

Sof, yeah there is a SCRoG thread, I think its called Enter the SCRoG. Try that, your SCRoG is on point!!!! I would love to work at a hydro store, they are hard to get into over here cause there arent many.

I like your thinking Mo, yeah I plucked a few caterpillars out already, I been spraying BT for the last 2 weeks, I was more prepared this year then I was last year. I really hope you rid them fucking terminators. This is also that time of the year for caterpillars. It was windy here today and even got some rain. Weather is very unstable for the last 3 weeks, its suppose to be really hot this weekend.

Peace
FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 4, 2013)

Sofia Dali said:


> ah sorry to hear about the dispensary. working at a dispensary seems like a lame job, pretty boring. you seem much more intellectual then that.. what about a hydroponic's store. I must say your girls look FanOMinal! I like the little additions at the bottom of the scrog. they look like little potted plants but I assume that they are part of the one big plant. if I recall correctly, Someone mentioned a scrog thread.? I looked but could not find it. heres my scrog, I used 2 screens. View attachment 2804902


https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/515987-enter-scrog-scroggers-united-post.html


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 4, 2013)

MDC aka Mamadude x Cougar


----------



## fumble (Sep 4, 2013)

love your Scrog(s) Sofia Dali  Love how it is even decorated. buds are looking niice too


----------



## fumble (Sep 4, 2013)

Damn FM...what a punk! Good thing for him it was over the phone


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 5, 2013)

My 1st Outdoor Harvest of 2013, MDC. It was a clone from the MDC SCRoG(pic below)


Here is my MDC SCRoG, she is really starting to pack on the weight now. The spots are not PM or anything like that, its just the sun coming through the sun shade material.
View attachment 2806004View attachment 2806014View attachment 2806015View attachment 2806018View attachment 2806019

Peace
FM


----------



## fumble (Sep 5, 2013)

Yep, I am for sure in love with another girl  She is absolutely beautiful FM!


----------



## Mohican (Sep 5, 2013)

How is the tree doing?


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 5, 2013)

Those are looking meaty already boss. Don't take a single day off and stay the course!


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 5, 2013)

Daaaamn FM, That looks so sexy in the sun! I can't waaaaaaaaaait for summer


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 5, 2013)

flowamasta said:


> Daaaamn FM, That looks so sexy in the sun! I can't waaaaaaaaaait for summer


Whats up my brotha from down unda!!!! How the hell are you Flow? Good to see you man! You still rocking that Jack Herer X Skunk?

Mo, the tree is good bro, just a little pissed with the weather, she got dumped on yesterday and today! This weather is wrong Mo!!!

Fumble you need to get your ass down here to trim in Nov!!!!

Shwag, I am working them bro, I am out there every morning at 6am doing my routines! I will really be happy when this outdoor is finished, its been a long season and I am getting tired! lol

Peace
FM


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 6, 2013)

Ahahaha, I don't doubt it. Plants that size require diligence I can imagine. One small issue and its all for not. Here in Michigan the outdoor growers don't have the heat issues, but humidity which poses risks for mold. I've seen too many kongerz tossed from it 

I'm thoroughly impressed FM!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 6, 2013)

You know Shwag, I would rather have the heat issues then the humidity issues. Especially at the end of the season when that morning dew comes with humidity. Mold and PM aint nothing to fuck with. So yeah I may bitch a ton about the heat here but the dryness out here is a blessing! Remember last year I fucked away my outdoor grow, due to lack of knowledge of growing outdoors. This year I was a little more prepared for it. Its still early but I can see the light at the end soon! The stress of growing outdoors is like no other! lol

Peace
FM


----------



## fumble (Sep 6, 2013)

you got that right! It would be different if we were out in the middle of nowhere, with no prying eyes to worry about. It was very butt puckering last year, trying to keep watch on all the red keeping watch on me


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 6, 2013)

Hey FM the MDC clone you gave me is still packing on weight, so i gave a her a watering of just water. Gonna let her go till she dries out again, and then see where she is!!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 6, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> Hey FM the MDC clone you gave me is still packing on weight, so i gave a her a watering of just water. Gonna let her go till she dries out again, and then see where she is!!


Good idea, especially since San Diego weather is much cooler, shit let her go another week if you can.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 7, 2013)

Speaking of fucked up weather, I got slammed today with rain! It really came down today!


Here is the Bathroom Grow


----------



## fumble (Sep 7, 2013)

how did they hold up in the rain? hope Bertha took it like a champ. Bathroom looking pretty sexy man


----------



## Mohican (Sep 8, 2013)

Did the rain break any of the branches? Last year several of the branches on the big tree broke and one of the other plants broke clean off at the base of the trunk! Hope it is all well.

Cheers, 
Mo


----------



## fumble (Sep 8, 2013)

Good Morning  Just thought I'd show you your girl and maybe you can tell me what she is? I am pretty sure the package said Skunky Monkey but not absolutely positive. 

Shwag...supercropped just for you


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 8, 2013)

fumble said:


> Good Morning  Just thought I'd show you your girl and maybe you can tell me what she is? I am pretty sure the package said Skunky Monkey but not absolutely positive.
> 
> Swag...supercropped just for you


I dont know what it is but if it is Skunky Monkey it will be good cause your girl Sasha is in it. What I do know is those dinner plates making my mouth drool!!!

@ Mo and Fumble, Bertha held up in the shitty weather, she does have a cage around her and that really proved to save her ass and keep her secured! Unfortunately my make shift fencing around my grow collapsed, so I had to do more make shift fixing. Tomorrow I am going to get wood and really support it better. I forgot about how windy it gets her in Sep, Oct and Nov, I believe its those Santa Ana Winds in this area. I am glad I got that cage up around bertha, it did its JOB!


----------



## Mohican (Sep 8, 2013)

I can't wait to see what happens to the greenhouse when we get some of those 70 mph Santa Ana winds. It finally got cool here last night. Back in the 90s today.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 8, 2013)

Mohican said:


> I can't wait to see what happens to the greenhouse when we get some of those 70 mph Santa Ana winds. It finally got cool here last night. Back in the 90s today.


To be honest it slipped my mind about how bad those winds get. Yesterday when my thing collapsed I was in the rain thinking, why the fuck didnt I remember them winds from last year. I just moved out here last year so I am still adapting to the weather here.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 8, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> MDC aka Mamadude x Cougar
> 
> View attachment 2805043View attachment 2805044View attachment 2805045View attachment 2805046


I was wondering where I put those damn Rapid Rooters, they were in the pot!!! Damn


----------



## Mohican (Sep 8, 2013)

I lost a bag of those plastic name tag things. I mean come on - where could I lose those????


----------



## fumble (Sep 8, 2013)

I am so hoping she is SM! She is starting to stretch nicely and sing in the choir.

lol...that's just some leftovers FM


----------



## Mohican (Sep 8, 2013)

Jesus OG Frost Halo:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 8, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Jesus OG Frost Halo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mo that plant has my eye bigtime, its one frosty holy bud! Where is it from?

@fumble, leftovers? Damn, thats a 5 star looking meal to me! lol


----------



## supchaka (Sep 8, 2013)

I was wondering why they were rapid rooters in the pot myself


----------



## Mohican (Sep 8, 2013)

TGA - It is a cross between the Hells Angel cut of OG Kush bred with TGAs frosty Jack the Ripper stud.


*Jack the Ripper*



   
Jacks Cleaner P1 x Space Queen
*High Times Top Ten List 2006*
Featured in the *Big Book of Buds 3,* pages 86-89Jack the Ripper is well named because it is absolutely killer weed. A true 8 week Sativa Haze the first thing growers notice is the incredible lemon smell and heavy resin production. It has been described by UK growers as the best 8 week Haze ever produced.

This plant will produce triangle shaped spear buds that pretty much stopped active calyx growth early and produced copious amounts of resin instead. Resin production was evident from day 12 in 12/12 but really started to fatten up the heads around day 50 or so.

I find it performs best untopped with a long vegetative period. Once you smoke it the high creeps up, at first you may think that its not so strong but then whammo... it hits you hard and there's no turning back... then... you will be deep in thought and meditative for quite some time... the duration and intensity is strong and thought provoking.










*Jesus OG*



   


After 2 years of testing Kush mother plants the Hells OG Cut was by far the best. Combined with the legendary effects of JTR Jesus OG Kush is what we feel a sour Kush should measure up to. Looking for something to believe in? Jesus is here for you!




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 13, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> My 1st Outdoor Harvest of 2013, MDC. It was a clone from the MDC SCRoG(pic below)
> View attachment 2806003
> 
> Here is my MDC SCRoG, she is really starting to pack on the weight now. The spots are not PM or anything like that, its just the sun coming through the sun shade material.
> ...


What are you using for shade material, and how much did it cost?

I think it would help with caterpilars by keeping moths out.

Seems enough sun gets in to get big buds still!


----------



## wheels619 (Sep 13, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> What are you using for shade material, and how much did it cost?
> 
> I think it would help with caterpilars by keeping moths out.
> 
> Seems enough sun gets in to get big buds still!


i built a box with just window screen on it so mine still get the max light but no bugs can get to them. i havent even sprayed them this year and havent had a single caterpillar yet. a little mold from living so close to the beach but thats it. just pulled them nugs off and letting them finish.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 13, 2013)

wheels619 said:


> i built a box with just window screen on it so mine still get the max light but no bugs can get to them. i havent even sprayed them this year and havent had a single caterpillar yet. a little mold from living so close to the beach but thats it. just pulled them nugs off and letting them finish.


I am trying to find the best bang-for-the-buck mesh.
I want to cover all sides except bottom of a 10x10 area.


----------



## wheels619 (Sep 13, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I am trying to find the best bang-for-the-buck mesh.
> I want to cover all sides except bottom of a 10x10 area.


i have to admit the shit is fuckin expensive. i wanted to sun shade the whole thing but decided against it when it was going to cost me 250 bucks compared to the 60 for the window screen. came in a 4'x20'or25' roll cant remember. took three of them total. plus a few cans of spray paint to make the plants look a little more incognito. lol.


----------



## wheels619 (Sep 15, 2013)

i was asked for a few pics of the screened box. ill see if i can snap a few to show you guys.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 15, 2013)

MY THIEVES WILL HAVE TO ANSWER TO "KARMA"!!!!!! In the meantime, here is some Mamadude Cougar Wax I made, I think I am better at making Wax then I am at growing weed. LOL



Peace
FM


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 15, 2013)

Damn FM, that looks so crumbly and awesomely delicious.


----------



## fumble (Sep 16, 2013)

Wow! Not much more to say than that


----------



## hbbum (Sep 16, 2013)

Seriously

[video=youtube;4pXfHLUlZf4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pXfHLUlZf4[/video]


----------



## wheels619 (Sep 16, 2013)

so i found a few random pics of some guys grow looks similar. lol. plus a few random pics.


also dog. few others but they were shy.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 16, 2013)

Nice stuff Wheels!
There must be a door on the side??


----------



## wheels619 (Sep 16, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Nice stuff Wheels!
> There must be a door on the side??


front face actually. its held down by a 2x3 stapled to it. just weight keeps it tight. no bugs.


----------



## wheels619 (Sep 16, 2013)

cant wait for this greenhouse.


----------



## chamezzzak47 (Sep 16, 2013)

Looking good brah


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 16, 2013)

Damn bro.

*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to F.M.I.L.Y again.





*


----------



## Kief Moon (Sep 16, 2013)

Hey FMILY. Your scrog is looking epic! Are you or any of the SoCal gang planning on heading up north to the Pig Roast in Dec? With your outdoor haul you could just charter a yacht & sail up to SF, then limo over to the lake. LOL I'd enjoy meeting you all.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 16, 2013)

wheels619 said:


> so i found a few random pics of some guys grow looks similar. lol. plus a few random pics.
> View attachment 2824514View attachment 2824515View attachment 2824516View attachment 2824517View attachment 2824520View attachment 2824522View attachment 2824524
> 
> also dog. few others but they were shy.
> View attachment 2824526


Those Bertha clones are packing some serious weight huh??? Damn they look good!
That dog would give his life for your ass!!!

Thanks everyone for the encouraging words! Kief I am probably going in Dec with my Wax! lol

Peace
FM


----------



## wheels619 (Sep 17, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Those Bertha clones are packing some serious weight huh??? Damn they look good!
> That dog would give his life for your ass!!!
> 
> Thanks everyone for the encouraging words! Kief I am probably going in Dec with my Wax! lol
> ...


yeah the berthas are packing on weight. how long ids the flowering time on them? i think they are pretty doe. gonna give them 8.5 weeks or so.

and yes. he would give his life for me but at this point id give mine for him too. so we are kinda even. i guess we have a mutual bond and understanding. lol.


----------



## fumble (Sep 17, 2013)

love it Wheels  Is your dog a hybrid? beautiful


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 17, 2013)

hybrid mutt. lol


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 17, 2013)

fumble said:


> love it Wheels  Is your dog a hybrid? beautiful


HIs dog isnt a hybrid, its a fucking BEAST!

@wheels, I dont know how long the flowering time is, I would recommend going 9 weeks, especially after seeing what Chaka's clones did. They pack serious weight on at the end. Damn I miss SD weather, it was 107F on Sunday here. I hate it here so much!

Peace
FM


----------



## wheels619 (Sep 17, 2013)

he is a husky/australian shep. he rocks.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 17, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> MY THIEVES WILL HAVE TO ANSWER TO "KARMA"!!!!!! In the meantime, here is some Mamadude Cougar Wax I made, I think I am better at making Wax then I am at growing weed. LOL
> 
> View attachment 2823342View attachment 2823344View attachment 2823343View attachment 2823345
> 
> ...



My thought when I saw it 
"Is this a crack and meth cooking forum or what?"

Iv yet to smoke anything that looks like that,,,, great work dude!


----------



## supchaka (Sep 17, 2013)

I worked in carlsbad today, humid and full of suck. I'll take the dry heat and no PM!


----------



## Mohican (Sep 17, 2013)

It was very nice here today. Gray in the morning and topped out around 85. In the mid 70s now.




Edit: Ocean breezy too! The girls were dancing. Forgot how hard it was to take pictures in the wind. Makes them look all distorted


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 17, 2013)

80s here today and 47% rh, down to 76 right now


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 17, 2013)

High humidity changes everything. 


Yay its weather report time.
Been low 90s, cools are mid to high 70. RH outside around 75%... Shizzle.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 17, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> High humidity changes everything.
> 
> 
> Yay its weather report time.
> Been low 90s, cools are mid to high 70. RH outside around 75%... Shizzle.


WTH OMG and all the other exclamatory thinmgs.
That humidity SUXXX!!


----------



## Mohican (Sep 17, 2013)

WhoDat - Are you still in Colorado?


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 17, 2013)

Does that sound like colorado? lol. Thank goodness I left that dry spidermite hole.


----------



## fumble (Sep 17, 2013)

Awesome Wheels...I woulda sworn it was a wolf hybrid. The eyes look straight wolf. is beautiful!


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 17, 2013)

HE is a good looking dog yes. and a great personality too


----------



## wheels619 (Sep 17, 2013)

fumble said:


> Awesome Wheels...I woulda sworn it was a wolf hybrid. The eyes look straight wolf. is beautiful!


he was the runt of the litter and he is about 100 pounds give or take on the time of year. sheds like satans asshole during summer, but i still love him.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 18, 2013)

Some places in CO are under water right now!


Satan's Asshole? What is this the Satan thread now! hehe

Tried to Google that and all I got was this:






Cheers, 
Mo


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 18, 2013)

My Bluenose/Amer Bully sheds like hell too


----------



## fumble (Sep 18, 2013)

you could make a blanket with that


----------



## Mohican (Sep 18, 2013)

We had a wirehair fox terrier and you can't shave them - you must rip their hair out until they are a bloody red bare naked rat. One time after we "stripped" Scarlett O'Hara, we had enough hair to make a copy of a dog laying down sleeping. Cool pic. I will try and dig it up for you cats.

Ok - I am a little shmashed right now and I have diarrhea of the keyboard 

Thank God for Google Chrome and spell check 

Peesh


----------



## wheels619 (Sep 18, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Some places in CO are under water right now!
> 
> 
> Satan's Asshole? What is this the Satan thread now! hehe
> ...


just like that. but a different color. lol.


----------



## fumble (Sep 18, 2013)

Good morning FM...hope all is well


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 18, 2013)

Damn it FAM its been an entire day! Dont you even think about us anymore?


----------



## wheels619 (Sep 18, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Damn it FAM its been an entire day! Dont you even think about us anymore?


we feel so unloved. lol.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 18, 2013)

You saw the wax he made right? His fingers are probably numb!


----------



## wheels619 (Sep 18, 2013)

Mohican said:


> You saw the wax he made right? His fingers are probably numb!


or he is sleeping. lol. too much wax=nightnight.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 18, 2013)

I am lacking in the sleep department, I go to bed now with socks and sneakers and fully clothed! Rippers are on the loose now since Croptober is right around the corner. Cooler nights got me sleeping in my camping chair outside with my machete by my side. I brought one at walmart for $10, borrowed my neighbors sharpening stone and sharpened the shit real good! I am at full war here with rippers! 

@whodat, you need to try my wax, its bombtastic! Only crack I deal with is the one I wipe after eating chinese food! hahahaha!!!

Thank all and all is well fumbz!

Peace
FM


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 18, 2013)

Guard party at fams! I got a barbed trident I can hide under the scrog with  that thing is fukin serious 

"hustlers we dont sleep, we rest one eye up"


----------



## wheels619 (Sep 18, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Guard party at fams! I got a barbed trident I can hide under the scrog with  that thing is fukin serious
> 
> "hustlers we dont sleep, we rest one eye up"


ill bring the bear pepper spray. its the size of a fucking spray paint can that shoots an 8+ ft spray and ive always wanted to use it on someone. lmao. got it for wifey for intruders. i think its lost in a closet somewhere becuz she is a tard and didnt take me serious.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 18, 2013)

Do you think I can find a legit tazzer at a pawn shop? Like the one that shoots the prongs out? I got one of those small tazzers but I zapped myself with it and it hurts but it wont put someone on their asses!

@whodat. my SCRoG plant got stolen bro!!!! I like the new avi, thats your potent tea brew correct? 
Peace
FM


----------



## wheels619 (Sep 18, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Do you think I can find a legit tazzer at a pawn shop? Like the one that shoots the prongs out? I got one of those small tazzers but I zapped myself with it and it hurts but it wont put someone on their asses!
> 
> @whodat. my SCRoG plant got stolen bro!!!! I like the new avi, thats your potent tea brew correct?
> Peace
> FM


no but at about 400 bucks for the gun and a few charger packes you can hit someone from about 10 ft and put them down o problem.  shit hurts. i was the test victim at my local gun shop. only one to have the balls to actually do it. my crippled ass sharted from it. bahahahahah good shit literally. but the bruises from the barbs suck. 
took three weeks to go completely away. got 200 bucks worth of free ammo tho.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 19, 2013)

Fuk I missed that one! Damn dude that's messed up  she wasn't even ready.... How man  all scrog plants iv done are a bitch to harvest.


edit: my av is a distant galaxy believed to be occupied by an advanced species of beings who have mastered the art of cultivation,,,, and intergalactic travel.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 19, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I am lacking in the sleep department, I go to bed now with socks and sneakers and fully clothed! Rippers are on the loose now since Croptober is right around the corner. Cooler nights got me sleeping in my camping chair outside with my machete by my side. I brought one at walmart for $10, borrowed my neighbors sharpening stone and sharpened the shit real good! I am at full war here with rippers!
> 
> @whodat, you need to try my wax, its bombtastic! Only crack I deal with is the one I wipe after eating chinese food! hahahaha!!!
> 
> ...


I sleep with my window open and plants inside cage 6ft high right outside window, and 100lb pitbull on duty...still hope nothing happens as I live in DEEP GHETTO here guys!!!!!!!

Oh forgot to add I have surveillance cameras I installed as well


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 19, 2013)

Fuck thieves and liars... just saying


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 19, 2013)

Somewhat relative?

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/marijuana-grower-killed-booby-trap-article-1.1444173


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 19, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Somewhat relative?
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/marijuana-grower-killed-booby-trap-article-1.1444173


Thats why I dont drink...lol Fucking insane! This happened on Tuesday, folks you need to stay up on the local laws for 215!!! 
http://www.pe.com/local-news/riverside-county/murrieta/murrieta-headlines-index/20130917-murrieta-medical-marijuana-dispensary-ban-adopted.ece


----------



## Mohican (Sep 19, 2013)

Start a recall for all of those politicians. See how fast they change their minds. Fukn vote whores!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 19, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Start a recall for all of those politicians. See how fast they change their minds. Fukn vote whores!


I believe Riverside is the same too!!! Fucking sad man, not even delivery services. Hey wheels have you seen the laws for your city, lol, wow???

Peace
FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 19, 2013)

Well here is why I get 3 hours of sleep a day and I am fully clothed with socks and sneakers 24 hours! Yes I havent slept in my bed since I was robbed and I am sleeping with sneakers on. I cant loose my big girl!!!!

Big Bertha!!!




Bubba Cougars F2s they were clones off Chaka's outdoor plant, fuckers are bulking up big time, they should be ready in 2 weeks.


----------



## Kief Moon (Sep 19, 2013)

FM. I somehow missed that your scrog was ripped. WTF! OMG! That makes me sick man! So sorry. Was there anything on the cameras? They're probably stupid enough to come back too. Wow, that's why I'm so chicken to do outdoor. You guys have balls of steel! 
My plan is to stick to indoor 3 more years. I'm guessing the prices will drop after they legalize recreational at the next presidential election in 2016, then buy some property in the foothills and build a big ass greenhouse surrounded by razor wire. Fckn rippers.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 19, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Well here is why I get 3 hours of sleep a day and I am fully clothed with socks and sneakers 24 hours! Yes I havent slept in my bed since I was robbed and I am sleeping with sneakers on. I cant loose my big girl!!!!
> 
> Big Bertha!!!
> 
> ...


That is ridiculous!
I cant give you rep but Man that is really something special there!!

I need to get help with growing it seems.
My plants are nowhere near that size.... 

What the hell am I doing wrong?


----------



## wheels619 (Sep 19, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I believe Riverside is the same too!!! Fucking sad man, not even delivery services. Hey wheels have you seen the laws for your city, lol, wow???
> 
> Peace
> FM


yeah ive seen the laws for my city. im pretty much fucked. lmao. i cant even cultivate it for personal use, sell, or redistribute. lmao. that worked out really well for them.


----------



## Sofia Dali (Sep 19, 2013)

im sorry for your loss.


----------



## fumble (Sep 20, 2013)

Got Damn FM!!! Bertha is so big and massive  Beautiful work. And those clones are something special too  It will be nice though, when you can finally sleep in your own bed again - minus the sneakers


----------



## supchaka (Sep 20, 2013)

I went to elementary school with the councilman in that article.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 20, 2013)

supchaka said:


> I went to elementary school with the councilman in that article.


We should smoke a bowl with him, call him up man!


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 20, 2013)

"hey its me chaka from elementary school, wanna smoke a bowl?" Perfect.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 20, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> "hey its me chaka from elementary school, wanna smoke a bowl?" Perfect.


Exactly....I was thinking, Hey Councilman i got some blonde wax, want to smoke C-$ GRIP?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 22, 2013)

Sunday morning Cherry Pie!! Week 5 of Flowering, so far this is the only plant that isnt showing any yellowing.



Peace
FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 22, 2013)

Well I had a dream that big bertha got stolen from me, I was over my neighbors house and heard dirt bikes, so we went outside and saw like 3 dirtbikes in my yard. They had bertha and made a ramp out of dirt to jump over my fence. I saw like 4 dirtbikes making the jump and leaving me with nothing in my yard. Pretty strange dream, especially when today marks 2 weeks since I been robbed. I just hope that dream doesnt come true! Well here is Bertha today, I have to do a major clean up on her, and give her a BT spray. 

Big Bertha!!! Finish up biotch, lets go!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 23, 2013)

Damn bro that is wild, wish I could take a few shifts for ya. 
That's a big big girl and she is looking right!


----------



## Mohican (Sep 23, 2013)

Harvested the Jilly Bean #4 Bonsai tree:






Cheers, 
Mo


----------



## Deuce&Reg (Sep 24, 2013)

hell ya dude! fuckin rippers man. I would tie bells to that beast to give a lil more security. you still sitting out there with that machete? how long you letting her go? came a long way since last years attempt. BRAVO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 24, 2013)

I sprayed some BT today as well FM.
I hope nothing happens to your or my Plants!

I found some mold or maybe where a caterpillar did damage on a bud this morn while I was spraying


----------



## wheels619 (Sep 24, 2013)

i actually did an update. fresh pics up.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 24, 2013)

RIP Lumi, I will miss you forever and will never forget our friendship! You will live on in my heart!!!

Real good friend of mine passed away, he taught me MIR Making It Rain, I was lucky enough to meet him, he took me in his home and we fucking smoked a shit load of weed! He was a real good man and will be missed greatly!

RIP Lumi!!!

Peace and Love
FM


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 25, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your friend bro


----------



## Kief Moon (Sep 25, 2013)

Ya, sorry for your loss man.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 26, 2013)

Thanks guys...I know he is chilling with my mom blazing with the ganja godz!!! 

Now the weather has changed drastically, yesterday is was so fucking windy that my outdoor lady snapped. I did repair her up and spent about 3 hours supporting her tops and tying shit everywhere. She looks a little beat up but her buds are still doing great and thats all that counts right now. I will post a shit load of cool pics I got today. Her smell is the same as if a Mango could fart!

Peace
FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 26, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Harvested the Jilly Bean #4 Bonsai tree:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mo you are turning out some sexy ass plants!!! Have you fully decided on what you are going to grow? I know you are pheno hunting but are you awaiting smoke before making a finally decision on the pheno keepers?


----------



## Mohican (Sep 26, 2013)

Sorry about the friend and the wind. Glad you are powering through it all 

Are you an old fart like me?

I thought I had them figured out but now I am seeing some killer Paki Punch and AOS phenos.


So maybe Scott's OG (great painkiller), Jesus OG, Paki Punch, AOS 5 or 6, and the MuMo Bubblegum. The Scott's is a fast finisher and the smoke is perfect. My daughter says that the jarred buds smell like IPA 


Here are a few pics from last nights harvest:


PP 1













AOS 5








JOG 4








The AOS is a bitch to trim while the PP is medium and the Jesus OG is like three fan leaves and you are done! Maybe I should just choose the Scotts (SOG) and the JOG 




Cheers, 
Mo


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 26, 2013)

Deuce&Reg said:


> hell ya dude! fuckin rippers man. I would tie bells to that beast to give a lil more security. you still sitting out there with that machete? how long you letting her go? came a long way since last years attempt. BRAVO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Holy shit man, where ya been??? Glad to see you around bro!

Peace
FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 26, 2013)

Mo they all look like winners to me, lol! I am a sucker for a beautiful marijuana plant and all of yours are BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 26, 2013)

Its so beautiful outside right now, little cloudy but its like 75F. Winds are high at times but nothing scary like yesterday. My pr*0*n glands are tingling.....

Here is the repaired branch of Big Bertha...
View attachment 2837251

Big Bertha is packing some weight now, she still has some time to go. I want this bitch fully ripe and gooey! It is my wax project!!!
View attachment 2837253View attachment 2837254View attachment 2837256View attachment 2837249View attachment 2837260View attachment 2837262

Bubba Cougar's aka Chaka's Young Pussy Clones...One will be personal flower smoke and the other will be personal wax smoke! They are pretty much done!!!
View attachment 2837263View attachment 2837266

Now I am getting ready for another camp out night in my yard!!! I been wearing jackets these last two nights. No one is going to get my Bertha Baby!!!! 

Peace
FM


----------



## wheels619 (Sep 26, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Its so beautiful outside right now, little cloudy but its like 75F. Winds are high at times but nothing scary like yesterday. My pr*0*n glands are tingling.....
> 
> Here is the repaired branch of Big Bertha...
> View attachment 2837251
> ...


shit looks very nice bro. gotta admit she is massive.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 26, 2013)

Yeah and she is packing weight fast! I took two clones off her a month ago, I am going to do a run of her indoors and see how she is.


----------



## xanten (Sep 26, 2013)

looking great man wish i could grow outdoors lol


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 26, 2013)

xanten said:


> looking great man wish i could grow outdoors lol


Its only my 2nd time and it will be my last while I live here! No more OUTDOORS! Taking a break from it, need some time for myself. Outdoors consumes too much time, especially when you got rippers lurking and waiting for that 5 minutes they can rip you off!


----------



## Dee Jay Em (Sep 26, 2013)

Wow man that Bertha is a beauty. Quite a show you got goin on here. Sorry to hear about the thieves putting a damper on things. Damn shame.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 26, 2013)

Hey FM how many hrs a day do you get sun at yer place?
I need something to blame for my girls being 10% of what yours are lol


----------



## supchaka (Sep 27, 2013)

I wonder how big mine would have got had the gopher not made sweet love to her. She was on a good pace! I'll do another outdoor next year but shes going in a pot this time.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 27, 2013)

supchaka said:


> I wonder how big mine would have got had the gopher not made sweet love to her. She was on a good pace! I'll do another outdoor next year but shes going in a pot this time.


I think maybe roots in the ground stay cooler and thats why my girls in their big black cans are so small.
I painted them white, but not till close to the end of the hottest days.


----------



## supchaka (Sep 27, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I think maybe roots in the ground stay cooler and thats why my girls in their big black cans are so small.
> I painted them white, but not till close to the end of the hottest days.


Thats true Im sure, I'll be running some big pots an only one plant but Id like my plant to be maybe 1/4 the size of his, its just too much with my neighbors~


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 27, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Thats true Im sure, I'll be running some big pots an only one plant but Id like my plant to be maybe 1/4 the size of his, its just too much with my neighbors~


I wish mine were 1/4 the size, but most look like 1/10 the size lol.
Next yr they are gonna be bigger though.
This is my 1st true outdoor grow, so I have high hopes of getting better.
I know I didnt do anywhere near enough pruning, but that prolly didnt have much effect on size, just yield.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 29, 2013)

Caught a Mexican in the yard behind mine on a fucking ladder. The house is unoccupied and I took his picture and asked him what the fuck he was doing. He gave me the "Me no speaka english" bullshit!!!! I need this plant to be fucking done already, this is too much....


----------



## Mohican (Sep 29, 2013)

Did you introduce him to your machete?


----------



## supchaka (Sep 30, 2013)

Maybe he wants to trim for you!


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 30, 2013)

I woulda followed him to see where he ran.
Or I woulda chased him and if I didnt catch him call the police and give them picture(s)


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 30, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Hey FM how many hrs a day do you get sun at yer place?
> I need something to blame for my girls being 10% of what yours are lol


According to the website, where I live as of now are getting 11hours and 49minutes of daylight hours.

THis is the website I use for checking details like that, seems pretty accurate since it is military.
http://aa.usno.navy.mil/data/docs/Dur_OneYear.php


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 30, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> According to the website, where I live as of now are getting 11hours and 49minutes of daylight hours.
> 
> THis is the website I use for checking details like that, seems pretty accurate since it is military.
> http://aa.usno.navy.mil/data/docs/Dur_OneYear.php


I mean without trees and roofs etc blocking it, not what is possible.
Here I have treees on 2 sides and then neighbors roof gets in the way at 5:30.
All total direct sun about 6-7 hrs, but 11-12hrs of light with indirect added as well.


----------



## wheels619 (Sep 30, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> According to the website, where I live as of now are getting 11hours and 49minutes of daylight hours.
> 
> THis is the website I use for checking details like that, seems pretty accurate since it is military.
> http://aa.usno.navy.mil/data/docs/Dur_OneYear.php


last chance to toss out your outdoor indicas. lol. im gonna transplant and veg one more week. then outside everything goes.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 30, 2013)

wheels619 said:


> last chance to toss out your outdoor indicas. lol. im gonna transplant and veg one more week. then outside everything goes.


U r gonna put stuff out to flower now?
Its rainy weather coming and indicas are not good for that in my experience at least.


----------



## wheels619 (Sep 30, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> U r gonna put stuff out to flower now?
> Its rainy weather coming and indicas are not good for that in my experience at least.


greenhouse. i already live by the beach so i already have to spray for mold and pm. besides i shut the greenhouse up during the evenings to avoid all the moisture in the air. its only open when the sun is out. im not really worried about it tbh.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 30, 2013)

Anything that you get from it is a bonus, so real no loss there with nature footing the bill.


----------



## wheels619 (Sep 30, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Anything that you get from it is a bonus, so real no loss there with nature footing the bill.


exactly just have to look. firt signs of mold i just cut the bud itself off. its free light. no real loss whatsoever.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 30, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I mean without trees and roofs etc blocking it, not what is possible.
> Here I have treees on 2 sides and then neighbors roof gets in the way at 5:30.
> All total direct sun about 6-7 hrs, but 11-12hrs of light with indirect added as well.


No trees or anything, the placement of my house seems to be perfect for the way the sun travel from summer to winter. I can still flower outside up to about Jan time frame.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 1, 2013)

Well it was a hot day today so I made a batch of crumble.

Ready, Set, Blow
View attachment 2841860

This pic is pretty cool, its looking into the glass extractor.
View attachment 2841861

My favorite of the process, scraping it up and seeing it crumble. I swear I get excited and giddy when I scrape it. lol
View attachment 2841863

The end pile, I still havent weighed it yet.
View attachment 2841864

Last but not least, a rip!!!! I love this piece but if and when I harvest Bertha I am treating myself to a very expensive wax smoking piece.
View attachment 2841862


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 1, 2013)

Almost there.....took some night shots, tomorrow she starts her molasses watering. I am guessing 3 more weeks and she should be ready.



Tonight is some perfect weather outside, its 72F and there is a very nice breeze. Come 2 and 3 am it really drops down and thats when I get my jacket. 6 months I been growing this bitch, I am ready to be done with her. lol

Peace
FM


----------



## supchaka (Oct 1, 2013)

Why arent you in a sleeping bag or tent or some shit. Crazy crackhead sitting in a chair with your laptop.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 1, 2013)

Holy shit bro i would be a night owl and sleeping days lol 

dude you need a few of these they work great.
http://t.homedepot.com/p/Chamberlain-Motion-Sensor-with-Wireless-Motion-Alert-CWA2000/202046712/


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 1, 2013)

hellraizer30 said:


> Holy shit bro i would be a night owl and sleeping days lol
> 
> dude you need a few of these they work great.
> http://t.homedepot.com/p/Chamberlain-Motion-Sensor-with-Wireless-Motion-Alert-CWA2000/202046712/


The plant(s) can see that infrared light though cant they?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 1, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Why arent you in a sleeping bag or tent or some shit. Crazy crackhead sitting in a chair with your laptop.


Cause I dont want to be hidden, I want to be visible. 


hellraizer30 said:


> Holy shit bro i would be a night owl and sleeping days lol
> 
> dude you need a few of these they work great.
> http://t.homedepot.com/p/Chamberlain-Motion-Sensor-with-Wireless-Motion-Alert-CWA2000/202046712/


I got motion sensors from Harbor Freight, Its a bitch cause when its windy and it has recently they go off constantly. As far as sleeping during the day, not happen cause thats when I got robbed 3 weeks ago, in the daylight.


bassman999 said:


> The plant(s) can see that infrared light though cant they?


Its something I am concerned about with my Surveillance Cameras, but since I am waxing the shit out of the plant I really dont care if it hermies or not, all I am after are the trichs.

Peace
FM


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 1, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Cause I dont want to be hidden, I want to be visible.
> 
> I got motion sensors from Harbor Freight, Its a bitch cause when its windy and it has recently they go off constantly. As far as sleeping during the day, not happen cause thats when I got robbed 3 weeks ago, in the daylight.
> 
> ...


I would use cameras, but not sure where the light will go, and have thought about some way to block it at night.
I will prolly find some way to do it next yr.


----------



## wheels619 (Oct 1, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Why arent you in a sleeping bag or tent or some shit. Crazy crackhead sitting in a chair with your laptop.


and a machete. lol.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 1, 2013)

Hey Wheels - did you get the greenhouse yet?


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 1, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Hey Wheels - did you get the greenhouse yet?


I thought a greenhouse would keep caterpillars out, but a guy I know with a sealed one has worse issues than me...


----------



## wheels619 (Oct 1, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Hey Wheels - did you get the greenhouse yet?


yeah its pretty nice for the cost. keeps the moisture out during the evenings which is really nice. buds are growing in it like they did without the cover so im pretty stoked. might post some pics later.


----------



## wheels619 (Oct 1, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I thought a greenhouse would keep caterpillars out, but a guy I know with a sealed one has worse issues than me...


greenhouses are just another barrier from the outside. with that said barriers dont always work. lol. i leave it open all day to help with ventilation havent had any bugs yet. but there is still the chance.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 1, 2013)

Was it hard to erect?


----------



## wheels619 (Oct 1, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Was it hard to erect?


not really. two people could put it together relatively easy. the cover is the hardest part to pull down over the frame. you have to go a few inches at a time. a pretty snug fit. pretty well designed for the cost.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 1, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I would use cameras, but not sure where the light will go, and have thought about some way to block it at night.
> I will prolly find some way to do it next yr.


I am sure the infrared lighting they use for night vision isnt a good thing for them, but as of right now after being robbed I need every little thing that will help me finish her. You will have a good idea if you get the cameras of what its like. Its hard to explain but I can totally see the light the camera uses will hermy a plant. I dont care if she hermies cause the plants purpose is strictly for wax, my indoor grow is for my flower smoke. Plus its way easier to move wax then flower when everyone is cropping buds during this time of the year. Like you said bass, mother natures free light! lol

My Chaka Young Pussy bud is going in the jars and I got another batch of popcorn and trim for more wax running. 

Peace
FM


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 1, 2013)

I am trying to decide what to run outdoor next yr and plan to have at least one big plant.

I will have the camera(s) facing away from them and have them partitioned or covered when camera would be an issue


----------



## skunkd0c (Oct 2, 2013)

Excellent thread m8, slowly working my way through it lol
so nice to see the monster plants that can be achieved with your skill level and all that sunshine 

peace


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 2, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I am trying to decide what to run outdoor next yr and plan to have at least one big plant.
> 
> I will have the camera(s) facing away from them and have them partitioned or covered when camera would be an issue


If you are going for a large plant do a huge ass SCRoG, its much better to have a 10 foot wide plant than a 10ft high plant. Too much attention when you have a plant thats huge in size (height wise)

@skundoc, thanks bro, I appreciate the kind words. 

Peace
FM


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 2, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> If you are going for a large plant do a huge ass SCRoG, its much better to have a 10 foot wide plant than a 10ft high plant. Too much attention when you have a plant thats huge in size (height wise)
> 
> @skundoc, thanks bro, I appreciate the kind words.
> 
> ...


Yeah just some strains dont seem to get much bigger outside than inside honestly.
My dog, and some type of OG looking one seemed the best this year out of the ones I ran.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 2, 2013)

I still havent grown any DOG yet. I really need to get some and give it a whirl.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 2, 2013)

Apparently you like cats better than dogs


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 3, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Apparently you like cats better than dogs


I love pussy


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 3, 2013)

I am so busy and focused on finishing/guarding my outdoor plant, that my indoor grow isnt up to par and under fed. They are almost done anyway, I got to get some pics of them.

Peace
FM


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 3, 2013)

Yes you do! I saw that wax you posted elsewhere= very nice!


----------



## Mohican (Oct 4, 2013)

How is the wind there today? We have a mighty wind here


----------



## supchaka (Oct 4, 2013)

Yer so busy you don't answer your text messages either bitch! Where's my love!!


----------



## Mohican (Oct 4, 2013)

I love ya! How is your eye doing?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 4, 2013)

Breezy here, not windy at all. Last week it was windy!

@chaka, my phone is not in service!!! I am getting a new one. I threw up after eating one of those norcos. I was so wasted. lol

Peace
FM


----------



## supchaka (Oct 4, 2013)

Good stuff. Eh  well let me know if your number changes.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 4, 2013)

Here is the indoor grow, its all almost done, they were put into Flowering on August 14.

Sour Hawaiian


Big Bertha


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 5, 2013)

The indoor still looks great bro


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 5, 2013)

Thanks bass!!!
Well Mo it was a matter of time before the Santa Ana winds hit here, she will huff and puff and blow your plants down....lol
Fucking motion sensors are driving me nuts!

View attachment 2847127


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 5, 2013)

The wind has subsided here, but broke branches of a few girls, and even a top on one girl.
I taped and tied and zip-tied em back up and they are all still going somehow though??

On a positive note, the wind keeps pests and high humidity away.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 5, 2013)

You should see my pool! I could walk across it! 

How is Bertha doing?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 5, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> The wind has subsided here, but broke branches of a few girls, and even a top on one girl.
> I taped and tied and zip-tied em back up and they are all still going somehow though??
> 
> On a positive note, the wind keeps pests and high humidity away.


It comes and goes here and there. Its crazy but I do like it cause when the sun is down is cool. Humidity is not a factor when you live in HELL!


Mohican said:


> You should see my pool! I could walk across it!
> 
> How is Bertha doing?


Shit Bertha is a fat ass who told Santa Ana Winds... "is that all you gotz?" She is fine! I am guessing I am going to spend about $300 in butane for her.


----------



## supchaka (Oct 5, 2013)

Have you done the math on it? I think you're gonna have alot more than you think! Maybe you should buy a bulk order pallet of butane! Or better yet, find someone with one of those high dollar co2 setups that will run your whole batch for a % if its reasonable.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 6, 2013)

I am guesstimating 2 cans per Ounce of product. Its what I blow now when I purge. So with that in mind, I am thinking 3lb = 96cans. I am bad at guessing yields but I think 3lbs of product should be close to what I should get off Bertha.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 6, 2013)

Probably more like 5 units! We should all invest in one of those closed system CO2 machines.


----------



## supchaka (Oct 6, 2013)

We know how good you are at guesstimating! Remember that piece of plastic you were cutting to cover that hole and I was like WTF are you doing? I still LOL when I think back how far off you were! And yeah Im thinking more than 3 lb's


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 6, 2013)

supchaka said:


> We know how good you are at guesstimating! Remember that piece of plastic you were cutting to cover that hole and I was like WTF are you doing? I still LOL when I think back how far off you were! And yeah Im thinking more than 3 lb's


Hahahaha I remember that shit, I didnt have glasses on. Wow I was way off on that too! That was funny.

Tomorrow is the day I been waiting for 6 months!!!! Its happening baby! wooo The ball and chain will be broken off!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 6, 2013)

I will be chopping two indoor plants tonight.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 7, 2013)

Big Bertha this morning....

12 hours later, Big Bertha isnt so "Big" any more....


Bubba Cougar Crumble....Made it today!


I like this pic...


----------



## Mohican (Oct 8, 2013)

Where is the bud pron!!!?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 8, 2013)

12 hours of work didnt even get me half way done yet. I am sleeping in my BED tonight, with no sneakers or socks on!


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 8, 2013)

Wonderful bro, what a journey this has been  Glad I got to witness the life of a monster! Thanks for sharing FM... So how much wax you expecting? Like a pound? 

Edit: I am under the impression you said you were waxing the whole thing?


----------



## Mohican (Oct 8, 2013)

How does it smell? Your whole house cougar pissy?


----------



## wheels619 (Oct 8, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> 12 hours of work didnt even get me half way done yet. I am sleeping in my BED tonight, with no sneakers or socks on! View attachment 2850231View attachment 2850232View attachment 2850233


yeah baby. nicely done dude.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 8, 2013)

U r gonna get more from Bertha than I get from my whole outdoor grow!!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 8, 2013)

My house smells bad, with a air filter going n two buckets of on a gel.

Yes whodat all going to wax.

Back to trimming...


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 9, 2013)

looking great kiss that plant is hugh


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 9, 2013)

Did birtha break your fingers yet? Hope it's going well


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 9, 2013)

I had to stop due to the rain and high winds. My hands are ITCHY as fuck but I dont mind and look at it as part of the job.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 9, 2013)

Getting a lot of scissor hash?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 9, 2013)

Yes there is lots of scissor hash, but it gets tossed in when I make crumble. I dont smoke it.

Since the weather is premitting me from chopping, I decided to clean up my indoor grow. 

Everything is on Day 56 of Flowering

LA Con
View attachment 2851839

Sour Hawaiian


Cherry Pie


Girl Scout Cookie


Headband


My Crumble Collection, 3 different strains
View attachment 2851838


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 9, 2013)

LOL! SIMPLY AMAZING! congratulations FM on yet ANOTHER INCREDIBLE grow and harverst. I was kinda shocked to see you harvested Bertha. it like she flowered so damn fast. did you chop early? YOU are such an inspiration to me. This time next year Im going to grow a beast like Bertha in Northern California. What are your plans for next years outdoor, time to return to San Diego yet? take it easy dude. thanks for all the great photos and sharing this spectacular grow with all of us!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 9, 2013)

Thanks AMbz, Bertha is still going and isnt fully harvested yet....lol The rain is so bad right now, we got floods. I cant believe how easy it floods here. As far as me growing again outdoors, not happening unless I move from here. Its too much work and time to be growing outdoors like that. Honestly if it wasnt for me having all these clones, I would probably take a month or two off from growing period. Too much stress babysitting a huge ass plant. Thanks for the kind words Ambz, I appreciate it!

I want to Motor Boat that rack in your Avi! lol

Peace
FM


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## bassman999 (Oct 10, 2013)

Yeah Amber that Avi is great!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 10, 2013)

I am so burnt out of trimming...I hate it!!!!


----------



## supchaka (Oct 10, 2013)

Yeahhhh I dont think anyone really feels sorry for ya on that one.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 11, 2013)

The Rippers were back, I caught one of them in the yard behind my house on the right. I heard the guy and grabbed the machete and saw him. I had my neighbor over so he watched him while I jumped in my car and went around the block. As I turn the corner the fuckers are pulling out of the driveway so I followed them. It was 2 guys in their early 20s. I followed them right to the fuckers house and got out of my car and copied his license plate and asked him what the fuck was he doing in a abandoned house backyard with a flashlight at 9:45pm. This fucker told me he was working and looking for Copper. I said Copper at 9:45 at night. Just so happens that there were a bunch of Cop cars up the street from his house so I went to the Cops and they told me I had to call 911 due to them investigating a crime scene. I really need to get this plant done ASAP! I also need to move from this fucking place, I hate it here and need to take my ass back to San Diego!


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 11, 2013)

Good for u for chasing them!!
Fuck them worthless ass pigs though!!!!!!!!!
[youtube]Z7-TTWgiYL4[/youtube]


----------



## wheels619 (Oct 11, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> The Rippers were back, I caught one of them in the yard behind my house on the right. I heard the guy and grabbed the machete and saw him. I had my neighbor over so he watched him while I jumped in my car and went around the block. As I turn the corner the fuckers are pulling out of the driveway so I followed them. It was 2 guys in their early 20s. I followed them right to the fuckers house and got out of my car and copied his license plate and asked him what the fuck was he doing in a abandoned house backyard with a flashlight at 9:45pm. This fucker told me he was working and looking for Copper. I said Copper at 9:45 at night. Just so happens that there were a bunch of Cop cars up the street from his house so I went to the Cops and they told me I had to call 911 due to them investigating a crime scene. I really need to get this plant done ASAP! I also need to move from this fucking place, I hate it here and need to take my ass back to San Diego!


maybe he was just guarding them for you. lol. yeah dude. you should bring your ass back.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 11, 2013)

Campo is a nice area!


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 12, 2013)

save me some flowers please... dont turn the whole outdoor to wax


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 12, 2013)

Hahahahaha

View attachment 2855434


----------



## Mohican (Oct 13, 2013)

When are we going to have a harvest party for all of us local farmers?


----------



## supchaka (Oct 13, 2013)

I wanna know what the weight is!


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 13, 2013)

Anyone here ever make BHO from bud that isnt moldy, but has some webbing-like mold spores in it?

Was wondering if making oil from it will kill spores and make it safe.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 13, 2013)

When you filter it through the coffee filter it should remove any spores.

Look at it under a microscope to see if there are any particles in the oil/shatter.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 13, 2013)

Mohican said:


> When you filter it through the coffee filter it should remove any spores.
> 
> Look at it under a microscope to see if there are any particles in the oil/shatter.


Thanx man!

I was wondering if I should do iso since alcohol would most certainly kill it


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 14, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Thanx man!
> 
> I was wondering if I should do iso since alcohol would most certainly kill it


You can run BHO and then winterize it.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 14, 2013)

I found this at Wal-Mart...Save Money, Live Better


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 14, 2013)

REST and RELAXATION TIME!!!! Fucking DONE!!!!


----------



## TokaLot (Oct 14, 2013)

*I like the full bucket pic!*


----------



## supchaka (Oct 14, 2013)

Invest in a cell phone!


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 14, 2013)

KFC and their Bocket-O-Chicken aint got nothing on Wally World's Bocket-O-Buds


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 15, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Invest in a cell phone!


Dont you have my home number?


TokaLot said:


> *I like the full bucket pic!*


Thanks Tok, I will have more buckets to fill when its all dried. You are going to have a shit load of buckets filled too! 


bassman999 said:


> KFC and their Bocket-O-Chicken aint got nothing on Wally World's Bocket-O-Buds


You cant fuck with Sam Walton....Hey bass, I am doing this winterizing and I should be done with it today. Takes 2 days to make but I will keep you all posted on how it works if I can get this right.

Peace
FM


----------



## supchaka (Oct 15, 2013)

Home number? Who has a house phone anymore?! Mines literally not plugged in. I have it cuz its part of the internet package, and the occasional fax I send. Have you tried the bud yet? Smoked like a normal person? lol


----------



## wheels619 (Oct 15, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Home number? Who has a house phone anymore?! Mines literally not plugged in. I have it cuz its part of the internet package, and the occasional fax I send. Have you tried the bud yet? Smoked like a normal person? lol


i had the phone internet and cable package. was 170 a month. dropped the phone from it and its down to 130 with the fast internet and great channels still. i had mine sitting there with the cord tied to the base forever not connected just like you. then i thought why the fuck am i paying for this shite when i never use it. lol.


----------



## wheels619 (Oct 15, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Dont you have my home number?
> 
> Peace
> FM


i didnt know they still existed. i havent seen a wild one in nature in many years. i feel they may become completely extinct if we sit here and do nothing. lmao.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Oct 16, 2013)

fahken nice


----------



## wheels619 (Oct 16, 2013)

anyone know where i can pick up like 5 2 gallon airtight jars at the last minute? need them today. was gonna order some but then i got high. lol. gonna search walmart Michaels and target. wish me luck.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 16, 2013)

wheels619 said:


> anyone know where i can pick up like 5 2 gallon airtight jars at the last minute? need them today. was gonna order some but then i got high. lol. gonna search walmart Michaels and target. wish me luck.


Save Money...Live Better WAL-MART!!!

IKEA too! They got a shit load of jars and different sizes. Plus their Sweddish Meatballs are bomb to eat when stoned! lol

Peace
FM


----------



## Mohican (Oct 16, 2013)

I got some tiny TGA jars:





Filled with Ace of Spades:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 16, 2013)

Beautiful Mo, how is that JOG smoke? Is it cured yet?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 16, 2013)

Mohican said:


> I got some tiny TGA jars:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn nice jars ya got there! I thought you were having the party Mo. my JH is still growing! feels like im never going to finish her although I m going to start flushing her tonight.it might be a 3 week flush by the looks of it, here at 11 weeks flower I just wanna smoke the biotch. already. im really high on smelly cherry. its really really really gooooooooood.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 16, 2013)

I love the jars mohican!

Amber I had to blow this up, she looks great







Does JH stand for Jack Herer?


----------



## Mohican (Oct 16, 2013)

I tried a little while I was trimming. I wasn't really in the mood and I think I was catching a cold because it didn't taste that great. I am letting it cure and then I want to get together with the SoCal crew and have a SoCal cup where we sample all of our wares (especially FMILYs wax!  ). My nose is still wonky because of the dry weather.

It smells like cherries in the jar now and my trim jar smells like cherries and oranges.

I need to take clones of of my clones and then give the moms to somebody who has lights.


Hey DAT - Your Jack H looks amazing - great job! What does it smell like?


The Ace of Spades clone outside is starting to turn purple:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 17, 2013)

I found that my outdoor plants have more/different terpins than their indoor counterparts.

The OD Atomic NL has an underlying fruit smell that didnt exist AT ALL on the indoor ones.
They are all from the same mom btw.

While burping the jars I kept looking to the label and scratching my head as I thought there was some confusion, but there isnt.


----------



## wheels619 (Oct 17, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I found that my outdoor plants have more/different terpins than their indoor counterparts.
> 
> The OD Atomic NL has an underlying fruit smell that didnt exist AT ALL on the indoor ones.
> They are all from the same mom btw.
> ...


ive noticed the same with a few strains ive grown. the outdoor just smells and tastes different than the indoors. cant figure which i like more.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 17, 2013)

You can never duplicate Mother's SUN!!! I dont care how many light you have its not the natural SUN! Thats one of the biggest difference. When you grow in the ground its even more tasty IMO!


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 17, 2013)

I like the Atomic either way, but the outdoor fruity element is cool, and Ill taste it in a few days to compare taste against the indoor as well.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 17, 2013)

What is the wax collection looking like?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 17, 2013)

Sorry all for not having update pics and shit. I been really busy cleaning up after being done trimming big bertha. It was a pain in the ass but I am now finished. She is all dried and away now, I dont know what her weight was but I filled three 5 gallon buckets to the rim. Plus I have a box full of buds. 

The End of Big Bertha...Peace Bitch!!! lol


LA Con is finishing nicely and becoming my favorite of all the other clones.


I also been testing out Winterizing BHO. WInterizing BHO is another way to remove shit in your BHO, it gets rid of lipids, plants waxes, impurities left from butane.I am going to continue to test it out but so far this is what it turned out to be. Its the smoothest butane extracted stuff I ever smoked. The down fall is that there is hardly any flavor. It also removes terpenes when running. But it is completely cleaner than Vacuum Purge BHO. I am still doing research on this method, so hopefully I can perfect it.


@DAT that is a frosty ass SCRoG!!!! Excellent work!

@Mo I would love to get together and smoke each others flowers and concentrates! lol Let figure something out before the cold weather comes!

Peace
FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 17, 2013)

Mohican said:


> What is the wax collection looking like?


Havent even started it yet. I am waiting on a case of Butane to come in the mail from Chino Hills. I am hoping to get it tomorrow or Saturday! Once I get it then its going to BLAST TIME!!! lol


----------



## fumble (Oct 17, 2013)

Haha!!Awesome FM  Good to sleep with no shoes on right? I know you are a happy man right now. Glad she was so good to you


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 17, 2013)

Looks at the trunk and root structure, no wonder she didnt blow over.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 17, 2013)

Great thread FM. I am almost too late. 

I had to jump to the end, as I came from where you had
commented on harvesting some breeds that I am working
with. (nice to hear Smelly Cherry so well spoken of too)

I have LA Con, Headband, etc, at four weeks, so it is cool
to see you finishing them up.

I have also spoken of my LA Con in glowing terms...it is just
a very pretty grower that makes fat buds. lol

The buds did seem to start right off fat though, with tips
more flat than pointy.

Thanks for sharing.

JD


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 17, 2013)

wow FM! your skillz are very impressive. I have NO idea what your discussing as far as BTO. I have yet to venture into that area , it sounds fascinating and it sounds like you are headed in the a very good direction by sampling different products .. Good luck to you. And thank you all for your nice compliments on my Jack Herer! She dose not smell skunky at all. Shes all fruity and sweet smelling. My house smells like a heavenly perfume , very suttle with euphoric undertones of earthiness. Its very hard to describe. when I open the tent and smell her big buds its like so sweet I cant get enough . Im even thinkin about taking the filter down she smells so damn good. she has no dope like smell at all . I really appreciate the wonderful photos, the walmart bucket and subcool jar inspired me to buy this today!!! I cant wait to fill it up!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 17, 2013)

Yeahhhhh fumble is back!!!! Thanks girl!

THanks bass and java, I def scored on this LA Con clone. I dont know why I havent messed with it sooner but now that I got her in my hands, she isnt going nowhere! The Cherry Pie and Sour Hawaiian are right there close to the LA Con.

Peace
FM


----------



## Javadog (Oct 17, 2013)

PapaPayne is growing the Cherry Pie too. It is a *very* lovely plant.

...and I like taste as much as potency. I "went lemon" :0) and then Cherry.

I have the two Breeder's Boutique (great outfit) Cherry breeds popped right now.

Top notch stuff. I am glad I found this.

JD


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 18, 2013)

My LA Con, Cherry Pie and Sour Hawaiian are going to be this years winter indoor grow. I am happy I finally have the smoke, taste and potency I been looking for.

I still want to run a DOG strain but I need to get a hold of them first and want Regs not the fems. I am not a fan of fem beans.

Peace
FM


----------



## Javadog (Oct 18, 2013)

Well, you are in luck. When I jumped on some BB gear, the original femmed Dogs
were out of stock. They still have the newer, Reg, release though.

It was really cool, as their site died with a DB error, Lemon King let them know, 
and they gave me a 50% off coupon. I got Dog, Sour Cherry, Smelly Cherry, and
Psycho Killer (and they added Cheese Surprise ;0).

I popped only one Dog, so it is a sex-hunt first. 

Good luck,

JD


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 18, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> My LA Con, Cherry Pie and Sour Hawaiian are going to be this years winter indoor grow. I am happy I finally have the smoke, taste and potency I been looking for.
> 
> I still want to run a DOG strain but I need to get a hold of them first and want Regs not the fems. I am not a fan of fem beans.
> 
> ...





Javadog said:


> Well, you are in luck. When I jumped on some BB gear, the original femmed Dogs
> were out of stock. They still have the newer, Reg, release though.
> 
> It was really cool, as their site died with a DB error, Lemon King let them know,
> ...


I have the Fem S1s
The strongest smoke I have grown, and might be the smelliest as well. Yields well also, has a stretch with onset of flowering that I wasnt expecting doubling height in my experience.
I had zero problems with hermy issue, out of 3 beans 1 was male from the start, and got tossed (shoulda made more beans, but oh well)


----------



## supchaka (Oct 18, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I have the Fem S1s
> The strongest smoke I have grown, and might be the smelliest as well. Yields well also, has a stretch with onset of flowering that I wasnt expecting doubling height in my experience.
> I had zero problems with hermy issue, out of 3 beans 1 was male from the start, and got tossed (shoulda made more beans, but oh well)


LOL how did you get a male from a fem seed? OR you showed a 33% chance to hermie. Emily is pretty familiar with all my efforts trying to grow dog crosses of my own and I really dont think he's gonna jump on it anytime soon!


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 18, 2013)

supchaka said:


> LOL how did you get a male from a fem seed? OR you showed a 33% chance to hermie. Emily is pretty familiar with all my efforts trying to grow dog crosses of my own and I really dont think he's gonna jump on it anytime soon!


Not sure how that worked out honestly, but 2 100% fem, and one late to show, but 100% male one...weird but I lucked out this time I guess.

Just goes to show even I can have good luck once in a bluemoon


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 18, 2013)

Yeah Chaka's DOG were (lets say) untameable! No disrespect to Fem seeds, I just dont like them. I am a true female type guy! lol

Peace
FM

@Chaka, I called you from my house phone! So if you saw a weird 951# it was me!


----------



## supchaka (Oct 19, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Yeah Chaka's DOG were (lets say) untameable! No disrespect to Fem seeds, I just dont like them. I am a true female type guy! lol
> 
> Peace
> FM
> ...


Well PM it me so I can add it to your contact cuz I dont answer unknowns.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 20, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Well PM it me so I can add it to your contact cuz I dont answer unknowns.


Thats a good question cause my home # is unknown to me too. Thats real talk, I got to find it. I dont even have my home # in my cell. I had the phone for 2 years and just started using it. lol

Its funny how technology has changed, when I was a teenager we use to fight over using the house phone, now it just sits and collects dust.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Oct 20, 2013)

More males showin up in da femed seeds, is due to latest addition to da process.
Lattest process usses a cooling tempeture dats supposed to kill off males, leaving all females.
i dont think males sneak in with other processes.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 21, 2013)

Well here it is, the day has come for Project Big Bertha BHO Run! This is all that is getting ran, I already took out approximately a pound which I gave my neighbor for helping me with everything. I still havent weighed it yet, I plan on weighing it as I run it. Its going to take some time to do this but this was the plan from the very beginning.



Peace
FM


----------



## Javadog (Oct 21, 2013)

Wow. 

I love the look of your product too.

Is there a URL for the process that you use?

Best buy for butane? (I got a case for about $70 or so)

Thanks for sharing.

JD


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 21, 2013)

Javadog said:


> Wow.
> 
> I love the look of your product too.
> 
> ...


Bro everywhere around here is asking 200 for a case, where did you find it for 70??? Damn thats cheap!!! I checked online too and found a few that were cheap but comes out to 190 - 200 with shipping. 

Process, like how do I make my crumble?

Peace
FM


----------



## TokaLot (Oct 21, 2013)

*Shit i remember when i was paying 25-30 bucks and that came with 12 cans in a case this 70-200 dollar a box is bullshit!*


----------



## Javadog (Oct 21, 2013)

$63 *plus free shipping*

Did I buy a crap brand or something? 

These are not the small bottles, though there might
be a larger size. These are 320 ml each.

Correct my fire if necessary.

...and, yes, your recipe. My erl is very hard to work with (shatter?)

Take care,

JD


----------



## Kief Moon (Oct 21, 2013)

12 can box for $50 around here. Is that considered a case?


----------



## Javadog (Oct 21, 2013)

Yes. ...are there larger lots with a better price?

JD


----------



## supchaka (Oct 21, 2013)

Save me a bud, cuz u know I won't be sampling the bho!


----------



## Javadog (Oct 21, 2013)

Aw, you purists you!


----------



## supchaka (Oct 21, 2013)

No I just don't have a tolerance still. I would probably puke and start crying in no particular order.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 21, 2013)

Excellent. I have blasted some BHO for fun, but am still
enjoying the buds myself.

JD


----------



## Kief Moon (Oct 21, 2013)

Javadog said:


> Yes. ...are there larger lots with a better price?
> 
> JD


Not sure. It's a local smoke shop. I'll stop by and ask in the next day or so. I have 4 units of Kush popcorn/trim now but don't want to ruin it. Think I'll wait for FMs BBQ shatter class.


----------



## TokaLot (Oct 21, 2013)

*Yea im paying around 70 a case now.

Vectors quality has gone down tho over the past year i have heard alot of negatives about it now*.
*
I personaly dont use Vector.*


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Oct 21, 2013)

all inda refinment - i have seen i have seen 5x refinment is ther higher x numbers
the thing is what number are we speakin on at what price






i get sum kinda weird buzz from trimming 
i could prolly lay on a pile that big and get fuckedup


----------



## Mohican (Oct 21, 2013)

> ​


That has got to be one of the coolest pictures of bud I have ever seen!

Please don't blow yourself up!


----------



## ghb (Oct 21, 2013)

make some shatter , some crumble and some wax, that would be a nice variation in your smoke for the forseable future!.

happy extractions


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 21, 2013)

A box is 12 cans, a case is 96 cans. I am going to make crumble and winterize big. I am also going to do a pound worth of bubble full melt.


----------



## supchaka (Oct 21, 2013)

Don't make me dig up my nug from the carpet! I have the flu right now so I should get over there ASAP so we can make out too!


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 21, 2013)

Bertha lives on!!!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 22, 2013)

Asmith89 said:


> My anamnesis is the botheration now..I apprehend a lot, but assimilation is not there anymore for some acumen esp abiding memory.


Yep I am high too...


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 23, 2013)

View attachment 2868831View attachment 2868829View attachment 2868830


----------



## Javadog (Oct 23, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Yep I am high too...


Yup

      

P.S.

Oh shit, you went and did it again.

How do you make that stuff?

I only seem to make shatter and it is really hard to work with.

How does one actually use an Oil Slick Pad? LOL, but shit, I tried
the mat and the paper and my molten glass stick like fuck on anything!
(I call it my "Oil Stick Pad" Doh!)

Great stuff.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 23, 2013)

You got to whip and have the correct heat to evap the butane. Whip it.....whip it good

Once you are finished purging and most of the butane has evaporated and your oil starts to bubble, thats when I start whipping.

You can see where I whipped most cause it starts to turn milky creamy looking.

Then I scrape it all into a pile and continue to whip it out


More whipping...lol


Its almost all creamy here, I scrape it all together again in a pile and continue to whip.


Once I see its all creamy looking and not like glass, I stop whipping and let it sit in water that is approximately 100F-120F, like a double boil setup, if that makes sense. I do that to really purge out any butane that may be trapped.

Its a bitch if you have weak shoulders! Its also a lot of whipping.

You can take the glass looking stuff you have and can winterize it to a pure form but will lose your terpenes! I am going to run some wiinterized BHO too.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 23, 2013)

I been tracking my runs and Bertha has given me my best yield of all, 6.4. That means it takes 6.4grams of her bud to yield 1gram of Crumble!

Peace
FM


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 23, 2013)

Thats worth it!
So like 8oz crumble? Bertha had to be a three pounder. I remember having an 8oz pile of kief  fun times! Im sure that crumble kicks ass fam, good ish!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 23, 2013)

I think using buds has a lot to do with it too. I have had some strains yield me 12.7 before, that was depressing. lol


----------



## max420thc (Oct 23, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> You got to whip and have the correct heat to evap the butane. Whip it.....whip it good
> 
> Once you are finished purging and most of the butane has evaporated and your oil starts to bubble, thats when I start whipping.
> View attachment 2868906
> ...


Thanks for this info.
I have never made BHO mostly for the reason that some of the butane is pretty nasty stuff if you do not get rid of it all.
I am in the process of setting up a vacuum chamber right now. I will build my own no problem.Looking for the half inch plexiglass right now.
For a blast tube im going to use a stainless steel pipe with a end cap on each end.a valve inserted into one end and a check valve in the other to put your can into that way the pressure is trapped inside of the pipe.If i make a long tibe i will probably want a piece of stainless brake line going through the center crimped at the end with small holes drilled through the sides of the stainless brake line to distribute the butane evenly though the material.
What i was thinking was this.With the butane contained within the tube and it cannot go anywhere.If you were to put the end of the tube into heated water the butane would create pressure forcing it back up through the material with pressure away from the heat to the colder source.You could then put the butane into colder water and that would draw the butane to it forcing the butane back and forth in the material making for allot better extraction with less waste of butane.
What do you think?


----------



## max420thc (Oct 23, 2013)

[h=2]26" QP Fully Fabricated BHOmb Tube Complete Unit[/h] [h=3]$275.00[/h] 
 
 This does look pretty well made though.It also has a distribution tube in the center i thought was a pretty good idea.I might just go with one of these.


----------



## supchaka (Oct 23, 2013)

I dont see a distribution tube in any of the photos, only a long pushrod to get the shit out once its ran.


----------



## cba420 (Oct 23, 2013)

Mad respect to you fm. I legit went from post one to the very end! You are an amazing grower and I only wish to grow great plants like you! Keep up the good work, and I'll def keep following man.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 24, 2013)

Thanks for taking the time.

I can try this the next time.

One other thing, and this is just to get a feel for it I am 
in the ball park....

How much do you use, weight wise, and how many cans
for that amount?

(regardless of the amount you use, I want to gauge how
much Butane you think it takes....)

I have blasted twice, and got good product, but wonder
how much I wasted, bud or butane.

Thanks again for the time!

JD

P.S. I have a laser thermometer and should be able to jury-rig
a heating system in any desired range. What is this temp?

Yadda yadda yadda....and wouldn't a water bath make for
condensation issues.... I am googling up some data. Sorry
to run on so. Take care.


----------



## max420thc (Oct 24, 2013)

supchaka said:


> I dont see a distribution tube in any of the photos, only a long pushrod to get the shit out once its ran.


For some reason i thought the smaller tube was for insertion into the center of the mix to blow butane through the center of the material.
Probably because it makes some sort of logical sense to me for the longer tubes i just assumed someone made a butane distribution tube for the center of the pipe to completely saturate the material with the butane.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 24, 2013)

max420thc said:


> *26" QP Fully Fabricated BHOmb Tube Complete Unit*
> 
> *$275.00*
> 
> ...


I would rather spend $20 on a glass extraction tube. I dont know anything about that set up and its too expensive if you ask me. I have seen those real expensive extraction units which cost a shit load of money. Sometimes keeping it simple works best, well at least for me it does. If you do go with something like that, please feel free and post updates here, I would really enjoy seeing it in action.

@cba420, thanks for the very kind words, I appreciate that!

@JD I usually pack my 12" smaller tube and run at least 2 cans through it, if I see more color coming out at the end of the 2nd can, I will use another can but only half, I never used 3 full cans on my 12" tube. You have a DIY lazer temp??? Fucking awesome, share please, I use a candy thermometer. 

I hope the weather gets warmer outside so I can start blasting today!

Peace
FM


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 24, 2013)

He's got a laser temp but can diy a hot plate, me thinks.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 24, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> He's got a laser temp but can diy a hot plate, me thinks.


I think your correct whodat, although I got giddy when I saw DIY and Lazer temp. I would love to see a DIY lazer temp dohickee!!! Today I smoked after 2 days of smoke free from being sick. I also see the sun coming out so I am going to start boiling up some water now and prepare BHO making. Maybe I should do like a live web cam of me making bho....

Peace
FM


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 24, 2013)

I'd watch  and smoke, and talk to you lol


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 24, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> I'd watch  and smoke, and talk to you lol


Here is the problem I have, I can make some kick ass BHO but I dont know shit about computers, I dont know how to set up a live web cam, any help would be grateful and once I get that set up then I will do the live web cam. I am setting up right now for a BHO run so if you can point me in the right direction to do a web cam I am in. I know I can do it with my cpu cause there is a camera thingy on top of my laptop


----------



## TokaLot (Oct 24, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Here is the problem I have, I can make some kick ass BHO but I dont know shit about computers, I dont know how to set up a live web cam, any help would be grateful and once I get that set up then I will do the live web cam. I am setting up right now for a BHO run so if you can point me in the right direction to do a web cam I am in. I know I can do it with my cpu cause there is a camera thingy on top of my laptop




*You can use Justin.tv or ustream.*


----------



## Javadog (Oct 24, 2013)

Oh Fuck I mis-spoke....I am sure that I got my laser thermometer at
Harborside Freight, or some such. 

I can also figure out a hot plate...I may buy one with the needed temp 
ranges. (150-250F ought to do, yes?)

I have several pounds of junk to work with. I am going to use the lower
grade material with either bubble or CO2 in the bags.

Thanks again, and all apologies for the confusion. 

JD


----------



## max420thc (Oct 24, 2013)

Its going to take me a second to find everything im looking for and get it together.Ive got most of it together right now but a few things.one of them being a injection tube and a vacuum chamber.
It looks like it would be a bitch making wax right off of the bat so i would like to know a little more about making shatter.
Is there specific temps and process to make shatter any information would be great .


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 24, 2013)

max420thc said:


> Its going to take me a second to find everything im looking for and get it together.Ive got most of it together right now but a few things.one of them being a injection tube and a vacuum chamber.
> It looks like it would be a bitch making wax right off of the bat so i would like to know a little more about making shatter.
> Is there specific temps and process to make shatter any information would be great .


If ya want to do shatter go with the winterizing BHO. Its cleaner than vac purging. The bad part about winterizing is you do lose terpenes which gives your bud taste and smell.
This should help you out! I tried it and it works and is pretty good smoke with no flavors! Smooth as a baby's ass when smoking it though!
[video=youtube;0SHxMD2D0K4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0SHxMD2D0K4&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Mohican (Oct 24, 2013)

I wonder if you could collect the fractions off of the evaporating alcohol vapors and collect some terpene liquor?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 24, 2013)

Mohican said:


> I wonder if you could collect the fractions off of the evaporating alcohol vapors and collect some terpene liquor?


Sounds like something to try, kind of like Green Dragon??? I am positive terpenes are sitting in them filters cause there is no flavor from absolute shatter. I know BC99 fucks with that Green Dragon stuff or whatever its called. I remember him making some and I did a little eye drops worth and it had me lite!

If you do some research I am sure there is a way...

Peace
FM


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Oct 25, 2013)

i agree wit above U tube, it works - i tried it an your right lots of flavor an smell was lost in da process


dis ish is so fahken funny 
dis poe child did not have a clue to da practiced routine 
but she had big fun, an i think her shit would have been a better routine for all

[video=youtube;qXowYIZpYpo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXowYIZpYpo&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]

ha ah ha ha`


----------



## Javadog (Oct 25, 2013)

LOL...how the little girl, isolated by that commotion, managed
to finish the routine was amazing. It really might have disintegrated.

Funny stuff.

JD


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 25, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Sounds like something to try, kind of like Green Dragon??? I am positive terpenes are sitting in them filters cause there is no flavor from absolute shatter. I know BC99 fucks with that Green Dragon stuff or whatever its called. I remember him making some and I did a little eye drops worth and it had me lite!
> 
> If you do some research I am sure there is a way...
> 
> ...




The vid said the flavors were "to die for",,, that had me confused as you said most the terpenes were lost?


----------



## Sativied (Oct 25, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> If ya want to do shatter go with the winterizing BHO. Its cleaner than vac purging. The bad part about winterizing is you do lose terpenes which gives your bud taste and smell.
> This should help you out! I tried it and it works and is pretty good smoke with no flavors! Smooth as a baby's ass when smoking it though!
> [video=youtube;0SHxMD2D0K4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0SHxMD2D0K4&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


Thanks for posting this FM. I put it to the test with Skywalker Kush. Didn't like the taste of it much, but it's quite strong so got some stuff (for thermos soak method) at the dollar store figured I extract the good stuff from it, turning that "bad part" into a positive. They didn't have a vacuum pump/pan though, so I went with the process from the vid above. Below's a pic of some of the results of a test run to gain some experience with the process. Dish was too small too spread it out enough, scraped it back together messing around with it so it's not pretty.







Still got about 3oz of high quality frosty SK buds to process but I'm way too high for a while for the next attempt  

This pic's from when the ethanol was nearly vaped:






@whodatnation: mine still tastes and smells pretty strong but more like hash instead of the bud it was before extraction.


----------



## wheels619 (Oct 25, 2013)

Sativied said:


> Thanks for posting this FM. I put it to the test with Skywalker Kush. Didn't like the taste of it much, but it's quite strong so got some stuff (for thermos soak method) at the dollar store figured I extract the good stuff from it, turning that "bad part" into a positive. They didn't have a vacuum pump/pan though, so I went with the process from the vid above. Below's a pic of some of the results of a test run to gain some experience with the process. Dish was too small too spread it out enough, scraped it back together messing around with it so it's not pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is that a machete? becuz machete dont text. lol.


----------



## supchaka (Oct 25, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> If ya want to do shatter go with the winterizing BHO. Its cleaner than vac purging. The bad part about winterizing is you do lose terpenes which gives your bud taste and smell.
> This should help you out! I tried it and it works and is pretty good smoke with no flavors! Smooth as a baby's ass when smoking it though!
> [video=youtube;0SHxMD2D0K4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0SHxMD2D0K4&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


Other than wasting time and butane I see no reason for the double run especially since if its going into the same pot! Grind it all first, run it till clear, be done. He also used way more everclear than was necessary... but whatever floats his boat I guess!


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 25, 2013)

It looked REALLY good though


----------



## TokaLot (Oct 25, 2013)

*Found a pic of the last time i made some.

I just let it sit got lazy lol.

*


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 25, 2013)

I made that absolute shatter 3 times now and not once did it have taste, it was very smooth and easy on the lungs! The potency is insanely high though! If you like smoking concentrates but cough a lot or cant handle smoking concentrates, the absolute shatter is the route to go. Me, I like the taste and dont mind lung expansion for a good high! When you got pounds to play with trying different methods is a good way to learn and enhance your concentrate skills. 

Wheels when the fuck are you coming over my house? You and BC need to make a trek out here this weekend! Smokefest over my house!!!! I might invite whoever is in the area and have a weekend smokefest over my house!

Any takers??? Whodat you got a private pimp plane dont ya?

Peace
FM


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 25, 2013)

Super clean and its a huge peace of mind knowing the bho has been 100% removed! Plus its alot less investment
not having to purchase a vac machine.... Next time i get enough to do a tamisium run im going to give this method
a shot. Although i think i can trim some fat off how long it takes


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 25, 2013)

No, I got a dank balloon,, it moves slow like a stoner.. I wish I was near by  sounds like lots of fun.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 25, 2013)

hellraizer30 said:


> Super clean and its a huge peace of mind knowing the bho has been 100% removed! Plus its alot less investment
> not having to purchase a vac machine.... Next time i get enough to do a tamisium run im going to give this method
> a shot. Although i think i can trim some fat off how long it takes


Well it takes at least 2 days to make due to you having to have the mixture sit in your freezer for 24 hours. I was thinking maybe dry ice could speed the process up. I was thinking about trying to rig something with dry ice.

@whodat, can your balloon break super sonic speeds? lol

Peace
FM


----------



## wheels619 (Oct 25, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I made that absolute shatter 3 times now and not once did it have taste, it was very smooth and easy on the lungs! The potency is insanely high though! If you like smoking concentrates but cough a lot or cant handle smoking concentrates, the absolute shatter is the route to go. Me, I like the taste and dont mind lung expansion for a good high! When you got pounds to play with trying different methods is a good way to learn and enhance your concentrate skills.
> 
> Wheels when the fuck are you coming over my house? You and BC need to make a trek out here this weekend! Smokefest over my house!!!! I might invite whoever is in the area and have a weekend smokefest over my house!
> 
> ...


shit dude. he is working so much lately im not sure he ever has free time. i have a buddy who died viewing tomorrow. so im pretty booked up this weekend. i wish i could tho.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 25, 2013)

Though I doooooo have thiiissss out back..... Hmmmm...


​


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 25, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your buddy, wheels, that sucks.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 25, 2013)

wheels619 said:


> shit dude. he is working so much lately im not sure he ever has free time. i have a buddy who died viewing tomorrow. so im pretty booked up this weekend. i wish i could tho.


So sorry to hear bro, hope everything is ok! If you need anything hit me up. But we need to chill man sometime soon! I really miss seeing you guys!


whodatnation said:


> Though I doooooo have thiiissss out back..... Hmmmm...
> 
> 
> ​


WTF Whodat, did you steal Chaka's grow design? Isnt that the Chakatron Future grow? I use to go on that when I was younger, although my favorite was the Salt and Pepper Shaker or the Zipper. Carny rides are classic! If I was rich I would have a rollercoaster in my yard. lol

Peace
FM


----------



## Javadog (Oct 26, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> So sorry to hear bro, hope everything is ok! If you need anything hit me up. But we need to chill man sometime soon! I really miss seeing you guys!
> 
> WTF Whodat, did you steal Chaka's grow design? Isnt that the Chakatron Future grow? I use to go on that when I was younger, although my favorite was the Salt and Pepper Shaker or the Zipper. Carny rides are classic! If I was rich I would have a rollercoaster in my yard. lol
> 
> ...


The Zipper! The best little carnival ride there was.

The Super Loop was a funny roller coaster for carnivals
too small for a real coaster. 

Have fun,

JD

[video=youtube;ToUjWfyIFq4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ToUjWfyIFq4[/video]


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 26, 2013)

I remember when I was young and scared shitless of the Zipper when the Carnival came to the church parking lot. I miss them days when I was young, fuck getting old! lol

Peace
FM


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 26, 2013)

Crazy extracts on here!!

Wheels sorry to hear about your friend.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 26, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I remember when I was young and scared shitless of the Zipper when the Carnival came to the church parking lot. I miss them days when I was young, fuck getting old! lol
> 
> Peace
> FM



But now we can stay up late, and have desert for breakfast! Dont have to go to school if we dont want to.,,, parents art going to find your weed plants and throw them away anymore! You can like drink if you so choose to and if your lucky enough to live in a med/legal state you can really toke and grow in piece. Girls are more fun, and you can say curs words!

I could go on.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 26, 2013)

And this is more of my kind of carnival , otherwise I road the ladybug!



​
[video=youtube;XCl6TNxqMGI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCl6TNxqMGI[/video]


​


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Oct 26, 2013)

nice invite FM i wish i was near instead of other coast 

wheels soory to learn of da loss of yo friend 
we will all join him one day 
stay up


----------



## wheels619 (Oct 26, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Sorry to hear about your buddy, wheels, that sucks.


it is what it is. he was a troubled soul. hopefully he is doing better now than he was when he was with us.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 26, 2013)

That's how I look at it, sounds similar to something iv been through too many times.


----------



## wheels619 (Oct 26, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> That's how I look at it, sounds similar to something iv been through too many times.


he was in a car accident a while back and lost one of his legs. had some brain damage and almost died. when he was healed and better he wasnt the same guy anymore. he had money and was always depressed. got into drinking and drugs to help and ended up hanging himself in his bathroom.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 26, 2013)

This was my very first ride I ever been on! I always felt like I was Evel Knievel! Not to mention how I had every single Evel Knievel toy there was, he was my first idol! lol



I did a blast of Big Bertha today, she looks very nice and smells sweet! 

@D, did you get my PM about Monday? 

Peace
FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 26, 2013)

Big Bertha Batch of Crumble. This is my favorite part of making BHO, the scrape!!! I love scrapping it up and watch it crumble...

Its going to take some time to blast all of her, I did 4 runs of her already and only got 1/4 of one bucket done. I still have another full 5 gallon bucket and a 4 gallon bucket full of Bertha. I am also going to have to buy more butane. JD where is that butane for 70 bucks???

Peace
FM


----------



## TokaLot (Oct 26, 2013)

*There is cases on ebay from 199-450 and boxes run 25-70 too!*


----------



## Javadog (Oct 26, 2013)

URL please!

I will look mine up....

JD


----------



## Javadog (Oct 26, 2013)

$63 and free shipping

P.S. These cans hold 320 ml and the reviews seemed good. No butane expert though...


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 26, 2013)

Javadog said:


> $63 and free shipping
> 
> P.S. These cans hold 320 ml and the reviews seemed good. No butane expert though...


Thats expensive, its only for 12 cans, well thats what the product description says... I got 96 cans for $155.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 27, 2013)

Well here is the final product after being scraped up. I leave it on my cable box over night. Smoked it this morning and its some bomb crumble...Big Bertha doesnt yield like my MD bud but its def tastier and the high is very potent! 
View attachment 2872835View attachment 2872841


What I have here is some Absolute Shatter being made! I got some BHO from a friend and he kind of didnt finish the process of making the BHO so it wasnt fully whipped or purged. So my friend is letting put this to the test. I did do a dab of it before running it and it was tough and tore my lungs up! I was coughing like a mofo. So this will really test to see how much smoother it can become.
Weighed it out prior to dissolving it.
View attachment 2872824

In the Everclear and then stirred to dissolve, took about 15 minutes to do.
View attachment 2872825View attachment 2872828

Here is what it looked like after 5 hours in the freezer
View attachment 2872829

This was it this morning at 16 hours in the freezer. Looks like a lot of stuff in the BHO. I am sure there will be a significant lose in yield when done.
View attachment 2872831View attachment 2872834

After 24 hours of being in the freezer, I will start straining it in class cups through the coffee filters.

I will post pics later on when I start evaporating the everclear.

I cleaned out my bathroom today and I think I am going to run two lights in my bathroom for my Winter grow. As of right now the strains I will be keeping from all those clones will be LA Con, Cherry Pie and MK Ultra(bagseed from dispensary). The others didnt make my cut!

Peace
FM


----------



## supchaka (Oct 27, 2013)

I never did hear the smoke comparisons of the clones you got from San Diego. As far as vigor and early bud development, the headband is far ahead my others.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 27, 2013)

I am still waiting on the last 3 to fully cure (Headband, MK Ultra and GSC) The LaCon, SourHawaiian and Cherry Pie smoke is about done. I havent forgotten about the reports, just want them all done first. But there is no doubt that I will keep the LaCon and Cherry Pie. As of right now my Headband seemed to yield to most and then the Sour Hawaiian was the next largest.

If I had the room I would keep them all to be honest. Its just I dont have the room to mom 6 different strains.


----------



## TokaLot (Oct 27, 2013)

*Haha yea i know what your saying im fighting to get rid of a couple strain i have 6 right now i just dont know which one to choose.*


----------



## supchaka (Oct 27, 2013)

Im gonna make an attempt to keep a headband mom. Who knows how long that will last! I was 8/8 on these clones so I'll keep one vegging out when I start my next run.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 27, 2013)

I really think you should clone your La Con....Its a little slow vegging but flowers nicely, mediocre yield but taste, smell, bag appeal, high are TOP NOTCH!!! Cherry Pie is my #1 right now, I think the MK Ultra might dethrone it but we will see.

Im off to Wally World for some money spending! Save Money...Live Better...WalMart!


----------



## supchaka (Oct 27, 2013)

You have the LA Con going for a mom still right? I've been tempted to build another little space outta my room for cloning. Lacking $ to play around though!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 27, 2013)

Its been 24 hours of it being in the freezer so now its time to strain. I am using 4 glasses with non-bleach coffee filters. 

View attachment 2873274View attachment 2873275

Once its all poured out, I put it back into the freezer till its completely drained through the filter. This is about 15 minutes after being put back in the freezer. You can see what was filtered out. 
View attachment 2873276View attachment 2873277

Next step is to cook off the everclear. I will post pics later after I am done. Should start in about 30 minutes or so. All is looking on point.

Peace
FM


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 27, 2013)

Looks like you filtered out some butter..I mean dairy butter


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 28, 2013)

Well I finished last night with everything around 12:30am. Here is how it turned out.
These are the four filters that I used. There is quite a bit of stuff in there.


Here I am cooking off the Everclear, once I see the oil, I then start to scrape it out in the pyrex dish so its a nice thin film, plus it help get rid of the Everclear. When the Everclear is out of the product, its time to scrape rows of Shatter. I used approximately 18 razor blades.


The first pic is what I call waste. Its from the razor blades that I used to thin out all four batches I ran. Came out to be .5 grams. Second pic was the final yield of Absolute Shatter, 12.2 grams. So both together comes out to be 12.7 grams. Starting product was 15.8 so 3.1 grams was filtered out or lost (plus I did 4 dabs of it, 1 of each batch I ran). Thats not bad at all if you ask me.


Smoke report on it, well lets say its smooth clean smoke but the flavor is not there and I dont like the taste to be honest. When I do a dab of it, it makes my head, ears, and eyes tingle(which I liked). Overall it def did its job to make the smoke cleaner and smoother! Overall I prefer my crumble cause its much tastier and less work. Doing this method requires a lot of time (2 days) and patience plus its a bitch working with shatter.

Peace
FM


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 28, 2013)

Thanks fam! May take more time but it looks fab! Not sure I like the loss of flave though!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Oct 28, 2013)

yep dat shatter is a B I to scrape up 
hard work on da thumbs


----------



## Javadog (Oct 28, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Thats expensive, its only for 12 cans, well thats what the product description says... I got 96 cans for $155.


See?!? I freakin knew it....it was the best that I could cook up 
on my first attempt. Please do post your alternative. If I am going
to do this, then I would prefer to buy larger lots anyway.

Great stuff.

JD


----------



## Javadog (Oct 28, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> its a bitch working with shatter.


Amazing post FM. We really appreciate the effort!

I totally agree on the unworkability of shatter. I want to try your tek.

JD


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 28, 2013)

This smoke does have somewhat of a taste but its one I dont care for. It def did its job at removing shit and making it a smooth smoke. 

Dwezel did you get my PM from last week??? 

Peace
FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 28, 2013)

Javadog said:


> See?!? I freakin knew it....it was the best that I could cook up
> on my first attempt. Please do post your alternative. If I am going
> to do this, then I would prefer to buy larger lots anyway.
> 
> ...


There is a smoke shop in Chino Hills, Ca selling 96 cans of Power 5x for $155, they also have the Power 7x for $200. I think NButane would of been a better way to go, here is a link: http://www.mathesongas.com/pdfs/products/n-Butane-Pure-Gas.pdf !


----------



## Sativied (Oct 28, 2013)

Great posts and pics on the process FM, I'd rep you if I could 

I freeze the thermos can I use including its contents a night before filling it with butane and the stuff I filter from it doesn't look that butter-ish. Anyway, here's some pics from my second attempt, obviously much better results than first run mainly because I used a large dish to evap the alcohol.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 28, 2013)

Looks good, how does it taste? Do you like how it taste? Did you lose the taste? Are you using 190 proof Everclear or the 151 proof Everclear? 
Using larger dishes are better cause you can spread it out very thin and faster evap times. I was thinking about using dry ice in my freezer to speed up the winterize process, plus it gets it even colder in temps. I was thinking about using Acetone instead of Everclear. I still have a lot of testing to do with this method still but for right now I am sticking to making crumble. I made a batch another batch today!

Have you tried to make crumble before? Thats my specialty! Also how did you end up liking the DNA strains? 

Peace
FM


----------



## Sativied (Oct 28, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Also how did you end up liking the DNA strains?


The Chocolate Fondue is turning out to be one of my favorite ever. My fingers smell like chocolate after crumbling but it's the sweet-skunky-haze taste that makes it a real winner. I've barely smoked the Skywalker Kush and the Kolossus I had in last grow too. I got the Cannalope Haze, basically the grandpa of the Chocolate Fondue, for next round. 



F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Looks good, how does it taste? Do you like how it taste? Did you lose the taste?


It did lose taste but not all of it. The SK had a dark earthy-or-sumthin' somewhat unpleasant taste. Might just be me having smoked mostly haze hybrids for years... However, it's strong, and I figured let's get the good stuff from the SK and drop that in my CF joints  As I mentioned in a previous post here it tastes more like hash than bud. Makes me really curious to compare with bho from the chocolate fondue or the Kolossus which has a very distinctive floral taste. I'll do a few more runs once I got my new grow closet up and running. 



F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Are you using 190 proof Everclear or the 151 proof Everclear?


I used 96.6% alcohol, best option I found locally so far.



F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Have you tried to make crumble before?


Frankly not sure what crumble in particular is in this context, but I only did two runs to create shatter, nothing else so far. I scraped this off the first disc after 2 days in the freezer:


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 28, 2013)

Looks great man, thanks for the reply. Glad the DNA are working out for ya! Keep up the great work bro.

Peace
FM


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Oct 29, 2013)

me thinks the X (times refinment) can be some stank 
cause if yo place and equipment is not 100% correct can refine 10 times and still = ish
and be no better then a triple refine in a lab set up true to standards operation


----------



## fumble (Oct 29, 2013)

Looks awesome FM! I got my internet back


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 29, 2013)

fumble said:


> Looks awesome FM! I got my internet back


wooohooooo


----------



## fumble (Oct 29, 2013)

for real man! I felt so out of touch lol


----------



## supchaka (Oct 29, 2013)

I try to keep in touch at least once a day. Sometimes more. Is your cell back on yet fag!?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 29, 2013)

supchaka said:


> I try to keep in touch at least once a day. Sometimes more. Is your cell back on yet fag!?


Hahaha nope! I am digging the House phone thing right now.


----------



## supchaka (Oct 29, 2013)

Jesus let's gets some pigeons and start sending them back and forth. Hell they could carry nugs too!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 29, 2013)

I rather send hookers with the messages......


----------



## supchaka (Oct 29, 2013)

And by messages do you mean BLOW!? Hookers n blow! There is no greater!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 29, 2013)

I will be updating my grow room with some new toys soon! New ballast, new filter, new nutrients. I am going all out for the winter grow!

Peace
FM


----------



## fumble (Oct 29, 2013)

I wont be able to get a winter grow up until probably Thanksgiving. We are supposed to be having a city inspection (wtf?) with the landlord. It was supposed to be tomorrow, but as I have weed everywhere, had to tell him to reschedule. Tearing the tent down tonight or tomorrow. Hopefully the outside will be done by then.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 29, 2013)

fumble said:


> I wont be able to get a winter grow up until probably Thanksgiving. We are supposed to be having a city inspection (wtf?) with the landlord. It was supposed to be tomorrow, but as I have weed everywhere, had to tell him to reschedule. Tearing the tent down tonight or tomorrow. Hopefully the outside will be done by then.


Get some pics up here missy!


----------



## fumble (Oct 29, 2013)

you mean like this? lol The purple one I was told was Fire OG, the second is the Crossroads #3, and the last is the crazy hair one I was telling you about.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 29, 2013)

fumble said:


> you mean like this? lol The purple one I was told was Fire OG, the second is the Crossroads #3, and the last is the crazy hair one I was telling you about.


Fucking beautiful! That looks like a Skunky Monkey


----------



## fumble (Oct 29, 2013)

Awesome! That is what I thought too from what you were telling me. She is just now starting to fill in.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 29, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I will be updating my grow room with some new toys soon! New ballast, new filter, new nutrients, hookers and blow. I am going all out for the winter grow!
> 
> Peace
> FM


Fixed

:0) 

Such silliness it to be expected I suppose. I am enjoying a blend tonight.
I put a nug of Chem 4 OG and one of Blue Cheese together into the grinder.
Mmmmmmm....

Ok! ...ballast...filter..

Remember to use the old carbon in the garden!

There. Something useful.

JD


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 30, 2013)

I am thinking about running HPS and CMH light in my bathroom for the winter. Weather and heat should not be a problemo at all plus I got a 8" Vortex as a fan. Right now my plants are under a 400 mh bulb vegging.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 30, 2013)

That should be very warm.

I expose my plants to outside temps, as my man-cave requires constant
venting (mucho electronics), but I reverse day for night and my lights act
as heaters during the night. It is funny because I will probably not see all
the colors that I might see, as I am seeing temps not getting below 70F or
so....until the lights go off. 

If we have very cold *days* then I might get more purples.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 30, 2013)

I got my tickets and weekend planned.....wooooohoooooo!!!!

http://comikazeexpo.com/


----------



## supchaka (Oct 30, 2013)

Whats up with the smoke reports man I know you've tried them clones! Tell me the headband is the best! LOL I feel it, I know it! Make it so!


----------



## supchaka (Oct 30, 2013)

I forgot which one Im supposed to try first?


----------



## supchaka (Oct 30, 2013)

And didn't I grow the YP before?! I certainly didn't have a cheese pheno!


----------



## Kief Moon (Oct 30, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I got my tickets and weekend planned.....wooooohoooooo!!!!
> 
> http://comikazeexpo.com/


Damn! Elvira's still hot! HA!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 30, 2013)

supchaka said:


> I forgot which one Im supposed to try first?


You should try the MK Ultra or Sour Hawaiian!!! They are (I) and should put you to sleep.


supchaka said:


> And didn't I grow the YP before?! I certainly didn't have a cheese pheno!


Yeah you have but it was eaten by the gophers!


Kief Moon said:


> Damn! Elvira's still hot! HA!


I am hoping to get a pic with her, I always thought she was hot! I would still bang her so I can say I banged Elvira! Sorry ladies, no disrespect but I always had a thing for her. lol

Peace
FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 30, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Whats up with the smoke reports man I know you've tried them clones! Tell me the headband is the best! LOL I feel it, I know it! Make it so!


Sorry its not the best of these clones, but thats just my opinion and what I am looking for in bud. MK Ultra, Cherry Pie and LA Con. Those are my keepers and my favorite of the 6 clones. Headband, GSC and Sour Hawaiian didnt make my cut. But all 6 strains are worthy to grow and are stellar, just I am being picky since I dont have space! If I had space I would run them all!

Peace
FM


----------



## supchaka (Oct 30, 2013)

Sour hawaiian it shall be!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 30, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Sour hawaiian it shall be!


Thats the smelliest one of all!!! But lacks in my type of tasty! It has a wicked sweet funky smell! Smoke will expand your lungs! The Sour Hawaiian is in 4th place right now for me.

Peace
FM


----------



## fumble (Oct 31, 2013)

Hey FM...I read that you were sick...hope you are feeling better


----------



## supchaka (Oct 31, 2013)

Hey fumble, you mentioned you were gonna move the grow indoors but I never saw a new thread or anything, or u didn't share with me! Whats the setup??


----------



## supchaka (Oct 31, 2013)

Heres how much I smoked. Haha big timer I am


----------



## Mohican (Oct 31, 2013)

I one-hit all of my testers to see what they will do and how long they will last. A good one-hit will get me immediately high and last almost exactly an hour.


----------



## supchaka (Oct 31, 2013)

That's a regular amount for me! Although I did smoke it again later.


----------



## Kief Moon (Oct 31, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I am hoping to get a pic with her, I always thought she was hot! I would still bang her so I can say I banged Elvira! Sorry ladies, no disrespect but I always had a thing for her. lol
> 
> Peace
> FM


Yeah, I'd hit that like a retard on a drum set!


----------



## supchaka (Oct 31, 2013)

The sour hawaiian did the job getting me off to bed without any sleeping pills. My eyes were itchy as fuck though, I do think I am allergic to the weeds!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 31, 2013)

try MK Uktra tonight Mr. One Hitter Quitter!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 31, 2013)

Happy Halloween Everyone, be safe out there!

Peace
FM


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 31, 2013)

Going to see Elvira sounds like fun!
And gonna be fun re-doing the indoor setup too.

Fumble sux bout the inspectors coming because that Skunky Monkey looks to be a ways out yet that!

I wish there was someone local in Sac that would help me make this oil from my Dogs and all my other shit so I dont ruin it lol.


----------



## supchaka (Oct 31, 2013)

I gave my son a little of the big bertha and the YP. I teased him with this others but not sharing those!


----------



## supchaka (Oct 31, 2013)

Oh and I did catch a whiff of the underlying aroma waiting to come out of the headband... and it was good!


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 31, 2013)

supchaka said:


> The sour hawaiian did the job getting me off to bed without any sleeping pills. My eyes were itchy as fuck though, I do think I am allergic to the weeds!


I get that and get congested and sneezy from seed sometimes as well, seems like certain strains do it although I cannot remember which ones for some reason.


----------



## fumble (Oct 31, 2013)

lol...you should see me when I do dry ice hash! hives all over. Yeah Bassman...hella sucked yesterday. Hiding inside with the shades drawn hahaha. What an invasion of privacy. So now I have to wait until after they come again to start my inside garden back up.
Supchaka - My first one failed miserably! I will show you when I do it again - correctly


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 31, 2013)

fumble said:


> Yeah Bassman...hella sucked yesterday. Hiding inside with the shades drawn hahaha. What an invasion of privacy. So now I have to wait until after they come again to start my inside garden back up.



I went through state inspection last month with state inspector & landlord (new deal in So. cal. I guess). They walked in, inspector went right by two tents in dining room didn't blink, landlord asked "what are those? storage? I said "no, they are herb gardens, (inspector giggles). Nothing else is said.
Landlord comes back last week & says she needs to talk about "herb" garden, OH $hit!!!! Comes in & asks if Im "selling", tell her no, it's meds for me & a few family members & a few people in the build that are going through chemo, said as long as I don't start "Dealing" Im OK, then asks if she could have a little herb for her & her husband (x-cop/fbi), she walks out with 1/2 zip & now I no longer shut doors, shut blinds, fans & lights & hide when she comes by.
They are doing final inspection tomorrow, to make sure probs are fixed, I only needed a GFI in bathroom.
Hope things work out as well for you....
peace


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 31, 2013)

BobBitchen said:


> I went through state inspection last month with state inspector & landlord (new deal in So. cal. I guess). They walked in, inspector went right by two tents in dining room didn't blink, landlord asked "what are those? storage? I said "no, they are herb gardens, (inspector giggles). Nothing else is said.
> Landlord comes back last week & says she needs to talk about "herb" garden, OH $hit!!!! Comes in & asks if Im "selling", tell her no, it's meds for me & a few family members & a few people in the build that are going through chemo, said as long as I don't start "Dealing" Im OK, then asks if she could have a little herb for her & her husband (x-cop/fbi), she walks out with 1/2 zip & now I no longer shut doors, shut blinds, fans & lights & hide when she comes by.
> They are doing final inspection tomorrow, to make sure probs are fixed, I only needed a GFI in bathroom.
> Hope things work out as well for you....
> peace


A lil payoff lol to keep her at bay...I wonder if she will be asking all the time now?


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 31, 2013)

fumble said:


> lol...you should see me when I do dry ice hash! hives all over. Yeah Bassman...hella sucked yesterday. Hiding inside with the shades drawn hahaha. What an invasion of privacy. So now I have to wait until after they come again to start my inside garden back up.
> Supchaka - My first one failed miserably! I will show you when I do it again - correctly


I should have multi-quoted but oh well..

I have trouble believing I am allergic with all the good it does, but it turns out I am since most live plants bother me in some way.
Oh well as long as it doesnt get worse Ill keep using it.

BTW I use glowes and a mask to make keif...just found out I am allergic to latex, so now I use neoprene or whatever.
I am just one big allergy it seems


----------



## fumble (Oct 31, 2013)

I hear that Bassman...it is rather hard to make hash with teary eyes and snotty nose lol

BobBitchen...love the name lol! Yeah, my landlord just bought the house, so the inspection is to make sure up to code for tenants I guess. I already have my tent half torn down so it's no biggie...just a waste of my time. I have to take it down because it is blocking the window if there were a fire. The greenhouse? Well, hopefully that Skunky Monkey will be done soon. I am thinking at least another 3 weeks.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 31, 2013)

fumble said:


> I hear that Bassman...it is rather hard to make hash with teary eyes and snotty nose lol
> 
> BobBitchen...love the name lol! Yeah, my landlord just bought the house, so the inspection is to make sure up to code for tenants I guess. I already have my tent half torn down so it's no biggie...just a waste of my time. I have to take it down because it is blocking the window if there were a fire. The greenhouse? Well, hopefully that Skunky Monkey will be done soon. I am thinking at least another 3 weeks.


Looks like several weeks as well to me


----------



## Mohican (Oct 31, 2013)

Light deprivation and mainlining helped this African sativa cross to finish yesterday:


Holy Smoke Mulanje x Holy Smoke Mozambique Poison:


August 14th:






October 30th:

















Cheers,
Mo


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 31, 2013)

Nice and only 10 wks!!

Got the name now too


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 31, 2013)

Mo, usually you be looking at 12-14 weeks. 10 weeks is good! She looks beautiful! How is the JOG curing up???

@bass you going to the bbq 2013??? 

@chaka, I am glad the headband is something you like. The GSC is no bueno, let me rephrase that, its not no "thin mint" pheno. Its so bland and very disappointing. I can taste and smell the headband coming through but not the GSC. Once again a strain that is NOT! lol 

I hope a lot of hot chicks dressed as zombie hookers come trick o treating at my house tonight! 

Be safe out there peeps!

Peace
FM


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 31, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Mo, usually you be looking at 12-14 weeks. 10 weeks is good! She looks beautiful! How is the JOG curing up???
> 
> @bass you going to the bbq 2013???
> 
> ...


Wheres the BBQ @?
I am sure too far from my house lol....

I have had so many fake strains over the 3 yrs that I have grown!
Some of the best ones I have gotten were from peeps on the RIU honestly.

My street is so ghetto that not one single kid has come to Trick-Or-Treat.
I guess Ill have to eat all the candy myself


----------



## fumble (Nov 1, 2013)

Mohican...those kolas are gorgeous! 

Bassmann, I believe you are in my area - So Sac. Camp Far West is where the BBQ is.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 1, 2013)

Did someone say BBQ????  Im inviting myself and two bags of dank


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Nov 1, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Wheres the BBQ @?
> I am sure too far from my house lol....
> 
> I have had so many fake strains over the 3 yrs that I have grown!
> ...


Bro same here, I spent money on candy I will end up eating. I had only 4 visits and not one was a hot zombie hooker! Halloween is a lot different now then when I was a kid. But then again, people are more cautious now then they were back then.

You should go to the BBQ, I will hook you up with wax and clones!

Peace
FM


----------



## wheels619 (Nov 1, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Bro same here, I spent money on candy I will end up eating. I had only 4 visits and not one was a hot zombie hooker! Halloween is a lot different now then when I was a kid. But then again, people are more cautious now then they were back then.
> 
> You should go to the BBQ, I will hook you up with wax and clones!
> 
> ...


bbq? Hhmmmmm?


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 1, 2013)

When is the BBQ?
I was awol for a while so I missed the original posting


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 1, 2013)

i got about two hand fulls left 
in beginning was fun cute little kids
then later older neighborhood kids a
the carloads thed park and climb out by the load on a mission 
got tired of the older ones no mask no costume = begging 
get da fuk outahere turned out lights played dead onum


----------



## supchaka (Nov 1, 2013)

So I tried the MK Ultra last night, it was quite a bit better than the sour hawaiian. The high was a little better, but the taste was way better. Tonight I'll try something new! I guess most people would try them all in the same night but not this guy!


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 1, 2013)

supchaka said:


> So I tried the MK Ultra last night, it was quite a bit better than the sour hawaiian. The high was a little better, but the taste was way better. Tonight I'll try something new! I guess most people would try them all in the same night but not this guy!


I find a sober pallet and endocannabinoid system is the best way to try a strain.
What is the high type of the MK Ultra?


----------



## supchaka (Nov 1, 2013)

Im not good at describing them other than like oh in the body, in the head, I freaked out, I didn't freak out. It was kinda balanced I guess? I watched a movie right after and I remember most of it. Oh yeah I took a hit right before getting into bed and was asleep within 5-10 minutes which I can't do at all with sativa sided stuff so thats a big plus. When I smoke a sativa I have to plan at least 30 minutes of tripping out before trying to sleep lol. So the MK was a winner there for me.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 1, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Im not good at describing them other than like oh in the body, in the head, I freaked out, I didn't freak out. It was kinda balanced I guess? I watched a movie right after and I remember most of it. Oh yeah I took a hit right before getting into bed and was asleep within 5-10 minutes which I can't do at all with sativa sided stuff so thats a big plus. When I smoke a sativa I have to plan at least 30 minutes of tripping out before trying to sleep lol. So the MK was a winner there for me.


That description did enough for me with the exception of taste, which I am bad at describing myself.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Nov 1, 2013)

Sad day at LAX Airport, shooting, TSA Agent got smoked! Fucking sad!

Here is my order of those strains:
1- MK Ultra 
2- Cherry Pie
3- LA Con 
4- Sour Hawaiian
5- Headband
6- Girl Scout Cookie


----------



## fumble (Nov 1, 2013)

the bbq is 12/14/13 Bassman


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 1, 2013)

fumble said:


> the bbq is 12/14/13 Bassman


Thanx, that gives me some time.


----------



## supchaka (Nov 1, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Sad day at LAX Airport, shooting, TSA Agent got smoked! Fucking sad!
> 
> Here is my order of those strains:
> 1- MK Ultra
> ...


That headband is way too far down the list considering I have 8 clones of it! I'll try the LA Con or Cherry pie tonight!


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 1, 2013)

fumble said:


> the bbq is 12/14/13 Bassman




My friends and I are getting ready now 
We are oooon ouuur waaaayy!


​


----------



## supchaka (Nov 2, 2013)

Ok so I smoked the LA Con last night. For me I'd rank it up with the MK Ultra. Equally good high with a similar taste to the MK but with a hint of cat piss. To me, a lot of organic bud tastes the same, but in a good way. Its always got that earthy taste first and foremost, then the strain flavor kinda comes through more near the end of the exhale. Those are my observations anyway!


----------



## supchaka (Nov 3, 2013)

And last night I said I smoked the headband, it was good to me! Taste was decent, I can see where its going considering its still got a green smell and not done curing. Was digging the high!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Nov 3, 2013)

Well Stan Lee's Comikaze was a fucking blast! I had soooo much fun there and there was plenty to look at! I will be attending this expo again next year! So many HOT CHICKS!!!


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 3, 2013)

Dazam them chix r hot!!
Man I woulda went just to see the girls in tight spandex lol!!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Nov 3, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Dazam them chix r hot!!
> Man I woulda went just to see the girls in tight spandex lol!!


My camera battery died, there were girls body painted naked as superheroes! It was great!


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 3, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> My camera battery died, there were girls body painted naked as superheroes! It was great!


I hate batteries that die at inopportune times.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 3, 2013)

Sexy ass nerdy ass bitches! YES!!!

Looks like allot of fun fam  Im sure you were well baked lol I would like to be!


----------



## supchaka (Nov 4, 2013)

A smoke report a day from me! I smoked the cherry pie last night. I was like you know... this doesn't taste much like cherry pie... taste kinda shitty actually. I woulda rated the flavor behind everything else so far. Then about 5 minutes later I was ripped beyond belief. I don't know if I was more tired than the other days of my testing but I was just obliterated. It lasted a long ass time too, 2 hours and I was still not sober. Got in bed and was out in minutes. Certainly the strongest I've smoked yet from what you gave me, or like I said it was just the day for me!


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 4, 2013)

Whaddup fm. Dont do nothing stupid.


----------



## Javadog (Nov 4, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> My camera battery died, there were girls body painted naked as superheroes! It was great!


Don't even post shit like this!

LOL! Fuck!

JD


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Nov 4, 2013)

supchaka said:


> A smoke report a day from me! I smoked the cherry pie last night. I was like you know... this doesn't taste much like cherry pie... taste kinda shitty actually. I woulda rated the flavor behind everything else so far. Then about 5 minutes later I was ripped beyond belief. I don't know if I was more tired than the other days of my testing but I was just obliterated. It lasted a long ass time too, 2 hours and I was still not sober. Got in bed and was out in minutes. Certainly the strongest I've smoked yet from what you gave me, or like I said it was just the day for me!





Javadog said:


> Don't even post shit like this!
> 
> LOL! Fuck!
> 
> JD


I dont post "Shit", I grow it....lol


----------



## Javadog (Nov 4, 2013)

LOL, no worries bro. I was just shitting you.

I saw the word "naked" and got excited.

JD


----------



## Kief Moon (Nov 4, 2013)

Javadog said:


> Don't even post shit like this!
> 
> LOL! Fuck!
> 
> JD


Yeah, don't torture us like that FM! Pictures or it didn't happen. ;D


----------



## Javadog (Nov 4, 2013)

Kief Moon said:


> Yeah, don't torture us like that FM! *Pictures or it didn't happen. ;D*


There it is!

:0)

JD


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 4, 2013)

So I made a bunch of 220 micron keif, and think I might run iso through it tomorrow and clean it up (lighting was bad and I didnt realize it was coming out green).
Can i just add it to 91% iso swirl it and pour through coffee filters to a tray and evap it?


----------



## supchaka (Nov 4, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> So I made a bunch of 220 micron keif, and think I might run iso through it tomorrow and clean it up (lighting was bad and I didnt realize it was coming out green).
> Can i just add it to 91% iso swirl it and pour through coffee filters to a tray and evap it?


Yessir u can


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 5, 2013)

Hey fam I finally made some hash  ice bubble.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 5, 2013)

Hey who does that melt like full melt?
It sure looks like it would.
I havent ever dabbed, but that seems to be what everyone is doing these days


----------



## fumble (Nov 5, 2013)

Beautiful brown sugar you have there Whodat


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 5, 2013)

I decided to buy some 5 gallon hash bags. Any brands that I should stay away from?
Heres what I am gonna buy unless someone telle me no.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/5-Gallon-8-Bag-Bubble-Bags-Pressing-Screen-Ice-Herbal-Kit-Screen-Hash-5-GAL-M015-/281115161162?pt=US_Hydroponics&hash=item4173c4f24a


----------



## fumble (Nov 5, 2013)

my set only has five bags Bassman. I really don't know anything about them though. Sorry not much help.


----------



## supchaka (Nov 5, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I decided to buy some 5 gallon hash bags. Any brands that I should stay away from?
> Heres what I am gonna buy unless someone telle me no.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/5-Gallon-8-Bag-Bubble-Bags-Pressing-Screen-Ice-Herbal-Kit-Screen-Hash-5-GAL-M015-/281115161162?pt=US_Hydroponics&hash=item4173c4f24a


Gotham hydro is a good company. They have a lot of feedback with a high rating as well so I'd be comfortable buying those from them.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 5, 2013)

I just thought the price was too low, but being the cheapo I am that drew my interest


----------



## fumble (Nov 5, 2013)

I traded edibles for mine


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 5, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Hey fam I finally made some hash  ice bubble.


How do you store that after it dries?


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 5, 2013)

Ok so I went ahead and ordered the bags.
I hope they dont really take till the 14th to get here as my Dog is wayyyy past over dry already.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 5, 2013)

FM yo blond concentrate is it shatter also 
i know the brown hard abslolute shatter from you tube - i have tried 
and most others come out colored in the brown family 

yours looks like kief is that whut you start with to get the blond color 
i have looked around and found nothing on the process, like the youtube on the absalute process 
can you point me in the dirrection i would like to understand the process

thanks


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Nov 5, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Hey fam I finally made some hash  ice bubble.


That is some sexy fucking hash pr*0*n!!!!

Funny you posted this....I just picked up an Ice-O-lator!!! Please tell me what size bag did you use for that and is it Full Melt? Also how did you make it, do you have a step by step process???? Please post it up here, I want to make some tomorrow. I will post the pics of the machine I am using from a friend, I hope its the one you used to make this.

Peace
FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Nov 5, 2013)

Dwezelitsame said:


> FM yo blond concentrate is it shatter also
> i know the brown hard abslolute shatter from you tube - i have tried
> and most others come out colored in the brown family
> 
> ...


Where I purge with Butane, I whip the shit out of it and evap the butane over heat. When you whip it, it becomes creamy and blonde in color. If you purge using butane and dont whip it, it will come out like shatter. I got you covered bro, once I get paid, I am buying a printer and I will be sending you another package with step by step procedures of how to make my crumble.

Peace
FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Nov 5, 2013)

I went to TWS's house today and he is letting me borrow his machine to make some hash! TWS is one cool mofo, real good peeps!!!

I already have bubble bags but I need Whodat's recipe...



Peace
FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Nov 5, 2013)

Javadog said:


> LOL, no worries bro. I was just shitting you.
> 
> I saw the word "naked" and got excited.
> 
> JD





Kief Moon said:


> Yeah, don't torture us like that FM! Pictures or it didn't happen. ;D


My blood was flowing there, trust me! hahahahaha


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Nov 5, 2013)

Javadog said:


> LOL, no worries bro. I was just shitting you.
> 
> I saw the word "naked" and got excited.
> 
> JD





Kief Moon said:


> Yeah, don't torture us like that FM! Pictures or it didn't happen. ;D





bassman999 said:


> Ok so I went ahead and ordered the bags.
> I hope they dont really take till the 14th to get here as my Dog is wayyyy past over dry already.


Good investment if you ask me! Although I won my Bubblebags on another grow website! Some of these other grow websites have real good contests and prizes! I have won a pH meter, TDS meter, Bubblebags, Cloner and beans from other sites.

Peace
FM


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 5, 2013)

Hey fam that was done by hand but I got the machine today! Will post details tonight as I'm in the middle of it right now. You can YouTube frenchy cannoli it's the vid by frenchy. 
I"ll post the bag size soon,,, and that machine you got is the exact one he uses.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Nov 5, 2013)

Javadog said:


> LOL, no worries bro. I was just shitting you.
> 
> I saw the word "naked" and got excited.
> 
> JD





Kief Moon said:


> Yeah, don't torture us like that FM! Pictures or it didn't happen. ;D





whodatnation said:


> Hey fam that was done by hand but I got the machine today! Will post details tonight as I'm in the middle of it right now. You can YouTube frenchy cannoli it's the vid by frenchy.
> I"ll post the bag size soon,,, and that machine you got is the exact one he uses.


Awesome, I will be waiting and will check out the vid. I believe I saw that Frenchy video already! Thanks bro and give me the details when your done. I am preparing my shit today for tomorrow run!

Peace
FM


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 5, 2013)

I am going to look at the video and wait patiently for more info .
I have 1 gall bags, so I might try a small batch while I wait on UPS next Tuesday.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 5, 2013)

He switches out the hose and removes the grate inside the machine leading to the hose. He also agitates his trim without a work bag. Just put in some ice/trim/ice and cover with water (fills the machine about half way). Soak for 20 min, run for 10 to 15 min.

Stack bags in bucket. Pour water into bags - 160, 120, 90, 70, 45. Pull bags out one at a time and place over second bucket and rinse with ice water till clean. Pull the bag out, squeeze the water out, put a plate under the bag to stretch it flat and scrape off the gold  Repeat for each bag.

If the 120 and 90 only have a little bit of goodness you can remove those bags and just run 160 (catches the crap), 70 (the good stuff), 45 (kibbles and bits).

Dry the hash by spreading it out thin in a dish covered with parchment or wax paper. Break it up until it is a fine sand. I use the Matt Rize microplane method. Keep it cool and dry (refrigerator) and cover it with parchment paper. If you dry it cold then it will stay blonde. If you let it get warm and dry in the open it will turn dark brown.



















Microplane (keep it frozen and freeze the hash to grate it)









Cheers,
Mo


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 5, 2013)

That blonde hash looks great.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 5, 2013)

It is almost black now


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 5, 2013)

Ok so heres another question.
Can I take the 220u keif and just run it through different bags with water to clean it up instead of the iso I was talking about earlier?

A question for the washing machine aspect and the several washes.
I have no washer with the bottom drain hose, how do I alter my method to account for this?


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 5, 2013)

Real quick, 160,73, and 45. Three bags thats it, one worker two keepers.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Nov 5, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Ok so heres another question.
> Can I take the 220u keif and just run it through different bags with water to clean it up instead of the iso I was talking about earlier?
> 
> A question for the washing machine aspect and the several washes.
> I have no washer with the bottom drain hose, how do I alter my method to account for this?


No drain means you would have to dump it through the catch bags or maybe siphon it....not sure to be honest.


whodatnation said:


> Real quick, 160,73, and 45. Three bags thats it, one worker two keepers.


I got 160, 73 but not 45, I got a 25 bag. Doesnt strain have a lot to due with bags you use? Sativa and Indica trichs are different sizes...maybe I am wrong???

@Mo why did it turn black? Oxidation or playing with it?


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 5, 2013)

I guess the dry ice over crushed the green matter since the 160 bag put out a slight green tint


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Nov 5, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I guess the dry ice over crushed the green matter since the 160 bag put out a slight green tint


I think Chaka knows the best bag to use for dry ice! I personally dont do dry ice no more, whenever I make it, I have the worse allergy attack and I suffer bad from making it! lol


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 5, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I think Chaka knows the best bag to use for dry ice! I personally dont do dry ice no more, whenever I make it, I have the worse allergy attack and I suffer bad from making it! lol


Yeah I had a bad day yesterday.
It was all over my face, up my nose etc..and man was I dizzy.


----------



## supchaka (Nov 5, 2013)

There seems to be a difference between a 150 and a 160 with dry ice. I can still get green if I shake it enough with a 150 though. I usually would do little 20 second spots then move although I'd usually just throw it all together in the end anyway.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 5, 2013)

supchaka said:


> There seems to be a difference between a 150 and a 160 with dry ice. I can still get green if I shake it enough with a 150 though. I usually would do little 20 second spots then move although I'd usually just throw it all together in the end anyway.


Yeah I must have shaken it too much and I dont have a 150.
It still smells good, but doesnt look good.
I think my eyes were not working well, or the MH light made me think it was cleaner

Does the maturity of the trichomes change weather the hash is light or medium brown?


----------



## supchaka (Nov 5, 2013)

Smoke a whole bowl of even the greenest dry ice and I bet it gets ya pretty lit! I'll usually pack a bowl of that to bring to a social function and pass around first. I've yet to not have someone say WTF did you put in that weed?! Then I'm like oh its not really weed, its hash sorta. I don't feel bad for them, they like it, and who hits a bowl of straight powder without asking a question first?! 

First time I ever smoked PCP was similar, thought it was a coco puff and afterwards my buddy was like oh yeah, that wasn't coke it was wack. I was like WTF is wack?! He's all "You know, smoke a waaaaaack!" Uhh nooo I don't know what a waaaaack is! It was funny, you had to be there I guess. He was a lil mexican dude about 5'2 one of my best friends so I wasn't mad, he smoked it with me and I trusted him, if he hit it first then fuck it I'm good to go. God I don't think like that anymore! Anyways, it was about the most fucked up I've ever been in my life and I didn't really enjoy it. Yet for some strange reason I smoked it like 3 more times over the next week LOL. 

Went way off topic there... Yeah 150 micron...


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 5, 2013)

lol chaka. 

The more you work it, bass, the greener it will get. 

5 washes done now and I think its kaput, that was fun.


----------



## fumble (Nov 5, 2013)

This is my dry ice hash. I only shake a little and never shake til it is green. it comes out looking like yours Whodat. It is nice and moist just like brown sugar


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 5, 2013)

Here ya go fam.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Nov 6, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Here ya go fam.


you are a pr*0*n cock teaser!!!! lol How much product did u start with, how much water and ice too? SHit looks good and tasty!


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 6, 2013)

Fumble and whodat great looking hash/kief!

I plan to buy that washer hopefully before the price goes up.

Supchaka I never tried tried pcp, but have known some ppl that were never normal and get SSI now after using it a few times.
Worst I ever did was meth.
I was tricked into coke once when it was in the weed.
I was pissed while my heart was racing my legs were like jello, and I was sweating like hell!!


----------



## supchaka (Nov 6, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Fumble and whodat great looking hash/kief!
> 
> Supchaka I never tried tried pcp, but have known some ppl that were never normal and get SSI now after using it a few times.
> Worst I ever did was meth.
> ...


It aint anything to mess with! I remember now why I smoked it more than once! There was fucking NO other drugs around for that week, not so much as a bowl. So it was better than being sober I guess?! Ahh to be young n dumb again! Might not survive another go around though eh.


----------



## supchaka (Nov 6, 2013)

You know what sucks about having a bunch of mexican friends as a kid?! You can't find any of the fuckers on Facebook because theres 2 million dudes with the same first and last name. I can't find anyone! I got out of that lifestyle after my first son was born and basically cut ties with everyone I knew. I know 1 died and 2 went to jail soon after but I've still tried to find them, even if I might not consider hooking up with them I'd stalk their pages. I'm sure some of them grew up and got responsible like myself too?

The white people from that time frame found me already and Ive had a couple try to hook up for old times sake, but I blow them off for some reason other than the truth that I don't really wanna see them LOL


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 6, 2013)

supchaka said:


> You know what sucks about having a bunch of mexican friends as a kid?! You can't find any of the fuckers on Facebook because theres 2 million dudes with the same first and last name. I can't find anyone! I got out of that lifestyle after my first son was born and basically cut ties with everyone I knew. I know 1 died and 2 went to jail soon after but I've still tried to find them, even if I might not consider hooking up with them I'd stalk their pages. I'm sure some of them grew up and got responsible like myself too?
> 
> The white people from that time frame found me already and Ive had a couple try to hook up for old times sake, but I blow them off for some reason other than the truth that I don't really wanna see them LOL


Yeah I cant believe I am alive!
I hate being old (41 in March) but dont think I wanna be a stupid kid again.
I cleaned up my act when my 1st daughter was 5 I think.
I cut ties with all my old friends that were druggies as well.
I know if I didnt I would fall right back into that B.S. again.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Nov 6, 2013)

@whodat, did you press it with the hot water glass bottle??? I saw the part 2 to the Frenchy video, that is a lot of work!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Nov 6, 2013)

supchaka said:


> You know what sucks about having a bunch of mexican friends as a kid?! You can't find any of the fuckers on Facebook because theres 2 million dudes with the same first and last name. I can't find anyone! I got out of that lifestyle after my first son was born and basically cut ties with everyone I knew. I know 1 died and 2 went to jail soon after but I've still tried to find them, even if I might not consider hooking up with them I'd stalk their pages. I'm sure some of them grew up and got responsible like myself too?
> 
> The white people from that time frame found me already and Ive had a couple try to hook up for old times sake, but I blow them off for some reason other than the truth that I don't really wanna see them LOL


Maybe you should try some DMT!


----------



## Mohican (Nov 6, 2013)

It got darker from oxidation.

When I tried dry ice, at first I was just shaking it over the glass and then I noticed I started feeling very floaty. The hash dust was everywhere! So I put on a mask and gloves and finished the process. I used a coffee grinder to obliterate the buds and dry ice mixture and then I poured the powder and a couple more pieces of ice in a quart ball jar, covered it with a 220 work bag, and screwed on the lid ring. I shook this over a big glass framed poster. Ended up with a pile the size of a softball and sqeezed it down to the size of a hot dog.

It was very pale green and smoked like fine hash - it was like a chunk of incense 





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 6, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> @whodat, did you press it with the hot water glass bottle??? I saw the part 2 to the Frenchy video, that is a lot of work!


Yes I did, he had a 30g chunk though lol my smaller piece only took 10min to press and re-fold 4or5x... After trying both I def think pressing was better smoke.


F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Maybe you should try some DMT!


Been wanting to try this lol


----------



## fumble (Nov 6, 2013)

that is Beautiful Mo! Niice 

FM...how do you think she is coming along?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Nov 6, 2013)

fumble said:


> that is Beautiful Mo! Niice
> 
> FM...how do you think she is coming along?


That is some beautiful fucking buds! She looks so good, how does it smell? Awesome work lady!!!

@whodat, did you freeze your material prior to running it? In the video it seems he doesnt cause he takes it straight from the garbage bag. DMT is 15 minutes of pure dream world!!

[video=youtube;VBHTGx34z0U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=VBHTGx34z0U[/video]

Peace
FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Nov 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;xBlEt-_DmEw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=xBlEt-_DmEw[/video]


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Nov 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;Uw3dlCBxEVY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=Uw3dlCBxEVY[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 6, 2013)

Hey fam, I did not freeze the trip first I did let it soak for 15 min before agitation, helps the material to soften up.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Nov 8, 2013)

My vicious turtle doing work....




Here is my Ice Wax run, wasnt too happy about the yield, I used 120g of bud and I havent weighed it yet but it dont look good! As far as the quality, I dont know yet cause I havent smoked it yet. Looks pretty delicious though, I cant wait to try it and see if it melts on my dome-less nail rig!
View attachment 2887227View attachment 2887230View attachment 2887231View attachment 2887243View attachment 2887248View attachment 2887251View attachment 2887252


----------



## Mohican (Nov 8, 2013)

Have you tried it yet??? My 2012 Malawi sand smells like old school chocolate Thai now.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 8, 2013)

Good going fam Im sure its awesome


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 8, 2013)

I hope yer yield turns out better than expected.
How many washes did you do?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Nov 9, 2013)

Thanks all, bass I did 3 washes but on my last wash I didnt use the 73 bag.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Nov 11, 2013)

HAPPY VETERANS DAY TO ALL MILITARY MEN, WOMEN and FAMILIES! Our men and women of our country make sacrifices day in and day out. If this video doesnt give you goose bumps or bring a tear to your eye, then you need to educate yourself! May God Bless our Soldiers, Sailors, Marines and Airmen as they make sacrifices everyday that they are out in hostile areas away from their familes!!!

Pay tribute to your Veterans, they have earned the right to be honored on this day and every day they spend away from their families!

[video=youtube;RMuQl7kutAs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=RMuQl7kutAs[/video]

Peace
FM


----------



## fumble (Nov 11, 2013)

thank you for sharing that FM...very moving. And thank you for your service - it is very much appreciated


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 11, 2013)

Love you brutha. Hope you have a nice relaxing day.


----------



## Javadog (Nov 11, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> HAPPY VETERANS DAY TO ALL MILITARY MEN, WOMEN and FAMILIES! Our men and women of our country make sacrifices day in and day out. If this video doesnt give you goose bumps or bring a tear to your eye, then you need to educate yourself! May God Bless our Soldiers, Sailors, Marines and Airmen as they make sacrifices everyday that they are out in hostile areas away from their familes!!!
> 
> Pay tribute to your Veterans, they have earned the right to be honored on this day and every day they spend away from their families!
> 
> ...


Yes, great point.

I loved the look of that product FM...and have no idea
how to judge such a run yet.

Enjoy!

JD


----------



## wheels619 (Nov 12, 2013)

its hard to say happy vets day when a guy doesnt have a cell phone. lol. happy late vets day my brotha.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 12, 2013)

My bags came today, 220, 190, 170, 160, 90, 73, 45, 25
not sure I like the sizes honestly


----------



## supchaka (Nov 12, 2013)

Thats the full gamut of sizes. If it were me I'd run the 220, 160, 73 and 25. OR 220, 170, 90, 45. If dry ice then the 160. and probably still mix it all together in the end.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 12, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Thats the full gamut of sizes. If it were me I'd run the 220, 160, 73 and 25. OR 220, 170, 90, 45. If dry ice then the 160. and probably still mix it all together in the end.


Not sure why they didnt do a 150 or 140 instead of the 190


----------



## supchaka (Nov 12, 2013)

Yeah the 190 is pretty useless IMO.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 12, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Yeah the 190 is pretty useless IMO.


I still want a 140 for dry ice


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Nov 12, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> My bags came today, 220, 190, 170, 160, 90, 73, 45, 25
> not sure I like the sizes honestly


220 through 160 are pretty much work bags. That 90, 73, and 45 are the money bags! But thats just my opinion. Whats good is you get to play with them all so you see what fits your style!!! Nice investment bass!

Peace
FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Nov 15, 2013)

I just realized its been sometime since I posted pics...All I got is veg plants so nothing real exciting. I will be taking clones very soon!

Peace
FM


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 15, 2013)

Still here


----------



## wheels619 (Nov 15, 2013)

still kickin it. blazin. lol.


----------



## Javadog (Nov 15, 2013)

Sometimes we get busy....let us know when you can. 

JD


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 15, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> 220 through 160 are pretty much work bags. That 90, 73, and 45 are the money bags! But thats just my opinion. Whats good is you get to play with them all so you see what fits your style!!! Nice investment bass!
> 
> Peace
> FM


Bought ice today for the hash tomorrow.
I will watch Frenchys video again b4 I start


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Nov 16, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Bought ice today for the hash tomorrow.
> I will watch Frenchys video again b4 I start


Keep us posted on the results, good luck!


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 16, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Keep us posted on the results, good luck!


Planning on doing it today actually.
Cutting bottoms out of buckets to copy Frenchy's method minus the washing machine.

Still trying to figure out how copy that without a bottom draining machine, but using a bucket.

I bought a 2 pack one big and one small pyrex dish y-day.

I guess Ill stir in a bucket no bag then pour it through other bags and then reuse the 160 again for 2nd wash?


----------



## supchaka (Nov 16, 2013)

You don't need Pyrex at all for ice hash mang.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 16, 2013)

supchaka said:


> You don't need Pyrex at all for ice hash mang.


No?

I am just following frenchys method where he dries on pyrex after a quick towel dry
[youtube]ActUTTHsGOM[/youtube]


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Nov 16, 2013)

I used 3 total buckets stacked, the top two buckets had the bottom cut out and the third one I didnt cut, it was the trap bucket. I think I posted pics of it a few pages back.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Nov 16, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> My vicious turtle doing work....
> 
> View attachment 2887225
> 
> ...


The pic is in this post. You can see the 3 buckets. Hope that helps.

Peace
FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Nov 16, 2013)

Veg pr*0*n...I only have six total plants, the LA Con is a Mom, I still have to pick which Cherry Pie will be a Mom (leaning towards II), last I have to decide which MK Ultra will be Mom (probably II). I am trying to get rid of my GSC but no one wants it. Sour Hawaiian might be a Mom too.

Cherry Pie I


Cherry Pie II


MK Ultra I (reveg)


Girl Scout Cookie


LA Con 


MK Ultra II (reveg)


Sour Hawaiian


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 16, 2013)

Not pulling much hash for what I put in, but about to drain 2nd 2nd wash of my OG

Im using 160,73,45, and the 45 is getting more than the 73, maybe I should have run the 25...?


----------



## supchaka (Nov 16, 2013)

You're using the 220 too right?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Nov 16, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Not pulling much hash for what I put in, but about to drain 2nd 2nd wash of my OG
> 
> Im using 160,73,45, and the 45 is getting more than the 73, maybe I should have run the 25...?


Stay with the 160, 73, 45...That was my biggest complaint was the yield or return on product. It sucks but its some beautiful tasty ass smoke!!! Def personal smoke for me!


----------



## Javadog (Nov 16, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> The pic is in this post. You can see the 3 buckets. Hope that helps.
> 
> Peace
> FM


Fark...I remember that post...but I just tripped out on the turtle. Dang. LOL

The image links did not work inline....can you post a link to the post?

JD


----------



## supchaka (Nov 16, 2013)

When you get to a point where you need to cut the moms down some for size reasons let me know and I'll take a few cuts!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Nov 16, 2013)

Here I just uploaded it again. But here are the 3 buckets I used, the top two were cut out of the bottoms.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 16, 2013)

I didnt weigh anything yet, but I think about 3 oz buds and larf and 4 grams of hash...All
guesstimates though


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 16, 2013)

Wayyyy better looking than my keif though honestly

No green tints


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 16, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Wayyyy better looking than my keif though honestly
> 
> No green tints


Anyway this was my least fav strain, and least snowy.
This is my learning curve run.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Nov 16, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Anyway this was my least fav strain, and least snowy.
> This is my learning curve run.


What was the strain, indica or sativa or hybrid? I think different size globes of indica n sat strains matter for what bags you use. I dont know how true or myth it is but I am sure the pros know. Hopefully when its completely dry and you weigh it, it comes out more than 4 grams.

Do you have a loop to look at it? I do and its amazing how it looks using a loop.

@chaka, I have a whole GSC plant you can have right now!

Peace
FM


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 16, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> What was the strain, indica or sativa or hybrid? I think different size globes of indica n sat strains matter for what bags you use. I dont know how true or myth it is but I am sure the pros know. Hopefully when its completely dry and you weigh it, it comes out more than 4 grams.
> 
> Do you have a loop to look at it? I do and its amazing how it looks using a loop.
> 
> ...


I did 4 washes.
I prolly should have broken the buds up, but ow well.
It looks more like 6 grams after all the washes and adding the 45 micron as well.
I wish I could take a picture to look at it, but I do have a 40x thing from the hydro store.

Oh and this clone was labelled as Gods Goft...haha not.
I think it is a high yielding pheno of OG kush or something that is just ok


----------



## supchaka (Nov 16, 2013)

Lol I don't want her though. Maybe that cherry poop though, that shit was strong as fuck  I do like the mk too.


----------



## fumble (Nov 16, 2013)

Fucking Beautiful- everyone of them. So lush and green 



F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Veg pr*0*n...I only have six total plants, the LA Con is a Mom, I still have to pick which Cherry Pie will be a Mom (leaning towards II), last I have to decide which MK Ultra will be Mom (probably II). I am trying to get rid of my GSC but no one wants it. Sour Hawaiian might be a Mom too.
> 
> Cherry Pie I
> View attachment 2896589
> ...


----------



## supchaka (Nov 18, 2013)

Heres the last of the mk ultra! That first green hit, mmm there's no better.


----------



## EasyPound (Nov 18, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Heres the last of the mk ultra! That first green hit, mmm there's no better.


You're right bout that! Looks delicious


----------



## Deuce&Reg (Nov 18, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Holy shit man, where ya been??? Glad to see you around bro!
> 
> Peace
> FM


ya had to put the agenda on hold for the time being. lots of different boring things taking up my time. been trying to keep up but it seems like every time I come back theres 20-30 pages to go through and its hard to skip . caught up now tho for the time being lol. every get the final weight on bertha? congrats again on the harvest. very late I am-yoda


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 19, 2013)

Deuce&Reg said:


> ya had to put the agenda on hold for the time being. lots of different boring things taking up my time. been trying to keep up but it seems like every time I come back theres 20-30 pages to go through and its hard to skip . caught up now tho for the time being lol. every get the final weight on bertha? congrats again on the harvest. very late I am-yoda


Really easy to get behind, hard to skip all the oils and pics though!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Nov 21, 2013)

Sorry all I been away on a trip with my kids. I am back now and will be posting up some pics, good to see you back around deuce! Are you watching Eastbound and Down new season? 

@chaka, I dont think I ever seen you load a bowl that big before!!! Impressive! 

@bass, where are them pics of your ice wax run??? we we frenchy style....

Peace
FM


----------



## a mongo frog (Nov 21, 2013)

Can we see some mk ultra bud shots please? Also some say the nose of the mk ultra isn't totally there. Is this true or was it just the growers?


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 21, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Sorry all I been away on a trip with my kids. I am back now and will be posting up some pics, good to see you back around deuce! Are you watching Eastbound and Down new season?
> 
> @chaka, I dont think I ever seen you load a bowl that big before!!! Impressive!
> 
> ...


All I have is my cheezy phone camera since I broke the real camera.
Pics wont be worth s**t!

Didnt yield much, and I still havent run any other strains yet to see what they yield.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Nov 21, 2013)

a mongo frog said:


> Can we see some mk ultra bud shots please? Also some say the nose of the mk ultra isn't totally there. Is this true or was it just the growers?


My MK Ultra has smell, high and most of all TASTE! Its so tasty and good IMO, I did grow mine in soil and fed it organic teas and top fed them. I will post pics of all the buds from the clones I am currently running.



bassman999 said:


> All I have is my cheezy phone camera since I broke the real camera.
> Pics wont be worth s**t!
> 
> Didnt yield much, and I still havent run any other strains yet to see what they yield.


Well Black Friday is next week, get a good deal on cameras then! 

Peace
FM


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 21, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> My MK Ultra has smell, high and most of all TASTE! Its so tasty and good IMO, I did grow mine in soil and fed it organic teas and top fed them. I will post pics of all the buds from the clones I am currently running.
> 
> 
> Well Black Friday is next week, get a good deal on cameras then!
> ...


I cant even afford xmas for the kids this yr lol


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 22, 2013)

mongo nice boxer 
im on my second one 
from a large american to a small german breed
they always seem to get the pink marks in the white areas on the face 
sometimes the pink gets smaller with age


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Nov 22, 2013)

Dwezelitsame said:


> mongo nice boxer
> im on my second one
> from a large american to a small german breed
> they always seem to get the pink marks in the white areas on the face
> sometimes the pink gets smaller with age


I am allergic to dogs but for some odd reason I am not allergic at all to my sisters boxer.


----------



## jkuweyn (Nov 22, 2013)

hi bro
i search but i think i can t find the it 

how many times did you watered in one week
and how much water each one plant 
did you use the water which you can collect it runnoff water?
thanks for answer if you see it


----------



## Deuce&Reg (Nov 22, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Sorry all I been away on a trip with my kids. I am back now and will be posting up some pics, good to see you back around deuce! Are you watching Eastbound and Down new season?
> 
> @chaka, I dont think I ever seen you load a bowl that big before!!! Impressive!
> 
> ...


of course! and boardwalk empire as well. kinda bummed eastbound is over; but everything must come to an end sometime 
all this back reading is really tempting me to adjust my priorities.... hoping for something soon


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 23, 2013)

a XXX tester, been in the jar for a couple of weeks, great smell & taste, good bag appeal, not a super heavy hitter, more of a strong mellow...aahhhh... kinda smoke..

Definitely goona grow a few more rounds....



.

PEACE..&#9996;
boB


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Nov 30, 2013)

BobBitchen said:


> a XXX tester, been in the jar for a couple of weeks, great smell & taste, good bag appeal, not a super heavy hitter, more of a strong mellow...aahhhh... kinda smoke..
> 
> Definitely goona grow a few more rounds....
> 
> ...


That looks great bob!!! Did you get the freebies from Hazeman when you got the XXXs?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Nov 30, 2013)

Nothing much going on here, still vegging. I already transplanted them all in larger pots. Tomorrow I will be taking a few clones, then I am spraying them down with Pro-Tek and Neem. They are getting KLN, Silica, Fish Mix and Alg-A-Mix, SNS209. I will be shutting down after I finish these plants. I need to take some time off and handle business. TWS is going to keep my strains going so that I can get them back when I start up again. So this grow I have to maximize these plants for a nice yield.

Group Shot
View attachment 2913113

LA Con
View attachment 2913108

Cherry Pie
View attachment 2913109

Sour Hawaiian
View attachment 2913110

MK Ultra (my fav)
View attachment 2913111

I will be running a 1000watt HPS and 400watt MH. I been wanting to try this for a while so why not now. 

Peace
FM


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 1, 2013)

sounds good N looks good 

luckwitum 

peace out


----------



## supchaka (Dec 1, 2013)

I want some clones to keep the dream alive too!


----------



## Mohican (Dec 1, 2013)

I saw a KISS Pez set at CVS yesterday - made me think of you!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 1, 2013)

Mohican said:


> I saw a KISS Pez set at CVS yesterday - made me think of you!


I already own it, its a collectors box. I got it last year at wal-mart. Mo are you going to the BBQ in Camp Far West?

Peace
FM


----------



## Javadog (Dec 1, 2013)

I am an old comic book collector from back in the 70's and so, of course,
have a copy of the Kiss Comic. (the one with their blood in it)

I was already collecting "Howard the Duck" in which Kiss appeared as 
characters, before the aforementioned Kiss book. So sad that that 
edgy book was turned into such a terrible movie. 

JD


----------



## Mohican (Dec 2, 2013)

I wish - in SAC right? I don't think I can swing it. Will be having guests at the house. Didn't something happen last year at the BBQ? I wasn't there, I just read about it in a thread.

When are we going to have a So Cal BBQ?

Check out what my Jilly Bean clone is doing outside in the cold:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 2, 2013)

Javadog said:


> I am an old comic book collector from back in the 70's and so, of course,
> have a copy of the Kiss Comic. (the one with their blood in it)
> 
> I was already collecting "Howard the Duck" in which Kiss appeared as
> ...


Terrible movie, thats a classic for me! I love Howard the Duck! I too have the KISS comic made with their blood. There has been a few runs of different comics with KISS, the most recent just came out about 2 years ago. Its pretty cool and I got those too.


Mohican said:


> I wish - in SAC right? I don't think I can swing it. Will be having guests at the house. Didn't something happen last year at the BBQ? I wasn't there, I just read about it in a thread.
> 
> When are we going to have a So Cal BBQ?
> 
> ...


Damn Mo thats some pretty looking shit! I dont know if anything happened at the bbq last year. If you are in Sac, you are minutes away from the bbq spot. I am interested in a So Cal BBQ but wouldnt know where to start and where to have it at?

Peace
FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 2, 2013)

Need some help, I just purchased a real xmas tree and was wondering if I can put something in the water to help keep it alive for a month or so. Should I put K-L-N in the water.

Any help on this would be grateful. Thanks

Peace
FM


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 2, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Need some help, I just purchased a real xmas tree and was wondering if I can put something in the water to help keep it alive for a month or so. Should I put K-L-N in the water.
> 
> Any help on this would be grateful. Thanks
> 
> ...


Hey what if the KLN made it actually root lol.


----------



## supchaka (Dec 2, 2013)

When I get a real tree I always cut the bottom off right before it goes in the stand. It helps it uptake water better. You also gotta stay on top of the watering, they can run out daily. It should make it to Christmas with those 2 things.


----------



## Javadog (Dec 2, 2013)

supchaka said:


> When I get a real tree I always cut the bottom off right before it goes in the stand. It helps it uptake water better. You also gotta stay on top of the watering, they can run out daily. It should make it to Christmas with those 2 things.


Daddy has set up a few trees. Both points I usually add (fresh cut and water)

My wife bought a fake tree from the neighbor who was moving. I am still
not sure about it. :0)

JD


----------



## TWS (Dec 2, 2013)

They drink a lot of water too. check daily. aspirn helps.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 2, 2013)

Yeah the bottom was cut for me, I gave my tree KLN and Silica. lol that would be dope if it did root. I would totally plant it in my yard, its a beauty!

Peace
FM


----------



## Mohican (Dec 3, 2013)

They love plant food and aspirin. There needs to be a float valve system so the tree never runs out of water.

Also heard that giving them Sprite helps. I bet if you throw an airstone in there you will get roots!


The Mulanje is still going!





As long as it doesn't rain I will let her keep going.


As for a SoCal BBQ, I think maybe somewhere around Elsinore should be centrally located for the Mountain, IE, and Beach people. Whatta ya think?


Cheers, 
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Dec 3, 2013)

I found a high-end fake tree on the internet about ten years ago. Never needs water and now it has paid for itself. Last year it was up till April 





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## TWS (Dec 3, 2013)

I always love fresh trees til the wife made me give into a artificial one.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 3, 2013)

The room is booked. We are good to go.


----------



## Kief Moon (Dec 3, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> The room is booked for the 13-15th of Dec. We are good to go.


Cool! Hey, your PM box is full bro.


----------



## TWS (Dec 3, 2013)

yea, your box is full.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 4, 2013)

I purged my box, lol


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 7, 2013)

I really need to flip these plants, they are getting pretty big now.

Cherry Pie
View attachment 2919895

LA Con
View attachment 2919897

Two plants on the left: Cherry Pie
Two Plants in the middle: MK Ultra
Back right plant: LA Con
Front right plant: Sour Hawaiian
View attachment 2919896

Peace
FM


----------



## supchaka (Dec 7, 2013)

Its probably too late to recommend some tomato cages for those. I'm definitely getting some before my next round flowers. That bathroom is gonna be fucking crammed to the gills!


----------



## jkuweyn (Dec 7, 2013)

hi bro
i search but i think i can t find the it 

how many times did you watered in one week
and how much water each one plant did you use the water which you can collect it runnoff water?thanks for answer if you see it


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 7, 2013)

jkuweyn said:


> hi bro
> i search but i think i can t find the it
> 
> how many times did you watered in one week
> and how much water each one plant did you use the water which you can collect it runnoff water?thanks for answer if you see it


As of right now I am watering once every week. That will change drastically when I flip and run 1400 watts of light. Right now they are only getting 400 watts during Veg. I dont collect any run off water, I use approximately 15 gallons of water for all 6 plants. So far they are only getting Silica, Alg-A-Mix, Fish Mix, SNS 209 and K-L-N. They wont get K-L-N no more since they are already settled in their new pots. I pH my water to 6.5 after I mix all those ingredients. They seem to be liking their diet cause they are such a nice lush green color. Hope that answers your questions. Welcome to RIU!

Peace
FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 7, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Its probably too late to recommend some tomato cages for those. I'm definitely getting some before my next round flowers. That bathroom is gonna be fucking crammed to the gills!


I have 2 sets of those cages if you like to try them out. I dont want the cage cause it takes up space. I am thinking about SCRoG my whole bathroom for this final run. Yes my bathroom is going to be jammed but that how I want it, maximizing the use of such a small space.

I also forgot to tell you that I think your correct about the Headband, it does have a cheesy smell to it. Its probably not Headband at all cause Headband should not be cheesy at all. I also think the GSC is not an actual GSC. Sometimes I wonder what the fuck people do to sell clones. For all I know I could be growing Mexi and thinking its Cherry Pie. Lol

Peace
FM


----------



## supchaka (Dec 7, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> For all I know I could be growing Mexi and thinking its Cherry Pie. Lol
> 
> Peace
> FM


Thats how we roll!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 8, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Its probably not Headband at all cause Headband should not be cheesy at all. I also think the GSC is not an actual GSC. Sometimes I wonder what the fuck people do to sell clones. For all I know I could be growing Mexi and thinking its Cherry Pie. Lol
> 
> Peace
> FM


I totally know what you mean...
I have so many clones over the past 3 yrs that I know are wrong, and lots I wonder about.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 8, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I totally know what you mean...
> I have so many clones over the past 3 yrs that I know are wrong, and lots I wonder about.


Yeah I guess its part of the game! It seems I am on a never ending search for the perfect strain.


----------



## jkuweyn (Dec 8, 2013)

Thanks bro its good to know you welcome too 





F.M.I.L.Y said:


> As of right now I am watering once every week. That will change drastically when I flip and run 1400 watts of light. Right now they are only getting 400 watts during Veg. I dont collect any run off water, I use approximately 15 gallons of water for all 6 plants. So far they are only getting Silica, Alg-A-Mix, Fish Mix, SNS 209 and K-L-N. They wont get K-L-N no more since they are already settled in their new pots. I pH my water to 6.5 after I mix all those ingredients. They seem to be liking their diet cause they are such a nice lush green color. Hope that answers your questions. Welcome to RIU!
> 
> Peace
> FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 10, 2013)

Well I must of been good, Santa sent me some yummy love!



Well I finally took clones off my plants. This is it before I shut down, hopefully when I start back up again, I can get these exact strains back from people I give them to.


Headband Buds, this strain is great but it is not Headband. I want a real Headband and this one was not. Dont get me wrong the bud is amazing, and the grow was easy. So I dropped this strain, maybe the guy I got it from mislabeled his clones. No big deal cause I did get 4 keepers from him out of 6 different strains.
View attachment 2924452

Peace
FM


----------



## fumble (Dec 10, 2013)

Whatever those buds are...they are amazing!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 11, 2013)

fumble said:


> Whatever those buds are...they are amazing!


Dont worry you will be smoking them this weekend along with a few other strain I have. I hope you bring your smoking A game. We are going to blaze it up this weekend. Good peeps, good weed, good food, good music and being outdoors!  Cant wait, I need a break!

Peace
FM


----------



## fumble (Dec 11, 2013)

I have been practicing


----------



## SmokeSupreme (Dec 11, 2013)

Ok i have just joined this site and i started on this thread a couple days ago from page one... Its been a very long read but i made it!!! To FM and all the guys out in cali i envy you and respect you all. You are AMAZING growers and have a definite green thumb. I've grown about eight plants in my day and only got two to bud. I am planning on a new grow but me being in michigan is kind of shitty. I cant find any clones and unless i get some beans online from a site i cant start growing maybe i could get some help on this website for info on how to really grow (i already have seen plenty on this thread and have a pretty good grasp of it due to research five years ago and experience) and if i could get some beans of a nice strong strain that is easier to grow for more of a begginer i would very much appreciate the help  i plan on looking at more grows and getting more acquainted with all of you and hopefully i can get the help i need to start growing again. Once again to all of you, you are awesome growers and i hope to learn from you all like i said if anyone can help me out with the beans ordeal ill get my setup around i dont have that much money but enough to get a small set up of sorts going possibly with flourescents and CFL's if any one has opinions on cfls and how i should do that that would be appreciated, and ill get the set up going to germ some beans and make and grow journal for yall to check out but this is my first post and after seeing what i have on this thread i had to say hi and get to kno all of you. 

FM im gona keep watching your grow i cant wait to see how the winter grow turns out its already looking good!!! Props to using your bathroom as a grow room i just have one question? If u r rushin to take a dump what do u do lol???


----------



## SmokeSupreme (Dec 11, 2013)

Sorry for the novel i am blazed out my mind and had some pain killers so i am very up and ready to go!! But really sorry for the novel holy fuck i didnt think it was going to be that long lol


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 11, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words SmokeSup, welcome to the thread and site. You are more than welcomed to ask or post anything here. Even if you are growing, you can post pics. I love pics! As far as beans, well I am sure there are people here that will hook you up. I am sure there are other growers from the Michigan, shoot I know one that is on my thread. 

Peace
FM


----------



## SmokeSupreme (Dec 11, 2013)

That is awesome!!! Thank you for the welcome i love pics too!!! Omg big berta one one huge bitch!!!! The pic with her all chopped up i almost started to shed a tear  lol but u have some beautiful plants sir! Hey if u can throw some quick pics up of what u got growing id love you long time  even tho going thru this thread i already do mang but u gotta post a pic for me lol


----------



## Mohican (Dec 15, 2013)

How is the BBQ?


----------



## Kief Moon (Dec 15, 2013)

Mohican said:


> How is the BBQ?


He's still there. Leaving today I think. I got home last night. It was awesome. Very mellow. Great people, food, fire & weed. It was fun putting faces to usernames. JJ is so cool, has pig cooking down to a fine art and put on a killer event. Everyone was friendly & generous. Fumble is an amazing baker! Nuggs brought enough firewood for a week. LOL I'm already looking forward to next year.


----------



## fumble (Dec 15, 2013)

It was hella fun  You are a cool guy Kief. Can't wait till the next one


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 15, 2013)

The BBQ was EPIC, I really needed this weekend. It was great meeting everyone, especially fumble and keif moon. It was am honor meeting you both finally. I met and smoked with a lot of great people. I hope one day when can do this in SoCal. Thanks everyone for making my weekend great! I couldn't believe the dab of crumble fumble took. It was huge. Hahaha.

Tonight when I get home I will be testing keif moons OG.

Peace All
FM


----------



## fumble (Dec 15, 2013)

It was awesome! Fumble did the crumble hahaha. So good to finally meet in person lol. I am sure a SoCal thing can be done sometime


----------



## Kief Moon (Dec 15, 2013)

*"You must spread some Reputation before give it to F.M.I.l.Y again"
*


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 16, 2013)

Here is what I changed in my grow....I added the new filter, my 8" Vortex Fan and I built a tray. I also added another bulb to my cool tube. Now I am running a 1000 watt HPS and a 400 watt MH inside my 8" Cool Tube. Here are some pics.



My Clones are looking good!


Peace
FM


----------



## Mohican (Dec 17, 2013)

Looks good! Sour Hawaiian - yum!


----------



## fumble (Dec 17, 2013)

I can attest to that Mo...It is very yummmm 

Your new lineup is looking awesome FM. Can't wait to watch them bloom


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 17, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Looks good! Sour Hawaiian - yum!


Its a nice strain, I gave fumble some samples of it. Dont worry Mo, when these are all done we will have a get together and smoke out! I went to Toys R Us this morning to get a couple of things and it was a damn mad house. Thank God I am done Xmas shopping, now the worse part comes, wrapping gifts. I suck at wrapping gifts! lol

Peace
FM


----------



## TokaLot (Dec 17, 2013)

*Haha i havent even started Christmas shopping been so damn busy.

I did get my indoor set back up and plants in there ill post some pics soon. 

I like the looks of those plants nice and healthy!!
*


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 17, 2013)

TokaLot said:


> *Haha i havent even started Christmas shopping been so damn busy.
> 
> I did get my indoor set back up and plants in there ill post some pics soon.
> 
> ...


Damn bro I really wish you were at the bbq! Glad you got the indoor up and running, feel free and post pics here if you like. I always enjoy looking at pot plants! I could never get tired of looking at pics. You better get a move on your shopping before it gets insane! lol

Peace
FM


----------



## TokaLot (Dec 17, 2013)

*Haha gift cards are loved by everyone.*
*
Yea i know i wish i was there too, make me feel worse why dont you. lol*

*Alright ill post them here a lil later.*

*Hope all is good brother.*


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 17, 2013)

TokaLot said:


> *Haha gift cards are loved by everyone.*
> *
> Yea i know i wish i was there too, make me feel worse why dont you. lol*
> 
> ...


There will be other times in the future to meet up and smoke!


----------



## Mohican (Dec 18, 2013)

Hey FMILY - Here is some December Jesus OG frost for you:






Crossed her with the JOG male. Still waiting to get nice mature seeds.






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 18, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Hey FMILY - Here is some December Jesus OG frost for you:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just AMAZING Mo!!! That JOG is something I need to try, not want but NEED! lol Nice work bro

Peace
FM


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 18, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> There will be other times in the future to meet up and smoke!


Hi there!

Quickie question 4/you. With over 300 pages(wow!)on this journal, could you please direct me to any pics of these if available? Or perhaps the month you grew these, then I can at least dig around the journal in the right area.

OG 18 X skunk and pre 98 bubba X cougar kush

TY


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 18, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Quickie question 4/you. With over 300 pages(wow!)on this journal, could you please direct me to any pics of these if available? Or perhaps the month you grew these, then I can at least dig around the journal in the right area.
> 
> ...


Hey sunbiz, thanks for stopping by, I am not sure what page they are on but the post# will give you an idea and you can look further from the post# to see how they finished. 

Post#2357 is DNA OG18 x Skunk (grown indoors)
Post #2657 is the Pre98 Bubba x Cougar Kush (grown outdoors)

Peace
FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 18, 2013)

Well today is Day 2 of Flowering, I flushed all the plants today and put my Homer Bucket Wet Vac to work, I was very impressed with what it did. Sucked up the water very easily. Once I was done flushing I coated them with a feed. So far the temps have been perfect! 

Here is what I gave them today: Alg-A-Mic, Fish Mix, Humic Acid, Silica, and SNS 209. I also sprayed the plants with Neem/Silica mix.


Peace
FM


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 19, 2013)

Sux that I missed the BBQ, but I have social anxiety problems that keep me from crowds.

That homer vac is in my future esp at the low price!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 19, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Sux that I missed the BBQ, but I have social anxiety problems that keep me from crowds.
> 
> That homer vac is in my future esp at the low price!


That social anxiety might go away after you start smoking Volcano bags of crumble! The wet vac was $22 after tax and shit @ Home Depot! Its actually a wet and dry vac, when you use it for water you got to take the filter bag off. I also use it for my car, garage and Xmas tree. Its a good buy if you ask me. The thing that sucks about it is the hose is too small, but they sell extensions and shit like that for it.

Peace
FM


----------



## Javadog (Dec 19, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> That homer vac is in my future esp at the low price!


Agreed. Thanks for the tip. I just got one for each of the dudes
in the family. :0)

JD


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 21, 2013)

The best part of that wet vac is that I don't have to take the plants out of the bathroom to flush. All my other previous grows I would take the plants outside to my back yard to flush. If I wasn't shutting down after this grow I would of built a drip feed system.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 21, 2013)

Javadog said:


> Agreed. Thanks for the tip. I just got one for each of the dudes
> in the family. :0)
> 
> JD


Hey JD. Can you do me a favor and post some pics of your AK47 harvest on here? I want Keif Moon to see them! 

Peace 
FM


----------



## Javadog (Dec 21, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Hey JD. Can you do me a favor and post some pics of your AK47 harvest on here? I want Keif Moon to see them!
> 
> Peace
> FM


Here you go!




I got 22 of these:


...and six Somango which were very good to me too, 
and were an even tastier smoke:

(the top goes all the way up! ;0)


Thanks for asking...lol...I do not boast well. :0)

JD


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 21, 2013)

Holy Fuck-ski! Those are some serious Donkey Dicks! Pardon my french fumble!!! 

Also I think I am going to try and order some of this N Butane!
http://www.norlab-gas.com/15m7/gases-cylinders/n-butane.html

Peace
FM


----------



## Javadog (Dec 21, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Also I think I am going to try and order some of this N Butane!
> http://www.norlab-gas.com/15m7/gases-cylinders/n-butane.html


103 liter .... Exsqueeze me ? ! ?

$145 .... I Baking Powder ? ! ?

Holy Cow! This looks to be beyond my reckoning....how to compute
how much less expensive a lot that size is?

That is a commitment to erl bro.

JD


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 21, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> That social anxiety might go away after you start smoking Volcano bags of crumble! The wet vac was $22 after tax and shit @ Home Depot! Its actually a wet and dry vac, when you use it for water you got to take the filter bag off. I also use it for my car, garage and Xmas tree. Its a good buy if you ask me. The thing that sucks about it is the hose is too small, but they sell extensions and shit like that for it.
> 
> Peace
> FM


Nothing has really helped me yet.
More than 4-5 ppl I know even if I know them all I feel anxious and vision gets weird I feel akward and sweat with raised bp etc...

Not sure what crumble is (?hash?), and havent ever used a volcano yet


----------



## Javadog (Dec 21, 2013)

If I did the math right, then I got 3.84 liters for $63 or $16.41/liter.

You are paying $1.41 per liter.

Does this jive? Wow!

JD


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 21, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Nothing has really helped me yet.
> More than 4-5 ppl I know even if I know them all I feel anxious and vision gets weird I feel akward and sweat with raised bp etc...
> 
> Not sure what crumble is (?hash?), and havent ever used a volcano yet


Yeah bro, crumble is BHO! Volcano is a vaporizer with a bag! We were loading up the volcano using that BHO I made. 



Javadog said:


> If I did the math right, then I got 3.84 liters for $63 or $16.41/liter.
> 
> You are paying $1.41 per liter.
> 
> ...


Here is my math of what I came up with...

1L = 1000 ML

1 Box Power 5x box has 12 cans in it, each can has 300ML of butane, thats a total of 3600ML of butane. A Master Case of Power 5x has 8 Boxes total, so a total of 96 cans of butane, which give a total of 28,800ML of butane. Its hard to find it under $200 for 96 cans. On ebay its about $240 with free shipping. So you are paying $2.50 per can of 300ML

Now $145 for 103L of this N Butane comes out to being a total of 103,000ML of N Butane. Divide that 103,000 by 300(thats how many ML are in 1 can) and you get 343 cans of N Butane for $145.

Its way cheaper to go with N Butane and its supposed to be the best butane out there (allegedly). I need to read up some more on it before making this purchase but N Butane would give me a lot more bang for my buck! lol

I really feel like being stoned makes me smarter! lol
How did your LA Con finish JD, got a smoke report yet? 

Peace
FM


----------



## Javadog (Dec 21, 2013)

My LA Con was the first to finish, but it has one of the
strongest of flavors of it's Crop.

It is a new-to-me flavor...very odd. It is perfumy, for
lack of a better word. Delicious and strong.

JD


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 21, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Yeah bro, crumble is BHO! Volcano is a vaporizer with a bag! We were loading up the volcano using that BHO I made.
> View attachment 2937146View attachment 2937145
> 
> 
> ...


Oh ok
I have never tried BHO, I am a lightweight.
Might make my anxiety worse lol.


----------



## Javadog (Dec 21, 2013)

and I have never tried using my Volcano for anything but buds.

Interesting.

JD


----------



## fumble (Dec 21, 2013)

lol...no pardon needed. I was thinking the same thing! Nice work Javadog 



F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Holy Fuck-ski! Those are some serious Donkey Dicks! Pardon my french fumble!!!
> 
> Also I think I am going to try and order some of this N Butane!
> http://www.norlab-gas.com/15m7/gases-cylinders/n-butane.html
> ...


----------



## fumble (Dec 21, 2013)

I am smoking some of that killer crumble right now, on top of Sour Hawaiian....mmmmmm


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 21, 2013)

Javadog said:


> and I have never tried using my Volcano for anything but buds.
> 
> Interesting.
> 
> JD


Did your Volcano come with the piece to put in the chamber for wax? 


bassman999 said:


> Oh ok
> I have never tried BHO, I am a lightweight.
> Might make my anxiety worse lol.


Chaka do you have two user accounts on here???


Javadog said:


> My LA Con was the first to finish, but it has one of the
> strongest of flavors of it's Crop.
> 
> It is a new-to-me flavor...very odd. It is perfumy, for
> ...


Yep thats LA Con bro, I love that taste, its a very nice taste and the smell of the buds burning is even unique! I cant wait to harvest more LA Con, only 59 more days of flowering. lol


fumble said:


> I am smoking some of that killer crumble right now, on top of Sour Hawaiian....mmmmmm


Im glad you like it! You my friend got a tolerance like me! 

Peace
FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 22, 2013)

Today I broke a branch off my Cherry Pie, I was taking the plant out to take pictures and I hit the doorway and SNAP! Oh well I still make dumbass mistakes! So with that in mind I will not be taking out the plants no more. This plant stretches some so I sup crop'd the tops one last time.

Cherry Pie Day 5 of Flowering.


Speaking of crumble, I am in the process of making a fresh batch. I will scrape it up tomorrow morning. I will post pics when I scrape it.
View attachment 2937307View attachment 2937309View attachment 2937308

Peace
FM


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 22, 2013)

Maybe Ill try to make bho.
I dont want to spend much with parts to do it though.


----------



## Javadog (Dec 22, 2013)

I bought a large threaded pipe at home depot, about a foot long,
and a PVC cap. I drilled a hole in the cap and hose clamped filter
material onto the other end. Seems to work fine, though the nice
glass tubes that I have seen allow one to see the butane working,
and this would be nice.

JD


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 22, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Maybe Ill try to make bho.
> I dont want to spend much with parts to do it though.


If you never made it before you should do your homework or watch someone make BHO first. Very dangerous to make and easy to have an explosion! Safety comes first, last and always when running butane!

Or I can do a live web cam show! You would have to have a roll of quarters like a peep show. lol

Peace
FM


----------



## Javadog (Dec 22, 2013)

I cannot blast outdoors but I put a box fan into 
the sliding glass door and close door on it, and
blast in front of the fan. No fumes stay indoors
that way.

I am really having a hard time making the material
that FM does, but I tried and it was a bit more workable.

I think that I need to blast more, better, material,
to get more to work with.

JD


----------



## SmokeSupreme (Dec 22, 2013)

U lucky motherfucker! All of you had A BBQ??? i went down to georgia last week it was nice, it being snow on the ground and bullshit back up in michigan the past week i envy u lol... im getting stuff around for the next grow I have 2x4's outside i'm about to use for A grow tent for grow tent anyone have any suggestions on how big i should go? i want it to fit thru a doorway just in case i need to get it upstairs the door way upstairs is about 28 inches and i don't want a big grow anyways


----------



## Dameon (Dec 22, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Yeah I must have shaken it too much and I dont have a 150.
> It still smells good, but doesnt look good.
> I think my eyes were not working well, or the MH light made me think it was cleaner
> 
> Does the maturity of the trichomes change weather the hash is light or medium brown?


The act of hash changing color and becoming darker has some to do with micron and strain, but the main factor is oxidation. The shape of the trichome, whether it is flat or rounded will determine how air passes over the trichome, and oxidizes, thus causing darker tones.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 22, 2013)

The fan motor might make sparks so be very careful! Just drive to some remote outdoor location and run the butane.

PVC also leaches into the butane. Try to use glass, copper, or steel tubes. 

I wonder if you could use a glass bong? The butane gets cold so only use a pyrex glass bong. A cheap glass pipe will probably shatter.


Good luck,
Mo


----------



## Javadog (Dec 22, 2013)

Thanks Mo. 

The sparks issue is a concern, but I am not sure that in the rush of
wind whether it would light. I will think about this. I have few alternatives.

My pipe is steel though....cold! :0)

I would love to get a glass blast tube, to see what is happening better.

Thank you for taking the time.

JD


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 22, 2013)

I have never seen anyone do it in person, but have watched several youtube vids.

Are certain types of strains better to use?
Sativas indicas hybrids, does it make any difference to get higher quality and that FM color??


----------



## Mohican (Dec 23, 2013)

Should all work the same. The color and consistency will differ by strain.

Malawi ice water hash from last year was blonde when collected and turned a chocolate color:











The dry ice hash two years ago was done with a coffee grinder and a 220 mesh bag. Was very green but tasted as good as any Moroccan I have ever had:





The dry ice I tried to save the other day by putting the bags in the freezer failed. Nothing but empty bags today 



Smoked some more MuMoBG - best painkiller yet! 


Cheers, 
Mo


----------



## supchaka (Dec 23, 2013)

You can store dry ice for a couple days if you put it into a small ice chest and then put that in the freezer. I've only got it to last 2-3 days tops


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dry ice needs to be stored like 120*below zero to have a chance of lasting I think


----------



## Javadog (Dec 23, 2013)

Chaka is slowing its disappearance.

It will help.

Just put a glass of iced tea in the fridge. You will note
that the cubes last for hours instead of minutes. Samey same.

JD


----------



## TokaLot (Dec 24, 2013)

*Here is what im working with right now my outdoor went longer then expected so my indoor plants got to big cause i was using my flower room for drying.*

*In the end stuff was about 3.5-4 ft in height so i LST some and did what i could for room i cant raise my light any further either lol like i said things got a lil out of control. 

There is also a pic of my DWC its doing great.
*


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 24, 2013)

Looking good Toka, what are the strains?

Wishing all of you and your families a very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year. If traveling be safe out there!

This was an old DWC grow I did a few years back and I decorated for Christmas! For those that been around my threads when I was Bekindbud know what plant it is...
View attachment 2940000

Peace
FM


----------



## TokaLot (Dec 24, 2013)

*Thanks.

Yea that looks good. What nutes did you run in it?

This is the first DWC i ever did turned out pretty good still had a couple weeks left in the pic, this was when i lived in cali and had a higher plant number.*
*
I did 60 under two 1000k cloned veg for 2 weeks and flower.*


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 24, 2013)

I think when I ran my DWC, I was using X-Nutrients and brewed Teas. I did DWC grows in plastic Coffee Containers too. lol There use to be a Coffee Can thread on here, it was cool as hell!

Peace
FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 24, 2013)

Check out the thread, we ended up making it into a Coffee Can Growing Contest! It was fun growing out of them! I was bekindbud on that thread! 

https://www.rollitup.org/dwc-bubbleponics/436885-coffee-can-growers.html

Peace
FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 24, 2013)

Here is the previous batch I made and scraped


Week 1 Completed, only 8 more to go....ughhhh


I made another batch last night and scraped it this morning....


Peace
FM


----------



## TokaLot (Dec 24, 2013)

*Just went through that whole thread there are some nice looking plants in it.

Looks like that could be some fun. I might have to do something like that lol.*

*That purple plant at the end of the thread you drowned with molasses looked killer! *


----------



## fumble (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas FM  Hope you have a wonderful day tomorrow.


----------



## Javadog (Dec 24, 2013)

That crumble looks delicious FM. Enjoy it over the Holiday.

*only 8 more to go....ughhhh*

l know what you mean. I think that going perpetual will help
with this, but I need to invest in preventative sprays. Peppers
are next, after Lemon Grass Oil was a tad harsh.

JD


----------



## Mohican (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas FMILY!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## TokaLot (Dec 25, 2013)

*Merry Christmas Bro!*


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 25, 2013)

Thanks everyone!!! Merry Christmas to you all and all your families! Be safe out there and enjoy your holidays!

Peace
FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 28, 2013)

Well today I will start brewing some teas for my plants, they need to be fed so now starts the tasty fun. I will post pics and the mixture for my tea later. I really want to master Organic growing! My last run was good but I dont think I made the teas that potent. This time I am a little more prepared and dialed in.

Peace and have a nice weekend all
FM


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Dec 28, 2013)

what up fellas? looking good FM. glad to see the journal still rocking. just getting back in the saddle...construction starts on a 4k flower room in a week. all water cooled. i'll keep you posted. happy new year.


----------



## TokaLot (Dec 28, 2013)

*I just brewed a batch four days ago and i just switched my room to 12/12 today. I just started with Teas so cant wait to see what your making.

*


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 28, 2013)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> what up fellas? looking good FM. glad to see the journal still rocking. just getting back in the saddle...construction starts on a 4k flower room in a week. all water cooled. i'll keep you posted. happy new year.


Holy shit bro, long time no hear from!!! How are you doing man? Hope all is well out there! Please keep me posted and get pics of the room when done! Glad to see you around!

Peace
FM

Hey Toka, what did you use for your tea recipe? I am using Jamaican Bat and Seabird Guano(both high "P"), Earth Worm Castings, Amber Humic, Kelp Extract, Liquid Karma, Aquashield(aka chicken shit) and Molasses. I will post pics later tonight, I have a very busy day going right now with the kids!

Peace
FM


----------



## TokaLot (Dec 28, 2013)

*ZHO, and Ancient forest with some molasses. Brewed for 48hours. I will be doing another one for the flower shortly just havent put it together yet. *


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 28, 2013)

TokaLot said:


> *ZHO, and Ancient forest with some molasses. Brewed for 48hours. I will be doing another one for the flower shortly just havent put it together yet. *


Love me some ZHO, I use that for cloning and transplanting. Speaking of cloning, my clones are finally rooting. Took a little longer then usual but I didnt use no heating pad or a dome. Other than that they look nice and clean, they will get a Neem/Pro-Tek dunking and go into party cups. After that I will spread them to my kin folk that I trust to keep them around for me. Sucks shutting down when you finally find the strains you want to run for awhile. Hopefully the people I give them too will have them around for some time, the strains are stellar!

Peace
FM


----------



## TokaLot (Dec 29, 2013)

*How to you go about using the ZHO for cloning?*


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 29, 2013)

TokaLot said:


> *How to you go about using the ZHO for cloning?*


I first mix K-L-N with filtered water.I split open a Root Plug and sprinkle a little inside and then I put the clipping in there. Then I take the clipping off the plant and let it sit in the KLN Water, then I clean it up and pop it in the Root Plug with ZHO in it. I dont use cloning gels or anything like that. My clones seem to like it and there roots are sexy. I also use ZHO when I transplant. I sprinkle it in the soil where the root ball will go in the new pot. 

Peace
FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 29, 2013)

Here is my tea brewing, I use women knee high pantyhose, they cost $1 for 2 pairs at the Dollar store.



Clones have finally rooted and they got some sexy white looking roots!


----------



## TokaLot (Dec 29, 2013)

*Yea i use it when i transplant and sprinkle it on i just didnt know if you were running a EZ Cloner or you were doing cubes.

Never thought about putting it in the cubes before tho im going to have to try that!

I also use the knee high pantyhose.
*


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 30, 2013)

Day 13 Lights on....


----------



## fumble (Dec 30, 2013)

mmm mmm mmm


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 30, 2013)

FM, the mean green growing machine!

Looking healthy and full in there
Buds are already starting to form


----------



## Javadog (Dec 30, 2013)

Very strong and healthy!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 30, 2013)

fumble said:


> mmm mmm mmm





bassman999 said:


> FM, the mean green growing machine!
> 
> Looking healthy and full in there
> Buds are already starting to form





Javadog said:


> Very strong and healthy!


I cant wait to get the tea in them! Then they should really bloom up. Should be interesting to see after a month passes.

Peace
FM


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Dec 30, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Holy shit bro, long time no hear from!!! How are you doing man? Hope all is well out there! Please keep me posted and get pics of the room when done! Glad to see you around!
> 
> Peace
> FM


hey FM. had some more pressing stuff to deal with in the U.S. most of the year. my brother was killed in action in afghanistan in may and my dad died of cancer in june. 2013 was a tough year. just getting back in the swing of things down here. 

glad to hear all is well with you and i'll keep you posted on the new room.


----------



## TokaLot (Dec 30, 2013)

*Thats suck to hear man. Keep your head up!*^^

*I just started my Tea today running Molasses, Ancient Forest, Floralicious Plus*, *Jamaican Bat Guano, The seabird guano they had was a 12-10-1 i didnt like the high N so i didnt get it. 

I also picked up some Butane today to do some runs. 
*


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 30, 2013)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> hey FM. had some more pressing stuff to deal with in the U.S. most of the year. my brother was killed in action in afghanistan in may and my dad died of cancer in june. 2013 was a tough year. just getting back in the swing of things down here.
> 
> glad to hear all is well with you and i'll keep you posted on the new room.


Damn bro, I am very sorry to hear that! I can understand about having a tough year after reading that. I had one of those 3 years ago. Its tough bro and still very fresh for me, best advice I can give you is to stay busy as fuck! Keep yourself occupied and stay positive! I wish the very best for you and your family during these tough times. Stay busy with that room and rock out your beautiful grows! We are all pulling for ya!

Peace
FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 30, 2013)

TokaLot said:


> *Thats suck to hear man. Keep your head up!*^^
> 
> *I just started my Tea today running Molasses, Ancient Forest, Floralicious Plus*, *Jamaican Bat Guano, The seabird guano they had was a 12-10-1 i didnt like the high N so i didnt get it.
> 
> ...


Hey shouldnt that other stuff be out now, remember??? I forgot the name already! Never tried that butane you got there, how much was it and let me know if you have any questions when running it. Are you going to make crumble or shatter?

Peace
FM


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Dec 30, 2013)

thanks fellas, i appreciate the kind words. good to be back in costa rica with the sun on my face and the warm ocean on my skin. looking forward to this build and upcoming grow. going all out on this room. 5hp self-contained chiller and 2 water cooled air handlers. gonna start with 4k watts but leave room for 2k watts more. got some humisoil tea i'm gonna test out along with h&g and dyna grow nutes i wanna do comparison grows with. should be a good 2014.

got some great seeds when i was home from a cali connect. bubba kush, white widow, and chemdog. tore down the old rooms so i gotta get going. problem is all my guys are off till after new years.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 30, 2013)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> thanks fellas, i appreciate the kind words. good to be back in costa rica with the sun on my face and the warm ocean on my skin. looking forward to this build and upcoming grow. going all out on this room. 5hp self-contained chiller and 2 water cooled air handlers. gonna start with 4k watts but leave room for 2k watts more. got some humisoil tea i'm gonna test out along with h&g and dyna grow nutes i wanna do comparison grows with. should be a good 2014.
> 
> got some great seeds when i was home from a cali connect. bubba kush, white widow, and chemdog. tore down the old rooms so i gotta get going. problem is all my guys are off till after new years.


Sounds like a good plan and some nice strains! Please post pics here as you want!

Peace
FM


----------



## TokaLot (Dec 30, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Hey shouldnt that other stuff be out now, remember??? I forgot the name already! Never tried that butane you got there, how much was it and let me know if you have any questions when running it. Are you going to make crumble or shatter?
> 
> Peace
> FM




*Yea they said sometime in Dec. I will have to look into that. *
*
Going for crumble but if it doesn't turn out i might go ahead and try the shatter.*


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 30, 2013)

TokaLot said:


> *Yea they said sometime in Dec. I will have to look into that. *
> *
> Going for crumble but if it doesn't turn out i might go ahead and try the shatter.*


Just remember whip and heat. Do you have an electric griddle?


----------



## TokaLot (Dec 30, 2013)

*How long and i supposed to whip it for?*

*Its Cold here and i dont know if i had enough heat lol.*


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 31, 2013)

TokaLot said:


> *How long and i supposed to whip it for?*
> 
> *Its Cold here and i dont know if i had enough heat lol.*


Use an electric griddle. How did it come out?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 31, 2013)

I fed my ladies tea today, I spilled about a gallon of it on my bedroom carpet. Oh well, they been flowering for 2 weeks so only 7 more to go!

I want to wish all a Happy New Year! Be safe out there if you go out! I am sitting at home watch Netflix, lol

Peace
FM


----------



## Javadog (Jan 1, 2014)

Not to worry too much, there is not too much to tea.

30 mins to turnover, have fun!

JD


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 1, 2014)

*HAPPY NEW YEAR 2014!!! *

First post of the new year...

Sour Hawaiian


Cherry Pie



LA Con



LA Con and Sour Hawaiian



The Whole Bathroom Grow of 2014
View attachment 2947469

I am happy 2013 is over, had it ups and down! Really excited for 2014!!!

Peace
FM


----------



## Javadog (Jan 1, 2014)

Very clean and strong.

I do wish that I had saved LA Con. I will try to get a few of
those beans to stash away.

JD


----------



## fumble (Jan 1, 2014)

just beautiful FM! I am so loving that Cherry Pie...I could really use a good indica


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 1, 2014)

Javadog said:


> Very clean and strong.
> 
> I do wish that I had saved LA Con. I will try to get a few of
> those beans to stash away.
> ...





fumble said:


> just beautiful FM! I am so loving that Cherry Pie...I could really use a good indica


Fumble I already have your name tagged on 4 clones of mine.

Java you are more than welcomed to get a clone of my LA Con.

Peace
FM


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 1, 2014)

wow bro i love ur bathroom grow looking great


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 1, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> wow bro i love ur bathroom grow looking great


Thanks a lot BW, I appreciate that, hope you have a wonderful New Year!

Peace
FM


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 1, 2014)

yes sir just putting together some strains for next grow im looking in to that strawberry banana from reserve pravada


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 1, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> yes sir just putting together some strains for next grow im looking in to that strawberry banana from reserve pravada


Unfortunately I will be shutting down after this grow! But I will be lurking and spying on growers here! lol I will be sure to hit your thread up! 

Peace
FM


----------



## Javadog (Jan 1, 2014)

No worries FM. I am getting so far ahead of my smoking needs that
I may turn off the flowering tent for a few months, to see what this 
does to my power bill.

Not to worry, as I would be working to Veg out a new Crop and will
maintain my Mothers as well.

You are very generous to offer a clone. Perhaps we can trade something
when things quiet down.

JD


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jan 1, 2014)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Unfortunately I will be shutting down after this grow! But I will be lurking and spying on growers here! lol I will be sure to hit your thread up!
> 
> Peace
> FM


Yo yo! FM, you shutting it down permanently or you just taking a break?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 1, 2014)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> Yo yo! FM, you shutting it down permanently or you just taking a break?


Im shutting down for some time! To be perfectly honest, my kids know everything I do, they asked me to stop so I am honoring their request and doing it for them. I take serious pride in being a good father due to me not having one in my life. Its all good and I am just fine with shutting down.

Peace
FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 1, 2014)

Javadog said:


> No worries FM. I am getting so far ahead of my smoking needs that
> I may turn off the flowering tent for a few months, to see what this
> does to my power bill.
> 
> ...


Thats cool bro...


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jan 1, 2014)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Im shutting down for some time! To be perfectly honest, my kids know everything I do, they asked me to stop so I am honoring their request and doing it for them. I take serious pride in being a good father due to me not having one in my life. Its all good and I am just fine with shutting down.
> 
> Peace
> FM



I'm not a father (that i know of ) but that's cool man. Much respect. If ever there was a reason better than your kids i haven't heard it yet.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 1, 2014)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> I'm not a father (that i know of ) but that's cool man. Much respect. If ever there was a reason better than your kids i haven't heard it yet.


Just means I wont be growing in my house no more....Doesnt mean I will stop growing!


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jan 1, 2014)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Just means I wont be growing in my house no more....Doesnt mean I will stop growing!


i hear ya bud. that's really the reason i'm building this room on my property. i have a ton of land but the 2 tents i was working in before were right out back around the side of my workshop. you could hear the fans and it was just weird when i had people around. trying to keep them away from that part of the property. the new one is going to be a freestanding building toward the back of the property. a good 100 yards from the back of the house. no windows...1 door, block construction, completely sealed. people won't even see it behind the fruit trees.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 1, 2014)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Just means I wont be growing in my house no more....Doesnt mean I will stop growing!


I hear you there family! Lol


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 1, 2014)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I hear you there family! Lol


Yeah, there are others ways I can grow....lol I am actually teaching a friend right now so basically I will be setting up my equipment in his house! lol

Peace
Glad to have you stop in bro!

FM


----------



## Mohican (Jan 2, 2014)

Will I get a chance to smoke with you?


----------



## Javadog (Jan 2, 2014)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> Much respect. If ever there was a reason better than your kids i haven't heard it yet.


This

Outside makes so much sense anyway. I will be there in time.

My mushroom work has been on a similar path, and I am using
outdoor shade-boxes as much a power-controlled green-houses.
All they require is one AA battery.

Onward and upward,

JD


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 2, 2014)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I first mix K-L-N with filtered water.I split open a Root Plug and sprinkle a little inside and then I put the clipping in there. Then I take the clipping off the plant and let it sit in the KLN Water, then I clean it up and pop it in the Root Plug with ZHO in it. I dont use cloning gels or anything like that. My clones seem to like it and there roots are sexy. I also use ZHO when I transplant. I sprinkle it in the soil where the root ball will go in the new pot.
> 
> Peace
> FM


what is kln and zho fmily


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 2, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Will I get a chance to smoke with you?


Hell yeah Mo, I will never quit smoking weed! lol Just cigs!


Javadog said:


> This
> 
> Outside makes so much sense anyway. I will be there in time.
> 
> ...


Where did you get your spores from? 


Dr.D81 said:


> what is kln and zho fmily


Here is a link for K-L-N: https://bustan.ca/pdfUpload/dyna_kln.pdf

Here is link for ZHO: http://www.botanicare.com/ZHO-Root-Inoculant-P81.aspx

Hope that helps!

Peace
FM


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 2, 2014)

Man are those guirls taking off in there!!

Really healthy!!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 2, 2014)

bassman999 said:


> Man are those guirls taking off in there!!
> 
> Really healthy!!


Thanks Mr. Bass! Hopefully my Tea recipe works out for them. They did show a little P def but nothing major. I did use a lot of high "P" guanos in this tea so we shall see. I am still learning a lot about organic growing, hopefully I will master it soon!

Peace
FM


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jan 2, 2014)

i may not be able to move for a week. we just unloaded 1500 cement blocks, 210 bags of cement, 120 3/8" rebar, 110 1/2" rebar, and a shitload of wood, conduit, and pvc. construction has begun!


----------



## Javadog (Jan 2, 2014)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Where did you get your spores from?
> 
> Peace
> FM


Hey,

At this point I usually start from a petri dish of the
desired fungi. I inoculate jars of grain berry "spawn",
which I expand until I have what I need.

I do re-start from spores when necessary. This often
requires making a few transfers, especially when using 
a wild print.

Take care,

JD


----------



## TokaLot (Jan 2, 2014)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Use an electric griddle. How did it come out?


*Came out good..
*


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 2, 2014)

Looking fantastic fam! Love me some tea


----------



## supchaka (Jan 2, 2014)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> i may not be able to move for a week. we just unloaded 1500 cement blocks, 210 bags of cement, 120 3/8" rebar, 110 1/2" rebar, and a shitload of wood, conduit, and pvc. construction has begun!


What are the pros and cons of building with concrete blocks vs wood or other metal type frames?


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jan 2, 2014)

supchaka said:


> What are the pros and cons of building with concrete blocks vs wood or other metal type frames?


this is in costa rica so it's actually cheaper to do block construction. if i wanted to frame it out i would have to get all treated cedar and coated nails from the u.s. because of the humidity. plus, when i do houses that are framed out we have to seal all the joints with silicone for bugs and treat the wood with pesticides before we close up the walls. doing concrete allows us to do a poured roof too, which insures a 100% sealed space.

here's the final design. going to start with 4k in flower and 2k in veg for now. bump it up when everything is running smoothly.




commercial sink & faucet
 

150amp loadcenter & all new electrical
  

2/0 aluminum urd cable we ran early this year & lighting
 


construction materials


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 2, 2014)

What a beautiful sight!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 2, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> What a beautiful sight!


Agreed!!! When are you going to bottle up your teas and sell them! I am ready to buy! lol

Scooby seeing those pics got me super excited!!!! Fuck you are a lucky man to be doing that! I appreciate your passion for growing!

Peace
FM


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jan 3, 2014)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Agreed!!! When are you going to bottle up your teas and sell them! I am ready to buy! lol
> 
> Scooby seeing those pics got me super excited!!!! Fuck you are a lucky man to be doing that! I appreciate your passion for growing!
> 
> ...


Thanks FM! I love building things so this is almost as much fun as growing. Almost. LOL.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 3, 2014)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> Thanks FM! I love building things so this is almost as much fun as growing. Almost. LOL.


You are great at both too!!! Hey I meant to ask, have you done any fishing recently out there? I didnt do too much fishing this summer but I think I am going to hit the lakes soon cause I need me some Trout!

Peace
FM


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jan 3, 2014)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> You are great at both too!!! Hey I meant to ask, have you done any fishing recently out there? I didnt do too much fishing this summer but I think I am going to hit the lakes soon cause I need me some Trout!
> 
> Peace
> FM


i've been back for 2 weeks but i've only had time to go out three times. there is a tournament at the end of the month so we'll get start getting out soon enough. i've just been trying to get caught up after being back in NY for 8 months. really trying to get this new grow room done as soon as possible. i wanna get it set up before fishing starts. i need to get new mom's going. 

i was home all summer and never once hit the lakes or rivers. i wish i had but i was so busy with everything else. this summer though i'll be home for a while and i'm definitely gonna bust out the fly rod.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 3, 2014)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> i've been back for 2 weeks but i've only had time to go out three times. there is a tournament at the end of the month so we'll get start getting out soon enough. i've just been trying to get caught up after being back in NY for 8 months. really trying to get this new grow room done as soon as possible. i wanna get it set up before fishing starts. i need to get new mom's going.
> 
> i was home all summer and never once hit the lakes or rivers. i wish i had but i was so busy with everything else. this summer though i'll be home for a while and i'm definitely gonna bust out the fly rod.


Damn bro I wish I could give you my strains, they will make great moms! Well I guess getting that room built is a priority, then when its done you can do some fishing and get some good R&R. If you go to that tourney be sure to win it and take some pics and post here.

Peace
FM


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jan 3, 2014)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Damn bro I wish I could give you my strains, they will make great moms! Well I guess getting that room built is a priority, then when its done you can do some fishing and get some good R&R. If you go to that tourney be sure to win it and take some pics and post here.
> 
> Peace
> FM


It would be nice to start off the year with a tournament win. I'll take plenty of pics for sure.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 3, 2014)

I will adopt some of your babies!

Harvested a tub of Mulanje today. Going to go all Frenchy on it and make some Ice Water hash 





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 3, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I will adopt some of your babies!
> 
> Harvested a tub of Mulanje today. Going to go all Frenchy on it and make some Ice Water hash
> 
> ...


Awesome Mo, you really want the clippings? Will you keep them around for some time???

I cant wait to see the Bubble, that will be bomb ass hash! 

Peace
FM


----------



## fir3dragon (Jan 3, 2014)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Awesome Mo, you really want the clippings? Will you keep them around for some time???
> 
> I cant wait to see the Bubble, that will be bomb ass hash!
> 
> ...


Wow I'll take clippings so I don't gotta order seeds.. Where u located? Lmao


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 3, 2014)

Day 18


----------



## TokaLot (Jan 3, 2014)

*Looking good Bro!
I would help you with you cuttings but im a lil to far for you lol.*


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 3, 2014)

TokaLot said:


> *Looking good Bro!
> I would help you with you cuttings but im a lil to far for you lol.*


Thanks bro, how is the crumble smoking that you made?

What if I put a clone in a bottle and tie it around my pet Falcon and have him fly it out to you....lol


----------



## TokaLot (Jan 3, 2014)

*Smokes good nice and smooth.

Hell yea man that would be awesome. 
*


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jan 3, 2014)

looks so green FM. i could curl up in that room and take a nap. lol.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 4, 2014)

I will keep them going. I still have the Jesus OG and the Scott's going 

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## urban1026835 (Jan 4, 2014)

why use a falcon when a 2 liter bottle works just fine.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 4, 2014)

urban1026835 said:


> why use a falcon when a 2 liter bottle works just fine.


I thought about that man! Have you ever tried it before???


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 4, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I will keep them going. I still have the Jesus OG and the Scott's going
> 
> Cheers,
> Mo


Maybe we can hook up this up coming week. Are you busy Mon-Fri???


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 4, 2014)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Day 18
> 
> View attachment 2950677View attachment 2950678


That's a beauty there


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 4, 2014)

be showin up migh ty fine dere brosky 
erryting be spot on da health of the plants first ting you notice 

you be runnin a 1k cmh and a 4hunnerd hps if i memeber correctly
can see your work on top controll
a fine gardener 
A+

should bring forth large jucy fruit 

peace out 
I N I


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks all, I appreciate the kind words! Glad to see you still around D!

I took a pic of my plants right before the lights came on so I can see what they look like without that damn HPS light.

Here they are prior to lights on...Tomorrow will be 3 weeks into Flowering!


Peace
FM


----------



## Kief Moon (Jan 5, 2014)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Thanks all, I appreciate the kind words! Glad to see you still around D!
> 
> I took a pic of my plants right before the lights came on so I can see what they look like without that damn HPS light.
> 
> ...


Nice job FM! Can't wait to see them in person.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 5, 2014)

Kief Moon said:


> Nice job FM! Can't wait to see them in person.


Hell yeah, I cant wait! Shit you will be helping me water them too! lol

Peace
FM


----------



## Kief Moon (Jan 5, 2014)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Hell yeah, I cant wait! Shit you will be helping me water them too! lol
> 
> Peace
> FM


Ha! Absolutely! I'm also looking forward to visiting the site of the world famous Bertha.


----------



## fumble (Jan 6, 2014)

I am so jealous Kief! lol


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 6, 2014)

Kief should be here later tonight! I am stoked about him coming down!


----------



## Mohican (Jan 6, 2014)

Damn - I should come over too and make it a party!


----------



## Kief Moon (Jan 7, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Damn - I should come over too and make it a party!


I'm here! Come on over Mohican!


----------



## TokaLot (Jan 7, 2014)

*I did another run came out about the same.* 

*Also my Blue Dream DWC coming along nicely
.*


----------



## fumble (Jan 7, 2014)

looking good Tokalot


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Jan 7, 2014)

doin good FM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kief Moon (Jan 7, 2014)

^^^^Agreed. FM is a man of many talents!


----------



## supchaka (Jan 7, 2014)

Is that remnants of krypton?!


----------



## Kief Moon (Jan 7, 2014)

supchaka said:


> Is that remnants of krypton?!


He said it's Viagra for Chackas. LOL


----------



## fumble (Jan 8, 2014)

That looks awesome!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 8, 2014)

Yo FM 
the best pics can be taken wit 
mh an cmh lights i think cmh is #1
just turn off hps for a while


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jan 8, 2014)

slowly getting there FM. ready to pour the foundation tomorrow.

View attachment 2956241 View attachment 2956240 View attachment 2956239


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 8, 2014)

I will be posting some pics later! I am currently making some winterize bho aka Shatter! Its coming out nicely, just a shitload of razor work!

Peace
FM


----------



## Kief Moon (Jan 9, 2014)

This is from my OG


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 9, 2014)

I got 4 new clones from Harborside Health Center in Oakland. I got Chemdawg #4, Shark Shock, Skywalker OG and Headband! Lets see what the top notch dispensary has for clones when they are done.


The Bathroom Grow


Keif Moon's Raskal OG
View attachment 2956839View attachment 2956843

My run from yesterday
View attachment 2956837View attachment 2956838

Peace
FM


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jan 9, 2014)

nice FM. i've smoked plenty of that headband and it's fantastic if you get a good cut. my boy has been growing it for a while. i've heard of several different crosses being called headband though. what is yours? i think my boy's is OG, SD, and Grand Daddy Purp. 

grew chemdawg a while back and loved it. still have the mom. might throw it in the mix soon. mine was an 80-84 day pheno.

Chemdawg
View attachment 2957011 View attachment 2957012


----------



## TokaLot (Jan 9, 2014)

*How many days into flower are you?* *Around 20?

Everything looks good as always!
*


----------



## fumble (Jan 9, 2014)

Looks like you guys had a blast making stuff to get blasted


----------



## Mohican (Jan 9, 2014)

That is some beautiful amber FMILY! Nice selection on the clones - cant wait to see them frost up


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 9, 2014)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Im shutting down for some time! To be perfectly honest, my kids know everything I do, they asked me to stop so I am honoring their request and doing it for them. I take serious pride in being a good father due to me not having one in my life. Its all good and I am just fine with shutting down.
> 
> Peace
> FM


Good move on your part. Doing what it takes to be a good father is not always easy. Is it because it is IN the house? I have mine out in a shed in cabinets. Its not the same as having a room but it keeps me supplied. 

Nice shatter BTW.


----------



## TWS (Jan 9, 2014)

Frickin Zack ate my charger cord. lol Im back. lol


----------



## TokaLot (Jan 10, 2014)

*A little joint i rolled up, forgot to post it lol.

*


----------



## Javadog (Jan 10, 2014)

Oh yeah, teeny weeny!


----------



## Mohican (Jan 10, 2014)

Wow, you have such small hands hehe


----------



## Javadog (Jan 10, 2014)

Now, if he'd had a giant lighter to go in the shot, 
that would have been weird!


----------



## supchaka (Jan 10, 2014)

I had a buddy when I was a kid that would roll joints with regular zig zags 3 long and 2 wide. He was really good at rolling, it was a treat to watch him lol. It would take at least 4 people who could smoke to kill one of them in one sitting. And come to think of it we weren't getting any higher after the halfway point but it was the principle damnit!


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 10, 2014)

Someone my side of Cali please come show me how to make that shatter aka winterized HBHO!!

That is just too nice looking!


----------



## Kief Moon (Jan 10, 2014)

bassman999 said:


> Someone my side of Cali please come show me how to make that shatter aka winterized HBHO!!
> 
> That is just too nice looking!


Sorry Bassman. I can't help you there. I suck at it. Hell, I have trouble watching HBO.  FM has it down though. It was fun to watch.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 10, 2014)

Kief Moon said:


> Sorry Bassman. I can't help you there. I suck at it. Hell, I have trouble watching HBO.  FM has it down though. It was fun to watch.


Lol thanx anyway.
Ill find some one here in Sac that can help me


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 11, 2014)

It may be fun to watch but scraping with all those razors made my finger tips numb! As a matter of fact my finger tips are still numb. Its a lot of work but its the type of work I dont mind at all. I was taught at a young age if you dont work hard you wont be successful! 

Keif Moon spent a few days at my house and it was awesome! He is like an older brother I never had, real cool and has a serious passion for Marijuana! Thank you for taking time out and visiting, and also fixing my grow room and patio door! I put a voodoo hoax on your 49ers! They will lose this week, GO PANTHERS!!!

Peace
FM


----------



## Kief Moon (Jan 11, 2014)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I put a voodoo hoax on your 49ers! They will lose this week, GO PANTHERS!!!
> 
> Peace
> FM


Oh man.........that's just wrong. And I thought we were brothers. What was that team you like again? Oh yeah, the Giants. I like them too. Spring training is just around the corner. Go San Francisco Giants! LOL


----------



## TokaLot (Jan 11, 2014)

*Picked up a couple new things i needed a new air pump so i got the one with dual outputs.*

*I also Brewed up another batch of tea.* 
*
Just took somemore clones,* *Im thinking of setting up a temp green house so i can through my mothers out there starting to get a little big.

*********


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 11, 2014)

TokaLot said:


> *Picked up a couple new things i needed a new air pump so i got the one with dual outputs.*
> 
> *I also Brewed up another batch of tea.*
> *
> ...


Very nice man, do you mind sharing your tea recipe? Those plants are huge, beautiful and green!

@ Keif, SF Giants, BOOOOOOO!!!! Hey where did they build the new stadium for the Niners??? I forgot to ask you about that? I heard they are not in SF no more????


----------



## TokaLot (Jan 11, 2014)

*I use a paint strainer bag from lowes so i can reuse it.*

*I use Ancient forest, floralicious plus, Jamaican and Indonesian bat guano, some ZHO, and a little molasses. *

*Going to be adding a couple things later on but this is my first time attempting a full tea grow*, *Tonight will be day 14 into flower* *and they look pretty good.*


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 11, 2014)

TokaLot said:


> *I use a paint strainer bag from lowes so i can reuse it.*
> 
> *I use Ancient forest, floralicious plus, Jamaican and Indonesian bat guano, some ZHO, and a little molasses. *
> 
> *Going to be adding a couple things later on but this is my first time attempting a full tea grow*, *Tonight will be day 14 into flower* *and they look pretty good.*


First time huh? You might never go back bro, the taste of your finished product will be delicious!


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 11, 2014)

damn that bho looks good bro


----------



## TokaLot (Jan 11, 2014)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> First time huh? You might never go back bro, the taste of your finished product will be delicious!


*
Yea first time with a all tea run indoor. I have ran a couple organic lines before tho.

Trying to get away from buy whole lines of nutrients and spending over 350 bucks.

I think i have a total of 60-70 bucks in on making Teas.
*


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 11, 2014)

TokaLot said:


> *
> Yea first time with a all tea run indoor. I have ran a couple organic lines before tho.
> 
> Trying to get away from buy whole lines of nutrients and spending over 350 bucks.
> ...


Finding a good nursery near you will help cause they usually have cheaper prices! I dont know of any around by me but in San Diego there is one that I go to get my poop line-up. You can take the stuff out of the painter bag and use it for top dressing for your plants!

Well I have to water and rotate the plants today. Its such a pain in the ass moving the plants around.

Peace
FM


----------



## supchaka (Jan 11, 2014)

Did you swing your hood over at all


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 13, 2014)

supchaka said:


> Did you swing your hood over at all


Nope I just moved around the plants, Keif mounted my fan and filter on the ceiling so that made the noise level drop drastically and gives me room to put more plants on top of my vanity.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 13, 2014)

I need some help, I cant up load pics now. I click on the image up loader icon and when I go to select files, it doesnt want to select files? Anyone have an idea why?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 13, 2014)

Ok I had to up load the pics using the basic up loader. Oh well.

Here is where my fan and filter are now. Thank you Keif!



Sour Hawaiian 


Here they are with the lights off, today they start Week #4, almost half way done!


Peace
FM


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 13, 2014)

They look good. My wife would take issue with me taking over a bathroom...LOL! Plus I think all my stealth would be shot to hell. But OH-Man the things I could do...LOL.

Right now I am so on getting us straight so we have a shot at owning. Once I have my own house I will build a permanent grow shed and copy the hell out of whodat's vert setup...


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jan 13, 2014)

such a beautiful canopy FM. they look so vibrant and green. should turn out beautifully.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 13, 2014)

The setup does indeed appear to be working well.

BTW: I too have been switched to a lame one-at-a-time uploader,
in the last few days.

Thanks for sharing!

JD


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 13, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> They look good. My wife would take issue with me taking over a bathroom...LOL! Plus I think all my stealth would be shot to hell. But OH-Man the things I could do...LOL.
> 
> Right now I am so on getting us straight so we have a shot at owning. Once I have my own house I will build a permanent grow shed and copy the hell out of whodat's vert setup...


Whodat's set up is amazing. 

Thanks Scoob, this is only my 2nd run at these strains and last run they didnt frost up till week 5 so I am happy about them frosting up now! It will be a lot better this run then last.

@java, that single pic loader sucks, I dont know why all of a sudden I cant up load like I was before.

I picked up some Budswel so next week I will introduce it to the plants. The last tea I brewed seems to be working well and feeding them good. I am now having to water them every 3 days, when I first flipped to flowering they were being watered every 5 days. I got to get my new clones into their pots so they will be settled in prior to flowering them.

Peace
FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 13, 2014)

Cherry Pie

View attachment 2961622

I just remembered that maybe they are frosting up sooner cause of the MH light in there, I didnt have a MH last run. lol

Peace
FM


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 13, 2014)

i have been here so many times and read and never sub well no more go it this time. yes whodats is great i so stole the vert light mover from him


----------



## TokaLot (Jan 13, 2014)

*Your Cherry Pie looks a lot like the one i have, Short and stalky.*
*
Everything looks Great, your about 2 weeks ahead of me.*


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 13, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> i have been here so many times and read and never sub well no more go it this time. yes whodats is great i so stole the vert light mover from him


I cant wait to see his hydro....thanks for coming by, glad to have you here! Please feel free and post pics as you want here. I love seeing other pics here!

@toka she is a stretchy one, I sup cropped the shit out of her to get her canopy somewhat even. I think the MH has prevented some stretching cause last run the cherry pie was super stretchy and didnt stop till end of week 3.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 13, 2014)

Hey FMILY - you going to the San Berdu cup?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 13, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Hey FMILY - you going to the San Berdu cup?


Isnt it in Feb??? I want to! How about you?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 13, 2014)

I just looked it up! 

https://www.eventbrite.com/e/high-times-medical-cannabis-cup-la-san-bernardino-feb-8-9-2014-tickets-9112448579

10% discount for Vets!!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 13, 2014)

nice i like they give us vets a break


----------



## TokaLot (Jan 13, 2014)

*Yea my Cherry Pie is very Short and Stalky.

You can tell from the pics how close the nodes are and how from the light is from it. it wont stretch at all, I love it.


****** *


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 13, 2014)

My Cherry Pie clones are very nute sensitive, anyone else notice this with theirs?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 13, 2014)

bassman999 said:


> My Cherry Pie clones are very nute sensitive, anyone else notice this with theirs?


I havent noticed it with mine. What are you feeding it and at what PPMs? 

@toka, I like how yours turned purple, I wonder if its a GDP pheno? Really takes bag appeal up a notch! What are the other strains you are running? Plants look great!

Peace
FM


----------



## TokaLot (Jan 13, 2014)

*Yea i havent noticed any nute sensitivities on mine either.

I have a GSC that i dont really care for, running it indoor one more time then out she goes.

I also have Santa Banana this is alright comes out with a coffee smell, Black Domina, Blue Dream, Kushy Kush which i dont think is a Kush at all lol.*

* Black Domina, Cherry Pie, and Blue Dream are my favorite out of what i have right now. *


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 13, 2014)

Like always I cant verify I have legit cuts...

They are recently rooted, and in hempy solo cups till they get bigger...

I have 6 strains I got the same day and get same nutes.

They were getting 400ppm.

None got burned except the Cherry Pie, not even the SLH which is known to be sensitive.

I lowered ppm across the board to 315 ppm now.

I just run GH 3 part with Liquid Karma and Fooralicious plus


----------



## TokaLot (Jan 13, 2014)

*What kinda soil?*


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 13, 2014)

TokaLot said:


> *What kinda soil?*


Hempy...I am assuming perlite. I have grown hempy before, I remember having to pH like a hydro run. Also I had to flush it a lot cause it was suspect for build ups. Although I was running synthetic nutes at that time. Liquid Karma and Floralicious are great, and goes in my teas I brew. Dont know much about GH's lineup. How far off the bottom is the drain for your Hempy? I would flush it with water pH @ 5.8. Then give it a lighter feed. Do you always grow Hempy? Or you just giving it a test? Hempy grows are fun and they can grow fast and large. Just be careful of Algae!

Peace
FM


----------



## supchaka (Jan 13, 2014)

Who's runnin hempy?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 13, 2014)

supchaka said:


> Who's runnin hempy?


Bassman is although I believe Bassman is you as a different user!!!!


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 14, 2014)

I have run hempy before, but just once and it was crazy till I got it right then they took off!!

What do I do to avoid algae?

I am just in lil 18 or 16 oz cups right now, and the drain is like 2" from bottom.

If new growth is wrinkled or burned Ill flush. I already ran lots of the 300 ppm in there after adding phd tap to top em off earlier that day

Oh yeah and just plain perlite, I have never used the vermiculite in it


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 14, 2014)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Hempy...I am assuming perlite. I have grown hempy before, I remember having to pH like a hydro run. Also I had to flush it a lot cause it was suspect for build ups. Although I was running synthetic nutes at that time. Liquid Karma and Floralicious are great, and goes in my teas I brew. Dont know much about GH's lineup. How far off the bottom is the drain for your Hempy? I would flush it with water pH @ 5.8. Then give it a lighter feed. Do you always grow Hempy? Or you just giving it a test? Hempy grows are fun and they can grow fast and large. Just be careful of Algae!
> 
> Peace
> FM


Hempy because I have the most lethargic grow with these cold temps, and figured hempy might make better use of the cold


----------



## supchaka (Jan 14, 2014)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Bassman is although I believe Bassman is you as a different user!!!!


Are you saying bass is the coolest fucker on the planet?


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jan 14, 2014)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Bassman is although I believe Bassman is you as a different user!!!!


can you feel it....



you've for sure got the green thumb FM. plants are always looking so groovy man. lush and green just like they should be. hope someday we can share a bowl my friend. this side or the other...or costa rica with a fishing pole in our hands. 

keep it frosty fellas.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 14, 2014)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> can you feel it....
> 
> View attachment 2961979
> 
> ...


Its on my list of things to do....I would love to be smoking some fire while fishing out there!

Bassman is the coolest fucker in this universe! He pimps and rocks a pHat GOLD WATCH! lol

Peace
FM


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jan 14, 2014)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Its on my list of things to do....I would love to be smoking some fire while fishing out there!
> 
> Bassman is the coolest fucker in this universe! He pimps and rocks a pHat GOLD WATCH! lol
> 
> ...


phat gold? what you know about digital gold baby!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 14, 2014)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> phat gold? what you know about digital gold baby!
> 
> View attachment 2961992


Oh shit, you might of unleashed the Gold Watch Beast! Watch out for Chaka's Gold Watch, its nasty! lol

If you are wondering what I am talking about maybe Chaka can post a pic of his watch and you will see! lol


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jan 14, 2014)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Oh shit, you might of unleashed the Gold Watch Beast! Watch out for Chaka's Gold Watch, its nasty! lol
> 
> If you are wondering what I am talking about maybe Chaka can post a pic of his watch and you will see! lol


i'm actually really in to watches. don't ask me how but it's something I picked up from my dad. I guess there are worse things to be interested in. i'm not a fan of gaudy watches or diamonds or anything like that. just classic watches with quality materials and craftsmanship. I prefer watches with higher complication ratios.

chaka...show me your watch or point me to the thread pic. I gotta see this thing.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 14, 2014)

Here are the entries for this years Cannabis Cup, I really believe I can enter my concentrates in it one day! I would love to see how my stuff stacks against the big boys!

[video=youtube;IJVLIqQ6Wwk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=IJVLIqQ6Wwk[/video]

Peace
FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 14, 2014)

Foxtails, just showing someone want they look like. I actually like Foxtails although most dont.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 14, 2014)

It is when the buds just keep stacking and stacking right? Why is that bad? More buds equals good!


----------



## Mohican (Jan 14, 2014)

I started a separate thread for the LA Cup:

https://www.rollitup.org/california-patients/779891-2014-high-times-la-medical.html


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 14, 2014)

FM I think you have a good chance in the concentrate category for sure!

I like buds that stack extra, but not open foxtails in place of solid buds


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 14, 2014)

I know a lot of people that dont like foxtails! Me on the other hand love it! Who fucking cares if it foxtails, when you smoke it, it all turns to ash anyways!


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 14, 2014)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I know a lot of people that dont like foxtails! Me on the other hand love it! Who fucking cares if it foxtails, when you smoke it, it all turns to ash anyways!


Visually I dont care either way.
Trimming an all foxtail mess is a PITA for me though.


----------



## TokaLot (Jan 14, 2014)

*Yea i will have to agree if your harvesting all foxtail nugs its a bitch, Other then that i cant say anything bad!*


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 14, 2014)

I wish there was a strain of weed that self trimmed itself! lol


----------



## TokaLot (Jan 14, 2014)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I wish there was a strain of weed that self trimmed itself! lol


*



It would be called something like Wizard Scissors, or Scissorless Bliss!* *Lol*


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 15, 2014)

evening good sir


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jan 16, 2014)

I don't even know what half this shit is but me and my boys are having a great time...LOL


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 16, 2014)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> I don't even know what half this shit is but me and my boys are having a great time...LOL
> 
> View attachment 2963933


Beautiful WORK!!!


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jan 17, 2014)

getting there FM...


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 17, 2014)

Looks like you have a sense of urgency, that is coming along nicely and fast! Keep up the great work!

Peace
FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 17, 2014)

GDP...I picked some up and its a little too stoney for me, makes me real sleepy. Definitely not a day time smoke IMO.



Cherry Pie


----------



## supchaka (Jan 18, 2014)

Someone must have hacked Emilys account cuz he's never said a weed was too stoney!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 18, 2014)

supchaka said:


> Someone must have hacked Emilys account cuz he's never said a weed was too stoney!


It was bekindbud!!! I am not a fan of heavy indicas!

Peace
BKB


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 18, 2014)

Well here are some pics of my plants...

LA Con, she is already turning purple. I kind of figure she would since the first time I ran her was in the thick of Summer and she turned purple then. 


Sour Hawaiian. She seems to be a fast finisher, I think she might be done before 9 weeks. 


Cherry Pie. 


MK Ultra. She is showing signs of purpling too. Doesnt look like much for frost but she packs it at the end, plus her flavors and density of buds are superior to me!


Here is the whole crew in the bathroom! I really cant wait to smoke these plants. Its not going to be the biggest yielding grow but the quality is going to be one of my very best!


Since I am out of poops for teas, I picked up Budswel for them to finish with. I read a lot about it and seems to be what I want for them. Has anyone used it before???
 

Peace
FM


----------



## TokaLot (Jan 18, 2014)

*I havent used it but have read alot of good things i was about to post the same question on here since i am running a all organic run this time and was wanting something for the hardener this was something i found.*

*I would also like to hear anyones opinion on this if they have used it.*


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 18, 2014)

TokaLot said:


> *I havent used it but have read alot of good things i was about to post the same question on here since i am running a all organic run this time and was wanting something for the hardener this was something i found.*
> 
> *I would also like to hear anyones opinion on this if they have used it.*


Its derived from all the organic goods I pretty much use for my teas. I just cant find a website for their company. 

THis is some stuff I copied from another site selling it.
[h=1]Budswel Organic Liquid Bloom Nutrient (1 Gal.)[/h][h=3]Features:




[/h]

Helps provide strong, multiple blooms in fruiting and flowering plants
NPK ratio: 0.01-0.1-0.01
Organic materials used, no synthetics
High phosphorus mix includes bat and seabird guano plus earthworm castings
Great for use in both hydroponic and soil based growing applications
The natural ingredients are easy for plants to use without burning or harming them
1 year warranty
The Budswel nutrient is designed with excellent blooms in mind. It promotes strong, multiple blooms in fruiting and flowering plants. The addition of this all natural and organic mixture to a hydroponic or soil based operation provides plants with easy to use nutrients for the blooming stage of their life cycle. This nutrient solution features proven organic fertilizers such as bat and seabird guano as well as earthworm castings. It features no synthetic ingredients and provides a natural boost of nutrients for blooms.


----------



## TokaLot (Jan 18, 2014)

*Yea the local shop here sells it guy says it works wonders but you know how those hydro store guys are buy this buy that, Most of them are salesmen.*

*I think i also read somewhere or the guy told me it smell like straight ASS lol. If i remember correctly but who know i might have smoked to much lol.*
*
This is out of my Gardens Digest.

*


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 18, 2014)

Bro my Fish Mix smells like a dirty Tijuana Hookers snatch after a month of fucking and no washing. lol I also ran Earth Juice 2 years ago and that was some stinky shit too! Garden's Digest, nice is it free? Do you get it monthly? I love reading stuff like that when I am in my office...aka bathroom. lol


----------



## TokaLot (Jan 18, 2014)

*I pick them up at the local shop, Yes there free i love to browse not so much buy lol. 

I hate running new things that i cant confirm that work lol.

Yea my teas dont smell like roses either. lol 
*


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 18, 2014)

Plants look great! That stuff looks good. . Let us know how it goes.


----------



## crawlintbss (Jan 18, 2014)

Wow great grow journal dude! Really itchn to start my first grow now. cant wait for spring!


----------



## Javadog (Jan 18, 2014)

I just realized...I think that that is what I used as part of my tea starter:
http://sdhydroponics.com/super-tea-liquid-2lb-bag.html


I chuck in a handful of alfalfa and some sugars. 12-24 hours before I use
the tea I throw in additional bacterial colonies via a Tblsp of Plantone and
a tsp of mycos.

Sometimes I add odd stuff that would better suit a soil, like humic acid, but
it is all fun. :0)

JD


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 18, 2014)

Javadog said:


> I just realized...I think that that is what I used as part of my tea starter:
> http://sdhydroponics.com/super-tea-liquid-2lb-bag.html
> 
> View attachment 2966645
> ...


Yeah I wish I used that Super Tea when I first started. I think when I start up again I might just run the Super Tea and Budswel as my base for the tea and add a few minor organics with it. I really cant wait to see the difference of last run and this run. Last run was my first organic run but I know I under fed them cause I was still learning organics, this time I made sure they were going to get fed and my soil would be super active. 

@crawl welcome to the thread, good luck on getting for first grow going! Try to do a lot of research and reading, it helps! I still read to this day about growing weed. If you have any questions or anything feel free and ask away. There are a lot of great growers here and all are very helpful here on mine and their threads!

Peace
FM


----------



## crawlintbss (Jan 18, 2014)

Thanks dude! Ill be reading all 340pages of this thread to gain more knowledge and prep. great stuff!


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jan 18, 2014)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Looks like you have a sense of urgency, that is coming along nicely and fast! Keep up the great work!
> 
> Peace
> FM


yea, i'm just trying to get it done as quickly as possible. I have to go inside afterward and do all the wiring and with tournament season coming I wanna get this up and running to test as soon as possible. plus the guys who work for me are beasts. They can lay 225 to 275 brick a day.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jan 18, 2014)

crawlintbss said:


> Thanks dude! Ill be reading all 340pages of this thread to gain more knowledge and prep. great stuff!


just make sure to disregard all of my posts because I know nothing about growing mj and i'm only here cause FM is so friendly and sometimes gives me some food or a heavy blanket when I dig through his trash.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 18, 2014)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> just make sure to disregard all of my posts because I know nothing about growing mj and i'm only here cause FM is so friendly and sometimes gives me some food or a heavy blanket when I dig through his trash.


When I see him digging in my trash I tell him to fucking scram and throw rocks at him! Dude when I get out there, we are going to do some serious effin fishing! How is the crabbing and lobsters? What type of crabs are big out there in Costa Rica? 

Bro pay attention to Scooby, this dude knows his shit about construction, growing and everything you can imagine that deals with growing fine ass weed!!! I know Scoob has helped a shit load of people on here!!!

Peace
FM


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jan 18, 2014)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> When I see him digging in my trash I tell him to fucking scram and throw rocks at him! Dude when I get out there, we are going to do some serious effin fishing! How is the crabbing and lobsters? What type of crabs are big out there in Costa Rica?
> 
> Bro pay attention to Scooby, this dude knows his shit about construction, growing and everything you can imagine that deals with growing fine ass weed!!! I know Scoob has helped a shit load of people on here!!!
> 
> ...


crabs aren't really big here but we go for lobster all the time. best part is that they don't have claws. lol.

i'm usually digging in the trash for FM clippings. trying to make some bubble. LOL.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jan 18, 2014)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> When I see him digging in my trash I tell him to fucking scram and throw rocks at him! Dude when I get out there, we are going to do some serious effin fishing! How is the crabbing and lobsters? What type of crabs are big out there in Costa Rica?
> 
> Bro pay attention to Scooby, this dude knows his shit about construction, growing and everything you can imagine that deals with growing fine ass weed!!! I know Scoob has helped a shit load of people on here!!!
> 
> ...


yo ain't fished till you've fished with me!!! i'm gonna take you to a whole new level friend. we go for 1000 pounders...anything less would be uncivilized.


----------



## fumble (Jan 18, 2014)

that is awesome Scooby! You live in paradise


----------



## TokaLot (Jan 18, 2014)

*Very nice, I have hooked a 800lb sturgeon and thats a fight. 

Some take hours to get in the boat.

I love fishing for big fish just havent had much time to do it.

I bet you have a blast!
*


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jan 18, 2014)

FM, you around? you still gonna be growing? I got a gift for ya....swing by this thread.

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/782796-response-closed-thread.html


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 18, 2014)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> yo ain't fished till you've fished with me!!! i'm gonna take you to a whole new level friend. we go for 1000 pounders...anything less would be uncivilized.
> 
> View attachment 2966768
> 
> ...


Fuck bro, thats BIG TIME SHIT THERE!!!! You are absolutely correct, I never caught anything near that large. Wow that looks like some serious work hauling that in. Hahaha my largest catch was a 9lb Stripper. Damn you make me feel like I catch guppies with a net. That would be a thing I would never forget! Man that looks like some serious fun!!! I need to get my ass out there quickly! lol

Peace
FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 18, 2014)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> FM, you around? you still gonna be growing? I got a gift for ya....swing by this thread.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/782796-response-closed-thread.html


I am shutting down my grow in my house. I am going to still be growing, I have a friend who lives 2 minutes from me and he is letting me set up shop in his garage. I have to mentor and teach him how to grow, so its a win for me cause I can still grow and I dont mind teaching. Teaching is always a good way to hone your skillz! I am not leaving the site though, just shutting down my stuff in house. I will be on here just as much as I always been. 

Peace
FM


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 18, 2014)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> *I am shutting down my grow in my house.* I am going to still be growing, I have a friend who lives 2 minutes from me and he is letting me set up shop in his garage. I have to mentor and teach him how to grow, so its a win for me cause I can still grow and I dont mind teaching. Teaching is always a good way to hone your skillz! I am not leaving the site though, just shutting down my stuff in house. I will be on here just as much as I always been.
> 
> Peace
> FM


Did I miss something?

Why ?


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jan 18, 2014)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I am shutting down my grow in my house. I am going to still be growing, I have a friend who lives 2 minutes from me and he is letting me set up shop in his garage. I have to mentor and teach him how to grow, so its a win for me cause I can still grow and I dont mind teaching. Teaching is always a good way to hone your skillz! I am not leaving the site though, just shutting down my stuff in house. I will be on here just as much as I always been.
> 
> Peace
> FM


stop by the thread I linked. I wanna give you a gift to help out with the new room at your buddies house.


----------



## fumble (Jan 18, 2014)

Scooby, you are really an awesome guy  Not many would give back like you. + rep, tried, but I guess I gotta spread some.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jan 18, 2014)

fumble said:


> Scooby, you are really an awesome guy  Not many would give back like you. + rep, tried, but I guess I gotta spread some.


thanks man, just trying to pay it forward in the spirit of my brother. peace and love!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 18, 2014)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Im shutting down for some time! To be perfectly honest, my kids know everything I do, they asked me to stop so I am honoring their request and doing it for them. I take serious pride in being a good father due to me not having one in my life. Its all good and I am just fine with shutting down.
> 
> Peace
> FM


Hey bass the first time I said anything was November 30 and then there was this post...


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 18, 2014)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> thanks man, just trying to pay it forward in the spirit of my brother. peace and love!


Fumble is my sister and not my brother, lol! She gets it a lot though but thats my sis!!!

Peace
FM


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jan 18, 2014)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Hey bass the first time I said anything was November 30 and then there was this post...


PM me FMILY and i'll tell you how to get your certificate. it's from greners.com. you have to give them a password.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 18, 2014)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Hey bass the first time I said anything was November 30 and then there was this post...


Oh I was off for a while then, as I was having issues and had to cut some expense then.

Ill look back and read up

Ok I did read that b4 I guess.

Anyway hope you get everything squared away so you can grow at home again eventually.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jan 18, 2014)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Fumble is my sister and not my brother, lol! She gets it a lot though but thats my sis!!!
> 
> Peace
> FM


I was talking about paying it forward in the spirit of my brother who was killed during combat operations in Afghanistan in May. Gunnery Sergeant with MARSOC (Marine Special Operations Command). 5 tours. 2 Purple Hearts and a Bronze Star. Funeral attended by 5000 people at Arlington including 12 generals, the secretary of defense, secretary of the navy, commandant of the marine corps, commanders of JSOC and USSOCOM, director of the CIA, and numerous others. Including the President.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 18, 2014)

Sorry for your loss Scooby.

I am glad it didnt make you bitter.
I know all too well its hard to lose your loved ones


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 18, 2014)

Thanks for sharing scoob, seems like you've had/have a pretty damn interesting life. 
I been to costa rica when I was a kid, have always thought about going back one day. 

Way to go and restore some faith in humanity  nice.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 18, 2014)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> I was talking about paying it forward in the spirit of my brother who was killed during combat operations in Afghanistan in May. Gunnery Sergeant with MARSOC (Marine Special Operations Command). 5 tours. 2 Purple Hearts and a Bronze Star. Funeral attended by 5000 people at Arlington including 12 generals, the secretary of defense, secretary of the navy, commandant of the marine corps, commanders of JSOC and USSOCOM, director of the CIA, and numerous others. Including the big man himself.
> 
> 
> 
> i'll be taking this picture down in a few minutes.


Thanks for sharing Scoob, I know you are PROUD of him! I really appreciate what you did for me, it will be forever remembered!

Peace and bless you Scoob!

FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 20, 2014)

Does anyone know of or heard of Albino genetics in plants?

http://forum.grasscity.com/stash-jar/797610-albino-marijuana-genetics-white-leaves-white-buds-pictures.html

Reason I ask is I saw this thread and was wondering what could make the leaves turn so white as if someone was painting them? Would that be from a lack of Chlorophyll and wouldnt that prevent photosynthesis? I am lost and confused, some one enlighten me.

Peace
FM


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jan 20, 2014)

i'm back bitches! can't keep a good man down. I think a few mods in "black" helped me out.


----------



## TokaLot (Jan 20, 2014)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Does anyone know of or heard of Albino genetics in plants?
> 
> http://forum.grasscity.com/stash-jar/797610-albino-marijuana-genetics-white-leaves-white-buds-pictures.html
> 
> ...



*Yes i have seen this in other threads on other sites plants being Albino that is.

You are also correct with saying it would prevent photosynthesis. Best i can read is that it is a genetic hiccup that has happened. IMHO*

*Other then that im at a loss as well. lol*

*Welcome back Scoob!*


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 20, 2014)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> i'm back bitches! can't keep a good man down. I think a few mods in "black" helped me out.


Wow I just PM'd a MOD about what happened....lol Glad your back bro!

Peace
FM


----------



## Mohican (Jan 20, 2014)

A few pages down in that thread they post about variegated plants. It is a defect in the chlorophyll gene (I think). I have several ornamental plants with this coloring (bougainvillea, holly). Not sure what it is like in Canna.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 20, 2014)

Mohican said:


> A few pages down in that thread they post about variegated plants. It is a defect in the chlorophyll gene (I think). I have several ornamental plants with this coloring (bougainvillea, holly). Not sure what it is like in Canna.


I am thinking if anything the plant as a whole seems to have enough Cholorphyll in it to keep the so called albino part of the plant going. Why doesnt it show immediate signs of this whitening during the seedlings stage? I dont know its probably a freak in genetics and not so much an albino thang. Really interesting though if ya ask me. lol

Peace
FM


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jan 21, 2014)

off to feed the fishes...


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jan 21, 2014)

practice day today...tourney starts on Thursday. Snouchie Bouchie!!!


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 21, 2014)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> practice day today...tourney starts on Thursday. Snouchie Bouchie!!!


you lucky dog, you!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 21, 2014)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> practice day today...tourney starts on Thursday. Snouchie Bouchie!!!


Take pics bro, enjoy!!!

Peace
FM


----------



## fumble (Jan 21, 2014)

This got me thinking B...as I have albino spots myself  you can call me the spotted lady lol. So I was researching vitaligo (the name for what I have) and came across this info for you. Not sure if it will help, but worth a look.

http://whitershadeoftail.wordpress.com/albinsim-in-plants/


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jan 21, 2014)

tough day on the water...the bite was slow but we went 11 for 17 on sails and got a few dorado. it was mostly an afternoon bite.

hope everyone is having a great day.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 21, 2014)

I am glad that life is good where you are!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 21, 2014)

LA Con...


I really hope the people that got this clone from me keep her around for a while. Mo I still have one with your name on it.

Peace
FM


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jan 21, 2014)

when you go fishing down here in with me...you better be prepared for anything.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 22, 2014)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> when you go fishing down here in with me...you better be prepared for anything.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2970238
> ...



My next years vacation is going to be in costa rica and fishing is my main goal! Might have to hit you up


----------



## Mohican (Jan 22, 2014)

Love all of the Go Pros

Hey FMILY - you still want a Jesus OG clone?


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jan 22, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> My next years vacation is going to be in costa rica and fishing is my main goal! Might have to hit you up


if you don't I will be thoroughly depressed hell. I'll take you out for free anytime. i'm trading in one of my boats this summer for one that has been in production for 2 years. keeping the 51' all wood restored whiticar and the 68' I picked up in 2010. getting rid of the 61' and upgrading to a brand new 74'


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jan 22, 2014)

back at it again today fellas. only a half day though. the captain's meeting is at 4pm so we'll be back in early. have a great day everyone.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jan 22, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Love all of the Go Pros
> 
> Hey FMILY - you still want a Jesus OG clone?


go pros are the best. I have another 6-8 on the boat and I keep 2 in my car just in case.


----------



## Deuce&Reg (Jan 22, 2014)

ahh fell behind on 40 pages again! im back! more ways than one too


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 22, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Love all of the Go Pros
> 
> Hey FMILY - you still want a Jesus OG clone?


Dude I want that Jesus OG so bad because of your grow and how beautiful it was. I would honored to take a clipping. Although I will have to get it to my friend who I will be setting up for growing.


ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> when you go fishing down here in with me...you better be prepared for anything.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2970238
> ...


Bro safety comes first, last and always! I learned that in the Navy and still live by it! Please keep up posted on the big tourney tomorrow, wish you and your crew the very best! If you dont win the tourney, no big deal at least you are having a blast! I wish I could be in that crew tomorrow, shit as long as I can blaze some flowers I will chum, lol! You know I never been deep sea fishing before, I am a lake fisher! Good luck bro and catch the BIG WINNER!


Deuce&Reg said:


> ahh fell behind on 40 pages again! im back! more ways than one too


Dude anyone who has KFNP as their avi can be behind 100 pages and I dont mind. Pop in when ever you can bro. You are welcomed here always! How are things going for you? Hope all is well!

HR good to see you around too bro! Hope all is well with you too!

Peace All
FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 22, 2014)

Here you go Deuce, and for those of you who havent watch Eastbound and Down, SHAME ON YOU! Its the funniest show out there and I am sad that they wont be making anymore seasons! 

Taters and Tits!!!!


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jan 22, 2014)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Bro safety comes first, last and always! I learned that in the Navy and still live by it! Please keep up posted on the big tourney tomorrow, wish you and your crew the very best! If you dont win the tourney, no big deal at least you are having a blast! I wish I could be in that crew tomorrow, shit as long as I can blaze some flowers I will chum, lol! You know I never been deep sea fishing before, I am a lake fisher! Good luck bro and catch the BIG WINNER!
> 
> FM


Thanks FM. I take it to the edge of the envelope but i'm pretty accustomed to being in the water. we don't do any messing around when the tournament is on. Jumping in with sharks and whales is for the days we are just out there messing around. Half day fishing today. Cocktail party and the captains meeting a little later. Follow us on www.lstournaments.com There is a link with live scoring updates. i'll PM you our team name.



F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Here you go Deuce, and for those of you who havent watch Eastbound and Down, SHAME ON YOU! Its the funniest show out there and I am sad that they wont be making anymore seasons!
> 
> Taters and Tits!!!!
> View attachment 2970744


KENNNY POWERS!!! Love that show.


----------



## supchaka (Jan 22, 2014)

Thats so funny cuz I mount 4 or 5 go-pro's all over my body when I have sex. Its fun doing a multi camera edit later on!


----------



## Kief Moon (Jan 22, 2014)

supchaka said:


> Thats so funny cuz I mount 4 or 5 go-pro's all over my body when I have sex. Its fun doing a multi camera edit later on!


LOL Chaka! You are a sick man. We must hang out some day!


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jan 22, 2014)

here fishy fishy...


----------



## Mohican (Jan 22, 2014)

My Father had a plaque for a record Blue Marlin caught in Hawaii - 1100 pounds. He lived on Maui and the Big Island between 1963 and 2011.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jan 22, 2014)

Mohican said:


> My Father had a plaque for a record Blue Marlin caught in Hawaii - 1100 pounds. He lived on Maui and the Big Island between 1963 and 2011.


That is a FUCKING BEAST. I'm still searching for a "grander." 880lb Blue is my record. 6 hours in a standup harness cause we were in a center console with no chair.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 22, 2014)

This one blew my mind:




*Black Marlin*
Weight: 1,560 pounds
Angler: Alfred Glassell Jr.
Location: Cabo Blanco, Peru
Date: *Aug. 4, 1953*
Notes: Glassell Jr. of Houston boated this behemoth after a 1 hour and 45 minute fight. The 174-inch fish fell for a mackerel trolled in the once-legendary Black Marlin Boulevard off Cabo Blanco.


I wonder what kind of equipment he used?

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jan 22, 2014)

Mohican said:


> This one blew my mind:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea, those were the days. I'd love to be able to fish 60 years ago with my gear now. Commercial fishing has murdered the oceans. It's actually tragic. In out lifetime I truly believe there will be no tuna left. 

If that was 1953 that's for sure an old Penn Senator reel. Probably 100lbs test.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 22, 2014)

Look at his chin. That is a muscular fish!

"once legendary"....too bad. It reminds me of when Mad had to tell
me that Cape St. Francis, shown in the film "Endless Summer" had
been eroded.

Great photo though. Is that the record?

JD


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jan 22, 2014)

Javadog said:


> Look at his chin. That is a muscular fish!
> 
> "once legendary"....too bad. It reminds me of when Mad had to tell
> me that Cape St. Francis, shown in the film "Endless Summer" had
> ...


That's how you tell it's a grander; the bulg it gets right infront of the dorsal fin. this is the first thing you see when the fish comes into the spread. that's when you know you have a monster.

that is the all tackle world record for a black marlin; they are the largest of the species. I think the record for a blue is around 1375lbs.

they have caught much larger ones but they don't count by IGFA rules for various reasons. there are all types of rules based on line weight ratio, leader length, no one can touch the reel or rod but 1 single angler; no one can touch the angler in a way that helps them (like holding the back of their harness; the rod tip can't touch the boat on any point; it's officially a catch once the leader hits the the rod tip or a mate grabs the leader; but then if you wanna weigh it you have to bring it into the boat. then there are all types of rules about where and how you can weigh it. it's pretty serious.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 22, 2014)

Largest fish I caught was a 9 lbs, lol I have ZERO ocean fishing skills.

Good Luck Scoob! Please post pics of your catches tomorrow.
Mo that is a cool pic man!

Peace
FM


----------



## Mohican (Jan 23, 2014)

I just trimmed the JOG. Got a load of beans! Buds are drying. I need to get that clone going!


----------



## Deuce&Reg (Jan 23, 2014)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Dude anyone who has KFNP as their avi can be behind 100 pages and I dont mind. Pop in when ever you can bro. You are welcomed here always! How are things going for you? Hope all is well!
> 
> HR good to see you around too bro! Hope all is well with you too!
> 
> ...


 pretty well over here. finally able to get back into the swing of things. but for some reason I cant get any pics to upload..? ill figure it out. lol like I said its been awhile. every time I click select files on the uploader it just does nothing.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 23, 2014)

they've been having some site problems re pictures.

https://www.rollitup.org/support/692178-known-issues-bugs-january-2014-a.html

Best thing is to first check in the "Support" section when something doesn't work right


----------



## Deuce&Reg (Jan 23, 2014)

.......and my avi was actually from the movie your highness. Kenny Powers all day though. *"Alright, you stoic little bastard. In the computer room, you know the second drawer where I keep my weed? Underneath the handgun there's a stack of porn that will put calluses on those little hands of yours. "**&#8212; Kenny Powers*


----------



## Deuce&Reg (Jan 23, 2014)

*So in closing, I'd like to give big ups to God, Buddha, L. Ron, whoever. Hell, maybe I just need to thank me. If there's one thing I've learned through all my adventures and conquests is that some people are just wired for success. I had no choice when it came to being great. I just am great. I'm not trying to sound cocky, or full of myself. But, Kenny Powers has a sneaking suspicion that no matter what comes his way, he will always be great. Because that's just they way shit works sometimes.**&#8212; Kenny Powers*


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 23, 2014)

[video=youtube;XI_9Yxr0blo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=XI_9Yxr0blo[/video]


----------



## TokaLot (Jan 23, 2014)

*Im fucking in, You're fucking out!!! Kenny Powers!!*


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 23, 2014)

I am having the same problem for uploading pics, I have to use the basic uploader. It sucks and takes a while to up load a few pics.

Well last night I was cleaning some leaves and saw something jump at me, a leaf hopper. So I decided to take all the plants out and went and inspected every single fucking blade of each leaf, took me a while but I did find 4 leaf hoppers. I killed them and they didnt do any damage. Since its past week 5, I am not too worried about 4 leaf hoppers. I didnt see anything else so that was a relief. Other than that everything is going good, just wish I had more space to grow a huge grow of these strains. They are really working for me.

Peace
FM

Oh I will post some pics!


----------



## Deuce&Reg (Jan 23, 2014)

me and matt cassel just fucked you up dawg! Kill that mothafucker Patrick willis !! haha never gets old.


----------



## Deuce&Reg (Jan 23, 2014)

> I am having the same problem for uploading pics, I have to use the basic uploader. It sucks and takes a while to up load a few pics.


 I cant even get the basic to work


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 23, 2014)

Yeah that sucks, hopefully it gets fixed soon. Here is a pic of my smallest plant, LA Con. I re-arranged the grow room again, rotating them so they get both sides of the MH/HPS. I took a bunch of pics but dont have time to do them one at a time. So later tonight I will get them pics up. I am also feeding my ladies tonight. They are hungry and their soil is too. lol

LA Con


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jan 23, 2014)

the UHF radio and website was all messed up today FM. had to use the score cards from the spotters to tally the totals. they are still working on it right now. waiting for them to post the board. hopefully tomorrow they will have it all fixed. from the sounds of it though we are in the mix. 14 sails and 1 marlin.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jan 23, 2014)

it's about to get real here at the marina. the spotter on our boat marked our stroked marlin as a sailfish on his card. 7 professional anglers (captain, anglers, mates) and they give us a retard spotter who can't tell the difference between a stripped marlin and a sailfish. right now we are in 27th place. we're pulling the footage off the outrigger cameras to see if we can verify the marlin. if so, we move from 27th to t=3rd. 

website is back up and working sort of. it's just scrolling through the scores. should be fully operational tomorrow. if they don't give us the marlin i'm tossing the spotter a beating. lol.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 23, 2014)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> it's about to get real here at the marina. the spotter on our boat marked our stroked marlin as a sailfish on his card. 7 professional anglers (captain, anglers, mates) and they give us a retard spotter who can't tell the difference between a stripped marlin and a sailfish. right now we are in 27th place. we're pulling the footage off the outrigger cameras to see if we can verify the marlin. if so, we move from 27th to t=3rd.
> 
> website is back up and working sort of. it's just scrolling through the scores. should be fully operational tomorrow. if they don't give us the marlin i'm tossing the spotter a beating. lol.


Yeah the scroll was hard to follow, I did check @ 12:30pm and 3:15pm. I also didnt understand the scoring or the scroll. 

Peace
FM


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jan 23, 2014)

the first column is the place you are in. the second is the boat or team name. the third column is sailfish caught. the fourth column is marlin caught. the "lat time" column is the time of your lat catch. it's used to break ties in the event 2 boats have the same score. there are daily prizes so it comes into play a lot. the "day 1 results" column is the total points for the day.

at the bottom you see the number of sailfish caught next to the number of marlin caught. underneath is the total fish caught.

if they don't give us that marlin it's total bullshit. the owner of the development hates me cause i'm the youngest big boat owner and premiere condo owner in the development. he's always been a little bitch to me cause i'm a bigger developer than he is. he'll do anything to get one over on me. 

he won't be laughing when i sink his shitty 41' cabo express.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 23, 2014)

Thanks for clarifying how to read the score board! 

Well today was feeding day for them, I gave them a nice tea with budswell added! It was good to get them out and inspect them. It was a bitch up loading these pics.

Sour Hawaiian

Cherry Pie


Sour Hawaiian and Cherry Pie


La Con



The whole crew rearranged


Peace
FM


----------



## Macto (Jan 23, 2014)

F.M.I.L.Y THEY LOOK GORGEOUS!! <3 keep up the good work!


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 23, 2014)

wow i jsut spaced out and forgot what i was thinking i think those are mind altering nugs growing be carefull of getting high looking at them. lmao i was already high but vn bro i like.


----------



## fumble (Jan 23, 2014)

Damn FM! They are beautiful! Fucking frostiness in there.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 24, 2014)

Very lovely FM. I loved LA Con, and yours looks just like it.

...and the Cherry Pie...I must get that one. It is about.

JD


----------



## TokaLot (Jan 24, 2014)

*Yea that LA Con does look good, got some from a local dispensary it was no good.. lol

I think most of there stuff is mislabeled, even bought some blue dream to see if it held any weight to mine. 

Hahaha i wanted to call the guy back and show him some real Blue Dream, but i didnt have any on deck lol i was pretty disappointed tho.*


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 24, 2014)

erryting lookin good FM i like da LA C

stayonem

peaceout


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 24, 2014)

Everything looks awesome FM 
that Cherry Pie has me jealous


----------



## TokaLot (Jan 24, 2014)

*Are you going to use a bloom booster like Kool Bloom, PK 13-14, **Bloombastic, Anything like that or are you just gonna stick with poop?*


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jan 25, 2014)

enjoy the gift certificate FM.

they didn't count the marlin from yesterday. we filed a protest. should have been in third after yesterday. instead were in 27th. jumped up to 14th today. if we get the marlin we'll be in 2nd.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jan 25, 2014)

today we separate the men from the boys fellas! fish on!


----------



## Deuce&Reg (Jan 25, 2014)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> today we separate the men from the boys fellas! fish on!


get em~~!!!!!!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 25, 2014)

THank you all for the kind words, I appreciate it!



TokaLot said:


> *Are you going to use a bloom booster like Kool Bloom, PK 13-14, **Bloombastic, Anything like that or are you just gonna stick with poop?*


No boosters, just poop soups. I did add the budswell to my poop soup.


ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> today we separate the men from the boys fellas! fish on!


I saw the scoring and I am trying to figure out the time you last caught a fish and it said 1215pm today yet its not 1200pm in Cali yet so is that Costa Rica time zone or East Coast Time Zone? Go get them fuckers and reel them in bro!!! Hope your team makes a serious move today, we are all pulling for you!

Peace
FM

Scoob thanks again for the gift certificate, means a lot to me and I am very grateful for your kindness! For those that dont know, Scooby gifted me with a $1000 gift certificate to a hydro store!


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jan 25, 2014)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I saw the scoring and I am trying to figure out the time you last caught a fish and it said 1215pm today yet its not 1200pm in Cali yet so is that Costa Rica time zone or East Coast Time Zone? Go get them fuckers and reel them in bro!!! Hope your team makes a serious move today, we are all pulling for you!
> 
> Peace
> FM
> ...


My pleasure man. The time is local; it's 2pm here. we've dropped to like 25th place. i'm inside on the computer at this point just fucking around on RIU. Got 3 anglers in the cockpit covering the rods. I'm so pissed about the Marlin they took from us that i lost my will today. I'm gonna sink the marina owners boat one of these days. LOL.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 25, 2014)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> My pleasure man. The time is local; it's 2pm here. we've dropped to like 25th place. i'm inside on the computer at this point just fucking around on RIU. Got 3 anglers in the cockpit covering the rods. I'm so pissed about the Marlin they took from us that i lost my will today. I'm gonna sink the marina owners boat one of these days. LOL.


I am sure its frustrating but hey it is what it is, use that frustration and turn it into motivation! Thats what I try and do when I get fed up with shit. Get off the CPU and get out there and fish!!! LOL Hope your having fun at least, cant win them all! I would be a happy camper on that boat smoking and taking in the views of the ocean! How is the weather out there right now? 

I just wish they had a better scoring system then that stupid scroll, you cant even control the scroll. So if I miss your team I got to wait for the scroll to go back around. Hang in there bro and have a blast!!!!

I am going fishing for some trout some time next week. Going to a local lake that seems to be paying off right now for trout.

Peace
FM


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 25, 2014)

Caught 2 more striped marlin today! Seen a blue sunning itself but couldnt get it to bite!
few durado as we headed back, killer trip fishing is outstanding.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jan 25, 2014)

i hear ya. it's like 95 degrees out there with no wind. been sitting on the covering board for 5 days straight. i need a break in the a/c. if we were in the hunt or at least had that marlin i'd be out there. fuck it; little pulled pork and surfing the net.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 25, 2014)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> i hear ya. it's like 95 degrees out there with no wind. been sitting on the covering board for 5 days straight. i need a break in the a/c. if we were in the hunt or at least had that marlin i'd be out there. fuck it; little pulled pork and surfing the net.
> 
> View attachment 2973939


Nice!!! Glad your enjoying the trip bro! I wish I could be there but I will pass on 95F weather in Jan....lol Its bad enough the summers where I live are hot as hell! I am enjoying this winter although when you have 85F at the end of Jan I wouldnt call it much a winter! The cabin looks so comfy and enjoyable!!!

Peace
FM

Thanks Macto and DCobeen for coming to my thread, please feel free and post pics or whatever. Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 25, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> Caught 2 more striped marlin today! Seen a blue sunning itself but couldnt get it to bite!
> few durado as we headed back, killer trip fishing is outstanding.


HR are you in the tourney with Scoob???


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 25, 2014)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> HR are you in the tourney with Scoob???


Naw man i wish! Im in los cabos mexico on vacation but its turned into a major 
fishing trip  been out everyday now lol wife seems cool so we continue to fish!
nothing better then seeing the wife reel in a marlin lol


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 25, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> Naw man i wish! Im in los cabos mexico on vacation but its turned into a major
> fishing trip  been out everyday now lol wife seems cool so we continue to fish!
> nothing better then seeing the wife reel in a marlin lol


Thats a good wife right there!!! Hope you enjoy your vacation! I bet you guys are eating some bomb seafood there!

Peace
FM


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jan 25, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> Naw man i wish! Im in los cabos mexico on vacation but its turned into a major
> fishing trip  been out everyday now lol wife seems cool so we continue to fish!
> nothing better then seeing the wife reel in a marlin lol


nice HR, we'll get you down here for a tourney one of these days. have an all RIU angler team. Scooby, HR, FM  Team 420


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 25, 2014)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> nice HR, we'll get you down here for a tourney one of these days. have an all RIU angler team. Scooby, HR, FM  Team 420


I am sure we can win that tourney, if not I know we will be pretty fucking stoned! lol

Well I am a die hard puck fan, yes Hockey! Tonight the Kings are playing the Ducks in Dodger Stadium. I was going to go but couldnt see myself paying over $200 for a ticket. What I was surprised about was that KISS performed before the game started. I was happy but at the same time, I was disappointed to see how fucking old they looked. Yet I felt like a kid for a moment thinking about the first time my Uncle took me to a KISS concert in Madison Square Garden. I took pics of it on the TV, how stupid is that!!! 

Peace
FM


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jan 25, 2014)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I am sure we can win that tourney, if not I know we will be pretty fucking stoned! lol
> 
> Well I am a die hard puck fan, yes Hockey! Tonight the Kings are playing the Ducks in Dodger Stadium. I was going to go but couldnt see myself paying over $200 for a ticket. What I was surprised about was that KISS performed before the game started. I was happy but at the same time, I was disappointed to see how fucking old they looked. Yet I felt like a kid for a moment thinking about the first time my Uncle took me to a KISS concert in Madison Square Garden. I took pics of it on the TV, how stupid is that!!!
> 
> ...


we call it the "fish whistle." we smoke a bunch of joints and the fish get the munches. it actually works. LOL.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 25, 2014)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> nice HR, we'll get you down here for a tourney one of these days. have an all RIU angler team. Scooby, HR, FM  Team 420


This would be a trip of a lifetime!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 25, 2014)

Where there is a will there is a way!!!!

I would need a special designed fight chair that had a stable secured bong holder. So I can take rips during the fight!!! After that I can check that off my bucket list! 

Peace
FM


----------



## fumble (Jan 26, 2014)

All I need is a kitchen - or Mess Hall i think you call it lol - I will cook for you all


----------



## adower (Jan 26, 2014)

Wow nice! Scoob gifted you 1000$? That kind of money would really help out my grow room and will help yours I am sure!


----------



## fumble (Jan 26, 2014)

hey Adower...how ya doing?


----------



## Mohican (Jan 26, 2014)

It's the galley fumble - Hash Sushi


----------



## adower (Jan 26, 2014)

fumble said:


> hey Adower...how ya doing?



Hey Fumble! I am doing great! Just enjoying this crazy weather we are having here in NorCal. How about yourself?


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 26, 2014)

what up kiss stoping in to say whatzzz up


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 26, 2014)

a nice gift scoob to FM 

what a life you live scoob
you must be totaly in his grace 

enjoy


----------



## fumble (Jan 27, 2014)

Doing pretty well thanks  Can't wait for possible rain on Thursday 



adower said:


> Hey Fumble! I am doing great! Just enjoying this crazy weather we are having here in NorCal. How about yourself?


----------



## fumble (Jan 27, 2014)

lol...my bad 



Mohican said:


> It's the galley fumble - Hash Sushi


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 27, 2014)

fumble said:


> lol...my bad


Being in the Navy, a Galley is on a ship and a Mess Hall is on a shore facility.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 27, 2014)

No Bad Fumble - Just helping you find the right words. This is a place of love and learning.

Are you coming down to visit for the LA Cup?


----------



## Javadog (Jan 27, 2014)

Dwezelitsame said:


> what a life you live scoob
> you must be totaly in his grace


This

More power to ya!

JD


----------



## fumble (Jan 27, 2014)

Lol FM...I shoulda known. Galley, mess hall...just give me a heat source


----------



## fumble (Jan 27, 2014)

muah! thanks Mo  Nah, can't make it down. Wish I could though. I might smoke you all under the table 



Mohican said:


> No Bad Fumble - Just helping you find the right words. This is a place of love and learning.
> 
> Are you coming down to visit for the LA Cup?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 27, 2014)

fumble said:


> muah! thanks Mo  Nah, can't make it down. Wish I could though. I might smoke you all under the table


This lady can smoke!!!! I really wish you can come!

Peace
FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 27, 2014)

Week 6 starts today! Here are some shots of my MK Ultra, her calyxes are swelling up. She looks a funny green because all the top half of her leaves are green and all the underside of her leaves are purple. I really love this strain, just wish I could get a G-13 pheno. I might have to buy these beans and search for a G-13 pheno.

MK Ultra




Peace
FM


----------



## TokaLot (Jan 27, 2014)

*Lookin Great!*


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 27, 2014)

Those are some pretty flowers man. . Great job


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks guys, here are two more. I still cant upload multiple pics

Sour Hawaiian


LA Con


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jan 27, 2014)

getting there FM...little by little.

View attachment 2976704 View attachment 2976705 View attachment 2976706


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 27, 2014)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> getting there FM...little by little.
> 
> View attachment 2976704 View attachment 2976705 View attachment 2976706


You are not messing around, I like that! I cant wait to see it up and running. What is your guesstimation of when it will be complete? Do you need permits or anything like that in CR?

Peace
FM


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jan 28, 2014)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> You are not messing around, I like that! I cant wait to see it up and running. What is your guesstimation of when it will be complete? Do you need permits or anything like that in CR?
> 
> Peace
> FM


best guess for full completion with plants is about a 8 weeks. 2 weeks of hard construction. a week to pour the floor and let it set. a week of running 3 commercial dehumidifiers to cure the concrete. 3 days to spray it with drylock extreme with an hlvp sprayer. 1 week to run all the electrical. 1 week to weld the security door and the tin roof. 

you don't need permits as long as the building is less than 1000 sq.ft. and not a domicile. so shed and workshops are fine without them.

i did have to get a permit for the alligator filled moat I'm building around it though...


----------



## fumble (Jan 28, 2014)

Damn FM...I am drooling here. So so nice. I can't wait for my SH to look like that. Just need to get over my anxiety that I will hurt the baby lol. Thanks for all your help


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 28, 2014)

Fumbles isn't the only one drooling here
Your MK Ultra & Cherry Pie have me 
in a puddle.
I would love to find a cut of either/both,
seem to remember you got them
in san Diego, disp or private party?
still available?


----------



## Kief Moon (Jan 28, 2014)

fumble said:


> muah! thanks Mo  Nah, can't make it down. Wish I could though. I might smoke you all under the table



I saw her at the BBQ. You don't want to go up against her! LOL


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 28, 2014)

That sour Hawaiian looks stellar. I'm salivating imagining that taste of that one.


----------



## fumble (Jan 29, 2014)

lol Kief! too funny
...why can't I like anything? no like button...wtf?


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 29, 2014)

https://www.rollitup.org/support/789405-like-button-temp-disabled.html


----------



## fumble (Jan 29, 2014)

cool ...thanks BarnBuster


----------



## adower (Jan 29, 2014)

Yo man, throw up some cherry pie pics!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 30, 2014)

I went over Chaka's house yesterday, hung out with Jig and Chaka, smoking some buds and checking out Chaka's Grow. Very good time, I didnt even have an allergy attack when I was there. Good to see you guys and hang! Def got to do it again soon!

Here you go adower. I would up load more pics but it seem that I cant up load multiple pics, and the basic uploader blows!

Cherry Pie


Peace
FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 30, 2014)

From the Top Right to Left (Cherry Pie, MK Ultra, MK Ultra)
From the Bottom Right to Left (Sour Hawaiian, LA Con, Cherry Pie)


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jan 30, 2014)

i don't like to curse...but FARK YOU fm. 

God i want plants growing right now.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 30, 2014)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> i don't like to curse...but FARK YOU fm.
> 
> God i want plants growing right now.


Fark? FUCK!!!! I was a Navy Sailor for 20 years, lol I will be more than happy to trade my plants to you for a job in your epic grow you are building!

Peace
FM


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jan 30, 2014)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Fark? FUCK!!!! I was a Navy Sailor for 20 years, lol I will be more than happy to trade my plants to you for a job in your epic grow you are building!
> 
> Peace
> FM


you'd miss your kids too much. still waiting for that little guy of yours to get big enough to come don here and handle a sailfish.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 30, 2014)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> you'd miss your kids too much. still waiting for that little guy of yours to get big enough to come don here and handle a sailfish.


Yeah I would! I already missed out on a lot with my kids always being gone in the military, but it was worth it cause of the benefits. I would love to see my son reel in some big monsters for sure! He would love it too!

Is it still hot out there by you? 

Peace
FM


----------



## Mohican (Jan 30, 2014)

What! A Chaka cup without me! I am devastated (not really). Let me know next time!


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

Mohican said:


> What! A Chaka cup without me! I am devastated (not really). Let me know next time!


I am slightly jealous too Mo.  Its been a LOOOOOOOng while since I have smoked bowls with other dudes (plural). Even when Jig and I get together its usually a pretty quick puff session..LOL

That had to be an epic get together though. Three good growers get together and have to sample everything.


----------



## adower (Jan 30, 2014)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I went over Chaka's house yesterday, hung out with Jig and Chaka, smoking some buds and checking out Chaka's Grow. Very good time, I didnt even have an allergy attack when I was there. Good to see you guys and hang! Def got to do it again soon!Here you go adower. I would up load more pics but it seem that I cant up load multiple pics, and the basic uploader blows!Cherry PieView attachment 2979098View attachment 2979104View attachment 2979105View attachment 2979106PeaceFM


Looks delish!!!! Makes me super stoked to get mine going.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 30, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> I am slightly jealous too Mo.  Its been a LOOOOOOOng while since I have smoked bowls with other dudes (plural). Even when Jig and I get together its usually a pretty quick puff session..LOL
> 
> That had to be an epic get together though. Three good growers get together and have to sample everything.


Chillin at the Cannabis Cup will be just as awesome with all the RIU'ers

Peace
FM


----------



## Mohican (Jan 30, 2014)

It will be a bit more busy than a casual smokeout with the boyz


----------



## Kief Moon (Jan 30, 2014)

Here's a couple shots from week 7 & 8. Come and help me trim FM!


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

I like and rep everything even though I cant anymore.  lol


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 30, 2014)

Kief Moon said:


> Here's a couple shots from week 7 & 8. Come and help me trim FM!
> View attachment 2979531View attachment 2979532View attachment 2979533View attachment 2979534


Looking good bro! Finally some up close pics!!! I will try my very very very best to come! It all rides on my amigo!!! Try and find out about cheap ghetto hotels!

Peace
FM


----------



## fumble (Jan 30, 2014)

Got Damn! Those are some gorgeous girls Kief! They look like they got some heft to them. Like Like Like


----------



## fumble (Jan 30, 2014)

Little Miss Sour Hawaiin...


----------



## Kief Moon (Jan 30, 2014)

fumble said:


> Got Damn! Those are some gorgeous girls Kief! They look like they got some heft to them. Like Like Like


Thanks Fumble.  As soon as I see roots your little Sour Hawaiian will have some company.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 30, 2014)

She looks so lonely Fumble!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 30, 2014)

fumble said:


> Little Miss Sour Hawaiin...


Oh yeah she looks nice and happy! I will get some pics up for you fumble-rooski Just beware when its flowering time she really stinks!!

Peace
FM


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jan 30, 2014)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Yeah I would! I already missed out on a lot with my kids always being gone in the military, but it was worth it cause of the benefits. I would love to see my son reel in some big monsters for sure! He would love it too!
> 
> Is it still hot out there by you?
> 
> ...


I live at latitude 8. it's hot here all year round.


----------



## fumble (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks Kief I can't wait...see Mo, she wont be lonely for long  I can't wait for that stink FM!


----------



## adower (Jan 30, 2014)

Kief Moon said:


> Here's a couple shots from week 7 & 8. Come and help me trim FM!View attachment 2979531View attachment 2979532View attachment 2979533View attachment 2979534


What strain is that?


----------



## reggaerican (Jan 31, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful plants as always FM. Always a pleasure peaking in on you..

and hey, what's up Mo?


----------



## Mohican (Jan 31, 2014)

Watching the Super Bowl on Sunday and going to the LA Cup the next weekend!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 31, 2014)

adower said:


> What strain is that?


I believe its Raskal OG, looks so fucking nice!


reggaerican said:


> Absolutely beautiful plants as always FM. Always a pleasure peaking in on you..
> 
> and hey, what's up Mo?


Thanks for peeking in, you are more than welcomed here!


Mohican said:


> Watching the Super Bowl on Sunday and going to the LA Cup the next weekend!


Same here Mo! I am more excited about next weekend than this one. lol

Peace
FM


----------



## adower (Jan 31, 2014)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I believe its Raskal OG, looks so fucking nice!
> 
> Thanks for peeking in, you are more than welcomed here!
> 
> ...


Is that rascal og 18? Its supposed to be fire!! I don't think you can get it anymore since he isn't around.


----------



## reggaerican (Jan 31, 2014)

Yea who's in the super bowl anyways? Lol
would be nice if I can make it to the cup..


----------



## Mohican (Jan 31, 2014)

The two legal Canna states - Washington (Seahawks) and Colorado (Broncos).

Are you very far away from So Cal?


----------



## reggaerican (Feb 1, 2014)

Haha I was joking, I knew who was in it.. I'm just a bitter old Frisco fan. 
In in SF area myself..


----------



## Kief Moon (Feb 1, 2014)

reggaerican said:


> Haha I was joking, I knew who was in it.. I'm just a bitter old Frisco fan.
> In in SF area myself..


I feel your pain brother.


----------



## adower (Feb 1, 2014)

Kief Moon said:


> I feel your pain brother.



X 3. I won't be able to take 3 yrs in a row if it happens again.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 1, 2014)

They only won because of the stadium noise! SF should have gotten the chance to lose to the Broncos


----------



## reggaerican (Feb 1, 2014)

Haha, now that's funny Mo. At first i was like, skip that! Idon't even care anymore .. But honestly now I can't wait till tomorrow cause I want the broncos to whoop on Seattle...


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Feb 1, 2014)

They only won cause the Refs fucked SF!!! Too many BAD calls in that game!!!

Peace
FM


----------



## supchaka (Feb 1, 2014)

Loud noises!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Feb 1, 2014)

Took some pics just now, it takes me a while to up load them and its frustrating. 


MK Ultra


Sour Hawaiian


Cherry Pie


They were given water with molasses. , on Monday I am taking out my MH bulb because I want the last two weeks to be strictly HPS. Then on Tuesday it will be their finally poop tea, after that its strictly Molasses and water till the end!

Peace
FM


----------



## reggaerican (Feb 1, 2014)

Well you got the touch FM cause them girls look good..!


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 1, 2014)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I went over Chaka's house yesterday, hung out with Jig and Chaka, smoking some buds and checking out Chaka's Grow. Very good time, I didnt even have an allergy attack when I was there. Good to see you guys and hang! Def got to do it again soon!
> 
> Here you go adower. I would up load more pics but it seem that I cant up load multiple pics, and the basic uploader blows!
> 
> ...





F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Took some pics just now, it takes me a while to up load them and its frustrating.
> View attachment 2981628View attachment 2981631
> 
> MK Ultra
> ...



DAMN......uh..........DAMN.........


----------



## adower (Feb 1, 2014)

Mohican said:


> They only won because of the stadium noise! SF should have gotten the chance to lose to the Broncos


The stadium noise wasn't problem. They were wearing special ear pieces made by audiologists. The saints used them sf used them and I'm sure the Broncos will.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks Bob!!!

I saw that too adower, but I dont think it will be loud like that in Jersey! I really want to see what the commercials are like this year! Especially the one with Arnold!

Anyone else from my thread going to the Cannabis Cup in 7 days?

Peace
FM


----------



## fumble (Feb 2, 2014)

only in spirit


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 2, 2014)

hey kiss bro i love ur bathroom grow great way to use up space


----------



## reggaerican (Feb 2, 2014)

Yea I don't think they will need the plugs in jersey.. Because Sherman is an ass and the refs cheated us again I must say..,
Go Bronco's..!


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 2, 2014)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Anyone else from my thread going to the Cannabis Cup in 7 days?
> 
> Peace
> FM


 I should be there Saturday 



&#9996;


----------



## adower (Feb 2, 2014)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Thanks Bob!!!I saw that too adower, but I dont think it will be loud like that in Jersey! I really want to see what the commercials are like this year! Especially the one with Arnold!Anyone else from my thread going to the Cannabis Cup in 7 days?PeaceFM


Wish I could. Have fun brother. Have you seen the Arnold commercial where he is at the gym. Lol!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Feb 2, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> I should be there Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> &#9996;


Nice, do you have a small piece of XXX that I may taste please? Looking forward to meeting with ya if you want to!

Peace
FM


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 2, 2014)

Sure bro, no problem there, love to meet up...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 2, 2014)

looking like some nice plants. you going to run any of them outside this year


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Feb 2, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> looking like some nice plants. you going to run any of them outside this year


nah bro, I am done once this grow is finished! I will be shutting it down for a while! I got all my strains all over hoping when I do eventually start up again, I will have access to my strains again!

Peace
FM


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 2, 2014)

right on hope you stick around. you had some fantastic plants this year


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Feb 2, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> right on hope you stick around. you had some fantastic plants this year


I am not leaving here, and thanks!

Broncos are getting that ass spanked! Damn Seattle D is putting on them!

Peace
FM


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 2, 2014)

Yeah I'm watching the game and it's looking like Seattle got this wrapped up.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Feb 2, 2014)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah I'm watching the game and it's looking like Seattle got this wrapped up.


I see you are having pleasant weather out east! I also saw its supposed to snow there tomorrow! I am very surprised about this game!!

Peace
FM


----------



## fumble (Feb 2, 2014)

they got bitch slapped is what happened! lol

Love the new avatar FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Feb 3, 2014)

Wow I was passed out on my couch for the last 5 hours. I hate when that happens, hopefully my neck doesnt pay for it! I wanted to show a cool before and after of my grow so far. I will do another one when its completely done!

Day 1 of Flowering


Day 48 of Flowering


Peace and Good Night
FM


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Feb 3, 2014)

i would wake up every morning, grab the paper and take a dump in my grow room if that top pic was mine.


----------



## TokaLot (Feb 3, 2014)

*Hahaha for sure^^^*


----------



## Deuce&Reg (Feb 3, 2014)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Thanks Bob!!!
> 
> I saw that too adower, but I dont think it will be loud like that in Jersey! I really want to see what the commercials are like this year! Especially the one with Arnold!
> 
> ...


not LA, just got my tix tho. Denver my man.  
I got some pics coming soon. DWC beasts!


----------



## fumble (Feb 3, 2014)

Love the before and after pics. They look gorgeous FM


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 3, 2014)

whats up kiss my man


----------



## Deuce&Reg (Feb 3, 2014)

still wont let me upload. not even one at a time...


----------



## Mohican (Feb 3, 2014)

Use photobucket free until it is fixed


----------



## supchaka (Feb 3, 2014)

Use photobucket free until... Well just keep using it actually.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 3, 2014)

Hey FMILY - can JIGs keep the JOG clone? I can bring you one at the Cup.


----------



## Deuce&Reg (Feb 3, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Use photobucket free until it is fixed





> Use photobucket free until... Well just keep using it actually.


guys I don't know if im ready for another commitment in my life right now


----------



## Mohican (Feb 3, 2014)

Feed me Seymour!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Feb 3, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Hey FMILY - can JIGs keep the JOG clone? I can bring you one at the Cup.


yeah of course


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Feb 3, 2014)

I took a ton of pics today but dont want to sit up loading one at a time. wtf is photobuckets??


----------



## Mohican (Feb 3, 2014)

It is where you go to lose all of your pictures hehe

http://photobucket.com/


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Deuce&Reg (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Feb 3, 2014)

Today Week 7 completed! With only two weeks left I changed out the MH bulb and placed another HPS bulb in there. I also took all the plants out and inspected them for diseases and bugs. No signs of neither! With all the plants out, I also cleaned and wiped all the walls, vanity and toilet with soap and water. Nice and clean for the final two weeks. Tomorrow they will also get their last brewed tea. I also took the LA Con and it now sits on top of the toilet seat. I will post more pics later!


Re-arranged for the final two weeks!



Peace
FM


----------



## Deuce&Reg (Feb 3, 2014)

lol well it worked, just way too big.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Feb 3, 2014)

Deuce that is a fucking monster! Nice work man, whats the strain??

Peace
FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Feb 3, 2014)

Deuce&Reg said:


> lol well it worked, just way too big.


No I like big pics, I have bad vision, lol

Peace
FM


----------



## Mohican (Feb 3, 2014)

D&R - Looks great to me! I make mine 1 inch wide and 600 dpi.

FMILY - Looks so good! You must be covered in trichs  How does it smell?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 3, 2014)

yes sir it is huge


----------



## Mohican (Feb 3, 2014)

This is how big I posted at first:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Feb 3, 2014)

And this:


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Feb 3, 2014)

Mohican said:


> D&R - Looks great to me! I make mine 1 inch wide and 600 dpi.
> 
> FMILY - Looks so good! You must be covered in trichs  How does it smell?


They all have their own smell, the Sour Hawaiian smells like sharp orange juice, MK has a sweet kushy smell, Cherry Pie has a nice OG smell to it (even though there is no OG in it), LA Con is a smell I cant describe, its unique and potent smelling. I am really going to miss growing these strains!


----------



## Mohican (Feb 3, 2014)

It is a killer last grow! Going out with a bang


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Feb 3, 2014)

Here are the 4 strains Cherry Pie top left, Sour Hawaiian Top right, MK Ultra bottom left and LA Con bottom right. The MK Ultra looks like a tie dye pattern on her leaves!


----------



## Deuce&Reg (Feb 3, 2014)

3 different going now. the doctor from greenhouse, purple wreck from reserva privada and el alquimista from samsara. first 2 pictures are the doctor in the back and purple wreck towards the front. next 2 pictures are both alquimista(northern lights x ak47). doctor and pwreck are both under a 1000 and alquimista is under its own 1000. this is end of week 1.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Feb 3, 2014)

Cherry Pie looks like a turtle shell!


----------



## Deuce&Reg (Feb 3, 2014)

those look great man. all organic this last time? cant remember what all you said went into your tea.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 3, 2014)

Cheery pie yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmy


----------



## fumble (Feb 3, 2014)

Got Damn FM! Going out with a bang for sure! They are beautiful


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Feb 3, 2014)

Deuce&Reg said:


> those look great man. all organic this last time? cant remember what all you said went into your tea.


yep all organic!


----------



## reggaerican (Feb 4, 2014)

Gotta love the organics.. I'm getting ready to get back into the dirt myself after my current grow is done. The smoke is just so much better than hydro.

looking awesome FM, were gonna miss your grows for sure.


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 4, 2014)

Awesome FM...they are ALL beautifull.......gonna miss your bud pr0n


----------



## supchaka (Feb 4, 2014)

He won't be gone long!  Well, he won't be gone at all... His grows won't be gone long! 

or will they????


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Feb 4, 2014)

i love post 3584
very nice plants 
smme close to finish 

whats up
no moew like button
i could not cut and paste pic 
the site seem to be going downhill


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Feb 4, 2014)

Dwezelitsame said:


> i love post 3584
> very nice plants
> smme close to finish
> 
> ...


Yep thats a fact D, hope your doing well brother!

Peace
FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks all for the kind words! It really sucks shutting down but I got to do what I got to do! Plus being a Father is way more important to me than anything!

Peace
FM


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 4, 2014)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> being a Father is way more important to me than anything!


I like you.  

BTW Thanks sending jig off with some clones.  I hope to keep the cp going, maybe the mk too. They look beautiful! When I run em you'll have to try a nug or two.. to compare.


----------



## Kief Moon (Feb 4, 2014)

Here's FM's MK Ultra in a 2 gallon pot. That front fan leaf is as big as my hand. Whenever he's ready to go again....


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Feb 4, 2014)

MK Ultra (Tye Dye Style)


The whole crew out of the small bathroom! I can honestly say I literally used all the space I could with 6 plants. What I dont understand is how I have two MK Ultra clones from the same plant and was fed the exact same thing yet one is tye dye looking and the other is completely green. Mysteries of the art of growing! lol


Peace
FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Feb 4, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> I like you.
> 
> BTW Thanks sending jig off with some clones.  I hope to keep the cp going, maybe the mk too. They look beautiful! When I run em you'll have to try a nug or two.. to compare.


Thanks SG, I hope you enjoy the clones like I do! They are legit and worth all the work! Its going to be the best smoke I grew!


Kief Moon said:


> Here's FM's MK Ultra in a 2 gallon pot. That front fan leaf is as big as my hand. Whenever he's ready to go again....
> 
> View attachment 2984763


Bro she looks so effin happy! I am happy and relieved you have my strains! 

Peace
FM


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 4, 2014)

damn bro i ran ultra sour which i think is a cross of mk ultra and sour d and my shit turm colors like that i got to say im impressed with what u can do with a bathroom brother good job, my avatar is my ultra sour


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 4, 2014)

oh yeah i meant to ask you are the mk ultra budz rock hard and does it smell like alot


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Feb 4, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> oh yeah i meant to ask you are the mk ultra budz rock hard and does it smell like alot


They are like stones! Smell sweet and kushy! Not like OG but like a Kush! I just wish I could find a MK Ultra thats a G-13 pheno! G-13 was one of the best buds I smoked for taste but it hermied in week 7 when I grew it. It was still bomb ass smoke!

Peace
FM


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 4, 2014)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Thanks SG, I hope you enjoy the clones like I do! They are legit and worth all the work! Its going to be the best smoke I grew!


I will take good care of em man. Jig can tell you... I love my plants.  I bet he ends up running some of those in his next go. Hopefully your situation will become such that you can do both things you love man.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 4, 2014)

awesome i know the ultra sour was amasing i cant wait to get more rock hard golf ball size nugs and the smell was so stinky, stinkiest i ever had i should have cloned that shit


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 4, 2014)

yall are making my mouth water damn


----------



## supchaka (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm confused did jig regift my regifted clones from Emily! At least if all my current cuts croak there's some out there somewhere!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Feb 5, 2014)

love is spreading like wildfire!


----------



## supchaka (Feb 5, 2014)

Do you have the info for the guy in SD u got the clones from? Worst case scenario if my shit didnt root I wouldn't mind going to him directly for some replacements.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 5, 2014)

Im the keeper. Im going to perpetuate the dog and cp. Might even keep the mk. At least ill keep em going for a bit anyway. Jig has no veg space really. I dont have them yet, as a matter of fact i havent heard back from him. He is probably trying to make headway on harvest. 

Once i have em you can always get cuts of whatever im carrying though.


----------



## supchaka (Feb 5, 2014)

A couple of the cuts I took were yellowing in the middle so I gave them a tiny bit of grow foliar this morning. Funny the 2 dogs I took look the best and I expected them to be the worst because their stalks were so fat and they were hollow. Other than the dogs, I don't know whats what when I look in the dome, I try not to move them around much when they're in the rooting phase. We shall see!


----------



## calicat (Feb 5, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> awesome i know the ultra sour was amasing i cant wait to get more rock hard golf ball size nugs and the smell was so stinky, stinkiest i ever had i should have cloned that shit


I am glad you really dig that strain. I finally did pop mine several weeks ago lets see how she does.


----------



## Javadog (Feb 5, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> Im the keeper. Im going to perpetuate the dog and cp. Might even keep the mk. At least ill keep em going for a bit anyway. Jig has no veg space really. I dont have them yet, as a matter of fact i havent heard back from him. He is probably trying to make headway on harvest.
> 
> Once i have em you can always get cuts of whatever im carrying though.


Did you get the LA Con too?

It looks just like mine, which was excellent smoke. Exotic flavors.

JD


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 5, 2014)

No. Jig got cp, mk and dog. Its plenty. Lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 5, 2014)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> love is spreading like wildfire!


sind some love to LA baby


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Feb 6, 2014)

LA is not far at all from me.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Feb 6, 2014)

Javadog said:


> Did you get the LA Con too?
> 
> It looks just like mine, which was excellent smoke. Exotic flavors.
> 
> JD


My LA Con is becoming one of my favorite smokes, what an amazing exotic flavor. Its not a big producer but the quality is on another level IMO. I can almost taste it I am so close to harvesting her!!!

JD have you ever grown the LA Con in hydro? I wonder if she would produce a lot more in a hydro run?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Feb 6, 2014)

Day 52!!!



Peace
FM


----------



## Javadog (Feb 6, 2014)

Yup, that's it.

Great stuff...did I post this?



I would do a better job if I can get it again. I will want to save a few beans of this one
aside in any case, so a few seeds are in order.

*Like*-ing your efforts!

JD


----------



## Mohican (Feb 6, 2014)

Likes all around! I need to go buy ice


----------



## smoke and coke (Feb 6, 2014)

subb'd up 

i saw your lat post of pics and i like what i see. i will try and catch up this weekend.


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 6, 2014)

&#9757;&#9757; timing is everything



Damn FM, they are lookin' awesome


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 6, 2014)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> LA is not far at all from me.







i am little further than you are thinking i am in cajun country yea


----------



## adower (Feb 7, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> i am little further than you are thinking i am in cajun country yea


Yo Man. I am going to mardi gras and 311 day in new Orleans. Anything I should check out while there? I am staying close to bourbon st.


----------



## fumble (Feb 7, 2014)

you lucky dog Adower! Anne Rice is one of my fave authors and from there. I would love to visit New Orleans and see everything she writes about


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 7, 2014)

who is this emily guy???


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 7, 2014)

fumble said:


> you lucky dog Adower! Anne Rice is one of my fave authors and from there. I would love to visit New Orleans and see everything she writes about


i have read almost every book she has wrote couldn't get threw cry to heaven, but i love the mummy and all the vampire chronicles.
bc99 whodat was just telling me you where good peps last night after he was giving us shit about perpetual grows


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Feb 7, 2014)

Thats my bro Dr.D

Thank you all for the kind words, I appreciate it! I feel blessed my bro posted on my thread! ITS A FUCKING MIRACLE!

Today I am making some fresh Winterized BHO for the Cup this weekend! I dont have flowers to trade but I will have some nice concentrates! Looking forward to meeting new people from RIU as well as seeing familiar faces again! Speaking of meeting new people, Mithrandi420 cruised over yesterday, real cool guy, hooked me up with some nice BlueDream and Blue Diesel. I really needed it, since I wont have smoke for a few weeks. I gave him my very last LA Con clone so it will be cool cause he grows Hydro! Plus he said he would keep it around awhile. I am so damn excited about this weekend! CANNABIS CUP WOOOOOOHOOOOOO!

Peace
FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Feb 7, 2014)

Mithrandi420 just started a new journal if anyone is interested please go check his grow out!

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/794210-growing-pipe-weed-mithrandir.html

Peace
FM


----------



## fumble (Feb 7, 2014)

Have fun this weekend. Pass a j for me


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Feb 8, 2014)

fumble said:


> Have fun this weekend. Pass a j for me


You got it Fumble! I will be texting you when I am there! lol

Well today is the 2014 High Times Cannabis Cup and I am getting ready to go. I just realized I had another LA Con clone so I will have one LA Con clone to give away for someone! Hopefully there will be some good trading!

Peace
FM


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 8, 2014)

Have a safe trip F.M.I.L.Y


----------



## Deuce&Reg (Feb 8, 2014)

nobody going to Denver cup ?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 8, 2014)

i want to but need to save my $$$ this year for a canna bizz in 2015 well see what it will take to get there boss is cool with me taking off checked before talks started about this.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 8, 2014)

Thanks for the clone FMILY! It was great to meet you! What a whirlwind day! I may go back tomorrow and get a few more items


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Feb 8, 2014)

Hey FM, plants are looking great. any idea what you are gonna get from Greners yet?


----------



## Deuce&Reg (Feb 9, 2014)

hows the cup? or how was the cup


----------



## Deuce&Reg (Feb 9, 2014)

http://drearth.net/blog/products/organic-soils/home-grown-potting-soil/




just got a bag of this to try out. anyone ever use it before?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 9, 2014)

Deuce&Reg said:


> http://drearth.net/blog/products/organic-soils/home-grown-potting-soil/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You could make that for 1/4th the cost!


----------



## Deuce&Reg (Feb 9, 2014)

> You could make that for 1/4th the cost!


im not really a soil guy, more coco and dwc. ive only ever used roots organic when running soil before. had a 20 site DIY easy cloner full and needed to get my babies in something quick. I mean if I was looking for a large amount, making it would make more sense. but for buying all amendments and such for $20? I just needed something to put em in quick. maybe for transplanting ill look into making it. got a recipe you like/recommend?


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Feb 9, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> You could make that for 1/4th the cost!


my dogs make it for free.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 9, 2014)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> my digs make it for free.


I likes...


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Feb 9, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> I likes...


lol...meant *dogs


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 10, 2014)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> my dogs make it for free.


i cant do it free but damn close


----------



## Deuce&Reg (Feb 10, 2014)

not all of us live in cali or costa rica lol


----------



## Javadog (Feb 10, 2014)

You're cool D&R....and I have used Dr. E products with great results.

I bet that that soil is a fine start.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Feb 11, 2014)

F.M.I.L.Y, man it was great to meet you and hang with you. I can't thank you enough for the La Con.  Looking forward to hanging again soon.


----------



## Kief Moon (Feb 13, 2014)

Hmmmm. Pretty quiet in here..... wait! Is that the faint sound of trimming shears I hear? LOL


----------



## Mohican (Feb 13, 2014)

LA Cons from you and TWS are very happy!

Here are all of the girls:




LA Con:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Feb 13, 2014)

SOrry all for not being around as much this last week, just got a lot on my plate now and really busy! I still havent even posted about the Cannabis Cup yet. I will get caught up eventually! Hope all are doing well!

Peace
FM

Plants look great Mo!!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 13, 2014)

right on Fmily you have a good time yea. i have not been for 13 years now i am dew a trip to the cup again


----------



## Mohican (Feb 14, 2014)

I understand FMILY! Do what you gotta do - we will be here when you come back


----------



## fumble (Feb 14, 2014)

Hey Kief...how ya been?



Kief Moon said:


> Hmmmm. Pretty quiet in here..... wait! Is that the faint sound of trimming shears I hear? LOL


----------



## Mohican (Feb 14, 2014)

I keep finding more stuff I stashed away during the cup!


----------



## fumble (Feb 14, 2014)

I keep finding stuff I stashed from myself


----------



## Mohican (Feb 14, 2014)

No telling what my kids will find when I pass hehe


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Feb 14, 2014)

Hey Mo have you tried any of the concentrates yet? Hope ya like them


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Feb 14, 2014)

Everyone who has been over my house in the last week have ALL loved the shatter and the crumble.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 14, 2014)

I have not tried the amber jewelry yet. This weekend after I work on the pool and screenroom - I am sure I will need it 




The LA Con girl is loving the sun!





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Feb 14, 2014)

This weekend? Try it NOW!  Man, that didn't last 5 minutes in my house before the dab rig was set up.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 14, 2014)

yea sounds about right for my house if i was out yalls way.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 14, 2014)

You guys are monsters! I can only handle a small hit at a time


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 14, 2014)

na just smoke to much


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Feb 14, 2014)

Mohican said:


> You guys are monsters! I can only handle a small hit at a time


Thats whats great about the concentrates, a little hit goes a long way! lol Smoke that shit man!!! Even if you dont have a oil rig you and put little pieces on top your weed in a bowl. Or take some crumble and lace your joints with it, but only put the crumble in the first half of the joint, not the whole joint because the resin will be too much after your half way done with the joint.

Peace
FM

@Dr. smoke too much? there is no such thing. lol!!!


----------



## Mohican (Feb 14, 2014)

I am saving all of the good stuff for when I need it for pain and sleep or motivation 

12 more posts until 5,000!


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Feb 14, 2014)

ready for the ceiling pour tomorrow

View attachment 2994736 View attachment 2994730 View attachment 2994731 View attachment 2994732 View attachment 2994735 View attachment 2994733View attachment 2994734


----------



## Mohican (Feb 14, 2014)

How thick is the roof? Will there be any support columns or is it wide open?


----------



## Mohican (Feb 14, 2014)

Oh - and that looks amazing! Great job


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Feb 14, 2014)

Mohican said:


> How thick is the roof? Will there be any support columns or is it wide open?


12" thick solid pour using 550psi tested cement and vibrators. the whole building has 2 load bearing walls on the interior.


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Feb 14, 2014)

FM needs to build something like that in his backyard!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Feb 14, 2014)

Mithrandir420 said:


> FM needs to build something like that in his backyard!


No I need a warehouse! Hey Mo, smoke a Dab and you will get to your 5,000 post much quicker! lol

@ Scoob, looking real good, your crew is really putting in some work to get that done! Cant wait to see that in action man! Scoob have you already chose what strains you will be running in there when its ready?

Peace
FM


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Feb 14, 2014)

I actually have a line on one. 

Man, I gotta show you my photos of me and KISS.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Feb 14, 2014)

LA Con


Cherry Pie


Sour Hawaiian


Peace
FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Feb 14, 2014)

Winterized BHO


----------



## Javadog (Feb 14, 2014)

I love the coloration of that LA Con!

The CP looks delicious too.

Thanks for sharing.

JD


----------



## fumble (Feb 14, 2014)

Wow! your girls are just fucking superb  Now I know what to strive for in the SH. The colors in that LA Con are just beautiful too


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 14, 2014)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Winterized BHO
> View attachment 2994951


all around great job flowers bho all of it


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Feb 16, 2014)

very nice job Scoob - some progress with the quality of cement and size wont need much support but better to have the load bearrers then not to 
dont want to be in ther if it decides to come down - or you will get quite a head ach - ha ah ha ha
looks like a little fort no ones getting in there wit no hand tools you doing a floor i had a dog used dig under fences to get out 


FM nice job on winterized BHO so much of it to are supplying the neighborhood ha ha
plants looks top of the line are they still going


i have not been here in a minuet - now i have an eyefull to hold till next time

cheers to all 
peace out


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Feb 17, 2014)

Always a pleasure to see you pop in D! Hope all is well with you bro!

Its harvest time so I cant wait to get this over and done with. Going to be super busy breaking everything down and cleaned up. With this being my last harvest I will be manicuring my buds with extra TLC.

Team USA Female Hockey plays for Gold against Canada tomorrow morning! Lets go USA!!!

Peace
FM


----------



## adower (Feb 17, 2014)

damn FM. That CP is looking nice!! Looks like the biggest yielder.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 18, 2014)

wow wow wow thats some great looking pot u got there bro, ur la is all that and a bag of skittles good job


----------



## TokaLot (Feb 18, 2014)

*Hey FM everything good bro?

Still waiting on that email response, Thats why i ask, if you're busy which i assume you are just let me know.*


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Feb 27, 2014)

yo FM hows tings 

hope all is well 
for one of the best 

stay up


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 28, 2014)

whats up brother just stopping by


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Feb 28, 2014)

SOrry I am going through some personal stuff right now. As soon as stuff calms down around here, I will be back posting away. All my bud is still curing in the jars, cant wait to sample them and see how they are. I am doing my best to stay positive will all this drama, my faith and karma will guide me in the right directions. Just another road block I got to get around in the road of life!

Peace All

FM


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 28, 2014)

no sweat bro, i feel u life loves to throw them curve balls, hope everything is good talk to u tomorrow bro


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Mar 1, 2014)

sending positive thoughts and karma your way 

my best to ya


----------



## Javadog (Mar 1, 2014)

First things first FM!

We will keep the light on for you.

JD


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 2, 2014)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> SOrry I am going through some personal stuff right now. As soon as stuff calms down around here, I will be back posting away. All my bud is still curing in the jars, cant wait to sample them and see how they are. I am doing my best to stay positive will all this drama, my faith and karma will guide me in the right directions. Just another road block I got to get around in the road of life!
> 
> Peace All
> 
> FM


hope all works out for you


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 4, 2014)

Miss ya brother


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Mar 4, 2014)

life throws some crazy stuff at us sometimes FM. you've got a good vibe, strong character, and you're a cool dude. you'll straighten it all out and be back on track in no time. i have no doubt.

sending the good juju your way brotha!


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 5, 2014)

BTW. baja has been asking about you as well


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Mar 7, 2014)

I hope things are going good today. Just stopping by and saying Hi.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 17, 2014)

FMILY,

Wishing you well man! I got the CP vegging in the tent and will be passing off some more cuts of it in a while.  The MK is in my cabinet getting ready to flower and looking crazy. Growth is dense with this one. such tight node spacing.  

PIcture for you.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 17, 2014)

that mk looks great SG fmily had some great plants.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 1, 2014)

yo my dude i hope all is well for you in your world 

stay up 

stay at peace


----------



## TWS (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi, FM !.......


----------



## Mohican (Apr 7, 2014)

Cricket
cricket
cricket...


----------



## supchaka (Apr 9, 2014)

He's still alive  just not been on here lately per some counsel suggestion!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 9, 2014)

damn that dont sound good hope it all works out for him


----------



## Sativied (Apr 9, 2014)

I hope things work out for you FM!


----------

